#xubuntu 2007-09-24
* Starting logfile irclogs/xubuntu.log
<Kr4t06> Hi, I have Xubuntu Fiesty installed on my laptop, and I can't seem to get sound to work.
<Kr4t06> lspci returns my sound card, but it doesn't show up in the volume controls.
<The-Kernel> Kr4t06: in the terminal type in alsamixer and turn everything up then try it
<Kr4t06> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<The-Kernel> wow
<Kr4t06> Something went funky with this install, I think.
<The-Kernel> ok so there is something wrong with you card/driver, what kind of card is it?
<The-Kernel> oh
<Kr4t06> NeoMagic MagicGraph256AV Graphics/Audio chipset.
<The-Kernel> I wouldn't doubt it, I've had problems like that happen
<The-Kernel> ?!
<Kr4t06> But, I don't want to have to reinstall all over again.
<Kr4t06> The-Kernel: Yeah, I know. It's an older Dell Latitude.
<The-Kernel> I've never heard of that, have you looked into ubuntuforum to see if anyone else has had that card?
<Kr4t06> It worked out of the box the first two times I installed Xubuntu. It makes me wonder why I left, but I guess I need to reinstall a fourth time. ><
<The-Kernel> hrm
<The-Kernel> no, I'd play with it for a few days
<The-Kernel> google around a bit
<The-Kernel> that's what I do when stuff normally works but then jsut stops
<The-Kernel> reinstall alsamixer and all the alsa stuff
<The-Kernel> unfortunatly I have to go.
<The-Kernel> bye!
<am^2u> hi , how do i install irda support in xubuntu
<am^2u> i installed irda-utils from synaptic but the laptop dosent start then, i have to go to recovery mode , uninstall irda-utils and the it works
<am^2u> ya ,sorry got disconneted
<am^2u> so any other way to run irda on xubuntu
<am^2u> hmm the channel seems quite .. :-/
<am^2u> hello ?
<am^2u> hi nixternal_
<LampoNero> bye
<xjkx> on my freezes i cant even open any software :p its a total freeze, my HD leds keep reading fast and i can not move, then i think there is no way to detect whats going wrong
<xjkx> If i could open top at least
<xjkx> I'd see who is getting the processor for so long
<xjkx> or getting much memory
<Blank___> actually, i might be able to help with that
<Blank___> i had a fedora machine that was running really really slowly, but no clues in the system monitor
<Blank___> it turned out i had my eth0 network configuration wrong
<Blank___> particularly my dns info
<xjkx> why would it freeze a machine
<Blank___> i don't know
<Blank___> but it was definitely the problem
<Blank___> it was trying to access my isp's DNS
<Blank___> but i didnt have my real network connected
<xjkx> i think if my network wasnt ok i couldnt be here :p
<Blank___> oh
<Blank___> well i wasn't *on* my fedora box as such
<Blank___> i was trying to configure it to use NFS
<Blank___> or rather, be an NFS server
<Blank___> i was just looking into Xubuntu as an alternative
<Blank___> but i'm confused about the iso's
<Blank___> what's the difference between "desktop" and "alternative" in the iso's?
<xjkx> i believe desktop will have the live
<xjkx> The alternative cd is just for installation
<Blank___> ah right
<Blank___> i pretty much just stumbled on the answer in the website just then :(
<xjkx> Blank___: i dont recommend you to apt-get dist-upgrade, i think it was my problem, i am probably with unstable packages
<xjkx> as gutsy is not out yet
<Blank___> ah ok
<Blank___> would i bother with 7.04?
<xjkx> what do you mean?
<Blank___> ah wait
<Blank___> never mind
<xjkx> :)
<Blank___> i'm hoping xubuntu is better than fedora
<Blank___> and so far it appears to be a much more viable alternative
<xjkx> I like xubuntu more than fedora
<Blank___> the fedora 7 live cd needs 256mb ram!
<xjkx> ehehehe welcome to the lightweight country
<Blank___> the normal version also needs something like that
<Blank___> yeah
<Blank___> i really wanted a *nix box to test php scripts on
<Blank___> but fedora doesnt appear to be the best option
<Blank___> i've had a lot of problems with it
<xjkx> like what?
<Blank___> wireless dongle for one
<Blank___> NFS server problems
<Blank___> SELinux problems
<Blank___> Firewall problems
<xjkx> it uses iptables right? what was the problem with it?
<Blank___> it wasn't that
<Blank___> it was configuring ports
<Blank___> the gui was useless for custom ports
<Blank___> i had to add it to a conf file
<xjkx> Uhmm. I saw no attractive in fedora, really
<Blank___> yeah
<Blank___> that gui i'm referring to is this firewall configuration tool
<Blank___> i can't do much in it
<xjkx> do you remember the name of this gui?
<Blank___> no
<Blank___> but i'll go check
<xjkx> wait, i think i know the name
<Blank___> i'm pretty sure it was a python thing
<xjkx> its errm...firestarter? not sure if its python thing
<Blank___> i'll have a look
<Blank___> i dont know the file name
<Blank___> but it's listed as "Firewall and SELinux
<xjkx> nevermind :] 
<Blank___> "
<xjkx> uhmm
<Blank___> and then comes up as "Security Level Configuration"
<Blank___> and by custom ports i meant "other ports"
<Blank___> i can't add any
<Blank___> nor can i disable the firewall
<xjkx> oh that sucks
<xjkx> I'd have checked if iptables had any rules by iptables -L, maybe it was using iptables, i frankly don't know much about selinux
<Blank___> i was thinking it might have something to do with the SELinux config
<Blank___> but i can't do much about it
<Blank___> so, in short, it's been a bad experience
<Blank___> i'm hoping xubuntu can help me out
<Blank___> and be a better example
<xjkx> I hope it feedsl your needs :)
<xjkx> feeds*
<xjkx> Blank___: have you tried other distros other than fedora ?
<Blank___> no
<Blank___> i have red hat 9
<Blank___> from a long time ago
<Blank___> but that wasn't really that good
<xjkx> It's always a good idea to know other distros ;)
<xjkx> If I had to use rpm based I'd use mandriva, not fedora
<xjkx> brb
<Jester45> if i had to use rpm based id download DSL and burn it right away
<Jester45> then get a xubuntu copy once dsl is booted
<Blank___> i was hoping to get a look at other distros
<Blank___> but i'm limited by my download speed
<Blank___> and limits
<Michael_Ubuntu> how to view pictures on mutt?
<Michael_Ubuntu> thanks
<karel> Is it possible to remap the shortcuts for window management (mainly move window to enxt desktop etc.) of xfce?
<vinze> I thought so... Wait a minute.
<vinze> karel, in Applications->Settings->Window Manager Settings, you go to the Keyboard tab where you create a new profile
<karel> yes, did that
<vinze> You should then be able to edit the shortcuts
<karel> well yes, you can set commands there, but I've no idea what the commands are that are used standard...
<vinze> Aren't they already set by default?
<karel> it's ctrl + end to move to next desktop
<vinze> I don't have Ctrl+End set anywhere...
<karel> that's my point, I have no idea how I could remap it...
<vinze> You also don't have it set?
<karel> no, it's standard configuration
<TheSheep> karel: just create a new profile
<TheSheep> karel: at the top left
<vinze> karel, could you post a screenshot or something?
<karel> When I have a window (focus) and I press ctrl + alt + end (my bad, forgot the alt), the window moves to the next virtual desktop. I can set in keyboard preferences shortcuts for terminal commands (I've set ctrl + alt + t == gnome-terminal for example), but I don't know if it's possible to do this for ctrl + alt + end (don't know the command)...
<vinze> No, karel, not the keyboard shortcuts
<vinze> You need to go to Applications->Settings->Window Manager Settings
<vinze> And *then* the Keyboard tab
<karel> oh excuse me, I overlooked, thanks a lot :D
<vinze> ;-) No problem
<karel> btw, I come from an ubuntu install, suppose I want to use xfce exclusively, what do you guys suggest I do? (remove gnome stuff? nothing? ...)
<vinze> I think a fresh install, but I recall there was this post that would help you get a clean Xubuntu
<vinze> Wait, I'll look it up
<vinze> karel, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<karel> thanks :)
<karel> when you turn off xubuntu and restart it, does it open up the applications you had and does it "remember" where you where? (when you typed something in office but didn't save)
<vinze> It could re-open your applications but they might not recover what you did
<vinze> (Though I think OpenOffice might remember)
<karel> yeah well, thought it maybe was some replacement for hibernate
<vinze> Not really, no
<karel> When one hibernates, does the system write what's in the ram memory to the swap partition?
<vinze> To the hard drive I think, but I never hibernate so I wouldn't know
<karel> yeah swap partition is harddrive ;)
<karel> but didn't know if it uses swap or it's own partition
<vinze> Yeah but I think it erases swap every time on boot
<karel> Yesterday I had a lot of trouble with hibernate, and sort of discovered there where problems with my swap partition, different uuid's at different places etc. So I reinstalled ubuntu (let it do it's own partitioning) and hibernate seemed to work, just a few minutes ago it again failed and said not enough free swap space, rebooted and now it seems to do it right again.. :S hope it stays that way
<karel> weird thing is, I can't even GET it to use more then my swap partition :p
<Joakim> Hey. I have to shut down X server to install nVidia video drivers, but I not know how? Where are the runlevels described in Xubuntu? They are not in /etc/inittab.
<karel> "As root, "/etc/init.d/xdm stop" will stop X and keep it stopped until
<karel> you "/etc/init.d/xdm start" again."
<Joakim> Thank you very much :)
<karel> How do I access the wireless roaming mode in xubuntu?
<vinze> karel, you mean with NetworkManager?
<vinze> En in je CSS is dit raar:
<vinze> 	margin: 0px auto;
<vinze> 	margin-top: 15px;
<vinze> 	margin-bottom: 50px;
<vinze> Dat kan net zo goed zo:
<vinze> margin: 15px auto 50px;
<vinze> O sorry
<vinze> Dammit
<karel> lol, dacht al vinze :P
<vinze> Terrible sorry :(
<vinze> *Terribly
<karel> and well, in ubuntu you have the icon in systray...
<vinze> You had both installed didn't you?
<karel> yes
<Joakim> I have a problem. I do not have xdm in /etc/init.d/ ???
<vinze> karel, then you can add the command "nm-applet" to your autostarted applications
<karel> vinze: where do I find them? :S
<vinze> Applications->Settings->Autostarted Applications
<karel> I'm becomming blind or something :P, thanks
<vinze> (And I assume the checkbox for roaming mode is set in Applications->System->Network?)
<karel> (yes)
<karel> mmmm, suddenly my sound doesn't work :S
<karel> (that's including ubuntu)
<vinze> That's odd...
<karel> indeed, and all sliders look right
<karel> (keyboard volume, the icon, ...)
<karel> restart didn't help
<karel> it works in windows so it aint broken
<Joakim> I do not know which is the X server script. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/38461/
<Joakim> x11 common does not shut down X server. :(
<Pumpernickel> `/etc/init.d/gdm stop` will bring down X.
<nonlocal> Joakim:  Also if you are tweaking things it can be handy to know that ctrl-alt-backspace will restart gdm
<vinze> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace is a lifesaver :)
<vinze> Just as Ctrl+Alt+Esc
<Joakim> I knew, that Ctrl+Alt+Backspace log out of X session and I have used is quite a lot.
<karel> if I start in 2.6.20-15 kernel, sound works fine...
<karel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136308
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 136308 in linux-source-2.6.22 "Sound doesn't work on ATI SB450 HDA Audio using 2.6.20-16 kernel (but 2.6.20-15 works fine)" [Medium,Triaged] 
<karel> seems like that
<karel> but I see no solution :(
<karel> restart in -15, restart in -16, sound works.... weirdness
<PeP`> hello... how do I completely remove the xubuntu desktop and all its associated programs? I switched to kubuntu for a test, but now I have a mix of programs from both distributions... I tried to apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop but it only removed the 40k metapackage...
<PeP`> any ideas? :-)
<PeP`> oh ok.. I forgot the purge command
<hyper__ch> PeP`: google fro "ubuntu psychocat" --> it's all listed there
<karel> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<PeP`> thanks
<PeP`> karel: this still only unsinstalls the metapackage, not al the other associated programs
<karel> PeP`: there's a list of all the bundled apps?
<karel> on the page I'm refering to
<PeP`> well your link shows me how tp remove the ubuntu/kubuntu apps butnot for Xubuntu :P
<karel> oh yeah, my bad :P
<hyper__ch> PeP`: you could have a look at the other links there ;)
<karel> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<PeP`> karel, hyper__ch: sorry, I should have searched a bit further :$
<PeP`> thx
<hyper__ch> !nobootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nobootsplash - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nonlocal> hyper__ch:  You've reminded me, I often wanted to turn the boot splash off, how would I do that?
<hyper__ch> edit the grub menu.lst
<hyper__ch> for the according entry remove the "quiet" option and change "splash" to "nosplash"
<nonlocal> thanks.
<gnomefreak> should beable to just remove the word splash and it will do the same
<sam_w> ?
<sam_w> ?help
<sam_w> oops
<sam_w> sorry.
<sam_w> Hey
<karel> hi
<sam_w> Anyone know how to get the KDE kicker running without having to install KDE?
<egx0r> I'm in the process of making a bootable USB disk from the LiveCD. I have searched for guides on this, but the ones I have found is only on installing to the USB disk. Any hints?
<karel> http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2006/12/11/install-ubuntu-from-usb/ -> seem some suggestions in the comments?
<LampoNero> is possible to remove the xubuntu xfce 4.4.0 and install the new xfce version on it?
<LampoNero> if  yes how?
<egx0r> karel: Thank you for the link!
<karel> you're welcome
<sam_w> hi
<mweichert> hey, I got fusion working without any problems with xfce - but I want xfwm back
<mweichert> is there anyway I can have a fusion wall or cube with xfvm?
<mweichert> oops, xfwm
<kilonux> hello anybody knows how to check what sessions are open, I am in  sudo telinit 1 modus
#xubuntu 2007-09-25
<aryr100> hello all
<aryr100> would is used for gedit in xfce ?
<xork> mousepad
<aryr100> kk thx
<greg> how do i get kqemu to work??
<greg> Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<Pumpernickel> You have to load the kqemu kernel module.
<kupesoft> I've installed network-manager-gnome and I can't seem to fix the keyring popup every time I connect to a wireless network.
<kupesoft> There's a fix that works for Ubuntu, but doens't seem to work for Xubuntu...
<DARKGuy> Hey guys, anybody knows how can I add my home folder recursively to an mpd playlist? I haven't had success with the filesystem browsers in pympd and gmpc :(
* likevinyl_ is away: Fascistas GNU=IAN MURDOCK RM -F
<crabgrass> in thunar, is there any way to have a custom icon for an individual file?
<keoni> any ideas why the ubuntu installer is able start partitioning my hard drive, where as the xubuntu give me some error when i click next
<Blank____> hi again
<Blank____> i had a lil bit of trouble with xubuntu initially
<Blank____> but i found out it was due to my graphics card
<Blank____> i'm running an update on it all now
<Blank____> but i must ask: what's the command for disk partitioning?
<Blank____> and does it even come installed in a default installation?
<cjae_> how come I can never install xubuntu on an acer travelmate 524 64 megs ram and 600mhz cpu
<cjae_> with alternate install disc
<cjae_> let it try for two days
<cjae_> had to add a kernel option for irq can remember what it was something about nobody cared about irq 15 try noirq or something
<cjae_> then switched to low mem install and got about half through
<darrend> I have a job in /etc/cron.daily/ which is not getting run.  Other jobs in that directory do get run on schedule.  The job is executable and runs fine if invoked manually.  Nothing that I can see in the logs.. any thoughts?
<ronnie> how do I make my icons look like this "http://xubuntu.files.wordpress.com/2007/08/xfdesktop1.png"
<karel> I followed this guide to disable keyring password asking and it works in ubuntu, xubuntu however still asks for the pass, anyone an idea? http://ajlcom.instantspot.com/blog/index.cfm/2007/5/24/Unlock-keyring-immediately-on-login
<wers> how do I stop xfce from saving my sessions?
<wers> I want to start with empty xfce sessions
<vinze> I believe you could delete /home/yourname/.xfce4-session or something like that
<vinze> Or you could end all programs, select "Save session" and deselect it next time you logout
<wers> where can I find save session??
<vinze> On the logout screen
<wers> oohh
<wers> nice
<wers> sorry.. xfce newb here
<wers> hehe
<vinze> No problem :)
<wers> ohh.. btw, can I turn off my computer on directly on xfce even if I am using kdm?
<vinze> You mean in the login window select "Shutdown"?
<wers> I mean, in the logout screen
<vinze> There's a Shutdown button isn't there?
<vinze> (Yeah logout I meant)
<wers> yep.. but I'm using gdm right now
<wers> I prefer kdm though because I use kde more frequently
<vinze> I suppose it'll also work with kdm, can't think of a reason why it wouldn't
<wers> uhmmm cause it's gtk
<wers> ?
<wers> heheh
<vinze> Don't think that that should matter...
<wers> just like how you cant turn it off on gnome if youre using kdm
<vinze> Can't you? Hmm...
<vinze> Then perhaps it's also not possible in Xfce, but I'm not sure
<wers> okay.. i'll just try it
<vinze> Yeah that'd be best :P
<wers> yeah
<wers> thanks dude
<vinze> np
<hyper__ch> nice, a french court decided that Acer has to reimburse the full price of pre-installed but unused/undesired software
<vinze> Nice
<hyper__ch> the notebook cost  599 and  300 needed to be reimbursed
<vinze> Wow... That's really cool. I want one of those :P
<hyper__ch> 135,20 Euro fr Windows XP Home, 60 Euro fr Microsoft Works, 40,99 Euro fr PowerDVD, 38,66 Euro fr Norton Antivirus und 37 Euro fr NTI CD Maker.
<hyper__ch> it really sums up
<vinze> I wish this were in the Netherlands...
<hyper__ch> does Holland have a french speaking part?
<vinze> Nope, we're all Dutch :)
* hyper__ch loves Ajax ;)
<vinze> Hehe
<hyper__ch> Ajax improves PHP so much *ggg*
<vinze> :P
<hyper__ch> Too bad Marco van Basten and Ruud Gulit (dunno how to spell him) don't play
<vinze> Marco van Basten has some other important things :P
<vinze> As in: coaching the Dutch national team ;-)
<hyper__ch> he's the coach now?
<vinze> Yeah
<hyper__ch> vinze: oh well, I'm not so much into soccer - only when there's the World or European Cup
<vinze> hyper__ch, yeah, me too, but it's the Dutch team, so I know ;-)
<hyper__ch> you are qualified for the Euro Cup right?
<vinze> Yeah
<vinze> Oh wait..
<vinze> I don't know if it's final yet, but if it isn't, we'll be
<hyper__ch> is there already a play plan for the qualifications?
<vinze> No idea :P
<hyper__ch> ok :)
<hyper__ch> do you have in the Netherlands a different keyboard layout compared to france?
<vinze> I think so, we mostly use US layout
<hyper__ch> well, France has the special chars like 
<vinze> We have  and  too but I think most people use dead keys if they even use them
<vinze> But they're not as necessary as in France of course ;-)
<vinze> Btw, I think we should move to #xubuntu-offtopic :P
<hyper__ch> I don't think so
<hyper__ch> the OPs also always think such should be moved ;)
* hyper__ch is lucky to not gotten banned yet ;)
<vinze> :P
<hyper__ch> *pssst* don't tell tehm
<hyper__ch> TheSheep is the meanest of them ;)
<vinze> But it is annoying for those not involved to keep having to check IRC again...
<hyper__ch> vinze: what do you mean?
<vinze> Well, I for example have Xchat set up to beep every time there is a new message, so I can respond when someone needs help
<hyper__ch> vinze: why don't you just us highlighting?
<hyper__ch> beeping on every message in over 20 channels would result in constant beeping
<vinze> Yeah but I'm only in two channels in which I want to see every message ;-)
<hyper__ch> ^^
<hyper__ch> join more ;)
<vinze> :S
<vinze> :P
<hyper__ch> need a few?
<vinze> No, thanks :P
<hyper__ch> btw, do all dutch understand German?
<vinze> No, I don't :P
<vinze> Well, I try not to :P
<hyper__ch> why not?
<vinze> I don't like the sound of it. But we were taugh it at school, so...
<hyper__ch> I also prefer any language with a french accent ;)
<hyper__ch> spoken by a gorgeous young lady
<vinze> Like Flemish :P
<vinze> Yeah those are best :P
<hyper__ch> ;)
<scannie> hi everyone
<nikolam> I messed up with install of one .deb
<nikolam> Now database is in state of nightmare
<nikolam> How to force deinstall/removal of package labeled as "Hd"
<nikolam> And to repair package database
<nikolam> I used few times some dpkg command but cant remember
<nikolam> E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<nikolam> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<vinze> You need to download it again I guess
<vinze> And then reinstall it
* vinze chimes in unasked :P
<nikolam> Hmm I coied it again. and nothing. Thing is, that it is sime workaround to run second life on 64-bit and it worked fine. but I wanted to make it use already downloaded second .deb os SL (50 megs) and stopped instalation and finaly killed it and now I have a mass in package database
<nikolam> Wont deinstall, wont install, synaptic dont work etc
<nikolam> how should I manually remove package and star over)
<vinze> I'm not sure, but perhaps "sudo apt-get -f secondlife-install" works? (from "man apt-get")
<nikolam> apt-get -f remove secondlife-install
<nikolam> Reading package lists... Done
<nikolam> Building dependency tree
<nikolam> Reading state information... Done
<nikolam> E: The package secondlife-install needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<vinze> No just -f, which is supposed to "fix broken packages"... So without remove
<nikolam> E: Invalid operation secondlife-install
<vinze> The package is named secondlife-install right?
<nikolam> yup
<nikolam> sudo aptitude search second
<nikolam> p   libdatetime-leapsecond-perl     - leap seconds table and utilities
<nikolam> Hd  secondlife-install              -
<vinze> Then I'm out of options, sorry :(
<nikolam> secondlife-install_1.18.2.1-1~getdeb1_amd64
<nikolam> No way to manually edit that package base and remove a traces of it
<nikolam> I used to use some dpkg command to fix database before.. hmm
<AlexLatchford> Grr, have got a really annoying issue, Xubuntu Feisty produces a bunch of libc6 issues when I try to even install build-essential, now I try Gusty and there is no gnome-mount package lol
<vinze> AlexLatchford, are you sure your repositories are loaded?
<vinze> Or you could try downloading and installing it manually: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/gnome/gnome-mount
<AlexLatchford> I currently have no network access as the pc I am using has no network port lol
<vinze> Oh that sucks... :P
<AlexLatchford> so was going to try and get Wifi working from an old usb adapter
<AlexLatchford> but trying to compile ndiswrapper requires build-essential
<AlexLatchford> and now gutsy cant even mount my usb drive to get the ndiswrapper source
<AlexLatchford> however build-essential works lol
<hyper__ch> hmm, new kernel
<vinze> Gotta love it :P
<mweichert> hello! does anyone know how to enable the compiz cube with xfvm4? :)
<mweichert> I don't want to use emerald
<vinze> I think you can just install beryl-manager and use it to switch window decorators
<mweichert> vinze: hmm, how do I go about that with fusion (in gutsy)?
<vinze> You already have CF installed?
<vinze> Hmm... beryl-manager is not in the repo's for Gutsy...
<mweichert> vinze: yeah, and it works okay... but I'm used to xfvm4, and like how it's lighter-weight and to me, prettier than emerald
<vinze> mweichert, I think you then need gnome-compiz-manager
<vinze> But I'm not sure
<vinze> Then perhaps you can configure it in the settings manager?
<mweichert> vinze: using fusion's preference manager, I cannot set the wm
<vinze> Then I'm afraid I can't help you, sorry. I haven't used Gutsy yet
<mweichert> well I'll give gnome-compiz-manager a try...
<mweichert> thanks for your help
<vinze> np
<kupesoft> I've installed gnome-network-manager and libpam-keyring (and added the necessary lines to /etc/pam.d/gdm) to ignore the network-manager keyring popup every time I want to connect to a wireless network or reboot. This normally works on Ubuntu, but doesn't on Xubuntu - anyone know what the problem is?
<arttu> can anyone tell me how to get the xfce system tray and launch toolbar started again?
<TheSheep> alt+f2 and type 'xfce4-panel'
<arttu> thanks
<tripte1> what do you call a little switch that makes it possible to have 1 monitor and 2 computers?
<The-Kernel> V-switch is what I've seen
<dl1> Hi. What package is it that contains XFCE4's XDM/GDM replacement?
<TheSheep> dl1: xfce doesn't have a replacement for gdm
<TheSheep> dl1: it uses the same gdm as gnome
<dl1> TheSheep: Alright, it must configure it differently then. Thanks.
<DeadlikeU> hello
<DeadlikeU> how can i listen to streaming radio that uses the wm player format
<TheSheep> DeadlikeU: you need to install the proprietary windows codecs
<TheSheep> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DeadlikeU> ok how do i do that thesheep
<TheSheep> DeadlikeU: it described on that page
<TheSheep> 's
#xubuntu 2007-09-26
<travisbickle> Does anyone know what applications i would be missing from gnome if i switched to xubuntu? I'm thinking of switching because my p4 1.6 with 512 ram responsiveness is kinda slow.
<Eeyore-Jr> what is the media player in xubuntu?
<Eeyore-Jr> what min memory do i need to run xubuntu?
<HBBM> Helo! I have downloaded the xubuntu-desktop on my Ubuntu Feity Fawn, but didn't got the double bars (botton/top) like in xubuntu dist. How can I get these bars? Is there any package or it's a configuration set? Is it present in xubuntu dist. only? Good evening, good morning, good afternoon.
<kennobaka> HBBM: I'm guessing you'll need to set the program to start when gnome starts (assuming you're using gnome)
<kennobaka> I believe it's gnome-panel
<HBBM> kennoabaka, I'm using the XFCE session.
<HBBM> kennoabaka, I have the gnome-panel package installed too.
<kennobaka> well, I've run gnome-panel in fluxbox before - I don't know how to do it in xfce, but if you have them installed, it could work
<kennobaka> oh, xfce.org says panel(s) are supported through a panel manager
<HBBM> kennoabaka, is the gonome-panel those double bars?
<kennobaka> it is in gnome
<kennobaka> it looks like xfce has its own panels
<The_Kernel> yeah
<kennobaka> maybe I should give xfce a shot so I know what all the cool kids are talking about
<Jester45> there is 2 diffrent packages fce's panels and gnomes
<kennobaka> I see that now
<Ben_Cs>  have installed xfce4 xmms plugin. when trying to add it to panel i get a message that no supported players are installed. but i have xmms installed! please help!
<pvd2007> Hey there
<pvd2007> !audigy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pvd2007> !soundblaster
<ubotu> soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<pvd2007> not loading:-\
<pvd2007> hmm
<pvd2007> I am on the latest distro of Xubuntu and I can't seem to get my audigy sound card working.  It shows up and I've unmuted everything in alsamixer, turned up all volumes, etc.. Still notw working.
<pvd2007> I also went to applications > settings > mixer  and chose the audigy sound card.
<Ben_Cs> pvd2007: try in #ubuntu+1 if u using gutsy
<pvd2007> k thanks
<chlorpromazine> hola
<pvd2006> where is the volume control in xubuntu? I dont see it anywhere. All I can find is alsamixer on command line and mixer settings under application > settings
<travisbickkle> hey i just installed and I have no top or bottom taskbars what gives?
<Doomguy0505> Does anyone know why I get a "pygtk module not found" error whenever I try to run Install?
<Doomguy0505> why is this channel so dead?
<Pumpernickel> Are you trying to install a package you built yourself?
<Doomguy0505> no, i'm installing xubuntu onto another computer
<Pumpernickel> What stage in the installation causes this error?
<Doomguy0505> it seems to hang around selecting the language and time zone
<Doomguy0505> so i try to use it from command line and it says pygtk is not found
<neab> Hi, I'm trying to unrar a file except it then says "Sorry, this archive format is not supported: the proper archiver is not installed!"
<neab> using xarchiver
<Pumpernickel> neab: You need to install 'unrar'.
<Pumpernickel> Doomguy0505: That's a curiously unique problem.  It may just be a bad burn; it's happened before, and they cause weird issues.
<neab> "sudo apt-get install unrar" ?
<Doomguy0505> unless a duron + 224 mb ram is really that bad
<Warp4> hi all
<Warp4> trying to get qpopper installed but it does not seem to be picking up incoming client connection when run using inet.d
<Doomguy0505> I burn it again and now fsck fails, yay
<Pumpernickel> You may find the alternate cd more reliable.
<Doomguy0505> That's weird, I retry in safe graphics mode and it works
<Doomguy0505> what's the livecd password? it is asking for it
<Doomguy0505> I think xubuntu is cursed
<Warp4> you should just be able to press enter for that
<Doomguy0505> why does xfce hate me?
<neozen> meep
<vinze> meep...?
<maxamillion> moop
<Twinkletoes> Xubuntu 6.06 doesn't accept its hostname from the DHCP server.  Is it possible to make it do this?
<Twinkletoes> Xubuntu 6.06 doesn't accept its hostname from the DHCP server. Is it possible to make it do this?
<predaeus> Twinkletoes, I didn't even know DHCP servers could issue host names.
<predaeus> Or do you mean IP address.
<Arkh> well, I guess DHCP can offer hostnames too, at least that's what the RFC says.
<Arkh> http://www.iana.org/assignments/bootp-dhcp-parameters -> check tag 12
<Twinkletoes> How to get the machines to accept it.  dhclicnet.conf requests it
<Twinkletoes> dhclient.conf even
<Arkh> Twinkletoes, are you saying that editing dhclient.conf doesn't help?
<Twinkletoes> Arkh: Yes, the dhclient.conf file includes hostname:  "request subnet-mask, broadcast-address, time-offset, routers, domain-name, domain-name-servers, host-name, netbios-name-servers, netbios-scope;"
<Arkh> interface "eth0" {
<Arkh>            send host-name "foo";
<Arkh>            send dhcp-client-identifier 1:0:a0:24:ab:fb:9c;
<TheSheep> Twinkletoes: I had a similar problem, in the end I just used a diffrent dhcp client
<TheSheep> Twinkletoes: dhcpcd
<Arkh> see man dhclient.conf for more details I suppose
<Arkh> If I can remember there should be a sample in that man page
<Twinkletoes> TheSheep: which client did you use?
<Twinkletoes> TheSheep: Thanks :)
<The_Kernel> later on tonight I gotta figure out how to roll back the xserver version
<hyper__ch> hiho
<sekaab> hello
<hyper__ch> sekaab: hiho
<sekaab> i am pretty new to xubuntu
<sekaab> but hvae to say
<sekaab> nice programm
<sekaab> before that i used kubuntu
<hyper__ch> sekaab: I also like Xfce better although I use mane KDE Appz
<sekaab> :) same
<sekaab> but still have a bit work in getting familia with that window manager
<hyper__ch> I use konqueror ;)
<Gunirus> 'evening
<Gunirus> can someone send me the official xubuntu logo?
<Gunirus> i need it for school
<Gunirus> and art.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<kennobaka> Gunirus: it's on the top of www.xubuntu.com
<Gunirus> lol
<Gunirus> :p
<Ramla> svg would've been better :( http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/1/1b/Xubuntu_Logo.svg
<slammer> hello all
<slammer> anybody here
<TheSheep> hello bill
<salox> hi
<Jester45> hi
<salox> so quite
<Jester45> not the not hat quite... me and you are talking :)
<Jester45> not that quite me and you are talking
<Jester45> ...
<Jester45> wonder why it didnt send the first one
<TheSheep> 22:17 < Jester45> not the not hat quite... me and you are talking :)
<TheSheep> 22:17 < Jester45> not that quite me and you are talking
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> wonder
<salox> so...
<TheSheep> salox: NO
<Jester45> well i noticed it sent it
<salox> how fist do u think Xubuntu is ?
<Jester45> just not right away
<Jester45> fast? dependso n the hardware
<salox> fast
<TheSheep> it's very fast on fast hardware and very slow on slow hardware
<salox> compared with other linux distro's
<Jester45> i would say 300mhz 192 mb ram is useable
<TheSheep> and something in between on medium hardware
<TheSheep> salox: same
<TheSheep> salox: xfce on xubuntu is about as fast as xfce on suse or on redhat
<Jester45> with 300mhx you would have to stay away from beryl or some other heavy things
<salox> hey
<Jester45> yeh
<salox> i have been tested 10-20  linux distro
<salox> not all the linux distro are moving the same way
<salox> i mean speed
<salox> ok ?
<salox> !
<salox> i know what i am talking
<TheSheep> salox: whatever you say boss
<salox> i'm not boss
<Jester45> try cli dsl
<Jester45> that should give you nice speeds
<salox> what is cli dsl ?
<TheSheep> command line interface damn small linux
<Jester45> just text and the whole isntall is under 100mb
<salox> thank's, but no thank's :)
<Jester45> its quite nice
<TheSheep> Jester45: I though dsl is under 60MB
<TheSheep> Jester45: *with* graphics
<neozen> TheSheep: that's compressed onto a disk image
<neozen> TheSheep: I believe...
<neozen> TheSheep: this gets uncompressed around boot time
<salox> try fedora 7
<salox> it is a really fast distro
<salox> ;)
<Jester45> you need about 200mb to install
<TheSheep> neozen: ah, right, but not whole
<Jester45> but after an install you can remove a 100 or so of it
<TheSheep> neozen: you can keep it in unionfs
<Jester45> the cd version is 500mb or less and allways will be
<Jester45> 50*
<TheSheep> I actually played with making a small install of linux with xfce and a browser
<TheSheep> I managed to shave off ArchLinux to under 200MB, uncompressed
<monteslu> hey guys, I'm trying to get vncserver running and it's a bit different than on fedora...
<monteslu> I edited /etc/vnc.conf and changed the rez to 1024x768, and that's good, but when I log in I just see the background
<Jester45> try pressing alt+F2 once loged in
<Jester45> see if a window opens
<monteslu> nothing
<monteslu> also tried uncommenting the line about $vncStartup
<monteslu> in fedora i just controlled this with ~/.vnc/xstartup
<Mahasamatman> hello
<Jester45> hi
<TheSheep> monteslu: edit your .xsession and put xfce4-session there
<Jester45> TheSheep: wouldnt the background being up mean xfce started
<Jester45> because xfdesktop controls it
<TheSheep> Jester45: there is no single 'xfce' to start
<TheSheep> Jester45: xfdesktop and other parts of xfce are all pretty separate
<Mahasamatman> I just got my sony picturebook up with fiesty. the screen is of course 1024x480. when I open most config windows the bottom half of the window is off the screen and there is no way i can see to resize the height. how can i take care of this. xfce btw
<Jester45> TheSheep: but if he didnt start xfdesktop alone it would of had to start with xfce4-session
<TheSheep> Mahasamatman: alt+shift+arrows allow you to resize windows
<Jester45> unless.... it was the defualt Xorg screen
<Mahasamatman> TheSheep the largest screen is being used.
<Jester45> Mahasamatman: i think that would make the config window smaller or larger
<CRXLPY> hmm comcast musta burped ;)
<CRXLPY> u get bumped too Jester45?
<CRXLPY> almost all of the config windows have this problem. no scroll bar and resizing with the keys leaves me with a smaller window but contents not resized to window
<monteslu> TheSheep, I don't seem to have a .xession
#xubuntu 2007-09-27
<greg> hi
<greg> is there a program to record screen?
<TheSheep> there are several ones
<greg> TheSheep name a free one plz
<greg> thats in apt
<TheSheep> greg: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=RecordMyDesktop
<greg> TheSheep can you help me with wine?
<greg> 0% [Connecting to nl.archive.ubuntu.com (213.136.29.196)] 
<greg>  down :(
<TheSheep> try archive.ubuntu.com
<General_Tso> Does anyone know what login manager Xubuntu uses?
<TheSheep> General_Tso: gnu desktop manager
<General_Tso> Thank you, TheSheep.
<TheSheep> GNOME Display Manager
<TheSheep> sorery
<TheSheep> :D
<TheSheep> sorry
<TheSheep> hehe
<Jester45> gdm for short
<TheSheep> too late I guess
<General_Tso> hehe  Thoughts that what you meant, but i was about to do a google search on that one.  haha
<greg> TheSheep that prgrm fails
<greg> whem im in full screen it only records pixels ,ose is on
<greg> mouse*
<TheSheep> greg: you are in full screen?
<greg> TheSheep i need to be for a program
<TheSheep> it records the desktop, desktops are usually displayed in full screen, unless you use xnest or vmware or something
<greg> TheSheep is a prgrm runnin in wine
<TheSheep> greg: if you want to rip a movie, better use some ripper
<TheSheep> greg: is it a 3d application?
<greg> yes kind of
<TheSheep> greg: recording opengl overlays might be hard
<greg> kk
<TheSheep> greg: maybe changing some graphics settings in the app will help
<greg> tried
<greg> :(
<TheSheep> greg: so that it doesn't use hardware acceleration
<greg> ima try using digital cam instead
<greg> :(
<darrend> anyone suggest why a job in /etc/cron.daily/ would fail to run?  File is +x and works fine when invoked manually.  All other jobs in the dir run normally via cron
<aryr100-afk> is there a easy way to change X11 mouse themes ?
<aryr100-afk> in gnome I can just add it to themes
<TheSheep> aryr100-afk: settings->mouse settings
<aryr100-afk> kk just add the tar there as I would in gnome with themes ?
<TheSheep> aryr100-afk: I don't think so
<TheSheep> aryr100-afk: I *think* you need to unpack the tar in ~/.icons
<aryr100-afk> kk tried that when I use the alter cmd not showing up ?
<TheSheep> what's "alter cmd
<TheSheep> "?
<aryr100-afk> update-alternatives
<greg> TheSheep you there?
<travisbickkle> anybody familier with webilder?
<kupesoft> Silly question, but how do I take a screenshot with Xubuntu?
<travisbickkle> kupesoft: http://wiki.xfce.org/faq#visual_appearance
<travisbickkle> anyone know how the smartbookmarks applet works?
<travisbickkle> can someone help me with printer issues?
<superm1> Hi guys, got a question re how a few things get started in xubuntu.  What package sets up spawning things like gnome-screensaver upon startup?
<superm1> we're going to be adapting some xfce related items for mythbuntu, and were at a bit of a loss
<superm1> since its not mentioned anywhere in xubuntu-default-settings
<salox> hi, have xubuntu 7.04 (i386) on 900Mhz Duron, i want to instal a i686 kernel. What i need to do pls?
<Ramla> well, there used to be kernel packages linux-i686 linux-k7 (you'd want the latter) but aren't they outdated by now?
<Ramla> yarr, obsoleted by linux-generic
<Ramla> if you want to be sure to have an optimized kernel, you can compile it yourself
<Ramla> this howto's a nice one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<Ramla> you might need to install nvidia drivers from nvidia's installer after that. don't know about ati
<Ramla> salox: highlighting afterwards :p
<salox> thank's
<salox> so the only way is to compile a kernel?
<salox> no precompiled kernel in repository or something?
<Ramla> i think it's all linux-generic now. am not sure though
<salox> i know that i386 kernels use x386 instruction's set wich is a waste for a 686 procesor
<Ramla> well, compiling isn't that hard. you can do the config in X and since you have a working kernel setup already you just need to disable what you don't need
<Ramla> might take an hour or two to compile with that duron
<salox> ok
<salox> that's it
<salox> thank's
<Ramla> np, thanks for having me something to do on this extra boring lecture. another class is starting though, so bye :p ->
<salox> ;)
<kryl> hi
<kryl> I want to install gnome on xubuntu and after that I do the reverse actually I broke some package for example gcalctool doesn't want to run
<kryl> may I have something to fix by easy way ?
<warbler> I used synaptic to get bittorrent and bittorrent-gui but I can't get them on the menu or from terminal - anyone know how to get them working?
<totalwormface> warbler: wasn't it 'btdownloadgui'?
<totalwormface> or something
<warbler> totalwormface: btdowmload is for gnome and I also tried that but couldn't get that on the menu or working from terminal either
<totalwormface> ah ok
<warbler> totalwormface: have set up xubuntu on old comp as a nfs file server and to handle torrents but can't get the torrent side to work
<warbler> frustration!!!!
<totalwormface> haha
<warbler> :)
<totalwormface> and it was such a good plan! :P
<totalwormface> i think the answer will be on the forums
<warbler> want to make god laugh - tell him your plans :)
<totalwormface> hehe
<warbler> i would try azureus but it gets slagged off for being to resource hungry
<totalwormface> hehe that's not a very good idea :] 
<totalwormface> i use ktorrent on my old download comp, mhich also isn't such a very good idea, but i liked the interface better than other clients
<totalwormface> and it has to be userfriendly for my roommates :P
<warbler> bittorrent is good on my daily ubuntu system - never had an issue
<warbler> totalwormface: you were right - btdownloadgui is what is needed in terminal to open bittorrent - I have a lib missing - and it is not in synaptic:(
<totalwormface> awww
<totalwormface> well, glad it worked out :P
<totalwormface> let's get that box downloading :9~
<warbler> totalwormface: not working - removing bittorrent - kicking dog - looking for something else...
<totalwormface> in whatw ay isn't it working
<L`uka> anyone here experienced some odd problems with "Allow Xfce to manage your desktop" option?
<warbler> totalwormface: it is a problem that has been known for some time from the bug reports I've just been reading - bittorrent-gui has a dependency that is not in the repositories
<totalwormface> ah
<totalwormface> hm, /me needs to get to class :] 
<Doomguy0505> Heh, the problem was the computer's cd rom drive
<Doomguy0505> It only found defects on the old computer
<TheSheep> Doomguy0505: burn the cd at the slowest possible speed
<Doomguy0505> How would that help?
<Doomguy0505> The newer computer went through the defect test fine but the lower end one couldn't read packages
<TheSheep> Doomguy0505: old cd drives are less sensitive, the slower you burn, the longer the writer's laser has contact with thecd surface
<nikolam> hello I cant kill a process and that is happening all the time
<nikolam> even sudo kill -9 does not help
<nikolam> thunar is meditating and doing nothing
<nikolam> Beagle is using 100% cpu
<nikolam> gam_server is always active
<nikolam> cant write to udf CD-RW disks
<nikolam> etc etc.
<nikolam> And yes, OpenOffice does not work at all
<nikolam> Also Document viewer does not display pdf`s
<Doomguy0505> TheSheep: It didn't help, the computer must be really bad
<nikolam> Yes computer is so bad, i think it is transformer actually.
<nikolam> Maybe it have something to do with raid rebuilding itself with md2_resync active togetrer with md2_raid1
<nikolam> I reely dont want to reinstall but:
<Doomguy0505> nikolam: I'm talking about something else
<nikolam> Does open office works at your site? I am using 7.04 Xubuntu 64-bit
<nikolam> Oh, yes, I recently updated Bios, could it be something with that?
<Doomguy0505> unlikely
<nikolam> I have gutsy on second raid partition and it is So unstable and killing grub three times a week
<TheSheep> nikolam: run memtest
<nikolam> its ok. Default settings. I will do a memtest anyway, will make it do it few hours.
<nikolam> And then I will Backup and reinstall 7.04
<nikolam> is there any way to backup .deb`s from package cahe, also?
<Doomguy0505> aptoncd
<nikolam> Hmm nice. And then addit as repository after reinstall, right?
<Doomguy0505> yes
<nikolam> Could it be burned to .iso file instead?
<Doomguy0505> yes, it creates an iso file before burning
<Jester45> why not just direcly copy the files and then when you need them cp into the cache
<Doomguy0505> because we don't know how...
<nikolam> What you meen when I need them? everytime synaptic wants it, to manually copy? I tried once to copy all already downloaded debs directly to cache. it didn`t work. it downloaded them again.
<Jester45> it shouldnt have
<TheSheep> you can always install debs directly with dpkg -i or gdebi
<nikolam> OK, boys, doing waiting of md2_resync to finish > Backup data> aptoncd to iso > memtest few hours > reinstall 7.04
<nikolam> newer thought that copy of 33Gb could take so long on 60-70MB`s drives. (2 raid 1`s)
<Doomguy0505> 33gb of debs?
<Jester45> lol download the whole main repo just in case internet gets lost
<nikolam> 33gb of everything beagle cache, 5 gigs of docs, isos, downloads, everything
<nikolam> not debs, that will be separately, i thin 1 gig or so
<Jester45> lol i would never have time to backup my downloads
<Jester45> nor the space
<nikolam> We have debian .dvd-`s for that occasion of being deserted alone on island, dont we? :)
<nikolam> I think I didn`t find ubuntu dvds with source to download, just synaptic
<nikolam> Anyway, my deb cace is no more than 1 Gig or so.
<nikolam> In fact that there is many html files, small files etc. But 33gigs should be done years ago now.. if its actually copies files from one disk to the sam disk, yust other partition I should actually consider half of the minimal speed minus raid oreverhead X2 Hmm..
<nikolam> it is intersting how mc takes 35-60% cpu on copying but total cpu usage in `top` shows no more then 10-13% of total cpu. Hmmm.
<warbler> What does everyone use as a bittorrent client on xubuntu? I can't get bittorrent to install because of unresolved dependencies...
<maxamillion> warbler: deluge torrent
<maxamillion> warbler: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<warbler> maxamillion: is it gui? - I'll look at it now
<maxamillion> warbler: yes it is
<maxamillion> warbler: if you want cli, check out rtorrent ... its really nice
<warbler> maxamillion: am using rtorrent on xubuntu headless server - goes OK - was wondering what others with xubuntu use because I had dramas installing bittorrent - a first for me with any -buntu
<maxamillion> warbler: when i want a gui, i use deluge torrent ... that's really the only one i know anything about
<warbler> maxamillion: just reading on how to encrypt my torrent downloads to improve speed - deluge looks good!
<maxamillion> :)
<superm1> any xubuntu dev folks around?
<TheSheep> superm1: try the mailing list
<superm1> TheSheep, xubuntu-users?
<superm1> or another one
<vinze> xubuntu-devel :P
<superm1> ah of course :)
<vinze> ;-)
<superm1> thanks guys
* vinze has the strange feeling he'll receive an email in the next few minutes :P
<superm1> vinze, in flight :)
<vinze> :P
<vinze> superm1, Mythbuntu switching to Xfce? Nice :)
<superm1> vinze, yeah, and loving it thus far :)
<vinze> ^.^
<neozen> I seek apt wisdom
<neozen> need to use a repository... but only for package names matching a mask
<superm1> neozen, apt-get install package-* ?
<Pumpernickel> neozen: Behold: apt-pinning. http://jaqque.sbih.org/kplug/apt-pinning.html
<neozen> Pumpernickel: O.o
<neozen> thankee will check out after work
* mode/#xubuntu [+o Pumpernickel]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing  list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Downloads: http://xubuntu.org/get | Gutsy Tribe 5 (UNSTABLE):
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options:  http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing  list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Downloads: http://xubuntu.org/get | Gutsy Beta (UNSTABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/beta/
* ..[topic/#xubuntu:Pumpernickel] : Official Xubuntu Support Channel | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Mailing list: http://lists.ubuntu.com/xubuntu-users | Downloads: http://xubuntu.org/get | Gutsy Beta (UNSTABLE): http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/gutsy/beta/
* mode/#xubuntu [-o Pumpernickel]  by Pumpernickel
<feliciano> Hi, I'm using gutsy.. and i see there is a problem with the font dpt. The problems is old and it comes from the others releases... edgy, feisty, etc.. but the solution dont work with gutsy... have you some tip for that??
<Pumpernickel> Where are you encountering problems with it?
<feliciano> the font size
<feliciano> I usually use 8 point fonts... but now 8 is too small
<Pumpernickel> Use a larger font, then.
<feliciano> ...
<feliciano> that is not a solution
<feliciano> the problem is this... http://xubuntuchile.wordpress.com/2007/06/27/problema-con-el-tamano-de-fuentes/
<Pumpernickel> I'm afraid I don't understand the language there.
<feliciano> Pumpernickel, the post is in spanish but you can see the modifies to the file in feisty to solve this problem
<feliciano> the problem is the dpi configuration is in 92 dpi... and we need 96 dpi
<Pumpernickel> bug 11874 should explain the changes introduced to DPI autodetection in Gutsy.
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11874 in ubuntu-meta "ubntu-base should depend on mtr *or* mtr-tiny, not just mtr-tiny (dup-of: 11381)" [Medium,Invalid]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11874
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 11381 in ubuntu-meta "ubuntu-meta metapackages could be more flexible" [Low,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/11381
<Pumpernickel> gah
<Pumpernickel> bug 118745
<ubotu> Launchpad bug 118745 in xorg-server "Font sizes in Gutsy are affected by bad X.org DPI detection" [Medium,Fix released]  https://launchpad.net/bugs/118745
<feliciano> that is for gnome only?? or that can work with xfce?
<feliciano> Pumpernickel?
<hummlbach> good evening
<feliciano> Pumpernickel... GDM is the problem... I begin with startxfce4 and the problem is solve
<feliciano> I need to know if is there some aplication to login for xfce
<hummlbach> has anyone already installed gutsy as ltsp-server?
<TheSheep> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10) | (due October 2007) | It is development software, as such unstable, support _only_ in #ubuntu+1
<hummlbach> oh thanks
<hummlbach> i'm sorry
<twointo1> hi - i'm using wifi-radar with xubuntu and it works great.  I'm looking a package that will show my connection on the upper taskbar.  can anyone help
<vinze> Have you tried the "Network Monitor" panel plugin?
<twointo1> no, but will it conflict with wifi-radar?
<vinze> I don't think so
<vinze> But it's not that much effort to try ;-)
<twointo1> great, i'll giver a try!
<twointo1> is it better to use synaptics or add/remove?
<vinze> Doesn't matter
<twointo1> thanks
<vinze> Add/Remove... has extensive descriptions, but some packages don't show up there that do in Synaptic
<andihit> when i want to install the 7.04 alternate cd, my pc hangs after detecting network hardware (i see only the blue screen with no text) - with and without lan cable
<afb> Hi, what does Xubuntu Gutsy use for software update notifications on the desktop ?
<vinze> update-notifier
<afb> is that the same as in gnome ?
<vinze> Yes
<afb> ok, thanks
<vinze> np
<afb> ah, OK, think I know why I didn't find it...
<afb> "Please note that Xubuntu does not by default run the update-notifier known from Ubuntu."
<vinze> Will be in Gutsy, just isn't yet
<afb> I'm running a little panel plugin instead
<hyper__ch> hiho
<vinze> Hey hyper__ch
<hyper__ch> anyone using the beta yet?
<predaeus> hyper__ch, I am.
<hyper__ch> predaeus: how is it?
<predaeus> hyper__ch, so far, very nice.
<hyper__ch> predaeus: that's good :)
<vinze> predaeus, what do you like best?
<hyper__ch> that it works ;)
<predaeus> huh, tough question. I don't know everything that changed under the hood. But from the looks, I like the new theme. Also it seems to be faster (menus popping up faster) but I don't know if this is just subjective.
<vinze> No, that'll be correct
<vinze> Theme engine is faster
<predaeus> Brasero also is a new cd burning application, looks neat.
* vinze can't wait to try Gutsy
<predaeus> The new places panel plugin is nice, should be editable though (or easier to edit).
<vinze> What would you like to edit?
<predaeus> add my own "places" entries.
<vinze> You can
<vinze> In Thunar
<vinze> (IIRC)
<predaeus> hm I can't figure out how.
<TheSheep> predaeus: drag and drop
<vinze> Just drag a folder to the left panel (if it's in favourie mode)
<TheSheep> you can also do it in the open dialog
<vinze> *favourite
<predaeus> ah
<predaeus> ah! cool didn't realize, never use the side-pane.
<vinze> :P
<vinze> I always bookmark "/tmp" :P
<predaeus> oh dammit, now I dragged it into Trash by mistake. It should be possible to rearrange entries lateron.
<predaeus> :-P
<vinze> Haha
<predaeus> But I seriously think the default looks of xfce4-terminal should be changed to something that fits the theme more. I personally always change it to white background, or some light color.
<vinze> Yeah what Ubuntu has is cool IMHO
<predaeus> The current default in xubuntu is too l33t looking *g*
<predaeus> vinze, hm, haven't seen that one for a long time, hehe
<vinze> I hadn't either, recently tried it when I wanted Feisty working on USB
<predaeus> ah, cool
<vinze> The main reason Ubuntu's one is cool is because of the font I guess, most fonts don't work well for a terminal in white on black
<vinze> I think it's some monospace font
<Colossus73> hi
<Colossus73> I upgraded to gutsy
<Colossus73> and now when I click on the ntfs partition on the desktop
<Colossus73> they are not mounted anymore because ntfs-3g is not installed
<Colossus73> I don't need to write I just need read access, how can I do this?
<TheSheep> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Colossus73> what does is mean the !ntfs
<Colossus73> when using feisty I could mount them
<Colossus73> after the upgrading ntfs-3g is requested
<Colossus73> but I don't want to install it because I don't need write access
<Colossus73> only read one
<TheSheep> Colossus73: read that link
<Colossus73> TheSheep: that link doesn't match my needs. Anyway thank you.
<Colossus73> I didn't download any diskmounter script under feisty
<Colossus73> and I COULD mount the ntfs partition
<Colossus73> now AFTER the upgrade I can't because ntfs-3g is requested
<TheSheep> Colossus73: gutsy is still beta, don't expect everything to just work out of the box
<Colossus73> some config files is to be changed I guess but which one
<TheSheep> !beta
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon (7.10) *BETA* information and release notes can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyGibbon/Beta - If you regularly update, then you're running the latest version - ISOs and Torrents at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/gutsy/ - It is development software and as such unstable, support ONLY in #ubuntu+1
<TheSheep> Colossus73: it's decribed on that page, really, /etc/fstab
<Colossus73> gt[~] $ cat /etc/fstab|grep ntfs
<Colossus73> gt[~] $
<Colossus73> I will ask on #ubuntu+1
<Colossus73> thanks a lot
<Colossus73> ah
<Colossus73> do you know why update-notifier doesn't work on my system?
<TheSheep> Colossus73: I think it's being worked on in gutsy
<Colossus73> does it work on your festy?
<TheSheep> Colossus73: I uninstalled it when it was still dapper ;)
<Colossus73> ...
<Colossus73> I think I will do the same
<Colossus73> I manually check for updates daily
<neozen> hoallo again all
<neozen> I'm back
<neozen> w/ more issues on this t41 graphics card
<neozen> figured out how to deal w/ the permanently blanking screen when I closed the lid.... just switch to a virtual console and back again....
<neozen> high cpu usage in terminal windows remains
<neozen> if I open, for example, a man page in a terminal... and scroll through it... CPU usage jumps to about 60%
<neozen> ...on a 1.6 chip..... that's HUGE!
<neozen> forget about scrolling a fullscreen terminal in X... cpu usage goes to 100% and I get about 1 line / sec
<neozen> any ideas?
<neozen> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Mobility FireGL 9000]  (rev 02)
<TheSheep> neozen: disable transparency
<TheSheep> neozen: even better, disable compositing
<neozen> heh.. compositing disabled
<neozen> never bothered to turn it on
<TheSheep> neozen: maybe you could try? %)
<neozen> ...............
<neozen> um... no
<neozen> when I dd.... it got worse
<TheSheep> you never know
<neozen> ..ALOT worse
<neozen> hmm... disabling transparency made scrolling fullscreen term quite a bit faster
<neozen> bummer... that was a nice effect
<neozen> TheSheep: Terminal w/ transparency can't take advantage of this card?
<neozen> also... glxgears has a little over 900FPS .... should this be higher?
<TheSheep> neozen: niot sureabout ati, terminal transparency doesn't use hardware acceleration when you have compositing disabled
<neozen> everytime I use this work laptop... I'm reminded why I never buy a box w/ non-intel cards
<neozen> intel 950 in R60 has NO such issues
* TheSheep prefers nvidia
<neozen> brightness buttons used to make the screen go black before I blacklisted video.... but no other display issues
<TheSheep> not sure about laptops though
* neozen grins
<neozen> any thoughts on Rage 128 support?
<neozen> my server (which will soon become my desktop) has a rage 128 in it...
<Ben_Cs> hello
<neozen> hoallo!
<TheSheep> I'm really notup to date with hardware, I tend to buy computer and use it as long as it keeps running, my last switch was 2 years ago from P500
<TheSheep> or was it pentium 200?
<TheSheep> the one before that was 386
<Ben_Cs> copying files through local network from my WinXP PC to my xubuntu pc goes fine. but the other way around is as slow as downloading files from Internet. WTF?!!!
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: what protocol?
<Ben_Cs> smb
<TheSheep> no idea :(
<Ben_Cs> would ftp be faster?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> unless the problem is on the windows box somehow
<TheSheep> but what could be wrong with windows, honestly? ;)
<Ben_Cs> what's a good ftp server for xubuntu?
<TheSheep> proftpd is pretty good, I think
<TheSheep> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<TheSheep> !ftpd
<ubotu> FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<TheSheep> Ben_Cs: yay, even a graphical configurator :)
<Ben_Cs> cool. tnx
<neozen> TheSheep: used to be exactly the same way...
<neozen> TheSheep: before I finished college... bought a thinkpad... then got another one from work
<neozen> ..now.. I (try to!) use both
<neozen> hilarity ensues
<warbler> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Ben_Cs> well tried ftp. still get 30kbps
<Ben_Cs> weird
<Ben_Cs> nevermind. will boot to winXP to transfer files then
<wisam> so xubuntu 7.10 beta doesn't have compiz nor tracker installed by default. right?
<hyper__ch> Ben_Cs: why not using torrent? Isn't that quicker?
<hyper__ch> sorry ;)
<hyper__ch> only saw "what's a good ftp server for xubuntu" and I thought you meant for downloading ;)
<Ben_Cs> samba is the protocol for windows network right? so why the heck it's so slow? i don't get it
<hyper__ch> why not using scp?
<hyper__ch> winscp for example
<Ben_Cs> never heard of it
<hyper__ch> winscp is a program from windows to access in a ftp-like manner another computer over ssh/sftp
<hyper__ch> scp exists also on linux from the command line
<hyper__ch> could be cmpared to konqueror's fish protocoll
<margaret> how do I turn off the remember last session
<Mahasamatman> is it still true that the 'buntu's are against compiling kernels?
<Mahasamatman> btw, not trolling, just asking
<warbler> margaret: it is under sessions and startup
<margaret> it is unchecked but when I restart I get apps trying to open again warbler
<Jester45> check it then
<Jester45> and then log off and log in and then uncheck
<warbler> margaret: are they in autostarted applications?
<margaret> no there is only lvm, restricted , print queue
<Jester45> arrg... i jsut downloaded the tribe 5 last night
<Jester45> and now the beta is out
<margaret> also if I have 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<margaret> should I install 915 resolution?
<Jester45> install a resolution?
<Jester45> do you mean enable or use a resolution
<margaret> if you open synaptic it is one of the first entries
<margaret> I believe it is a resolution modifiying tool
<Jester45> do you need it?
<margaret> well I have beryl installed and it seems to be acting shady
<margaret> like I cannot pick anything to change only can change emerald themes
<Jester45> slowly? if you lower the resoultion that should make it run faster but then everything will be bigger
<Jester45> have you tried the display settings app
<margaret> what do I want to run faster Jester45
<margaret> Jester45,  Im not sure what you are trying to get at
<Ghostvirus> anyone here running avant-window-navigator?
<Ghostvirus> i'm just wondering how stable awn is on xfce, since it was apparently buggy when run with xfce a few months ago
<Ghostvirus> seems to come with a few gnome deps too :/
<margaret> hey Jester45 are you still there?
<Ghostvirus> ack, seems awn has issues with xfce still :(
<Ghostvirus> anyway, looks like someone's working on a fix: https://code.launchpad.net/~malept/awn/desktop-agnostic
#xubuntu 2007-09-28
<twointo1> anybody tried the new beta?  I'm downloading it now.
<cje> hi, I am chatting with someone on a LUG list, and they are suggesting Xubuntu.  I am wondering if this is a good IRC community or newbies?  Or is this community better for more experienced users?
<Jester45> its good for all users
<cje> cool
<Jester45> if your experienced you can help others if not you can get help and become experienced
<cje> cool.
<Jester45> it does get quite in here sometimes
<cje> Jester45, do you think that Xubuntu is good for newbies?
<cje> heh
<Jester45> yea
<cje> I haven't used any XFCE GUI in about 3 weeks, and that was for an old copy of SUSE 10.0 on top of a 750 mhz box.  Someone on this LUG is interested in starting a newbie on a 450 mhz notebook with like 384 MB of RAM.
<cje> We are just trying to figure out if that newbie is going to be frustrated with audio and / or video.
<cje> I am going to recommend that he send his newbie friend here to IRC if you folks think that is smart.  I have found that IRC is a good support mechanism, but I wanted to see what you all thought.
<nikolam> Hi I installed Seamonkey on Xubuntu 7.04 64bit. It uses /usr/local/seamonkey directory for install. Before, I used to make a link with sudo ln -s /usr/lical/seamonkey/seamonkey /usr/bin/seamonkey to make it work system-wide. Now I got message "seamonkey: error while loading shared libraries: libxpcom.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" but it CAN star if I go to /usr/local/seamonkey dir and start it with ".seamonkey" How
<nikolam>  to make apropriate link to /usr/bin/ to make SM work system-wide?
<Jester45> cje: here and the forums are good places
<cje> Jester45, Xubuntu or Ubuntu forums?  Or both?
<cje> Jester45, linky, please?  Thanks
<nikolam> I just make it work by putting the scipt: cd /usr/local/seamonkey/  ./seamonkey and made it executable in the name of usr/bin/seamonkey . Do you think it is safe? :)
<Jester45> i would have to guess ubuntu forums
* Jester45 never used the forums
<nikolam> www.ubuntuforums.org
<TheSheep> Jester45: I even registered there, with my login and pass from launchpad, but found out I have no permissions to post anywhere, so it's kind of useless.
<kiosk> \quit
<mikubuntu> help! got two issues i need to resolve on an old box that i set up for mom.  most important is wireless networking, as the box doesn't have etho port, but it does have two usb ports... i bought a belkin wireless g usb adapter, but couldn't make connect.  several weeks ago i gave my friend an old box and we put xubuntu on it.  she bought a linksys router and usb adapter and we enabled it in...
<mikubuntu> ...two licks, right out of the box... she lent me that adapter today to bring home and see if i could get connected with it, but no luck... can someone help me determine what the prob might be?
<tonyyarusso> mikubuntu: for a usb wireless adapter, you may be looking at needing ndiswrapper
<tonyyarusso> !wifi | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mikubuntu> i don't even get the same behavior from xubuntu when i try to config the wireless connection, but i'm pretty sure this box of mom's and the one i gave my friend were both loaded off the same alt install disk...
<mikubuntu> tonyyarusso: ya, i have looked at the ddiswrapper page, and i think it's kinda over my head unless i can get someone to walk me thru it... why would the linksys adapter work out of the box on one machine, and then not on another???
<tonyyarusso> mikubuntu: wait, it works on one?
<tonyyarusso> erm, dunno...
<mikubuntu> ya, the linksys usb adapter works on subuntu's computer, and auto dchp'd right off the bat, but when i put it on mom's machine today; no dice.... arrrrrrgggggghhhhhh :(
<mikubuntu> brb
<mikubuntu> tonyyarusso: the machines are not the same, but with the same os image, they should behave the same shouldn't they?
<tonyyarusso> mikubuntu: maybe.  I'm not sure.
<mikubuntu> how soon will gutsy stable be released? i wonder if there is better connectivity with the new release ...
<kiosk> my -> key doesn't work
<kiosk> it does something but not move the cursor right
<kiosk> anyone know this problem
<kiosk> grumpymole: hey, I used your forum ad to fix my TP600 sound
<kiosk> grumpymole: thanks
<kiosk> but now my -> key is broke
<DeadlikeU> does anyone know how to install flash play
<DeadlikeU> and jaa
<DeadlikeU> java
<DeadlikeU> ! flash player
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash player - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mikubuntu> is it ok to attach a wireless g usb adapter while computer is on, or must it be powered down b4 introducing the (new) adapter?
#xubuntu 2008-09-22
<Catoptromancy> Does the install without a desktop only a feature for xubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> I downloaded the alternate iso, but didnt see an option to do a minimal style install
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: you have to press like f4 on the boot menu... or somthing...
<Odd-rationale> then select command line install...
<Catoptromancy> ya I checked all options on boot menu
<Catoptromancy> didnt see that
<Odd-rationale> all alternative cd have this....
<Odd-rationale> hmm...
<Catoptromancy> hmmm
<Catoptromancy> I had ubuntu alteranate
<Catoptromancy> and tried every menu, since I couldnt find it
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Catoptromancy> ya i enabled that
<Odd-rationale> because i could find that option on the lastest 8.04 alt cd...
<Catoptromancy> text based installer? or actually installing only text based system?
<Catoptromancy> xubuntu-desktop is bloated
<Catoptromancy> was going to just use openbox or sapphire without a de
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: heard of lxde?
<Catoptromancy> ?
<Odd-rationale> http://lxde.org
<Odd-rationale> uses openbox as the default wm
<Odd-rationale> might be a lighter alternative to xfce for some...
<favro> I thought at the install prompt you had to type   install cli
<Odd-rationale> favro: that is for the mini iso...
<Catoptromancy> heh I just put debian, but ill probably end up formatting that
<favro> ok :)
<Catoptromancy> I can choose what packages I can install
<Catoptromancy> slack/freebsd style installer would be awesome
<Odd-rationale> Catoptromancy: you can do the same in ubuntu... just don't install xubuntu-desktop and install the xfce4 packages instead...
<Catoptromancy> ya
<Catoptromancy> but it forced me to install whole thing
<Odd-rationale> i personally use arch linux.
<Catoptromancy> and on that box ubuntu has never isntalled
<Catoptromancy> it locks up installer
<danopia> opps?
<DasYogi> Quick question - how do you manually set up a wired network connection in xubuntu?
<Fersure> Morning.
<Odd-rationale> evening
<flyback> is there some magic I have to do in X when I change a video card
<flyback> cause it's only giving me 800x600 in settings manager now
<flyback> what the canuck
<flyback> X sees the card btw
 * flyback loses his mind
<flyback> at least it's not as bad as feDORKA
<flyback> canucking piece of s*** just aborts out the whole X and all my apps without asking if I try to change res
<Odd-rationale> flyback: can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<flyback> ugh
<flyback> might be a tad card
<Odd-rationale> here's an easy way: sudo apg-get update; sudo apt-get install pastebinit; cat /etc/X11/xorg.con | pastebinit
<Odd-rationale> *conf
<flyback> eh
<flyback> that last part
<flyback> is that a correct or part of that line
<Odd-rationale> the laste part i meant to write: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<flyback> nice trick
<flyback> damn in all my yrs of hw and sw hacking
<flyback> damn
<Odd-rationale> flyback: got the link?
<flyback> hang on the box is old and it's also a vm host
<flyback> so I hope I don't have to reboot it again
<flyback> oh that owns your "canuck"
<flyback> http://pastebin.com/f25095e36
<flyback> it's not critical I will just do without the box if I have to
<Odd-rationale> flyback: ok. so what card do you have?
<flyback> I tried both a rage pro  and a rage128
<flyback> used to have a tnt
<Odd-rationale> flyback: can you pastebin the output of xrandr ?
<flyback> where do I find that
<flyback> would you rather have my x.org log
<Odd-rationale> flyback: just type "xrandr" in a terminal
<flyback> said can't open display
<flyback> I am NOT in front of that box right now nor can I be
<Odd-rationale> oh ok...
<flyback> I think I will just punt for tonight
<Odd-rationale> ok...
<flyback> I was just hoping I was missing something dumb
<flyback> wtf
<flyback> looks like it did the same shit the last card did
<flyback> just wrote off all the resolutions as hsync out of range
<flyback> pos
<flyback> thx anyways
<flyback> i'll just live with the shit card
<flyback> not worth it
<flyback> great now that won't work either
 * flyback will format tomarrow
<flyback> yeah that's the final straw
<Theban> I like the look and feel of how nautilus handles ftp, is there something similar for the xfce desktop environment?
<TheSheep> Theban: no, use an actual ftp client
<TheSheep> Theban: or you could mount an ftp filesystem with fuse
<Theban> is there a gui one though
<Theban> aha, that sounds good
<TheSheep> Theban: gftp has gui, for example
<Theban> a gui like thunar?
<Theban> i think i'll try the mounting with fuse option
<Theban> ty so much TheSheep
<TheSheep> no, a gui like an ftp client, not like a file manager
<Theban> the mount option is perfect for me
<Theban> I was trying debmirror earlier and it kept stopping with less than 10% done and stating "Transfer truncated"
<Theban> so I decided to just ftp it and copy/paste
<Theban> alright, one last question before i go
<Theban> why does Thunar have large font for everything when run as normal user but looks perfectly fine when run as root?
<Theban> how can i fix this?
<TheSheep> Theban: settings->setting manager->user interface and set the font size there
<Theban> it says Font is Sans 9
<Theban> and that settings applies to all windows and Thunar with the only one with the large font
<TheSheep> is this a normal install of xubuntu?
<Theban> yes
<Theban> 8.04.1
<favro> might be something in .config
<TheSheep> do you have a .gtkrc-2.0 file in your home directory?
<Theban> before and after updates right after install, it was like that
<Theban> nope
<TheSheep> Theban: it's a hidden file...
<Theban> i know that
<TheSheep> ok
<Theban> hidden files are shown..
<Theban> lol
<Theban> .gstreamer-0.10 then .local
<Theban> it would be between them
<TheSheep> what if you try a different theme?
<Theban> it was that way out of box, after update, then after i changed themes but i will happily check any theme
<Theban> which theme should i try?
<TheSheep> any
<TheSheep> Human, for example, or murrina stormcloud
<Theban> Human is same
<Theban> was already using Murrina
<TheSheep> :/
<Theban> yep, i'm baffled
<TheSheep> Theban: no idea then, you might want to check the forums or bugtracker
<Theban> the odd thing is, 7.10 doesn't have that problem out of box
<Theban> but if you do all the updates
<Theban> it appears
<Theban> 8.04 has it already
<TheSheep> not for me
<Theban> odd
<Theban> i can't figure out how it can only be thunar with the problem and to top it off, running it as root works fine
<Theban> --_--
<TheSheep> well, running it as root makes it use root's gtk theme
<TheSheep> you can have rules in your gtk theme or gtkrc that target specific windows and specific applications
<TheSheep> how about when you create a new user?
<Theban> aha, someone found a fix
<Theban> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/230857
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 230857 in thunar "Font too big in some thunar window" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TheSheep> Theban: great
<Theban> ^_^
<homebrewcider> Hi there, I attached a new scanner, but it's not getting picked up, is there a command to run to probe for new devices? Thanx
<Theban> oh, yes actually
<Theban> not the probe
<Theban> but
<Theban> 1 sec, i'll get the full info
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: does lsusb list it?
<homebrewcider> mmm
<homebrewcider> not sure, this and the previous are both Canon
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: lsusb will only display connected devices
<homebrewcider> yes
<homebrewcider> Bus 001 Device 013: ID 04a9:1725 Canon, Inc.
<homebrewcider> ok
<TheSheep> ok, install sane-utils and try running sane-find-scanner
<TheSheep> ok, install sane-utils and try running sane-find-scanner
<homebrewcider> sorry, acciddentally closed
<homebrewcider> may have missed last post
<homebrewcider> lsusb lists it
<homebrewcider> nope
<homebrewcider> now I got it
<homebrewcider> cheers
<homebrewcider> may have spoken too soon
<homebrewcider> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04a9 [Canon], product=0x1725 [MP610 series]) at libusb:002:006 but scanner program finds nothing
<TheSheep> homebrewcider: maybe check on sane.org if it's supported
<homebrewcider> ok
<homebrewcider> cheers
<Ben_Cs> hello
<Ben_Cs> what's the difference between gtkpod and gtkpod-aac?
 * leche is away: Ich bin beschäftigt
<TheSheep> leche: can you please disable that?
<leche> TheSheep: it is
<TheSheep> leche: thanks
<leche> TheSheep: just wanted to know, what this option does ;-) i got punished in like 20 channels for it
<vidd> anyone use wicd wireless network manager?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: i've used is before... but not now...
<vidd> what did you think?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: it's ok... you need to try it for your self though...
<gmstalk> hello?
<gmstalk> help say
<vidd> gmstalk, what up?
<vidd> gmstalk, what up?
<gmstalk> not much, it has been about 12 years since I used irc
<gmstalk> so I am a bit rusty
<vidd> hrm...i thought you were asking for help
<gmstalk> I am, I am interested in creating an applauncher
<gmstalk> in xfce
<vidd> ok'
<vidd> what problem are you having?
<gmstalk> in gnome this is pretty easy, since it does it form
<slimjimflim> what wifi program do you guys use?  i've used kwifi before, but i don't think xubuntu comes w/ one
<gmstalk> Currently there is no "applications" button for example
<vidd> gmstalk, what happened to it?
<gmstalk> for wifi i use nm-applet
<vidd> should be on the top panel, left side
<gmstalk> I never had an applications button
<vidd> do you have panels?
<gmstalk> in xfce, only in gnome (ubunut)
<vidd> ok...does your xfce have panels?
<gmstalk> I think panels is part of the meta package
<gmstalk> it should be installed
<vidd> it is....but the question is....are they there?
<gmstalk> yes, they are there
<gmstalk> I have the clock and battery and such
<gmstalk> but no applications button. I think I have to create on manually
<vidd> then simply right-click where you want the Applications button to be....
<vidd> choose "Add new Item"
<gmstalk> ogo it, add new item
<gmstalk> do I chose launcher?
<vidd> xfce Menu
<vidd> ^^^gives you the applications menu
<gmstalk> poop, no xfce menu.
<vidd> choose launcher if you want to make your own "quicklaunch" button
<gmstalk> I have other things to chose, just no the xfce menu.
<vidd> gmstalk, did you install xfce4 or or xubuntu-desktop?
<gmstalk> I install xfce, perhaps I should have done the desktop instead?
<vidd> yes...then you get the total package
<gmstalk> I will do that. I think that must be it.
<vidd> the command is sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<gmstalk> I really like XFCE. I am using it for vid capture with kino.
<gmstalk> the low overhead improved the quality. I just have a few annoyances and you have helped me. Thanks!
<vidd> np
<vidd> you have issues, you come here first!
<vidd> =]
<gmstalk> cool, I installed. I will check it out now. thanks again
<Unbe> Hey, folks.  I've tried a million different ways of dealing with this problem, and I keep landing in the same place: is there a way to force Xubuntu's Xorg to use a particular screen geometry on startup, and *not* autodetect the display?
<Unbe> When I start up headless, I get kicked into low graphics mode, and I want to force it to use the resolution I want so that I can VNC into my existing session.
<Odd-rationale> Unbe: only happens when you start headless?
<Unbe> Yeah.  With the monitor attached, it boots fine.
<Unbe> And in fact, it uses the screen geometry I've set, which is not default for the monitor.
<Odd-rationale> Unbe: try adding a mode subsection...
<Odd-rationale> Unbe: see my "screen" section from my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1208549
<Odd-rationale> also...
<Odd-rationale> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Unbe> Hmm.  So the low graphics warning is Ubuntu's response to X not finding a working graphics mode, based on autodetection?
<Odd-rationale> Unbe: i'm not sure... it might be due to xorg trying to auto detect your settings but finding no monitor attached...
<gmstalk> msg vidd
<gmstalk> I had to remove xfce entirely, then install xubuntu-desktop, deleter the .cache stuff and it works great
<Unbe> Odd-rationale: thanks.  I'll try setting things manually.  I hate dealing with xorg.conf.  :/  It's like kicking yourself in the teeth.
<gmstalk> I have an application menu in xfce now.
<gmstalk> thanks vidd
<vidd> gmstalk, it is poor edicate to private message someone without asking permission first
<gmstalk> ah, sorry about that
<Odd-rationale> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<gmstalk> oh! OK
<Myrtti> there are exceptions, but as a rule of thumb it's good to ask first
<gmstalk> sorry everyone...join #penalty_box
<vidd> hehe...no problem....
<Myrtti> :-D
<vidd> you said b4 that you havent been on IRC for several years
<gmstalk> I used to do technical support on IRC back in 1996 for an ISP
<gmstalk> but I forgot most of what I knew. Anyways, this was very helpful. More so than my google searches. So thanks.
<roofy2k> can anyone tell me if there's an up to date HCL for xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> roofy2k: HCL? what does that stand for?
<roofy2k> harware compatibility list, i'm tired of having NVIDIA issues, i was hoping to see a list of test hardware
<Myrtti> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Myrtti> but I guess those you've read already
<roofy2k> sweet
<stweston> hello, everyone
<stweston> is anyone there?
<stweston> hello? is anyone there?
#xubuntu 2008-09-23
<tonibuntu> i have installed ubuntu 6.06 on my friends machine that crashed it's windows.  i tryed and tried to install hardy, but it would never get past the login screen, where it would go all black and not progress.  so i'm kind of nervous now about upgrading through the update manager, cause i don't know if the newer version has some incompatibility with his dell dimension 2400.  any thoughts?  oh,...
<tonibuntu> ...and question; i don't see 'software sources' in his menu, just 'software properties' which doesn't seem to be the same thing.
<RandomDestructn> I can't help you with this.  but if your issue is with ubuntu and not xubuntu, I'd try the ubuntu help channel.  Its much busier
<tonibuntu> RandomDestructn: ya, too busy sometimes hard to keep up with a conversation ...
<RandomDestructn> yeah i know what you mean
<RandomDestructn> ive often wished there was a downgrade option
<RandomDestructn> so you could just test this stuff
<stweston> hello, everyone
<stweston> ... can anyone read this?
<charlie-tca> stweston: yes
<stweston> ok...
<charlie-tca> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<stweston> I have a problem installing xubuntu...
<stweston> so... IS anyone willing to help?
<charlie-tca> What is the problem, stweston
<stweston> I need help on finding my cd-rom driver.
<stweston> can anyone help me find my cd-rom driver?
<cody-somerville> one sec
<cody-somerville> stweston, Okay
<cody-somerville> You already have it
<stweston> where? how?
<_i_love> how do i make a folder link to another folder
<cody-somerville> _i_love, symlinks
<_i_love> thx
<stweston> so why is it that I already have the driver?
<stweston> er... how do you know?
<cody-somerville> stweston, Most linux distributions ship the cdrom driver, naturally, by default
<stweston> I see.
<stweston> well, I need to find my cdrom driver.
<_i_love> cody-somerville, i cant find a man page for that
<charlie-tca> cody-somerville: This one fails during install as not finding the cdrom driver
<_i_love> how do i use symlinks
<charlie-tca> I was working with stweston and don't know how to tell it which driver to use.
<cody-somerville> What kind of cdrom drive do you have?
<stweston> I believe it's csa
<cody-somerville> Whats the make and model?
<stweston> I don't know that. should I go ask my dad?
<stweston> if I do, I'd have to warn you, he may not know either. may have just bought it because he needed it.
<stweston> oh!
<stweston> the model is CDR-1300A
<stweston> sorry. duh.
<stweston> stupidity on my part for not looking correctly.
<cody-somerville> stweston, do you have more than one cdrom drive?
<stweston> no. only one.
<stweston> should we enter your chat or whatever it's called?
<cody-somerville> enter what?
<stweston> your IRC thing.
<stweston> just by clicking on your name... I don't know. it's kinda hard to explain when there are so many platforms for IRC.
<stweston> your channel... I don't know.
<stweston> well, I don't know how to send private messaged things...
<stweston> @cody-somerville, test, test...
<stweston> nope.
<cody-somerville> no
<cody-somerville> We talk in this channel so other people can benefit
<stweston> how does that work? the little private-type thing.
<stweston> aah
<stweston> I get it.
<cody-somerville> :]
<stweston> so, my question, then, is: where do I find the CSA CDR-1300A Driver for linux?
<cody-somerville> There is none
<stweston> ...
<cody-somerville> Linux has a generic cdrom driver
<stweston> oh.
<cody-somerville> Your issue isn't a driver
<stweston> I see.
<stweston> it's not?
<cody-somerville> No.
<stweston> oh, right...
<stweston> the disk failed to mount.
<stweston> I'm trying to install ubuntu server, later w/ a xubuntu gui
<cody-somerville> You'll want to join #ubuntu-installer (and probably during European working hours) and ask there.
<stweston> I see.
<stweston> why's that?
<stweston> ok. I"m there. thanks, anyway, cody-somerville
<ron_o> egads, my internet connection is just so incredibly slow.
<ron_o> it took me 26 seconds to pink Google 3 times.
<ron_o> I don't know what happened.
<ron_o> I did mess around with some services, but I reinstated all of them.. I think that's the only thing I could have messed with.
<charlie-tca> Did you reboot after reinstating those services? You could restart networking, maybe.
<ron_o> I rebooted just now.
<ron_o> I tried to restart my modem too.
<ron_o> and restart networking manually.
<ron_o> I just don't get it.
<ron_o> all of a sudden it died.
<ron_o> if I turned my modem off for a night would I get a new IP address tomorrow?
<ron_o> not died, but really crawled which is worse in many ways.
<charlie-tca> You may, it depends on how often the ISP renews them. Mine stays the same for months, sometimes
<ron_o> maybe that could be it.
<ron_o> I mean, maybe .. probably not.
<ron_o> over a minute and this is only half loaded: http://www.time.com/time/nation/article/0,8599,1843168,00.html?iid=digg_share
<ron_o> plenty of space on me hard drive.. hmmm
<ron_o> ahh, I'll put in me live CD and see if it's me connection or not. ;->
<ron_o> wow, I love linux. :)
<ron_o> brb
 * flyback starts to microsleep while ircing due to lack of sleep the night before
<ron_o> I'm convinced it's my connection that's the problem.
<ron_o> there are still some issues I am having with my internet connections via my web browsers even while using puppy linux.
<ron_o> I'll wait it out and see if it's still occuring tomorrow.
<tonibuntu> guys i have downloaded the tar.gz of flash, to the archive manager, but i don't know how to complete the install, can someone help plz
 * flyback goodnight
<tonibuntu> do i have to specify a location in the gui?
<tonibuntu> to extract to, i mean
<tonibuntu> or should i have saved the flash file to the desktop first?
<charlie-tca> Why not use the package in the repository? maybe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<tonibuntu> thanks, lemme check it out
<charlie-tca> np :)
<Ultraputz> ahoy
<stweston> hello
<stweston> that was fast, wasn't it?
<Ultraputz> i was unprepared :-)
<stweston> I see.
<Ultraputz> strange issue, using luks/cryptsetup -- when i boot, sometimes it goes straight to the password prompt as expected, other times, it hangs. rebooting, going to grub and choosing the oldest revision kernal, it comes up directly.
<stweston> I don't really know how to help... sorry. I'm not an expert, just hanging around, I guess.
<stweston> sorry
<Ultraputz> quite alright
<stweston> but... are you more experienced than me?
<Ultraputz> you're not getting paid to be here, so you have no specific responsibilities :-)
<stweston> because I'm having a problem of my own.
<stweston> I know.
<Ultraputz> i can try.
<stweston> all right... this may be a bit out-of-context, so please forgive me. Nobody at ubuntu-installer can help, because they're not responding.
<stweston> So, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server, see?...
<stweston> and I'm having trouble mounting my CD-R drive.
<Ultraputz> what do you mean mounting it?
<Ultraputz> are you trying to install over anothe rinstallation?
<stweston> well, the installer can't mount the drive.
<Ultraputz> what kind of machine is it ?
<stweston> it can't find it. all the hardware is connected and everything...
<stweston> my dad built it, so I can't say a brand, specifically.
<Ultraputz> that's actualyl helpful :-)
<stweston> it is?
<Ultraputz> do you know how the CD ROM is connected?
<stweston> oh, yeah. duh...
<stweston> it is.
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> oh! it's an IDE drive.
<Ultraputz> yes, if he built it, then it's not likely to be a dell, hp or anythin g else especially retarded.
<Ultraputz> ok, that's even better.
<stweston> oh?
<Ultraputz> it increases the possilibity that it's a generic, well supported component.
<stweston> I see.
<Ultraputz> if you have something like a weird laptop with a proprietary cd or floppy drive, there's a chance that it isn't supported, or it's difficult to get running.
<Ultraputz> i assume you can boot off of the cd rom?
<Ultraputz> like with a windows install cd?
<stweston> well, it's the server version. yes, I think...
<stweston> it's working right now.
<Ultraputz> ok
<Ultraputz> are you under windows or ubu ?
<Ultraputz> macos x
<Ultraputz> colloquy rocks. :-)
<Ultraputz> i'm trying to establish where w'ere at with the hardware so:
<stweston> I'm actually under OS X right now, but this is my other computer. and yes, I'm even using colloquy! waht a cooincidince!
<Ultraputz> the machine boots, adn can boot from a cdrom, and the cdrom is available normally under windows?
<stweston> yes.
<stweston> windows 98
<Ultraputz> better yet. older hardware.
<stweston> to be precise, SE
<stweston> why is that better?
<Ultraputz> but you cannot boot off of the ubuntu install?
<Ultraputz> the older and more generic the hardware, the better chance t's supported.
<Ultraputz> things in the linux world get done because someone that can do them, does.
<stweston> well, it boots, it gets to the installer, and then, when trying to mount the CD drive...
<stweston> I see.
<stweston> it just stops... kind of.
<stweston> I'm at the error page right now, and here's the error:...
<stweston> "no common CD-ROM drive was detected"...
<Ultraputz> eek.
<Ultraputz> do you know if the cd rom and an hdd share an ide cable in the machine?
<stweston> ... "load CD-ROM drivers from a floppy?" <yes> or <no>
<Ultraputz> if possible, something you might do in the mean time to speed things along is download a "livecd" and burn it, and see if you can boot and run from it on the machine
<stweston> yes. they do. I also know, that the HDD is on the Master, and the CDR is on the slave...
<stweston> I'm installing Ubuntu Server, if you remember.
<Ultraputz> i understand
<stweston> I'll install the xubuntu GUI later.
<stweston> then again... my download only has about 10 minutes left...
<Ultraputz> a livecd boots and runs and lives on the cd, doesn't touch the internal hdd unless you ask it to.
<stweston> I know. but Server doesn't have a LiveCD. only the Alternate install.
<Ultraputz> one thing you could try is rebooting the machine, going into the bios, and see if you can get at the cd rom (ide) controller setup
<stweston> I've tried, I think.
<Ultraputz> try toggling between auto and enhanced mode. eg, if it's auto, switch it to enhanced, reboot, and see if that works
<stweston> how would I do that? I have award.
<Ultraputz> i don't know. it depends on the machine
<stweston> from 2000. it's 1013, to be exact.
<stweston> hm...
<Ultraputz> probably f8 right as the thing boots
<stweston> no. it's del.
<Ultraputz> it should tell you in the corner of the screen , "press x to enter setup/bios" somethign ike that
<Ultraputz> del it is
<stweston> shall I restart? ctrl+alt+del?
<Ultraputz> do note that you want to only adjust the cd rom setting, don't futz with the hdd settings
<Ultraputz> save the settings first
<Ultraputz> it should have a 'save and exit' option
<Ultraputz> and that will reboot the machine
<stweston> I know.
<stweston> ok.
<stweston> I've done that before.
<stweston> many times - countless times, even!
<stweston> I'll go restart.
<Ultraputz> i don't know what you know, so i have to assume you're an idiot :-) don't be offended :-)
<stweston> oh. ok
<stweston> thanks for clarifying.
<stweston> :)
<Ultraputz> have you ever worked tech support?
<stweston> no.
<stweston> I'm just kind of a volunteer, at best.
<stweston> I ask questions and get them answered.
<stweston> ok... I"m in BIOS.
<Ultraputz> if you do, you'll understand that you start by assuming the person on the other end has just dropped off of the moon and never seen a computer before, and go from there :-)
<stweston> which option do I want?
<stweston> ok... I see.
<Ultraputz> which options are available?
<stweston> lots. lol
<Ultraputz> i can't see your screen, and there are many different bisoes and bios interfaces
<Ultraputz> unless you can point a webcam at the screen that can see it, you'll need to tell me what you're seeing
<stweston> I have a webcam, though!
<Ultraputz> i was being faecetious. start typing. :-)
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> ok. fine.
<stweston> :)
<stweston> anyway... I see that there's the HDD Sequence SCSI/IDE first; doubt that's it.
<stweston> it has 2 options: IDE and SCSI
<Ultraputz> IDE
<stweston> it's on IDE right now, probably shouldn't tamper with it.
<Ultraputz> does that have any extra options that comes up when you select it?
<stweston> HDD SMART capability? and no.
<Ultraputz> you said award 1101 ?
<stweston> there's enabled and disabled.
<stweston> no. it's Award 1013
<stweston> and by the way: do you know how to open Torrent downloads, or do they just save the file when done downloading? I'm trying to get a Xubuntu install CD ready.
<Ultraputz> no, you need a torrent client to downloa da torrent
<stweston> I have that.
<Ultraputz> btw, if you're working with older hardware, you may find it wise to grab the Alternate versions
<Ultraputz> once the torrent is loaded and and started, it should go pretty fast
<stweston> I have a plethora of RAM and Hard-drive space.
<Ultraputz> what client are you using?:
<stweston> It is loaded.
<Ultraputz> if you;re using a mac, i'd recommend transmission.app
<stweston> it's almost downloaded, even.
<stweston> oh... I have vuze.
<stweston> sorry. it's almost done downloading the actual ISO file.
<stweston> I think.
<Ultraputz> in the preferences is an option to set the download folder, you could look there to see what it's pointing at
<Ultraputz> when the torrent finishing downloading, it will check to make sure the file is correct, then it should appear as 'seeding' or 'complete'
<stweston> all right.
<stweston> and about half a minute now!
<stweston> anyway... back to Linux.
<Ultraputz> any reason you plan do both ubuntu server and xfce (xubuntu gui) ?
<stweston> well, I don't know the command line that well, so I need a GUI. since this is an oldish machine, I need something that it can support.
<stweston> that's pretty much why.
<Ultraputz> hrm. the gui is not going to make the server features any easier to use for the most part...
<Ultraputz> and running an x server does introduce some security issues for a server.
<stweston> uh...
<Ultraputz> and finally, it's not hard, just tedious, to learn how to do it from the command line
<stweston> sorry. what are you saying?
<Ultraputz> you certainly type fast enough
<stweston> lol. I know.
<Ultraputz> ok
<Ultraputz> xfce is a window manager and desktop suite
<stweston> yes.
<Ultraputz> it runs under "x windows"
<stweston> I see.
<Ultraputz> x windows is a protocol, like telnet and http are protocols
<stweston> like some in OS X?
<Ultraputz> x servers are network application
<Ultraputz> no
<stweston> oh.
<Ultraputz> x was designed so that programs running on one computer would be accessible, graphically, from a remote system
<stweston> aah
<Ultraputz> so the windows menus mouse and keybaord are machine a, while the program is running on machine b
<stweston> all right.
<stweston> I think I got it.
<Ultraputz> but the x server itself doesn't do anything for you
<Ultraputz> that's what XFCE is
<stweston> one second while I go get a CD to burn this ISO file.
<Ultraputz> (or metacity, or whatever window manager you'd like)
<stweston> uh...
<stweston> wait. so, does this mean that the gui won't do anything to the server settings at all? I can't edit anything with the GUI?
<Ultraputz> you can edit files and things with the graphical interface
<stweston> oh, good.
<Ultraputz> using graphical text editors and so on
<stweston> all right.
<Ultraputz> and there are a few graphical config tools
<stweston> so, then Apache, PHP, etc work fine?
<Ultraputz> ... what is this server going to be used for /
<stweston> web.
<Ultraputz> i have apache2, python and mysql running on a desktop ubuntu install
<stweston> oh?
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> 1 second while I go get a CD to burn.
<stweston> and literally BURN!!! (no, not really)
<Ultraputz> basically, a webserver is a security problem.
<Ultraputz> take your time, i'll keep writing
<Ultraputz> generally, when you want to run a server for a particular purpose, esp. if you're concerned about security, you run only what you absolutely must have to do so
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> I see.
<Ultraputz> ;if you're just fooling around, it's no big deal, really
<stweston> aah
<stweston> well, what if I actually need a GUI?
<Ultraputz> but if you're thinking of anything that is going to get any real traffic or attention, you'll want to consider what i said above
<Ultraputz> what do you need a GUI for?
<Ultraputz> what do you imagine you'll be doing that makes a gui imperative?
<stweston> to navigate around and understand what I'm doing.
<stweston> I'm very graphical-orientied.
<Ultraputz> it's seriously not hard to use the command line to do that.
<stweston> oh?
<Ultraputz> no
<stweston> well, then I'll need to learn as I go or something like that...
<Ultraputz> and, you have multiple consoles...
<stweston> really?
<Ultraputz> so you can switch between different text screens, like non-overlapping windows
<Ultraputz> you can use the mouse to select and copy text, as well.
<stweston> like, alt+f1, f2, etc?
<Ultraputz> yes
<Ultraputz> that's the console switch
<stweston> oh!
<stweston> I didn't know I could use the mouse...
<stweston> (I'm a real newbie)
<Ultraputz> no one is born knowing linux :-)
<stweston> ture.
<stweston> true*
<Ultraputz> once you get your screen up, the only things you need to know in the very beginning are how to change directories to move around through the file system
<stweston> well, I'm going to burn this CD, simply for the future, if need be.
<Ultraputz> ls lists the files in the current directory
<stweston> all right.
<Ultraputz> cd <directory> changes into a new directory below
<Ultraputz> cd .. changes to the directory above
<stweston> like in DOS
<Ultraputz> exactly like dos
<stweston> wow
<Ultraputz> except the directory slashes go forward
<stweston> right.
<Ultraputz> instead of C:\mssucks\msreallysucks
<Ultraputz> it's /home/happyuser/
<stweston> I knew that much. the \ was just a gimmick... I get that! LOL
<Ultraputz> the most important things to know after that are:
<Ultraputz> man
<Ultraputz> man is "manual"
<stweston> manual?
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> lol
<Ultraputz> so if you type "man ls" it will tell you everything about the "ls" command
<stweston> wow
<Ultraputz> you will learn therein that "ls -al" will show you all the files in the directory, including hidden ones
<stweston> anyway...
<stweston> could you please help me with this server isntall?
<Ultraputz> you need to be able to boot the image cd from the cd rom
<Ultraputz> if you can't get that far, there's not much i can do to help
<stweston> uh...
<stweston> I'm lost. sorry. where were we?
<Ultraputz> i thought we were in the bios last i looked
<stweston> oh, yes.
<Ultraputz> and you were burning a xubuntu cd ?
<stweston> oh, that too.
<Ultraputz> i recommended that you look into the xubuntu - alternate
<stweston> well, I don't really need that... I just need the server, methinks.
<Ultraputz> i certainly hope so!
<Ultraputz> but if we're wrong, it's not hard to go from there.
<stweston> but I'll burn the xubuntu cd anyway, just for future need.
<Ultraputz> there is some kind of install-in-place app...
<Ultraputz> it's a program that runs under windows
<stweston> hm...
<Ultraputz> and installs linux over the network
<stweston> oh? does it write over windows, too?
<Ultraputz> yeah
<stweston> sweet!
<Ultraputz> i used it on a friend's compaq, and did a perfect ubuntu desktop install
<stweston> 'cuz I don't need windows, much less want it.
<Ultraputz> however, i don't know if it works with server.
<stweston> aah. nevermind, then.
<stweston> I'll just try the regular install. I have the CD and everything.
<Ultraputz> don't give up so easy, or you'll never have a working linux server :-)
<Ultraputz> need to look...
<stweston> I know.
<stweston> so, I have the CD in and everything. which BIOS setting do I change, then?
<Ultraputz> i don't know...
<stweston> hm...
<Ultraputz> there should be an option to define how the cdrom interface is configured
<Ultraputz> if the thing is from 2000, it's modern enough to have such settings
<stweston> well, the BIOS VERSION is from 2000. the motherboard is from ;98
<Ultraputz> i have no idea what your bios screen looks like,so i don't know where to tell you tlook, other than anything that talks about more options,more choices,advanced settings, ide settings...
<Ultraputz> even so, it should have it.
<stweston> oh. ok
<stweston> all right...
<stweston> maybe it's in CMOS?
<stweston> the standard CMOS setup?
<Ultraputz> CMOS / BIOS are the same thing as far as setup goes.
<Ultraputz> http://wubi-installer.org/ is the installer that works without a CD
<stweston> all right...
<stweston> well, I only have a 4.3gb HDD
<stweston> I can't use WUBI without having a bigger HDD.
<stweston> I'm sorry if this is frusturating.
<stweston> what about the IDE HDD Auto Detection?
<Ultraputz> that's what we're interested in...
<stweston> in the main menu?
<Ultraputz> you have everything set up to autodetect?
<stweston> I don't know... I'll go there and check.
<stweston> it's blinking "Primary Master"
<stweston> and that's the HDD>
<Ultraputz> that should be correct
<stweston> the Primary Slave is the CDR
<Ultraputz> that should also be correct
<Ultraputz> does it have extended settings?
<stweston> ok. then nevermind.
<Ultraputz> if you select Primary Slave... does it show other options?
<stweston> oh... this isn't a menu. sorry.
<stweston> it's a config setup thing.
<Ultraputz> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UNetbootin#Hard_Drive_Install_Mode
<stweston> at the bottom it says "Note: some OSes like UNIX must use "normal" for installation.
<stweston> finally something I can use!
<stweston> (I love wikipedia...)
<Ultraputz> if you use the arrow keys...
<Ultraputz> can you cycle settings for normal/enhanced/auto on primary slave?
<stweston> yes. I think.
<stweston> well, there's "normal"... let me check.
<Ultraputz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427540
<Ultraputz> there's also this
<stweston> no... there's "LBA", "Normal" and "large"
<Ultraputz> oh mai
<Ultraputz> definitely look at that last url
<stweston> all right.
<Ultraputz> this may get you around the issue entirely.
<stweston> well... this is.. interesting.
<Ultraputz> if it's a server, it probably won't need the cd-rom
<stweston> but I don't really understand it, at a glance.
<Ultraputz> so if you can just dodge the bullet
<Ultraputz> you'll need to actually read it
<stweston> aah!
<stweston> oh... lol. right.
<stweston> so, it works on Windows 98, then.
<stweston> which is my windows OS
<Ultraputz> 95 through vista it sez
<Ultraputz> so, yes
<stweston> all right
<stweston> good.
<stweston> hm...
<Ultraputz> what i would recommend...
<Ultraputz> is that you install regular xubuntu...
<Ultraputz> get to know the system
<Ultraputz> try setting up apache, etc.
<stweston> the broadband connection... does that work with Wireless B Wi-Fi?
<Ultraputz> and once you get the hang of it, you can reinstall server from scratch and know precisely how to do it
<stweston> because that might be slow for me...
<Ultraputz> good question
<stweston> aah. I see.
<Ultraputz> whether or not it works with wifi is a good question
<stweston> oh.
<Ultraputz> i would assume it does, but i'd read carefully to see that it does.
<stweston> all right.
<Ultraputz> if you don't have a network cable handy for the thing...
<Ultraputz> and the mac is on via wifi
<Ultraputz> you could set up connection sharing on the mac, and then use a crossover cable to connect the mac to the ethernet jack on the to-be ubuntu box
<stweston> oh, yeah!
<stweston> good idea
<stweston> I'll go see if I can borrow a couple (or just one) ethernet cable.
<Ultraputz> i was, until around february, a macuser myself.
<stweston> sweet.
<stweston> what changed?
<stweston> oh... linux. duh
<Ultraputz> then i switched to ubuntu and xubuntu, and i don't miss the mac for anything except Vectorworks and mathematica
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> well, I like the concept of Ubuntu and all, but I really need my mac. I just bought it this summer...
<stweston> but I'll still play around with it.
<Ultraputz> i'm not saying dump your mac
<Ultraputz> i'm saying learn ubuntu :-)
<stweston> and make a bunch of failed attempts at servers... LOL
<stweston> ok. sounds good.
<Ultraputz> if you're patient and thorough, you'll kick ass at this in a few months
<stweston> wow - double in-context!
<Ultraputz> and it's a skill that can serve you for years.
<stweston> sweet
<Ultraputz> you can be good to go on the basics on day 1 with ubuntu server
<stweston> well, then..
<Ultraputz> but you _will_ have to do some configuring here and there.
<stweston> good point.
<Ultraputz> and even with the gui, you'll still be using the terminal, which is command line
<stweston> aah
<stweston> say... I don't suppose you have an e-mail address, do you?
<Ultraputz> i've found that people who start learning linux from trom the command line learn it better and faster, and then can do a lot more with the gui when (and if) they get around to using one
<stweston> I won't, like, steal anything or whatever... just want to contact for quick access.
<stweston> wow
<Ultraputz> how about aim/gtalk or something like that?
<stweston> hm...
<Ultraputz> do you have an ichat/aim id
<stweston> I have an AIM address. i also have Gmail.
<Ultraputz> ok
<stweston> which do you prefer?
<Ultraputz> don't post it into this channel
<stweston> oh. ok
<Ultraputz> it's publicly visible via web
<stweston> should I go into a private channel?
<stweston> good point.
<Ultraputz> which means if you post it, it could be eaten up by a crawler and add to your spam issues.
<stweston> aah
<stweston> I already kind of am...
<Ultraputz> did you see the email address i just sent?
<Ultraputz> so don't make it worse :-)
<stweston> yes.
<stweston> lol
<stweston> I don't really understand it, but that's for another place.
<Ultraputz> google explores the web by going to a site, looking at the links, following them, and repeating until death
<stweston> aah. good point.
<Ultraputz> a spambot does th same thing, except rather than indexing the pages for search, it looks for email addresses, aim/instant messenger handles, myspace usernames, etc.
<stweston> lol.
<Ultraputz> most irc channels do not log to the web, but this one is for xubuntu support, and so it's a good idea to log it so that people searching the web might find solutions to problems worked out here in the channel
<stweston> aah. I see.
<stweston> wow. look at the time! it's already 11 PM!
<stweston> I'll see you on IM'ing.
<stweston> hello. is anyone there?
<stweston> I'm trying to install a xubuntu system, but it always gives me an "intramfs" prompt.
<stweston> I'm at the CD boot screen right now.
<stweston> can anyone help?
<stweston> hello?
<stweston> anyone?
<flyback> what do you mean
<stweston> well, I'm at the load screen, after I start the CD and it boots and everything, when I select how I want to proceed... such as "try xubuntu", "install", etc.
<paul928> and then?
<stweston> and then, well...
<stweston> I select "try xubuntu"...
<stweston> and it loads the kernel... I'll do that right now, by the way.
<paul928> and?
<stweston> well, now it's loading...
<stweston> assuming ACPI-capable machine...
<stweston> usplash theme loader.
<stweston> I can hear the CD drive working, along with the floppy
<stweston> (floppy has nothing in it, btw)
<stweston> and now...
<paul928> floppy?
<stweston> it only says "busybox .... built-in shell... enter "help" for a list of built-in commands..."
<stweston> the floppy drive.
<paul928> what version of xubuntu is this?
<stweston> the line starts with (initramfs)
<stweston> 8.04
<stweston> latest.
<paul928> did you check the cd for errors?
<stweston> well, the thing is... the same thing happens after loading the kernel.. it won't check for errors.
<stweston> no matter which option, it doesn't wokr.
<stweston> work*
<stweston> I've even tried some stuff from the help forums for pressing F6, but nothing there works either.
<paul928> that's one of the options that shows when you have "install xubuntu" or try xubuntu
<stweston> yes. I know.
<stweston> I tried that, and it didn't wokr.
<stweston> (you know what I mean...)
<paul928> and you tried to check disk integrity?
<stweston> disk integrity?
<stweston> oh. the md5sum?
<paul928> the "check cdrom for errors" option
<stweston> yes. I checked, but it got the initramfs prompt
<stweston> even there.
<stweston> I mean, while it was checking, it got the prompt
<paul928> I would try a different cd or maybe download it again and burn another
<paul928> sounds like a faulty cdromto me
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> well, I tried this twice, on two different CDs, but neither worked. both the same way.
<paul928> and burn it at the slowest speed available
<stweston> and I've even tried Ubuntu Server, but that didn't work. I burned at 10x speed (slowest)
<stweston> Ubuntu server had a different problem, though
<paul928> what problem did it show?
<stweston> it wouldn't mount the CDR drive.
<stweston> it's an IDE, by the way.
<paul928> it wouldn't mount the cd to boot from it?
<stweston> no. it booted from it, I even got to selecting the keyboard..
<stweston> but it couldn't find the CDR drive after that.
<stweston> it always does the same thing.
<paul928> what are the specs of the hardware that you are trying to install on?
<stweston> I'm running an old PC made by my dad.
<paul928> how much RAM?
<stweston> enough to power a motorcycle... (bad metaphor)
<stweston> it's got 450 meg.
<paul928> 450 MB? that's a unusual amount
<stweston> and a 4.3Gig HDD, for reference.
<stweston> well, it's in various amounts of sticks.
<stweston> a 256, for sure, and a few more.
<paul928> the HDD is all available?
<stweston> I think a 128 and a couple others.
<paul928> and did you try a memtest?
<stweston> yes. I can boot from Windows 98 just fine and it detects the CDR.
<stweston> I didn't try a memtest... I should, I suppose.
<paul928> I would just to rule out that problem
<stweston> oh... why?
<stweston> it's testing
<paul928> memory errors can cause all kinds of strange things
<stweston> oh?
<flyback> yeah let memtest run overnight
<flyback> or till it errors
<paul928> if you're running memtest now, how much memory does it show present?
<stweston> it shows 440M
<paul928> that should be more than enough RAM if it is working correctly
<stweston> oh. ok...
<stweston> well, then what do you propose is the problem?
<paul928> since it failed on 2 different installs, I would think that rules out a faulty cdrom
<stweston> hm...
<paul928> unless you're just very unlucky
<stweston> what do you mean by "rules out"?
<paul928> I'd wait and see what memtest shows
<stweston> ok
<stweston> how long does it usually take?
<paul928> normally you'd have to be very unlucky to have to cdrom's fail if you burnt them both atr low rates
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> I guess I'll have to ask my dad about if he has any other CDROM drives.
<paul928> memtest speed depends on the amount of installed RAM, the speed of the RAM and the speed of the processor
<flyback> what cpu is this
<paul928> It can take several minutes to several hours
 * flyback has another reason that might rule out the whole box as not usuable
<stweston> Okay. I think it's maybe PII or PIII... Ok, because that was my initial thought: that the CDR was bad, and he said no.
<paul928> flyback: what?
<stweston> the processor is maybe PII or PIII
<flyback> bad caps
<flyback> any idea what board is in it
<stweston> I just updated the BIOS yesterday...
<stweston> it's an ASUS motherboard with Award BIOS in it. year 2000
<stweston> upgraded from '98
<paul928> so probably a pll?
<stweston> yes.
<stweston> ok, what does that mean?
<flyback> check all the capacitors
<paul928> don't know about the current versions, but I had Ubuntu 4.04 running on a pll several years ago and with less RAM
<flyback> if any of them have crusty shit coming out of the top or bottom
<flyback> or the tops aren't flat
<flyback> it's over
<stweston> uh...
<stweston> capacitors?
<flyback> YOU STUPID CANUCK
 * flyback goes to find a guide
<stweston> what?
<flyback> http://www.badcaps.net/ident/
<flyback> http://cquirke.mvps.org/badcaps.htm
<stweston> so, what does this all mean?
<paul928> I doubt if it would be a bad capacitor problem if it will bootinto win98
<flyback> actually it might
<stweston> why?
<flyback> win9x allowed a lot of bit erroring before it would crash
<stweston> why might it be?
<flyback> actyally you couldn't tell from normal win9x operation
<stweston> hm...
<flyback> http://bushytails.net/~randyg/badcaps-tayeh-3.jpg
<stweston> where could I find these caps?
<paul928> the capacitors that he's talking about are located on the motherboard
<stweston> ok. I'll check.
<stweston> nothing like that gunky stuff on it.
<flyback> tops flat?
<flyback> what brand are the cas
<stweston> yes.
<stweston> I believe.
<stweston> ...
<stweston> cas?
<stweston> oh. caps.
<stweston> I think I'm seeing asus, but I may need better light.
<flyback> asus doesn't make caps
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> it's aztech.
<stweston> I think
<flyback> it says on the cap
<stweston> oh....
<stweston> elna? sound right? and the caps ARE flat.
<flyback> leon?
<stweston> could be
 * flyback pukes
<stweston> ...?
<flyback> *CANUCKED*
<stweston> what does "Canuck" mean?
<stweston> I'm sorry if I come across as an idiot to you.
<flyback> you aren't an idiot :)
<paul928> stweston: no you have a very valid problem
<stweston> oh. good
<flyback> http://www.badcaps.net/forum/showthread.php?t=388
<stweston> then, what's my problem
<stweston> ?
<paul928> how is memtest doing?
<stweston> it's holding up well..
<paul928> no errors reported so far?
<flyback> OH ELNA
<flyback> elna is a good brand
<stweston> pass 22%, test at 55%...
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> ok.
<stweston> no errors
<stweston> caps-happy much, flyback?
<flyback> yeah
<stweston> ok. LOL
<flyback> those are an ok brand if they are elna
<stweston> all right. that's what I saw from close up
<stweston> why does the brand matter?
<flyback> because a bunch of cock suckers started buying the fluid from a bunch of cock sucking chinks who stole it then stole it from each other and got it wrong
<flyback> the fluid destabilizes when charged and builds up gas
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> wait - I thought there were no real fluids in a computer.
<flyback> that's why a lot of the newer baords have gone to solid polymer caps
<stweston> oh...
<flyback> cause a lot of mb makers were destroyed over this
<stweston> I see.
<stweston> so, this is a real problem, not just a hoax?
<stweston> if it were bad?
<flyback> yes
<stweston> oh.
<flyback> I dealt with this many times online with people and at work
<stweston> but it's not for me? yet?
<stweston> oh...
<flyback> plus there are 2 capacitor plagues after this :/
<stweston> that really stinks
<stweston> ?
<flyback> 2nd one was nichicon one of the best cap makers in the world
<stweston> plagues?
<flyback> had a bad run of HM AND HN series
<flyback> got a lot of intel made mb's
<flyback> got dell, apple, hp
<stweston> wow
<flyback> 3rd plague is apprentely bad aluminum that isn't pure enough
<flyback> the shit leeches out into the fluid and causes the same issues that the bad fluid did
<stweston> wow
<stweston> but nowadays they're ok?
<flyback> no
<stweston> what?
<flyback> there are a few crooked cap makers that changed their names to get around thisa
<stweston> oh...
<flyback> my next board will be all solid caps
<stweston> why?
<flyback> I gotta get back to work bro
<stweston> oh. ok
<flyback> feel free to hang out in #hardwarre
<stweston> sorry
<flyback> feel free to hang out in #hardware
<stweston> ok.
<stweston> why?
<flyback> it's not a problem I just want to finish this remote work before I sleep
<flyback> it's 2am
<stweston> ok.
<stweston> yeah.... 1AM here.
<stweston> I'd better get to bed, too... but i want to wait for this memetest.
<stweston> wait - it takes how long?
<flyback> you should let it run overnight
<flyback> or till it errors
<flyback> if it errors right off you can stop
<paul928> what percentage are you at now?
<stweston> I'm at 30% pass, test 89%
<flyback> ?
<stweston> test #4
<paul928> so it's about 1/3 of the way through
<stweston> or is that 38 pass?
<stweston> I don't know.
<stweston> I think it's 30
<stweston> wow...
<stweston> this is gonna be a loooong night.
<paul928> 30% of the total tests
<stweston> wow
<stweston> oh. 31% now.
<stweston> 32, I mean.
<stweston> I'm really tired...
<paul928> I would guess that 1-2 hours more will finish it
<stweston> wow.
<stweston> well, I'd better get to bed, then.
<stweston> it's way past midnight, and I have school in the morning.
<paul928> but if you let it run overnight it will just rerun the tests and give you more accurate results
<flyback> na i'd go 8/overnight
<flyback> soft errors don't always happen
<flyback> else the bios gay test would catch them even
<stweston> ...
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> profanity much, flyback?
<stweston> oh, nevermind...
<stweston> I'm going to bed whether you guys like it or not.
<stweston> LOL
<paul928> stweston: just let memtest run overnight and check it in the am
<stweston> ok. sounds good.
<paul928> and have a good ni9ght
<stweston> yeah!
<stweston> thanks a lot! I learned that my caps aren't that bad, but they could be in the futrure... right?
<flyback> na
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> ok
<flyback> good brands will usually last the life of the board
<flyback> but yeah they can
<flyback> espiclaly if it's hot all thetime
<stweston> ok.
<stweston> so, then probably not make it a server. right?
<flyback> na not necessarily
<stweston> oh.
<flyback> anyways gtg
<stweston> all right...
<stweston> yup. me too.
<paul928> if you can get it running, a server should not be a problem
<stweston> oh. ok
<stweston> thanks, guys!
<stweston> I never did get my first question answered, though.
<paul928> what?
<stweston> I was wondering about initramfs?
<stweston> for xubuntu?
<paul928> I believe that is initial ram file system
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> all right.
<stweston> I thought it was something like that...
<stweston> init - initial. ram - RAM....
<stweston> got it.
<stweston> so, this memtest was a good idea, then.
<paul928> it will at least eliminate that as a problem if it checks out ok
<stweston> ok
<stweston> sounds good
<stweston> I really have to go.
<stweston> see ya!
<paul928> gnight
<R1cochet> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<startup> I noticed my xubuntu pulls up everything I had open when I last shutdown upon startup, I could not find the setting to stop this feature. Could anyone point me in the right direction?
<danopia> startup, i only konw it's called sessions
<knome> startup, when you log out or shut down, check out the box "save session for future logins"
<knome> startup, i think it loads the session which was last saved, so you might want to eg. log out with nothing running and then check out the box
<itzbipin> hello.
<knome> hello itzbipin
<itzbipin> we are trying to install ubuntu 7.10 in compaq presario v 3000
<itzbipin> but unable to install..the first boot screen is coming
<itzbipin> and then after a few minutes it got hung up.
<itzbipin> anybody there to help me
<knome> i'm sorry, i can't help
<itzbipin> ??
<knome> but if you can stay around for a while, i'm sure there's somebody
<itzbipin> ok..
<sh4lindev> itzbipin: i assume its the standard desktop cd ... in what part of the boot process does it hang? in the splash screen?
<itzbipin> [119.968000] bcm43xx:Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_micorcode5.fw"not available ot load failed
<itzbipin> thus is the last message coming on the screen..
<itzbipin> and then it got hung up
<sh4lindev> itzbipin: well, i'm not sure if this is the problem, could you paste all the messages to the http://paste.ubuntu.com and send me a link?
<itzbipin> some time it gets hang in the splash screen
<itzbipin> ok
<itzbipin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/49663/
<itzbipin> we  tried again to install now it got hung on the splash screen itself..
<itzbipin> is the problem with the Hardisk type..
<itzbipin> like SATA..
<sh4lindev> itzbipin:but you pasted only the last line ...
<sh4lindev> itzbipin: in general, random failures might be caused by faulty RAM
<itzbipin> yes..i have typed it.because its not possible to copy form a booting system..
<itzbipin> when we are trying to install a fresh copy os
<itzbipin> the system already have windows in it
<sh4lindev> itzbipin: ok, i see ... the CD is and .iso downloaded from internet?
<itzbipin> no its the orginal one got by request
<itzbipin> we tried with two cds..
<itzbipin> but the result is same..
<sh4lindev> itzbipin: ok ... try modifying the kernel command line
<sh4lindev> you can do that by pressing F6 in the boot menu
<itzbipin> ok..let me try now
<sh4lindev> try adding paramters noapic nolapic and acpi=no
<sh4lindev> sry, acpi=off
<itzbipin> yes
<itzbipin> ok
<sh4lindev> (also, when you press F1 in the boot menu, there is a guide that shoud give you other options to add to the command line
<itzbipin> ok
<itzbipin> will do
<itzbipin> tying appi=off
<itzbipin> trying acpi=off
<sh4lindev> ok
<itzbipin> now splash screen over and a black screen cane and then got hung up...
<itzbipin> lets try the other options
<sh4lindev> just btw. how old is the PC (don't have time to google it up)
<itzbipin> after googling only i came here..
<itzbipin> pc is 1 year old
<sh4lindev> hm, then you should not need any of the no*
<sh4lindev> why do you try 7.10 and not 8.04?
<sh4lindev> (the problem that you pasted fist is with your wireless card firmware)
<itzbipin> we have only 7.10 cd now
<itzbipin> ok
<itzbipin> yes...it got worked now
<itzbipin> thanks sh4lindev
<sh4lindev> really? ok, just what was it?
<sh4lindev> (no problem)
<itzbipin> we gave boot:acpi = off
<sh4lindev> hmm... thats strange, but if that works ... ok then :)
<itzbipin> also we switched off wireless
<itzbipin> lan also
<sh4lindev> you should know that acpi=off might bring other issues (it turns of some of the platform specific hardware, sometimes even USB ports and so on ... )
<itzbipin> oh!!
<itzbipin> any solution
<itzbipin> to resolve it
<sh4lindev> but it depends on your hardware, so just try it ...
<itzbipin> ok
<ron_o> I have long ping times. It must be coming from my modem or my ISP. I pinged google.com some 10 times and it took over 90 seconds.
<ron_o> how can I ping my modem?
<ron_o> and if I can ping my modem, then it must be my ISP right?
<knome> ron_o, depends on your modem, but most probably 192.168.x.1, where x=0 or 1
<ron_o> that's standard for modems?
<ron_o> let met try.
<stweston> Anyone know how I install ethernet ports on Win98?
<zoredache> determine what card it is, download the driver and then install....
<zoredache> any questions beyond that probably belong in #windows
<stweston> ok... but I can't download it. the thing has no internet... ok.
<stweston> thanks
<bytor4232> 0_0
<bytor4232> There is a #windows channel?
<bytor4232> Wild
<stweston> just click there.
<stweston> yes.
<bytor4232> Holy cow
<stweston> what?
<bytor4232> For some odd reason, that suprises me.
<stweston> oh. LOL
<bytor4232> A windows channel on Freenode.  What wonders my eyes have beheld.
<stweston> LOL
<ron_o> that's to send them to the other dead end. ;->
<stweston> aah
<ron_o> I have long ping times. Anyone know where I should start with this one?
<ron_o> 97 seconds to ping google.com 10 times.
<ron_o> It must be in my modem or my ISP.
<stweston> I don't know...
<stweston> sorry
<ron_o> NNTA
<stweston> ?
<ron_o> no need to apologize. :)
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> ok
<stweston> neither my xubuntu or Server CD will start!
<Odd-rationale> stweston: checked integrity?
<stweston> I've tried, but on another drive, it would only end at "Initramfs"
<stweston> this CD won't even start.
<stweston> erm.. this drive.
<stweston> the last one was CSA (Acorn, I think), and this one is Sony
<Odd-rationale> maybe it is your drive? or does it not boot on any drive?
<stweston> it boots, but only on the CSA one...
<stweston> but it always gets initramfs on the csa
<stweston> or an "unable to mount CD-R drive" during the Server install.
<stweston> this one won't even boot either.
<Odd-rationale> stweston: did you check the md5sums of the iso?
<stweston> I don't really know how...
<stweston> on a mac, I mean
<TheSheep> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stweston> besides, I tried 2 CDs, for both installs.
<stweston> and I DL'd the xubuntu one twice.
<stweston> I think Ima try a third drive later...
<stweston> thanks, anyway.
<Deanr> Can anyone help me with my Ubuntu's slow WAN issue
<Deanr> ??\
<stweston> ny suggestions on how to install xubuntu by using alternate boot options commands? I keep getting initramfs+busybox prompts
<stweston> anyone?
<stweston> Any suggestions on how to install xubuntu by using alternate boot options commands? I keep getting initramfs+busybox prompts
<stweston> no matter what.
<favro> stweston: you can try   acpi=force
<stweston> all right...
<stweston> trying now...
<stweston> it's loading
<stweston> the kernel, I mean.
<favro> so that was the one to use then?
<stweston> I don't know. I used the acpi=force, just like you said.
<stweston> it's trying to boot...
<stweston> and...
<stweston> it got the same prompt
<stweston> I restarted.
<stweston> know any others?
<favro> what sort of comp is it? - and are you using the live cd or the alternate cd?
<stweston> live CD, but it's a custom-built computer by my dad.
<stweston> IDE drives
<stweston> I also wonder... I'll find the forum post with the command...
<stweston> does "all_generic_ide floppy=off irqpoll" do anything?
<stweston> I know it's helped lots, but I've tried it, and nothing.
<favro> I can't remember the key offhand but there is one you can press to get more info shown during the boot - it should give a clue to the prob - might be F2 or similar
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> sorry for the pause.
<stweston> F2 gives languages.
<stweston> or is it alt+F2?
<stweston> modes!!!
<stweston> right?
<favro> it might be F4 - I never need it here
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> I can't load a shell.
<stweston> maybe it's 'cuz I don't have the kernel open yet...
<stweston> I've selected acpi=off, noacpi, nolacpi... does that help?
<stweston> I'm not going to try it yet.
<stweston> and maybe... edd=on?
<stweston> okay, then.... I'm'a try it
<favro> I've never seen that edd= one - and you don't put commas between them
<stweston> I didn't.
<favro> k
<stweston> they were selections in the F6 menu
<stweston> I was at the first boot screen.
<stweston> nope.
<stweston> didn't work.
<stweston> re-start!
<stweston> anyway...
<favro> you might need to try the alternate cd
<favro> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<stweston> shoot...
<stweston> I have a high-functioning comp. for this, though...
<stweston> it's got 450 meg of ram.
<stweston> and other features I can't list off-hand
<favro> 450mb should be plenty
<stweston> didn't work.
<stweston> I don't think the CD is corrupted, either.
<tanlaan> Hello everyone
<stweston> I tried with 2 downloads, 2 CDs, and an Server CD
<stweston> hi
<favro> it is always good practise to do the md5 check
<stweston> know any commands to use in alternate boot functions for installing xubuntu?
<stweston> oh... good point...
<stweston> I've heard that countless times (about the md5)
<favro> it's said for a reason...
<stweston> aah
<stweston> LOL
<favro> hehe
<stweston> well, I've already burned tons of disks with the stuff, but it doesn't work (mainly because I can't get the burn right)...
<stweston> but I'm thinking I shouldn't use too many more disks.
<stweston> I'll check the ISOs, though.
<tanlaan> I have a Compaq Presario F572us running Xubuntu 8.04 and I'm running much better than 7.10; but for some reason this laptop decides to have a few quirks. I'm guessing it is hardware issues, but the few things include no TTY screens, they show up as blank and black which ties into the other one, which is when I close my laptop's screen it will just stay black and I have to use ctrl-alt-F8 then ctrl-alt-F7 back to the GUI to make it show up
<favro> it might be the drive is on it's last legs
<stweston> what???
<favro> cd burners don't last forever
<stweston> well, this is a new MacBook...
<stweston> bought it this summer.
 * bytor4232 has a wierd problem
<favro> I'd do the md5 check on the burnt cd before trying anything else
<stweston> ok...
<stweston> how?
<bytor4232> My laptop overheats when it comes back from suspension and hibernation.
<stweston> just insert it and... what?
<favro> !md5 | stweston
<ubottu> stweston: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<stweston> ok. I see.
<favro> stweston: there is an option at the start/install prompt
<stweston> so, just do that... where? I can't enter commands.
<stweston> ok...
<stweston> you mean "check CD for defects"?
<favro> yep
<stweston> I see...
<stweston> that never works right...
<stweston> after loading the linux kernel, I always get the initramfs+busybox problems.
<favro> does it pass the check?
<stweston> er... prompts.
<stweston> no. doesn't even start.
<stweston> should I try it on my MacBook?
<stweston> instead of this machine?
<favro> I'd try burning with a diff cd drive
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> I mean, try the md5?
<favro> that cd check is important
<stweston> the check.
<stweston> yeah.
<stweston> I'd better try...
<stweston> I'll eject the CD and try it on here, okay?
<favro> sure
<stweston> shoot... I don't know how to check the CD on my mac...
<stweston> I'm trying a virtual machine, but it doesn't give a BIOS prompt... LOL
<tanlaan> bytor4232: Hey, so how exactly is it reacting when coming back from hibernation/suspension?
<stweston> how do I check the sum without the boot-up thing?
<stweston> just go into the CD directories?
<tanlaan> stweston: there are a bunch of md5 checkers available
<favro> stweston: for a virtual machine you can use the iso without burning a cd
<stweston> hm...
<DCPom> what program is generally used to play audio CDs? Totem opens but won't play
<stweston> so, I have the md5 number, but I don't know how to compare it to what I'm seeing on a web page... it's for 8.04, which I'm using...
<stweston> oh!
<stweston> wrong file... LOL
<stweston> the xubuntu one is right...
<stweston> but what about my Server ed.? I wonder...
<stweston> ok... I can't find the server one, so I'm just not going to try that...
<stweston> I still think it's a problem with the boot operations.
<stweston> sorry. boot options.
<stweston> hello?
<stweston> I need help with the boot options for installing Xubuntu
<stweston> hello?
<stweston> anyone?
<stweston> help!
<stweston> I can't get xubuntu to install!
<stweston> I keep getting initramfs prompts!
<stweston> anyone?
<stweston> oh, nevermind...
<savmuni> my ubuntu crashes when i try playing games (e.g. armagetron) or when the screensaver activates, i have to restart the computer, im using dell vostro 1510. Any ideas on what could be the problem?
<savmuni> some cooperation would be appreciated!
<favro> it might be that your vid card driver can't support those
<savmuni> when i start playing the game its fine
<savmuni> it works fine on windows
<savmuni> its only after say 5 minutes of working that it crashes
<stweston> I need help
<stweston> I need to know some boot operations that could help me install this xubuntu hardy CD
<stweston> but I'll be back soon, so you can ponder this question...
<savmuni> stweston: boot from CD, by changing the boot sequence in BIOS
<stweston> oh. sorry
<stweston> I can boot from it... I just keep getting initramfs.
<stweston> but I need to go. I'll get back to this later...
<stweston> sorry.
<genius_> how to add new keyboard layout and how to set layout switch key?
#xubuntu 2008-09-24
<savmuni> for layout switch try ALT+space bar
<stweston> I need help figuring out how to install xubuntu while also stopping initramfs.
<stweston> anyone?
<genius_> savmuni: how to change that sequence?
<savmuni> umm
<stweston> what?
<stweston> I know how to change the boot sequence.
<savmuni> next to the time/date there is a keyboard icon try that
<stweston> hm...
<savmuni> stwetson: diff question
<stweston> oh...
<stweston> LOL
<stweston> sorry
<stweston> could somebody please answer my question?
<stweston> wait - you don't have to... I need to go.
<youplazou> hi
<youplazou> hi bloodboy
<flyback> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080923-bad-seed-isp-atrivo-cut-off-from-rest-of-the-internet.html <--- YOU GO TO HELL AND YOU DIE!
<stweston>  need help getting the initramfs prompts to stop. I'm trying to install Xubuntu Hardy, and this always happens.
<stweston> hello? anyone?
<stweston> I need help installing xubuntu hardy. the initramfs prompt keeps coming up, and I don't know how to avoid it.
<FactTech> Hello, all -- anyone have time to help with with a quick samba problem debug?
<FactTech> stweston -- Are you able to complete the boot, or are you stuck at the initramfs window?
<stweston> I can complete the boot, it boots into the load screen (it's a CD, BTW), but once I get to initramfs, there's no going back... as far as I know.
<FactTech> stweston -- No prompt?
<stweston> It has the busybox intro with the (initramfs) prompt.
<stweston> is there, like, a boot operation that can be used?
<FactTech> stweston -- I've seen a similar issue before. The problem was that a bad module was being loaded for IDE control. I think you can try "modprobe ide_generic" or maybe "ide-generic" and see if it continues.
<stweston> all right.
<FactTech> stweston -- At the busybox prompt you can load modules.
<stweston> I'll see about it. modules?
<stweston> such as "modprobe..."?
<FactTech> stweston -- If that works, you just have to set up something to force use of the generic module on boot... I forget how it's done but it's not too hard.
<stweston> ok
<stweston> I don't have files to work with, BTW. it's just the CD so far.
<stweston> not on the HDD.
<FactTech> stweston -- What kind of hardware are you trying to boot on?
<stweston> how do you use modules on the busybox prompt? and it's a custom, but old, computer.
<stweston> can you provide an example?
<FactTech> stweston -- Busybox emulates a limited number of commands. I think "lsmod" will work. Try it.
<stweston> all right.
<stweston> loading the kernel...
<FactTech> stweston -- I load Xubuntu on old computers all the time. How old are we talking?
<stweston> I don't know. lotsa advanced/bad parts.
<stweston> I have oodles of RAM
<stweston> 4.3GB of disk space...
<FactTech> stweston -- Has another OS been able to boot on it OK?
<stweston> yes. Win 98
<stweston> ok. I'm there.
<stweston> what's the format?
<stweston> lsmod ...
<FactTech> stweston -- Just like a regular prompt.
<stweston> I don't know linux very well. sorry
<FactTech> stweston -- "lsmod" is all by itself. It will LiSt the MODules.
<stweston> all rgiht
<FactTech> stweston -- that are loaded
<stweston> I see.
<stweston> it comes up with /bin/sh: lsmod: not found
<FactTech> stweston -- Oh, bummer.
<FactTech> stweston -- Maybe it's not supported.
<stweston> the line starts w/ (initramfs)
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> or is it the CD drive?
<FactTech> stweston -- just try "modprobe ide_generic"
<stweston> I've had trouble w/ Server, as well.
<stweston> I'll do that..
<FactTech> Well, it's clearly booting from the CD to get to that point, so something is working.
<stweston> ok
<stweston> it works!
<stweston> I think...
<stweston> well, it listed something.
<FactTech> stweston -- What did it say?
<stweston> ide0: I/O resource ... not free
<stweston> ide0 ports already in use...
<stweston> ide1 I/O resource not free...
<stweston> ide1 (same thing as 2nd ide0)
<FactTech> stweston -- Well, the issue may not be the IDE controller. I think it's basically saying the IDE stuff is already loaded and working.
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> so, I need a new HDD?
<iglo1> would someone be able to assist me with a boot problem?
<FactTech> stweston -- There is very probably some other module you will have to force load, instead.
<stweston> hm...
<stweston> ok
<stweston> such as?
<stweston> you mean, in the boot parameters?
<stweston> or boot options?
<FactTech> stweston , iglol -- Nobody very experienced seems to be on right now. I'm heading over to #ubuntu (where they will usually help), and I suggest you do the same.
<FactTech> stweston -- This would be after boot parameters, I think.
<stweston> ok
<stweston> you mean right here?
<FactTech> stweston -- /etc/modules, maybe? Can't remember if it changed in Hardy.
<stweston> ok
<stweston> not found
<FactTech> This is the channel #xubuntu. You should join #ubuntu instead.
<stweston> ok
<stweston> I"m there.
<FactTech> stweston -- I don't think busybox will see /etc/modules -- that would be after you got it installed.
<stweston> ok...
<stweston> I see.
<FactTech> stweston -- Good luck... it's painful to learn sometimes, but have patience.
<stweston> thanks, anyway!
<cheeseboy> hi
<cheeseboy> for some reason FF isnt rembering my bookmarks
<cheeseboy> anyone else having that problem?
<Odd-rationale> cheeseboy: ff3?
<cheeseboy> think so
<Odd-rationale> cheeseboy: hmm... what addons do you have?
<cheeseboy> ubuntu firefox modifications
<Odd-rationale> cheeseboy: well, i;m not sure what could be the problem... try the firefox support channels/forum...
<_i_love> how do a remote x11 using putty
<Odd-rationale> _i_love: from windows?
<_i_love> yes
<Odd-rationale> _i_love: you will ned to have an xserver running on windows...
<Odd-rationale> *need
<_i_love> i have xaming
<_i_love> sorry xming
<Odd-rationale> _i_love: you will probably have to read the docs on the xming website (http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/) as i have not done the precess myself...
<Odd-rationale> i prefer nxserver, btw...
<_i_love> ok thx
<iglo1> anyone know of an alternative way to enable wireless on eeepc other than the hard power cycling?
<stweston> I need help finding a way to install a CD-ROM driver for xubuntu to install.
<stweston> or Server, either one.
<Mannequi2> hi. how does the Update Manager work related to packages that I've "manually" installed using aptitude form CLI?
<oof> hello
<oof> i have just installed a new sata controller card and its giving me lots of errors when i boot
<oof> at first it dropped me to a busybox shell and told me to boot with irqpoll so i did and now it boots all the way but gives tons of error messages and takes 5-10 minutes to boot
<oof> here is the output of dmesg | grep -i ata: http://pastebin.com/fec15bb0
<cje> Hi, I am using xchat, and I would like to add a server.
<The-Kernel> cje ask in #xchat
<oof> xchat -> network list -> add
<cje> oof, thx, I tried xchat > network list > add , but what gets added is "New Network" rather than the server that I am attempting to add.
<oof> heh, you need to replace new network with whatever name u want to call it and then click edit to set up the server and stuff
<genius> how to map keyboard  layout switch on win key?
<cje> oof thx, but this is just not working.  i will head over to xchat, because The-Kernel  suggested I do so.  Thx for your help
<joeyramone> hey guys
<joeyramone> can anyone help me with installing ubuntu?
<joeyramone> i just have like 2 questions
<knome> just ask :)
<joeyramone> ok i did advance install, becuase im running mac osx on my harddrive and i want to partition a section off to install ubuntu on
<joeyramone> when i create a partition on free space
<joeyramone> with the prepared ubuntu partitioner that came with the auto install off the live cd
<knome> yes
<joeyramone> im not sure what  to "use as" and what "mount point" to put into the fields
<knome> you need at least /
<joeyramone> ok when i tryed that one
<knome> and you can format is as ext3, for example
<joeyramone> yah ok well i tryed the ext3 journaled extended
<joeyramone> with the /
<knome> yes?
<joeyramone> when i click forward
<joeyramone> it says no newworld boot partition was found. the yaboot boot loader requires an apple_bootstrap partition at least 819200 bytes in size, using the HFS macintosh file system
<knome> uhoh
<joeyramone> lolololz
<knome> don't really know about macs :)
<joeyramone> daaym
<joeyramone> haha
<knome> anyway, you could join #ubuntu
<knome> there's a lot more people online usually
<knome> (i think)
<joeyramone> okay
<knome> i have to go soonish anyway
<joeyramone> ight man
<knome> i hope somebody can help
<joeyramone> hey thanks for listeing tho
<joeyramone> yah me too
<joeyramone> haha
<joeyramone> take it easy
<knome> or you can google
<knome> i
<knome> uh
<joeyramone> ye i tryed that
<joeyramone> couldnt find much
<joeyramone> lol
<knome> i'm sure there is many howtos
<joeyramone> yeah but most dont have the peramiters im lookign at
<knome> yeah
<joeyramone> its chill tho man
<joeyramone> ill prolly hit up some other ircs channels
<knome> http://bin-false.org/?p=17
<knome> i don't know if that helps
<joeyramone> eh not really
<joeyramone> im not on an intel chip
<joeyramone> im ppc
<knome> aha ok
<joeyramone> haha
<joeyramone> 8-)
<knome> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ ?
<joeyramone> ooo shoot
<joeyramone> that actually helps
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/PowerPC
<joeyramone> oh i get it
<knome> yeah
<joeyramone> yaboot is a line that puts int he booting order
<knome> help.ubuntu.com + ubuntuforums.org
<joeyramone> chil
<joeyramone> yeh ivechecked that out
<knome> ok
<knome> have fun
<knome> i must go
<joeyramone> hey thanks alot for that link tho man
<knome> byw ->
<knome> np
<joeyramone> ok take it eacy
<mandj1> hi. what's the easiest way to let a windows box have a remote session on a xubuntu box?
<mandj1> just now i fiddled a bit with settings -> login windows but i don't have a clue if that is about giving access to xubuntu via vnc, rdp or whatever..
<TheSheep> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TheSheep> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mandj1> tnx TheSheep
<mandje> running nxserver now on xubuntu. added a user & passwd. but i can´t get a desktop with nx viewer in the windows box. tried several desktop types in the config. what desktop should you choose for xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> mandje: how did you add user and passwd?
<mandje> sudo nxserver --adduser <name>
<mandje> sudo nxserver --passwd <name>
<Odd-rationale> mandje: the first user you add must be an admin...
<Odd-rationale> mandje: someting like: nxserver --useradd test_user1 --system --administrator
<mandje> i added myself the 1st user on xubuntu..  thatś the admin no?
<Odd-rationale> mandje: the admin for your xubuntu box... but not for nxserver...
<Odd-rationale> mandje: you can see if a user exists with: nxserver --usercheck USERNAME
<mandje> ok tnx Odd-rationale. will correct that and hope it helps. i understand nxserver isnt properly configered yet.
<Odd-rationale> mandje: try that and see if it works...
<Odd-rationale> mandje: to delete a user from nxserver, nxserver --userdel user_test
<Odd-rationale> where user_test s the name of the user...
<mandje> Odd-rationale: ok. i changed the user setup in nxserver like you said. i assume you can use this admin user to log in with. tried it with nxviewer but no go. the session crashes. what desktop should be used?
<Odd-rationale> mandje: do you have a node.conf file somewhere?
<Odd-rationale> mandje: like in /etc/? /etc/NX? or somewhere?
<Odd-rationale> mandje: but changing the user to be an admin is an improvenemt? or is it still the same as before?
<mandj1> same as before
<mandj1> looking at node.conf now
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: find the line that has: #USER_X_STARTUP_SCRIPT=.Xclients
<mandj1> yup. got it
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: change it to: USER_X_STARTUP_SCRIPT=.xinitrc
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: remember to remove the comment "#"
<mandj1> ok done that
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: close and save the file...
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: then in your home directory create a ~/.xinitrc file
<mandj1> no.. i can start over again.  as sudo toe edit.. :(
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: what do you mean?
<mandj1> can't save the changes as i didnt start the edit with sudo..
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: oh ok... let me know when you done that...
<mandj1> Odd-rationale: done that.
<mandj1> any text inside the ﻿~/.xinitrc ?
<Gandhi> G'day. Do external hard drives work with Xubuntu?
<mandj1> Gandhi: yeah, there's a external drive working under xubuntu behind me. using usb 2.0 though.  the eSATA stuff is harder to figurre out.
<mandj1> and with this machine: when booting i can't have the external running cause it will halt the boot..
<The_Sorrow> hi... uhm, could anybody help me out with my display settings? i wanna have a dual screen system, but somehow that doesn't work :-/
<Gandhi> Thanks, mandj1
 * Gandhi orders a couple of external hard drives then
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: sorry about that... i lost internet connection... :(
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: you still there?
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: make the ~/.xinitrc file look like this: http://pastebin.com/m42c84ab7 Note: you do not need to edit this file as root (sudo_
<Odd-rationale> mandj1: then make sure that the file is executable. chmod +x ~/.xinitrc
<mandje> Odd-rationale: i read ya
<Odd-rationale> mandje: then in the client configuration, select custom. then go to settgins and use "Run defualt xclient scrupt on server"
<Odd-rationale> and New virtual Desktop
<mandje> ok
<mandje> Odd-rationale: the session crashes with no chance to look into ´details´. pity.  i do understand what we did though. :)
<Odd-rationale> mandje: hmm... idk then... sorry...
<mandje> idk?
<Odd-rationale> i dont know... :P
<mandje> well you gave me a structure to hold on to while trying to figure out what the problem is. very valueable. tnx.
<The_Sorrow> uhm, sould anybody lend me a hand in setting up dual screens?
<The_Sorrow> *could
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: depends on what graphics card you use ...
<The_Sorrow> intel onboard chipset 945GM
<venome> it has 2 screen outputs?
<venome> :) all right
<The_Sorrow> uhm, it's a laptop i am using
<venome> all right, so whats the problem? :) have you tried yet?
<The_Sorrow> and i would like to use sometimes a second screen at home for dualscreening with no clones, but in school i would wanna have clones for presentations...
<The_Sorrow> well, i actually don't know where to start :-/
<venome> i don't have this graphics in any of my computers, so I'm not really sure about this one
<venome> 've you got any driver running that supports two screens?
<The_Sorrow> is there a way that it scans it by itself and configures it the right way all by itself as in windows?
<venome> well, you'll need an utility (probabely by Intel) that will do that for you ... not sure if one exists ...
<The_Sorrow> uhm, that is the start point i think ^^ how can i check that without attaching another screen?
<venome> but there definately is one for ATI and for NVidia :)
<The_Sorrow> it's a bit difficult to get a graphics card on the motherboard if there is no slot for one :-/
<venome> well, i
<venome> m not sure how it works for intel
<venome> but try open the console and go to /proc/acpi/video/
<venome> (if that directory exists)
<The_Sorrow> exists
<The_Sorrow> i'm in :)
<venome> go  to VGA
<venome> and there should be directories CRT and LCD
<venome> (or similar)
<The_Sorrow> VID    VID1    VID2
<The_Sorrow> those are the folders there
<The_Sorrow> in vid are 4 folders (crt, dvi [what's that doing in there?! i don't have dvi!], lcd and tv)
<The_Sorrow> same in vid1
<The_Sorrow> vid2 has 5 files
<The_Sorrow> which are also in the other two folders
<venome> ok, and is there a file called info in the directories?
<The_Sorrow> jeppers
<The_Sorrow> which one should i open?
<venome> check its contents for "Switching heads"
<The_Sorrow> in vid, vid1 or vid2?
<venome> not sure which one, mine is in the root (like on the same level as vid, vid1, vid2) ...
<The_Sorrow> those 5 files are also in vid and vid1
<venome> but if there is not one, just check all the files called info for "Switching heads"
<venome> this should give you info on if the driver / acpi is capable of switching displays
<The_Sorrow> ok, they already were switched to "yes"
<venome> so it should be ok ...
<venome> have you tried connecting the second display?
<The_Sorrow> so that should be possible to get another screen working right?
<venome> yep
<The_Sorrow> well, i'll have to get one... i have to take the one from my other pc... brb
<venome> ok, after you connect it and turn on, try running xrandr from the command line
<venome> never work with that utility, so you might better check google for guide. Alternatively, you can manually edit the Xorg conf
<stweston> hello, all
<stweston> anyone know where to find a good, cheap (or free) CD-ROM drive? IDE?
<stweston> or at least, what brand?
<stweston> something old, but relatively new enough to boot into Linux with?
<zoredache> go to the dump and steal from computers being thrown away?
<stweston> LOL. Okay
<zoredache> I am semi-serious.  I have gotten some pretty nice gear over the years from dumpster diving
<stweston> Or just search around and see if someone will be throwing out an old computer?
<stweston> wow. but I don't live in a city, nor do I live near a dump
<zoredache> yes, well I bet someone you know has an old computer in a closet that they haven't thrown away yet...
<The_Sorrow> back
<zoredache> anyway.  ebay, craigslist.  If you have $30 newegg will have something.
<stweston> OKay
<The_Sorrow> uhm...
<The_Sorrow> okay...
<mandje> stweston:  if you live like that don´t complain and buy the drive.. ;)
<The_Sorrow> i don't get any output ^^
<stweston> mandje: good point.
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: all right, that could be expected :) try what i wrote before ...
<stweston> mandje: but I'm hoping to make this a completely free install.
<The_Sorrow> do ypu know what lvds stands for?
<zoredache> stweston: you don't need a cdrom to install, if you can either boot off usb, floppy, or the network
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: not sure, lcd typo? :)
<The_Sorrow> it's out of the terminal...
<venome> huh
<venome> well, is there something like crt as well?
<The_Sorrow> LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 304mm x 190mm
<venome> that looks like LCD
<The_Sorrow> negative on that one :-/
<stweston> zoredache: but I don't have access to any of those. I only have this mac that I'm on, which will have my instructions and advice, and the other machine that I'm trying to install on and has a semi-functional WIN98.
<stweston> not even the 'net on the current install.
<stweston> it DOES have ethernet, but that won't work under win98.
<stweston> and possibly not even linux, yet.
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: :( is the other monitor powered up?
<The_Sorrow> uhm jep...
<The_Sorrow> but somehow there is no connection :-/
<The_Sorrow> although cables are attached properly...
<stweston> all right... I'm trying to write a topic for an essay in school about free software. Anyone have any suggestions? I have my own idea, but I want to hear input, too.
<The_Sorrow> uhm, how long does that essay have to be? ^^
<stweston> 5 paragraphs or so.
<stweston> 3 body/supporting paragraphs
<zoredache> stweston: I would use windows 98 as a predictor for something being supported under linux.
<venome> well, I'm thinking, not writing:)
<stweston> zoredache: okay
<stweston> venome: was that to me?
<venome> well, to you as well :)
<stweston> okay...
<zoredache> write something about all the flaws, and then propose solutions to 'fix' them
<venome> i'm not sure about what to do with it, mine shows up there ...
<stweston> zoredache: hm... good idea. not sure.
<stweston> zoredache: I think it's supposed to be a persuasive essay...
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: do you have any special keys on the keyboard to enable the other monitor?
<The_Sorrow> i could restart linux, _but_ then it takes over the resolution of the attached monitor, rendering my lcd useless...
<zoredache> write something to try and convince the IT to drop all windows from the schools infrastructure
<stweston> zoredache: good idea!
<The_Sorrow> well, actually yes, but that keycombo seems to be dead...
<stweston> zoredache: and since this is an online school, the IT might actually understand!
<stweston> zoredache: maybe convince them to use Ubuntu Server instead of Win2003? LOL
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: and what about lowering the resolution?
<The_Sorrow> uhm, my lcd is 1280*800 while the other is something with 1152*768 or something....
<stweston> I'm'a go ask someone in another channel about that idea, okay, zoredache?
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: well i don't have any more advices for you, i guess there must be a lot of guides if you search google. You can try to set up the xorg configuration file manually, but for that you'll probably need the xrandr showing two screens, otherwise it would be just experimenting
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: so perhaps try 800x600, both shall be capable to display that one right
<The_Sorrow> uhm yeah...
<The_Sorrow> but the other should work even though the resolution isn't right
<stweston> zoredache: you there?
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: yea, but for that I think you'll need some advanced setup. see http://www.intellinuxgraphics.org/dualhead.html
<zoredache> stweston: I am only 30% here...  You don't need to ask my permission to speak to someone else
<stweston> all right. thanks, then!
<stweston> well, I kinda knew that... just wanted you to know
<The_Sorrow> venome: thanks for the help... maybe i'll get it working...
<stweston> see ya, guys!
<The_Sorrow> uhm well, i found a tool...
<The_Sorrow> venome: now i am close to get it working...
<The_Sorrow> there is just no output :(
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: and what's the tool name?
<The_Sorrow> gnome-display-manager ^^
<The_Sorrow> and now i remeber
<The_Sorrow> it worked when the screen attached was booting with my laptop
<The_Sorrow> whoah, its working O.o'''
<The_Sorrow> but i had to start sound in the gnome-system-management O.o'''
<The_Sorrow> back, _but_
<The_Sorrow> i have a very odd screen problem -.-
<The_Sorrow> everything is now in the external screen -.-
<The_Sorrow> except my shells
<The_Sorrow> venome: any idea what would help?
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: shells... you mean the virtual terminals?
<venome> ﻿The_Sorrow: the under ctrk+alt+f1 and so?
<E_mE[Carrino]> has anyone had problems with Firefox with xubuntu, mine keeps segfaulting after a minute or two
<cody-somerville> Probably flas
<cody-somerville> Probably flash
<acoc> hey guys, is there any documentation of your cd-build process (ie germinate to livecd)
<infexion> does anyone use xubunutueee for thier eeepc?
<nubuntu> guys is it possible there is/are hidden processes going on in my box?  system monitor processes list shows firefox using about 20% of cpu, and system monitor fluctuatiing between 20 and 29%, and yet the machine is very unresponsive, and the cpu meter is showing activity total between 98% -100% ... do i have bots? am i an unwitting zombie?  is there a recommended shampoo for this?
<crimsun> htop might help, but essentially top should be able to help you diagnose.
<DFlame> nubuntu, run top in the terminal and tell us the names of the processes hogging the resources. I've had a similar problem before
<nubuntu> dflame i'm going to paste it in a sec
<DFlame> 'kay
<nubuntu> dflame, http://paste.ubuntu.com/50234/
<DFlame> looks pretty normal to me, but I'm not an expert
<DFlame> keep top running there, see if it changes much when the system hangs up again
<DFlame> apart from the memory being full, obviously
<knome> that can be solved by restarting firefox
<Eeyore-Jr> hi.  i need to change my video resolution.  how?
<Eeyore-Jr> strange, xubuntu is "locking" up on me
<Eeyore-Jr> hard locking
<Nillerz> Hola
<Nillerz> I have a partitioned hard-drive. 40 gig. 2/3ds of that is WinXP, but now that I got wifi figured out I'd like to make it all Xubuntu while keeping XP files. Is there a way to do this?
<Nillerz> btw, Xubuntu is already installed on the other third. I'm on it now
<eca> when i reboot my computer, my network printer no longer works. i have to delete and create it again with system-config-printer. Any suggestions to fix this?
<zoredache> Nillerz: backup your files from windows to an external drive, delete the partition...  Make a new ext3 partition where xp was and call it /home
<Nillerz> Okay, so just call the partition /home?
<Nillerz> Wait, partitions are the same as folders?!
<zoredache> no... but the filesystem that is on a partition will need to be mounted somewhere.  Mounting it at /home, and then moving your stuff currently on /home into new partition+filesystem seems like a good idea
<Nillerz> so xubuntu can use both partitions at the same time?
<zoredache> yes...  For the best *nix experience you will need switch the filesystem to ext3 or something other then ntfs...
<Nillerz> sorry about that, did I miss anything?
<zoredache> yes...
<zoredache> yes...  For the best *nix experience you will need switch the filesystem to ext3 or something other then ntfs...
<Nillerz> Hm, well, I got the drivers I need backed up to private webspace so I can find them again...
<Nillerz> What is the difference between ext3 and ntfs and fat32?
<zoredache> ntfs and fat are Microsofts filesystems.  ntfs can handle acls, large partitions, and large files.  ext3 is the standard filesystem used on Linux
<zoredache> there is a lot more technical differences, but you can find those if you search on google/wikiepdia
<Nillerz> okay, I guess I need to do a backup...
<Nillerz> Pity I only get 5 kbps file transfers...
<Nillerz> my web ftp server is probably limiting upload speed..
<Nillerz> Another question though, if I use ext3 will my system be able to handle hard-refreshes?
<zoredache> what do you mean 'hard-refreshes'?
<Nillerz> we get power outages and in the past I had to run chkdisk on windows
<Nillerz> hard refresh, like when the power cuts out when you'r ein the middle of something
<zoredache> ext3 will be somewhat better about recovering from a power outage because it is a journallying filesystem.  If you are able you should consider getting a UPS though
<Nillerz> ups, another filesystem or is it some sort of power-strip?
<Nillerz> because I'm poor.
<zoredache> Uninterruptible power supply
<Nillerz> ah, yeah, out of my budget
<Nillerz> Is the filesystem just like, organization?
<zoredache> ah, but which will cost more.  To buy a new hard drive in a few months when you have a catostrophic failure, or to spend $30-50 on a ups?
<zoredache> filesystem stores information about the name of files, size, where the file is located physically on the drive.  A file is stored withing the directory structure so you have some organization.
#xubuntu 2008-09-25
<Nillerz> If my hard-drive crashes and burns then I'll just hit the salvage heaps but no one throws out a ups
<thinkmassive> actually a UPS is probably easy to find, just get a new battery
<thinkmassive> do you keep backups?
<Nillerz> I'm judging this off the fact that I've seen one UPS in my life but have seen well over a thousand hard-drives
<Nillerz> Not in a major way, actually, is there a way to access windows networked folders?
<thinkmassive> samba
<zoredache> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Nillerz> Okay, here's the plan: I get FuseSmb and my wireless drivers backed up on my 2 gb MP3 player.
<Nillerz> Then I switch to my XP partition and finish watching a movie I don't feel like backing up
<Nillerz> Then I re-install EVERYTHING, and use the backedup files on my other computer that is only on when my dad is using it
<Nillerz> I need to sort through things, so I don't get the Adobe master collection on my linux box, that takes a while, like all iso files... plus it's useless
<Nillerz> okay, now... crapshoot
<Nillerz> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nillerz> !mp3 player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 player
<Nillerz> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QTParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<Nillerz> Is there a way to mount an MP3 player?
<thinkmassive> a lot of them automount similar to a flash drive
<Nillerz> which directory would it be in?
<Nillerz> NVM!
<Nillerz> that's NIFTY.
<thinkmassive> you should think of finding a usb hdd enclosure
<Nillerz> Yeah, I have my eyes on a 250 gig on sale at Radioshack for 100 bucks
<thinkmassive> if you don't have a problem finding a hdd, salvage one and stick it in the enclosure, then you've got an easy way to move data around
<thinkmassive> you should be able to get 500GB for $100
<Nillerz> Hard drives aren't necessarily easy to find so much as easy to buy for a couple bucks or yardwork
<Nillerz> wait, really? Where?
<thinkmassive> I usually use newegg.com
<thinkmassive> other places might be cheaper, but they're reliable and have good customer service in case something is broken
<Nillerz> Gah, I need to pay things off first but then, I will keep that in mind
<Nillerz> I never use Newegg but until now I couldn't buy things off the internet, no bank account.
<thinkmassive> but I just got 2 external 500GB w/usb 2 + esata for like 95 each
<Nillerz> Used cash
<stweston> THANK YOU SO MUCH!
<thinkmassive> you can buy one of those visa cards
<thinkmassive> like a visa gift card
<stweston> I just got an idea for installing xubuntu!
<thinkmassive> or use a debit card if you have one
<Nillerz> on an external HD?
<stweston> no
<stweston> wait -
<Nillerz> then going around and playing with it on other people's computers?
<stweston> I thought of installing it by using my old iPod!
<Nillerz> :O
<Nillerz> Can';t you install some linux distros on an iPod?
<stweston> thank you so much! it's a 2GB iPod Nano - 2nd Gen.
<stweston> yeah, but that isn't what I"m thinking of...
<stweston> good idea, tho
<stweston> I can use the live USB thing
<stweston> right?
<stweston> if I format the iPod as a drive?
<thinkmassive> you could, or you could sell the ipod and probably buy about ten 2gb usb drives with the profit
<stweston> ...
<stweston> nah. this is more clever.
<thinkmassive> haha
<stweston> the iPod is old.
<thinkmassive> just saying...
<thinkmassive> yeah, but people pay a premium for apple stuff
<stweston> aah
<stweston> good point.
<stweston> wait - what exaclty is a premium?
<stweston> extra?
<thinkmassive> yes
<stweston> ok
<Nillerz> Wait, I have a 2 gig mp3 player, could I use it to store an OS?
<stweston> well I'll remove the liveUSB thing first.
<Nillerz> It's just flash media though
<thinkmassive> that, and you can get 2gb flash for about $8
<stweston> my iPod is flash.
<kriel> Okay, here's a strange question. I tried ripping a CD that was scratched up to all hell. I know, it had to spin down and spin back up a few times, and probably wasn't the best on my CD ROM.
<kriel> However, ever since I've done that, my system has _dragged._ Like, taking 10-20 seconds to open a music file off the hard drive.
<kriel> (In other news, does anybody know the hotkey for fullscreen on PuTTY? I clicked the wrong button, and now irssi is my whole screen..)
<kriel> (Nvm about the PuTTY)
<Nillerz> o_O
<Nillerz> That's a weird problem
<Nillerz> Pity I can't help. Ta ta!
<kriel> It may not be cause and effect; That's just the immediate thing I... noticed...
<kriel> what the fuck?
<kriel> It's even persistent after a reboot.
<kriel> Ehr... my mistake; forgot this isn't a private channel.
<DCPom> lol
<ogre> first day on xfce. wondering if there is any dock or widget that works for networkmanager. I am trying to remove all panels
<ogre> and battery life as well
 * flyback goes to cook a steak
<amdpox> Does anyone know how to get Rhythmbox to recognise iPods under XFCE?
<amdpox> I've got the gnome services checked in the sessions preferences but it still doesn't work
<stweston> does anyone know if syslinux comes in an OS X version?
<stweston> and no, I don't.
<stweston> wiat - it does!
<stweston> uh... correction - under GNOME
<stweston> but do you know if "syslinux" comes in an OS X version? I'm trying to boot from my old iPod
<stweston> anyone?
<stweston> does anyone know how to make a LiveUSB drive from a Mac?
<mixel> hi everyone
<mixel> alguien habla español aqui?
<stweston> no
<stweston> no comprende
<mixel> ouch!!!
<stweston> ?
<stweston> sorry. was that Italian? I don't know spanish...
<mixel> where i can find a spanish channel for xubuntu
<stweston> there isn't one, I don't think
<stweston> sorry
<mixel> my english its very elementally
<stweston> what's your problem?
<stweston> I can explain in an elementary way.
<stweston> =)
 * flyback gets overwealmed
<mixel> ok?
<mixel> i have a idea
<stweston> what?
<mixel> google translator lol
<stweston> oh! LOL
<mixel> please waitme one sec..
<stweston> oke
<Odd-rationale> !es | mixel
<ubottu> mixel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mixel> I have a motherboard pcchips 748lmrt is the first with VGA, sound and integrated whole, but as an option has a plaque with usb ps2 and infrorrojo, well the problem is that this option does not recognize the plate in Xubuntu live cd or installing or using The dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mixel> español
<mixel>  
<mixel> »
<mixel> inglés
<mixel>  
<mixel> Traducir
<mixel> 		
<mixel> ubottu? dime pero alli tambien encuentro ayuda sobre xubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mixel> wow!!!
<stweston> ?
<stweston> it says he's only a machine.
<mixel> jajajajaja lol
<stweston> don't think he's smart.
<mixel> i now
<stweston> ok
<mixel> shame that
<mixel> ok
<mixel> stweston my friend you understend my little big problem?
<stweston> mixel: somewhat.
<mixel> i have the same problem when i try to install ubuntu
<mixel> the same problem
<mixel> the opcional plaque its the problem
<stweston> it could be hardware that isn't supported?
<stweston> the drive?
<stweston> er... the port?
<mixel> yes 	
<mixel> if it may be that the problem but it could do
<stweston> I don't really understand your question. you could try #ubuntu-es
<stweston> I think that's right.
<mixel> mmmm ok no problem
<mixel> thanks for try to help me
<stweston> no problem
<stweston> you're welcome
<mixel> i wanna try to study more the english lol
<stweston> oh.
<stweston> good luck
<mixel> best regards my friend bye bye...
<stweston> yeah
<ogre> first day on xfce. wondering if there is any dock or widget that works for networkmanagerand battery. I am trying to remove all panels
<Odd-rationale> ogre: you can have a free floating panel that autohides? is that good enough?
<ogre> Odd-rationale:  i can make transparent correct?
<Odd-rationale> ogre: if you have a compositor... xfce has one built in... you just need to enable it...
<ogre> Odd-rationale:  sorry for so many questions but how do i do that?
<Odd-rationale> ogre: applications --> settings --> window manager tweaks --> Compositor...
<Odd-rationale> gnome 2.24 looks tempting...
<amdpox> indeed it does
<Odd-rationale> someone need to stop me from wiping xfce out for it!!
<amdpox> think of the bloat and the lag
<thinkmassive> don't talk about her that way
<thinkmassive> gnomes need lovin too
<amdpox> gnome devs need head smashings against walls
<amdpox> features are not bad
<amdpox> w
<amdpox> *why does kde have to be so ugly and weird
<ogre> Odd-rationale:  any way to make panel transparent and icons opaque?
<amdpox> ogre, nope, xfce panel sets an overall opacity
<amdpox> if you want a mac-like dock with system tray, try avant-window-navigator
<ogre> amdpox:  yeah but i need networkmanager
<amdpox> networkmanager is a tray applet
<amdpox> awn (or at least the svn version) has a tray plugin
<DCPom> how do you do a screen capture for xub?
 * flyback bbl
<Nillerz> what was that program for getting files from a network?
<thinkmassive> Nillerz, what kind of network?
<Nillerz> wireless and trying to access a windows shared folder
<thinkmassive> fusesmb
<Nillerz> thanks mate
<Nillerz> How... mmm... how does it work?
<saiki> hey guys
<Nillerz> how does fusesmb work?
<saiki> I have 2 issues, if someone can tell me how to fex these I'd appriciate it: 1. Mic captures volume WAY too low. 2. I can't mount other parions of the same hard drive (NTFS formatted) anc anyone help me?
<amdpox> saiki, open a terminal and run alsamixer, ensure all channels are maxed and unmuted
<saiki> that's playback, what about capture?
<saiki> it's a ms VX-5000
<saiki> lol, soundrecorede let me up the mic
<saiki> now to go test it
<Nillerz> how does fusesmb work?
<Nillerz> The page I googled is lacking...
<stweston> anyone here willing to tell me some cmd line prompts to get Ubuntu Server running?
<stweston> I need internet connectivity from an ethernet cable, BTW
<stweston> wait - this is the wrong place to ask that... sorry
<Nillerz> gosh darn you connection time-outs!
<saiki> I have 2 issues, if someone can tell me how to fex these I'd appriciate it: 2. I can't mount other parions of the same hard drive (NTFS formatted) anc anyone help me?
<Nillerz> I can't access the networked folder due to it timing out
<Odd-rationale> !ntfs | saiki
<ubottu> saiki: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<saiki> already git
<Nillerz> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Nillerz> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nillerzz> Is it possible that the shared directory with AMD64 is too gigantic for me to access?
<stweston> no clue... sorry
<Nillerzz> okay, I know that the directory is several several several gigabytes
<Nillerzz> I wonder if my FTP client can do it...
<stweston> hello, all
<Nillerzz> echo "hello world";
 * Stop doing that.
<stweston> I need a command to get the xubuntu GUI thru Ubuntu Server
 * Stop complaining.
<stweston> why?
 * Stop right there, criminal scum
<stweston> ...
<nillerzz> I'm sorry
<nillerzz> Just messing with tou
<stweston> LOL
<stweston> okay
<stweston> that was clever, though.
<nillerzz> thanks
<nillerzz> I did it for hours on #xkcd-signal as "Actually"
<stweston> now, I need a command to get the xubuntu GUI on my Ubuntu Server install.
<stweston> LOL
<paul928> stweston: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" will install the entire xubuntu package
<stweston> okay
<stweston> thanks
 * A hollow voice says, "Plugh".
<stweston> LOL
 * Oh by the way, you're adopted
<stweston> ROFLOLMFAO
 * This is getting out of hand
 * Oh fuck you ALL!
 * Oh my
<Oh> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stweston> this: you're right.
<amdpox> hehe
 * so i heard you like some things...
<amdpox> !ohmy | Oh
<ubottu> Oh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * so my!
<stweston> LOL
<stweston> FAIL
 * A is standing right here
 * amdpox hits a wet trout with A
<A> wat
<stweston> roflolmfao
 * Anyway this is enough of this
<amdpox> now, to something more useful
<amdpox> write me 350 words of bullshit essay
<STWeston> !ohmy | amdpox
<ubottu> amdpox: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Nillerz> !ohmy | ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<amdpox> XD
<STWeston> LOL
<Nillerz> !roulette
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roulette
<Nillerz> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<STWeston> !russian roulette
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nillerz> !kill
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<amdpox> keke
<amdpox> !the bomb >_>
<Nillerz> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #xubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<STWeston> !stupid
<ubottu> The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<Nillerz> !ugh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugh
<Nillerz> !meh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meh
<Nillerz> !snort
<amdpox> !gentoo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snort
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<amdpox> !kick
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick
<Nillerz> I can't find a .deb for xmms
<kokotosso> yo people, do you know what i need to do to watch rmvb files?
<amdpox> apt-get install xmms2?
<STWeston> !rmvb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmvb
<kokotosso> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<amdpox> !realmedia
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realmedia
<kokotosso> anyone knows a package or something like that so i can watch rmvb videos?
<STWeston> !microsoft
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<amdpox> no dice
<STWeston> dammit
<Nillerz> xmms 2 suckz0rz
<STWeston> !the Man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about the man
<Nillerz> I am the man
<STWeston> LOL
<Nillerz> see: www.nillerz.net/theman
<amdpox> we needs a gumbybrain in here
<STWeston> LOL
<Nillerz> an anarcho-commune deemed me to be the devil
<Nillerz> Yes, anarcho-commies.
<Nillerz> Apparently they do exist.
<amdpox> Nillerz, you are the man?
<Nillerz> I am, so it is said, the man
<STWeston> no. he got 7 days "in jail"
<amdpox> dude, there's like, hentai without tits in that forum
<Nillerz> And yes, I do, as it's said "keep them down"
<amdpox> !ohmy | amdpox
<cody-somerville> Please take the offtopic chatter to the offtopic channel please.
<ubottu> amdpox, please see my private message
<Nillerz> I backed up the one pag where I was called the man and I privately hosted it
<STWeston> oh.
<STWeston> so, how do you view web pages on Ubuntu Server?
<STWeston> just wondering
<Nillerz> I know, Nilerz just reminds me of every one I hate.
<Nillerz> Nillerz is the man. I have to stop his korrupt system!
<Nillerz> it's a server, why would you?
<STWeston> LOL
<STWeston> ...
<Nillerz> I <3 capitalism
<Nillerz> free market forevar
<STWeston> LOL
<STWeston> that was.... odd.
<STWeston> what did it say?
<amdpox> "requested by", love it
<STWeston> ...
<STWeston> requested by?
<Nillerz> Heh
<STWeston> did you two do this?
<Nillerz> cody-somerville! I might have known!
<STWeston> *curses in their general direction*
<Nillerz> actually I didn't
 * STWeston curses at amdpox
<amdpox> quick, change the topic to debian-based distros using xfce frontends!
<STWeston> LOL
<STWeston> good one
<paul928> STWeston: to view webpages on the server you might want to install a text-based browser like lynx
<STWeston> okay
<STWeston> well, I'm waiting for xubuntu to DL for this install, so it won't matter soon.
<STWeston> but what's the command for Lynx?
<amdpox> "lynx"
<Nillerz> sudo apt-get install lynx ?
<paul928> sudo apt-get install lynx
<STWeston> okay
<amdpox> I prefer links myself
<paul928> elinks?
<paul928> that works too
<Nillerz> I prefer Opera
<Nillerz> it's totally not a furry
<amdpox> haha
<Nillerz> unlike that fox thing...
<paul928> opera doesn't work well without a xserver
<Nillerz> nah
<STWeston> apparently, because I'm DL'ing the xubuntu GUI, it's not gonna work.
<Nillerz> ;_;
<STWeston> sorry, guys
<paul928> what won't work?
<STWeston> DL'ing lynx
<amdpox> ctrl+c  the current apt, then install lynx, then xubuntu again
<amdpox> it keeps what you've downloaded so far
<STWeston> okay
<paul928> not until you're done with one download
<amdpox> oh, does it restart incomplete files?
<amdpox> I thought it did wget -c
<STWeston> dang it! I just did that.
<amdpox> sorry :/
<amdpox> how much did you lose?
<STWeston> oh, good. it didn't lose anything!
<STWeston> it restarted
<STWeston> I think
<STWeston> well, I mean, it continued
<STWeston> now, how do I start Lynx?
<STWeston> just type lynx?
<cody-somerville> try?
<STWeston> or what?
<STWeston> ...
<Nillerz> type lynx, see what happense
<STWeston> okay
<STWeston> unable to read document
<STWeston> er... access
<cody-somerville> STWeston, look, you've been around since 2007. Why are you asking questions you obviously know the answer to?
<STWeston> 2007? how would you know?
<Nillerz> because of his own insecurities
<Nillerz> he's deeply troubled and afraid of rejection
<STWeston> I just installed my first linux distro this week!
<Nillerz> i dunno
<Nillerz> ooooh!!!
<Nillerz> the plot twists
<cody-somerville> STWeston, because someone was complaining about you asking questions in #ubuntu-installer and so I join the channel and I don't even have to wait to see who he is talking about because the last time I was in the channel back in December 2007 you were annoying people then too and it was right there in the backlog.
<STWeston> what?
<STWeston> I don't remember that.
<Nillerz> wut
<STWeston> honestly
<Nillerz> maybe he had ubuntu installation problems
<Nillerz> and now that he's solved them he's new again
<STWeston> the guy was being helpful
<cody-somerville> :P
<cody-somerville> I'm going to bed. behave yourselves :P
<STWeston> okay
<STWeston> fine.
<STWeston> but my question still stands.
<STWeston> how do I start Lynx?
<Nillerz> lynx
<STWeston> tried. failed
<Nillerz> type it, see what ahppans
<Nillerz> sudo lynx
<amdpox> what's a lineks? I typed in the letters you said but nothing happens
<STWeston> still failed.
<Nillerz> sudo su
<STWeston> no. it's lynx
<Nillerz> lynx
<Nillerz> then get pissy and be like "LYNX!!!"
<STWeston> LOL
<amdpox> su -c sudo nohup lynx &
<STWeston> ...
<amdpox> DO IT]
<STWeston> okay
<STWeston> done... now what?
<cody-somerville> ...
<Nillerz> lynx
<Nillerz> i dunno
<STWeston> ...
<Nillerz> ''\(o_O)/''
<STWeston> should I just try a website?
<Nillerz> ye
<STWeston> okay. how do I do that, then?
<STWeston> (please pardon my noobishness)
<knome> ask #lynx
<STWeston> thanks
<Nillerz> So then I say "You call this a potato?"
<paul928> lynx http://google.com
<Nillerz> Then, get this: The hooker gave the money back.
<knome> the big question is: will it blend?
<Nillerz> A kitten? Easy.
<saiki> NTFS = sda5 says it's mounted, ntfs-3g is installed, but it won't show up, why?
<amdpox> I blended a blend-tec blender yesterday
<amdpox> it was blendy
<Nillerz> I didn't. It wasn't.
<amdpox> saiki, more details?
<Nillerz> how do u get flash in lynx i wan 2 watch utube
<saiki> i don't have any more details
<saiki> unless you got something specific you're looking for
<Nillerz> So I was like "You call this a potato?" Then the hooker gave the money back!
<amdpox> Nillerz, install libflash2ascii-lynx
<STWeston> ...
<amdpox> saiki, mount | grep sda5
<Nillerz> o k thx it wokrd
<STWeston> !ohmy | nillerz
<Nillerz> phail.
<STWeston> ?
<STWeston> ...
<NCommander> oh yay, the bot is dead
<Nillerz> !ohmy | Nillerz
<Nillerz> :O
<STWeston> oh, duh.
<Nillerz> :O
<knome> STWeston, behave.
<NCommander> Uh
<NCommander> HEY!
<NCommander> cody-somerville, YOU JUST BANNED ME!
<knome> haha :]
<knome> ->
<STWeston> knome: how can I behave if I'm not doing anything bad?
<cody-somerville> oops
<NCommander> bah
<amdpox> overzealous bans are fun
<NCommander> That idiot was from Rochester?
<saiki> lol
<saiki> what didn't work btw
<NCommander> I should reverse lookup his ass and find him
<NCommander> There can't be that many Ubuntu users from here
<STWeston> knome: besides. I'm a teenager. give me some slack.
 * cody-somerville pokes NCommander back into the developer cage.
 * NCommander bites cody-somerville's head off
<NCommander> bahahahah
<saiki> amdpox: that didn't work
<amdpox> saiki, I wanted the output of that command
<saiki> none
<amdpox> uhh, it is sda5, yes?
<saiki> saiki@saiki-desktop:~$ mount | grep sda5
<saiki> saiki@saiki-desktop:~$ sudo mount | grep sda5
<saiki> saiki@saiki-desktop:~$ mount | grep sda5
<amdpox> no no no, you said the partition you mounted was sda5
<amdpox> but it's not
<saiki> has to be
<saiki> it shows up as sda5
<amdpox> shows up as sda5 where?
<saiki> I have, oddly.. 5/6/7/8 sdf1
<amdpox> logical partitions I'm guessing
<amdpox> mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /some/directory
<saiki> yea
<saiki> saiki@saiki-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda5 /media/sda5
<saiki> NTFS signature is missing.
<saiki> Failed to mount '/dev/sda5': Invalid argument
<saiki> The device '/dev/sda5' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<saiki> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<saiki> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<saiki> saiki@saiki-desktop:~$
<amdpox> So, it's not an NTFS partition
<amdpox> what is it then?
<STWeston> cody-somerville: the backlog goes back THAT far???
<saiki> um.. it IS an ntfs system
<saiki> but it's missing 4 partions so it looks
<saiki> 1 is obvious, it's not any recognisable filesystem
<saiki> how do you take a snapshot in xubutu?
<saiki> xubuntu*
<NCommander> saiki, snapshot tool
<saiki> package name?
<NCommander> Right click a panel, click add item, then snapshot
<NCommander> it should be installed in base
<saiki> thx NCommander
<NCommander> np
<saiki> amdpox: http://www.snapdrive.net/files/496157/Screenshot.png
<amdpox> saiki, can you put the contents of /etc/fstab on a pastebin for me?
<amdpox> I believe that information comes from fstab, not from the drive itself
<saiki> sure can
<saiki> http://pastebin.com/d7f0ed7ad
<saiki> I have 2 ntfs partions, 2 drives
<amdpox> oh, ok, interesting
<saiki> sdf1 and should be another on sda
<amdpox> odd
<saiki> sdf = usb hd
<amdpox> ok, so what's the issue agia?
<amdpox> *again
<saiki> internal Vista partion won't mount
<NCommander> Oh, a rescue parition?
<saiki> no
<saiki> dualboot
<saiki> well... triboot lol
<saiki> oh wait..
<saiki> will xubuntu 32bit NOT mount 64bit parions?
<saiki> partions*
<STWeston> I'd think
<saiki> ?
<STWeston> I'd think that would be the case
<saiki> might be why it's not, but I don't see what difference 64 vs 32 bit makes on an external os
<saiki> ie Vista on linux
<STWeston> the architecture may be 64bit, therefore linux won't work unless on 64bit as well
<STWeston> just speculation.
<saiki> oh that blows
<STWeston> yeah...
<saiki> lucky for me, my usb was formatted on 32bit lol
<STWeston> LOL
<amdpox> uhhh
<saiki> ?
<amdpox> 64-bit architecture doesn't change the filesystem, does it !?
<STWeston> I think so... maybe.
<saiki> idk, but that's my only idea as to why it won't
<STWeston> it's always a possibility.
<saiki> where's the buntu devs when we need'em?
<saiki> lol
<STWeston> dunno.
<fluxshell> i have a relatively long string i need to paste into terminal but for some reason right click isn't working, isn't there another way i thought i heard someone talking about here one day?
<fluxshell> i just want to copy and paste to uninstall google earth
<STWeston> this-a-way? (>")> that-a-way? <("<)
<STWeston> LOL
<saiki> ?
<STWeston> it's an emoticon. <(")>
<STWeston> kinda.
<STWeston> <(-.-)>
 * amdpox slaps STWeston with a wet <(>_<)>
 * STWeston does something back to amdpox
 * amdpox gasps
 * saiki grabs a 2x4 and wacks'em both
<STWeston> well, that was nice, saiki.
<amdpox> very nice.
<STWeston> </sarcasm>
<amdpox> </tsarchasm>
<saiki> solves the issue, does it not?
<saiki> lol
<STWeston> LOL
<STWeston> gd pt.
<amdpox> watch out, or i'll tell rms you use proprietary software
<STWeston> LOL
<saiki> rms?
<STWeston> I just got the proprietary software part.
<saiki> Nvidia, yea lol
<STWeston> well, I AM on a Mac, right now...
<STWeston> I'll admit that.
<amdpox> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<STWeston> hey! xubuntu is done!
<STWeston> downloading... I think
<STWeston> did'ja know that my computer's facing the wrong way right now?
<STWeston> the CD-ROM drive and front end and stuff are facing the back of my desk.
<saiki> lol
<STWeston> I know. it's weird.
<STWeston> whelp, I'm'a shut down.
<STWeston> thanks, guys!
<STWeston> for... whatever.
<saiki> um.. just thought of this: Ubuntu (GNOME) would mount it, but xfe4 won't
<j00bacca> (:-< sad jew
<Myrtti> hmmm?
<nnull> the secondary drive i had xubuntu on failed and now grub errors on boot not allowing me to boot to xp to try make space on another drive to install, how do i remove grub?
<nnull> format my mbr?
<nnull> or?
<jarnos> nnull: Try e.g. Super grub disk or  fdisk /mbr in ms-dos to get xp.
<nnull> i have got supergrub around somewhere but its on dvd i think lol :x
<nnull> jarnosƺ can i get to ms-dos from the xp cd>
<jarnos> nnull: maybe
<jarnos> nnull: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/69013
<nnull> ta
<jarnos> nnull: Maybe you could install grub to a windows partition by an ubuntu live cd?
<jarnos> nnull: stage 1 to mbr an other stuff to a windows partition.
<nnull> i installed xubuntu on a faulty harddrive last night took like 5 hours heh
<JinKazama> hi. how to set screensaver to ask for password before close?
<nnull> but the pc is a p3 600 128ram
<nnull> wasnt too bad was running 80 mem, 120 swap, but the cpu was spiking a bit
<jarnos> nnull: Installing puppy-linux would have been faster but it is not the same thing and I am not sure how you get security updates to that.
<jarnos> nnull: (X)ubuntu installation is not the fastest one.
<march> Hi :) Does anyone know whom I can contact at canonical to get COF pics in good quality for our wiki?
<TheSheep> COF?
<nnull> jarnosƺ ive got the puppy live cd but mfg its annoying
<nnull> scans ure whole filesystem for puppy files..
<nnull> yes lets wait for that!
<favro> nnull: there is #puppylinux...
<nnull> favroƺ been there for 5+ hours
<nnull> alot of chans on this network are there but arent there at the same time
<favro> nnull: when you close puppy it will ask about making that file
<nnull> favro, yea but i dont want to make/read any files i just wanna go in mount send and begone with it heh
<favro> k
<nnull> it takes it like 4mins to search my hdds for this file, which i dont need rather annoying
<nnull> and i cant even find a way for it to stop it scanning
<nnull> gives u 5 seconds to try read and input the commands and auto boots
<nnull> ripped my cdrom drive out of it socket last night trying to get it to work
<nnull> but i fixed it heh
<nnull> RAGE X_X
<march> TheSheep: Circle Of friends
<march> http://crunchbang.org/uploads/050108100304-ubuntu-people-300-369.jpg e.g.
<kriel> I just recently installed xubuntu on this laptop. It's relatively new (though it's a refurb) and has c2duo 1.86GHz; 3G RAM. However, programs are randomly hanging and music files can take as long as 10-20s to load. Any suggestions for where I might start troubleshooting?
<TheSheep> kriel: see if dmesg shows any suspicious log messages
<kriel> Nothing looks too suspicious to me; then again, my eyes aren't trained that well.
<march> encrypted system kriel?
<kriel> nope; just told the install disk to partition it on its own.
<kriel__> Aaaand my GDM just hosed on itself. Did I miss anything?
<kriel__> s/GDM/XFCE/
<jarnos> Is it normal that writing in Firefox is pretty unresponsive occasionally?
<TheSheep> no, unless you have some weird addons installed
<knome> yes it is :P
<IamInnocent> I need help with a shortcut
<IamInnocent> something is intercepting Alt-right click
<IamInnocent> and I don't know what.
<IamInnocent> I looked everywhere in  the keyboart shortcuts
<IamInnocent> and also I tried the shortcuts here and there
<IamInnocent> hoping that something would pop-up
<IamInnocent> to no avail
<IamInnocent> This shortcut is the all important select loops in Blender
<IamInnocent> I'd like to get it back
<IamInnocent> Otherwise Xubuntu proves itself to be the fast OS I hoped for
<Eeyore-Jr> hi.  i have a widescreen monitor and i need to change the reslotion in xubuntu to 10xx by 8xx
<IamInnocent> All right I found it myself
<Ahmuck> how do i change my resoltuion from 10xx by 7xx ?
<bytor4232> Ahmuck: Open a terminal and run:  sudo displayconfig-gtk
<flyback> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wg_JB1P-HBk&feature=related# <--since people always wonder wtf my nick means
#xubuntu 2008-09-26
<stweston> Anyone know how to get a LAMP server installed on xubuntu? how to get the components?
<charlie-tca> The components are the same for all systems. You can use synaptic Package Manager to install
<charlie-tca> Apache, MySql, and Php
<stweston> okay...
<stweston> all right..
<stweston> thanks
<charlie-tca> np
<cystic850> sup
<cystic850> can someone help me configure dual displays on a laptop?
<lmathie> \join #new2irc
<lmathie> oops
<kokotosso> cystic850, whats the problem at all? your xubuntu isnt detecting both displays?
<R1cochet> !app menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about app menu
<R1cochet> !applications
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about applications
<R1cochet> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<R1cochet> how do i edit the apps dropdown menu?
<R1cochet> nvm
<paul928> R1cochet: are you still there?
<flyback> http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.7621 <-- great logo for a battery
<Nillerz> !fluxsmb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fluxsmb
<Nillerz> What's the program called that does the network thingie?
<Nillerz> Apparently not "fluxsmb"
<Nillerz> !fusesmb
<ubottu> fusesmb is a tool that allows easy access to shared folders (smb) on a network.  Links with more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FuseSmb
<Nillerz> nvm
<Gandhi> Hullo. I'm on a PC right now but I've got a laptop running Xubuntu (Hardy Heron) elsewhere, which I'm about to go visit. I've got a new usb wireless network adaptor for it (ZD1211B) and just want to be prepared in case it's not entirely straight forward...
<Gandhi> Can anyone think of anything I particuarly need to keep in mind?
<knome> Gandhi, you could search google; it seems that a few people have had problems with it
<Gandhi> knome : *nod* I am doing :)
<Myrtti> I've never had any hiccups with it
<Myrtti> I've got a-link usb thingie with zd1211 and it has been a true lifesaver
<knome> hmh
<Gandhi> Myrtti : Glad to hear it.
<Gandhi> So it should just plug n' play? I don't need to download anything extra, or fiddle with any terminal commands?
<Myrtti> should be pretty much p'n'p
<TheSheep> pay and pray?
<Gandhi> ponce n' pants?
 * Gandhi ponders the plethora of possible 'P's
<Tim__> i d/l xbunto to my pc and do i have to make somthing to like a boot disk to install on a new pc
<charlie-tca> If you downloads a file that ends in .iso, you have to burn the image to a cd
<charlie-tca> don't copy the file, make sure you select burn image or write image
<Tim__> ok
<charlie-tca> Then reboot with the cd in your drive and install Xubuntu from the cd
<Tim__> ok
<Tim__> charlie- disk image option right when i am buring the cd
<charlie-tca> Yes, that is right.
<Tim__> one other question is....ubunto as long as it has picked up the network card...North american cable internet should work fine
<charlie-tca> That's right. 8.04 works pretty good on that. If you have problems, ask here or on the mailing list
<charlie-tca> xubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<Tim__> thanks a lot and have a great day...charlie
 * charlie-tca nods :)
<robert22_> hi there
<knome> hello here
<robert22_> can anyone help me i have two Linux computers and only 1 printer, how can i share that printer from: Xubuntu to: Ubuntu?
<knome> robert22_, xubuntu is basically the same than ubuntu
<knome> robert22_, have you looked at the printer settings?
<robert22_> knome, Im very new with Xubuntu and Ubuntu is there a sharing option under printer settings?
<knome> robert22_, i suppose there is. i have no real experience on sharing printers in a unix network, and can't really even help as i don't have printer
<knome> robert22_, you could search ubuntuforums.org, if you're stuck, or visit #ubuntu
<knome> robert22_, there's usually more people online and available to help
<robert22_> knome, ok thx
<knome> yw
<Odd-rationale> robert22_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers
<robert22_> odd-rationale. thanks I will get mutch use of that, ty very mutch
<karlhx> hi, i'm moving from windows to linux now. i used to use linux some time ago, and now i want to use it again
<karlhx> i work with programming and webdesign, used softwares as fireworks and dreamweaver
<karlhx> are there equivalents on linux xubuntu?
<ron_o> I don't get how my Norcent monitor is working on my old xorg.conf configurations.
<ron_o> I guess I should just accept it, no?
<knome> karlhx, http://tips.webdesign10.com/using-linux-for-web-design-and-development-ubuntu might help you
<karlhx> the post is from 2 years ago, but i'll read it anyway, hope all the softwares listed there are still being udpdated
<karlhx> thank you knome
<knome> most of them are, i think
<TheSheep> knome: new gimp (dv version) is sweet
<TheSheep> dev version
<knome> TheSheep, haven't tried and possibly will not
<TheSheep> knome: moving away from linux?
<knome> TheSheep, no, but i have a PS license
<pc_dude> I'm new to Ubuntu Linux and I am trying to play yahoo game pool online but when I log in it says...   This game cannot be played using your current settings. Please, try the following:    Check to make sure that java is enabled in your browser. (learn more)  If you do not have java installed you may download it here.  To learn more about java support for browsers, visit our help pages.    I have tried to install java support b
<TheSheep> knome: I didn't know there was PS for linux
<knome> TheSheep, there isn't
<TheSheep> !java | pc_dude
<ubottu> pc_dude: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<knome> TheSheep, there is PS for VMWare Player for unix ;)
<TheSheep> knome: but you still get the clumsy windows interface
<knome> well...
<knome> no can do always
<knome> imho, PS is superior to gimp
<knome> also PS works quite well with wine
<pc_dude> I've tried to do this but am not sure I got it done or got it done correctly!
<knome> but wacom tablets need some more development before i can start using PS w/ wine
<knome> *wacom tablet drivers
<TheSheep> knome: works well with gimp :) there is even hotplug now
<knome> TheSheep, the problem is not that they wouldn't *work at all*
<knome> TheSheep, but really, PS can handle all the features way better.
<knome> TheSheep, or to be more exact, windows drivers can handle ... better than linux drivers
<TheSheep> knome: since they implemented smoothing, Im happy with the linux drivers
<TheSheep> knome: maybe the problem is between linux and wine?
<knome> TheSheep, when was that?
<TheSheep> knome: some year ago, I think
<knome> hmm..
<knome> i might try it
<knome> anyway i'm happy with vmware mostly
<TheSheep> I'm really allergic to windows user interface
<knome> ouchhh
<knome> those interface fonts hurt me
<knome> ok, much better now
<ron_o> installed my new monitor, and now thunar is so large I can't do anything with it.
<ron_o> I can't minimize it or anything.
<knome> alt+drag
<ron_o> worked like a charm. :)
<knome> TheSheep, doesn't seem to work so well
<CppIsWeird> where is the config file for auto-mounting?
<knome> CppIsWeird, you probably mean /etc/fstab
<CppIsWeird> no, thats not it, like when you plug in a memory card and it automatically sets that up
<jarnos> Can you restrict registered middle-clicks speed?
<jarnos> I mean for mouse event detection.
<jarnos> And maybe better talk about registered middle-click frequency.
<floating> hey
<floating> how can i see which partition is my ext2fs partition
<user6> hello everyones
<floating> im on live cd, and have xubuntu installed, but the live cd didnt load that
<floating> I choosed 'e' on linux entry into grup menu; the first voice appeared as root (hd0,3) but I saw that the ext2fs partition was into 2!!!
<floating> So I changed it into root(hd0,2) with 'e' option.
<floating> this guy doesnt explain where he saw
<user6> i'm italian so sorry for my english
<user6> I got a problem with xubuntu
<user6> I can't ping my gateway
<user6> xubuntu stay in a mixed lan
<floating> i also tried this grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 but get Error 15: File not found
<user6> when I ping 192.1968.0.1 it give me estination Host Unreachable
<user6> some tips?
<floating> blah, maybe i just try randomly
<floating> i go try ->
<user6> how to proced?
<vidd> user6, what is your machine's IP address?
<user6> dhpc assigned
<vidd> type ipconfig
<vidd> it will tell you
<user6> command not found
<vidd> sorry...ifconfig
<user6> strange
<user6> dhpc assign 192.168.0.190
<vidd> mask?
<user6> 255.255.255.0
<user6> is correct for my lan
<vidd> can the machine reach the internet?
<user6> no
<user6> it can't
<vidd> wired or wireless?
<user6> wired
<vidd> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<user6> strange really?
<user6> ok
<vidd> what do you get now?
<user6> umm
<user6> error while getting interface flags
<user6> no such device
<vidd> is your wired ethernet card a pcmcia card?
<user6> may be that it dont recognize my ethernet card
<user6> this is a notebook
<vidd> that is exactly why
<user6> integred
<user6> why?
<vidd> did this work b4?
<user6> yes... but not with xubuntu
<user6> still few days ago
<vidd> what did it work for?
<user6> it works with XP pro... i0ve canged HD
<vidd> what does lspci tell you the lan card is?
<user6> internet connection goes well
<user6> ethernet controller Realteck semiconductor
<vidd> is there a wifi card as well?
<user6> no
<vidd> strange....
<user6> really??
<user6> :-)
<vidd> ok....sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<vidd> what lines do you have that start inet....
<vidd> iface....sorry
<user6> iface... al
<user6> all
<user6> auto lo
<user6> iface lo inet loopback
<user6> auto eth0 iface ath0 inet dhpc
<user6> ...eth1..
<user6> same
<user6> eth2
<user6> .... same...
<user6> ath0
<user6> ... same
<user6> wlan0
<user6> same
<vidd> how many network cards you got????
<user6> one
<user6> if i know
<vidd> according to this file, you have 5
<user6> there's only the ethernet entry
<nnull> you guys think xubuntu would work ok on a p3 128 meg of ram (500 meg swap) >
<nnull> ?
<vidd> comment out all lines except....
<vidd> one momnet....ill pastebin....
<user6> ok
<vidd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50953/
<vidd> comment out everything else with # at the beginning of the line
<vidd> then....
<vidd> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<vidd> and if that throws errors, reboot
<zoredache> nnull: you won't be able to use the livecd installer on 128.  The livecd requires 192... You can use the alternate installer.  You can trim things down to get it to run
<zoredache> !lowmwm | nnull
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lowmwm
<zoredache> !lowmem | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<nnull> thankyou, i did use the alternate cd, but the same as all ubuntu installs ive done, it doesnt let me select any software it just installs ?
<zoredache> yes, it just installs.  Once you are done installing you can use synaptic,, apt-get, aptitude or whatever to add or remove anything else...  Of course you can also choose the 'expert' mode on the installer and then you get a lot of control
<zoredache> of course in the expert mode you probably will be asked far more questions then you really want to answer
<user6> vidd: ok done
<nnull> zoredacheƺ ah
<nnull> from the link u provided, it seems i should be running fluxbox instead of xfce, as its lighter?
<user6> it seems to be working fine in the therminal
<harrihu> hello
<harrihu> is anyone here?
<user6> vidd:
<harrihu> I have a question
<zoredache> nnull: I am not familar with flux.
<user6> the computer stay on lan for a second
<user6> then go out
<zoredache> harrihu: we are here... and you don't need to ask to ask questions... after all you just asked two.
<harrihu> lol
<vidd> user6, what does ifconfig tell you now?
<nnull> in xubuntu can i say.. turn off all X and just have a command line?
<harrihu> I cannot see the menues
<nnull> how would i make it start as command line and if i wanted to use it for GUI i could type start xfce or something?
<harrihu> the ones that default to the top and bottom of the screen
<zoredache> nnull: sure.  Of course xubuntu without gui is identical to ubuntu without a gui...
<user6> 2 voice ath0
<harrihu> I moved them to the bottom so that they hide untill you mouse over them
<nnull> zoredacheƺ cool how do i initiate the switching mate?
<user6> sorry
<user6> again
<user6> 2 voices
<harrihu> and now I cannot see them at all
<user6> eth0
<user6> and lo
<zoredache> harrihu: try pressing 'alt-f2' then running 'xfce4-panel'
<user6> inet address eth0
<nnull> ahh k'
<user6> 192.168.0.190
<user6> mas
<user6> k
<user6> 255.255.255.0
<vidd> ok...can you ping now?
<user6> lo is local
<vidd> lo will always be local....
<user6> no
<harrihu> hey thank you sooo much
<zoredache> nnull: you would set gdm to not start automatically, then you would run 'startxfce4' from a terminal when you want to start the gui
<vidd> it means "loopback"
<harrihu> thats a huge help
<user6> Destination Hosto Unreachable
<vidd> ok....
<user6> ok
<user6> ko
<vidd> now add lines 4&5 from my pastebin and set it to eth1
<nnull> zoredacheƺ awesome :D
<vidd> so you have 3 networks....lo, eth0 and eth1
<user6> ok
<harrihu> big help thx guys
<vidd> while you are at it, add eth2 as well
<user6> olso eth2
<user6> also
<user6> ??
<vidd> restarting the network will error out because you will be polling non-existint network interfaces....rebooting may be easier
<vidd> yes
<user6> eth1 give me error
<user6> eth2 too
<vidd> like so: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50961/
<vidd> brb
<user6> i've done sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<user6> yes like this
<user6> uummmm tired buddy
<user6> ?????????????????
<user6> when you come in Italy you have a pizza paied
<user6> if you want to stop i understand you
<user6> it is terrible this case
<user6> i've notced a thing
<user6> when i've changed interfaces file
<user6> line look at this PC for one moment
<user6> vidd: see you buddy
<user6> i'm going to annoing some other
<user6> vidd: still here?
<vidd> im back
<vidd> sorry
<vidd> im at work
<user6> i'm sorry
<user6> but i hanoticed a message
<user6> DHCPACK on eth0 to 255.255.255.255
<user6> it don't end with 0
<vidd> does ifconfig connect any of the interfaces?
<user6> ifconfig give me 3 inet6 addr
<user6> with MAC address
<user6> present only eth0 and lo
<user6> pc is seen if i look at lan
<user6> but isn't recognized
<vidd> you said your gateway is definently .0.1?
<user6> yes
<vidd> set your interfaces as such: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50973/
<vidd> this puts your laptop outside your router's DHCP range
<vidd> remove the eth1 and eth2 interfaces
<user6> may i give a static configuration?
<vidd> yes...use the one i specified first
<vidd> any luck?
<floating> hmm. my eclipse froze. i chose end process from system monitor. the app still is visible on xfce. then i tried ps -aux | grep eclipse but nop.. not alive
<floating> how can i get rid of this annoying instance that is visible
<user6> so ... this configuration gives at notebook ip address 192.168.0.15
<vidd> yes
<user6> but the pc is entered like 192.168.0.190
<user6> oh
<user6> sorry
<vidd> they cant have the same IP
<user6> i've put this range from myself
<user6> instead of 15
<user6> i have wrote 190
<user6> the pc is entered for a second
<vidd> with the notebook set this way, and you sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<user6> now is out
<vidd> wait....
<user6> Listening on LPF/eth0/00:0a:e4:42:ba:2c
<user6> Sending on LPF/eth0/00:0a:e4:42:ba:2c
<vidd> is the PC you on now connected to that router? (gateway)
<user6> no
<vidd> so the laptop and pc are NOT on the same network?
<user6> DHPCDISCOVER on Eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 inteval 4
<vidd> there should not be any DHCPDISCOVER....
<vidd> we set a static ip
<user6> DHCPOFFER from 192.168.0.1
<user6> DHCPREQUEST on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67
<vidd> user6, STOP!!!!
<user6> DHCPACK from 192.168.0.1
<vidd> !paste user6
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste user6
<user6> bound to 192.168.0.190 -- renewal in 233 second
<user6> sorry
<user6> ...
<vidd> !paste | user6
<ubottu> user6: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<user6> i was writing
<user6> i wasn't read your message
<vidd> user6, check your /etc/network/interfaces
<user6> ok
<vidd> make sure that there is only one iface eth0 line....
<vidd> and it set to static and not dhcp
<user6> without auto lo...?
<user6> ys
<user6> rstart?
<vidd> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50973/
<vidd> does your interfaces file match this?
<user6> setting apart empty lines ... it seems to be the same
<user6> don't surf...
<vidd> what does ifconfig tell you the IP address is?
<user6> right
<user6> 192.168.0.15
<vidd> can you ping 192.168.0.1?
<user6> no
<vidd> is the laptop connected to the same router as the computer you are on now?
<user6> yes is the same
<vidd> is this computer linux or xp?
<user6> this is kubuntu
<user6> the notebook is xubuntu
<vidd> on this computer, what does ifconfig tell you the gateway is?
<user6> give me paste bin
<vidd> ?
<vidd> on this machine, type ifconfig
<user6> ok
<user6> done
<vidd> paste the info into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<vidd> and post the link
<user6> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/50987/
<zoredache> ifconfig doesn't tell the you the gateway?  Don't you need use the 'route' command to see the gatway
<vidd> user6, can this machine ping 192.168.0.1?
<vidd> user6, can this machine ping 192.168.0.15?
<user6> 0.1 yes                   0.15 no
<vidd> ill bet you dollars to donuts that your router has MAC filtering enabled
<vidd> =\
<user6> i like donuts
<vidd> i like dollars
<user6> :-)))
<vidd> so its a fair bet =]
<vidd> do you have access to the router setup?
<user6> wait
<user6> i have no router
<vidd> ???
<vidd> then what are you connecting to?
<user6> is the PC 192.168.0.1 that give line to the other pc
<vidd> what device is @ ip 192.168.0.1?
<user6> i have a modem
<user6> and a switch
<user6> 20 ports
<vidd> !
<vidd> ok
<user6> is an xp home
<vidd> you need to configure a router for the other computer to connect to
<user6> it give line to 2 kubuntu and 2 xp pro and this damn..#°ò@ of notebook
<user6> there are also a win98
<vidd> so...let me see if i understand....
<user6> and a MAC
<vidd> one computer connects to the internet.....
<user6> yes
<vidd> dial-up or broadband?
<user6> adsl
<vidd> ok....
<vidd> get one of your linux machines to that position....
<user6> then it is connected to a switch
<vidd> and set up router service on that box
<user6> yes is several month that i think to do that
<vidd> that specific machine needs 2 eth devices
<vidd> one to the modem, one to the switch
<user6> modem is usb
<user6> np
<user6> I know that xp home have a limit o 5 pc
<user6> ... i have read this somewere
<vidd> WinXP is horrid as a router machine
<user6> yes i agree
<vidd> so evict it from the job and put a reliable machine there
<user6> but i can assure that some times in this place we was connected with the some PC i have said to you and other 4
<user6> ok
<user6> i want to say only that this problem is the same from several month
<vidd> windows is a summertime OS ....summer-times it works, summer-times it dont =]
<user6> and it appens also is there are xp home
<user6> 1 kubuntu
<user6> and this notebook
<vidd> having a switch without router serves on your network is worthless
<vidd> you need a machine that dishes out and manages traffic (a router)
<user6> your tips is the best ... and i know...
<vidd> I work for an ISP....
<user6> but i know also that this is not the problem for this machine
<user6> ok
<user6> ok
<user6> vidd: thank you for patience
<vidd> how many machines are currently on right now connecting to that specific connection computer?
<user6> i'll promise you that if i propose this problem again will be when i'll change the 192.168.0.1...:-)
<user6> ...
<user6> 8
<user6> +1
<vidd> power off all but the connection machine, the on you are talking to me on and the laptop....
<user6> 7 works perfectly
<vidd> let me know when that is done
<user6> now
<user6> ??
<vidd> yes
<user6> there are only 3
<vidd> does your modem have a CAT-5 connection port?
<vidd> as well as USB?
<user6> no
<vidd> so no ethernet jack
<vidd> what modle is it?
<user6> accessmedia
<user6> is a router that works like modem
<harrihu> when did xubuntu a.04 come out?
<harrihu> 8.04
<knome> 04/2008
<harrihu> cool
<harrihu> thx
<vidd> user6, what model #?
<user6> Access Media
<user6> sorry
<vidd> i cant look up data on your modem without the actual model number
<user6> Access Media fastRate
<user6> 100 USB
<vidd> grrr....all google pulls up are pages in some language i cant read =[
<user6> yes is usually the old distribution of alice for telecom
<user6> the modem
<vidd> well....this is all I can do as far as recommendations to help you:
<user6> ehi vidd: what is the way to write in red like you made???
<vidd> have a linux bow set up as the primary contact machine
<user6> ok
<user6> i'll execute
<user6> thank you again
<vidd> set up router service on that machine to dish out dhcp addresses
<user6> yes
<user6> see you buddy
<vidd> when someone types your name, the whole message shows up in red
<user6> and have a good week end
<user6> ah
<user6> it's so easy?
<user6> bye
<vidd> to set up router service?
<user6> to write in red
<vidd> when you put in one's name, you dont see it....but they do
<user6> to set up router service i think will be no problem
<user6> I hope
<zoredache> of course it is highly dependant on the irc client and how the person has configured it...
<user6> bye
<vidd> user6, if you need help, the ppl @ #kubuntu will help (or come back here)
<user6> sure
<user6> i know
<Luigi> i'm havin a problem, i can't get any sound on this thing. and it's worked fine before.
<favro> !sound | Luigi tried this?
<ubottu> Luigi tried this?: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Luigi> alright, everything works fine now, thanks :)
<favro> well done Luigi :)
<homebrewcider> Got a new monitor, with DVI, but it seems I can't seem to get my video card outputting through DVI
<homebrewcider> anything I can do?
<Steyn> hmm
<Steyn> Can someone help me?
<Steyn> I just used the xubuntu live disc, but i need to log in
<Steyn> i tryed "ubuntu" and "xubuntu", but neither did work
<knome> log in?
<favro> you shouldn't be asked to login but try ubuntu and don't type anything for password just hit enter
<favro> any luck Steyn ?
<Steyn> "Incorrect username or password"
<Steyn> Nope, don't work :(
<Steyn> knome: yes, it's the first time that when I boot a live disc, it asks for an username and password
<Steyn> I'll just reboot, and install xubuntu without live disc
<charlie-tca> homebrewcider: I had to set mine up with DVI only first, disconnected the VGA
<charlie-tca> Then it worked in DVI mode.
<favro> Steyn: have you done the md5 check - google results suggest it is a bad iso/burn that causes that
<favro> !md5 | Steyn
<ubottu> Steyn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Steyn> damned
<Steyn> the md5 isn't correct
<Steyn> corrupt download >.<
<favro> there you go :)
<Steyn> indeed
<Steyn> and does someone know why i get a 403 when i'm trying to download the torrent?
<Steyn> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/desktop/xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Steyn> I must use the http download...
<Steyn> ok, downloading again
<favro> Steyn: what link are you using to get there?
<Steyn> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/
<Steyn> then desktop
<Steyn> then xubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-i386.iso
<Steyn> en then i get a 403
<favro> cody-somerville: ^^
<favro> Steyn: it works from here
<cody-somerville> thanks
<Steyn> ah well
<Steyn> I found it on isohunt
<Steyn> and it works with the ubuntu tracker
<knome> what was the link to latest xubuntu again?
<charlie-tca> knome: hardy or intrepid?
<cody-somerville> You're not suppose to download the iso
<knome> i
<cody-somerville> you're suppose to download the torrent file
<knome> ...ntrepid
<cody-somerville> http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<knome> thanks.
<shawn123> i just installed xubuntu with hdtv and the dpi settings are all messed up, i tried multiple fixes online but the text is still way too small someone please help me
<Nillerz> Set the dpi to 72?
<Nillerz> or other problem?
<shawn123> i tried setting the dpi in xorg and added the Files section that point to the 100dpi path like all the how toos say
<shawn123> i have to set the font size to 18+ before anything is even close to readable
<Nillerz> What is the resolution of the TV
<Nillerz> ?
<edugonch> Hello, I'm new in linux and I want to make an application for xubuntu, so I have some questions, what IDE do you recomend me, and what graphical API do I need to use? thank
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: well, xfce uses gtk as its toolkit. So really, any gtk app would do...
<Nillerz> I am doing most my programming in x86 Assembly. I do it in Bluefish and compile it through Terminal
<Odd-rationale> edugonch: most of xfce is in C or C++
<Odd-rationale> gtk is in C. there is a C++ binding: gtkmm
<edugonch> thanks
<Nillerz> Assembly is superior.
<Nillerz> The language programming languages are programmed in
<Odd-rationale> i'm thinking of going the C++ and glade route...
<edugonch> <Nillerz>: there are a lot of compilers write in c and c++ also in c#, I know that assembler is the gol of any languaje, but I thing is not good to program a end user application in assember
<edugonch> *think
<edugonch> My english is not very good, sorry
<Nillerz> But oh lord it's fast!
<edugonch> to run, no for develop
<Steyn2> wtf
<Steyn2> I downloaded it again
<Nillerz> well it's the final user in mind. Speedy development is slow product. Slow development is fast product.
<Steyn2> and I've got the same md5
<Steyn2> en now the download was perfect, I'm sure
<Nillerz> Try another souce
<Steyn2> it's already from another :P
<Steyn2> previous time it was from the mirror in the netherlands
<Steyn2> now from bittorent
<Nillerz> ''\(o_O)/''
<Steyn2> ow wait
<Steyn2> my previous download was correct
<Steyn2> this one also
<Steyn2> i had the md5sums of ubuntu, not xubuntu :x
<Steyn2> ok, then I still got the problem that i can't log in
<Steyn2> but good, that'll be the problem for tomorrow
<Steyn2> i go to bed
<deviant> helloo
<Odd-rationale> !hi | deviant
<ubottu> deviant: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu!
<deviant> heh
#xubuntu 2008-09-27
<deviant> um
<deviant> im having xserver issues
<deviant> since installing the latest round of updates
<deviant> anyone else having similar?
<deviant> no?
<Odd-rationale> deviant: what driver?
<deviant> if you mean video, just software
<deviant> havent installed nvidia-glx
<deviant> from what i could see the updates were thunderbird 2.0.0.17 and libc
<Odd-rationale> deviant: what kind of issues?
<deviant> i just get a blue background with text saying the xserver couldn't start
<deviant> and then the text login prompt appears
<Odd-rationale> deviant: are you on another machine right now?
<deviant> no booted using live cd
<Odd-rationale> deviant: what version of ubuntu do you have installed?
<deviant> its xubuntu 8.04.1
<deviant> im using a lenovo 3000 n200 laptop
<deviant> been working absolutely fine until this
<Odd-rationale> deviant: can you go to /media/<disk>/etc/X11/xorg.conf and pastebin that file?
<deviant> ill try yeah
<Odd-rationale> here's the pastebin link:
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Odd-rationale> deviant: note that is is /media/<disk>/etc/... not just /etc/
<deviant> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51094/
<Nillerz> !bye | deviant
<ubottu> deviant: Au revoir!
<Nillerz> Huh. I'll be.
<Odd-rationale> deviant: have you tried booting into recovery mode and select: Fix broken xorg?
<deviant> havent
<deviant> how do i do that?
<Odd-rationale> deviant: before grub loads, press esc. then choose recover mode for your kernel...
<deviant> oh right, ill try it
<deviant> thanks !:)
<Odd-rationale> deviant: i gtg. ttyl.
<Nillerz> Okay I still can't access folders on a windows computer
<Nillerz> Any help?
<Nillerz> !fusesmb doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nillerz> I get connection timeouts
<Nillerz> Every time I mount fusesmb and try to access teh directory I get an error stating the connection timed out
<test3r> I forgot where the test releases are and would like to boot newest build. How do I find Intrepid Alpha 6???
<test3r> wait sry found it
<test3r> :)
<nnull> im pretty sure it would be but i just wanna double check, its a bad idea to run a encrypted partition on a very low resource pc correct?
<zoredache> it probably wouldn't work out to well...
<nnull> yea i did last night, runs like a dog
<nnull> like a dog i say
<nnull> i need him running like horse not like dog, i cant put a saddle on a dog
<nnull> or could i....
<test3r> nnull >> IMHO: you can when it's running LUNIX core (more so with Debian, even!). Try to do it with Windows, and, you're right, it doesn't work.
<Genelyk> o/
<[biabia]> anyone do much printing of shell scripts or text files from the shell using lpr or cupsdoprint? i dont like the small thin default font but i cant figure out how to change it
<flyback> collapses on the floor crying from the sound of mikey mouse having sex family guy
<alec> i just installed xubuntu on an old mac and having some display problems
<alec> how do i connect wirlessly using xubuntu, i just installed it
<alec_> i need help, new to xubuntu, having display problems
<TheSheep> alec_: any details?
<alec_> i installed xubuntu feisty ppc, on an old mac g3, the install went fien, except the display is skewed, the left of the screen is blank.
<alec_> someone told me to download displayconfig-gtk
<alec_> i did this and it made the dislay much worse
<alec_> but it seemed to be a suggestion in the right vein.
<TheSheep> alec_: you don't download it, it's installed y default
<TheSheep> alec_: but I don't know much about power pc versions of xubuntu
<TheSheep> alec_: if it's feisty, you can try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and set the right settings for your hardware there
<alec_> TheSheep: I dont know anything, i believe that it wasnt installed, but i certainly couldnt be sure. i think i need to somehow set the display settings but im not sure how
<TheSheep> alec_: it's possible it wasn't there in feisty yet
<TheSheep> alec_: the command I gave you should alolow you to set the display settings
<alec_> TheSheep: im new to linux so you will ahve to bare with me
<alec_> TheSheep: do you have any suggestions for correcting the display being offset, and the top of the display running the bottom up the top. and i know that this hardly makes any sense
<TheSheep> alec_: try openning the terminal and typing 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<TheSheep> alec_: then it will ask you for your password and let you configure your x server
<alec_> TheSheep: ill try, when i installed displayconfig-gtk, if thats waht i did, i set the screen far less readable that it was. so its super hard to see,
<alec_> i was planning on reistalling
<alec_> its possible to boot straight to terminal is that correct?
<TheSheep> alec_: you can also switch to terminal with alt+ctrl+f1, f2, f3, etc.
<alec_> is there a key i can hold down during startup to open to terminal?
<alec_> thank you for the help by the way
<TheSheep> alec_: you can switch to terminal with already running system, with that alt+ctrl+f1. if you press esc while booting, you should also have a menu where you can select 'recovery mode' or somethng like that
<TheSheep> but I'm not sure whther this powerks for ppc
<TheSheep> !display
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<alec_> TheSheep: thanks, im giving it a try
<alec_> thank you ubutto
<TheSheep> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<alec_> i thought so
<alec_> im not so familiar with irc etiquite. what does the ! point mean before something?
<TheSheep> it's a command for the bot
<Myrtti> its a command for the bot
<Myrtti> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TheSheep> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Myrtti> !opsnack
<ubottu> Chocolate! And Raisins! And ICE CREAM! ooo! and 60 minutes +m!
<alec_> irc is a weird and wild place
<Myrtti> welcome ;-)
<alec_> i feel so small and insignificant
<TheSheep> that will pass
<alec_> should i listen to this bot?
<alec_> because i am
<Myrtti> that one, yes
<alec_> and a bot is?
<Myrtti> a program running on a server handling some tedious repeating tasks
<Myrtti> !info supybot
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.3-1 (hardy), package size 495 kB, installed size 2968 kB
<alec_> like my asking how to fix my display problem in xubunty feisty ppc
<Myrtti> it knows only data given to it...
<alec_> do you know anything more than data given to you? because the bot was wrong
<TheSheep> well, that would be me being wrong
<Myrtti> bot was wrong? hmmm.
<alec_> oh
<alec_> hey man, im just glad someone is helping me at 4 in the morning f with my decade old computer
<alec_> its one of those its the thought that counts sort of things
<Myrtti> its not 4am ;-)
<Myrtti> 2008-09-27 10:57:57
<alec_> where are you? it is for me
<Myrtti> Finland, just woke up
<alec_> oh! well, very nice, im in  new york
<alec_> and its early
<alec_> didnt you guys invent this linux?
<TheSheep> no
<alec_> well, i told you i didnt know anything
<Myrtti> Linus started it, thats all
<alec_> so no suggestions for display problems>
<TheSheep> and many people before him,  like Stallman, Kerningham and Ritchie, etc.
<alec_> ?
<TheSheep> alec_: the dpkg-reconfigure thing didn't work?
<Myrtti> that sudo dpkg-reconfigure should do it
<alec_> well it did something that effected the problem i had, but it didnt fix it
<Myrtti> you've uninstalled that gtkdisplayconf thing?
<alec_> its hard to describe but the display was all there before but the bottom repeated at the bottom, and the left quarter was blank
<alec_> now the screen is half the and smooched against the right side and theres more black
<alec_> it seems to me it worked but in the wrong way
<alec_> oh no i havent unistalled
<alec_> i tried to reverse the command in terminal, but now i can hardly see the screen so who knows what i did
<alec_> im like the high maintainance girlfriend arent i?
<Myrtti> I wouldn't know :->
<alec_> lucky
<alec_> you should leave finland and come to NY they love guys over here who have a healthy linux habit
<alec_> and im not kidding
<alec_> or your not a guy.
<alec_> opps
<sulle> ftw
<Myrtti> exactly ;-)
<Myrtti> hi sulle
<sulle> hi =)
<alec_> oh not a boy. well the same goes for you
<sulle> been up all night trying to find out what grub error 22 was and how to fix it. and it was realy easy when i found out.:P. hate beeing a unix noob :(
<Myrtti> sulle: we've all been there...
<alec_> does anyone who just came know how to fix a xubuntu display problem
<alec_> ?
<sulle> is it a wide screen?
<alec_> sulle: no
<alec_> its not displaying properly
<alec_> i just installed on an old mac
<sulle> how does it look?
<sulle> what is the problem?
<alec_> hard to describe
<sulle> hmm
<alec_> i can see part of the display, but the left quarter is blacked out and the top repeats at the bottom.
<alec_> i cant describe it
<sulle> what mac is it?
<alec_> the folks above told me to try configdisplay-gtk and it effected it but not the way i wanted
<alec_> an old ibook
<alec_> i think a g3
<alec_> old
<sulle> Well i am a noob so i have no clue how to fix it. but do as i do and google it. Maybe we will find something.
<alec_> thanks
<alec_> i am very much a noob too
<alec_> and i have
<sulle> Have you posted the problem on ubuntu forums?
<sulle> That might help you out alot.
<alec_> ive spent like a week finding the distro and how to install it an so on
<alec_> i have, but i am yet to reciecve a response. ill get there, it will jsut take some work
<alec_> and it helps that i have the computer im on that runs ubuntu just fine
<alec_> so its 11 in finland? lucky bastards
<sulle> The shooting?, wasnt it 10 ?
<knome> woot?
<alec_> not me? you mean someone else?
<sulle> what? i am confused.
<knome> 11 what? the clock?
<alec_> never mond
<sulle> hahah
<alec_> mind
<sulle> oh sorry i am tierd as H*ll.
<knome> np
<sulle> Well its 10:24 here "norway".
<knome> i'm still at bed
<alec_> its 4:30 here
<sulle> hmmm
<knome> alec_, yes it is 11.-- in finland :)
<alec_> hell yeah
<alec_> thank you
<knome> how come we are lucky bastards?
<alec_> because its all nice and morning
<alec_> dont you like morning?
<knome> hah
<knome> nope
<alec_> no?
<knome> nope
<knome> i prefer night
<alec_> fair enough
<knome> and evening
<alec_> well we can trade
<sulle> ye night ftw
<knome> the worst thing in the morning is that you have to get up from your bed
<sulle> yup
<knome> and i'm hungry
<alec_> well, the leaving the bed is the problem, but its also good, because you cant say that its for shit... yet
<sulle> When i get out of bed i start freezing and i just go to bed again. thats how i get l8 for work sometimes :(
<knome> lol :D
<alec_> cold in finland i assume
<alec_> : P
<knome> you get used to it
<knome> and i prefer cold over warm
<knome> :P
<alec_> i dont
<sulle> is it cold there now ?
<knome> uooh
<alec_> here?
<alec_> no, just started cooling off
<alec_> 70 or so
<alec_> rained the last couplde
<alec_> couple
<sulle> here its fall and its not cold, its just raining.
<knome> it was a damn hot day on thusrday here
<sulle> i guess the snow is here in 1 moth or so :P
<alec_> well then its the same. were heading into it. a little rain, the temp dropped then or so in the last week
<sulle> well see you guys later, i got to take a shower and get me some food.
<knome> see you and have a nice day
<sulle> you 2
<alec_> and then there were none
<knome> bah
<alec_> oh 2
<alec_> so whats your excuse
<knome> for what? ;)
<alec_> i was being phecious.
<alec_> is that spelled right?
<knome> uh... don't think so
<alec_> neither do i
<alec_> its not even phoenitically spelled right
<alec_> and neither is that
<knome> lol :D
<alec_> so your in finland
<alec_> ?
<knome> yes
<alec_> never been
<alec_> though that doesnt say much
<knome> many people haven't
<alec_> i think iwould like to
<knome> we have lots of space :P
<alec_> saw that movie pathfinder when i was a kid, im into it
<knome> and depressed people
<alec_> hahaa
<alec_> we have that here
<alec_> trust me
<knome> in usa?
<alec_> yes
<knome> well i think in finland it's a bit different sort of depression
<alec_> maybe
<alec_> who knows
<alec_> alls i know is we have pleanty
<knome> you know, in winter you have only very little daytime
<alec_> plenty
<alec_> oh i know all about it, and in places like alaka (usa) : ) doctors will prescribe uv lights for depression because they have 6 months of dark
<alec_> alaska
<alec_> i meant
<knome> yeah
<knome> but i think you don't live in alaska? ;)
<alec_> no
<alec_> new york
<alec_> but im from california
<alec_> true but i still dispute the class of depression
<knome> he
<alec_> ?
<knome> = heh ;)
<alec_> oh
<alec_> he
<knome> so how is it like to live in NY?
<alec_> :)
<knome> do you live far from the "center"?
<alec_> i live in a neighborhood of brooklyn called williamsburg. just across the river from anhattan
<alec_> manhattan
<alec_> so, very close to the"center"
<alec_> in a neighborhood full of grownup children
<knome> hmm
<alec_> sort of like the island of lost toys only less endearing
<knome> aren't they usually called adults? :P
<alec_> far less endearing
<alec_> very clever.
<alec_> i guess were called adults now?
<knome> hehe
<knome> so how did you end up there?
<alec_> well
<alec_> i dont know
<knome> x)
<alec_> my best friend from highs school, noelle came here to go to some famous acting school
<knome> and so you followed?
<alec_> and i was back home doing stuff and i decided one day that i was going to go
<knome> yayy
<knome> so what do you do?
<knome> study? work?
 * TheSheep looks towards xubuntu-offtopic
<alec_> and i called her up about three years after she moved and told her i was going to come visit her
<knome> TheSheep, too lazy, we'll stop this is someone needs support ;)
<knome> *if
<TheSheep> knome: many peole read the backlog
<alec_> "and she was like " yay" when and i said tomorrow
<knome> TheSheep, oh, this was #xubuntu
<alec_> so i came on a oneway ticket and thats all
<knome> not -devel..
<alec_> ?
<knome> alec_, let's join #xubuntu-offtopic
<alec_> ok
<looping_> hello
<knome> hello looping_
<looping_> hi knome.
<looping_> do you have trouble choosing a desktop? ;)
<knome> nope? :)
<looping_> or you're just a killer gnome... haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
<looping_> sorry
<knome> choose xfce.
<knome> hah
<knome> that was a referral to my nick, i see
<knome> it's not a combination of kde and gnome
<looping_> no problem, I didn't think it was
<looping_> :)
<looping_> just kidding.
<knome> x)
<knome> i used to be "emunkki", but then it was kind of clashing with "emonkey", a kubuntu guy
<knome> so i thought that i'd just change back to this, my "normal" nick
<looping_> I need help because although XFCE is quite lightweight, my 256MB of RAM have a hard time dealing with all the apps I use. I often get stuck while the computer just... get busy doing stuff I don't know about.
<looping_> knome, ok
<looping_> If I remember well, looping_ is my second nickname ever.
<knome> have you looked at htop?
<looping_> I used Beorn for a while, when I started using IRC but then a friend of mine nicknamed me looping, and I have been using it ever since.
<knome> x)
<looping_> looping, as in The A Team Murdock character. :p
<looping_> htop, I know top. is it some variant of it?
<knome> yes
<knome> so what does top say when xubuntu is freezed?
<looping_> it usually tells me that damn epiphany-browser is eating all the RAM because it has been running for more than 1 hour.
<looping_> and this browser has the best light/usability ratio I found
<knome> does it get back to normal if you kill epiphany?
<looping_> definitely.
<knome> have you tried midori?
<looping_> because of all the Flash junk there is everywhere
<looping_> midori sounds nice
<TheSheep> it's not finished
<TheSheep> there is also epiphany-webkit
<TheSheep> but not finished either
<looping_> yes, I saw that
<looping_> that's why I am stuck.
<TheSheep> we just have to wait fro google chrome :)
<looping_> because I am kind of an end-user. incapable of compiling sources
<knome> looping_, well compiling is usually easy as picking a candy from a children
<looping_> knome ok :)
<looping_> I am not english native, as you might have guesses. Did I use the word compiling correctly?
<looping_> guessed*
<knome> yes
<looping_> thanks
<knome> or actually, compile from sources
<knome> i'm not a native english speaker either
<looping_> haha
<looping_> :)
<knome> but the most important thing is that you're understood
<looping_> knome, where are you from?
<knome> finland
<knome> i'll find something to eat ->
<looping_> great, I am Swiss and I live in France
<looping_> I am currently eating cereals
<looping_> omfg, epiphany has been running for half an hour and is already using 80megs of RAM, god I hate gecko engine...
<looping_> when I think about the beginning of mozilla. I was the only one using phoenix/firebird or kmeleon in college. they looked pretty neat. and now, look at these pile of junk-code.
<looping_> when I try and ./configure midori, I get this "pkg-config cannot find webkit-1.0 >= 0.1" but I can't find this package in the repositories...
<Myrtti> hm
<nnull> i installed tightvncserver via synaptic, anyone tell me where id find the config file to edit?, couldnt find it in /et
<nnull> -/etc*
<jmota> hi all
<alec_> can anyone halp me with a display issue in xubunu
<knome> looping_, you need -dev packages
<looping_> knome, I have them, or maybe I only think I have.
<knome> that's possible
<knome> anyway, midori 0.0.17 is on the repos
<looping_> and the last version is 0.21
<looping_> 0.0.21
<knome> yes
<looping_> I have the .deb debian package on my harddrive.
<knome> of 0.0.21 ?
<looping_> I try and install it but Gdebi can't find the package "unique"
<looping_> yes, 0.0.21 package
<sulle> see u guys l8tr.
<looping_> ok, libunique can't be found by the installer
<looping_> ...
<knome> hmm
<nnull> how do i search for files in xubuntu pls
<nnull> i installed vnc server but i cant find it
<looping_> I don't understand. it's the same problem either I try and install the debian package or compile from sources
<favro> nnull: the config is a hidden folder in /home/you
<looping_> and this unique/libunique package is impossible to find
<nnull> favro¬ mmk i check
<knome> looping_, i'm trying to build midori also
<favro> !find unique
<ubottu> File unique found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<looping_> !find libunique
<ubottu> File libunique found in Use, of, uninitialized, value, in (and 32 others)
<favro> doesn't help much tho
<looping_> thanks anyway favro
<looping_> :)
<favro> :)
<looping_> je suppose que to es francophone ?
<looping_> tu*
<nnull> favro¬ where abouts i still cant find it!
<nnull> i also cant find any search for file option
<favro> nnull: here it is .vnc in my home folder - ctrl+h to show hidden files
<favro> in thunar
<favro> nnull: I use terminal to search for new files - sudo updatedb && locate newfile
<knome> looping_, http://live.gnome.org/LibUnique :P
<looping_> knome, I want a packaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaage. :')))
<knome> it is a tar.gz package ;)
<looping_> I will be 100years old before I can install a simple package on this machine...
<looping_> :p
<looping_> oh.
<looping_> great
<looping_> thanks
<knome> you still need to compile it though :P
 * knome is compiling webkit atm
<looping_> raaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<looping_> compiling unique right now
<knome> yay for boobies
<knome> i mean, compiling
<looping_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51217/
<looping_> I am D-O-O-M-E-D...
<knome> any other output?
<looping_> no errors before this point.
<knome> can you paste the complete output anyway
<looping_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51221/
<looping_> here you are
<looping_> with the ./configure output too
<knome> thanks, let's see
<knome> /usr/bin/install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/libunique-1.0.so.0.0.0': Permission denied
<looping_> wtf, I am in sudo mode
<knome> try to run sudo make install
<looping_> oh, I get it. "sudo make && make install" maybe I would have worked with "sudo make && sudo make install"?
<looping_> I will try what you say though
<knome> yes, make doesn't actually need sudo but make install does
<looping_> as far as I understand the output, it worked but "gdebi midori_xxx" gives me "Dependency is not satisfiable: libunique-1.0-0"
<knome> >__<
<looping_> "make[3]: [install-data-local] Erreur 1 (ignorée)" during unique install. why is this error 1 ignored? I don't get it
<knome> usually ignoral of error is good :P
<knome> otherwise you might end fixing something ;P
<looping_> daoc? wow?
<looping_> oops
<looping_> wrong tab...
<looping_> :p
<knome> thou shall be forgiven
<knome> lol
<knome> webkit compiled
<knome> compiling midori...
<looping_> i thinking about resigning and using dillo.
<knome> compiled.
<looping_> :p
<looping_> or elinks
<Myrtti> I'm a bit confused why you are compiling it
<knome> Myrtti, wants newest
<looping_> Myrtti, no ubuntu packages for the last version of midori
<Myrtti> not even in any ppa's?
<looping_> can you explain ppa ? please
<knome> personal package archive
<looping_> ok
<knome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/~webkit-team/+archive
<knome> :P
<knome> but it's for intrepid
<Myrtti> http://stemp.wordpress.com/2008/08/24/midori-0020-and-webkit-team/
<Myrtti> knome: there's this little dropdown...
<knome> lol
<knome> :P
<Myrtti> "ooh"
<knome> yes
<Myrtti> "now it's for hardy!"
<knome> haha
<knome> anyway, i got everything compiled
<knome> but midori can't find libs
<Myrtti> !Midori 0.0.21!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midori 0.0.21!
<Myrtti> "Midori 0.0.21"
<Myrtti> so which version are you compiling?
<knome> 0.0.21
<Myrtti> mine is midori - 0.0.21-1+git20080914~intrepidppa2
<Myrtti> works like a charm
<Myrtti> except for those bugs I'm aware of already
<knome> aha!
<knome> works
<knome> self-built midori 0.0.21
<looping_> midori 0.0.21-1+git20080914~hardyppa1
<looping_> installing right now
<looping_> middle-click no longer kills midori. nice. :)
<looping_> are there any ad killers plugins yet
<looping_> ?
<looping_> oops.
<Myrtti> prolly not
<looping_> clicking on label in gmail kills midori.
<Myrtti> for fun you can always try what happens if you try to enter a site with self signed ssl certificate
<looping_> should convince me to change email adress
<Myrtti> it's not yet properly handled
<looping_> hey there's flash now.
<looping_> I want a flash blocker.
<looping_> :p
<Myrtti> sudo aptitude remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree;sudo aptitude install swfdec-mozilla;
<Myrtti> works++; ;-)
<looping_> thanks Myrtti. I am about to try that
<looping_> ok, I just installed swfdec and got rid of flash. nonetheless, when right-clicking flash content I still get adobe flash menu...
<looping_> any idea?
<looping_> although, midori now uses 20Megs of ram instead of 60
<knome> looping_, did you restart midori?
<looping_> yes
<knome> did you purge nonfree?
<looping_> yes i did
<looping_> but I am pretty sure the falsh handler changed because of the low usage of ram
<knome> omg, having a meeting w/ a client
<knome> ...in IRC
<looping_> knome, great.
<looping_> :)
<knome> hah, it is
<knome> just waiting the client to arrive
<nnull> i want my xubuntu box to be able to be sshable so i can run VNC through a tunnel, anyone know any good tutorials on doing this?
<favro> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nnull> thx favro
<nnull> im installing this on a low mem system, would i be better off using x11vnc you think?
<nnull> !lowmem
<ubottu> For installing on low memory systems, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems.  See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements.
<supershoota> yo
<supershoota> can you recommend me a drawing software that offers same functionality than fireworks or photoshop?
<Myrtti> would gimp do?
<knome> gimp is probably the far closest to photoshop
<knome> you might also want to try inkscape
<nnull> how come xubuntu runs gnome apps like tranmission etc
<supershoota> nnull, just siynaptic it.
<Myrtti> nnull: because most apps in xfce4 use gtk2
<nnull> mk
<DaveDixonII> Ugh, can someone help me?
<Odd-rationale> DaveDixonII: why don't you start by asking your question? :P
<knome> no, if you don't tell what the problem is
<vidd> with what
<Odd-rationale> lol
<knome> we need a bot saying "just ask" or sth :P
<DaveDixonII> xUbuntu keeps giving me errors like: space: 65520 wanted 65528 or it frezzes and i have to shut it down.
<Odd-rationale> hey, vidd, i saw a while back that you were looking for the firmware for b43-fwcutter? have you found it? or still looking?
<Steyn> if($irc->person->ask("help me")) {$irc->bot->say("just ask");{
<vidd> i got it
<Steyn> knome, something like that?
<Odd-rationale> vidd: ok. great
<Odd-rationale> you can give the !ask factiod...
<knome> Steyn, yes
<DaveDixonII> Hello?
<knome> Odd-rationale, well... that still needs user (helper) interaction
<DaveDixonII> My computer could freeze up any minute.  Can someone help me?
<knome> Odd-rationale, and many people just will go away and have bad experience if nobody answers their question, and might stop using (x)ubuntu
<knome> DaveDixonII, have you checked your memory for errors?
<DaveDixonII> I have absolutly no clue how to do that
<knome> on boot, you get the grub boot loader
<knome> there should be an alternative "memtest"
<DaveDixonII> Ok, what do i do if i have an error?
<DaveDixonII> knome: What do i do if it has an error?
<knome> http://www.memtest86.com/tech.html#trouble
<DaveDixonII> How long does the test take?
<knome> depends on the memory size, but it's not fast
<knome> i must go
<DaveDixonII> Ok, thanks. :)
<Powertrip_> Good Day
<vidd> hello Powertrip_
<Powertrip_> Hows things going today?
<vidd> it goes
<Powertrip_> I am testing out the new hardy on a virtual machine, liking it so far.
<vidd> new hardy?
<Powertrip_> 8.04 xubuntu
<Powertrip_> You run 6.06?
<vidd> i run 8.04
<vidd> but its not "new" its 5 months old
<Powertrip_> It's new to me
<vidd> hehe
<Powertrip_> Only have one resolution though. probably that cursed Microsoft Virtual Machine
<vidd> when ya said "new" i figured you might have meant 8.10 that is in testing
<Powertrip_> I haven't dabbeled with the untested much, to much of a newbie
<vidd> Powertrip_, why not run the live cd to get a "feel" for it?
<Powertrip_> Well I have 6.06 on it's own PC up home. I use it for playing back my music collection but I mostly wanted to run it ontop of my windows box for chatting and testing out things like apache and vsftp. More for practice then anything, but with this 640 by 480 resolution I can't do much.
<Powertrip_> My other 2 linux systems are thier own PC's and command line only etch boxes for firewall, dns and dhcp so I don't want to touch them (took me so long to get them working)
<Powertrip_> Hey Emma
<emma> hey there.
<emma> How come Powertrip_ ? :)
<vidd> Powertrip_, sorry...had calls that i had to take here at work....
<vidd> the wonders of the live cd is you get to use the OS without monkeying up the existing stuff
<vidd> no changes to harddrive, etc
<supershoota> does phpeclipse works on xubuntu?
 * flyback dies laughign again at the sound of mickey mouse humping on family guy
<hansengel> Hi, I use a WiFi network that has two access points - one is close and with a strong signal; the other is far and has a weak signal. For some reason my adapter keeps selecting the weaker access point.. is there some way to restrict it to only one access point, maybe by ID?
<vidd> hansengel, yes....manually configure the network
<hansengel> vidd: But I don't see an option for an access point anywhere.
<vidd> or, use wicd instead of nm
<vidd> ?
<vidd> right click on your network icon
<hansengel> Okay..
<vidd> choose "edit wireless networks"
<vidd> are both networks listed there?
<hansengel> No, that's not what I meant - there are two access points inside one WiFi network
<hansengel> One upstairs, one downstairs
<hansengel> In 'bssids' both used to be shown.. I already removed the ID of the access point downstairs
<hansengel> but it still selects it
<vidd> each one has a unique name....right?
<hansengel> What do you mean?
<vidd> if you have 2 access points with the same essid, then you cannot easily tell your system which to access
<hansengel> Okay, that stinks :(
<hansengel> I've tried using iwconfig, too.. it just switches back eventually
<vidd> common sense tells you to give each access point a unique essid
<vidd> next question....
<vidd> does one have security and the other does not?
<hansengel> Both have WEP 64bit
<vidd> same key?
<hansengel> yes
<vidd> ok....do this
<vidd> hold up....
<vidd> how do these two access points connect to each other?
<hansengel> The upstairs one plugs into a Ethernet port in the wall
<hansengel> Same with the downstairs router, I think
<hansengel> If this involves changing anything with the routers, it'll be a while - need to get permission first.
<vidd> what kind of idiot set up 2 routers on the same network with the same essid's and the same keys?
<hansengel> uh, no comment.
<hansengel> :D
<vidd> each router needs to have the essid uniqu
<vidd> something like "upstairs" and "downstairs" will work fine
<hansengel> Okay, thanks
<JannoTT> What you do when your cheap noname pci wifi card does not show up in lspci?
<vidd> otherwise, you need to configure your card to preform MAC Address association (happy hunting for howto's there)
<hansengel> yikes. I think I'll just have the SSIDs changed
<vidd> JannoTT, usb, pcmcia, or pci?
<JannoTT> pci
<vidd> JannoTT, power down, crack the case, seat the card properly, pray the card didnt get damaged, power back up
<vidd> =]
<JannoTT> Card works under windows so that cant be the case :(
<vidd> then pastebin me the output from lspci
<JannoTT> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Natenjo> hey gues it there a way to make konqueror to my standard file browser in xubuntu??
<Natenjo> (sorry im quite new to linux)
<JannoTT> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51348/
<vidd> yes
<Natenjo> can you tell me how ;)??
<vidd> Natenjo, Applications->settings->Settings Manager->Prefered apps
<vidd> sorry....i type slow
<vidd> JannoTT, line 16 is your wifi card
<vidd> RTL-8185
<JannoTT> rofl? realtek? it should be trendnet
<vidd> realtek makes the CHIP....trendnet makes the CARD
<Natenjo> @vidd: im there but were can i change the sittings r file borwser i can only see about mai and webbrowser^^
<vidd> Natenjo, try this link (if you are on the xubuntu machine and you have the doc's installed) file:///usr/share/xfce4/doc/C/exo-preferred-applications.html
<Natenjo> thx I'll have a look :)
<Natenjo> sorry vidd i'm not getting quite wise out of that document.. it doesnt mention anything about the file browser (not the internet browser)
<vidd> Natenjo, try the command exo-open FileBrowser konqueror
<vidd> though....why you would want to use such a bloated app to look at files is beyond me
<vidd> what are you doing that auto-launches thunar?
<Natenjo> yeah maby your right vidd...i thougt i'd use it because it supports samba..and thuner doesnt afaik
<vidd> so....when you want to use samba....call it
<vidd> if you have something that is auto-launching thunar, right-click that item, choose "open with..." select "other application", check the box "set default"[or something simmilar] and choose "your bloated KDE app"
<vidd> ...i mean konkorer
<vidd> =]
<JannoTT> hahaha bloated
<vidd> JannoTT, your wifi up now?
<JannoTT> nah. Im too lazy to go through all that ndiswrapper thingy
<vidd> ndiswrapper?????
<vidd> why not use the native driver?
<JannoTT> there is no native driver
<Myrtti> which card was this again?
<vidd> i do believe there is
<vidd> RTL-8185
<JannoTT> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsTrendnet Say that my model TEW-423PI  has no driver and i gotta use ndiswrapper to get it working.
<vidd> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/trendnet-tew423i-chip-rtl8185-linux-driver-found-618630/
<vidd> says it works fine
<vidd> dated march 08
<vidd> that page hasnt been updated in forever
<JannoTT> firefox just crashed :O
<JannoTT> Oh crap. Cant build the module. http://paste.ubuntu.com/51367/
<cheeseboy> can i use head to read a file until it finds an empty line?
<cheeseboy> actually how i get part of file inbetween first two /*
<cheeseboy> ?
<knome> uhhh...?
<knome> which language are you talking about?
<cheeseboy> i just want to cat or grep a bunch of files to get eveything inbetween the first two times /* appears in each file
<cheeseboy> so simple bash script or command
<cheeseboy> get what i mean knome ?
<knome> yes
<knome> maybe this isn't the best channel to ask it, though
<knome> do you know any scripting?
<cheeseboy> nope
<not_myself> Anyone in here know off the top of their head how to make kde apps & settings part of the saved session?
<not_myself> konsole changes to white background every time I re-login, even though Ihave black background & white text for the default.
<knome> not_myself, maybe ask #kubuntu
<not_myself> I know it's a kde app, but I kinda like using it.
<knome> ah, sorry
<not_myself> I'm running xubuntu :)
<knome> i think that has something to do with konsole
<knome> not saved sessions
<knome> sessions only save apps which are running
<knome> try saving your settings in konsole
<knome> btw, why use konsole and not xfce4-terminal?
<not_myself> no, because I can type konsole, and it's the right color.
<not_myself> I just got used to it.
<not_myself> I like being able to bring down different shell types.
<knome> ok, just curious
<vidd> not_myself, why not set up xfce4-terminal to the same color scheme?
<vidd> =]
<not_myself> ok I'll play with it.
<vidd> but to answer your question....
<vidd> there should be a file stored somewhere with your settings saved
<vidd> im not sure konsole does that (i never used it so i cant be 100% sure)
<not_myself> ya it keeps a bunch of files in ~/
<not_myself> .kde
<vidd> do you have a .konsole file or folder in your ~/ folder?
<vidd> items in .kde are not looked at by xubuntu.....
<not_myself> ok
<vidd> try copying your konsole file stored in the .kde file to the .config folder
<not_myself> There's an idea.
<not_myself> I think I'll get used to running xfce4's terminal
<knome> xfce4-terminal is ++
<not_myself> My only complaint with it really is just the position of the tabs.
 * Myrtti huggles Terminator
<knome> i used to use gnome-terminal for a while also
<Odd-rationale> copying the konsole file to the .config folder probably wont work...
<knome> Myrtti, o.O
<Myrtti> whut
<Myrtti> I've translated it
<Odd-rationale> Myrtti: that requires gnome-terminal...
<Myrtti> no it doesnt
<Odd-rationale> are you sure?
<Myrtti> since when has it required gnome-terminal?
<Myrtti> well, doh. YES?
<not_myself> at any rate ... time to program more widgets.
<not_myself> It's probably something simple like $HOME not being set at the right time.
<Odd-rationale> Myrtti: must have got that one wrong... looks likt you're right...
<Myrtti> I've talked to Ng a lot about terminator and how I use it with xfce4
<vidd> Odd-rationale, if copying the setup date to config wont store the info....what will?
<vidd> *data
<Odd-rationale> vidd: what setup data? konsole's setup data?
<vidd> yes
<Myrtti> terminator can import settings used by gnome-terminal, but it doesn't depend on them
<Myrtti> I've got my own config file
<Odd-rationale> vidd: copy that to ~/.config? I don't think xfce4-terminal can use that...
<vidd> he wants konsole to use
<vidd> it
<vidd> konsole in xfce isnt pulling the config from the .kde
<vidd> gggrrrr i hate this keyboard!
<knome> hah
<vidd> knome, you have any ideas on that?
<knome> with konsole settings being saved in a session? no
<not_myself> I'm ok, i'll survive :)
<not_myself> xfce4-term is good.
<not_myself> I'll get used to it.
<not_myself> ok now I remember why I use konsole.  I can scroll up while text is being printed out, and it doesn't bounce back to the bottom.
<not_myself> if a program is spitting text out.
<not_myself> very useful for debugging.
<not_myself> I guess ctrl-s will pause the output, but that can be a bad thing if you're dealing with an app like mplayer that will stop playing if it's not printing to stdout ...
<TheSheep> it's an option in xfce4-terminal
<TheSheep> and it doesn't scroll on output by default
<TheSheep> as far as I remember
<not_myself> oh ok.
<not_myself> Thanks.
<not_myself> I guess I missed that option.
#xubuntu 2008-09-28
<deliicq> my taskbar disappeared. how can i take it back?
<homebrewcider> can't get my new monitor working through DVI, I'm guessing I have to edit xorg to include DVI, am I right?
<deliicq> yes homebrewcider, you can also use grandr or xrandr to identify it
<deliicq> grandr can configure it also
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: tried alt+f2 and running: xfce4-panel ?
<deliicq> hmm it worked... but how it disappeared?
<deliicq> god :(
<deliicq> thanks Odd-rationale!
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: probably xfce4-panel crashed or something... restarting got it back...
<deliicq> i tried rebooting but nothing happened
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: then maybe your session got messed up....
<deliicq> yeap, i think so
<deliicq> well, by the way, i have compiz installed, but i cant find the option on "applicantions" to configure it
<homebrewcider> hmm, okay , got grandr identifying it, but I can configure it using this as well?
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<deliicq> i could bet my life that it came together with compiz default install
<deliicq> =P
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: check synaptics for compizconfig-settings-manager
<deliicq> yes, i checked it and wasnt installed
<deliicq> problem solved
<deliicq> oh dear, my desktop crashed -_-
<deliicq> cant see any icon
<homebrewcider> can't see how i can configure this through grandr
<deliicq> brb
<deliicq> Odd-rationale: i rebooted it
<deliicq> my panels dont come by default
<deliicq> and avant-window-navigator opened 10 times
<deliicq> :(
<homebrewcider> how do i configure through grandr please?
<deliicq> homebrewcider: it doesnt show your new display?
<homebrewcider> it show the display, I'm using it now but through vga, it doesn't work through dvi, that's my problem
<homebrewcider> doesn't seem to be any config options
<deliicq> Odd-rationale: can you help me with this issue?
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: yeah, i got to take a shower first though...
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: but, doyou have session saving turned on when you log off?
<deliicq> nope... i turned off this option
<deliicq> so its a new session always i log in
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: try deleting your ~/.cache folder
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: then try renaming your ~/.config/xfce4 to ~/.config/xfce4.bak
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: then log out and back in...
<deliicq> renaming the folder, right?
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: yeah...
<deliicq> ok... lets logout
<deliicq> ok...
<Odd-rationale> deliicq: how it goes?
<deliicq> i think its ok now, i'll make some more tests... i have disabled the avant on auto-start
<deliicq> i'll try turning it on now
<deliicq> to see if it bugs
<Odd-rationale> k, i;ll go take my shower...
<Odd-rationale> :P
<deliicq> yeah go for it :P
<deliicq> sorry for disturbing ya
<deliicq> Odd-rationale: i was going to create an launcher on desktop and it crashed. the desktop crashed. i cant see nothing there...
<bassboi> :D
<Coldhak> i play an older game, and it sets my resolution to 600x800. if said game crashes, or I alt-tab, my res doesn't go back to 1600x1200 like it should. is there a way to make a desktop shortcut to change the resolution?
<Coldhak> it's rather drawn out to have to go through the settings panel every time.
<pod_> Coldhak: Does Ctrl-Alt-Numpad+ not cycle resolutions?
<Coldhak> doesn't appear to
<Totale> ﻿I'm not sure if I want to use "Migrate Documents and Settings", I need a link or a description of what exactly gets moved.
<Coldhak> i've never used it, but this seems to outline the process http://www.michaellarabel.com/?k=blog&i=116
<Totale> ty
<Totale> lol, seems only my background will be copied
<Totale> thx again, cya
<Secto1> How can I install ubuntu and skip over bad sectors of the hard disk
<flyback> ok
 * flyback is really tired of explaining this
<flyback> no offense
<flyback> *ALL* modern ide, sata, scsi, etc hd's
<flyback> when writing to a sector since you destroy the old contents anyways
<flyback> if they hit a error, they take the address of that sector say 329782742398423879
<flyback> and they rip it off
<flyback> that sector is shitlisted not to use
<flyback> and a hidden spare is given the old address
<flyback> so any os, etc still thinks it's the same sector
<flyback> therefore *NO* os should be able to see any bad spots
<flyback> if it sees any it means
<flyback> a) the hard drive is damaged, dying or has so many errors it has run out of spares
<flyback> in which case it's time to pitch
<Secto1> ah
<Secto1> interesting
<flyback> b) an error developed on read, in which case writing to all the sectors of the disk (psuedo low level format, since true is not possible) will give the disk the excuse to get rid of any bads that went bad on read
<flyback> it won't recallocate on read cause that is risky
<flyback> actually some newer ones do
<Secto1> you may have just saved me a lot of trouble lol, thanks so much
<flyback> c) in some rare cases a power fail or crash can make the disk think a sector is made in which case the b) solution might also fix
<flyback> no problem I wish I had better news
<flyback> check the smart logs
<flyback> for reallocated sector # in raw
<flyback> for pending reallocations = hey I know some sectors smell like shit but waiting for a write
<flyback> and for any unc errors = uncorrectable
<Secto1> the disk is blank atm, i installed ubuntu onto it and it seemed to go fine
<Secto1> but on reboot it couldn't mount the root fs
<Secto1> lol
<flyback> how was it blanked
<flyback> you just delete the partitions? or did you use something like dban
<Secto1> i deleted the partitions after that failure
<flyback> yeah that won't help
<flyback> you need to overwrite the whole disk
<flyback> the disk maker's utils should have a erase disk/low level format option to do this
<flyback> it can also asssess the helath of the disk
<flyback> I mean I have seen and myself in the past have partitioned around a group of bad sectors and got away with it
<Secto1> i see, any linux tools in specific that you recommend?
<flyback> but it's basically a bald tire
<flyback> no other than smartctl to check the smart logs
<Secto1> good reference ^_^
<flyback> for a generic disk erasing program both for security and also I find it's a good way to shake up a disk
<flyback> is dban
<flyback> *WARNING*
<Secto1> warning?
<flyback> dban will hapilly nuke all disks in the box including possible usb disks
<flyback> I found this out the hard way at work
<Secto1> shwha?
<flyback> it started erasing the disk and the backup
<flyback> on usb disk
<Secto1> and if i only want it to delete 1 harddrive?
<Secto1> or rather, erase
<flyback> you can start dban in interactive mode and just select that one
<flyback> or unsure just temp unplug the disk you don't want erased
<Secto1> lol
<flyback> for good generic disk diag programs
<Secto1> ok
<flyback> if you have a disk maker who sucks canucks
<flyback> mhdd
<flyback> hdat2
<flyback> feel free to hang in #hardware if you need any more help I should be back around tomarrow
<flyback> i'm about to dban my laptop before I reload the os
<Secto1> ok
<Secto1> thx again, very much
<flyback> np :)
<flyback> what brand disk
<Secto1> maxtor
<Secto1> 250GB
<Secto1> SATA
<flyback> ick
<flyback> not as bad as WD
<flyback> but still ick
<flyback> actually since seagate bought them, they seemed to have cleaned them up a bit
<Secto1> i have a seagate too
<Secto1> it's new
<Secto1> the maxtor is several years old
<Secto1> what is life expectancy of a hard disk that is used daily?
<flyback> how old is the maxtor
<flyback> more than 3 yrs?
<flyback> I had one last 5 hrs
<flyback> a few yrs is the average lifespan if that
<flyback> seagate have a 5 yr warrenty though :)
<Secto1> wish they lasted longer than that
<Secto1> i have an old IDE 20GB harddrive that is FAR older than the maxtor and has lived through it all
<Secto1> never a problem with it
<flyback> what brand was it
<Secto1> it's in an active computer atm
<flyback> I got a pile of 52 old hd's I have to go thru extract data from
<Secto1> O_O
<flyback> and another to add to the list, a wd 40 gig that just went bad and still had data on it
<flyback> I am building a dedicated box that just spends weeks sending resets to a dying disk and reads off little by little
<flyback> unless the disk has suffered a total loss of a head etc
<flyback> i've also learned some tricks for head and board transplants
<Secto1> I would like HDDs to last 10 years
<flyback> will get the disk running just long enough to pull the data off
<Secto1> that would be acceptable
<Secto1> lol
<flyback> dream on
<Secto1> moving disks annoys me
<flyback> mabye solid state ones will although I dunno how since flash cells have around 10,000-100,000 write cycles
<flyback> although in almost every flash format except raw nor and raw nand and the formats XD and smartmedia
<flyback> there is a controller chip inside that randomizes the writes while appearing to the os to always be the same sector
<flyback> so they wear down evenly
<Secto1> sweet
<Secto1> my 1GB usb stick has outlasted the plastic case, got it in '03 or '04
<Secto1> it's held together with duct tape
<flyback> what brand
<Secto1> and works great
<Secto1> i'll check
<Secto1> sony
<flyback> I think sony's stuff has been ok over the yrs
<flyback> my favorite is sandisk
<flyback> but I also like kingston
<flyback> and memorex
<Secto1> ever had a SimpleTech usb harddrive?
<flyback> no
<flyback> but I had one of their flash drives
<flyback> that failed after a few hundred writes
<flyback> opened them up
<Secto1> mine broke in about a week
<flyback> had flash chips in it that were tested only for a few hundred writes at best for things like your bios
<flyback> or a router firmware
<flyback> since those only see a few hundred writes in it's lifetime
<flyback> but as a usb flash disk they will burn out quickly
<flyback> bunch of crooked flash makers out there
<Secto1> I was mad when i opened up the SimpleTech usb drive, it was just a WD laptop harddrive with an adapter on it
<flyback> that's normal
<flyback> they are all like that
<Secto1> my best friend got his 80GB usb harddrive a month before i did
<Secto1> his had a metal casing and was very durable
<Secto1> mine got owned
<flyback> you should not have opened the external hd if it was under warrenty
<Secto1> wasn't worried about it, i put a new laptop harddrive in the adapter and used it anyway
<Secto1> lol
<Secto1> the part that bothered me the most was seeing the actual price of the drive they put in
<Secto1> it was half the price of the usb drive itself
<Secto1> so they put an adapter and a plastic case on, then double the price
<Secto1> --_--
<flyback> heh
<flyback> yeah tbe bridge chips aren't expensive
<flyback> neither is the smps power adaptor
<Secto1> i'll be back
<jiki> hi how do i switch between command line and xfce? and how can i make it so that login is terminal based and it logs into a terminal then i haveto type startxfce or something?
<Odd-rationale> jiki: to switch to the command line try ctrl+alt+f1 - f6
<_i_love> is it possible to convert a dmg file to a deb file or something like that so i can use it for my printer which doesn't have any linux support for
<TheSheep> _i_love: no, it's not possible to use software written for MacOS on Linux
<_i_love> i need to find a good ppd file then
<_i_love> i need to install my printer i tried the work around for it but it doesn't work so i was going to try to modify a mac ppd file
<Sa[i]nT> How do you change the background picture in xfce?
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: settings->setting manager->desktop
<Sa[i]nT> My settings manager panel. Does'nt have desktop on it.
<TheSheep> then it's not normal xubuntu installation
<TheSheep> is it?
<Sa[i]nT> It's xfce, on ubuntu.
<TheSheep> Sa[i]nT: maybe you forgot to install some of iportant components, like xfdesktop4 or mcs-setting-plugins
<TheSheep> importnat
<Sa[i]nT> TheSheep: Looking for anything I may have missed.
<iTHINK> Hello I am new Xubuntu user
<iTHINK> I loved Xubuntu...... :)
<knome> good to hear
<iTHINK> But I'm unable to install Internet drivers and so I need help
<iTHINK> :)
<nnull> i want to setup file sharing/vnc etc and tunnel it all via ssh but its confusing :s
<nnull> i need to install openssh on the Serverbox first right?
<iTHINK> ?
<TheSheep> !vnc | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<TheSheep> iTHINK: how do you access internet?
<iTHINK> ADSL 2+ router/modem
<iTHINK> It's broadband.....
<iTHINK> Right now I'm on XP (multiboot system) and accessing internet from there
<nnull> yea thx sheep, must of followed that guide 5 times now, and i always trail off :x
<TheSheep> !adsl | iTHINK
<ubottu> iTHINK: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<TheSheep> iTHINK: have you tried that?
<iTHINK> wait a minute.....seeing to link you provided
<iTHINK> Nope......never tried as in the link......
<iTHINK> And I will try it now....
<TheSheep> good luck
<iTHINK> Thanks TheSheep........I will be back if I face problems
<iTHINK> bye
<iTHINK> @TheSheep-Thanks for help (approx half an hour ago)..... Now I can access internet without any problems (I am connected to IRC from Xubuntu now).....thanks.....
<TheSheep> iTHINK: glad to hear that
<iTHINK> :)
<iTHINK> Its nice that you remember me
<TheSheep> iTHINK: tbh nobody else said anything here in the mean time :)
<iTHINK> Ok :)
<iTHINK> ;)
<iTHINK> I had been using Red hat linux 9 for a while but now I have switched to ubuntu.
<iTHINK> Is there any IRC channel for Plan 9?
<JannoTT> Any bash kings here?
<favro> I think all the bash kings hang out in #bash
<knome> what about queens?
<Myrtti> I was just about to cough, thanks knome
<knome> np Myrtti
<knome> i like queens
<knome> ;)
<Myrtti> I'm a pink fairy princess, but lets not get into that
<knome> i like pink fairy princesses as well
<favro> maybe join #camp...
<knome> kings usually live in #castle s
<JannoTT> lol
<adi1> hi all
<knome> hello
<adi1> what to do to associate the mutimedia keys with xubuntu xfce
<adi1> I mean play/pause next previous
<adi1> on a dell 6400 laptop
<adi1> I tried with keytouch
<adi1> but could work only for volume up down and mute buttons
<adi1> anyone can help?
<vidd> volume up/down and mute auto-work when the volume panel app is on....
<knome> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27039
<adi1> now in my laptop they dont work eather
<vidd> do you have the volume panel app on your panel?
<adi1> 1 sek im going to put it
<adi1> now I have it but the volume dont work
<adi1> sory it works :(
<adi1> :):):):)
<adi1> no prob with volume
<adi1> now for the next previous plya/pause?
<vidd> did you look at the link posted by knome ?
<adi1> the link you gave me needs some time to read and understand
<adi1> im gonna doi it
<adi1> but if you have some short way to make it work
<vidd> if ya have issues, ask =]
<adi1> after the reading :)
<adi1> ok thanks :)
<vidd> i dont waste my money on those types of keyboards
<vidd> i already know the built-in shortcut keys for the apps i use
<adi1> thats rithgt
<adi1> how to find the short keys for anything?
<vidd> ummm...read the info for the app
<vidd> for example....any media player in linux (ive found no exceptions), left arrow rewinds, right arrow skips forward, space pauses/unpauses
<vidd> up arrow fast-forwards, down arrow slows playback
<vidd> [alt]+[f4] closes app....
<vidd> what more do i need?
<TheSheep> usually apps have help...
<TheSheep> you can also enable 'editable menu accelerators' in user interface settings, then highlighting a menu option with mouse and pressing a key combination assigns it to that option
<adi1>  ok thank guys :)
<adi1> im gonna do my home work now with that link
<adi1> later :)
<adi1> hi all
<adi1> how can I remove that horible  bios beep on xubuntu?
<vidd> that is your bios, not your OS
<adi1> it hapens every time that you press backspace
<adi1> ok mybe it's not the bios beep
<adi1> I dont have it in xp
<vidd> oh...
<adi1> it's something that beeps when the action is not posible
<adi1> or something like that
<adi1> any help?
<vidd> dont try the impossible =]
<TheSheep> adi1: with xset
<TheSheep> adi1: xset b off
<TheSheep> adi1: you can also change it to sound better
<adi1> what's this a command?
<TheSheep> adi1: just google for xset b
<vidd> TheSheep, does that need to be done as root to make it global?
<adi1> ok
<TheSheep> vidd: no, it has to be added to autostarted applications to stay
<vidd> ah....so tty will still do it?
<Myrtti> blacklist pcspeaker module
<Myrtti> :-D
<vidd> i personally thought its a useful feature not found in M$
<TheSheep> vidd: no, it's a setting for X, the graphical interface, it won't affect text mode consoles
<adi1> ok now it's fine
<adi1> no sys beep
<adi1> after this command as root
<adi1> rmmod pcspkr
<Djon> hi
<vidd> hello Djon
<Djon> may i ask a question ?
<vidd> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Djon> okay :) i try to install xubuntu on an old laptop, but after the language selection, I run the install and then I get a weird screen, i think its a refresh rate problem
<vidd> live or alt cd?
<Djon> alt
<vidd> how many display adaptors on your system?
<Djon> hmm, only one i think
<vidd> there should be a "safe graphics mode" option
<Djon> f4 give me "normal" "oem" "command" "ltsp"
<Djon> others options let me edit the boot line
<vidd> Djon, im looking for the info on installing in safe graphic mode
<vuKo> hi how do i modify keyboard shortcuts, i pressed f1+alt before to get xfce menu and got about 20 firefox's...
<vuKo> vidd: get the alternate iso
<vidd> vuKo, he has the alt cd
<vuKo> there are F# options i think its f4 or f6 to select it
<vidd> Djon, how much ram your machine have?
<Djon> 128 total
<Djon> I set 16 for graffics, bit it doesnt work with 32
<vidd> Djon, [f4] should be safe grafix mode
<vuKo> hi how do i modify keyboard shortcut please
<vidd> _0/ cody-somerville
<cody-somerville> hi
<Djon> 1-normal 2-oem 3-command line 4-ltsp
<vidd> not 1, 2, 3, 4.....
<Djon> command line has the same problem
<vidd> [f4]
<Djon> 1234 is the options i get when i press F4
<vidd> hrm....
<vuKo> please guys... how do i edit my keyboard shortcuts?
<Djon> i'm looking for a parameter i could use with the "others options" (F6)
<vidd> vuKo, http://www.google.com/search?q=modify+keyboard+shortcuts+xubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<Djon> oh !
<Djon> i think i found it
<vidd> cool...what was it
<Djon> i added vga=762
<Djon> framebuffer activation
<vidd> ok....is it working?
<Djon> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/tutoriel/comment_activer_le_framebuffer
<Djon> 791 first, but 792 seems to work
<vidd> Djon, cool
<vidd> vuKo, Settings->Window Manager->Keyboard
<Djon> okay, thanks for the help
<Djon> byee
<vidd> vuKo, that help any?
<vuKo> yea thx vidd
<vuKo> is it bad to make pc boot into a command line and then startxfce ?
<vuKo> vidd in window manager alt+f1 is bound to open workspace or something, instead it open firefox?????
<cody-somerville> alt + f1 is for help
<vuKo> cody-somerville: whats the shortcut to show the Applications Menu -- and to start a terminal?
<vuKo> cody-somerville: where can i find a list of shortcuts?...
<cody-somerville> alt + f2 is the run shortcut
<vuKo> i know that one :P
<vuKo> the rest are used for window management afaik
<cody-somerville> Applications > Settings > Settings Manager > Keyboard > Shortcuts
<vuKo> cody-somerville: i see "Window SHortcuts"
<vuKo> but none of the things i want to do are listed in there
<cody-somerville> What do you want to do?
<vuKo> cody-somerville: whats the shortcut to show the Applications Menu -- and to start a terminal?
<vuKo> ^^
<cody-somerville> control + escape is the default
<vuKo> that + would be nice to add other stuff ;later like i do in ubuntu 'x
<vuKo> ok that works
<cody-somerville> And you can change it by going to Applications > Settings > Setting Manager, click keyboard icon, and then clicking on the shortcuts tab
<vuKo> what about to spawn a terminal
<cody-somerville> There is no default
<cody-somerville> So you'll need to add your own
<vuKo> well how do i set it?
<vuKo> how do i add it
<cody-somerville> Click add on the lower left of the dialogue to add a new keyboard shotcut theme
<cody-somerville> Then click he add button under the pane showing the shotcuts for the current theme
<vuKo> eh cody-somerville? alt+esc isnt even listed in that shortcut list...
<cody-somerville> Control+Escape
<vuKo> thats not there either!!!!!!!!!
<vuKo> theres nothing of use in there
<knome> please don't shout
<cody-somerville> vuKo, Sir, please calm down.
<vuKo> sorry, but what your talking about isnt there to configure
<vuKo> ctrl+esc works.. but i cant change it?
<vuKo> theres no config for these keyboard shortcuts
<cody-somerville> http://cody.zapto.org/screenshots/xubuntu-keyboard-preferences.png
<vuKo> wish i had some webspace mine isnt like that
<vuKo> it has no add remove under the 2nd pane
<cody-somerville> You're probably not following my directions.
<knome> vuKo, you can use http://tinypic.com/ for example
<cody-somerville> You're probably looking at the window manager keyboard shortcuts
<vuKo> i am
<cody-somerville> vuKo, Well, please re-read the instructions I've given you to get to the normal, everyday keyboard shortcuts.
<vuKo> lol found it... thankyou...
<cody-somerville> vuKo, you're welcome.
<vuKo> how do i switch to a cli and then come back to xfce pls?
<vuKo> omg my tooth is wobbling]
<vuKo> i could prolly pull it out
<TheSheep>  cli: alt+ctrl+f1, xfce: alt+ctrl+f7
<vuKo> so once im in cli alt+ctrl+f7 will bring me back?
<vuKo> TheSheep: ^^
<TheSheep> yes
<vuKo> thx
<vuKo> 1337
<TheSheep> n00 pr081m!
<vidd> ????
<thenullman> hallo
<thenullman> I need help with grub and xubuntu
<thenullman> please
<thenullman> I'm getting this error when I reboot sometimes:  error 18
<thenullman> stage 1.5
<thenullman> I have an older laptop, but w2k sees it's drive fine and larger drives in the past
<thenullman> reinstalling grubgets me to work ok untilreboot
<vidd> thenullman, please pastebin your grub and fstab files?
<thenullman> sorta a n00b, can Iget to them from the windows partion - I'm dual booting with w2k... I haven't configured much on ubuntu partition yet
<thenullman> I could load up pidgin when booted into xubuntu though...
<vidd> this is what i think your issue is....
 * flyback bbl
<vidd> fstab says your linux boot partition is one one partition, but grub is looking for it on another
<vidd> or the issue is hat you need a special condition set in grub, and its not saving correctly
<thenullman> when I did repair, I had to figure outwhich sda wasthe boot disk,finally figured out sda5 is, reinstalled grubb on thatand things were ok
<thenullman> I'll look at fstab - is there a line I'm looking for?  otherwise I could do likeI said b/f and load x and open ppidgin
<vidd> no...fstab is fine
<vidd> fstab is saying your boot partition is is sda5
<vidd> ya just need to get grub to look there for the /boot partition
<thenullman> k, so u need to look at my fstab and grub files still then?
<vidd> thenullman, no....just grub
<vuKo> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<thenullman> k, see u on the other partition vidd.
<vidd> kk
<thenullman> ubottu - I'm looking to access the drivefrom w2k while w2k is running and xubuntu is not
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thenullman> jah, I'm not either
<flyback> hahaha
<flyback> vnc sux
 * flyback ponders how much crap he is going to break in his 2k vm doing a repair install of 2k noSP over 2k sp4 but since the vm died anyways guess it doesn't matter
<thenullman> vidd, I'm in x
<thenullman> so I'm at the shell...what is cd.. in linux again?
<thenullman> or how do I get you what u need?
<vidd> sudo mousepad /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thenullman> I just saw that cd and folder name does what I need - I'mdoing the command u just said now
<thenullman> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<thenullman> #            grub-install(8), grub-floppy(8),
<thenullman> #            grub-md5-crypt, /usr/share/doc/grub
<thenullman> #            and /usr/share/doc/grub-doc/.
<thenullman> ## default num
<vidd> !past
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about past
<thenullman> oh boy,it booted me out for that paste
<vidd> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<thenullman> oye
<thenullman> my bad everyone
<thenullman> sawry - n00b i am
<thenullman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/51782/
<thenullman> that might be more readable
<thenullman> I'm also n00b to irc
<thenullman> but thx for tolerating my learnin
<vidd> thenullman, change line 131 to say root		(hd0,5)
<thenullman> got it
<thenullman> that all?
<vidd> it is looking for your boot partition on sda4 (hd0.4) instead of sda5 (hd0,5)
<thenullman> ok
<thenullman> so save and reboot and see what happens?
<vidd> yes....but change lines 137 and 142 if this works
<thenullman> so try 1st then change them if test passes?
<vidd> yes
<thenullman> k, thx
<vidd> thenullman, yes? no?
<thenullman> no reboot yet
<thenullman> sorry
<thenullman> getting there...
<thenullman> vidd, I get error 17: cannot mount selected partion press any key to cont.
<thenullman> I'm on another computer now, but u want me to reinstall grub again to get into xub
<thenullman> I just started recovery mode...
<thenullman> I'm guessing I could do what needed there...
<thenullman> vidd I'm reinstalling grub
<thenullman> idk what to do at rescue command line
<thenullman> but I'll make the other 2 changes and test
<vidd> no
<vidd> since it did not work, making the same change to the other 2 lines will mess your system up even more
<thenullman> ah
<thenullman> so reinstalling grub is ok though?
<vidd> thats why we only made the one change
<thenullman> k
<vidd> yes...reinstalling grub should be ok
<vidd> now i want to see your fstab
<vidd> interesting....
<vidd> your grub says it is mounting hd0,4 in read-only mode....
<thenullman> well when I was testing and trying to get grub to work originally - I tried to reinstall grub on all 4 sda's and only 5 worked
<vidd> im comparing your grub to mine...
<vidd> let me know when you posted your fstab
<thenullman> sorry, might have to wait a bit
<thenullman> crying baby and wife working
<thenullman> bbl
<SmoothPorcupine> Is TeamSpeak 2 not hearing my mic an Xubuntu issue, or just generally and Ubuntu issue?
<SmoothPorcupine> an*
<knome> SmoothPorcupine, does the mic work otherwise perfectly?
<SmoothPorcupine> Yes.
<SmoothPorcupine> I can hear myself in it.
<SmoothPorcupine> I haven't tested it with other applications.
<knome> sounds weird then
<knome> can you check if you can record from the mic?
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, if it works with other applications, then it is a teamspeak issue
<SmoothPorcupine> What program can I record with?
<adi1> hi all
<adi1> how to controll the brightness level on xubuntu
<adi1> I have this issue: when I do FN+up/down
<adi1> it goes at is max level or very low level
<adi1> is this in ubuntu there is some brightnes applet
<adi1> but in xubuntu what should I use
<SmoothPorcupine> If I can blow into the microphone and hear sound on my speakers, doesn't that mean the mic is working?
<vidd> SmoothPorcupine, yes
<adi1> can any one help with this small issue?
<vidd> adi1, the FN+up/down is a feature of your laptop's bios...not the OS
<adi1> my bios is ok for ubuntu and kubuntu
<adi1> I dont think my bios is set wrong for xubuntu
<vidd> the bios is the same no matter what os you run
<adi1> :)
<adi1> thats right
<vidd> so what is the actual issue?
<adi1> FN+ up/down arrows set the brightnes eather in max or in very low
<adi1> level
<vidd> right...as per your bios settings....not anything to do with your OS
<vidd> there are no default keybinings to FN in any of the *buntu's
<adi1> can I install some apps
<adi1>  like brightness applets in ubuntu?
<vidd> for the FN+up/down?
<adi1> to controll the brightnes
<adi1> yes
<adi1> or should be some config file
<adi1> let me explain
<vidd> you can try to change the keybindings....but since they are hard-coded into your bios, i dont expect them to work as you expect
<adi1> ubuntu kubuntu and zenwalk and linux mint xfce
<adi1> all those distros did'nt had this issue
<adi1> I was able to use corectly FN+up/down
<adi1> in xubuntu wich I like most
<vidd> i think you are missing what im saying
<adi1> something is wrong
<adi1> or I made somthing wrong
<vidd> NOTHING the OS does affect the FN+ANYTHING combinations
<vidd> ever
<adi1> ok
<adi1> I got that
<vidd> your bios controls that specific keybinding
<vidd> so either you mapped over it....(which i doubt you can do) or the bios is messed up somehow
<vidd> do you dual-boot?
<adi1> do u think I should have a look to my bios?
<adi1> yes xp
<vidd> if you boot into xp right now....does it work as expected?
<adi1> grub
<adi1> yes
<adi1> it work as axpected in all distros above
<adi1> I remeber some small app
<adi1> in all xfce distros
<DCPom> adi1, http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?p=5569887
<adi1> inside the panel where u can ad sys tray or apps or orage time ect
<adi1> there was some brightness applet there
<adi1> in mine cant find it
<adi1> this link is just my issue
<DCPom> the second post is a solution
<DCPom> and two people say it works inclucing OP
<DCPom> including*
<adi1> im gonna try out
<adi1> thanks :)
<vidd> adi1,
<vidd> you want to use a different text editor then gedit =]
<adi1> allready done with mousepad
<adi1> :)
<adi1> going for boot now
<adi1> if you dont see me again it dint worked :)
<knome> vidd, duh, i really like gedit :P
<vidd> then install it knome XD
<knome> it's installed.
<vidd> then use it
<knome> it's in use :P
<vidd> adi1, better?
<adi1> ok now
<adi1> :)
<adi1> that did it
<vidd> im surprised actually
<adi1> thanks a lot
<adi1> why?
<vidd> dont thank me!
<adi1> i have the same laptop as the first post link you send me
<adi1> :)
<adi1> dell 6400
<vidd> i didnt send the link....you need to thank DCPom
<adi1> ok than
<vidd> XD
<adi1> thanks a lot DCPom
<adi1> for the link
<adi1> now vidd just a small other issue
<thenullman> vidd, I can't load xub.  I vi into menu.lst in recovery mode, but I forget how to use vi and edit, or my keyboard isn't letting me type numbers where I want to to edit the file...  Is there a way to access the fsystem from w2k to make the change?  I guess I could load up knoppix or a live cd... idk
<thenullman> I reinstalled grub and that's where I'm @
<adi1> ok mybe latter
<DCPom> np
<adi1> :)
<vidd> thenullman, unfortunantly...i reinstall cuzz its faster and easier then messing around with editing grub
<vidd> did you install windows after linux on this machine?
<thenullman> so reinstall the whole os?
<thenullman> nah
<thenullman> windows was 1st
<vidd> thenullman, just the linux
<adi1> it seems ok
<thenullman> I have no data on it
<speedcore> my computer says... initrams fs... tty   (kinda) at boot..  and can't get further.. common problem?   xubuntu feisty
<favro> thenullman: try nano - ctrl+o to write, ctrl+x to close
<adi1> i do like this one winz first and than linux
 * vidd is just like most other men....he dont do windows!
<vidd> speedcore, has it ever booted?
<thenullman> aiight, I'm getting there - I'm trying to learn linux at least...
<thenullman> (that was for adi1)
<thenullman> vidd, anything special I should do in partitioning section?  is it normal that I had 4 drive entries when I tried to repair?  it said sda1,2 5,6...
<thenullman> (partitioning of install of xub.
<vidd> at least one will be your xp partition
<vidd> one will be the swap partition (kinda small)
<vidd> how many hard drives you have?
<vidd> thenullman?
<thenullman> just the 1
<vidd> did you previously install other linux OS on this machine?
<thenullman> tried, but nothing worked...  I don't remember getting anywhere with the installs into partitioning...
<speedcore> vidd: no not ever.
<thenullman> it's slow, a lot of them wouldn't even load the installer
<speedcore> vidd: the same version cd has booted on other machines
<speedcore> vidd: or you mean: booted...  anything?
<vidd> ok..... thenullman the first partition....how big and is it the XP?
<vidd> speedcore, did this particular machine ever boot?
<vidd> speedcore, so your trying to install? live or alt?
<thenullman> yeah, 8gb and it is w2k fat32
<vidd> thenullman, so remove the other partitions....
<thenullman> k thx
<vidd> then select the "auto-configure freespace" (or something similar) option
<vidd> Or ...if you prefer....
<vidd> set up a /home, /, and swap partitions
<vidd> the partions are most likely decently set
<vidd> tell me the size and ill recomend wich for what
<vidd> =]
<vidd> the benifit of setting up a /home partition is that if you royally foul up and need to format and re-install "from scratch", you can start "from scratch" without messing up your home directories =]
<knome> vidd, but with /home and too small / you can epicly fail if the free space on / is 0 ;)
<DCPom> what do you all use for playing CDs or DVDs?
<knome> DCPom, kaffeine for dvds
<knome> DCPom, and i usually use grip to rip cds and then play the files in amarok
<vidd> DCPom, i use gxine
<DCPom> is it sudo apt-get install kaffeine?
<vidd> knome, ive never had that issue
<speedcore> vidd: live-cd bootup is what I try.. I guess installing.. and then not being able to boot.. would be dull
<knome> DCPom, yes, but be aware that it might need to install a lot of kde libs if you don't already have them
<vidd> speedcore, your system probably cant handle the live cd....try the net-installer or the alt
<DCPom> ah... i installed from the xubuntu live disk
<thenullman> vidd, I'll reinstall later tonight, but I see what ur saying.  thx again
<speedcore> vidd: I now tried the gutsy-normalubuntu.. it worked I guess problem was with this particular system and the feisty boot process
<speedcore> vidd: my system is a celeron 1200mhz.. with a geforce 2mx 32mb card. and 376MB ram..  do I benefit much to install xubuntu? speedyness?  or can I aswell go with the normal hardy?
<vidd> speedcore, i would always recomend xubuntu over "normal" ubuntu
<vidd> personally....i did the base (cli-only) install on my one laptop and installed lxde on it
<vidd> and the next system i build will have even less on it
<speedcore> vidd: the reson you recommend?  speed?
<vidd> yes
<speedcore> lxde?
<vidd> Light X Desktop Environment
<speedcore> ah
<vidd> http://lxde.org/
<speedcore> looks great..
<speedcore> I alreadyn run pcmanfm.. and that's very well made
<speedcore> thanx for help and the tips..
<speedcore> now going to try to boot xubuntu hardy instead of the buggy feisty..
<speedcore> on the other hand.. also have a xubuntu feisty system running perfectly on another machine
<vidd> speedcore, why not get the hardy net-installer
<vidd> its a tiny installer...just enough to get your ethernet working so you can connect to the internet and download everything else
<speedcore> vidd: that's good
<speedcore> vidd: can I boot up the gutsy..  normal gutsy... and get the tiny-running from it?
<speedcore> I have no cd-r's here.. and I want to get started.. right now.. not tomorrow.. night here in sweden
<soleblaze> Xorg seems to be taking too many cpu resources.  Just having a window open that refreshes it self every second causes it to use 20% CPU.  I'm using an aspire one wth an Intel 945GM chipset.  HAs anyone heard of this problem before?
<compguy379> how do you run a gnome program in xubuntu?
<CostaRicanQuaker> I knwo this is unrelated, but i need a p2p that has a good userbase...i tried gtk-gnutella and it was outdated from the repos, right now i'm using frostwire which is ok but it sucks for indie-classical stuff, i need a suggestion for the best p2p app that i can sudo apt-get
<favro> CostaRicanQuaker: I use rtorrent - it's cli but easy to set up and has good support
<bill--22> hi
#xubuntu 2009-09-21
<revf> is there any way that I can replace the default desktop rendering with something else? (like, the actual stuff on the desktop)
<revf> or is that intrinsic to xfce?
<revf> alternately, are there more settings that aren't accessible through the normal settings dialog?
<revf> basically the way the grid is set up is just really annoying me
<revf> and also the rendering seems really glitchy sometimes
<jiohdi> anyone know how to make 7z show up in the menu as part of extract here?
<dthacker> hello,   I'm having trouble getting a desktop wireless card to connect.   How can I scan for available networks in xubunt?
<ldez1> Anyone in here familiar with Xubuntu for PS3? I'm having some issues with my Sixaxis controller connecting.. I've downloaded sixaxis-gui and dependants, followed a HOW TO online, but I'm still not able to do anything with my controller.
<ldez1> In addition to my Sixasis controller not working, I'm also having some problems installing Flash on my ps3 installation.. It's not available in Synaptic like it normally is, and the .deb from Adobe is telling me I have the wrong architecture.. If anyone has any know-how in PS3 Xubuntu, any help would be appreciated.
<dthacker> unfortunately, it's pretty quiet
<dthacker> I found the problem with my setup.  wireless card was not seated properly
<ldez1> Ah, yeah, that'll always cause a problem... As if wireless cards + linux weren't a pain in the butt enough already.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> yo
<durt> gee
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Are there any freeware virus scanners that can can for windows viruses on a windows partition that will work on Ubuntu? The Trinity Rescue Kit had 5 of them on that livecd
<sake_> hi
<sake_> will xubuntu karmic have the software store?
<durt> It found 5 or there were 5 ON the cd?
<durt> sake_, ask in #ubuntu+1
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> there were 5 on the cd
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I am going to reinstall xp on this desktop
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> and want to partition off some small space for xubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> to use as an emergency/recovery os
<durt> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, where did you get the iso?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> downloaded it, I cna give you the site if you want it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> its a livecd with a bunch of rescue utilities, msotly virus scanners
<durt> clamAV is in the ubuntu repos, I don't think there is a virus scanner on the livecd or the default install.
<durt> !clamav
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav
<durt> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.95.2+dfsg-4ubuntu1.2 (jaunty), package size 265 kB, installed size 492 kB
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> dosent need to be on the livecd
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> since im planning to install it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I heard that clamxv isnt updated much
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> and I woudl prefer to have several
<durt> ya, clamav is there for you, not sure if there's a gtk based gui for it though, there is a kde gui.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> dosent need to have a gui either
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> none of the ones on the trinity rescue kit did
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I can manage with a terminal, shouldent be too tricky
<ldez1> Why would you want to have a windows partition? Just stick with *ubuntu and you won't have virus problems...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> har har
<ldez1> Or do what I do and have a windows partition that you dont keep anything important on and just format it every couple months to keep it virus-free
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> too much of a pain
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I have never really gotten infected, but I prefer to play it safe
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Its main puirpose will be to fix any boot problems with windows if it ever happens, but a virus scan would be useful too
<ldez1> I never get virii on my windows either.. just use Firefox with No-Script addon and Spybot S&D in the background and you'll stay 100% safe as long as you don't allow any retarded domains.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I heard that spybot isnt that good anymore, people were recommiding on top fo spybot ot use........ I forgot the name, malbytes or something like that
<durt> ldez1, different people have different needs when it comes to supporting windows, you may be smart and do safe things but my little sister sure ain't :)
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Regardless, I just want an on-hdd rescue os
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> this is why I chose xubuntu instedad of ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> instead*
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> if its on the hdd I can keep it updated without constantly burning new cds
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> the system is old, it cant boto from usb
<durt> how is xubuntu and ubuntu different in that way?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> xubuntu is supposed to be a lot more ligthweight, so itll run better on older hardware and take up less hdd space
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> at least thats what I was told
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> its a pentium 3 - 1.13ghz system with 1 gig of pc-133 sdram, its very old
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I cant even support harddrives over 120gb with a pci ide card
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> without I mean
<durt> too a degree yes, as far as speed is concerned, the default install size I don't think will be that different...xubuntu is perfect for that hardware
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> sadly this is my main desktop....
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> cpu, ram, everything is at its maximum, cant really upgrade anything on it anymore >.<
<ldez1> Cyber: I usually keep a CD with DamnSmall Linux burnt on it to load from in case of emergency backup needs.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> 3d card is.......... ok........ though, it outperforms this laptop by a far margin with anything 3d related
<durt> I have a server that I use graphically thats only a pIII 533 with 450 MB it runs xubuntu just fine.
<ldez1> durt: That's why I never let my little sister use my computer... Just steer clear from that situation, bro.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> though my laptop kills my desktop when it comes to anything else, sad, since it was a $400 piece of junk I got two years ago
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Anyway, I got sick of the messed up installof Windows 2000 I have on it constnatly haing problems, got a replacement hdd (because I still want the old one just in case) and im ging to upgrade to xp
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> figured might as well add xuuntu for repair
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> the replacement hdd is 160gb, so I should get a few more extra gigs out of it before it hits the LBA limit
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> they didnt sell anythign smaller for ide
<durt> ldez1, my 'little' sister lives by herself and _I_ am responsible for her sys admin, of course she doesn't get to touch my stuff. we figured out that when we were kids.
<ldez1> durt: Is your "little" sister hott?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ...
<ldez1> durt: I mean... err... maybe keep her away from Linux?
<durt> :C
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Yet another linux user I found that is a pedophile, sigh
<ldez1> That, or teach her not to be a noob.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I really expcected this to be from a mac user
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> :P
<ldez1> lol
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> having problems iwth my mac too >.<
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> just works my ass
<ldez1> Well I solved your problem.... You bought a Mac!! BOOM
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> :P
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I have been using windows for a decade
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> started using linux to learn it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> saw a cheap mac mini and figured might as well learn macos too
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> snow leopard seems to hate my keyboard though
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> far more than a decade actually...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> anyway
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> how much space would a xubuntu install take?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> should I set aside some space for a swap partition?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I really want it taking little space
<ldez1> Oh, if you were to give it 6-7 gigs, that would be MORE than enough
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> since ill just use it for system utilities and antivirus
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> hmm.... thats actually kinda a lot, depend show much space I get from the drive XD
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> is the limi t128 or 137gb? I forgot
<ldez1> Right now I'm running off a 10gb partition and I have 5.9gb free space
<ldez1> So if you really don't intend on installing anything on it.. 5gb should be plenty.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> if the motehrboard dosent support lba48 and I plug in a 160gb harddrive
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I know itll show up as more than 120, but less than 160
<ldez1> Yeah I've always been kinda fuzzy on that.. It seems like different manufacturers all label their hard drives differently... Any more it seems like 160gb really means 145gb
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> oh, thats easy
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ....... to explain
<ldez1> Right now, im running off my 60gb ps3, which actually only has 52 real gigabytes of hard drive.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I suck at the math though XD
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> manufacturers use base 10
<ldez1> Yeah.. thats my problem too, something about 1000 vs 1024.. Why can't people just be truthful...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> to them a megabyte is 1,000,000 bytes
<durt> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, you can always remove software you do not need. I think I pared xubuntu down to 5 or so gigs.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> though now they measure by gigabuytes, which makes them lose even MORE space
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> 1gb = 1,000 MB
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> many of them list this on the box
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> as for the ps3, thats because it installs some stuff on the hdd rgeardless
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I wish they would descrypt the fs used on ps3 hdds....
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I HATE the svae locking, its total bullshit! I want to backup my saves!
<ldez1> Yeah, its got the firmware, but it loses a few gigs to the base 10/base 2 trim regardless.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> It refuses to let me copy the save to a usb drive or flash card or anything off the ps3
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> a full system backup will backup the save..... but itll only restore on the same ps3
<ldez1> Cyber, you know you can go through the XBM to System -> System Settings -> Backup Your System and get the saves that are copy protected, right?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> meaning if you got yours repaired, there is a high chance itll be a refurb from someone else, and then those saves wont restore
<ldez1> Yeah, ok, so you do know.. heh
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> You cant remove the hdd either
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> its keyed to the ps3 that formatted it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> itll show up as iunformatted to any other ps3
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> what bullshit
<ldez1> I've had friends upgrade their hdd in their ps3s...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> oh, of course
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> you can use any 2.5 inch sata hdd in it
<ldez1> Oh, just another comp can't reformat it?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> once you format it though
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> you cant out it into ANOTHER ps3
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> unless ytou reformat it in that other ps3
<ldez1> Gotta love DRM
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> pretty much...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I see NO reason for the svae locking
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> its alreadt possible to lick a save to your PSN profile
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> lock I mean
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> so why lock it to the system?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> at least a psn locked savedcan be backed up and moved to another ps3
<ldez1> So Cyber, you seem kinda knowledgable about PS3... I actually just did my full backup today, reformatted, and installed Xubuntu.. but I'm having some serious issues with the flash player and the Sixaxis bluetooth connection... You know anything about either of these as far as PS3 and linux go?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I gave up on ubuntu on the ps3
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I switched to YDL
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> especially since it can use the ps3's vidoeram as swap
<ldez1> I heard nasty nasty things about yellow dog
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> IT runs far better than ubuntu ever did for me
<ldez1> I was actually reading a tutorial earlier on psubuntu.com about how to use ps3's vram as swap on ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> shame you cant use the gpu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> And yeah, I know far too much than is healthy about gaming consoles
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> XD
<ldez1> I havn't tried doing this tutorial yet, but from what I read is that you can use the GPU vRAM for swap
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Too bad I know ntohing about programming so I rely on pre-compiled homebrew :(
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> coudl be worth a shot, I honstly would recommend ydl though
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> tried ubuntu on it since........ I forgot, 7.10 I think
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> until 9.04
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> at that point I gave up
<ldez1> Well I'm slacking in both arenas.. I know too little about consoles, and less than I'd like to about programming.. :(
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> im trying to study for A+
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> though its more like reading what I already know witht he occational standard term I didnt know
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> than studying
<ldez1> I had some friends, who probably weren't too experienced with linux, do some serious complaining about yellow dog... do you find it pretty tolerable?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> the ps3 ersion at least
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> never used it on a pc
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Though
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> there is a pretty bad ug in the version I have, dunno if its been fixed XD
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> bluetooth support is messed up
<ldez1> Yeah, thats pretty much how I felt last year when i decided to get my A+... lots of learning new ways of explaining the things I already knew.... fun stuff..
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> At first, the chapter on harddrives was confusing the hell out of me
<ldez1> Yeah, i heard the sixaxis/bluetooth support was a lot better in ubuntu than YDL
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> explaning how physically the platters are connected and all that
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> 10 pages in when im thinking "I will never understand this"
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I see the pargrap end with "by the way, you don't need to know any of this, and explaning it in any more detail woudl require knowledge in quantium physics, but its interesting to know this stuff"
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I wanted to punch the author >.<
<ldez1> Heh, sounds like you're over studying for the test... A+ is too simple.. the study books and what not try to make it too complicated
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Well, I dont just want the cert
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I AM interested in learning what the book says
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> plan to do network+ and then MCSE
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> though I should have finishe dA+ long ago, I procostanate WAY too much
<ldez1> MCSE... grrrrrr
<ldez1> Yeah, I had thought that was kind of the track for me.. I used to want to get all the certs, CCNA, CCNP, etc... but decided just to work towards a BS in comp sci instead
<ldez1> Cyber: Mind if I PM you?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> go ahead
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I got a BS in CET back in 2005
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I really should have continued and gotten a masters
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> or at least double majored in comp sci too
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> too bad I can't get any degrees in videogame technology and history
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> and I don't mean learning how to tighten up the graphics in level 3
<Techie> hello glorious #xubuntu, how are we tonight?
<slow-motion> hi
<blip-> hi, anyone know the command issued when you press the little button that minimizes all windows ?
<likemindead> I use the panel icon, blip- but don't know the hotkey.
<blip-> likemindead: ok. thanks
<TheSheep> you can see/change the hotkey in the wm settings
<TheSheep> it's alt+d by default, afair
<likemindead> I just loaded Xubuntu 9.10 Alpha 6 on my old laptop (PIII & 1GB DDR). It's amazing! :D
<TheSheep> amazingly slow you mean? :P
<likemindead> Negative.
<likemindead> Blazing fast.
<TheSheep> in comparison to what?
<likemindead> Uh... I dunno... running Windoze XP on it?
<likemindead> I was running CrunchBang 9.04.01 but this is even better. :)
<blip-> nowadays I see an xfce enviroment as a middle ground between KDE and Openbox with some addons.... it's certainly not on the lightweight end anymore
<likemindead> It's ~15MB compared to GNOME at ~180MB...
<blip-> yep
<blip-> but compare it with say fluxbox... then it's no longer lightweight... it's just "pretty lightweight"
<likemindead> I just love the variety. I'm usually running machines with GNOME, Xfce, Openbox, & Fluxbox. :)
<TheSheep> kids these days
<TheSheep> :P
<blip-> I've spent the last 5 years jumping around every DE and WM out there....   every time I'm convinced I've found the ideal one... I realize I miss the advantages the other one gave me
<blip-> and that point I decided the middle ground was best and xfce does that best
<blip-> besides, using openbox and having to add desktop support and panel etc... I ended up running xfce panel :D
 * likemindead is away: :::poot:::
<harisund> What happens if I install ubuntu-restricted-extras on a xubuntu machine?
<Sysi> some stuff start to work
<knome> harisund, nothing will break, but i'm not sure if everything will work. there is xubuntu-restricted-extras, though.
<genii> harisund: There is xubuntu-restricted-extras ubuntu-restricted-extras and kubuntu-restricted-extras
<genii> One for each
 * likemindead is back (gone 01:24:37)
<n2diy> what is a good html editor?
<genii> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-6ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1571 kB, installed size 6732 kB
<genii> Also OpenOffice isn't too horrible
<genii> (but for lower end systems, not)
#xubuntu 2009-09-22
<tking|nn> xfmedia segfaults on me, running it through gdb yields: 0xb75809e0 in pthread_mutex_lock () from /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libpthread.so.0
<tking|nn> hey i'm not sleeping
<tking> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package/libpthread-stubs0
<tking> hmmmm
<tking> hey i can run it as root
<knome> tking, can you file a bug?
<knome> !bugs | tking
<ubottu> tking: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<knome> package would be xfmedia
<tking> knome, there seems to be a couple of bugs filed already
<tking> ok I'll see
<tking> bah launchpad account one sec
<tking> knome, yeah ok here it is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfmedia/+bug/434343
<tking> meh
<knome> tking, was there a similar bug?
<tking> knome, sort of, months ago and less information that was unresolved
<tking> someone responded 'oh i forgot how I fixed this one blah blah'
<tking> let me see
<knome> okay, can you still paste me the bug #
<jhon_ecuador> hi everybody, I have a Pentium I MMX with 128Mb on RAM and I want to install xubuntu, but I'm not still sure that it works properly. Could you help me?
<knome> jhon_ecuador, you might be able to install it and maybe even run it, but it would be horribly slow.
<knome> jhon_ecuador, is there any way you could get more ram?
<jhon_ecuador> really, mmm yeah I could try more capacity because the mainboard supports
<jhon_ecuador> but just at 386
<knome> yeah, you should.
<knome> that's a lot better than 128
<jhon_ecuador> do you think that it is enough to run faster?
<knome> yes
<jhon_ecuador> ok thanks
<knome> 192 ram is required, 256 recommended and with 386 you would be able to run it relatively smoothly
<tking> I happened to get an update for xfmedia in update manager after I submitted the bug report
<tking> coincidence, it was for something completely different
<xubuntunoob> hi guys
<xubuntunoob> i need help
<Techie> what do you need help with?
<xubuntunoob> how to run a webserver on xubuntu
<Techie> apt-get install apache2
<xubuntunoob> after that? what are the other things needed to do?
<Techie> nothing
<Techie> other than the basic things such as port forwarding port 80
<xubuntunoob> I don't know how to port forward in linux. How?
<Techie> same as in windows
<Techie> http://portforward.com/
<xubuntunoob> ah ok
<xubuntunoob> thanks man!
<xubuntunoob> you've been most helpful.
<xubuntunoob> :)
<Techie> no problem, just helping out
<xubuntunoob> #ubuntu
<kornwhoale> <hello i am new here and i want to install Xubuntu on my old dell destop>
<techie> cool
<techie> you need help with which part?
<kornwhoale> <well...everything, the old dell is a 400mgz XPS with 768ram and W(*>
<kornwhoale> <w98>
<kornwhoale> <do i simply download it and i am suddenly runningxubuntu?>
<techie> download the iso and burn it to disc
<techie> then you install it as you would a normal operating system
<kornwhoale> <bummer<my old dell has no burner>
<kornwhoale> <but i do have an actual ubuntu disc>
<techie> is it able to boot from usb? i know this is highly unlikely but im asking anyway
<kornwhoale> <don't know, but i do have a floppy drive if that helps and a dvd player>
<techie> do you have an alternative machine with a cd writer?
<kornwhoale> <no unless this lil 4 year old aplle ge laptop has it>
<kornwhoale> <apple i meant>
<techie> you would be suprised with what apple laptops have
<techie> i have a powerbook G4 with a dvd combo drive
<kornwhoale> <yeah this is fast>
<kornwhoale> <school gave it too her>
<kornwhoale> <wifes computer>
<techie> cool
<kornwhoale> <i have read that a lightweight OP may save my 11 year old dell from death....it is runnung real slow on w98 with verizon dsl>
<techie> yeah, it will allow you to make use of the slower hardware
<kornwhoale> <but the only hard disc i have right now is ubuntu is hat light enough>
<kornwhoale> <77 percent of my system resources are free right now>
<techie> ummm, well you have the ability to run ubuntu
<techie> but i would try running any decent apps
<kornwhoale> <runs exremely fast if iam not on web sits with a lot of graphics>
<kornwhoale> <w98 keeps freezing or "not responding all the time driving me nuts>
<techie> hehe, i never did like 98
<kornwhoale> <i have run all my direct x tests and scans, seems like i got a good computer though>
<kornwhoale> <dell has taken control of it remotely and can never find anything wrong but they can't make it run dsl right>
<kornwhoale> i think its w98 issue
<techie> DSL never was great for a dedicated machine, it was perfect for a livecd though
<kornwhoale> you know this lil mac got me in here with no installtion....and without me even knowing how to do it?
<techie> yep, i do like the way that mac has packaged their executables so they can be run from anywhere
<techie> just download a client and run it, no need to install anything
<kornwhoale> so i guess i just pop that ubuntu disc in my old dell and the OP just kind of pops up on my screen?
<techie> nope, you will have to tell the bios to boot from the cd drive
<kornwhoale> is that in dos
<techie> no
<techie> when you boot the laptop up there should be a screen right at the start that says press F10 to enter setup or something similar
<kornwhoale> oh sorry i am talking to you now on this apple laptop but when i am actually trying to fix my old dell desktop in my basement so we are talking about that install
<techie> yep
<kornwhoale> oh ok so i will something like f10 on the old dell...ok
<techie> yeah
<kornwhoale> so we are talking about putting right on my haqrd drive
<techie> yep
<kornwhoale> hard drive i meant
<techie> a fresh install
<kornwhoale> super
<kornwhoale> even though w98 is in there
<kornwhoale> will it wipe out w98
<techie> yes, unless you want to keep win98, i personally would wipe it
<kornwhoale> i have the dell w98 disc if i need it again but it is such an abortion...
<kornwhoale> ok so i pop it in hit something like f10 and then what...doe the instructions just start happening?
<techie> no, you have to change the bios to boot from cd
<techie> if there is a button that you can press to have it boot from cd you can use that
<kornwhoale> don't know about that
<techie> well, how would you normally boot the 98 disc?
<kornwhoale> never did it to my knowledge, i thought booting was when i put a floopy boot disc in the floppy and put the w98 disc in the cd drive
<techie> aah, i forgot 98 had its own boot floppy
<kornwhoale> but when i did that it seemed to just copy w98 right over the screwed up w98
<techie> im an XP user and havent touched 98 in years
<kornwhoale> i cant kill w98 but it is a pain
<kornwhoale> i just use our apple when i dont feel like screwin around
<kornwhoale> but i feel like i could fix the old dell
<kornwhoale> the flippin dell xps cost me 2700 bucks in 1998
<kornwhoale> zip drive and all
<techie> dang
<kornwhoale> massive sound system...
<techie> to think all my gear is second hand, i salute to you
<kornwhoale> even had a cool graphics card back then...keep in mind this thing is 11 years old right after i bought they prices kept falling
<kornwhoale> i saw a new xps gamer in the wrapper on ebay for 499 today
<kornwhoale> quad core mind you
<techie> =0
<kornwhoale> anyway how will i boot it
<techie> i would love to own something like that
<techie> well once youve found the bios settings you will need to find and change the boot order
<kornwhoale> so it is probably in my manuals...it came with 3-4 books, still have em all
<techie> cool, they will help
<kornwhoale> is this a control panel type of thing/
<techie> yep
<techie> well sort of
<kornwhoale> i always thought it would involve DOS
<techie> nah, dos is extremely outdated
<kornwhoale> i heard i can wipe out virus' with it
<techie> yes and no
<kornwhoale> if i have any
<kornwhoale> i ranhijack this and wiped all the weird stuff that was listed on the internet as malware
<kornwhoale> well it is sort quarantined in aroom or something
<kornwhoale> i think most of the malware was bizarre microsoft and aol stuff
<kornwhoale> i am dead in the water with this boot thing
<techie> look in the manuals for installing a new operating system
<kornwhoale> ill run down in the basement and get them
<kornwhoale> got em
<techie> cool
<kornwhoale> set up guise the right one?
<kornwhoale> set up guide?
<techie> sounds right
<kornwhoale> installing and configuringadditional software?
<techie> umm, possibly
<kornwhoale> nothing in this book about bios booting
<kornwhoale> trying therefernce and trouble shooting guide
<techie> maybe its not the right book
<kornwhoale> system bios is stored in flash memory?
<techie> that souds like a step in the right direction
<kornwhoale> says it can be updated for future plug and play enhancements...
<techie> anything else?
<kornwhoale> not in this section still looking lots of manuals
<techie> http://wp.dembowski.net/2007/10/06/installing-ubuntu-on-a-dell-xps-720/    its not the same model but it might help
<kornwhoale> luckily this old 2700 dollar boat anchor has LIFETIME phone support if these books don't have it but i noticed the guys on the phone are not real smart
<kornwhoale> my dell is from1998
<techie> hehe, the guys on the phones are just saying what they are prompted to
<kornwhoale> oh they are soooo funny
<kornwhoale> they tried to sell me 4 gigs of ram to fix it the other day!
<techie> rofl
<kornwhoale> and i only have 3 ram slots!
<kornwhoale> do the math on that one...scary
<kornwhoale> boot screen system setup program???
<techie> ooh, we might be getting somewhere
<kornwhoale> i think it boots from the diskete drive
<techie> this could make life difficult
<kornwhoale> or use the up or down arrow key to highlight a device..
<techie> that sound like us
<techie> welcome back GaeliX
<kornwhoale> sounds like then i use up or down arrow key and the plus minus key tousehard drive oratapi cd or network boot
<techie> yep
<techie> that sounds about right
<techie> burn the cd off and boot from it like that
<kornwhoale> says try one the the next and so on
<techie> yep, however we know that we want to boot from the cd so try that one first
<kornwhoale> honestly i dont get it though when do i see these options that i choose from
<techie> umm, read from a page or so back
<techie> you will probably have to press a button when you turn the dell onm
<techie> on*
<kornwhoale> do i put the ubunto disc in first or do i do the boot stuff 1st
<techie> put the disc in first
<techie> or you can put it in while your at the menu
<kornwhoale> do i go to RUN
<techie> umm, im not sure
<kornwhoale> i ordered the ubuntu months ago i am going to see if it is still my desk drawer and throw it in the dell
<techie> kk, i g2g ill be back in a bit
<kornwhoale> cant find it but i think i have the idea
<kornwhoale> hey this lil apple laptop has a cd burner on it so i can burn xubuntu and try to boot it on my old dell xps
<kornwhoale> so if i type in my system specs can someone tell me if my old dell is enough compuer to run xubuntu..found my original invoice
<Guest7245> how to i cange my nick
<Guest7245> lmm
<Guest7245> nhh
<TheSheep> /nick your_new_nick
<Guest7245> thanks
<balsaque> i tried that before? now it works
<balsaque> how do iregister it
<balsaque> jjj
<balsaque> hey techie i changed my name to balsaque ( the dell xps guy)
<balsaque> #balsaque's bargain basement
<balsaque> hmmm learning
<balsaque> hey techie this apple can burn cd's
<techie> cool
<techie> did you manage to figure out the boot menu?
<balsaque> i think so if i could only find the disc i could prolly do it
<techie> kk, burn off a copy of xubuntu if you wish
<techie> you can burn it using the drive utility in OS X
<balsaque> i have some dvd's can i burn on then using this mac's cd burner?
<techie> yep
<techie> providing that the mac is able to write to DVD discs
<balsaque> reads dvd wries cd
<techie> then you will have to use cd's rather than dvd's
<balsaque> dadgum it want to throw kubuntu in that ole dell...will get some cd's this mornin at BB if they even sell them anymore
<balsaque> they prolly sell one of those butus at BB now
<balsaque> doesnt BB sell ubuntu
<techie> no clue
<techie> im in New Zealand
<balsaque> wow i want to ski there
<balsaque> so techie ill get a cd  tomorrow and burn kubuntu if that is the best one for an old puter
<techie> xubuntu will be best for a lightweight system
<balsaque> i really just want to be able to run around the internet without all those freezes from w98 ...always says i am doing an "illegal moperation"?
<balsaque> operation i meant
<balsaque> i hit the task manager and it say IE not responding
<balsaque> makes me crazy
<balsaque> whew he sure does quit a lot
<techie> im back
<balsaque> so you think ubuntu wil make the dell run well
<balsaque> here are my spec's dell dimension xpr r400 pentium II mmx technology 512 cache turtle beach montego a3d 64 voice pci sound card 4.8x dvd trinitron 17"ati xpert 98d 8mb 3d 2x agp iomega zip 100mb 1o gig hd 3.5 floppy 1.44 mb 768 sdram
<balsaque> will that run ubuntu properly or should i use a real light weight version
<balsaque> xps not xpr
<balsaque> techie are you on dsl
<techie> adsl
<techie> wait
<techie> you mean the connection or the linux distro?
<balsaque> i mean the type of internet you are on...ex: cable or dsl or dial up
<balsaque> maybe it is different in new zealand
<techie> dsl
<balsaque> yes that is what i ahve thru verizon
<techie> tbh, its crap
<techie> the copper phone cables restrict your speed soo much
<balsaque> it runs this mac pretty fast
<techie> i suppose you wouldnt be a huge downloader though
<balsaque> trying to think what i do download
<techie> hehe, i download anything and everything
<techie> and ontop of that... im a gamer
<balsaque> i dloaded somekind of fix off aplle website to try to fix appleworks(corrupt file?) and it did it in about a second or 2
<techie> would have only been a small file about 10mb or so
<balsaque> yeah you gotta understand all of it for gaming
<balsaque> dell is selling that gamer xps for 499 on their new closeout store
<techie> yeah, i cant afford anything though
<balsaque> what computer do you have
<techie> custom built from second hand parts
<techie> shall i list the specs?
<balsaque> please
<techie> 2.8ghz Celeron D clocked to 3.08
<techie> 512mb DDR333 RAM
<techie> 1gig DDR400 RAM clocked to 333
<techie> ATI Radeon 9600XT 256mb graphics
<techie> ^^ AGP
<techie> 120gig seagate HDD
<techie> 200gig Maxtor HDD
<techie> Dual layer DVD writer of unknown brand
<techie> unbranded white case with window
<techie> 1x blue anodised fan with biohazard grill
<techie> 2x 10cm red cold cathode tunes
<techie> tubes*
<balsaque> i've heard those celeron d's are basically p4's...i know they can run fast
<techie> yeah
<techie> they pretty much are p4's
<balsaque> im surprised at he 512 ram
<techie> mine is towards the high end p4
<balsaque> thought the gamers needed a lot more than 512
<techie> hehe, not really
<techie> it makes it nicer
<balsaque> can you run crysis
<techie> but the big bottleneck in my system at the moment is my graphics card
<techie> hell no
<techie> my graphics card would choke to death trying
<balsaque> i see duall card systems now
<techie> yeah, unfortunately SLI is only for PCI-E
<balsaque> but even with used parts thats gotta cost some money
<techie> i unfortunately only have AGP, meaning i can only run ATI cards if i want something new, and also means i have to fork out big bucks
<balsaque> i tried pricing building my own and the numbers just didnt work
<techie> what did you want to do with it?
<techie> did you want it as a gamer, desktop, server?
<balsaque> well i just like them built like light gamers
<techie> i see
<techie> soo about a 2.4 dual core
<balsaque> like my old dell was an old gamer if they had games then
<techie> 1gig RAM
<techie> 256 - 512mb graphics
<techie> 320gig HDD
<techie> thats the sort of thing your looking at
<balsaque> i like dual cores aroound 2.93
<balsaque> with alt least 3m l2 cache
<balsaque> and 4g ram
<techie> yeah, higher clocks tend to be unstable though and the higher you go the less you use
<balsaque> o
<techie> your motherboard and system can only put through so many commands in a set amount of time
<techie> you could have a 99ghz core and it would be useless if you couldnt feed it commands fast enough
<balsaque> i see
<balsaque> and i never do
<techie> so rather than going for a 2.9 dual your better off going for something with a lower clock on the same bus
<techie> it will be cheaper
<balsaque> just cruz the net
<balsaque> but its tough to beat a dell gamer loaded for 499
<techie> yeah
<balsaque> no matter how i try to do it, build it, used computers...
<techie> my mate got an acer M3200 for $800 NZD and that struggles with most graphical intensive games
<balsaque> the xps 430 was prolly a dud to real gamers that is why it ison closeout
<balsaque> if you looked at it would you know if it was a loser
<techie> okay, ima price some stuff up for you to look at
<balsaque> but i want you to read the specs on that dell it soounds like you can even watch tv on it
<techie> http://www.pricespy.co.nz/c_583.html?d=14922 - theres a motherboard
<techie> same socket as mine
<balsaque> 83 bucks
<techie> http://www.pricespy.co.nz/c_583.html?d=8688 - theres a cpu
<balsaque> 24 bucks
<techie> http://www.pricespy.co.nz/c_728.html?d=7728 - theres 2 gig RAM
<balsaque> 35 i think
<balsaque> still well under 200
<techie> http://www.pricespy.co.nz/c_184.html?d=12298 - theres your graphics
<techie> thatl give you pixel shader 4.1
<techie> and opengl 3
<balsaque> 31
<techie> http://www.pricespy.co.nz/c_583.html?d=9774 - theres a 320gig HDD
<balsaque> 170ish
<techie> and lets say about 140 for a case
<techie> whats the total cost at now?
<balsaque> so you gotta begettin close to a new one on closeout arent you
<techie> yep
<techie> whats the total?
<balsaque> i think you are at about 310 or so
<techie> including case?
<balsaque> is the case really 140 dollars?
<techie> for a decent one
<techie> if you have a spare case you could use that
<techie> oh shti, forgot something
<balsaque> at magic micro they are way less
<techie> PSU
<balsaque> yeah you want 400-500w
<techie> yeah, a 400w will do
<balsaque> even 375
<techie> http://www.pricespy.co.nz/c_463.html?d=3782
<techie> 450
<balsaque> plus ypuprolly want a hard drive fan and dual case fans at 120mm each
<techie> thats aftermarket stuff
<techie> throw $40 on for shipping and your at about $485
<techie> what currency do you use?
<techie> USD?
<balsaque> i dont understand NZ money but i have done it here and it will cost at least 500 US
<techie> okay lets convert it to USD
<balsaque> US  dollar
<techie> http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=485+NZD+to+USD&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<techie> not bad?
<balsaque> so you save about 100
<techie> and lets say you go overboard and get 5 fans
<techie> thats an extra $50 NZ
<techie> 383.59500 U.S. dollars
<techie> not bad for a mid gamer
<balsaque> but now go to ebay.com and type in dell new xps 430 gaming
<balsaque> no tools to work on it
<techie> i take it that if you purchased one of these you would remove vista and install XP or windows 7?
<balsaque> oh yes
<balsaque> then it will really fly
<balsaque> so mcheap it scares me though somethingwrong...
<techie> hehe
<balsaque> i called the reps at dell and they said "it must be a refurb"
<techie> lol
<balsaque> but it says new
<techie> a refurb on that gear
<techie> no way
<techie> for starters if its DDR3 its most likely been bought within about half a year
<balsaque> so i may but it but i have never dunped vista and put in xp pro
<balsaque> yeah they dumped it in july
<techie> i can guide you through it
<techie> i do downgrades all the time
<techie> its actually really simple to do
<balsaque> i dont even want any part of vista left in it
<balsaque> i bought a massive amd computer and took it back once i got a taste of freakin vista
<techie> haha
<techie> check this out
<techie> http://quadcore.homeunix.net/phpsysinfo/
<balsaque> thats cool the OP is so light it will run like a crazy
<techie> yeah, i got a login for that box too
<techie> i use it for bypassing network security and tunneling
<techie> theres nothing better than tunnelling all your traffic to a remote destination outside of the country
<balsaque> i dont know what that is
<techie> i encrypt all my traffic
<techie> send it to another country
<balsaque> what for
<techie> they then un encrypt it and send it on
<techie> cant get pulled up by packet sniffers or site blockers
<balsaque> why
<techie> bypassing security
<techie> i also have boxes in australia
<balsaque> what do you need to bypass security for
<techie> to browse the internet freely
<balsaque> oh i see
<balsaque> where as i pay 30 a month
<techie> when your shool implements a site blocker at their ISP's end
<techie> school*
<techie> you usually try find a way around it
<balsaque> som you are apro hacker
<techie> nope, just your average gray hat
<balsaque> that would be fun
<techie> i learnt that this filter blocked by ip domain name and meta tags
<techie> so what do i do, encrypt all my data and send it to australia
<techie> they cant search packets they cant read
<balsaque> can;t imagine how you figured that out
<techie> im a network tech =P
<balsaque> so i should make my old dell into a server
<techie> what would you use it for?
<balsaque> like a firewall
<balsaque> and run the ne stuff with no anti virus if that makes any sense
<techie> nah, the NAT firewalls in DSL routers are good enough
<techie> its not as if your gonna get past a NAT firewall unless you know your exact destination right down to the MAC address
<balsaque> supposedly have a firewall in my dsl ..in fact it may be screwing up my internet speed on the old dell
<techie> it wont be
<balsaque> it took 15 seconds to load a dell.compage today
<techie> you ever done any fun stuff such as wireless sniffing?
<balsaque> nope
<techie> you should, you learn alot doing it
<balsaque> but i read how to tap into someone elses
<balsaque> long drawn out procedure
<techie> im thinking about breaking my schools wireless, but its WPA2
<techie> and none of their transmitters show up on the wired network
<techie> ive done network scans and everything, they just dont appear
<balsaque> so do you like cable or dsl
<balsaque> if you neede to actually buy one i mean
<techie> i like cable, however im restricted to dsl
<techie> cable has a greater upstream capability
<balsaque> i am restricted but only until i dump w98
<techie> hehe, my area isnt set up for cable
<techie> and our phone exhanges arent even ADSL2+
<balsaque> they have a deal here where you can get the phone cable tvand the internet on sale for 100 per mo
<balsaque> wil save me 40 per mo
<techie> we run our internet seperate to our phone
<balsaque> and i will have cable
<techie> line speed down and 128k up
<techie> 20gig a month
<techie> $56 NZ
<techie> 56 New Zealand dollars = 40.15200 U.S. dollars
<balsaque> so are you on ubuntu
<techie> at the moment yes
<techie> i usually run windwos XP
<techie> which resides on my 120gig drive
<balsaque> i have that at work
<knome> #xubuntu-offtopic for general talk, please
<balsaque> hey at work (HUGE CORP) I CAN GET ALL THE FREE DELLS i want
<techie> welcome knome took you awhile to notice
<balsaque> hey my 1st time here
<knome> i just woke up ;)
<knome> balsaque, no problem
<techie> hehe
<knome> balsaque, just keeping the channel clear for possible support
<balsaque> i noticed noone ever says anything....
<techie> thats a good thing though
<balsaque> i have a ubuntu dics somewhere in my house and i am going totry to put it in an 11 y/o dell xps
<balsaque> the last time i did an install was 8-28-08
<techie> key word, "somewhere"
<knome> ;)
<balsaque> 8-28-98 i meant
<knome> the last time i took some free ubuntu cd's with me, i had given all of them (except server discs) away before i was even home
<techie> awww server edition is the best version
<balsaque> they mailed it too me free a few months ago and i never got aroung to it now i want to ry it
<knome> depends on what you need and actually, i like debian on servers more than ubuntu ;)
<techie> you make a good point knome , debian is nice
<techie> and the netinstall discs are great
<balsaque> FOUND IT IT ISUBUNTU 810
<techie> cool
<techie> thats what im running atm
<balsaque> now do i have the bauls to wipe that stinking w98 off my 10g hard drive?
<techie> do it
<techie> i dare you to
<balsaque> someone on here will prolly have to stay on here with me i really dont have the skills
<techie> knome your up
<balsaque> i can take this lapper down in the basemant and chat while i do the dell
<balsaque> scary
<balsaque> im up for i aqhte w98 want to assaasinate it
<balsaque> will ilose my dsl connection
<knome> techie, heh ;)
<knome> i have to go to a grocery store soonish
<techie> its 9:38 here so ill be on for awhile longer
<techie> brb, restarting X
<balsaque> ok i will run downstairs
<balsaque> gnomw, when i got verizon dsl they had a heck of a time making my old dell run w98 on dsl...i wonder if i will lose my dsl connection when we do the ubuntu
<techie> back
<techie> nah bal
<balsaque> cool
<knome> balsaque, is it a regular dsl?
<techie> if you connect to your modem via a standard ethernet cable you will be fine
<balsaque> dont know about that i know it was the slow one until i yelled at them and they moved it up one notch?
<balsaque> runs aboutn 900 on the speed test
<techie> what he means i think
<techie> is do you connect to your modem via ethernet
<balsaque> had to buy a 10/100 my original modem is not in use now (was us robo)
<knome> balsaque, if the problem was that your internet was not fast enough, the problem was probably in the ISP side
<techie> if you use a 10/100 then the answer is yes
<balsaque> well here goes
<balsaque> nuthinlike a 58 degree basement and a dehumidifier...this old dell will never die down here
<balsaque> should i put it in the cd or the dvd
<knome> balsaque, i would be worried if it was 58 celsius but i think it's fahrenheit ;)
<balsaque> yup
<balsaque> oh no i hope your herre gnome
<balsaque> cd or dvd?
<knome> here i am
<techie> OMG I GOT COMPIZ WORKING
<knome> cd i suppose, if it's an older machine
<knome> as long as the pc boots from it, doesn't really matter
<balsaque> ok the cd is original the dvd is a backpack dell sent me when i couldnt make the dvd decoder work
<balsaque> well it in there
<balsaque> its working
<balsaque> install inside windows?
<knome> hmm, if you don't need windows, no
<balsaque> says i can do it with it in the tray
<techie> boot from it to rid your system from the infestation of the demonic 98
<techie> im sorry, i dont know what came over me
<balsaque> ok i have nothing to lose the w98 os so bad
<balsaque> wont i need drivers or something/
<techie> nope
<techie> if you can run the hardware in 98 itl run out of the box in 8.10
<balsaque> like thisn has some ridiculous turtle beachsound inhere and ati graphis from11 years ago of course i have the discs
<techie> knome, when are you going to the shops?
<knome> errr.. once i get all my clothes on :P
<techie> kk, il stick around
<balsaque> i went for it
<techie> did you get it to boot?
<balsaque> selesct user aqnd password
<balsaque> do i need that
<techie> wait what
<balsaque> or can i just click install
<techie> click install
<balsaque> so i dont need a user name and password
<techie> not for the livecd you dont
<techie> it will ask you for a username and password during the install
<balsaque> well i am doing the install not the run off cd thing
<balsaque> i went for it
<techie> kk, then yes
<balsaque> why is there 2 lines for the password do i have to put it in twice
<knome> balsaque, yes
<knome> balsaque, to confirm it's written correctly
<balsaque> wow it doin it
<balsaque> made me go back and use lower caase
<balsaque> if this works you are going to be looking at one happy camper
<balsaque> how long does it take seems to move pretty fast
<knome> depends on the hardware
<balsaque> 400mgz pI mmx 512 cache 768mb ram (more than your hotrod?)
<balsaque> pII i meant
<knome> hehe
<balsaque> uh oh
<knome> athlon64 x2 4600+ 4GB ram :P
<balsaque> cannot accessn cdplease make sure other apps are not using it?
<knome> hmm, you might try to check its integrity
<balsaque> can hit retry?
<knome> you can try that as well
<balsaque> or stick it in my dvd?
<knome> sounds like the cd is defected or there is some dirt in it
<balsaque> nuthin when i hit retry
<balsaque> ill try the dvd is a lot newer
<knome> try to take the cd out and check if there is something in it
<balsaque> there is nothing in my cd/
<knome> okay
<balsaque> so go for my dvd?
<knome> when you boot from the cd, there is an option to check its integrity
<knome> you might want to test that first
<knome> i have to go now, but i'll be back later
<knome> see you and good luck
<balsaque> so put it back in the cd?
<balsaque> ok
<knome> yeah and boot again :)
<balsaque> doesnt ask about integrity
<balsaque> says i have 7gig available and need at least 4 so i gave it 5
<techie> hows it going
<balsaque> hope yur still here techie
<balsaque> put in the dvd
<balsaque> is doing it again
<balsaque> man i am cuttin it close on the drive space
<balsaque> if i have 10 g and we wipe ot clean and this takes 4 i should have 6 left right?
<balsaque> whew quit doin that techie
<techie> lol
<techie> not my fault my compiz setup is  a bit buggy
<techie> only just got it working for the first time earlier
<techie> and i mean the first time in years
<balsaque> getting a coffe
<techie> kk
<balsaque> think its workin now...by now it had already quit with my original cd drive...dell gave me this extra one free when i yelled ath them
<techie> hahaha
<balsaque> and it was out of warrant for like 6 years when they did it
<techie> rofl
<balsaque> just thinkin about what im wipin oout...word,money,who knows what else prolly hav eht ediscs but would rather do the open thing anyway to learn it
<balsaque> so tell me how long could this take?
<balsaque> luckily its my day off
<techie> depends
<techie> i can knowck down an install in half an hour or less
<balsaque> on a flippin gamer....
<techie> but then again, i dont read what it says anymore
<techie> on anything
<techie> ive done it so many times i dont even have to read the text anymore, i can do it all by the layout and graphics
<techie> thats why its so fast for me
<balsaque> could not access the cd again
<balsaque> i seem to remember having too go to a certain drive like d or something to use the dvd
<balsaque> i think i need to run or something not just put it in there
<floating1> i just read this article on lubuntu, and was surprised on some results when comparing ubuntu n xubuntu http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7520/1.html
<techie> if you can boot the cd then you should have to run anything, it should just install
<balsaque> well i runs and then aFTER AWHILE SAIS CANT ACCESS THE CD
<techie> thats not good, the cd doesnt have scratches?
<balsaque> NO
<balsaque> i think i have to find drive d
<techie> no such thing in linux
<balsaque> do i put the shiny side down on the ubuntu
<techie> yes
<balsaque> doing a quick diagnostic
<balsaque> says set in DMA mode
<techie> oh noes, i have 1.5gig of internet left
<balsaque> test lokks good says something about making sure i use a copywright protected dvd?
<techie> huh, never come across that before
<techie> gah, im gonna have to go
<techie> and i dont think knome is back
<balsaque> i mean to do a good test but the test was good
<balsaque> do you know how to make it so i am telling this computer to use D
<techie> once you boot it will use whatever drive you booted from
<techie> anyway im gonna go now
<techie> goodnight
<balsaque> yeah but years ago when i used it i laways had to go in the flippin computer an do something click on D or something like that top play dvd
<balsaque> se ya
<knome> hmm
<balsaque> can anyone here help a newbie
<likemindead> With?
<likemindead> ...
<balsaque> i tried a clean instal many time today of ubuntu, but had to settle for running off the live cd, my computer claims it can locate the cd drive or some BS like that, yet the cd runs from the cd drive and the proof is i am here now.
<balsaque> yet it did install the ubuntu uninstaller and the ubuntu icon,,,,
<likemindead> Is this your first time installing Linux?
<balsaque> i was hoping to instal ubuntu, have it wipe my computer completely clean of all the old nonsence(windows) and be left with nothing but ubuntu
<balsaque> yes 1st time
<likemindead> Should go quite smoothly.
<likemindead> This is a good guide: http://zacvineyard.com/blog/2008/11/16/installing-ubuntu-for-the-first-time/
<balsaque> well it went smooth as far as running off the live cd but it did not wipe my HD clean and i have to run off the live cd
<balsaque> ill try you link thanks iam hooked this my computer runs fast now
<likemindead> Did you choose the install option and walk through the questions?
<balsaque> yes tries that 1st with the help of 2 expert on the ubuntu chat...gnome and techie
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall
<likemindead> Official documentation.
<balsaque> when i put the cd in it acte like it was doing the install but after 5 mnutes it said something about retry...cant locate the drive
<balsaque> yet it installed the ubuntu unistaller and the ubutu icon in my computer?
<balsaque> dr willis says i got a bad cd mailed too me fom ubuntu
<balsaque> but i question that because i am running the live cde right now
<balsaque> then he said parts of the cd may be bad
<balsaque> seems like quite a coincidence
<balsaque> and i didnt make the cd it was an original mailed from ubuntu w/ no scratches
<knome> balsaque, that's possible
<balsaque> the instruction are very easy but i suppose being new it might be me but i had no trouble doing my original w98 install and it took forever
<knome> do you have a possibility to burn a new cd?
<balsaque> well all i have right now are some new dvd's if tha is ok...actually this old puter is not a burner
<knome> i think you should have a cd
<knome> didn't the installation work with the dvd?
<balsaque> when my wife gets home with the apple i can do it
<balsaque> no it kept saying cant locate the drive
<knome> okay
<knome> that's why you need a cd :)
<balsaque> but as i said i am runnig the live cd right now in that drive
<knome> yeah
<balsaque> my luck
<knome> it is possible that you can run the live cd but the installation does not work
<knome> sorry to hear that
<balsaque> ok well thats me
<knome> but your internet works with that live cd, right?
<balsaque> fast
<knome> good to hear :)
<balsaque> faster that this computer ever was even when new
<balsaque> i recently bought and returned a vista computer with a quad core (junk) and it was no faster than this
<knome> really? interesting...
<balsaque> it was so tangled up in its own software it froze up like an iceburf on the 12 day-i dumped it
<balsaque> i knew my old dell xps was built better but i just couldnt figure out why it always hangs on the interner...now i see whyu...windows
<knome> heh
<knome> ;)
<balsaque> so i am running this tiny little OS with 768ram
<balsaque> is it possible that some computer can never do a clean install of ubuntu?
<knome> i have never heard of one
<likemindead> I'm running Xubuntu on my ancient Pentium III laptop. :)
<balsaque> ok vso itis just a matter of me figuring it out
<knome> hardware problems are possible but if you can do everything with the live cd, you will be more than ok with the installed system
<likemindead> Have you run the "check disc for defects" option, balsaque?
<balsaque> just looked at itvisually
<balsaque> this is only a PII by the way
<balsaque> 400mgz processor
<balsaque> 10 hard drive but 768 ram
<likemindead> Definitely run the check disc option on the boot screen.
<likemindead> Also, I'd try Xubuntu rather than Ubuntu on a computer that old.
<balsaque> ill be foolin around with it all day now...on a mission
<balsaque> i hear they only send free ubuntu though huh
<balsaque> so i gotta make one
<knome> balsaque, you can actually get a free xubuntu
<knome> balsaque, if you only pay for the shipping
<likemindead> Downloading and burning the .iso is very simple.
<knome> balsaque, http://xubuntu.org/news/quickship
<balsaque> true but no burner on this old timer
<likemindead> I sort of collect Linux distros. :)
<balsaque> well i am y as well try again thanks al ot
<balsaque> can burn a dvd until the wife bring the other coputer home at 3pm eastern usa
<balsaque> see you later
<balsaque> thanks again
<likemindead> Peace.
<likemindead> Zzz
<Alcapac> hi
<Alcapac> I installed compiz, it worked fine, but when i restart X, all windows wont close ( the bar , where is the minimize,maxime,close - i dont know the name) is gone...
<Alcapac> i removed compiz, but the bar is still missing
<Alcapac> anyone can help me ?
<Alcapac> ?
<likemindead> Alcapac, Try this: http://www.anujpathania.blogspot.com/2008/06/xubuntu-panels-disappear.html
 * likemindead is away: :::poot:::
<Alcapac> thanks
<Alcapac> likemindead i doesnt work, it says that xfce4-panel is already runnig
 * likemindead is back (gone 00:17:11)
<likemindead> Hmm... sorry to hear that, Alcapac.
<likemindead> Have you tried adding a new panel?
<dominik___> Hello =D
<dominik___> Hallo? :o
<dominik___> Can anyone help me? Kann mir jemand helfen?
<ldez1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<balsaque> wow thanks after 5-6 hours and lots of help on here w98 is gone and i have all the updates done and installed ubuntu
<balsaque> tanks
<balsaque> yes i did turn it off and back on again twice...once for ubuntu and once for firefoz...whew
<balsaque> thank you for all the answers
<floating1> wat u guise think about lubuntu
<balsaque> need to set up my email....is questioned kinda stumped me
<balsaque> di restore  it from backup (?)
<balsaque> do i  restore it fom backup?
<balsaque> wow i got sound and everythting...unreal
<likemindead> :)
<balsaque> i made it like
<balsaque> git the printer and all...no you tube vids yet?
<balsaque> say i either turned off java or need a new flash?
<balsaque> i wiped out everything i ever had on this thing from 1998
<balsaque> feel like i just got a haircut...AHHHH
<balsaque> she runs
<likemindead> Are you running regular Ubuntu, balsaque?
<likemindead> If so, install ubuntu-restricted-extras for Flash & more.
<balsaque> i did 8.10, then had to do 349 updates
<balsaque> took hours
<balsaque> offered me 9.04 but someone said updates 1st
<balsaque> would of thought 9.04 would have cover the 394 updates but took their word
<balsaque> stopped 9.04 just as it gave me a disclosure and went back and di the updates as i was told
<balsaque> should i do 9.04 or figure this old puter is lucky as is?
<likemindead> I'd leave it with 8.04, the LTS (Long Term Support) release, balsaque.
<likemindead> Also, balsaque: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<balsaque> ok sounds goo so the3 one they mail you ubuntu 8.10 desktop is long term...great! just found out i only have used up 29% of my hard drive WOW...i only have 10g HD....
<balsaque> i am supposed to give my CTCP version...what is that?
<balsaque> thanks like i bookmarked that...perfect, will do it later
<balsaque> i am willing to give my ctcp version to the bot but i don't know what it is yet
<balsaque> verizon dsl?
<ldez1> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Client-to-client_protocol
<balsaque> thanks Idezl but for the 1st time..that link wont open for me havent worked out all the bugs yet
<balsaque> ill research ctcp
<ldez1> "Client-To-Client Protocol (CTCP) is a special type of communication between Internet Relay Chat (IRC) clients."
<ldez1> I'm not too familiar with it otherwise I'd try to offer a better explaination :(
<balsaque> i wonder what iam doing right now, apparantly i am somehow doing it diffenet
<balsaque> cant remember how i even got in here was running all ove rhte place trying to fix my old dell...somehow got here...figured out the basic language and 6 hrs later wiped out w98 and have ubuntu running fast?
<balsaque> god bless america
<ldez1> Heh, thats the way to do it, just play and have fun.. maybe learn a thing or two while you're at it :)
<balsaque> sure hope so i was shooting from the hip with everyone helping me in these chats
<ldez1> There's really awesome community documentation for Ubuntu, a lot of times you can find solutions to problems like your flash player not working, or printers or what have you.
<balsaque> was reallly worried w98 would somehow still be hiiden in my puter even after all this
<ldez1> Nope, the scourge has been purged :D
<balsaque> yes (like) gave me the link already but i am exhausted already
<balsaque> didnt go to bed last night when i got a line on all this
<balsaque> yes the nightmare(hell) now as w98...it was a virus all in itself
<balsaque> paid 2700 in 1998 and got the ole "illegal operation BS" the very 1st day!!!!
<ldez1> Yeah, installing and configuring Linux for your first time can be a real headache if you don't know what you're doing.. My first time it probably took me a few weeks because I'd tinker for an hour or two then get sick of it and boot back over to windows.
<balsaque> well i know how to help total newbies now with old puters
<balsaque> people on here dont always recall the exact way it happens so they  are helping but sometimes a word or 2 makes all the difference
<balsaque> i was teling everyone my puter could find the cd in the disc, but it had already done it even though it said all that
<balsaque> the icon on my screen then had to be clicked and then  the real install happened
<balsaque> in my files and folder it looked like it only insalled the uninstall
<balsaque> knd a weird how my dell kept saying it could not locate the cd in my peripheral...that is what threw me the most
<balsaque> prooly the final moments of w98 giving me one more lil shot of hell before i killed it
<ldez1> Yeah, dell's suck.. every now and then I reformat my dads laptop with it for him, last week when I did it, it took about 5 attempts before an installation finally completed successfully...
<balsaque> i had to pound it in
<ldez1> Sometimes violence is the only thing Dell's understand.
<balsaque> i can tell its nther eeal deep now
<balsaque> this is a dell xps though and even though it is stuborn it never broke for 11 years
<likemindead> LOL... http://www.amarillolinux.com/mb/index.php?topic=630
<balsaque> i better hold my tongue, i cant open the last 2 links all the sudden
<ldez1> Is firefox opening?
<balsaque> well i am on it now it is my only browser...but yes it has been going everywhere so far
<balsaque> try again
<ldez1> Do either of those links work if you just paste the URL in the address bar?
<likemindead> You might try Swiftfox, balsaque. It's faster on older hardware.
<likemindead> Epiphany (browser) is good too.
<ldez1> Also a lot of times when you are opening links, Firefox will open the link in a new tab.
<ldez1> Do you have any other tabs open near the top of your browser? Just below your address bar?
<balsaque> ok , i guess it wants me too "open link on a new page with a rt click sometimes"?
<balsaque> i booked that link thanks too tired too read it now
<balsaque> its fast but i may rush it a little take a couple seconds sometimes
<likemindead> Err.... try this one: http://www.amarillolinux.com/mb/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=630.0;attach=276;image
<blip-> The xscreensaver man page does not exist on 9.04 !  how is that ??
<balsaque> opened in 2 seconds using rt click 1st same as the othe page...same one right
<balsaque> awesome...speechless
<ldez1> blip-: I don't see one for just "xscreensaver" but I ran "apropos xscreensaver" and all those programs seem to have man pages.
<ldez1> Also, xscreensaver does have an "info" page
<balsaque> are bots software or people?
<blip-> balsaque: software with people sitting inside
<balsaque> cool
<balsaque> i wonder if it /he/she will boot me if i dont figure out my protocol pretty soon
<balsaque> ill figure it out tomorrow tired...
<blip-> ldez1: on my 8.01 system, there is a man xscreensaver... I guess things changed.   I have no info page on 9.04 btw
<blip-> ldez1: I checked that I have manpages installed and also instaleld manpages-poxis just for fun
<blip-> balsaque: figure out your protocol ?
<ldez1> Ah yeah I forgot, I'm on my ubuntu box, not xubuntu.. so maybe thats a difference in distros.
<balsaque> well ctpt protocol...bot wants it
<blip-> aaah
<blip-> interesting ldez1, same package base... odd
<balsaque> will read aboutn later
<balsaque> prolly somthing like my ip address?
<ldez1> Actually blip, it seems the info page I pulled up is just a generic one that it returns when it couldn't find anything.. Guess I should try reading some time..
<blip-> balsaque: just tell him he can't have it.... spoilt bots these days
<blip-> ldez1: yeah that';s what I thought you had come up :)
<balsaque> cool i never rad the rules so ididnt know if i could get booted outta here
<blip-> balsaque: what irc program are you using ?
<balsaque> i dont know i didnt to my knowledge dload any irc
<blip-> ok
<balsaque> 'i was violently hitting keys all day trying to fic this thing it is all a blur...
<balsaque> actually never went to bed...kept researching ubuntu and got in here
<ldez1> Well I gotta run, good luck getting it configured.. There's a lot of good guides out there for tweaks and things that are good/fun to do to fresh ubuntu installations.
<balsaque> thanks a lot
<blip-> balsaque: you must be using the irc program that came by default (it's called Xchat)... anyway I think you're fine don't worry about the bot
<balsaque> cool i thnk it is simply irc chat
<blip-> just read around on linux and feel free to ask if you have any questions
<balsaque> oh now i know what you mean...it will come to me it was the last one on the list of about 5 of em
<balsaque> if you said it i would remember
<balsaque> well ty again im takin abreak
<MTec007> how would i be able to share read write files on a xubuntu system, to my home lan?
<MTec007> the files are on xubuntu but i need to be able to read and write from ubuntu on another system as well
<MTec007> a command line way would be the best solution if possible
<MTec007> any one have any ideas on that?
<reddoghimself> need help with computer problem. is anyone around????
<MTec007> dont ask for help just ask
<MTec007> if someone can help you they will
<MTec007> :)
#xubuntu 2009-09-23
<mikubuntu> can't tell if i'm signd in to xubuntu .. i see a userlist, but no chatter
<mikubuntu> could it just be quiet
<mikubuntu> TheSheep: am i 'live'?
<mikubuntu> :)
<Balsaque> anyone tried installing xubuntu or any other linux on older apple desktops?
<zerothis> I'm about to head off to trade school to learn to make videogames (or not). I'm determined to remain committed to Libre Software. Does anybody have any advice for me? Does anybody know about Full Sail University?
<zerothis> Does Canonical have any ties (at all) to Full Sail?
<maduser> probably not
<Balsaque> hey techie i got it all done!!!
<techie> sweet
<techie> how are you liking buntu?
<Balsaque> love it
<Balsaque> took 6 hours due to 349 updates
<techie> hehe, i cant update atm.... im almost out of bandwidth
<techie> so im stuck running 8.10
<Balsaque> lirerally saved a dead useless 11 yeard old dell
<techie> yeah
<techie> you got a music collection on another computer?
<techie> if so you can install firefly media server and stream it using songbird
<Balsaque> when i put the 8.10 in it offered 9.04, but the folks on here said do the 349 updates 1sr then do 9.04 if i want it so i did that and still havent done the 9.04
<techie> kk
<Balsaque> i got that altec lansing speaker setup wit a big sub woofer...
<techie> i have 340 updates waiting
<techie> how big?
<Balsaque> i would of thoought simply doing 9.04 would take care of all those/
<techie> how big is your woofer?
<Balsaque> i dont know..maybe a foot and a half acrooss just fills the whole house with sound
<Balsaque> 3 speaker system
<techie> cool
<techie> i got a custom 2.1 setup
<Balsaque> yeah i play you tube rock videos and play alongwith my elec guitar
<Balsaque> logitech?
<techie> nah
<techie> the left and right speakers are running off of a yamaha home theatre AMP
<Balsaque> i really dont know how good mine is but i can crank it all the way it doesnt crackle stays clear and LOUD
<techie> and my woofer runs its own amp from the yamahas output
<Balsaque> i got the turtle beach montegeo sound card in the computer also when i bought it
<Balsaque> sounds like yours is even more powerful
<Balsaque> so now i want to burn xubuntu on a disc for my next project but all i have is dvds will it burn a cd on a dvd
<techie> yeah, you can burn a cd iso to a DVD providing you have a dvd burner
<techie> kind of a waste though
<techie> a 4.7gig disc with only 700mb on it
<Balsaque> yeah i know...says cd burner on this puter
<Balsaque> have to a cd
<Balsaque> i want to buy one of those weird lookin g4 desktops and put xubuntu in it
<techie> hey, what IRC client are you using?
<Balsaque> web chat frenode net
<techie> you gotta remember if you go for a G4 you need to get the ppc version
<Balsaque> whats that
<techie> you should download and install xchat
<Balsaque> so it is easier to chat?
<techie> thats the version required to run on computers that use the powerpc architecture
<techie> yeah
<techie> hit alt+F2
<Balsaque> so how did i do this
<techie> and type sudo apt-get install xchat
<techie> and run it in a terminal
<Balsaque> but right now i am on a computer i dont own so i cant
<Balsaque> can do it on my dell sometime
<techie> oh, your at work
<techie> im a student
<techie> so im home earlier
<Balsaque> no...my old dell is in the basemnet too many wires...when the wife brings the lapper home is use it upstairs-wireless
<Balsaque> gets cold down there....spent 6 hours fixing the dell took a break
<Balsaque> nice up here in the living room on this wireless mac
<techie> hehe
<techie> is the dell a laptop or desktop?
<Balsaque> desktop
<techie> aah
<Balsaque> got it aug of 1998 from dell
<techie> if you find a free powerpoint in a corner you could run it upstairs
<Balsaque> whats that
<techie> a wall socket
<techie> a power outlet
<Balsaque> the dell you mean
<techie> yeah
<techie> find somewhere out of the way up against a wall then all the cables are hidden behind the computer
<Balsaque> yeah but it hard wired in wires all over heck speakers allkingf stuff printer wires...big mess
<Balsaque> then dust gets all over all the wires...i just like alpper up[ here
<Balsaque> old big dumb lookin monitor
<Balsaque> and it is white? and got dingy over the years
<Balsaque> now its like kinda turned tan
<techie> hehe
<Balsaque> i see those funky g4 mac desktops real cheap on the net ill bet they run linux better than my dell
<Balsaque> they are from2002 mine is 1998
<techie> yep
<techie> but you have to be careful about some of them
<Balsaque> ?
<techie> get a slot loader rather than a tray loader
<Balsaque> ?
<techie> the original ones had a tray loading cd drive like a regular computer
<techie> dont get one of those ones
<Balsaque> these have the weird round ones with the monitor on top
<techie> brb
<Balsaque> you mean the ones that look like an old tv
<techie> yeah
<techie> the jellybeans
<Balsaque> yep i dont want those
<Balsaque> i want to do xubumtu next less footprint and supposedely does same stuff
<techie> yeah
<Balsaque> hey i found a guy with my exact same puter for sell for 59 bucks
<Balsaque> prolly take 25 noone is buyin it
<Balsaque> on ebay
<Balsaque> type in dell xps r400
<Balsaque> that is my tower
<Balsaque> but his is 8.4 g HD mine is 10
<Balsaque> and i put way more ram n
<Balsaque> free shipping too
<techie> just thinking if you wanted to be really tricky you could set up ssh with X forwarding and access your dell from the mac
<Balsaque> see your a real tech i dont know anyting about that
<techie> hehe, im not a real tech, im still learning
<Balsaque> yeah but you fre inet i want to leran that sometime
<Balsaque> learn thea ausralia stuff i mean
<techie> lol, its not actually that hard
<techie> its simply a secure tunnel
<Balsaque> so i can also get a whole bunch of free dells where i work
<Balsaque> business puters
<Balsaque> they give em away if you get a letter from a non proft business
<Balsaque> saw a guy haul 30 of em out yesterday
<techie> cool
<Balsaque> maybe they do it where you live,,,do yu know abot this
<techie> nope
<Balsaque> heres how it works
<Balsaque> big corps but hundreds even thousands of dells at a time
<techie> kk
<Balsaque> after4-5 yrs they prefer to dump some of them indtead of upgrading so if you conmtact them they will have a policy...you get a letter from a non prift stating they want them
<Balsaque> but the nn profit will give you some for getting them in fsct they dont usually want any cause hte need OS'sc
<Balsaque> they dont know how to put in the OS
<Balsaque> that is wheer free linux comes in
<Balsaque> see the big corp wipes em clean of windows when they get rid iof em
<techie> yep
<Balsaque> then the bog corp wites them off their taxes
<Balsaque> so i tried calling a local non proft i told i neede the letter they said they would give me the letter but they dont want old comouter with no OS
<techie> occasionally schools around here do that sort of thing, but its more of knowing the tech than a letter
<Balsaque> cause they dont want to spen money buying windows and other stuu  like word
<Balsaque> yes same idea
<techie> but unfortunately none of the schools will be upgrading soon
<techie> my school upgraded half way through last year
<Balsaque> try big companies
<techie> big companies dont run through public domain around here
<techie> they all get sold off privately
<Balsaque> i see
<techie> hrmm, what machines are you able to get?
<techie> im not interested in the whole machine, just the motherboard
<Balsaque> this place near me has 900 employees and at least a couple thousand dells in 3 buildings
<Balsaque> they are dell business puters gray color isee them all over ebay because they are doing the same thing i may do
<Balsaque> if you type in dell computer and nothing else they come up 1st on ebay
<Balsaque> kinda bland looking but tough as heck
<Balsaque> gsx's i think they were called
<Balsaque> i use em all day at work they run xp pro real well and will be like a jet with ubuntu
<techie> im looking for a new motherboard to replace my outdated one
<Balsaque> infact some of the engineer in htere use unix or liniux
<Balsaque> i am ust getting into this when i get my 1st batch i find you in here
<techie> kk
<Balsaque> give you them
<Balsaque> like i say this guy i work got 30
<techie> im always interested in parts and hard drives
<Balsaque> his were complete monitor key mouse but no OS
<techie> i have enough monitors, mice and keyboards
<techie> and i usually run my systems headless or without input
<Balsaque> ill get you a mboard or two you teach met the tunnel trick
<techie> note to self: be careful when choosing output video settings for mplayer, it may crash X
<techie> omg, my buntu intsall is going bad
<Balsaque> no way
<techie> yes way
<Balsaque> how doe s that happen
<techie> it happens when windows dont open with a window manager
<Balsaque> so you still have windows
<techie> and therefore they have no title bar which means you cant resize them or close them
<Balsaque> this mac osx 10.4.11 is smooottthhh
<techie> hehe, im running that version on my powerbook
<techie> however im running server edition
<Balsaque> so good is actually boring
<Balsaque> runs the same everyday no tinkering
<Balsaque> hey i got an idea...ubuntu is non profit if they get me the letter i fiil my garage with computers and unbuntu people can  have em for free and ill kepp on ehere and there to fool arooung with
<Balsaque> (whew poor typing skills here)
<techie> i reckon that could work
<techie> look around for your local LUG (linux users group)
<Balsaque> i'll email ubuntu or linux
<Balsaque> problem the people would have to pay shipping
<techie> yeah, but thats cheaper than buying a pc
<Balsaque> but i bet sometime someone would pay shipping and get a bad one
<Balsaque> so i ship another one!
<Balsaque> they are tough though they never turn em off for years
<Balsaque> optiplex and gsx stuff like that
<techie> welcome nikolam
<Balsaque> when i was doing my install for awhile it was kinda like in DOS or something (black screen) and it flashed some words like "failed bios 1998 ctoff date 2000" any idea what that means
<Balsaque> 1998 cutoff i meant
<Balsaque> made me think i should update my bios or something
<Balsaque> 'you into thats tuff techie
<techie> sorta
<techie> i know stuff about bioses, how to configure them etc but i dont really specialise in them
<Balsaque> i know i never updated it...since 1998 so i wonder if that would help my new ubuntu run better
<techie> probably not
<techie> you can if you want to
<Balsaque> well i dont know how dell will do it though
<Balsaque> i dont want to mess with it if is no big deal though
<techie> heya SiDi
<SiDi> hi
<Balsaque> does that friefly media sonbird thing take up a lot of space on my lil 10g HD techie?
<techie> nope
<techie> ever used itunes music sharing?
<Balsaque> cause when i was done i noticed i had used up 2.9 out 10 on my HD
<Balsaque> for 8.10 and 349 updates
<Balsaque> now i see xubuntu is only like 1.5
<Balsaque> wondering why i didnt do that one
<techie> brb, gonna jump on my laptop
<Balsaque> yup
<Balsaque> another thing ubuntu improved here...is now i can get cable internet. they would not put it in my house unless i upgraded away frm w98
<nikolam> techie, hello :) thanks
<techie> okay im back, on my mac
<Balsaque> what kinda man is it
<Balsaque> mac*
<techie> PowerBook G4
<Balsaque> this is ibook g4
<Balsaque> is it one of those aluminum ones
<techie> yep
<Balsaque> how bis is the motor
<Balsaque> big*
<techie> 15 i think
<Balsaque> ever run the new snow leopard
<techie> nope, i dont have a chance in hell of running leopard
<techie> its a 400mhz cpu
<techie> i would stick linux on it but i need to get the old versions
<techie> actually that might be something for me to do
<techie> i think i migght have an old 7.04 cd around somewhere
<Balsaque> cant you put xubuntu on it
<techie> yeah, but the graphics folds on anything recent
<Balsaque> cause my dell is 400mgz with ubuntu
<Balsaque> 8.10
<techie> yeah, but it probably has some form of graphics card
<techie> 'this thing has a measly 8mb card
<Balsaque> ypu a realllly old one    ati xpert 98d 8mb 3d 2x agp
<Balsaque> same 8mb as yours?
<Balsaque> so we have the same 400 and same 8mb
<Techie-LAPTOP> im on my desktop now
<Balsaque> i wonder if i can stuff a bigger graphic in my dell
<Techie-LAPTOP> bugger, i just realised im outta cd's that blows that plan out the window
<Techie-LAPTOP> if its standard agp then yes
<Balsaque> maybe a lil 128
<Balsaque> i ahve my original invoice in front of me and the books
<Techie-LAPTOP> okay, brb gonna try Xubuntu 7.10
<Balsaque> k
<Techie-LAPTOP> taht disc didnt work
<Techie-LAPTOP> im booting into windows
<wormsxulla_> hello
<wormsxulla_> http://imgh.us/opera_menu_scrolling.jpg
<wormsxulla_> i have this little problem with my two opera installations. their menu style is different, in opera 10, i need to click on each item to select it, and the mouse doesn't hightlight items when i hover them. i haven't been able to discover how to change this
<wormsxulla_> i also don't know how this is called, either in english or french, so it's hard to search on search engines :)
<wormsxulla> was there an answer to my question, i got disconnected
<wormsxulla> ?
<Techie> i reckon im gonna have to re install ubuntu next month
<Techie> and on top of that ill also have to track down a version of xubuntu for my laptop
<_angelo_> hello folks, I'm using xubuntu 9.04, from last update X won't start, in gdm's log file there's a message about MTRR
<_angelo_> anyone can help me?
<_angelo_> I have searched launchpad and google about it but didnt help
<sixnonep> Hi Guys how can I set up a network folder on Xubuntu??
<TheSheep> !sshfs | sixnonep
<ubottu> sixnonep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<TheSheep> sixnonep: or do you mean the windows variety?
<sixnonep> Well, I'm using Gnome on one box and XCFE on a lower spec box. Gnome has a "network" folder under places in the GUI, was wondering if I can install that on Xbuntu.
<henryfranz2005> hello
<Xyrnaes> Bonjour!
<mnemoc> hi, there is an "standard" file in /etc/modprobe.d/ for custom options?
<_angelo_> hello! I'm using xubuntu 9.04, from last update xfce4 doesnt start, I see only a blue screen and a mouse pointer...I have searched launchpad but didnt help
<_angelo_> anyone knows something about that?
<_angelo_> I can provide more information if necessary
<TheSheep> the race condition is back? :(
<likemindead> Try this, _angelo_ : http://www.anujpathania.blogspot.com/2008/06/xubuntu-panels-disappear.html
<_angelo_> likemindead, I will try - thanks
<oxyz> hi there, can anyone help me?
<TheSheep> unfortunately we ran out of batteries in our crystal ball, so we can't help you unless you tell us what's wrong
<TheSheep> just ask a question, and if anybody knows, they will answer
<_angelo_> likemindead, it doesnt help...I cant access terminal and no items (except mouse pointer) are present on my desktop
<TheSheep> _angelo_: you can switch to text consoles with alt+ctrl+f1 (switch back with alt+ctr+f7) and see what's blocking it
<TheSheep> _angelo_: with 'ps a' command you can display all the processes you have
<oxyz> how do i update my graphics card and how i run games (window's games with wine)
<likemindead> Big questions, oxyz.
<likemindead> What's your graphics card?
<oxyz> Ati Radeon 9200 Series
<likemindead> Go to Restricted Drivers and install the ATI driver from there.
<likemindead> But be warned, ATI doesn't support Linux well. :-\
<oxyz> How do i go there? im new :s
<likemindead> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Sysi> new ATI:s are actually quite linux-friendly
<likemindead> Really? Nice!
<likemindead> Also, oxyz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Sysi> with nvidia you are stuck with restricted driver
<Sysi> even though it works well
<oxyz> i got xubuntu, so i do must install the  ubuntu 8.04 hardy? Right? I'm new in linux world :)
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> there are a few differences, but most things are the same with xubuntu
<TheSheep> that's why we use the same instructions
<oxyz> so what do i do to update the graphic card?
<oxyz> because the instruction says to go to System, but i do not have system :x
<TheSheep> applications->system
<oxyz> omg, im such a noob xD
<mnemoc> hi, any hint about how to make Xubuntu show one desktop on each monitor (2 in my case) instead of half in one and half in the other?
<TheSheep> !multihead
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about multihead
<TheSheep> !xinerama | mnemoc
<ubottu> mnemoc: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<TheSheep> !dualhead | mnemoc
<ubottu> mnemoc: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mnemoc> TheSheep: but isn't xinerama the half desktop in one monitor and half desktop on the other like i do have now?
<Guest75442> hi will a core 2 duo 3.gig and 4 gig of ddr 2 ram run xubuntu nicely?
<TheSheep> mnemoc: yes, you want the other one
<TheSheep> mnemoc: I just didn't remember its tag
<TheSheep> Guest75442: verily
<mnemoc> TheSheep: ah, cool, thanks!
<the_beav> anyone know how i can get my keyboard controls (volume mainly) to work in xfce?  as they do in gnome?
<Guest75442> there is no back doors to this os is there like windows?
<Guest75442> have i got complete privacy/freedom
<Besogon> the_beav, Doesn't xfce4-keyboard-settings help?
<TheSheep> Guest75442: there are no backdoors we know about, but there may be security bugs we don't yet know
<TheSheep> Guest75442: that's why there are security updates
<Guest75442> TheSheep: this is a lot more secure/stable than windows though?
<the_beav> Besogon, yeah that appears to be it
<wraag> Sorry to interrupt here, but I have a problem with my .Xmodmap not being implemented directly at startup. I have to manually go into terminal and type the command. How do I solve this?
<the_beav> Besogon: got it working, thx....i knew it was something simple!
<TheSheep> Guest75442: it's hard to tell, but you can compare http://secunia.com/advisories/product/21851/?task=statistics with http://secunia.com/advisories/product/22/?task=statistics
<TheSheep> wraag: you can add the command to autostarted apps
<likemindead> See http://whylinuxisbetter.net Guest75442. :)
<mnemoc> xfce4-keyboard-settings crashes every time i unplug my usb keyboard :<
<likemindead> Lamerz
<mnemoc> thanks
<TheSheep> likemindead: that's not nice
<TheSheep> !bug | mnemoc
<ubottu> mnemoc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
 * likemindead rolls eyes...
<balsaque> running 8.10, was on ebay, got a pop saying: " need to install either adobe flash player OR Swfdec gnome OR Gnash swf"...anyone here know which is best for an old dell with ubuntu 8.10? i installed none and i srill viewed ebay items?
<wraag> TheSheep: Thx! Not easy migrating from win to linux.
<TheSheep> wraag: fortunately you never want to go back
<mnemoc> TheSheep: the problem is how to provide useful information to help them to fix the bug :)
<likemindead> I thought it was, wraag.
<likemindead> But I'm simple.
<TheSheep> mnemoc: I think there is some basic info behind that link, they wil lask for any specific info as needed
<mnemoc> deal :)
<likemindead> Firefox, OpenOffice, Xchat, VLC, & Rhythmbox is all I need. :D
<TheSheep> likemindead: why not Chromium, Abiword, Irssi, VLC and Quod Libet? :)
<mnemoc> there is any pps/ppt viewer in the abiword/gnumeric world yet?
<TheSheep> mnemoc: ah, no, just pdfs
<Guest75442> well ive made my mind up im switching lol
<TheSheep> mnemoc: latex-beamer ftw :)
<TheSheep> Guest75442: be aware that there are few games
<TheSheep> Guest75442: and not all will work fine under wine
<Guest75442> TheSheep: i quit gaming a while back now , to dedicate time to programming
<mnemoc> TheSheep: i don't make pps/ppt files, but people expect us to be able to see them
<Guest75442> but i didnt know quake 4 was for linux tho :)
<TheSheep> ah, for programming linux is very nice, once you get rid of the IDEs :)
<mnemoc> specially marketing people and project managers :/
<TheSheep> mnemoc: that sucks, can you slip some poison into their coffee?
<mnemoc> =)
<TheSheep> but what I mean, if you don't need ppt or other extra features, abiword is much faster
<likemindead> Actually, TheSheep, I use Swiftfox, to be exact. ;)
<likemindead> Is Chromium stable enough to use?
<mnemoc> absolutely
<mnemoc> it even runs flash by default in 32 and 64b now
<likemindead> Rrrrreeeeeaaallllyyy...
 * likemindead is installing Chromium post haste.
<likemindead> Are you using a PPA?
<TheSheep> it still crashes about once every 2 weeks for me
<TheSheep> but saves all the open tabs, so it's not that bad
<likemindead> Install via a PPA?
<TheSheep> yes
<likemindead> W00T
<mnemoc> mine gets updated from http://dl.google.com/linux/deb/
<likemindead> Also, Abiword is abysmal. :-\
<TheSheep> there are two versions, google-chrome and chromium-browser
<TheSheep> one is made by google, the other is made by community
<Ashhh> I have a question
<Ashhh> I have a .sh file
<Ashhh> that runs fine when executed from terminal window
<Ashhh> is there a way I can make it so it runs when I double clikc on it
<Ashhh> I tried creating a launcher on desktop
<Ashhh> that says "bash ~/Desktop/script.sh"
<Ashhh> and checked the run in terminal checkbox
<Ashhh> but it doesn't work, when I double click on it, terminal window opens and closes really fast
<Ashhh> and I don't see the stuff that script's stupposed to do
<likemindead> Can you right-click the file and "make executable" ?
<Ashhh> nopes
<Ashhh> but it does say "Execute" as the first option
<Ashhh> and when I execute the .sh file
<Ashhh> nothing happens
<Ashhh> when I execute the launcher I made
<Ashhh> it opens a terminal window and it goes away real fast
<likemindead> Hmm...
<knome> are you sure the script should wait for input?
<Ashhh> um
<Ashhh> "wait for input"???
<Ashhh> what's that mean
<knome> i mean, if the script is run, the terminal window will close.
<Ashhh> oh
<Ashhh> yeah
<Ashhh> if I run it in terminal
<Ashhh> it asks for input
<Ashhh> and makes a folder
<Ashhh> and other stuff
<Ashhh> but if I run it using the launcher
<Ashhh> it doesn't do any of those
<Ashhh> here's it
<Ashhh> http://pastebin.com/d6f0f9552
<Ashhh> I'm a noob
<Ashhh> so don't yell at me
<knome> Ashhh, what are you trying to achieve?
<Ashhh> it asks for username
<Ashhh> and then mounts that user's folder on a different computer
<knome> okay..
<Myrtti> ohai :-P
<Techie> haii everyone
<Ashhh> then I have another one
<knome> hello Myrtti
<Ashhh> which unmounts the folder using fusermount -u ~/Desktop/Files and deleted the Files folder
<Techie> knome- had any experience with open source ATI drivers?
<knome> Techie, not really
<Ashhh> so anyone can help me??
<Techie> what do you need help with Ashhh ?
<Ashhh> (3:14:50 PM) Ashhh: if I run it in terminal  it asks for input  and makes a folder  and other stuff  but if I run it using the launcher  it doesn't do any of those.  here's it http://pastebin.com/d6f0f9552  I'm a noob so don't yell at me
<Ashhh> whenusing launcher, it opens the terminal window but it closes real fast and doesn't do any of the things
<Ashhh> even if I right click on the .sh file, and click on execute, it doesn't even open the terminal window.
<Techie> i cnat think of why it would be acting differently between terminal and a launcher
<Ashhh> :(
<Techie> sorry man
<Ashhh> it's cool
<Ashhh> Ima ask on ubuntu channel
<Ashhh> :)
 * Ashhh hugs Techie.
<Techie> hey knome can you do something for me?
<knome> Techie, you can always ask... :)
<Techie> chuck this link back to me after ive booted into buntu
<Techie> http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2008-July/073798.html
<Techie> ill brb
<techie> knome, that link please
<knome> http://lists.mplayerhq.hu/pipermail/mplayer-users/2008-July/073798.html
<knome> :P
<techie> thanks
<techie> now comes the tricky part, attempting to set up the opensource ati drivers
<knome> ;)
<the_beav> installed 64bit, I keeep my /home on a seperate partition, so all my settings were preserved...however, i can no longer change desktops with mouse wheel <i don't use compiz, or any sort of compositor>
<boscop> hi. I'm running xfce on ubuntu. after booting, I have no panels, I have to start them manually. why?
<_angelo_> hello boscop, I have a quite similar problem
<boscop> ah
<_angelo_> after an update, I can login but virtual desktop shows only a blue screen and a pointer
<boscop> even after another restart?
<_angelo_> boscop, no...
<_angelo_> what's your version of os?
<boscop> jaunty
<_angelo_> same version, here
<_angelo_> what's the workaround that do you use, boscop ?
<boscop> _angelo_: I started the panels manually
<boscop> do you have xfce, too?
<boscop> do you have access to a shell?
<_angelo_> boscop, yes
<_angelo_> I can access a tty terminal
<boscop> then you can start all the necessary processes
<_angelo_> what are all processes that do I need to launch?
<boscop> I would try all that start with xfce and seem important
<boscop> like xfce-panel
<boscop> err, xfce4-panel
<_angelo_> what's the process that controls icons?
<_angelo_> and desktop background...
<boscop> if you type "xfce" in the shell and press TAB twice you should see all programs that begin with "xfce"
<boscop> is xfdesktop running?
<_angelo_> thanks, boscop
<_angelo_> :)
<boscop> what was the cause?
<_angelo_> I dont know, really
<boscop> just in case I face this problem in the future :)
<_angelo_> no errors in log files
<_angelo_> I'm backing up ~/.config/xfce4 dir
<_angelo_> bye
#xubuntu 2009-09-24
<jiohdi> anyone know how to transfer panel config settings from one machine to another?
<jiohdi> dont all answer at once (^_^)
<lancel00t> Hi, I am using xubuntu 9.04 amd64 and I have one problem: I can not get the slightest sound from my speakers and have adjusted alsamixer and the widget for sound repeatedly. The only thing I can really tell you other than that is that the PCM volume slider will ocassionally turn itself off entirely.
<lancel00t> this is a problem for me and any help is appreciated
<Balsaq> how do i register my nick name on here?
<Balsaq> !nick reg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick reg
<Techie> use nichserv
<Techie>  /msg nickserv help
<Techie> do that
<Balsaq> i'll keep trying...maybe it is not an option?
<Balsaq> hi techie
<Techie> heya
<Balsaq> i heard about that linux OP called puppy today
<Techie> oh yeah
<Balsaq> sounds fast
<Balsaq> wonder whats missin
<Techie> yes, but it has the potential to become annoying
<Balsaq> oh thats not me
<Techie> "/msg nickserv register <password> <email>"
<Balsaq> thnks trying it
<Balsaq> password email?
<Techie> the password you want for your nick
<Techie> and the email you want the confirmation sent to
<Balsaq> do i pit it in the <  >
<Techie> nah
<Balsaq> just leave a space between the words
<Techie> yep
<Techie> it then send a comfirmation email to the email you provided
<Techie> that contains a command that will complete the registration
<Balsaq> cool
<Balsaq> kinda a ketchy huh
<Techie> my nick isnt registered by me
<Balsaq> ghost?
<Techie> ghosting is when you force a dead connection that is using your nick to change its name so you can change yours to your registered name
<Balsaq> i use these internet terms almost as thought i know what they mean
<Balsaq> i heard about it before somewhere but have no i dea how to do it
<Techie> "/msg nickserv ghost nick password"
<Techie> "/msg nickserv release nick password"
<Techie> "/nick nick"
<Balsaq> i need to bookmark the page with all the /msg language stuff...
<Techie> hehe, just ask
<Techie> i know alot of it
<Balsaq> how do you do a whisper
<Techie> "/whisper nick message"
<Balsaq> oh that was easy
<Balsaq> what is this form of texting called
<Techie> plain chat i do believe or channel chat
<Techie> a query window or conversation is one directly between 2 users
<Balsaq> i heard of it before but i think it has another name..could be wrong
<Techie> im sure it does have another name
<Techie> im gonna re install linux tonight
<Balsaq> which one
<Techie> umm, maybe ubuntu maybe xubuntu
<Techie> xubuntu would be nice as its 9.04
<Techie> but i also know that i have ubuntu 8.10 working with minimal effort
<Balsaq> when i did the 349 u-dates did that put me at 9.04?
<Techie> or i can go for ubuntu server and sit in a command line all day
<Techie> no
<Techie> it just upgraded all your apps to the point before 9.04
<Balsaq> when 810 runs good is it just not worth the risk to go up
<Techie> if you look in the update thingy there is a 9.04 update button
<Balsaq> i suppose as you upgrade you take up more HD space...someone told me to stay where i am with an 8mb video card
<Techie> yeah
<Balsaq> dell told me i can put a 128mb card in this submarine
<Techie> i want to try out support for my gfx in 9.04 seeing its a 256mb card
<Techie> 128mb would be a bit overkill
<Balsaq> would it have side effects
<Techie> go for a second hand nvidia card of 32 - 64mb
<Balsaq> how cheap can that be done for
<Techie> haha, just saw the funniest thing
<Techie> !work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Techie> umm a second hand card might set you back about $50
<Balsaq> geez i think i have seen new ones for that of course you are probably talking about money in you neck of the woods
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> 50 New Zealand dollars = 36.25 U.S. dollars
<Balsaq> i hope it is easy to do...supposedly these XPS systems are easy to tool around with
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> most people think modifying a computer is difficult
<Balsaq> plug in plug out i hope
<Techie> once you get around the whole how the hell do i open this box stage
<Balsaq> and i think your right about 32mb-64 because then i prolly wont need yo up the pwr supply
<Techie> everything is easy as everything is shaped to fit a particular slot
<Balsaq> oh i have been in there...took a big chance a couple years ago and put twice the amount of ram in as my book stated
<Techie> which is how much?
<Balsaq> well my book says 128x 3 slots...i did 256x3...so 768
<Techie> woah thats pretty high for a system of 400mhz with dedicated video
<Balsaq> thats when i found out those tech on the phone at dell were nuts
<Balsaq> they wanted me to bury this thing....cuase it couldnt run pages on the net
<Techie> dangit, i saved the password for my box in finland on my computer sometime thinking i would change it soon, and i never got around to changing it
<Techie> now i cant find it
<Balsaq> i wonder what would happen if i did 512x3
<Techie> wouldnt run
<Techie> i would think that your motherboard would support 1gig at max
<Balsaq> i wont risk it...in eleven years, even new it didnt run like this
<Techie> if you have the RAM there
<Techie> try put in one 512
<Balsaq> and see if it registers
<Balsaq> dell said it wont hurt it but it will blue screen or something
<Balsaq> but they actually dont know
<Balsaq> when i ordered it i made them put in writing that i would get the intel motherboard with a specific chipset and not a no name
<Techie> it wont blow it up though
<Techie> so if you have it spare try it
<Techie> if it doesnt work, put the 256 back in
<Balsaq> dont havre it though buy if i see it real cheap ill prolly buy iy
<Balsaq> thjey said i can put a 20 Hd in her
<Balsaq> dont ned it though
<Techie> yay got the owner of the box to reset my password
<Balsaq> i'm surprised it had 512cache back in 1998
<Balsaq> came with 51cache but only 64ram originally
<Balsaq> 512 i mean
<Techie> i now have everything i need set up to break free of my schools internet connection
<Balsaq> so do you mean you arein school or so close you can run on their wireless
<Techie> im at home at the moment
<Techie> but now when im at school i can tunnel all my data properly
<crouton1> hey guys.. does xubuntu come with a common lisp implementation, gcc, perl and php? i couldn't find a package list on the site.
<Balsaq> there is a school about 300 yds from my house
<Techie> it comes with gcc
<Techie> dont think php or perl
<Techie> but you can install them without any trouble
<Techie> however xubuntu doesnt ship with its kernel source
<crouton1> ah okay. thanks.
<Balsaq> is there i book i can read on all this
<Techie> on which subject?
<Balsaq> on linux
<Techie> there are many
<Techie> most of them are outdated
<Techie> i suggest getting friendly with man pages
<Techie> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Balsaq> articles on the net?
<Balsaq> wow clicked on them and it didnt come up
<Balsaq> ill write em down though
<Techie> haha, sudo gobbledegook blah_blah -w -t -f aWkward/ComBinationOf/mixedCase/underscores_strokes/and.dots
<Balsaq> oh imeant to ask...when i went on ebay today.all the sudden it say i need to dload one of 3 things...Swfdec SWF Playergnome OR adobe flash player OR Gnash SWF i didnt do it and ebay ran fine as usual
<Balsaq> (joker!)
<Techie> oh yeah
<Techie> thats just different flash players
<Techie> i choose adobe flash as its updated by people who are payed
<Balsaq> i know but which one...my guess would be gnome because gnome seems to have somthing to do with ubuntu
<Techie> nah
<Techie> go for the adobe one
<Techie> people are payed to update it
<Balsaq> so i wonder if they will want a credit card
<Techie> so whenever the windows version gets and update, so do you
<Techie> nah
<Techie> its free
<Techie> it just means it will be the most up to date
<Balsaq> maybe that will make youtune run
<Balsaq> it didnt pop back up again i suppose i can just go to adobe .com
<Techie> it will
<Balsaq> got a zip drive built into this thing and never once used it...what am i missing
<Balsaq> why cant i pull up those links...
<Techie> not sure, but im gonna swap my linux hard drive out and start installing soon
<Balsaq> better you than me
<Techie> okay, lemme see what distro's i have
<Techie> geexboc 1.0 and 1.2 beta
<Techie> opensuse 11
<Techie> pclinuxos 2007
<Techie> debian 502a
<Techie> ^^ codename lenny
<Techie> ubuntu 8.10 desktop and server
<Techie> and xbox media center 8.10
<Techie> what to choose, what to choose
<Balsaq> i amgine you as having some kindo od room ar garage loaded with computer parts, test equipment and software...like some of the labs where i work
<Techie> haha, i wish
<Techie> one computer at the moment
<Techie> and one set of parts
<Techie> and miscellanious small hard drives
<Techie> i also collect OS iso's
<Techie> small netsplit
<Techie> ooh i also have browserlinux which is a variation of puppy
<Balsaq> i got try that puppy on some old puter
<Techie> it will get annoying with its single click to open setting
<Balsaq> its so funny. my in laws go thru computers like crazy...they get em all gunked up with spyware and stuff and throw em out, i told them to start giving them all too me, i think all they ever needed was a clean wipe and linux
<Techie> lol thats good for someone who browses the internet and uses word
<sancas> http://img32.imageshack.us/img32/9853/pantallazoth.jpg
<Techie> ooh nice compiz setup sancas
<sancas> :D thanks
<Techie> i can even make out what i think is the compiz fusion tray icon
<Balsaq> so i cant do much elase with my ubuntu 810
<Balsaq> ?
<Balsaq> else*
<Techie> you can, i cant
<Techie> im a gamer so im kinda restriced
<Balsaq> do you mess aroung with amd
<Techie> not really, dont have enough cash to get a new cpu to mess around with
<Techie> atm im running a Celeron D
<Sysi> celeron! i have 2
<Techie> celeron D
<Techie> different to a regular celeron
<Balsaq> id take a p4 or a d any day if i can get a deal
<Sysi> i'm not sure about this, but i guess in eeepc it was celeron m on something
<Techie> yours is a plain singles core
<Techie> min is a hyperthreaded core
<Sysi> yup
<Balsaq> is it the D that identifies that
<Techie> yep
<Sysi> but i have e5200 for serious work :)
<Techie> bel can you hold a link for me while i set up?
<Sysi> oh, seems that i'll miss the bus if i don't go now, have a nice day
<Techie> cya Sysi
<Balsaq> brb
<Techie> sw00t, time to install
<Techie> ill connect from my live USB if i can
<Balsaq> back
<Techie> still on windows, suse wouldnt usb boot
<Balsaq> WINDOWS
<Techie> yes, i run windows
<Balsaq> which one
<Techie> xp pro
<Balsaq> yeah i use it all day at work
<Balsaq> those xp discs that are made only for dell are cheap o nebay 20-25 dollars
<Techie> brb, my storage drive isnt loading... gonna check the bios
<Balsaq> 10-4
<Techie> welcome back danopia
<Techie> okay now to install ubuntu 8.10
<Balsaq> yur hummin along with this project!
<Balsaq> techie/i just checked an it say my monitor resolution is 1600x1200? didn't think this ole 17 could do that?
<Balsaq> would this old thing run better if i messed with the resoulution?
<Techie1> what res were you thinking about?
<Balsaq> dunno
<Balsaq> but on windows i dont seem to remember an 11 year old monitor being able to do 1600x1200
<Balsaq> which is what ubuntu says i am at
<Techie1> haha
<Techie1> yeah right
<Techie1> you should be running at 1024x768
<Techie1> on that sort of hardware
<Balsaq> i think it used to be set at 1280x800 or something
<Balsaq> should i get out the manual
<Balsaq> cause it loads ebay pages kinda slow 93-4 seconds)
<Balsaq> 3-4 seconds
<Techie1> thats not bad
<Balsaq> i know like i say barnd new  when w98 was new it took that long or longer
<Balsaq> but does relotution setting effect speed at all
<Techie1> brb going to #ubuntu to ask a question
<Balsaq> yup
<Techie1> nope it doesnt affect speed unless your running  a 3d app
<Balsaq> oh so it will just get as close as it can to that 1600x1200 then huh
<Techie1> yeah
<Techie1> however if you go too large your 2d apps may start to slow down
<Balsaq> i am surprised i can run around on ebay and do this at the same time
<Techie1> hehe
<Balsaq> on this old dog
<Techie1> well your not exactly running low on RAM
<Balsaq> thats for sure
<Balsaq> most of those bus puter i told you about are only 512-1g ram
<Balsaq> the ones they are dumping that is
<Techie1> i presume that would be atleast DDR333 though
<Techie1> comared to pc133
<Balsaq> dunno
<Techie1> compared*
<Balsaq> ill look in the ones i use tomorrow cause the ones they are dumping look the same
<Techie1> ooh yay
<Techie> im me again!!!
<Balsaq> how come yur always in and out like that
<Balsaq> is that part of the tunnel deal
<Techie> my main reason is i crash my X server quite frequently
<Balsaq> you run thru a server
<Techie> no
<Techie> the X server is the graphical display
<Techie> without it yoou would be stuck at a command line
<Balsaq> verizon dsl told me they have a protective firewall on me and it has various settings...i wonder if they open it up if this dell will run faster? do i need the wall with ubuntu
<Techie> the dell wont run faster, the internet may though
<Techie> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Balsaq> didnt open again...writing it down, the other night most of the ones you sent opened?
<Balsaq> but i saw the res setting thingunder "system' if that is what you mean
<Techie> yep thats it
<Balsaq> system, preference, screen resolution....
<Techie> thats the one
<Balsaq> so should i put it on a realistic number?
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> brb, gonna boot into buntu
<Balsaq> when it was new before i messed with it it was actuaslly set at 800x600 i think
<Balsaq> messed everything up now
<Balsaq> put tit back but it wont change back uh oh
<Balsaq> man that really messed me up
<Balsaq> i guess this old tanker want that high res stuff and nothing else...whew
<Balsaq> techie i thought i messed up my computer
<techie> brb, gotta get support on setting up dual screen
<Balsaq> that other es made the screen look horrible then i couldnt get it back until i turned it off and back on again
<Balsaq> i gues ubuntu knows where it wants my stuff set?
<techie> prolly
<Balsaq> look fabulous like this but i didnt think i was set up for that res
<Balsaq> but the printed words on my browser ..."applications, places, system" that stuff is in small print but clear
<techie> !dual head
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Balsaq> hhh
<Balsaq> must log in to verify my nick as part of the nick reg....hmmm log in, i am logged in arent i?
<techie> "/msg nickserv identify password"
<techie> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Balsaq> how do i log in techie, wont let me finish reistering my nick until then arent i logged in now?
<techie> huh
<techie> you copied and pasted the command from the email?
<Balsaq> i did the reg thing then i sent me an email and told me how to finish it...so i did, in the process it says i need to log in to finish registering my nick
<techie> then "msg nickserv identify password"
<Balsaq> thought i was logged in now...just to get in here (yes did that stuff)
<Balsaq> you do the nick serv stuff, then they email you a password, then you come back here and do a final step...but it says i need to log in first?
<techie> to login you need to identify
<Balsaq> ?
<Balsaq> yeah i do the nick serv indentify thing
<Balsaq> you mean to get in here or to do the nick register thing?
<Balsaq> ahhh..no matter, nobody want the nick Balsaq!
<Balsaq> i think it is because of the bizarre way i get inhere in the 1st place
<techie> brb gonna restart X
<Balsaq> 10-4 boss
<Balsaq> trying edubuntu for a bit...
<techie> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<techie> !xuinerama
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xuinerama
<techie> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<techie> brb
<techie> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<tehC0unt> hello
<Balsaq> why does it let me come stright to xubuntu without going thru rhe proxy? if i try to go to ubuntu i always have to go thru the prxy?
<Balsaq> straight*
<Balsaq> where have you bee techie?
<techie> trying to figure out my graphics issues
<techie> i think i might have to re install ubuntu
<Balsaq> again thought you just did it
<Balsaq> hope it doesnt take you as long as it took me...
<techie> it doesnt
<Balsaq> i think you said 45 minutes once...man those cel D's must be great
<techie> its more of the 3ghz + 1.5gig RAM
<techie> and bootable usb
<Balsaq> 3g...did you overclock it?
<techie> yeah
<techie> its got a 10% oc
<Balsaq> man that thing must be smokin fast
<techie> 2.8 stock
<Balsaq> can i clock my old dell 400
<techie> would advise against it
<techie> older cpu's werent designed to have their clocks changed
<techie> doing so would probably overheat and kill it
<Balsaq> but i have read tha the one i have is really the same as the 450 and 500
<Balsaq> 440bx intel chipset
<techie> yeah, once you understand how they brand CPU's you will understand why you dont want to overclock old cores
<techie> !welcome Aristad
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about welcome Aristad
<techie> !welcome | Aristad
<ubottu> Aristad: Hello and welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions or help others. If you'd like to chit-chat, please visit #xubuntu-offtopic and for developer discussion, see #xubuntu-devel :)
<techie> ill be back in the live USB
<Techie> okay
<Techie> the local time is 8:40 and im starting the install
<Balsaq> cool lets so how fats that D can run
<Techie> ive already given it all the info it needs
<Techie> now its doing the automated processes
<Techie> and ontop of its regular duties its gotta remove the old install
<Techie> so this will be a longer install
<Techie> its already at 44%
<Balsaq> thats a gamer for u
<Techie> lol
<Techie> thats a nice second hand setup
<Techie> a gamer would go faster
<Techie> i could do a real gamer within about 20 minutes
<Techie> but i would definitely have to use a live usb
<Techie> a cd would just go too slow
<Balsaq> more fun to play around makin somethin from almost nuthin than just buying one of those new ones though
<Techie> i agree with you there bal
<Balsaq> ill buy a new one when the prices bottom out but they arent built like my old dell
<Techie> some are
<Techie> my advice for when you do, dont get a dell... they dont make very good machines anymore
<Balsaq> if they drop that 430 gamer i showed down another 100 bucks ill grab it
<Balsaq> i heard that too its too bad
<Techie> the gamer should be alright, but anything they advertise on tv is a no go
<Balsaq> even the case fell like aluminum foil really thin
<Techie> 80%
<Balsaq> did you figure out the graphics problem
<Techie> nope
<Techie> i decided to just go with the proprietary driver
<Balsaq> you mean the standard onboard graphins
<Techie> too much work getting dual head to work in ubuntu when it complains about every graphics customisation you make
<Techie> no, with ATI theres 2 sets of drivers
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ug, ati
<Balsaq> ahhhh
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> thats caused me nothing but headaches
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> in both linux AND windows
<Techie> theres the open source drivers which are developed by the OS community
<Techie> and the proprietary drivers which are closed source and maintained by ATI
<Techie> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: ATI is slowly getting better in linux, SLOOOOOWLLY
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ati no longer supports my card in 9.04 and anove >.<
<Techie> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: as for in windows, i have no problem
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> above*
<Balsaq> often wondered, if you have a graphic card does that mean you dont have a onboard graphic built on the motherboard?
<Techie> whats your card?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> Radeon X1200
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> its a laptop card
<Techie> no bal
<Balsaq> mine is an ati 8mb xpert from1998
<Techie> its more of an aftermarket mod
<Techie> 95%
<Techie> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt: i have a 9600XT
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> my desktop has a 9600pro
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> havent tried linux on that
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> but im planning to install xubuntu on it
<Techie> hehe, my cards brother
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> thats why im here actually
<Techie> you use dual head on that box?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I wanted to know what antivirus apps other than clamxv i could use in ubuntu to scan my windows partitions for windows viruses
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> dual head?
<Techie> 2 screens
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> nope
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> just got a new monitor
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> old crt got so bad I couldent evne tell the difference between M and N anymore
<Techie> you could prolly use the open source drivers then
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> dosent mater to meif they are closed or open, propitery or not, just want the ones that would run better
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> and cause the least problems
<Techie> well closed will run nicer but you dont have compatability so video playback is slightly hindered
<Techie> 99%
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> compatibility?
<Techie> done
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> you mean some apps cant access them
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ?
<Techie> thats 20 minutes
<Techie> i meant to say xv compatability
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ?
<Balsaq> beetr put dual fans on that thing or she'll blow up techie
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> clamxv?
<Techie> no, xv the video output
<Techie> like opengl
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> havent heard ofxv before
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> .... seriously? they dont support opengl?
<Techie> they do
<Techie> i was using it to explain what xv was
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I am afraid I still dont get what xv is
<Techie> hrmm
<Techie> !xv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xv
<Techie> !xvidix
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvidix
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> regardless, I am going to be installing it as a recovery os
<Techie> yeah
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> so playinmg 3d games or whatever isnt going to be a prority
<Techie> xv is simply put a way of drawing a video onscreen
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> this is why I choe xubuntu over ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> less space to install and works better on older systems
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> its a mere pentium 3
<Techie> lol
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I just want to know what antivirus apps there are avalaible ogher than clamxv
<Techie> i used to have a p3, it was a better workhorse than this celeron D
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> sinve a livecd I used once had 5 of them on it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> pentium 3 > celeron
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> even if its a higher clock speed
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> :)
<Techie> p3 > EVERYTHING
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> except p4. core 2, core 2 duo, i5, i7.....
<Techie> nope
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> speaking of p3
<Techie> i can load a p3 up with a greater load than i can a core2 clock speed wise
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I find it funny that the xbox1 used a p3 as its cpu, but the 360 has a dual core ppc based cpu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> especially sinc eapple abandoned the ppc
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> XD
<Techie> yeah, teh original xbox was extremely efficient
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> err
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> triple core i mean
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> not duel
<Techie> they also abandoned it at the same time as MS started using it
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> at least its not a cell
<Techie> however this did not make modding the 360 any easier
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> X
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> XD
<Techie> lol
<Techie> anyway, ill brb
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> heh, k
<Techie> gotta boot my HDD
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> so uhh.... anybody have an advice
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> on te antivirus apps
<techie> welcome back
<techie> you there bal?
<techie> you there bal?
<Balsaq> yeah was in puppy
<boscop> I'm running xfce on ubuntu. when I boot, I have no panels, even if I unchecked "save session" at the previous logout.
<Sysi> alt+f2 and type there "xfce4-panel"
<boscop> yes, but it's annoying to do this everytime
<Sysi> it should work when you do it once and then save session
<boscop> ah
<TheSheep> Sysi: try removing ~/.cache/sessions
<Sysi> i don't have any problems :D
<Sysi> but i still did that little time ago to get compiz working :P
<mnemoc> hi, where are the prefered applications choices stored?
<raevol> hey guys, i have a problem with nm-applet not correctly handling wpa2 passwords and now allowing me to connect
<raevol> i can't seem to find who is responsible for nm-applet, could someone point me in their direction? this bug has existed for a while and is all over the internet with no solution
<raevol> not* allowing me to connect
<mnemoc> and another question, how do I make xubuntu _save_ the volume i set in alsamixer? it always start muted
<TheSheep> !bugs | raevol
<ubottu> raevol: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<raevol> TheSheep: it seems it's a driver issue, and all the launchpad bug reports filed for this exact bug have been ifnored
<raevol> no point in me filing another one
<raevol> ignored*
<boscop> I want to have mouse gestures in konqueror, but I don't have kde control center. is there a way to enable them without installing it?
<TheSheep> boscop: I'd ask on #kubuntu
<balsaq> should i install a ccleaner like file hippo with ubuntu or is there something already built into the OP (defrag, disc cleaner etc...)
<Sysi> where do you think you need it?
<balsaq> don't know that i do...hopefully i don't
<balsaq> when i leave ff i just clean the browser histiry and all cookies everytime
<Sysi> it just makes browsing slower
<balsaq> what does those ccleaners or clearing the browser everytime you are done with it?
<Sysi> remowes coocies etc an you need to download them again everytime
<Sysi> *cookies
<balsaq> so did you also mean that ubuntu doesn't need a ccleaner an defrag and all that jazz?
<balsaq> i am just coming off windows...
<Xyrnaes> balsaq: On Linux you don't need to defrag
<balsaq> i was hoping you would say that
<balsaq> i am no computer wizz i'll be right up front...
<Sysi> if you install and remove lots of sofware apt-get clean && apt-get autoclean may be good
<balsaq> been off of windows for 2 days...this runs ubuntu only and i have installed nothing
<Sysi> just use it :P
<balsaq> had a funny feeling it would be like that
<balsaq> next...found my error console (8.10), i had an error-error in pursing value for property text align declaration dropped
<balsaq> what the heck is that?
<balsaq> doesn't seem to add up to anyhting as far as i can tell, but it kinda gave me that weird windows feeling in my bellt
<balsaq> belly*
<balsaq> (Sysi,Xyarnaes)if i had to guess, i think the errors maybe have something to do with me shutting down the computer before ubuntu told me it was shutting down
<Sysi> you dont need to shut it manually
<Sysi> on power button
<Sysi> at least i think that propably isn't that wise to do
<balsaq> i didn't know ubuntu was going to shut down, so when o clicked on the icon in the upper rt of the screen it just went tothe black ubuntu screen and kinda hung there so after a minute or so i hit the power button on my computer
<balsaq> did that twice then someone in here told me not to do that...let ubuntu shut down, let it take a few minutes if need be
<Sysi> well, i'd say it isn't broken 'cause of that, even if it gives some errors
<balsaq> so iwill do it correctly now, well the errors are always the exact same statement as iwrote it, if i do i good shut down and they dont come back i will figure i caused it
<balsaq> i cleared the errors and looked a minute or so ago and none were there
<balsaq> is running perfect as far as i know, real snappy unless i go to ebay, then it takes 4 seconds to load a big graphic page
<balsaq> so when ubuntu is ready for me to shut it down does the screen say anythinglike ...safe to shut dow?
<balsaq> now*
<balsaq> or does it just shut down on its own after i initiate it
<likemindead> Just ran updates for Xubuntu 9.10 and network-manager won't start. :-(
<likemindead> How might I install Wicd when my network-manager is dead? :-\
<Pres-Gas> WB cody-somerville!  ;)
<Pres-Gas> Been awhile since we saw you last
<cody-somerville> oh?
<cody-somerville> I was here just a few minutes ago :P
<Pres-Gas> Your connection was reset by peer...I was just kiddin' around.  Too quiet for me.
<likemindead> Howsabout helping me out, Pres-Gas? ;)
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, I would ask you how Network Manager is not working?
<Pres-Gas> But you are right, likemindead, you did make some noise and I should have paid attention.
<likemindead> It was returning a bunch of missing libblahblahblah errors.
 * Pres-Gas prostrates self before likemindead
 * likemindead absolves Pres-Gas and thanks him for helping. :)
<Pres-Gas> So, was this machine a clean install of 9.10, likemindead?
<likemindead> It's kind of a moot point... I sort of uninstalled network-manager... :-\
<likemindead> Yes, it's a fresh install of Xubuntu 9.10 Alpha 6.
<likemindead> Just wondering how I can get online to install Wicd (without having network-manager).
<likemindead> I suppose I could just get a .deb for Wicd and copy it via USB drive, eh?
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, now that Network Manager is off the machine...you would need to go manually or install things with the usb drive
<likemindead> How difficult is a simple, manual connection?
<likemindead> It'd be ethernet, not wireless.
<likemindead> I've been trying Google for "manual network connection ubuntu" etc.
<Pres-Gas> Ahhh, better...'cos I would have been at a loss with wireless...
<likemindead> Yeah, I want to keep it simple.
<Pres-Gas> likemindead: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch05.en.html
<likemindead> Thanks, Pres-Gas. I'll check it out.
<Pres-Gas> Yeah, that should get you started, likemindead
<likemindead> :D
<Pres-Gas> LOL...well at least you will know the files involved ;)
 * likemindead is away: :::poot:::
<n2diy> I'm playing around on my SOHO LAN, and I'm trying to use gFTP to move some files around, but I'm getting connection refused messages. Do I need to install an FTP server on the boxes?
 * likemindead is back (gone 01:55:03)
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, what is the scoop with your network?
<likemindead> Haven't had time to pull my laptop out. Busy, busy, busy... :-\
<Pres-Gas> n2diy, any machine that you wish to connect to you will have to put an FTP service on it.  Even though you are on a LAN, I would still look into sftp
<Pres-Gas> ubottu, sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<n2diy> Pres-Gas: ok, thanks.
<Pres-Gas> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Pres-Gas> Thanks, ubottu!
<likemindead> lulz...
<floating1> anyone give free ssh accounts on their machines ?
<likemindead> ... ?
<floating1> i would like to run weechat through screen
<floating1> but my current screen at sun solaris.. i cant install it here
<floating1> or i would like to give weechat a try, .. for a change, and maybe it is more convenient than irssi anyway
<Pres-Gas> You would need to put some work in on it, but you could look here: http://wiki.cluenet.org/Main_Page
<Pres-Gas> That is shell access, floating1
<The_Kernel> Hi, what's a good PPTP client app?
<likemindead> I just ran "sudo dhclient eth0" & then "sudo apt-get install wicd" Pres-Gas and it looks like it's working.
 * likemindead crosses fingers.
<Pres-Gas> w00t w00t!
<likemindead> Huzzah! I'm back online in Xubuntu 9.10 thanks to Wicd! :)
<howell> is there a better applet for a command line text box than verve?
<neozen> howell: I don't think so
<neozen> been half tempted to write some xfce panel applets though
<neozen> howell: what should be there?
<neozen> howell: ie... what do you expect should be there?
<howell> it doesn't recognize any aliases from .bashrc
<neozen> ...interesting
<neozen> wonder what shell its using to run things
<neozen> or if its using a shell @ all
<howell> i doubt it
<howell> it doesnt even autocomplete
<howell> it says it supports it, but i don't see it
<The_Kernel> !pptp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pptp
<The_Kernel> !info pptp
<ubottu> Package pptp does not exist in jaunty
<howell> verve works great for running installed programs or simple one liners
<howell> but it would be nice if it could drop down and show a few more lines if you wanted
<howell> or while you were using it
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, just scrolled up.  That is great...now to figure out why NM just died on you.
<neozen> howell: perhaps something other then a panel applet would be better for your use case
<neozen> ever looked into tilda?
<howell> no, i'll look at it
<neozen> !tilda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilda
<neozen> ...bah
<howell> !tilda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tilda
<neozen> howell: http://tilda.sourceforge.net
<howell> i think i can just use apt
<neozen> howell: its in the ubuntu repositories
<neozen> howell: universe I think
<neozen> howell: shouldn't require much beyond what xfce itself requires
<neozen> howell: basically its a terminal that rolls down onto screen w/ a keyboard shortcut.... you do some stuff in it.... then whack the shortcut and it goes away again
<howell> thats neat
<neozen> I thought so
<likemindead> Well, it's still Alpha software, Pres-Gas.
<neozen> I tend to use it for long running processes I periodically want to keep an eye on....  but its good for occasional terminal use too
<Pres-Gas> Indeed, likemindead, indeed.  I am attempting to wait for Beta...I would love to jump in early...but not enough machines
<neozen> howell: and you can start many of them... have each one roll from diff places etc...
<likemindead> I'm actually removing Wicd and installing network-manager just for kicks.
<likemindead> (And now that I know how to connect via command line without either of them.)
<neozen> likemindead: this... is good
<neozen> likemindead: always useful in case network manager is borking up for some reason
<neozen> likemindead: or you lack gui access on some system
<howell> i do keep a binding for terminal: <alt>+~
<neozen> howell: as do I .... cntrl+esc ..... a carryover from my windows days... when that opened the start menu
<howell> do you know how to bind the super key to open the menu?
<neozen> howell: nope...
<neozen> howell: there's probably a way though
<howell> i dont think its really possible the way everything works as is
<howell> i can right click the desktop anyway
<neozen> howell: I tend to use xbindkeys instead of the xfce keybinding thing.... tends to capture more keystrokes
<neozen> howell: an example would be the "access ibm" key on this thinkpad
<neozen> howell: never could get that working with the xfce keybinder
<howell> does that just replace the xfce or is it in addition to?
<neozen> howell: a warning about tilda though.... you'll have to break yourself of the habit of typing exit when you're done in it
<howell> yea, i found out that it closes it
<neozen> howell: doesn't close tilda though... just kills the shell inside it...... then you have to restart tilda
<neozen> howell: appearance of it is configurable
<neozen> howell: and is just a good all-around term (when you only occasionally have one on-screen)
<neozen> howell: enjoy
<neozen> howell: and sry I didn't actually help w/ your verve issue
<neozen> howell: plus.. for running programs... can always hit alt+f2 and type your program in there.... that _should_ use shell aliases
<neozen> howell: not sure though
<neozen> time get back to work
<howell> i'm in class
<likemindead> Verily, huzzah! Network Manager is working again! :D
<Pres-Gas> I do wonder what happened previously, likemindead.
<likemindead> I ran updates and then some lib-something was missing and network-manager wouldn't start.
<Pres-Gas> likemindead, oh, yeah.  I just installed alpha 6 on a vm and it already has 461 updates
<likemindead> Whee!
<Kanda> hello ! I'm have no sound (it is really really weak on headphones) on a very old toshiba s1800-100 laptop with xubuntu 8.04 (that I chose because it only has 128MB of RAM). ALSA and audio apps are happy, the snd-ali5451 module and its snd-* friends are loaded. I'm using linux since 1995 but I'm stuck. Could someone help ? Thanks !
<likemindead> Hmm... I'm not very good with audio issues.
<likemindead> I'd try a Xubuntu 9.04 Live CD and see if a newer version fixes it.
<Kanda> likemindead: I have tried 8.10 but it was not better
<likemindead> Lame.
<likemindead> Maybe try PulseAudio?
<likemindead> Or OSS?
<likemindead> Instead of ALSA.
<Kanda> likemindead: due to the low mem, I can only use an alternate install. Also X is tricky and wouldn't startup by default but I found an xorg.conf that's ok on the net
<Kanda> likemindead: don't pulseaudio use alsa ?
<likemindead> Possible help at http://michaelminn.com/linux/toshiba1800/ ?
<Kanda> I googled like a mad and I've read this page ;) thx
<likemindead> Ha...
<likemindead> Sorry. :-(
<Kanda> no prob. this page gave me the xorg.conf at least !
<Kanda> likemindead: any hint about an ubuntu sound guru I could talk to on irc ?
<Kanda> likemindead: are there 4front oss modules distributed by canonical's repos ?
<likemindead> Over my head, Kanda, sorry.
<Kanda> likemindead: thanks for your help anyway
<likemindead> Try #ubuntu -- there's more folks in there.
<Kanda> ok, bye
<tehC0unt> hello
<likemindead> Ahoy!
<tehC0unt> hows it going
<likemindead> Rainy. :-)
<tehC0unt> you enjoy the rain?
<tehC0unt> hello
 * likemindead waves.
<tehC0unt> are you a xubuntu expert?
<likemindead> Not an expert, I don't think.
<tehC0unt> haha do you think you could help me with a problem?
<likemindead> What's up?
<tehC0unt> well
<tehC0unt> i just installed a new pci adapter
<tehC0unt> and for whatever reason xubuntu does not recognize it
<tehC0unt> i suppose i need to install the drivers
<tehC0unt> but i dont have a lot of experience doing that on linux im pretty new
<likemindead> PCI adapter? What are you using it for?
<tehC0unt> ethernet
<likemindead> Hmm. I've never seen a Linux box not load a PCI ethernet card.
<likemindead> Can you try it in another slot?
<tehC0unt> yeah i could do that
<tehC0unt> i have a feeling it might be the slot because
<tehC0unt> my old card was in there
<tehC0unt> and it made the connection
<tehC0unt> but could not connect to the internet
<tehC0unt> like it recognized it but wouldnt link up
<likemindead> Yeah. Just ethernet card, not wireless, right?
<tehC0unt> yes
<likemindead> Yeah. Should work out of the box.
<tehC0unt> whatabout the drivers?
<tehC0unt> they should just be in the kernel?
<likemindead> Yes.
<tehC0unt> my old card was pretty dusty
<tehC0unt> do you think that would affect it at all
<tehC0unt> in terms of working
<likemindead> Possible.
<likemindead> You can gently clean the contacts off and try it again. Try more than one slot.
<tehC0unt> i will porb give that a try
<tehC0unt> if i can ever get these frickin expansion guards off
<likemindead> lamerz
<likemindead> Yeah. I really bet it's a hardware issue.
<tehC0unt> is it a big deal if ic ant get one of the bay covers back on
<tehC0unt> anyone around?
#xubuntu 2009-09-25
<TheKernel> yea
<tehC0unt> hey hows it goin
<TheKernel> its going
<tehC0unt> same here
<tehC0unt> ive been trying to get this pci card to work all afternoon
<TheKernel> really
<TheKernel> what is it?
<tehC0unt> its a linksys 10/100 ethernet card
<tehC0unt> see i had another one in the comp
<tehC0unt> but it wasnt working so i bought a new one
<tehC0unt> tried this new one in 2 different ports
<tehC0unt> no luck
<tehC0unt> the old one was at least recognized this one doesnt get picked up
<tehC0unt> but it lights up in the back when i have the cord plugged in
<tehC0unt> and now lspci does not bring it up
<tehC0unt> i dk if i need to install new drivers or what
<TheKernel> hrm
<tehC0unt> unless its a problem on the motherboard or something
<TheKernel> did you google the model to see if there is known support for the card?
<tehC0unt> thats all i can think of
<TheKernel> I mean, 99% of network cards are supported out of the box but yeah
<TheKernel> do you have a live CD?
<tehC0unt> i have a live cd but i am going off installation right now
<tehC0unt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWiredNetworkCardsLinksys
<tehC0unt> it says that the card does not work but it is autodetected
<tehC0unt> this is not even autodetected so i dk
<tehC0unt> also i dk when this list was updated last
<TheKernel> 2005
<tehC0unt> so chances are they have added it but maybe theyve stopped support all together
<TheKernel> yeah
<tehC0unt> so frustrating oh well
<halp_meh> Hi there guys.
<halp_meh> I'm new to linux, I just got a netbook and removed vista in favor of xubuntu, but I need a little help getting oriented.
<halp_meh> ... anybody?
<halp_meh> *cricketcricket*
<halp_meh> ok, well, nevermind then
<craigbass1976> What's the terminal in the applicaations menu called
<craigbass1976> Or, I can figure it out myself if I could find some sort of menu editor
<knome> hmm?
<knome> xfce4-terminal
<knome> craigbass1976, ^
<craigbass1976> knome, command not found
<knome> are you sure you are running xubuntu?
<knome> gnome-terminal then?
<craigbass1976> knome, oops, helps if I spell xfce right
<knome> ;)
<Legendre> howdy
<knome> !hi | Legendre
<ubottu> Legendre: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Legendre> anyone care to offer some advice on updating an Edgy box to Jaunty?
<Legendre> Can I just run the JJ installer, and wipe everything except /home?
<knome> Legendre, edgy is already end of life
<knome> Legendre, yes, that would work
<Legendre> I have /, /home, /var, /boot, etc all on sep. parts. All ext3
<Legendre> any issues with the very old ext3 fs on this box?
<knome> Legendre, but remind you might need to delete some .* directories in your home for some things to work correctly
<Legendre> is the latest ext3 full <compat?
<knome> nope, ext3 is still good for use
<craigbass1976> knome, I was running xterm with a keyboard shortcut and just realized tonight that I can't adjust font, and there's no scroll bar to look back at stuff...
<Legendre> shift pgup/pgdn craigbass1976 ?
<knome> craigbass1976, but xfce4-terminal works as expected?
<Legendre> knome: to be clear, I can perform a custom install, and specify hdx for var, home, etc?
<craigbass1976> knome, it does, I just coulnd't figure out what it was called in help -> about
<Legendre> also, how do I add in my users, since they already have homedirs?
<Legendre> will the add user app bitch about it, or wipe the existing dirs?
<knome> Legendre, yes, you can select which partitions to use with which mount points
<knome> Legendre, iirc, the user app will not say a thing if a user dir exists, it just keeps it like it was
<knome> Legendre, backuping would not do any harm, though...
<Legendre> agreed, but I dont have a facility for b/u
<Legendre> pretty rinky-dink operation lol
<Legendre> say, you mention removing certain .* files. Which should I be concerned with?
<knome> well, you can create /home/something and backup there
<knome> Legendre, everything might work ootb, but .cache and .config might be something you might want to remove. though, remember to backup .config if you have to remove it, as it will delete your configs on most of the apps
<Legendre> I was considering renaming all the user homedirs to <user>.old, then creating all the users, and doing a little rmdir & mv action
<Legendre> does that sound like a good start? My last line, I mean..
<knome> yeah
<knome> not bad at least
<knome> but adding user should be relatively safe
<knome> (userS)
<Legendre> preserve all the .* files from the newly created dirs, diff them against the old dirs etc
<knome> well if you are going to backup
<knome> then just backup everything and start with clean homedirs
<Legendre> I can't. Home is at 81%.. no room to create another copy on that part.
<knome> :/
<Legendre> anyway, as long as I can name my mountpoints, and tell the installer not to format home, I'm OK
<knome> Legendre, yeah, you are able to do that. i think the idea of renaming every homedir to user.old is fine
<Legendre> things have really come along since EE, can't wait to get JJ installed.
<knome> karmic is als out soon
<Legendre> ok, then that's the strategy
<knome> and both of them have awesome artwork ;)
<Legendre> what's the plan for the next lts release?
<Legendre> I'm so lazy and out of the loop these days, ha
<knome> plan regarding what?
<turtle_> anyone running a wm other than xfce?
<likemindead> Yep. Openbox here. :)
<turtle_> how did you switch?
<turtle_> I have downloaded icewm and fluxbox
<turtle_> but when I select them it still loads xfce
<likemindead> Oh... I'm actually running CrunchBang on my other computer.
<likemindead> Using Xubuntu (Xfce) here.
<turtle_> yeah I have a feeling a complete replace is going to be easiest
<turtle_> I ran crunchbang on a usb and it boots in 63sec
<turtle_> xubuntu on my ssd runs at 60sec
<turtle_> way too long imo :(
<likemindead> Strange.
<turtle_> everyone tells me their xubuntu runs way faster
<likemindead> Try a EeePC/netbook optimized distro?
<turtle_> and xandros was 22sec bootime
<turtle_> well the only thing with that is the restriction on the video output resolution
<turtle_> i was considering eeebuntu but its resolution is capped at 800x400
<likemindead> Easy Peasy is supposed to be really good.
<likemindead> I put Mint 7 on my boss's EeePC and it's excellent.
<turtle_> what eeepc model?
<turtle_> yeah I have easy peasy iso but once again reso is capped
<turtle_> might have to try it anyway
<ldez1> likemindead: is that the PowerPC architecture?
<likemindead> No.
<ldez1> Dang, I'm fiending for a flavor of linux to put on my playstation3 which has a powerpc architecture.. Was hoping that Mint might be the answer.. :(
<ldez1> A flavor where flash might actually work so I could watch hulu or something, that is.
<ldez1> I installed the xubuntu ppc/ps3 version on it, but have had a heck of a time getting Gnash or MPlayer to work for more than 5 seconds on youtube videos.. then the player gives up... And hulu is just way over Gnash's head...
<likemindead> Yeah... that's not surprising. :-\
<balsaq> hey techie
<techie> hey bal
<techie> im in #compiz
<balsaq> ordered puppy linux and xubuntu today
<balsaq> techie are you using ff
<techie> yeah
<techie> and i got my graphics issues sorted
<balsaq> could you do me a favor an open up your error console for a minute
<balsaq> oh great
<balsaq> what was it
<techie> man soreau is a god
<balsaq> he figured it out?
<techie> yeah
<techie> hes the first person in years
<techie> and when i say years i mean ive been trying since 7.04
<techie> even before
<balsaq> can you open up your ff error concles for a minute techie
<balsaq> console*
<balsaq> is under tools if you are not familiar with it
<techie> yep
<techie> got it
<balsaq> do you have lots of errors...i always do
<balsaq> i have a lot of errors all the time in there
<balsaq> is that just like a whole bunch of nuthin
<balsaq> i just "clear them"
<techie> just one on the default google ubuntu page
<balsaq> reeally means nothing...right
<techie> nothing at all
<balsaq> i got 4 now and have seen the whole screen full of em
<balsaq> parsing values for cursor...and all
<techie> well unless they are errors that are directly affecting your browsing, i wouldnt worry
<balsaq> gonna switch to the g4
<Xyrnaes> Hi
<mnemoc> hi, do you know any ppa with thunderbird-3.0 that doesn't kidnap firefox-3.5?
<ocs> (xubuntu 9.04) hi. I use the digital clock widget from the list of widgets for my panel. unfortunately, I have to set the time manaully, and the clock becomes slower after some minutes. Is there a way to fix that ?
<mnemoc> ocs: install ntp
<ocs> thqanks mnemoc, and then ?
<mnemoc> it will take care for you
<ocs> ok, thanks
<ocs> mnemoc: nothing solved....
<mnemoc> ocs: check applications -> system -> time & date, if it's manual change it to autoamtic
<Xyrnaes> ocs: You can use Orage-clock too
<ocs> mnemoc: nothing solved yet.
<ocs> Xyrnaes: the same problem occours with orage
<Pres-Gas> Hey all.
<mnemoc> do you know if thunderbird honors the preferred browser option of Xfce?
<Pres-Gas> mnemoc, seems to from my end.  You may also want to set alternatives correctly.
<Pres-Gas> !update-alternatives
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pres-Gas> LOL
 * mnemoc trying
<mnemoc> in my father's xubuntu (9.04) thunderbird (2.0) doesn't open links, firefox-3.5 is the preferred browser and firefox-3.0 was completely uninstalled. no reference to firefox in thunderbird's profile.... i ran out of ideas :(
<Pres-Gas> Well, I am going to take a guess and say that since 3.5 was not fully cooked when 9.04 was released, there are no integration hooks as part of that package (like in 3.0).  You may want to see if update-alternatives can see your version of FF
<Pres-Gas> You are likely going to have to hold its hand somewhere...or wait and upgrade to 9.10
<mnemoc> do you know the keyword for update-alternatives? I did --all but didn't see anything related
<Pres-Gas> mnemoc, x-www-browser possibly
<Pres-Gas> You may have to use the --set option in update-alternatives to even have it see 3.5
<Pres-Gas> I would look at the man page for update-alternatives very closely
<mnemoc> sudo update-alternatives --list x-www-browser gives ff-3.5 as only option
<mnemoc> ok, I cheated and now it works.... setting network.protocol-handler.app.http in .mozilla-thunderbird/$profile/user.js :)
<mnemoc> it's not the most elegant solution, but it's working
<mnemoc> thanks :)
<Pres-Gas> ahhh, that must be where it is set here, mnemoc
 * Pres-Gas looks
 * likemindead is away: :::poot:::
<knome> likemindead, please, turn the public away script off
 * Sysi uses /away
 * likemindead is back (gone 00:39:13)
<alex_> hello
<alex_> I switched from ati to a better nvidia card and i cant get the driver to install.
<alex_> first the res was low. now i just cant install it. i have tried envy too
<alex_> it says no proprietary driver to install. and envy has an error. granted I was messing about trying to get it to work
<ldez1> Does xubuntu alert you about restricted drivers being available?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> so, who is alive here right now?
<ldez1> Hey Cyber
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> yo
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> btw ldez1, do you use macs by any chance?
<ldez1> Ewwww, no
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> lol
<Sysi> at least mine xubuntu told me there is driver available
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> so.... if I wanted to install xubuntu on an old machine, a pentium 3 with 1 gig of pc133 sdram, how big a aswap partition, if any, should i make?
<ldez1> how big is your hard drive?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> i doubt ill be watching videos or playinmg games on the os, its just for recovery purposes
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ill have to see
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> i dont know how big itll appear once i plug it in
<ldez1> if it were me i'd do a 1.5 to 2 gig swap
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> because of the whole lba thing
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> itll be somewhere betwen 120 and 140 gigs
<ldez1> if hard drive space is an issue, you would be fine with 1gb
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> though ill be using like 120-130 for windows
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> yeah, i just want it as a tiny recovery/emergency os
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> not as a main ois
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> how much for xubuntu itself then?
<ldez1> 8-10 gb is the smallest i've put it on
<ldez1> it really only takes what.. about 4gb.. i dont know off the top of my head
<ldez1> but with updates and maybe you wanna install some recovery software or something, it's good to have a tiny bit of wiggle room
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> hmm
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> 10 gigs is kinda a lot
<ldez1> go with 7 or 8 then
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> 7+1 i guess then
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> how does a livecd take up almost a dvd9's worth of space once installed?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> i mean, if it wasnt a livecd i would understand through compression...
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> now i just need to fix my mac
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> the parts for my desktop that i am going to dulboot xp/xubunu on just arrived
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> hope xubuntu plaus nice with all the installed pci, agp, and isa cards in there.....
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> that desktop is a mess
<ldez1> According to http://www.xubuntu.org/get it requires 1.5 gb
<ldez1> I guess I was thinking of Ubuntu
<ldez1> But on my xubuntu machine it seems like after installation the updates and putting on some fairly minimal software, it jumped up to around 4 or so gb
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> its going to be so much work getting everythig reinstalled on that thing
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I mean, the last time i installed win2000 on it was like, half a decade ago
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> but the install is hopelessly messed up by now
<oxyz> hi, anyone can tell me how to put my program icons on the menu bar?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> drag them there
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> same way you do it on a mac or window
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> windows*
<knome> oxyz, right-click, add new items -> launcher
<ldez1> Do the programs have icons on your menu? Just right click them and go for "Add launcher to panel"
<knome> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, drag&drop doesn't work in xfce.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> xfce?
<oxyz> thanks knome :)
<knome> xfce, the desktop environment of xubuntu.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> i thought it was gnome
<ldez1> That's Ubuntu
<knome> hah, it's not. ubuntu ships with gnome.
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> my mistake
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> great
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> so I have to learn ANOTHER gui once i start using ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> as if kde wasnt confusing enough with my opensuse install
<ldez1> They will be pretty similar for you.
<ldez1> xfce is just lighter weight.
<knome> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, just curious, why do you want to switch to gnome?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> who said anthing about that
<likemindead> Ubuntu uses GNOME.
<knome> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, you said you are going to start using ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I do, on this laptop........ every now and then
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> xubuntu is an emergency backup is for my desktop
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> os*
<knome> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, ok, so may i ask why you like ubuntu more than xubuntu?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> isnt xubuntu supposed to be basically ubuntu lite for weaker systems?
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> my laptop is fairly decent
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> the one im using right now, but its got my win7 hdd in it right now
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> though its 3d hardware is flat otu pathetic
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> cant run some of the weakest games
<knome> Cyber_Akuma-Lapt, not exactly only that
<Cyber_Akuma-Lapt> I actually triple boot it, used to quad boot but that os didnt run well
<likemindead> Xubuntu is less bloated.
<likemindead> But no "weaker."
<slow-motion> hi
<knome> !hi | slow-motion
<ubottu> slow-motion: Hi! Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<likemindead> facepalm.jpg
<genii> [16:23:59] <genii> !hi
<genii> [16:24:00] <ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #kubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<genii> Hehe, sorry
<genii> (stupid multiline paste)
<Ese> Can I do a minimal install, just the CLI with a live xubuntu CD?
<knome> !minimal | Ese
<ubottu> Ese: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Ese> right... "with a live xubuntu CD"
<knome> no, i don't think you can do that.
<slow-motion> n8
<oxyz> could anyone help me out, installing my graphics drivers and intalling steam into xubuntu 8.04 Hardy - Graphic Card Ati Radeon 9200 Series
<knome> oxyz, have you tried jockey (applications -> system -> hardware drivers)?
<oxyz> yes, nothing appears to me
<knome> oxyz, what is the particular problem?
<oxyz> i dont know how to install the drivers on xubuntu
<knome> you might not need drivers.
<knome> is everything okay?
<techie> arent you the guy from #ubuntu last night?
<oxyz> no, i appear on #ubuntu 2 days ago. @knome yes, it's everything okay
<knome> oxyz, you don't need a driver then.
<oxyz> since steamInstaller is an .msi, how do i install it? i can't do with wine :s
<knome> oxyz, have you read through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/InstallingSteam
<oxyz> Gecko is now downloading, thanks for the help btw
<knome> tc|idle, please consider not using awaynicks.
<knome> oxyz, no problem. one search on google usually helps more than you might imagine...
<oxyz> in fact, i searched, and i found something but it was giving error's on oppening steamInstaller.msi
<oxyz> is it normal appear in the terminal fixme?
<knome> sorry i didn't catch that, can you try to rephrase?
<oxyz> is it normal appear in the terminal fixme?
<knome> i don't understand what you are trying to say, sorry.
<oxyz> is it normal appear in the terminal fixme?
<knome> repeating doesn't help.
<knome> try to use another words
<oxyz> is it normal appearing on the terminal: fixme during installation of Gecko?
<knome> ah, right. i suppose that happens with wine now and then. nothing to worry about, though.
<knome> if the installation goes well anyway, just ignore those
#xubuntu 2009-09-26
<gigawatt> anyone here/
<techie> maybe
<gigawatt> ha
<techie> the invisible man might be sitting in the corner, you would never know
<knome> gigawatt, we are all actually dead and not here
<gigawatt> well i'm running xubuntu on an MSI wind and out of no where the wireless device stopped working. here is the output of dmesg and the lspci for the device http://pastebin.com/m45330934
<knome> it's just an illusion
<knome> gigawatt, after what it stopped working? do you have any idea you might have done?
<gigawatt> i was trying to connect to an access point, it wasn't connected so using nm-applet i disabled and renabled wireless then it now says from nm-applet "device not read"
<gigawatt> y
<knome> have you tried booting?
<gigawatt> rebooting?
<gigawatt> yes
<knome> okay. is it a laptop or desktop machine?
<gigawatt> laptop
<knome> okay. is there any kind of wireless button?
<gigawatt> i'm on it right now, hardwired
<gigawatt> yeah and it's on
<knome> have you tried to turn it off and on again?
<gigawatt> yep multiple times
<knome> okay. is it an eeepc?
<gigawatt> i had this problem before and used a usb wireless card then the problem fixed itself
<gigawatt> it's an msi wind
<knome> oh, right. sometimes the wireless card gets shut down from the pcs bios and you have to turn it on again
<gigawatt> ok
<knome> i don't know why this happens, but i've experienced it maybe once or twice.
<gigawatt> so i should go check the bios
<knome> as the wireless button works, i'm pretty sure it's on, but checking won't do any harm
<gigawatt> i'll be right back
<knome> okay
<gigawatt> ok
<knome> still does not work?
<gigawatt> so i went into the bios and said "reset to default" and now it works
<knome> okay. :)
<gigawatt> there was no specific option for wireless
<knome> good to hear it is working
<gigawatt> but i guess that could be an offical fix for this problem
<knome> that shouldn't really happen in the first place
<knome> but this is one way to fix it once it has happened
<knome> did you had to do a incorrect shutdown or something?
<knome> (before then nm-applet episode)
<gigawatt> not really
<knome> if you want to (possibly) help ubuntu, you might to do a bug report, but i'm not sure how useful that would be in the end, if there is no clear reason why it happened
<gigawatt> i dunno wireless and linux still is a beast
<gigawatt> ok what info would be good the dmesg errors?
<knome> yeah, i suppose
<knome> and that pastebinned info
<gigawatt> ok will do
<gigawatt> i have an account already at the bug site
<gigawatt> thanks
<knome> also please include the workaround in the bug so others can profit from it immediately
<knome> no problem, have fun using xubuntu!
<gigawatt> 2 years and counting
<gigawatt> xubuntu > ubuntu in my book
<knome> that's always nice to hear
<knome> i am contributing to xubuntu and trying to make it as good as possible, of course
<gigawatt> i'm hoping to get to the point where i can contribute
<knome> gigawatt, once you are ready for that, be sure to check out http://xubuntu.org/contribute :)
<knome> also, you can join #xubuntu-devel and look around, if you want
<gigawatt> yeah
<gigawatt> thanks
<knome> again, no problem :)
<knome> new contributors are always needed
<knome> even people who are just giving support here in #xubuntu
<visitor1> hi people
<visitor1> anybody could please help a newbie with anfd install under xubuntu?
<techie> sure
<visitor1> hi techie
<techie> whats anfd?
<visitor1> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Skripte/anfd#source-4
<visitor1> sorry its in german
<visitor1> aint no firewall daemon
<visitor1> it enables you to block programms the internt
<techie> might it be easier to use an alternative daemon?
<visitor1> dont know
<visitor1> i want to block for example adobe reader from phoning home
<techie> i see
<techie> sudo apt-get install libiptables-ipv4-ipqueue-perl libnet-cidr-perl libnet-rawip-perl
<visitor1> yes i managed to install the packages
<techie> from there its a simple script
<visitor1> but i dont know how to "use" the script?
<techie> have you downloaded it?
<visitor1> yes its on the desktop
<techie> copy or move it to /usr/local/sbin/
<techie> sudo cp anfd /usr/local/sbin/
<techie> now you should be able to run it by running anfd from terminal
<visitor1> hmm its andf.txt, have to rename it
<techie> kk
<techie> sudo mv anfd.txt /usr/local/sbin/anfd
<visitor1> ok copied it, but if i try to start it with anfd it say permission denied?
<techie> sudo chmod +x /usr/local/sbin/anfd
<killertcell> !ops kline me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops kline me
<killertcell> !ops
<ubottu> ops is HELP! gnomefreak, tonyyarusso, PuMpErNiCkLe, maxamillion, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca or cody-somerville
<visitor1> Can't locate IPTables/IPv4/IPQueue.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0 /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.10 /usr/share/perl/5.10 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at /usr/local/sbin/anfd line 17.
<visitor1> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at /usr/local/sbin/anfd line 17.
<techie> one sec, killertcell what was your reason for calling the ops?
<killertcell> ubuntu sucks
<techie> *sigh* trollz
<visitor1> get a life killertcell
<techie> just ignore him, hes just trolling
<visitor1> i get this error message whis is rather bad? error in the script?
<visitor1> which
<techie> sudo apt-get install libperl5.10
<visitor1> its already the newest version
<techie> hrmm
<techie> i have found an alternative that you could use
<techie> http://my.opera.com/ubuntunerd1/blog/h-2
<visitor1> yes?
<techie> should be alot easier with a GUI
<visitor1> i have already installed firestarter
<techie> did you give that a go?
<visitor1> but it wont autostart at boot , says something about no permission?
<visitor1> didnt know that you could configure outgoing connections with firestarter, thanks
<techie> im not sure about starting at boot
<visitor1> why?
<techie> i havent worked with custom init.d's in ages
<visitor1> hmm just looking at firestarter, it seems you cant specify a concret programm?
<techie> i would have no idea, i dont use such firewalls
<visitor1> i mean if i allow http for opera than any other software could connect t the internet
<techie> yes as long as it uses port 80
<visitor1> so this anfd should allow one to specify a program name which is explicity denied internet access
<techie> well, do you know whta port what you want to block uses?
<visitor1> no idea, therefore it should work by the programm name
<visitor1> well maybe i will have to open a thread in the gemran wiki, something in the script isnt working
<techie> i may have found another alternative
<visitor1> yes?
<techie> UFW, im setting it up now ill let you know if it works
<visitor1> thanks a lot :)
<techie> nope, taht only blocked incoming
<visitor1> i see
<visitor1> well like i said i will try the wiki thread, thanks for your friendly help :)
<techie> stick around
<techie> ill keep looking
<techie> found one i think
<techie> http://fireflier.sourceforge.net/features.html
<visitor1> i will look at it , thanks
<balsaq> techie can you help my dad get set up...i ordered himpuppy and he orfered ubuntu
<balsaq> he's 80 but very good with compouters...may not need much help
<Techie> in game atm
<balsaq> no problem he doesn't even have  yet...will have puppy in a couple days, prolly won't get ubuntu for 2-3 weeks
<Techie> how good is he with computers?
<balsaq> well he has been buying them cheap and then fixing them up and reselling the, for about 5 years now
<balsaq> pretty good buy has always done windows
<Techie> fair enough
<Techie> he probably wont need much help getting it set up
<balsaq> prolly not, but i wonder about puppy
<Techie> he might need some help doing things such as installing drivers and that
<balsaq> smart guy used to buily really cool remote control airplanes in the late 50's early 60's...big ones
<Techie> hehe, my dad used to do the whole RC thing
<balsaq> he likes the puppy/opera idea but he has ubuntu on the way as a back up
<Techie> we have to try convince him to use ubuntu rather than puppy as it will cause him less stress in the long run
<balsaq> the stuff he has lying around is stuff that has 20-40gig hard drive so it is relatively modern
<Techie> yeah
<balsaq> hard to beat ubuntu...my altec lansing speakers worked immediately...printer, my dsl  all of it, i didn't do anything
<Techie> grr i hate itunes
<Techie> it took all my music and put it all into folders
<balsaq> is xubuntu like ubuntu when it comes to installing it
<Techie> yep
<Techie> exactly the same
<balsaq> plug and play no messin around
<Techie> yep
<Techie> *sigh* now i gotta make a script to move all my music back
<balsaq> so really that is the best one then seems like puppy without the lilissues
<Techie> *sigh* i REALLY HAT iTunes
<Techie> 8.61GB of music put into 1615 folders
<balsaq> how much HD do you have on that celry
<Techie> 120gb windows + 190gb storage + 7gb linux
<balsaq> and here i am with an 10g hd, man i am waaay behind the times
<balsaq> but we got the g4
<Techie> is there anyone her thats good with bash scripting?
<Balsaque> techie: do you use an anti virues program woth ubuntu
<Techie> nope
<Techie> tbh i dont even use antivirus in windows
<Balsaque> i go tsophos on the g4 but nothing on the ubuntu computer
<Techie> if you dont go download everything that pops up on your screen, your not gonna get many viruses
<Techie> with ubuntu you will most likely be installing from the repos, no viruses there
<Balsaque> i suppose if i get something i'll justn reinstall...no i really dont dload...so far just hat flash i asked you about
<Balsaque> that flash player is the only pop up i have seen on ubuntu
<Techie> and even that was downloaded from the repo's
<Balsaque> the advertising type pop ups have never shown up at all now that you mention it
<Techie> because theres no malware
<Balsaque> do you do a clean reinstall every so often to to clean it up or is that not needed
<Techie> not needed
<Balsaque> too good to be true...
<Balsaque> i spent hours on end messin aroound in my windows registry
<Techie> well its not a necessity
<Techie> it feels soo good to have all my music in one folder again
<Balsaque> do i even have a registry now?
<Techie> nope
<Techie> well maybe
<Techie> tbh ive never looked into that sort of stuff on *buntu
<Balsaque> ive clicked on most of my icons...but i really haven't run into anything very technical
<Balsaque> i maade it so FF wipes it all clean everytime and no autocomplete or anything like that
<Techie> thats the beaty of *buntu you dont see anything technical in the GUI all the technocal stuff is in the command line
<Balsaque> where is that
<Techie> terminal
<Balsaque> where is thatone
<Techie> in the menu under accessories i think
<Techie> im not in ubuntu atm so i wouldnt be able to say
<Balsaque> dont recall that
<Balsaque> im havin so much fun not fixin things i am getiing alil lazy
<Balsaque> once in windows i found an installed program oon my computer called "interstitial search agent"....so i resaerchd it and found it was not windows so i went into add remove and removed it but it never went away, until i got hijack this
<Balsaque> a lot of the stuff i found couldnt even be removed by hijack this but it just got put in some weird room..like a jail for malware
<Balsaque> can't believe i am not doing that anymore
<Techie> hehe
<Balsaque> evr have to do thet
<Techie> nope
<Balsaque> what most people are doing around here is buying a windows computer, letting the registry get gunked up ove a coouple years, then the computer wont run right, so they buy a whole new windows computer
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> but i suppose thats good for you and me
<Balsaque> xause they don;t now its even gunked up..they dorks at best buy tell themits out-dated and they believe them and buy another one
<Techie> well, it is outdated
<Techie> but not obsolete
<Balsaque> if i had known about buntu before my in laws would have given 4-5 reqally modern computers that they thought were smoked and i found out the other day they gave to some guy to " haul away"
<Techie> omg
<Balsaque> most people know nothing and i mean nothing about windows
<Balsaque> so now he muys the "accidental damage warranty"..so when they start "running funny" HE LITERALLY CAN DROP IT OUT A WINDOW AND GET ANOTHER ONE
<Balsaque> MUYS+BUYS
<Techie> lol
<Balsaque> i am serious at best buy they are now getting 300-400 for extra warranties on a computer that cost 500-1000 because noone knows the problem is really windows
<Techie> yep
<Balsaque> i am meeting with the guy at our company that deals with giving away all those dells tomorrow...
<Techie> cool
<Balsaque> wifes a teacher and technically schools are non profit so i am gooing to find out if that will get into the pipeline
<Techie> hello GaeliX
<Techie> im gonna go watch some tv
<Balsaque> later...
<Dave332> Hello
<Dave332> would anyone here be able to help with my xubuntu booting problem?
<Dave332> any people here able to help?
<Balsaque> ill try just put in ubuntu but i am no expert
<Dave332> hey thanks
<Dave332> i dont think its Xu specific
<Dave332> ok i installed xubuntu today and it went quite well
<Dave332> it had over 100 updates so i updated and let it restart
<Dave332> now when it boots it stops after the black xubunu screen on a light blue desktop screen , but with nothing
<Dave332> its not frozen as i can ctrl-alt-del but it just wont load any further
<Balsaque> not even one icon?
<Dave332> nope
<Dave332> i tried safemode but no help there
<Balsaque> how long did you wait from the time it went to the blue screen
<Dave332> the hdd light stops flashing after about 10 seconds and just nothing happens
<Dave332> half an hour once
<Balsaque> how old is the puter
<Dave332> old
<Dave332> but fairly reliable
<Dave332> early 2001
<Dave332> been running fine for years on windows me (yuck lol)
<Balsaque> i heard that xu sort of maps you map things out yorself more so than ubu...i just came out of 11 years of hell fromw98
<Balsaque> makes you i meant not maps you
<Dave332> ahh
<Dave332> lol
<Balsaque> are you doing xu fro a specific reason
<Dave332> like the next stage in the boot is for the resolution to change down then normal desktop runs
<Dave332> umm no i just read its good for older computers
<Balsaque> well i say this cause mine puter is from 1998 and ubu went right in with no fooling around
<Balsaque> then did 349 updates no problem
<Dave332> lol nice
<Dave332> yea the updates were successful but now it just cant be stuffed booting right
<Balsaque> xu...i have heard is for people who are more experienced at creating the pathways to make the thing really work,
<Dave332> ohh
<Dave332> i thuaght it was basically the same except the desktop runs easier on older comps?
<Balsaque> i am shooting from the hip here but i did it knowing NOTHING and it went in and my sound and printer and pathe to dsl was all done for me
<Dave332> ok
<Balsaque> so its in there and the updates are done but you haqve a blue screen and it wont operate?
<Techie> heya dave
<Balsaque> thank god he is here
 * Techie waves
<Techie> never fear "I" is here
<Dave332> its not like a windows blue screen, its just the background colour without a desktop pic, and it fails to load the rest
<Dave332> hey techie
<Techie> i know what you mean dave
<Dave332> oh mean
<Techie> its as though xfce is stalling
<Dave332> yea
<Techie> you know how to use tty consoles?
<Dave332> so it is a Xu specific problem?
<Dave332> nope sorry
<Techie> hrmm, lets try use ubottu
<Techie> !tty
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Techie> yay
<Techie> now let me think
<Techie> i think you want to run startxfce4 --display :0
<Techie> i think
<Techie> just a wild stab, havent actually used xubuntu in awhilke
<Dave332> the screen is in some high 1100+ x 800+ then it should go to 1024x768
<Dave332> wow thanks
<Dave332> ok ima try that
<Techie> most likely wont work
<Dave332> comps in other end of house ima be fit after tonight :P
<Techie> lol
<Dave332> brxb
<Techie> you do know if you got savvy you could setup VNC and everything using a TTY console and remote it to fix it
<Techie> bye bal you got mplayer installed?
<Techie> hey*
<Techie> or VLC
<Techie> Balsaque- do you have mplayer or vlc installed?
<Balsaque> o i am on th g4 it is my wifes....where do i look for it
<Techie> oh, in that case
<Techie> go into quicktime
<Balsaque> hang toght
<Balsaque> \itunes?
<Techie> quicktime
<Dave332> i get start:need to be root
<Techie> then issue the command usign sudo
<Dave332> sorry lol im new to linux command lines
<Techie> thats alright, were here to help
<Dave332> :p thanks
<Techie> found quicktime yet bal?
<Dave332> so "usign sudo"?
<Balsaque> went to file and typed in quicktime and got 103 items?
<Techie> sudo startxfce4 --display :0
<Techie> its the one in the applications folder
<Dave332> oh ty
<Dave332> brxb
<Dave332> i get the error "command not found"
<Techie> one sec i gotta look for the correct command, it may be start-xfce4
<Dave332> ok ty
<Balsaque> found it
<Balsaque> lotta stuff in heer emote stuff aqnd all
<Techie> in the top bar under the quicktiem menu
<Techie> select open URK
<Techie> URL*
<Techie> slap this in there
<Techie> http://www.babyloveclub.com.au/videos/number3.flv
<Techie> its a tv ad that was just on before
<Balsaque> got qtime if you still need it
<Techie> start up quicktime and to what i said before
<Techie> umm dave try start-xfce4 instead
<Dave332> ok ty brb
<Techie> if that doesnt work it might be that you no longer have xfce
<Dave332> sudo:start-xfce4--display:0:command not found
<Balsaque> clicking on quicktime and nothingcomes up
<Techie> k, dont worry then bal
<Balsaque> will keep lookin...
<Techie> umm, did you enter it as sudo:start....
<Techie> or sudo start....
<Dave332> nope
<Techie> because sudo:start will not work
<Dave332> i just wrote what it yelled at me back
<Techie> okay
<Techie> umm
<Dave332> sudo start-xfce4--display:0
<Techie> run this then
<Techie> apt-get install xorg gdm xfce4 leafpad synaptic
<Techie> wait
<Dave332> woahg?
<Techie> apt-get install xorg gdm xfce4 synaptic
<Techie> write it down
<Techie> oh youll need to do it using sudo aswell
<Techie> sudo apt-get install xorg gdm xfce4 synaptic
<Dave332> ok just wrote it
<Dave332> brb
<Dave332> mean
<Dave332> it did a whole bunch of downloading and installing
<Techie> good
<Dave332> now its finished and wanting me to tell it what to do
<Dave332> can i boot now?
<Techie> restart it
<Dave332> ok
<Techie> sudo shutdown -r NOW
<Balsaque> got somthing in front of me know thaTSAYS OTS QUCK TIME STILL NEED IT
<Dave332> inculde the NOW?
<Techie> yes
<Dave332> ok
<Techie> dont worry about it bal
<Balsaque> ok
<Techie> you might be able to watch it online
<Techie> http://www.babyloveclub.com.au/?Poopoopouch
<Techie> the click here to watch our new TV ad button
<Dave332> awww stink ow
<Dave332> it rebooted and the same thing happens
<Techie> well that sucks
<Dave332> can i run that earlier command but with gnome instead of xfce?
<Techie> yeah but you will have to install gnome
<Techie> sudo apt-get install gnome
<Dave332> can it just download for me like it did with xfce?
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> sudo apt-get install gnome
<Dave332> or would you recommend the k one?
<Techie> gnome for *buntu
<Dave332> ok
<Dave332> so just sudo apt-get install gnome ?
<Techie> yep
<Dave332> ok brgb
<Dave332> shiiiiiiit
<Techie> what?
<Dave332> 144mb ffrom archives
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> your installing a whole new display manager
<Dave332> should i do it or just install a clean ubuntu?
<Techie> a clean *buntu would be better
<Techie> what are the specs of your system?
<Dave332> 600mhz, 384mbs ram , 32mb dedicated gfx
<Balsaque> (hmmm...ole baby luv wasn't so far off after all...)
<Techie> hrmm, might want to stick with xubuntu, if you had more RAM i would say use ubuntu, however you can try ubuntu if you wish
<Dave332> isnt that a decent amount of ram for a late 2000 comp?
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> put it this way
<Dave332> i think ill just put a clean ubuntu on
<Techie> ubuntu will run very happily
<Dave332> but xu would be turbo?
<Techie> bit faster
<Dave332> haha
<Techie> only due to the lightweight front end
<Techie> ubuntu-server would be faster
<Techie> no front end
<Dave332> hahaha
<Dave332> yea but my brother who will be using it is not a power use , hed just be using firefox, thunderbird, and a bit of open office
<Techie> then ubuntu it is
<Dave332> its quicker for me to dl Ub, burn, install , than xu would be dling gnome lol
<Techie> really, you got a mirror thats hosted on the same ISP?
<Balsaque> there was a guy on the other channel who said he had xp running on 256 ram ill bet ubuntu will do well on384 Dave
<Dave332> oh mean ty
<Techie> bal theres a difference between running and running well
<Dave332> umm the ub archives were getting about 40 kbs somewhere here
<Techie> theres a reason i upgraded my dell machine from 256mb DDR333 to 512mb
<Dave332> and the ubuntu isos going at 800kbish
<Dave332> lol ok
<Techie> dang, must be on the same ISP
<Balsaque> i saw a 256 stick on ebay fro 6.99 some of those typres of ram are so cheap now
<Dave332> dont think its isp but im mirroring the dl 8 times and servers not that far from here
<Dave332> wow
<Techie> lucky you, if i had a mirror on my isp it would cost me to download
<Dave332> lol
<Dave332> my isps real bs
<Dave332> pay 50 bucks a month for unlimited, got a real slow upload, and dl ranges from 20kb/s to 800kb/s ish
<techie_> im back
<techie_> i locked up windows playing around with unstable video output codecs in mplayer
<Dave332> oh i see why my 360 wont connect, ubuntus stealing all the net
<Dave332> two techies?
<Dave332> haha awsoume
<Dave332> hey one problem i did have on xubuntu
<techie_> ...
<Dave332> it wouldnt recognise my other hdd
<techie_> what format?
<Dave332> fat32
<techie_> kk, ubuntu will handle that out of the box
<techie_> what size is the drive?
<Dave332> 10gb
<Dave332> lol
<techie_> same as bal's
<techie_> any data on it?
<Dave332> a 7 and a 3 gb partition
<Dave332> yup
<Dave332> windows ME
<Dave332> and other crap
<techie_> kk, so we dont want to go formatting it
<Dave332> haha
<Dave332> that hdd used to be the master
<Dave332> with this 40gb as a slave
<Dave332> so i swapped
<techie_> you are aware that fat32 has a maximum filesize of 4gig?
<Dave332> made a 25gb partition on the 40 as ubuntus and left the rest as a general one
<Dave332> yea
<Dave332> none of the files come close to that
<techie_> umm
<techie_> if your just gonna run ubuntu, and not dualboot or anything
<Dave332> but i am
<techie_> oh
<Dave332> ME fails but its funny
<techie_> lol
<techie_> you do realise ubuntu will do everything ME can and more?
<Dave332> yea
<techie_> then why keep ME?
<Dave332> thatts why the 40gb is for ub and the 10 is for me
<techie_> oh lol
<Dave332> i dont see why i should wipe for a few extra gigs i wont use
<Dave332> + ME is mean oldschool
<techie_> okay that does bring back my suggestion
<Dave332> now my vista explorer has dissapeared
<techie_> if ME doesnt use your 15gig partition
<techie_> then set up ubuntu with one partition for swap and one partition for root "/"
<techie_> that way you can dump files anywhere in ubuntu and you wont run out of space
<Dave332> what exactly is a swap btw
<techie_> virtual memory
<Dave332> oh
<techie_> its space used in conjunction with your RAM to make writing to RAM more efficient
<Dave332> yea i think it tried to do that
<Dave332> when it asked mer about partitions i made the 25 ubuntu and who knows what happend to the rest
<Dave332> i dont the the whole / linux disk things
<techie_> okay when it asks you
<techie_> go custom
<techie_> new partition map
<Dave332> oh
<techie_> make a new partition of 1024mb or 1 gig at the end of the drive and make it swap area
<Dave332> its mean fast at the end aye?
<techie_> then make another with the left over free space make it ext3 and mount it to /
<techie_> yeah, well its out of the way
<Dave332> oh yuck i hate all the / mounting things
<techie_> this will make it easier
<Dave332> ok
<Dave332> ubs burning
<Techie> welcome back
<Techie> hello abra
<abra> hello
<visitor1> techi i just blacklisted the manufacturer ips in firestarter
<Techie> cool
<visitor1> i think its not as safe as blacklisting the whole programm but i cant manage that
<Techie> kk
<Balsaq> techie can you tell from where you sit what happened to my connection awhile ago?
<Techie> Balsaq, i cant see any disconnections or anything back in my logs
<Dave332> hey techie
<Techie> hey Dave332
<Dave332> im up to partitioning for ubuntu now
<Techie> kk
<Techie> 1024mb @ end = swap area
<Techie> the rest = ext3 @ /
<Dave332> so 13 gb fat32 at start for general storage, 25gb ext3 linux  , then 1gb swap?
<Dave332> or should the first 2 be swapped?
<Techie> umm, you can swap the first 2 if you want
<Dave332> ok
<Dave332> and which one(s) primary and logical?
<Techie> primary for all
<Dave332> ok
<Dave332> tyvm
<Techie> you can have up to 4 primary partitions
<Dave332> brub
<Dave332> ok
<Techie> on one drive
<Dave332> oh lol i ran back to ask that
<Techie> haha
<Dave332> so max 4 each?
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> youl eb fine
<Dave332> what about mount pointgs?
<Dave332> leave those blank?
<Techie> mount point for ext3 = /
<Dave332> the options are /dos or /windows?
<Techie> for the fat32 drive use /windows
<Dave332> ok
<Dave332> fat-/win ext-/ swap-/?
<Techie> for swap the mount point is grayed out
<Dave332> oh ok lol
<Techie> welcome back GaeliX
<Techie> ls
<Dave332> bacon
<Techie> eggs
<Techie> so Dave332 hows it going?
<Dave332> haha
<Dave332> pretty good
<Dave332> ill just check up on it
<Dave332> brub
<Dave332> 94%
<Techie> anyone here seen the 1985 film, the breakfast club?
<Dave332> oh
<Dave332> that was on tv the other week
<Dave332> forgot to watch it
<Techie> what channel?
<Dave332> umm
<Dave332> 4 here
<Dave332> what country do you live in?
<Techie> NZ
<Dave332> haha
<Dave332> what a
<Dave332> same
<Techie> BFS!!!
<Dave332> I KNO!
<Dave332> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dave332> it was on c4 the other week
<Techie> yeah
<Techie> part of a tribute
<Dave332> yea
<Techie> the director died in august
<Dave332> ahh
<Dave332> oh tribute to him i thuaght it was tribute to the 80s lol
<Techie> now that i know your in NZ aswell, who is your ISP?
<Dave332> telecon
 * Techie facepalms
<Dave332> hahahahaha
<Dave332> i got that golarge plan
<Techie> yeah, unfortunately they dont provide it anymore
<Dave332> yea
<Techie> otherwise i would be on it
<Dave332> that was like 05 or summin?
<Techie> yeah i think so
<Techie> im with Xnet
<Dave332> oh
<Dave332> never heard of them lol
<Techie> $24 base fee for line speed down and 128k up
<Techie> then $1.02 per gig
<Techie> its really awesome because you only pay for what you use, and if you go over you get speed restrictions but you dont pay for anything over
<Techie> and you dont have to get bandwidth in packs, you can get as much or as little as you like
<Techie> ooh i think recoil may have ubuntu on their host which means FRE BANDWIDTH
<Dave332> back finally
<Dave332> thats a nice plan oi
<Techie> unfortunately recoils ftp is no longer running
<Dave332> damn
<Dave332> i was dling from the ihug server and i got just around 800kb to my amazement
<Dave332> brbcheese
<Dave332> hey techie?
<Techie> yo
<Dave332> ok for my 3d gfx drivers
<Techie> card?
<Dave332> yup
<Dave332> install the nvidia-glx-legacy and nvidia-settings packages
<Techie> are those the correct package names?
<Dave332> so "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-settings"
<Dave332> yup
<Techie> yep
<Dave332> mean
<Dave332> ill do that now
<Techie> dangit, the only xnet server for linux i can find are Fedora and Cent
<Techie> anyway i should probably get some sleep
<Dave332> yea same lol
<Dave332> i just wanna get this gfx driver sorted
<Dave332> thanks heaps for your help today techie :)
<Techie> no problem Dave332 i should be on tommorow if you need more help
<Dave332> thanks
<Dave332> and thanks to balsaq even tho hes gone lol
<Dave332> ladaz
<Ese> Hi, I just rebooted my laptop and apparently xubuntu reset my resolution right now it's 1024x768, it's native resolution it's 1366x768
<Ese> it always has worked that way with 1366x768
<Ese> I don't know why it just change it
<Ese> if I run xrandr on terminal it list 1366x768 as an available resolution
<Ese> but if i run xrandr -s 1366x768 it says "Size 1366x768 not found in available modes"
<jmcand> one of my cd dvd drives stopped showing when a dvd is  inserted which command can I use to investigate where the problem is?
<fizzle> hey im having problems installing the latest PPC version.
<fizzle> i cant get my powermac to even book the livecd.
<fizzle> boot the cd :/
<ryguy> When I open a link on desktop 2 (on IRC for example) and my web browser is already open on desktop 1, I'd like to have it automatically switch from desktop 2 to desktop 1, rather than having the web browser be brought over to desktop 2. Is there a way to do this?
<knome> ryguy, iirc, that was some focus setting of firefox
<ryguy> ahh, I'm using google chrome
<knome> maybe it also has a setting for that then
<ryguy> firefox is too hefty for my computer (pentium III - 600 mHz)
<ryguy> nope, nothing
<GSherman> Anyone here?
<ryguy> hey
<genii> Apparently. How many are awake...another matter
<ryguy> whatcha need
<genii> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ryguy> guess not, eh?
 * genii slides ryguy a coffee
<ryguy> heh, nice
<ryguy> so today at work (I'm a pizza cook) my crazy bitch coworker left the pizza oven door open and I didnt know about it and was right behind it
<ryguy> so I go to put away veggies i just chopped and turned around
<genii> Ouch
<ryguy> i not have a second degree brun on my arm >_<
<ryguy> I come home and xubuntu 9.10 finished installing. I was happy till I found out it erased my conkyrc
<ryguy> so now I gotta remake it from scratch
<ryguy> bad day
<GSherman> Hello?
<BMasiak> howdy
<GSherman> I have a problem and was wondering if anyone would be interested in helping me solve it.
<BMasiak> shoot
<GSherman> I have a netbook. No cd/dvd drive. I'm having to install xubuntu through a usb thumb drive.
<BMasiak> ok
<GSherman> I get through the entire installation process and then when it goes to boot
<GSherman> i get a "no bootmgr" error
<GSherman> =/
<ryguy> what version xubuntu do you have on the usb drive?
<GSherman> Jaunty Jackalope
<GSherman> Version 9.04
<BMasiak> did it ask during installation which drive to install the bootmgr to?
<GSherman> No.
<ryguy> do you have other operating systems installed on your computer?
<GSherman> None.
<GSherman> I gave up trying to get xp on it.
<ryguy> lol good
<GSherman> haha
<BMasiak> lol
<ryguy> how did you install it onto the usb drive?
<BMasiak> never installed it off a usb drive myself, but wondering if the installation tried to modify the bootmgr on the usb instead of the internal HD...
<GSherman> LinuxLive_USB_Creator_2.0_RC1
<ryguy> whats the exact error you get?
<ryguy> also, can you boot ubuntu live?
<GSherman> i haven't tried to yet
<GSherman> i am re-installing right now.
<GSherman> when it's done, if i get an error i'll let you know exactly what it says
<ryguy> well, we'll be here
<ryguy> when its done, tell me by typing "ryguy: its done" or something so I get a popup message
<GSherman> okie dokie
<GSherman> Okay
<GSherman> ryguy: its done
<ryguy> alright, you still gettiin the error?
<GSherman> says BOOTMGR is missing
<ryguy> kk
<ryguy> now is the usb in there?
<ryguy> connected
<ryguy> and can you boot into live?
<GSherman> I haven'tt ried
<GSherman> tried*
<GSherman> I will now
<GSherman> It seems to be attempting it
<GSherman> stuck on a line though
<GSherman> "attached scsi generic sg2 type 0"
<ryguy> for how long?
<GSherman> been like 5 minutes
<ryguy> you dont have a space cd lying around? I always have trouble installing from a usb drive
<ryguy> spare*
<GSherman> I don't have a cd/dvd drive for it
<GSherman> it did this earlier when it was actually trying to install it
<GSherman> eventually moved on ahead
<ryguy> you cant yoink one temporarily from a different machine?
<GSherman> It's a laptop
<GSherman> a netbook
<ryguy> ah
<ryguy> wait so you used the same image before and it worked
<GSherman> i borrowed an external drive but i am thinking my bios doesn't see it =/
<GSherman> Live worked
<ryguy> didnt change anything abd reinstalled and now you're having these troubles?
<ryguy> you got live runnin?
<GSherman> Yeah
<GSherman> it's running
<ryguy> cool
<GSherman> trying to install from live
<GSherman> maybed that'll work?
<ryguy> wait
<GSherman> ok
<ryguy> try opening terminal
<ryguy> and typing this in
<ryguy> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda1
<GSherman> i've never touched linux before. how do i get to terminal?
<ryguy> click the mouse to open the menu on the panel
<ryguy> the accessories > terminal
<GSherman> okay ;got it
<ryguy> when thats done, try rebooting non-live
<GSherman> i tryped that line
<GSherman> typed*
<GSherman> This is what it said:
<GSherman> Probing devices to guess BIOS Drives. This make take a long time.
<ryguy> yup
<GSherman> Could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block device
<ryguy> hm
<ryguy> 1 sec
<ryguy> do: sudo grub
<GSherman> okay
<GSherman> done
<ryguy> now: find /boot/grub/stage1
<ryguy> and tell me what it says
<ryguy> this is good btw, it means the boot loader s installed
<GSherman> it said: (hd0,0)
<ryguy> is*
<ryguy> alright now do: root (hd0,0)
<GSherman> done
<ryguy> now: setup (hd0)
<GSherman> bunch of stuff
<ryguy> oh god
<ryguy> is it done though?
<GSherman> yeah
<GSherman> checked different stages
<ryguy> k do quit
<ryguy> and restart
<GSherman> ran an embed
<GSherman> okay
<ryguy> you just told the bootloader where your boot partition is, so hopefully this will work
<GSherman> BOOTMGR is missing
<GSherman> :(
<GSherman> BOOTMGR is missing
<ryguy> christ
<GSherman> :(
<ryguy> try using this program to put linux onto the usb:
<ryguy> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<GSherman> okay
<ryguy> unetbootin is the only thing ive successfully tried to install ubuntu with from a usb drive
<GSherman> It's making it right now.
<ryguy> so youve never used linux?
<ryguy> you're lucky, nowadays its so easy to install and use things. a couple of years ago it was hard as hell.
<GSherman> Yeah, i've been doing some reading
<GSherman> Looks like it used to be a real pain
<GSherman> I'm kind of excited to play with it though ^_^
<GSherman> Learning through use
<ryguy> yeah, Im never going back to windows. everything is customizable on linux + free
<GSherman> www.picotux.com
<GSherman> That's pretty sweet
<ryguy> holy crap thats awesome
<ryguy> I gotta old toshiba laptop with the screen removed and connected to a usb mouse and a lcd screen
<ryguy> its pretty fast too for the specs, windows draaaaged on this lappt
<ryguy> hey, outta curiosity, what netbook are youinstalling on?
<GSherman> Asus N10J
<GSherman> i know if I can get this thing to install/work this netbook will be so much nicer/stable
<ryguy> 2 gigs of ram 1.6 gigs?
<GSherman> yeah
<ryguy> xubuntu should run fast as hell on that thing
<ryguy> i gotta pentium 3 - 600 mHz
<ryguy> lol
<GSherman> arg...i need to completely wipe this HD but i can't
<ryguy> what do you mean? in the installation screen you can do it from the partition manager
<GSherman> i don't know what some of this means. Type for the new partition: primary logical
<ryguy> hold on
<ryguy> have you gotten to a screen that looks somewhat like this:
<ryguy> http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/raid16.png
<GSherman> nah. i'm actually in the live os i think
<ryguy> O_o you shoulda selected "Install ubuntu os"
<ryguy> ive never installed from inside live
<GSherman> It popped up at the boot process and said "Default" and then some OEM option and something else I don't remember
<GSherman> So i just chose "default"
<ryguy> what? you shoulda seen something like:
<ryguy> err hold on
<ryguy> slow connection
<GSherman> i'll see if i can get a pic for you to see whati 'm talking about if this fails again
<ryguy> http://www.shivaranjan.com/shivaupload/windowslivewriter/UbuntuLinuxInt.10InstallationWalkThrough_10AB/ubuntu_linux_installation_2.png
<GSherman> which i'm sure it will
<ryguy> you didnt see that screen?
<GSherman> No
<GSherman> I was trying to load Xubuntu
<GSherman> but i think i'll try Ubuntu
<ryguy> http://www.raymond.cc/images/unetbootin-boot-menu.png
<ryguy> well ubuntu is ubuntu with gnome, xubuntu with ubuntu with xfce
<ryguy> gnome and xfce are just window managers or desktop environments
<GSherman> Yup!
<GSherman> But there were two other options
<GSherman> I chose default
<ryguy> what were the other options
<GSherman> and it loaded linux up live
<GSherman> oem = Install oem and there was another one, i don't remember
<ryguy> i think, im not sure, but i think you shoulda chose the oem one
<ryguy> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<ryguy> that shoould be easier
<GSherman> yeah, i'm downloading that right now
<ryguy> if you want the xubuntu desktop, after thats installed you can just go into terminal and do "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop"
<ryguy> that is, if you dont like gnome
<tehC0unt> does anyone have experience with xubuntu and networking?
<ryguy> sorry you're havin so much trouble man, this is the reason most people give up on linux and go right back to windows
<tehC0unt> eh actually its might be more of a hardware issue but im really not sure
<ryguy> uhh networking?
<ryguy> whats the problem
<tehC0unt> well
<tehC0unt> i put xubuntu on an old pc i had
<tehC0unt> and for whatever reason it recognizes the ethernet card
<tehC0unt> but
<tehC0unt> it cant connect to any websites
<tehC0unt> and when i try to ping its gives me unknown host
<ryguy> did you google for something like "ubuntu cannot connect to websites"?
<tehC0unt> yeah ive been in and out of here also but noone seems to kno
<tehC0unt> at first i thought perhaps my motherboard was faulty cause i had some other problems
<tehC0unt> but i just tried it on another pc
<ryguy> try going into #ubuntu and asking the same question, ad xubuntu is just ubuntu with a different window manager
<tehC0unt> yeah
<ryguy> but for gods sake dont say you're on xubuntu or they'll send you right back here
<tehC0unt> ill have to go in there again
<tehC0unt> hahaha
<tehC0unt> thank you
<tehC0unt> i like xubuntu
<tehC0unt> i just wish i could get it to work!
<ryguy> you behind a firewall on your router or anything?
<tehC0unt> i dont think so
<ryguy> run this command
<ryguy> ifconfig -a
<tehC0unt> im using a switch
<ryguy> and show methe results
<tehC0unt> ahh gimme one sec i just shut down and unplugged
<ryguy> lol k
<ryguy> tehc0unt: its taking you this long to restart?
<tehC0unt> are you gonna be on for 10 min or so?
<tehC0unt> yeah its an old comp
<ryguy> imma be on for awhile, yeah
<tehC0unt> also i was just putting in another ethernet card i have to see if itd make any difference
<ryguy> ah
<ryguy> good idea
<ryguy> if it doesnt work it might be something with your router. you said something aout being on a switch, but that has to connect to a router
<tehC0unt> yeah
<tehC0unt> well i am using it right now on my laptop
<tehC0unt> but im running osx on this
<ryguy> eeew
<tehC0unt> and on my other comp when i went right from the modem to the pc it still dint work
<tehC0unt> hahaha osx is good!
<ryguy> lol i guess
<ryguy> alright so when you get that runnin, run that `ifconfig -a` command
<tehC0unt> alright sounds good
<tehC0unt> it should be up any minute now
<tehC0unt> this thing has a pentium 2 processor haha
<GSherman> I'm about to take this laptop outside with my shotgun and put it out of its misery
<tehC0unt> brings me back to like elementary school
<tehC0unt> hey i know the feeling my pc was about to become bp
<ryguy> lol im on a PIII - 600 mHz
<tehC0unt> batting practice
<tehC0unt> thats what my other pc was
<tehC0unt> an old hp pavillion
<ryguy> I gotta old toshiba laptop with the screen removed and connected to a usb mouse and a lcd screen
<GSherman> i need to get rid of this effing BOOTMGR problem
<GSherman> idgi
<ryguy> gsherman: you tried installing the uuntu netbook remix?
<tehC0unt> haha wow thats quite the setup
<ryguy> tehc0unt: It's actually pretty sick, I like it. its just a smidgen too slow some time
<ryguy> I have a hard time finding a good web browser that doesnt eat up all my memory
<tehC0unt> ah i see i see
<tehC0unt> do you do any development on it?
<ryguy> ruby mostly
<tehC0unt> nicenice
<ryguy> you?
<tehC0unt> java but im still learning
<tehC0unt> i know a little python
<GSherman> i'm making the ubuntu netbook image for the usb drive right now
<tehC0unt> i use netbeans on my laptop and it literally brings my comp to a halt
<tehC0unt> but its a good program
<tehC0unt> i prob wont use my old pc for any of that
<ryguy> you should try out ruby, its really cool. completely object oriented
<tehC0unt> oh yeah?
<tehC0unt> i dont know much about it
<tehC0unt> what kind of stuff do you write?
<ryguy> its basically a hybrid of all the best practices in perl, python, c, ect
<ryguy> anything i need to =p
<ryguy> you can do stuff like
<ryguy> ['hello', 'world', 'and', 'everyone', 'in', 'it'].each { |word| puts word }
<ryguy> and that would out put each word on a newline
<tehC0unt> hmm
<tehC0unt> ill have to do some research
<ryguy> you can stach methods (functions) together like: "Hello World".downcase.delete("world")
<tehC0unt> nice
<tehC0unt> alright
<tehC0unt> i did ifconfig -a
<ryguy> well check this out
<ryguy> http://tryruby.sophrinix.com/
<ryguy> oh put the output here
<ryguy> aww crap, you would have to actually type it, huh?
<tehC0unt> haha yeah
<tehC0unt> i couldd....
<tehC0unt> put it in textpad
<tehC0unt> and throw it on a usb haha
<ryguy> type the line that says "1net6 addr:"
<ryguy> er no wait
<ryguy> just "inet addr"
<GSherman> i give up
<ryguy> gsherman: =(
<GSherman> So frustrating
<GSherman> the Ubuntu image isn't an ISO
<ryguy> gsherman: go into #ubuntu and ask questions.. tons of more (active) linux gurus in there
<tehC0unt> 127.0.0.1
<ryguy> tehc0unt: =/
<ryguy> try doing `ping 74.125.127.99`
<ryguy> thats a google address
<tehC0unt> alright well
<tehC0unt> that was when i was plugged into the new card i had bought
<tehC0unt> which xubuntu was not picking up
<tehC0unt> i plugged into the other one now that xubuntu does recognize just not connect with
<tehC0unt> so let me let you know if that output is nay diff
<ryguy> k
<tehC0unt> ok now
<tehC0unt> ive got eth0:avahi
<tehC0unt> inet addr: 169.254.6.237
<GSherman> I appreciate your help ryguy
<ryguy> you got internet?
<ryguy> with the ping?
<ryguy> gsherman: no problem man, sorry bout your troubles
<GSherman> they're ignoring me
<tehC0unt> alright
<GSherman> haha
<ryguy> lol
<tehC0unt> i just pinged that address
<tehC0unt> ]and
<tehC0unt> im getting destination host unreachable
<ryguy> gsherman: its not an iso? do a google search for "installing ubuntu netbook remix" or something along those lines
<ryguy> tehc0unt, you can plug that same wire into another computer and it'll work?
<tehC0unt> 94 packets transmitted, 0 received
<tehC0unt> ill try it in my laptop right now
<tehC0unt> one moment
<ryguy> wair
<ryguy> er
<tehC0unt> hello
<ryguy> try this command
<ryguy> netstat -rn
<ryguy> is the last line 0.0.0.0?
<ryguy> under destination
<tehC0unt> let me plug it back into my pc
<tehC0unt> alright just a sec while it connects
<ryguy> wow that takes forever
<tehC0unt> yes it is
<ryguy> k try this
<ryguy> route add default gw 169.254.6.237
<tehC0unt> operation not permitted
<ryguy> oh
<tehC0unt> umm btw im booting off a cd right now
<ryguy> sudo oh
<ryguy> err
<ryguy> sudo route add default gw 169.254.6.237
<tehC0unt> just cause it was faster for now
<tehC0unt> k
<tehC0unt> ok phew
<tehC0unt> no output but it went through
<ryguy> now try
<ryguy> ping 74.125.127.99
<S0210> How to zip a folder without subdirectories?
<tehC0unt> still destination host unreachable
<ryguy> s0210: make a zip and drag the files into it?
<ryguy> tehc0unt gwar
<ryguy> do netstat -rn again
<ryguy> is the last line still 0.0.0.0?
<tehC0unt> yes
<tehC0unt> but
<tehC0unt> the other ip was added as a gateway
<tehC0unt> its destination is 0.0.0.0
<ryguy> try this
<ryguy> sudo mousepad /etc/network/interfaces
<S0210> ryguy: rather with the -x@exclude.lst option I just don't know how to define subdirectories in general
<ryguy> then make it look like this
<ryguy> iface eth0 inet static
<ryguy> address <your internal IP>
<ryguy> netmask <netmask - probably 255.255.255.0>
<ryguy> network <the network ip, eg. 192.168.0.0>
<ryguy> broadcast <the broadcast address, eg. 192.168.0.255>
<ryguy> gateway <the IP of your cable modem>
<ryguy> dns-nameservers <the ip's of the dns servers you are using>
<ryguy> then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ryguy> s0210: try #ubuntu, they'll prolly know
<tehC0unt> alright so delete whats in there
<ryguy> yup but back it up on some file on your desktop or something
<S0210> :-l
<tehC0unt> k 1 moment
<ryguy> lol sorry buddy, cant help everyone =s
<tehC0unt> sorry for the dumb question but how do i find out all of my addresses
<tehC0unt> oh alright i got the bcast address
<tehC0unt> and the mask
<ryguy> hey before you save it
<ryguy> hey before you save it
<ryguy> bah
<tehC0unt> haha
<tehC0unt> tyhat always happens to me i dk why
<ryguy> put the old stuff into the file and put the new stuff into the backup file and save em
<ryguy> then try this `sudo sh -c 'echo blacklist ipv6 >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local'`
<ryguy> without the `'s
<ryguy> the `sudo reboot`
<tehC0unt> ok 1 sec
<tehC0unt> do i need the quotes around echo blacklist?
<ryguy> sudo sh -c 'echo blacklist ipv6 >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local'
<ryguy> like that
<tehC0unt> ok
<tehC0unt> it says that it cannot create it because
<tehC0unt> the directory is nonexistant
<ryguy> now that is weird.
<tehC0unt> unless one of us typed it wrong
<tehC0unt> i doubt that though
<tehC0unt> yeah mine matches what u said
<ryguy> what xubuntu are you using?
<ryguy> 9.04?
<tehC0unt> is there a way to check
<ryguy> uh
<ryguy> when you installed
<ryguy> lol
<tehC0unt> haha well i made the disc a while ago
<ryguy> how long ago?
<tehC0unt> prob this time last year or so
<tehC0unt> maybe a little later
<ryguy> oh okay here
<ryguy> start menu > help
<tehC0unt> alright just takin a min here to open uppppp
<tehC0unt> 8.04
<ryguy> yikes
<ryguy> you gotta cd drive?
<tehC0unt> do you think that might be causing the problem?
<tehC0unt> yes sir
<tehC0unt> the one on my laptop though is broken
<tehC0unt> so i cant burn a new disc right now
<tehC0unt> i could put it on a usb if that is possible
<ryguy> well every update has updated drivers and such, your version isalmost 2 years old now
<tehC0unt> oh wow haha
<ryguy> oh god haha, the last guy i was helpin had hella problems with usb installation =/
<tehC0unt> haha bummer
<tehC0unt> actually
<tehC0unt> my friend has a program
<tehC0unt> called keryx
<tehC0unt> and its made for updating comps w/o internet connections
<tehC0unt> or dialup
<ryguy> well i guess you can try it
<ryguy> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/karmic/alpha-6/
<tehC0unt> alright ill have to get into that and come back later or somethin
<ryguy> yeah man ill be here
<tehC0unt> i really really really appreciate all your help though
<tehC0unt> thank you even if i havent come to a solution yet
<ryguy> its all good, ive received tons of help from random irc folks
<ryguy> lol np =p
<tehC0unt> i just wish i knew what was goin on
<ryguy> same here man
<tehC0unt> it shows that i am connected
<tehC0unt> in the right corner
<tehC0unt> do you think maybe there is a firewall i dont know about? ahha
<ryguy> you might wanna try switching out the network cards though
<ryguy> possibly, can you check the router settings?
<tehC0unt> thats what ive been doing
<tehC0unt> im not sure
<ryguy> you're not sure?
<tehC0unt> by router do you mean the switch
<tehC0unt> or the modem
<ryguy> is it your router?
<ryguy> the modem
<tehC0unt> there must be a way
<ryguy> the lil box with blinky stuff on it with one ethernet wire comming from it
<tehC0unt> yes yes
<tehC0unt> i think to check it i might have to go to the charter website or something
<ryguy> charter?
<tehC0unt> yeah theyre my isp
<ryguy> nah
<tehC0unt> i dont have software on my comp
<tehC0unt> to check the router
<tehC0unt> if thats what you mean
<ryguy> you gotta check the routers name and model and google for how to access it. usually you connect to an ip like http://192.0.0.10 or something
<tehC0unt> ohh yeah yeah
<tehC0unt> i used to do that to connect to my neighbors wireless haha
<tehC0unt> ill have to look that up right now
<ryguy> lol yeah
<ryguy> mm tunnaa
<tehC0unt> haha
<ryguy> ?
<tehC0unt> alright i think im getting some info here
<tehC0unt> the tuna i meant
<ryguy> oh lol
<tehC0unt> alright i found the site alright
<tehC0unt> all it does is let me look at my stats
<tehC0unt> im pretty sure charter is blocking it
<tehC0unt> like blocking me frrom configuration
<ryguy> thats impossible
<ryguy> theres no way to set it?
<ryguy> gimmie the site you found it on
<tehC0unt> 192.168.100.1
<ryguy> -_- i mean like
<ryguy> whats your rouder make and model
<tehC0unt> oh its atlanta scientific
<tehC0unt> webstar
<ryguy> i wouldnt be able to access that lol
<tehC0unt> haha yeah i wasnt sure why u wanted it
<ryguy> whats the make though?
<ryguy> like DPC 2100, DCP 2203c..?
<tehC0unt> dpc2100r2
<ryguy> and its on a switch which is connected to what your on right now?
<tehC0unt> yes
<tehC0unt> 5 port switch
<ryguy> is the switch easily accessable? can you try to switch the wire with your wire?
<tehC0unt> switch the wire plugged into each comp?
<ryguy> like on the switch, switch the two plugs say the computer your on now is connected to the first one and the other is connected to the second, put the wire conencted to the second plug into the first and vise versa
<tehC0unt> oh oh ok
<ryguy> the plug might be broken
<ryguy> (we shoulda started out this way, checking for broken plugs)
<tehC0unt> alright i switched em all up
<ryguy> O_o what? you should have disconnected to irc...
<tehC0unt> i did it quickly haha
<ryguy> lol i wish i was there
<tehC0unt> yeah me too i have no idea what the hell is goin on
<ryguy> are you sure? I mean you /definatly/ shoulda disconnected to irc
<tehC0unt> just pinged and same result
<tehC0unt> here ill unplug right now hold on
<tehC0unt> it just takes a second
<tehC0unt> check check
<tehC0unt> hello?
<ryguy> wow
<ryguy> thats kinda cool
<tehC0unt> haha
<ryguy> but anyways i that means the plug isnt broken
<tehC0unt> did u get anything i said?
<tehC0unt> yeah
<ryguy> so the next logical step would be to test the network adapter
<tehC0unt> the switch?
<ryguy> if you still get the same results with a different network adapter, then its definatly linux and you should go ahead and install xubuntu 9.10
<ryguy> nono the netwrok card inside the computer
<tehC0unt> oh
<tehC0unt> well
<tehC0unt> i tried it on both
<tehC0unt> one of them is brand new
<ryguy> wow really
<tehC0unt> one of them is old
<tehC0unt> the old one gets recognized
<ryguy> well
<tehC0unt> the new one i dont think has the drivers in or something
<tehC0unt> because it does not get recognized
<ryguy> install the new one and go for xubuntu 9.10
<tehC0unt> yeah i will have to take that road
<ryguy> hopefully that'll work
<tehC0unt> i mean the old network card is pretty old
<tehC0unt> like 8 years at least
<tehC0unt> so i dk why the old version of xubuntu wouldnt have the driver for it you know?
<ryguy> well the new one is prolly newer than your version of xubuntu
<tehC0unt> yeah true
<tehC0unt> damnit
<tehC0unt> oh well i gotta get going for now
<tehC0unt> i will let you know how this pans out
<tehC0unt> and hopefully ill see u on here again soon
<ryguy> alright man, hit me up at c00lryguy@gmail.com if im not on here
<SiDi_> yay, lets add the address to #xubuntu's topic so ryguy does all the support =D
<ryguy> D=
<ryguy> lol
<tehC0unt> hahaha
<tehC0unt> u might as well
<tehC0unt> thansk again man
<ryguy> I'm not even that great with linux, either O_o I mean I only started really messing around with it about a year ago
<ryguy> yeah np
#xubuntu 2009-09-27
<techie> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
 * likemindead is back (gone 01:05:28)
<maxwell> How can I get this line of code to run every time I boot up automatically: "setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle_led:scroll us,ru
<maxwell> "
<maxwell> ?
<techie> put it in a bash script and have it run using the session manager
<knome> maxwell, applications -> settings -> sessions and startup -> tab "application autostart"
<techie> yep
<maxwell> I have *totally* forgotten how to do that.
<maxwell> Simple instructions, please?
<maxwell> Oh wait...
<maxwell> I think  I have it.
<maxwell> Yes.
<maxwell> Thank you.
<maxwell> *hugz*
<knome> you're welcome
<maxwell> Hrmm, I added it.
<maxwell> Is there anything I fucked up on?
<maxwell> It is not working D:
<maxwell> Can someone please walk me through that?
<knome> is the script runable? (chmod +x filename)
<maxwell> Well if I type it into terminal and hit enter, it runs...
<maxwell> I actually cannot remember how to make it into a script *file* etc.
<maxwell> The command in question is pasted above.
<maxwell> But that is all I've got.
<knome> i'm a bit unfocused of anything right now, sorry
<maxwell> Well, focus?
<maxwell> I want to have the following command in quotation marks run whenever my system starts up: " setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru"
<knome> maxwell, did you look at applications -> settings -> sessions and startup -> tab "application autostart" ?
<maxwell> Yes.
<maxwell> Then I clicked "add"
<maxwell> Made a name for the script.
<maxwell> typed what I wanted in the little box marked " command", saved and quit.
<knome> did you check it's checkbox in the window?
<maxwell> Yes, checked.
<knome> try to create a scriptname.sh file for it
<knome> and as only line, paste your command
<maxwell> what does that mean? please explain.
<knome> then right-click the file in thunar -> properties, tab "permissions" and check the box "allow this file to run as program"
<knome> ok...
<knome> open mousepad
 * maxwell is retarded.
 * maxwell opens mousepad.
<knome> paste your command in mousepad
<maxwell> done
<knome> save the file as /home/yourusername/startup.sh
<knome> open thunar
<knome> you should be in /home/yourusername/
<maxwell> yes
<knome> right-click startup.sh and select properties
<knome> go to tab permissions
<knome> check the box "allow this file to run as program" from the bottom of the window
<maxwell> Okay, did that.
<knome> then close the window and thunar (and mousepad, if you have it still running)
<knome> then, open applications -> settings -> sessions and startup
<maxwell> Oh, mmk.
<maxwell> Gotcha there.
<knome> go to tab "application autostart"
<knome> click "add"
<knome> name it whatever you want
<knome> and for the command, type "/home/yourusername/startup.sh" without the quotes.
<maxwell> Mmmk, testing...
<knome> then, click ok and make sure it has the mark checked in the list on the "applications autostart" window
<knome> then close all windows login again
<maxwell> Ah! Question...
<knome> okay?
<maxwell> If I change the name to make it a hidden file, so long as I change the filepath and everything, nothing would fuck up, riight?
<maxwell> I shall do that.
<knome> yes.
<maxwell> Thank you.
<maxwell> Hrmm, not working.
<maxwell> I logged on and off.
<knome> are you running xubuntu 9.04 ?
<maxwell> Yes.
<knome> okay.
<knome> open thunar and browse to /home/yourusername/.config/autostart
<maxwell> I just did a fresh install the other day as I came back from a few months of vacation.
<maxwell> Mmk, there.
<knome> find the appropriate file and open it in mousepad
<maxwell> Done.
<knome> !pastebin | maxwell
<ubottu> maxwell: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<maxwell> I know what pastebin is :)
<knome> paste it and let me see
<maxwell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279219/
<knome> did you rename the file?
<maxwell> No :S
<knome> okay
<maxwell> Oh, shit yes.
<maxwell> I did.
<maxwell> I called it "keyboard_switch)
<knome> ok, change the Exec line accordingly
<knome> and save the file and relogin.
<maxwell> doing so...
 * maxwell tears hair out.
<knome> doesn't work, or what?
<maxwell> No it does not.
<knome> ok, just to be sure, can you paste the script file
<maxwell> Mmmk.
<knome> also, open terminal, type "ls -l" (in your home) and paste the output as well
<maxwell> file name: keyboard_switch
<knome> you can use a single paste
<maxwell> mmmk.
<maxwell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279222/
<knome> ok, where is your /home/maxwell/keyboard_switch ?
<knome> the Exec= line should have a script path/file that exists
<maxwell> Oh shit, BRB!!
<techie> that didnt sound good
<knome> not really.
<knome> maxwell, does it work?
<maxwell> Okay, I just changed the file name and path to match.
<maxwell> And no, it does not work.
<maxwell> Is there not some simpler way of doing this?
<maxwell> Last time I asked someone to help me with this it took five minutes.
<techie> what was all that about maxwell?
<maxwell> ?
<knome> this is the right way to do it.
<techie> "maxwell> Oh shit, BRB!!"
<maxwell> Stuff, things.
<maxwell> Life, etc.
<techie> fair enough
<knome> maxwell, you can paste again the file in ~/.config/autostart and the output of "ls -l" ?
<knome> and output of "cat keyboard_switch"
<maxwell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279226/
<knome> okay, can you paste the output of "cat keyboard_switch.sh"
<maxwell> maxwell@maxwell-desktop:~$ cat keyboard_switch.sh
<maxwell> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,rumaxwell@maxwell-desktop:~$
<knome> hmm, open the file, go to the end of the first line and press enter, then save and try to relogin
<maxwell> Still isn't working.
<maxwell> I am sure there is some hella-simple way of doing this though.
<maxwell> It feels like you are overcomplicating it somehow.
<knome> to be honest, i think you are doing something wrong. this works for me.
<maxwell> Odd.
<samson_> hello
<knome> maxwell, you can try to copy the file in .config/autostart to /etc/xdg/autostart
<samson_> first time user here, wondering if someone can help me out with a problem
<maxwell> I have decided to try this from the beginning.
<knome> !ask | samson_
<ubottu> samson_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<techie> !ask samson_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask samson_
<techie> dang you knome
<samson_> lol
<knome> techie, :)
<samson_> My laptop: IBM R31; Question 1: I cannot get sound to work, I have installed all the updates, sound doesnt work, plz help
<maxwell> Isn't there some way of forgoing the whole making of another file to get this to work?
<maxwell> Can I not just somehow type the code into the "command" box when I am doing the add in application autostart?
<xylox> maxwell, if you run the bash file you created, it runs ok?
<maxwell> I didn't try that.
<xylox> just doubleclik it and see if it runs ok
<maxwell> Yes.
<maxwell> It works fine.
<maxwell> (if I double-click on it)
<xylox> then add to your file in the first line this -> sleep 5
<maxwell> ?
<maxwell> Wait?
<maxwell> So just, add it to the first line then?
<xylox> yes, is a delay to give time to x to load before the command
<maxwell> (it only has one line :O)
<maxwell> Okay, now what?
<techie> xylox, if he runs it via startup and sessions it will load when X is well loaded
<xylox> techie, it happened to me and just worked with sleep
<xylox> maxwell, try it
<maxwell> mmmk
<maxwell> No.
<maxwell> Not working.
<samson_> so anyone got any ideas?
<xylox> maxwell, pastebin your bash file to check it
<maxwell> Bash file?
<xylox> yeah, the file you made and added to your autostart
<maxwell> I have pasted it like......six times though.
<maxwell> It honestly hasn't changed.
<maxwell> setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:alt_shift_toggle,grp_led:scroll us,ru-> sleep 5
<xylox> oh man
<maxwell> Oh, that one.
<maxwell> One sec there, mate.
<maxwell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/279243/
<xylox> maxwell, your file should be like this http://pastebin.com/d6c9389f5
<xylox> make sure is executable
<xylox> and make sure is loaded at startup apps
<maxwell> brb, testing.
<maxwell> Thank you.
<maxwell> Crazy how all it needed were those few characters at the beginning.
<maxwell> Until next time!
<maxwell> Ciao!
<visitor1> hi techie
<techie> helllo visitor1
<visitor1> could you helpüme once again please?
<visitor1> -ü
<techie> sorta trying to help myself atm, but sure
<visitor1> i would like to install the new xnview, http://newsgroup.xnview.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=18423
<visitor1> but its not in the packet managment and no  .deb
<visitor1> how complicated is it?
<techie> im downloading it now
<ryguy> Hey, I'm trying to set up a static IP address so I can forward apache to my domain name but I'm not sure exactly how to get my ip adress, gateway, and netmask. whatismyip.com gives me a different IP address than ifconfig
<techie> ifconfig will give you the information for your computer
<techie> getmyip will give you the information of your internet connection
<ryguy> alright so I just throw the information from ifconfig into /etc/network/interfaces?
<techie> yes but it has to be in the correct layout
<ryguy> right, how do i find my gateway?
<techie> that will be the ip of your router
<ryguy> Mask from ifconfig outputs 255.0.0.0 does that sound correct?
<ryguy> or should it look more like my ip?
<ryguy> no wait, it says 255.255.255.0
<techie> once your done please pastebin me your /etc/network/interfaces
<ryguy> alright
<ryguy> http://friendpaste.com/2B9LjhFiq4m3eKVzFNvO82
<techie> i dont think the auto lo eth0 line is needed but im not 100% sure
<ryguy> well im using this guide here
<ryguy> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<techie> looks alright
<ryguy> alright, thanks!
<visitor1> do you know a picture viewer which saves the zoom techie ?
<visitor1> i have comics in jpeg but at every new picture i have to zoom agin
<visitor1> i hope the xnview can manage this
<techie> nope i dont
<visitor1> i have tried more than three picture viewer but none can do this
<visitor1> how does it look techie ?
<techie> it looks as if theres a bash script to configure it all
<techie> extract it and run the file xnview.sh
<techie> and with some luck it will all just work
<visitor1> ok, thanksw, will try it
<visitor1> it works, and i can save the zoom, excellent, thanks a lot techie
<techie> no problem
<visitor1> where are the programm files where i should copy the xnview directory?
<visitor1> dont know about the directory structure of linux
<techie> no clue
<visitor1> i have copied the xnview files to a temp directory
<techie> wait
<techie> does xnview.sh launch the viewer or install it?
<visitor1> it launches the viewer
<techie> kk
<techie> put it into a directory of your choosing
<techie> and make a symbolic link in /usr/local/sbin/
<techie> that way you can just launch it from anywhere
<visitor1> ok but where are usually put the programm files in xubuntu?
<techie> umm, put it into /etc/
<techie> so /etc/xnview/
<visitor1> ok thanks a lot
<visitor1> hmm i managed to copy it to /etc and i made a starter icon on th desktop, but i wont start, it wants to open xnview.sh with the text editor, how do i change it to an .exe?
<techie> ln -s /path/to/xnview.sh /usr/local/sbin/xnview
<techie> done that?
<techie> once you have done that you can launch it by typing xnview into terminal or into the launcher (ALT + F2)
<visitor1> now i have done it, but xnview is in /etc?
<techie> yeah so the command would have been something along the lines of
<techie> ln -s /etc/xnview/xnview.sh /usr/local/sbin/xnview
<visitor1> ok i am stupid
<techie> *no comment*
<visitor1> how do i delete the wrong link, ln -s /path/to/xnview.sh /usr/local/sbin/xnview
<techie> sudo rm /usr/local/sbin/xnview
<visitor1> sudo ln -s /etc/XnViewMP/xnview.sh /usr/local/sbin/xnview
<visitor1> /usr/local/sbin/xnview: 4: ./xnview: not found
 * techie title his head sideways
<techie> tilts*
<visitor1> hmm its working when iam in /etc/XnViewMP/xnview.sh
<xylox> visitor1, have you tried downloading the rpm file form xnview website and creating .deb with "alien"
<visitor1> but in another directory i get this error, /usr/local/sbin/xnview: 4: ./xnview: not found
<techie> wait
<techie> are you running it with ./xnview or just xnview
<visitor1> just xnview
<techie> bizzare
<techie> anyway im gonna go afk
<visitor1> ok ,thanks anyway
<visitor1> will try to solve this mystery
<_Space_Case_> i just installed xubuntu on my old 600 mhz computer from the alternate cd when i first booted, im not exactly sure what to call-em but the bar across the top, aplacation places and user swicher applet is not there after i updated how do i get it back?
<knome> alt+f2 -> xfce4-panel
<_Space_Case_> ty
<basajaun> need help with dvd drive
<basajaun> hi all
<basajaun> ubuntu 9.04
<basajaun> hi all running xubuntu  9.04
<basajaun> have problem with a dvd drive
<_Space_Case_> whats the problem?
<_Space_Case_> what is the better flash player? from the universe?
<basajaun> hi _Space_Case_  one of my cd drives has stopped showing media (DVD) still responds to command like eject, trying to find out a method to correct problem
<basajaun> damn
<basajaun> can somebody help me troubleshoot dvd drive problem?
<Zal> hello?
<Zal> how does this work?
<SiDi> It works by waiting for someone to answer before one disconnects >_>
<basajaun> need help with cd drive sr0 no file show in menu http://pastebin.com/f5f04f072
<basajaun> need help with dvd drive
<basajaun> http://pastebin.com/f241b1c5f
<basajaun> need help with dvd drive see end of pasted http://pastebin.com/f241b1c5f
<MrNaz> well that's funny... netstat -putan   show just    -     under the process name that is listening on a port... what does that mean and how do i free the port up ?
<joe-schmoe> knome: ping
<knome> joe-schmoe, pong?
<joe-schmoe> ok it worked :)
<knome> what?
<joe-schmoe> j1mc here
<knome> oh hehe
<qwebirc72791> knome: j1mc here
<qwebirc72791> cool
<qwebirc12776> knome here
<qwebirc72791> :)
<qwebirc72791> i think this works well
<qwebirc6580> knome:
<qwebirc6580> where did you find that randomnick command ? :D
<knome> out of my head
 * qwebirc6580 giggles
<knome> (click the button on top left)
<knome> and "add webchat to your site"
<knome> and follow the wizard :)
<metalboy94> hi everyone.
<metalboy94> im a linux newb and want to install xubuntu to my Lifebook C1020 so i have a question. i already have Windows XP installed on that notebook. is there a partitioning tool on the xubuntu LiveCD that could help me install it without losing Windows XP and all the data on the hard-drive?
<Balsaq> it takes me 3min and 30 sec to to go from off to the internet including putting in my name and password...is that slow?
<Balsaq> and does sdding ram change that or is it a processor issue?
<Balsaq> adding* i meant to say
<ccc1> how would I, from the commandline, change a user so that they can administer the system. I cannot login graphically to any of my admin accounts, only my user accounts are working
<ryguy> ello
<nuvan> can someone msg me the default grouplist for the first user on an xubuntu system?  I accidentally removed myself from all but the fuse group...
<MadsRH> knome -> I send you an email via Launchpad with a link to http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/175241/boot/x_throbber.tar.gz
#xubuntu 2010-09-27
<ubuXubu> i ran a live xubuntu 904 cd in my inlaws computer and now we cant boot to wondows?
<ubuXubu> is there a way to fix that?
<Book_em_Dano> Does anyone know if the fact that there is no menu option "Software Sources" a result of a bug or is it intentional?
<Book_em_Dano> ...in maverick.
<Book_em_Dano> Does anyone know if the old pathway to "Software Sources", Applications ▸ System ▸ Software Sources, which is not present in Maverick at this point, if it is a bug or if it was intentionally removed?
<ubuXubu> need some help...
<ubuXubu> i have a desktop with 2 hard drives ..one has xubuntu 904 one has windows xp
<ubuXubu> i want to transfer my files from xp to xubuntu
<psycho_oreos> from which OS?
<psycho_oreos> err using which*
<ubuXubu> i want to move the files from the infected windows hd to the xubuntu hd
<ubuXubu> i removed an infected windows HD form one computer into my xubuntu computer
<psycho_oreos> so you should use linux, read up on NTFS *which should be supported under linux for most parts*
<ubuXubu> my plan is too put the files in xubuntu then put the drive back in its normal computer and reinstall windows
<ubuXubu> i am using linux
<ubuXubu> all i gotta do now is figure out how to move files from one hard drive to the next
<ubuXubu> they are now both side by side in the same computer
<psycho_oreos> drag and drop?
<ubuXubu> yeah i was gonna  but what i mean is i cant see this 2nd hard yet?
<ubuXubu> i just bolted it inside the computer a lil while ago and was expecting to see it on my screen or in the menus somewhere
<ubuXubu> then iwas gonna try to move files
<psycho_oreos> check via fdisk -l if xubuntu can see the second hard disk
<ubuXubu> maybe it is dev ?
<psycho_oreos> it will start with /dev, yes but it will have more characters
<ubuXubu> hmm so somewhere in here there is a file..that is how this new hd i installed should show up right?
<psycho_oreos> fdisk -l is a command line tool that will show you any detected storage devices and their capacities, etc
<ubuXubu> found a buch of ata files that were modifed just a lil while ago?
<ubuXubu> sata files?
<psycho_oreos> I don't know what you're on about, which program did you use?
<ubuXubu> eh its ok
<jim_xubuntu> Howdy
<Desmo> Anyone familiar with Xubuntu (xfce) playing silly games after install? No panel, no right click, no window functionality?
<Desmo> If I log in as root then itś A-OK, but logging in as root is bad, mmmḱay?
<edakiri> can OpenOffice be confgured to use the GTK theme?
<knome> edakiri, not really
<ablomen> edakiri, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenOffice#Set_OOo_environment_variable << this seems to work, though icons etc won't change
<edakiri> ablomen, knome: i'm looking for color scheme to be be same as the desktop (GTK) color scheme.  that text says 'gnome soffice' is the default value, but OpenOffice is not using the color scheme XFCE or most GTK apps (including goffice) use.
<knome> edakiri, openoffice is not problematic, and there's only so much gtk themes can do
<edakiri> If there is no problem, what is the solution?
<knome> i mean, it is problematic ;]
<knome> sorry, too early for logical sentences
<edakiri> Installing the package openoffice-gtk made the UI mostly alright.  knome, ablomen
<edakiri> That variable seems to have no effect.
<Zvezda> hello
<Zvezda>  I am using Xubuntu 10.4, how can I make a certain program load automatically on start up?
<Sysi-> settings -> sessions&startup
<Sysi-> or just check box in logout window
<Zvezda> what is command?
<knome> Zvezda, the command/app you want to run.
<Zvezda> Sysi-   how do I add the command for the program I want to autostartup?
<Zvezda> its in Applications, Networking.  Called "TeamViewer"
<Sysi-> try on command line, i guess just 'teamviever'
<Hewt> Hi there I have a little problem with my sound on xubuntu, is this the right place to post a question about such things?
<Sysi-> yes
<Hewt> Nice
<Hewt> Oke, my sound did work till a few days ago
<Hewt> Now it stopped, so I googled a bit
<Hewt> Found a ubuntu page where they said I could reset all sound settings
<Hewt> I'll try to find it.. for reference..
<Hewt> But it did not solve the problem
<Hewt> One thing I noticed, when I reboot the sound of my computer is set to mute
<Hewt> Does anyone here have other options to solve this?
<Hewt>  reference page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Hewt> Anyone? Or am I to bold
<Hewt> more specific: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Manual%20Installation
<Hewt> Another thing that might help: When I toggle the headphone slider in the Alsa mixer, the noise of the speaker disapears. So it does do something.
<edakiri> Hewt: you could uninstall pulse audio. that is what i did.
<Hewt> Thanks for the reply, sudo apt-get --purge remove pulseaudio?
<Hewt> Im new to this kind of things, as you might notice
<Hewt> or does apt-remove exicts
<Hewt> if I delete pulse audio, is it still possible for more than one app to output sound?
<Hewt> Oke deleted pulse audio, did not have any effect, so now i did reinstall "sudo apt-get install  pulseaudio" is that all I have to do to get it back?
<edakiri> Hewt: most or all of the pulse audio packages start with pa in the name, like pa-prefs.
<Hewt> Hi there all, thanks for the help
<Hewt> In the mixer I found the PCM slider, when I put this up it did work again
<Riddell> charlie-tca: is xubuntu in good shape for starting RC testing tomorrow?
<charlie-tca> yes
<charlie-tca> Riddell: Docs are not going to be updated, but other than that we are in good shape
<Riddell> thanks
<xubuntu797> help
<xubuntu797> ?
<knome> !ask | xubuntu797
<ubottu> xubuntu797: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<knome> right...
<likemindead> facepalm.jpg
<TheSheep> knome: I think he wanted to display the list of commands in order to quit ;)
<knome> probably
<likemindead> I have a buddy who's getting a segmentation fault while trying to install Skype. HALP?
<TheSheep> what does 'trying to install skype' mean exactly?
<likemindead> He added the partner repo and then ran "sudo apt-get install skype" in a terminal. Worked great for me. Not so much for him. :-\
<TheSheep> no other messages, just Segmentation Fault?
<TheSheep> it's the apt-get that's erroring out?
<likemindead> I'm not sure. He's a few states away. I'm trying to get him to jump on IRC.
<slow-motion> hi
<highvoltage> 1/win 24
<Sysi-> i/win 24/7
<Sysi-> :P
<highvoltage> heh, oops :)
<highvoltage> and lol
<Chaiwalla> I just downloaded a program in Xubuntu.  How do I make it autostart?
<mark76> Settings menu Sessions and Start Up
<mark76> IIRC
<Chaiwalla> I don't see the program in there?
<mark76> Hmm.
<Chaiwalla> when I click Add...
<mark76> I'm not on Xfce at the moment
<Chaiwalla> It says "Name, Description, Command"
<mark76> Oh. You have to do that yourseld
<mark76> welf
<mark76> self
<mark76> God damn it
<Chaiwalla> how?
<Chaiwalla> lol I got ay
<Chaiwalla> ya
<Chaiwalla> how do I do command?
<mark76> Do you know the name of the program?
<Chaiwalla> yeah, I was the one who downloaded it
<Chaiwalla> its called "TeamViewer"
<Sysi-> if you have program opened when you shut down you should have it opened next time if you chech the box in logout window
<Chaiwalla> its a remote desktop viewer thing
<Chaiwalla> I tried that Sysi-   no luck
<mark76> What happens when you type teamviewer into a terminal?
<Sysi-> try: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/*
<Sysi-> that program isnt from repositories?
<Chaiwalla> repositories?
<TheSheep> Chaiwalla: how do you start it normally?
<Chaiwalla> I click Applications, Networking, TeamViewer
<Chaiwalla> it didn't come with Xubuntu
<Sysi-> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=896283
<Sysi-> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mark76> If you can run it from a terminal by typing teamviewer into the terminal that's the command
<Sysi-> !software
<ubottu> A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mark76> !Boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mark76> Someone has to come up with a better name than bum
<Sysi-> don't download and install random packages from internet, if you don't kno what you're doing or reading manual
<mark76> BRB
<Chaiwalla> how do I see if I can run it from terminal?
<Sysi-> how did you install it?
<Chaiwalla> I downloaded it
<Sysi-> after that
<Chaiwalla> from here
<Chaiwalla> http://www.teamviewer.com/download/index.aspx
<Chaiwalla> and opened the file
<Chaiwalla> and then it installed
<Sysi-> hrmm, i dunno about installing random debs, never tried
<Chaiwalla> its in the applications -  Networking menu
<Chaiwalla> isn't there some way to make it open up?
<Sysi-> try: rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions/*
<Sysi-> and then saving session
<Chaiwalla> I typed that in and nothing happened
<Chaiwalla> hey mark
<Chaiwalla> still can't get it
<mark76> Hey Chaiwalla
<mark76> Milk, two sugars please
<Chaiwalla> I typed that command in terminal and nothing happened
<Chaiwalla> lol sure np
<mark76> what about TeamViewer?
<Chaiwalla> what about it?
<mark76> Have you tried that in a terminal?
<Chaiwalla> how do I do that?
<mark76> Open a terminal and type TeamViewer
<Chaiwalla> it says TeamViewer" command not found
<Chaiwalla> it says TeamViewer: command not found
<mark76> team-viewer?
<Sysi-> Chaiwalla: "nothing" -> succesfull
<Sysi-> it removed files
<Chaiwalla> it worked as
<Chaiwalla> teamviewer
<Chaiwalla> it opened the program
<Chaiwalla> I guess it was case-sensitive
<mark76> Cool
<Chaiwalla> now what?
<mark76> Then that's your command
<mark76> Type that into the autostart thingy
<Chaiwalla> ok lemme try
<mark76> Kay
<mark76> :|
<Chaiwalla> yaay it worked
<Chaiwalla> teamviewer is the command
<Chaiwalla> anyway to make it open into Workstation 2 instead?
<Chaiwalla> or to make it open and minimize?
<mark76> Oh God knows
<mark76> I don't do that
<bperry> hi, can I set a config to make xfce4-terminal start maximised?
<bperry> I have a shell script that I would like to start full screen
<bperry> sh script.sh is how I run it
<bperry> but xfce4-terminal is the default terminal and I don't see how I can make it stat max by default
<bperry> start maximized*
<bperry> the --fullscreen argument doesn't help since I am not calling xfce4-terminal directly
<knome> bperry, google 'devilspie'
<knome> Chaiwalla, you too, google 'devilspie'
<bperry> does it work for xfce? i thought it was gnome only
<knome> afaik it works for xfce as well
<bperry> cool, checking it now
<knome> !info devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie (source: devilspie): find windows and perform actions on them. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.22-1 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 128 kB
<knome> mmh
#xubuntu 2010-09-28
<mark76> Hey Chaiwalla
<mark76> How did it go?
<dante_> olá
<judgen> i am having some troubles with my wifi.. i do not understand why i can not use iwconfig to input the ESSID... it works with the network-manager applet... but that does not work in my WM of choise (no systray)
<judgen> any ideas?
 * eeffoc waves at everyone! 'ello.
<eeffoc> How goes it folks?
<eeffoc> Anyone having swell times messing with xfce?
<eeffoc> I just cracked my hassle of two weeks with a little help of ubuntu forum users! YAY. Forums, FTW. FYI...LoL... I needed to express my gratitude to IRC...k, thx, bye.
<mikubuntu> i have a 'new' hp scanner that a friend gave me, and it seems to be working right as far as saving images, but it is saving them in a .pnm filetype and open office doesn't seem to be able to open it
<mikubuntu> omg.  i just tried to open the .pnm scanned file with open office and i notice in the file browser its 131 mb's!!! how can that be?
<mikubuntu> i need to reduce the size and convert it to pdf, but i don't know how
<ubuXubu> does anyone know how to get rid of or change the ugly boot splash screen
<ubuXubu> mine flashes in an odd or broken style like it is corrupt and i just want to get rid of it
<ubuXubu> a black screen is fine with me on the way to my log in screen...
<ubuXubu> i tried tweak but all that fixed was my log on screen
<TheSheep> ubuXubu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Theming
<TheSheep> ubuXubu: also check out /etc/default/grub
<TheSheep> ubuXubu: I think removing 'quiet splash' from there and then rebuilding grub config would work
<ubuXubu> if its gonna mess with grub i think maybe ill pass
<ubuXubu> i read all tha tstuff ...waaayyyy toooo muc hbs there
<ubuXubu> much*
<ubuXubu> typos..
<ubuXubu> i meant its way too much messing around
<ubuXubu> page after page of nonsence
<ubuXubu> but thank you
<mikubuntu> ok, i figured out how to scan the document directly as a pdf, but it's still an excessively large size (25 mb) what could be the deal?
<xubuntu695> Hello from the installer
<xubuntu695> That captcha words on this are not easy to see
<Dynetrekk> hi. I've got a xubuntu box behind my adsl modem. how can I give the xubuntu box a fixed ip? (typically 10.0.0.4)
<charlie-tca> right click network manager, left click "Edit connections"
<charlie-tca> click add
<charlie-tca> Dynetrekk: I usually add IPv4 Settings, make it manual, then add the ip and gateway
<Dynetrekk>  charlie-tca: just a sec, I'll try that
<Ben_G_9C9_> What is the difference between Ubuntu and xUbuntu? I can't really tell from the websites.
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu uses the gnome desktop environment, Xubuntu uses the Xfce desktop environment
<Ben_G_9C9_> The screenshots make them look functionally identical.
<charlie-tca> Ubuntu makes most of the choices for you, Xubuntu makes you make the choices
<charlie-tca> Screenshots where?
<Ben_G_9C9_> Desktop screen shots on the Ubuntu and xUbuntu websites.
<charlie-tca> what are the url's ?
<Ben_G_9C9_> hold on...
<Sysi> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Ben_G_9C9_> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop  and http://www.xubuntu.org/tour
<agitator> does xubuntu use the ubuntu update channels?
<charlie-tca> yes
<agitator> thx
<charlie-tca> Ben_G_9C9_: software center is the same in both environments
<charlie-tca> user preferences is much different, as is gnumeric vs openoffice, abiword vs openoffice, parole vs totem, pidgin vs empathy, gimp vs ???
<charlie-tca> some apps will be the same, many will not be
<Ben_G_9C9_> Okay. Thanks. That answered my question.
#xubuntu 2010-09-29
<Takeasy> er....i want to re-install xubuntu, how to do?
<Sysi> !instalation
<Sysi> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Sysi> like normally, but you propably want to use same partitions
<Takeasy> yes
<Takeasy> as my display card can't be recognized, i bypass the display card checking
<Takeasy> i915.modeset=1
<Sysi> what card is it?
<Takeasy> well actually it's a onboard one
<Sysi> (umph sorry, almost 3am, i'm going to bed ->)
<Takeasy> off you go
<Takeasy> i'd be back some time
<vic20gmr> is this where ppc[macintosh] xubuntu discussion / support takesplace?
<charlie-tca> If we know the answer. Otherwise, more help might be available in #ubuntu-ppc or #ubuntu-powerpc
<vic20gmr> ok thx
<vic20gmr> one question thats on mymind may apply to all xubunut, i suspect; if i installed with one sort of usb-wifi adaptr, can i plug in a different one and still connect to the net with it?
<vic20gmr> without needing to download pkgs?
<charlie-tca> maybe
<charlie-tca> usb-wifi is a strange animal to have to try and make work. It might be okay, but it might not. You just have to try it and see. You can always plug the old one back in, but even that could fail if it tries to install new drivers.
<charlie-tca> Try the new adapter witht he live cd, and see if it works?
<vic20gmr> well im thinking, it may use diff drivers if it detects? a diff adapter at boot time?
<vic20gmr> i just want to say wut a thrill itis to see xubuntu LI?NUX! running an an i bool i piked up for 75 bucks!
<charlie-tca> That's great!
<vic20gmr> ibook i piked up
<charlie-tca> I am glad it is working :-)
<vic20gmr> ya like a charm "right out of the box"! :D
<vic20gmr> it duznt have an aiport card, so i was hoping a linux distro+usb<>wifi wud make it net cpable
<vic20gmr> i prob need to quit xchat for a bit, lang packs r installing, then on to updates
<vic20gmr> thx, and ltrz - charlie, all
<charlie-tca> Good luck
<vic20gmr> i tried connecting to #xubuntupowerpc, as well as #xubuntuppc, and i was the only one there, did i mis-type?
<knome> vic20gmr, there's no such channels
<knome> !powerpc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<vic20gmr> im trying to determine the best kb layout to use for an ibook g3
<knome> hmm, i'm sure there was some channel for that, but can't remember what was its name...
<knome> vic20gmr, apparently #ubuntu-ppc :)
<vic20gmr> ahh
<vic20gmr> thx
<knome> np
<vic20gmr> no xubuntu specific? its all under ubuntu?
<knome> yes, no xubuntu specific channel, since the group is small anyway
<vic20gmr> ahh ok, thx again :)
<knome> again, np & you're welcome :)
<vic20gmr> i want to open a port in xubuntu, howdo i do that?
<vic20gmr> google hasnt helped so far
<vic20gmr> i cant fig out y transmission says the port is blocked, and ive used the same exact port on another machine and it everything works fine on it
<vic20gmr> anyone have an idea wut i need to do?
<vic20gmr> im using jaunty
<TheSheep> vic20gmr: are you behind a nat?
<vic20gmr> im on wifi, so i think that means yes, correct?
<vic20gmr> wut i dont understand is with the same port set, i can use utorrent with no problems
<TheSheep> vic20gmr: then you need to configure your router to either forward that particular port to your machine
<vic20gmr> y does it work on one machine, but the *exact* same port is reported closed on this one?
<TheSheep> vic20gmr: you can only have a port forwarded to a single machine, so obviously the same port won't work on different ones
<vic20gmr> surely its something at my end?
<vic20gmr> they rnt connected at the same time
<vic20gmr> the other comp isnt currently connected
<TheSheep> vic20gmr: http://itknowledgeexchange.techtarget.com/itanswers/what-is-nat-port-forwarding/
<vic20gmr> i kno wut is port forwarding
<TheSheep> apparently you don't
<TheSheep> this has nothing to do with your xubuntu, and everything to do with your router
<vic20gmr> i dont know y two machines wud have diff results on same port [they have never been connected simultaniously]
<vic20gmr> everything to do with router? then y does ther comp work fine?
<vic20gmr> the other*
<vic20gmr> i hope ur not gonna assume u know it must b a router prob, and stop there
<TheSheep> you configure port forwarding for every ip address separately, if your router is sanely configured, your computers get different ip addresses even if they are not connected at the same time. just configure it for your computer on the router.
<vic20gmr> i cant config router
<vic20gmr> i dont have access to it
<TheSheep> so that's that
<vic20gmr> so y does one get thru the port, and this one doesnt?
<vic20gmr> TheSheep,  y does this comp not get thru, but other comp [using same wifi adapter, in case it matters] not get thru?
<TheSheep> maybe they can help you at #networking
<vic20gmr> so i take u dont know the answer?
<TheSheep> I don't have an answer that satisfies you, and no matter how many times you ask, my answer won't change. I don't have time for giving a lecture on how nat works, espacially since that is easily googled. Maybe someone at #networking will have more patience.
<TheSheep> especially*
<TheSheep> you can also stay here and see if someone else has a better answer
<vic20gmr> keep this way of carrying yourself sheep, that way more people will run to ubuntu and/or other alt oses
<vic20gmr> re-read the "ubuntu philosophy", if u can tear urself away from here long enuff
<TheSheep> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<vic20gmr> idk is acceptable as an answer
<visitor1> how good is the idea to install the latest nvidia driver on a 10.04 system?
<visitor1> it says under hardware drivers that i am using the current version which is recommended
<TheSheep> visitor1: why do you need the latest version?
<visitor1> for trying out , maybe my video will be played back smoother
<visitor1> i looked for ubuntu wiki, seems to be rather complicated i think i will wait for 10.10 and maybe try this finished product out
<TheSheep> this is generally a good idea, unless you have a lot of time and don't really need your computer for several days ;)
<visitor1> lol TheSheep
<visitor1> ok , thanks TheSheep
<ubuntu_user> hello I need help
<knome> !ask | ubuntu_user
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntu_user> I'm installing at the moment xubuntu 10.10 beta and the installer seams to do nothing froze or something
<knome> !maverick | ubuntu_user
<ubottu> ubuntu_user: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is NOT released and NOT Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_user> I see only removing conflicting operating system files
<ubuntu_user> I know but how can I continue installation or gone thru it
<ubuntu_user> or do something to fix this
<Sysi> reboot and try installation again
<ubuntu_user> tried that
<Sysi> use stable version
<ubuntu_user> dont get me wrong but I gone thru the process of chosing partitions etc and it started to install or atleast i guess it does and now its stalled on " removing conflicting operating system files"
<ubuntu_user> is there possibility that it is installed ?
<ubuntu_user> I got 800mb usage on / partition atm
<knome> ubuntu_user, please, as you are told, discussion about 10.10 only in #ubuntu+1
<knome> ubuntu_user, also, as this is an installation issue, i'm sure you'll get more help there.
<ubuntu_user> thanks
<Tir_Eoghan> so I have a bit of an odd question; (odd answers will get high marks) now I know xubuntu technicall can run on a 400mhz celeron with 192mb's of ram, but will it run well? or am I better off with a lighter linux version
<edakiri> Tir_Eoghan: Mine is using about 230MB , not including buffers+cache.
<Tir_Eoghan> hmmm.. so by that I assume, that it won't run too well on my super computer *grin*
<Tir_Eoghan> I'm currently running off a live cd of lubuntu, but I can't stand chromium, so I don't want to install it
<edakiri> top ram user is firefox4 at 86MB resident.
<charlie-tca> You could try midori instead of firefox
<edakiri> I too hate chromium. there is midori.
<edakiri> charlie-tca: i may.  i'm getting by (barely) with FF
<Tir_Eoghan> good call, I'll use midori.. so Midori in xubuntu shouldn't be a problem
<charlie-tca> midori should work good
<istok> for some weird reason i can watch flash content but not hear it :(
<charlie-tca> istok: do you have other sounds?
<Tir_Eoghan> I can't abide flash either hehe, although I will use cclive to download those odd decent streaming videos
<istok> charlie-tca, no, doesn't seem to be any
<charlie-tca> That matters
<istok> i'm going to download an mp3, try to play with something
<istok> just had a fresh install, from debian
<charlie-tca> hmm, debian is not xubuntu
<istok> i was using debian but i had issues so did a fresh install of xubuntu
<Tir_Eoghan> one day I'll switch to an even lighter os, but currently I'm not knowledgeable enough in linux to use anything less user friendly then the 'buntu family
<istok> ubuntu is based on debian
<istok> pretty similar
<charlie-tca> based on, but not debian
<istok> heh
<istok> well, so far i <3 it - everything runs smoother than my 5.0.6 lenny
<istok> the only thing; the sound
<istok> testing mp3
<charlie-tca> probably have to enable it in the mixer
<charlie-tca> left-click the speaker thing in the panel, that is the mixer
<istok> yeah, seems no driver
<istok> hrmm
<charlie-tca> I would click "select controls", turn on at least master, cd, video
<Sysi> pcm
<charlie-tca> Then you right-click the mixer, click properties, make sure it is not muted
<istok> i did that, still nothing
<charlie-tca> speakers are connected and turned on
<edakiri> It is like the firefox versions which are not Firefox.
<edakiri> (ubuntu ... debian)
<istok> heh
<istok> yes, everything worked fine before
<istok> i added the controls, unmuted pc-speaker etc
<crazygir> hi there, I have both windows and xubuntu installed (boot used to work fine) though something happened and windows does not boot properly now. What is the best way to have grub recheck for windows and make the updates?
<istok> crazygir, sudo nano -w /boot/grub/menu.lst <- and manually edit, or /sbin/update-grub
<crazygir> I tried manually editing in the past, but to no avail
<crazygir> I'll try update-grub
<crazygir> thanks istok
<charlie-tca> istok: if it is grub2, menu.lst is no longer used
<istok> err
<istok> i was just thinking that
<crazygir> yea.. I guess that happened with the last update
<crazygir> what is used now?
<charlie-tca> /etc/default/grub to make changes
<charlie-tca> update-grub to fix things
<crazygir> interesting
<Tir_Eoghan> the thought occurs; you might be better off without windows *grin*
<istok> weird, everything seems installed, driver wise, but still, no sound
<charlie-tca> istok: okay, arguable method I use to enable sound
<charlie-tca> left-click the mixer
<charlie-tca> left-click select controls
<charlie-tca> check master, pcm, cd, video
<charlie-tca> make sure nothing is muted and all volumes are at least 75% up the scale
<charlie-tca> click the arrows for SOUND CARD
<istok> it's on alsa mixer
<charlie-tca> pick "Playback: Internal Audio Analog Stereo (PulseAudio Mixer)
<charlie-tca> click master
<charlie-tca> make sure it is not muted and the volume scale is at least 50%
<charlie-tca> click quit
<istok> dude
<istok> champion! :)
<istok> ty
<istok> so it was the playback
<crazygir> Tir_Eoghan: you are correct, and actually.. this broke months ago, but I haven't had the 'requirement' for windows until now
<charlie-tca> now right click the mixer, click properties
<istok> i had the sound turned up loud too, headphones on
<istok> unticked mute and BOOM
<crazygir> rebooting and testing.. thanks for the help
<charlie-tca> Sound Card: select playback: internal audio analog stereo (PulseAudio Mixer)
<charlie-tca> That lets the speaker volume be controlled by the mixer without having to call up the whole thing
<charlie-tca> you can then use the scroll wheel to change the volume and see it
<istok> hrmm, where is the properties?
<charlie-tca> right-click,
<Tir_Eoghan> that tears it, I need to purchase a working cdburner
<charlie-tca> heh
<charlie-tca> istok: close the mixer, then right-click the speaker in the panel
<Tir_Eoghan> I can't rely on useing my roomates computers to burn my os iso's, they are always asleep when I'm awake
<istok> yep
<istok> sound card - mixer track - left click command
<charlie-tca> no
<charlie-tca> not mixer track. It will be preset for you
<charlie-tca> sound card above mixer track
<charlie-tca> make it say pulseaudio mixer
<charlie-tca> the playback: ...
<istok> ok
<charlie-tca> then close
<istok> done
<xubuntu253> hi verybody
<xubuntu253> i have a problem with xubuntu installation
<xubuntu253> when the installation progress is %85 it freezed
<charlie-tca> It might be working in the background. Somethings just take a while to complete
<xubuntu253> what can i do now?
<charlie-tca> How long has it been frozen?
<xubuntu253> about ten minutes
<xubuntu253> it writes that "running dgkp'
<xubuntu253> dpkg
<charlie-tca> Try hitting the enter key
<charlie-tca> It might be working, too. Some of my machines do that for up to 30 minutes
<xubuntu253> i hate windows i want to install xubuntu because of my old system
<charlie-tca> How much ram does that system have?
<xubuntu253> i use a boot program and i tried to install this two times
<xubuntu253> i have 384 mb ram
<xubuntu253> celeron 1200 tualatin
<charlie-tca> then it will take a long time to complete
<charlie-tca> Did the cd pass the integrity check?
<xubuntu253> yes
<xubuntu253> i will try again but iwant to install it my c drive
<xubuntu253> i have two partition c and d
<xubuntu253> in d partition i have very important files
<xubuntu253> i want to format c and install xubuntu instead of windows
<xubuntu253> i have no cd rom or cd writer
<xubuntu253> i have only xubuntu 1004 iso file and a boot manager
<xubuntu253> when i boot unetboot, can i format only c drive?
<charlie-tca> I think so
<charlie-tca> You could also create a usb image, and use it to install
<charlie-tca> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<xubuntu253> i have read all of these
<xubuntu253> but i fear that formatting c
<charlie-tca> oh
<charlie-tca> well, what about keeping c and installing using wubi?
<xubuntu253> if i format c with ext4 can i use my d drive with ntfs file system ?
<charlie-tca> formatting c makes windows go away
<xubuntu253> i dont need windows i hate windows
<charlie-tca> yes, you can use d with ntfs, but it won't be called d in Xubuntu. It will be called sda2 or sdb1
<istok> hrmm, why would exile say i don't have a decoder installed to handle an mp3 file?
<istok> exaile*
<xubuntu253> okay i understand that: if i format c drive with ext4. i wont lose my datas in d drive
<xubuntu253> thank you very much my friend
<charlie-tca> right
<xubuntu253> greetings everybody from turkey
<xubuntu253> take care.
<charlie-tca> istok: you did not install the mp3 decoders/codecs ?
<charlie-tca> xubuntu253: no problem
<charlie-tca> good luck
<istok> charlie-tca, i thought i had - where would that be?
<charlie-tca> usually in multivers repository
<istok> ok
<istok> hrmm, libgmp3c2 is installed
<charlie-tca> Sysi, TheSheep :  both know codecs and mp3 better than me
<sagarchalise> Can anybody tell me how to change key binding
<charlie-tca> sagarchalise: what version of Xubuntu?
<sagarchalise> charlie-tca, lucid
<Sysi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<charlie-tca> sagarchalise: Applications -> Xfce4 Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Application Shortcuts
<sagarchalise> charlie-tca, How do I change xfce-screenshooter from print to ctrl+print
<charlie-tca> remove it and then add a new shortcut for the keys you want
<charlie-tca> or double click it,
<charlie-tca> then just hit the keys you want. It will change it
<sagarchalise> charlie-tca, ooh got it,silly me :D
<charlie-tca> No, it isn't really intuitive, nor are there any prompts to guide you at that point
<istok> yay, exaile likes me now
<istok> so far, these fixes have been working, but my webcam isn't :/
 * charlie-tca thinks "That won't be possible"
<istok> the webcam?
<charlie-tca> istok: I have never been able to make webcams work
<istok> lol
<istok> i can get it to work, but flash sites (that try to connect/stream) are unable to
<istok> i've done the flash settings, allowing the site access, etc
<charlie-tca> I really have given on them
<istok> it was a modprobe gspca_main; modprobe gspca_pac7311
<istok> that got the cam working
<istok> lsusb showed it was a pixart - so i just looked it up on google
<maryans> hi people
<xubuntu998> hello people
<xubuntu998> need some pro help with simple instructions ?
<xubuntu998> i need that is !
<charlie-tca> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xubuntu998> installed xubuntu and have xp installed , when i start my system i got "grub rescue" because he didnt recognize my instalation or bootsequence . then i used the option on the live cd "boot from first hdd" then it worked , but now i updated and at restart grub rescue kicks in again and now even boot from first hdd fails , how can i repair this ?
<xubuntu998> cause i dont want to re-install xp again , my wife is gonna kill me if its unfixable :(
<Sysi> sounds like you need to reinstall grub
<Sysi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<xubuntu998> oh yeah , was away and read the answers , but i failed to mention i have xubuntu 10.04 installed :S
<xubuntu998> so grub 2 should be installed fine , now i reinstalled xubuntu again and dont wanna update if the bootmanager works again i guees
<xubuntu998> but at least thx though for some answers
<TechKat> ok odd problem
<TechKat> upgraded via apt to the latest version, now suddenly piklab is broken. it's kinda important to what i often do
<TechKat> says something about drkonqi not being found, but i supposedly have the packages containing that installed
<charlie-tca> TechKat: try this - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingInstallationIssues#Corrupted%20package%20archive
<charlie-tca> It often fixes things
<charlie-tca> Well, at least the clean and update part fixes things ;-)
<TechKat> well we shapp see
<TechKat> shall *
<TechKat> nope
<TechKat> same problem
<charlie-tca> tried reinstalling drkonqi ?
<TechKat> yup
<TechKat> it's in the kedbase-bins supposedly
<charlie-tca> If the updates lost it, sometimes a remove and reinstall will help, though
<TechKat> i honestly have no idea what lost what. the whole thing has been wonky since the upgrade
<charlie-tca> try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in a terminal
<TechKat> nope
<TechKat> prolly not anything anyone other then me gives a crap about
<TechKat> all i know is this is now costing me more time then it honestly should
<TechKat> i am unimpressed by 10.04
<TechKat> on the upside the book i ordered just showed up
<Sysi> version updates have possibility to break things
<TechKat> obviously, but attempts to unbreak them such as reinstalling packages an shit should not crash and burn like they are doing
<Sysi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TechKat> ?
<TechKat> i fail to see how anything i've said is not family friendly. heck i hear worse from 8 year olds in this day an age, it still does not change the fact that this is broken, i need to fix it and i'd really like some help.
<TechKat> things like "yea well running apt could break things" are not exactly constructive
<charlie-tca> hmm, maybe it is the kids I am around, but none of them use those words
<Sysi> same
<knome> TechKat, it is still inappropriate. please act per the guidelines or we might have to consider removing you.
<TechKat> what would you rather i use in place?
<knome> TechKat, as people are volunteers, it's not said they do their everything. also, answers are not always available, even if people wanted to help
<charlie-tca> nothing
<TechKat> i see no reason for us to remain in an off topic discussion based on 1 possibly iffy word that i said while describing the current situation
<TechKat> trust me the word i used was quite restrained as i have a whole vulgar vocabulary running thur my head about this current situation
<TechKat> that being said, i will refrain from anything that could possibly offend
<knome> TechKat, it still does not justify using any less offensive word, as long as it's offensive
<knome> TechKat, thanks
<TechKat> it's not offensive to anyone but possibly super conservitive religious people. but that's besides the point
<TechKat> i need to get this working as soon as possible so any and all suggestions on how to fix this current issue would greatly be appreciated
<charlie-tca> Offending those attempting to help really doesn't work here
<knome> !guidelines | TechKat, you can always refer to the ubuntu channel guidelines, and if you want to discuss about them not being just, feel free to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss that rather than start the discussion here:
<ubottu> TechKat, you can always refer to the ubuntu channel guidelines, and if you want to discuss about them not being just, feel free to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss that rather than start the discussion here:: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TechKat> just a quick fyi, harping on something that somone already said they were sorry for is not exactly the best way to keep a channel friendly and attractive to both new and experienced users
<charlie-tca> more help might be available in #ubuntu, too
<TechKat> the trigger i just read says not to cross post
<knome> TechKat, i agree discussing about guidelines is not on-topic, that's why i pointed you to them and told you are free to join #ubuntu-ops to discuss them further, if you feel like it. if not, then please act per them. thanks.
<knome> TechKat, re: cross posting; it is okay if we say you could ask there, but joining N channels and posting the question parallely to all is not really wanted.
<TechKat> well i didn't want to offend the ops
<TechKat> you know how that goes
<knome> TechKat, you can of course also ask another channel yourself if it looks like you are not going to get a reply now
<knome> TechKat, with all the rules, using common sense is very very welcome :) (it's okay, nobody is offended, just to make sure the channel stays family-friendly :))
<TechKat> (i'm a ham radio operator, you're more strict then the FCC about language and that's saying something)
<TechKat> well it's quite frustrating
<krabador> really great the new default theme, if ubuntu staff don't modofy nothing in the next ubuntu default theme, i think many people will snob ubuntu.
<charlie-tca> knome: ^ ^ ^ Great job from shimmer
<knome> krabador, charlie-tca: thanks.
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<TechKat> new error /usr/bin/iceauth:  creating new authority file .ICEauthority Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<knome> charlie-tca, see http://shimmerproject.org/2010/09/bluebird-default-theme-xubuntu-1010/, published earlier today
<charlie-tca> Very good! Thanks for the mention.
<knome> np
<TechKat> any ideas?
<TechKat> ok i seem to have tracked it down to something to do with dcopserver
<TechKat> hmm getting closer
<TechKat> it now seems my parallel port could not be claimed
<TechKat> any ideas knome?
<knome> TechKat, no, not really...
<TechKat> grr
<Riotta> hello
<Riotta> how to save laptop backlight level in xfce I used brightness plugin for xfce and it works but after reboot I got 100% again
<Riotta> so the level is not saved, in Gnome it was saved and worked
<Spicypixel> hey guys, got a kinda general question, I did some upgrades last night on the daily xubuntu build and today logged in and I seem to have a gnome style popups for notifications instead of the dark xubuntu ones. Any clues on how I can get the old skin for system notifications back?
<charding> I've added a ppa to 'Other Sources' in my Respositories but I can't upgrade a package that's in this ppa
<Sysi> charding: it won't automatically update because it's ppa
<Sysi> you need to install package manually
<Sysi> and ofc update package information
<Spicypixel> any one know why my installation is now using the gnome notification daemon seemingly
<charding> Sysi: How can I grab the deb/rpm from the ppa?
<charding> on the launchpad website
<charding> Sysi: hmm, I have seem to have found it, thanks
<Spicypixel> mhmm relogged in after installing xfce4-notifyd and now its different again, not gnome, nor xubuntus default
<Spicypixel> mhmm Settings > Notifications gives me 3 options none of which are the default one that shipped with xubuntu
<Spicypixel> so notification-daemon package works but gives me gnome notifcations, xfce4-notifyd works but gives me the stock XFCE notifications it seems, any clues on how to restore the default xubuntu notifications?
<charlie-tca> different theme, maybe?
<Spicypixel> well, I went to apps> settings> notifications
<Spicypixel> Default theme is similar but doesnt auto fade with mouse over
<Spicypixel> smoke is different and zomg ponies scares me
<charlie-tca> Then it is different, maybe changing the theme is what makes the notifications different
<Spicypixel> yeah, its definitely a theme missing issue
<Spicypixel> I think I accidentally installed something which installed notification-daemon which then reset it to gnome
<Spicypixel> putting xfce-notifyd back in changed it back but now its the wrong theme
<Spicypixel> kinda frustrating
<Spicypixel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9465182
<Spicypixel> this shined some light on the issue, but rebooting didnt restore the old theme
<Spicypixel> relogging again
<Spicypixel> yay, removing notification-daemon and xfce4-notifyd and installing notify-osd and its all good
<Spicypixel> problem solved
#xubuntu 2010-09-30
<Hydrozii> hello everyone
<Hydrozii> I just finished installing Xubuntu!
<charlie-tca> Great!
<Hydrozii> at first i wasn't sure if i liked xfce as much as gnome
<Hydrozii> but now that i've customized it a little bit i think i will stay with it
<charlie-tca> It takes a little getting used to. I think a lot of that is what you are used to.
<Hydrozii> but is it okay if i ask so noob questions while i'm trying to get used to it?
<charlie-tca> sure. If anyone here knows the answer, they will give one.
<Hydrozii> okay, so when i am adding a launcher to the panel for a particular application... how do i know what the command to launch it is?
<Hydrozii> for chromium it was chromium-browser... but what would it be for xchat?
<Hydrozii> in ubuntu i would have probably gone to main menu and looked at the properties of the application
<Venim> i'm trying to patch the fglrx driver as shown here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/642518
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 642518 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Karmic) "[MASTER] package fglrx 2:8.723.1-0ubuntu4 failed to install/upgrade: Kernel fix for CVE-2010-3081 breaks fglrx" [High,Fix released]
<Venim> but apt-get source fglrx doesn't come back with anything
<Hydrozii> yah i figured it out
<Hydrozii> but seriously how do i figure out what the command is to launch a particular program
<tikiking1> how do I setup Ubuntu one?
<tikiking1> hello
<tikiking1> ?
<tikiking1>  anyone there
<tikiking1> ?
<tikiking1> 'm not a spambot, so stop blocking me
<tikiking1> 5
<tikiking1> how do i setup Ubuntu One?
<tikiking1> how do i setup ubuntu one?
<tikiking1> anyone there?
<tikiking1> bye
<charlie-tca> Hydrozii: I look in /usr/share/applications for the menu name, then right-click on it, left-click on Open With... and choose mousepad
<charlie-tca> Hydrozii: Thanks for being patient. I was taking care of a baby :-)
<ebahadir> hi everybody
<ebahadir> can i ask a question again about my xubuntu installation
<sgh> hi ebahadir, for sure you can
<sgh> I'm not sure if I can answer it but if I can't anyone else will
<sgh> it could just take longer in that case
<ebahadir> okay. i will format my c drive with a program
<ebahadir> i will have two partition with name c and d
<ebahadir> i'll change my file system to ext4, after that i'll open computer with windows
<ebahadir> in windows, can i setup xubuntu to ext4 partition
<ebahadir> i have iso file and a flash drive
<ebahadir> but i my computer cant boot with flash drive
<sgh> Windows does not support ext4 :/
<sgh> you'll need to install Windows first and create the partions you want (C and D)
<sgh> then you need to install Xubuntu
<sgh> you can either burn the .iso onto a CD or put it onto the flash drive, but I recommend the first methode if you can't the flash drive
<sgh> *can't boot the flash drive
<ebahadir> okay. Thanks for support.
<ebahadir> i'll try now
<sgh> no problem
<coolguy4> I had xubuntu in a virtualbox... I had to restart X on the host due to running out of memory (Ctrl-Alt-Bksp) during a time in which xubuntu was installing via aptitude.... now when I try to load the xubuntu virtual machine it takes me to the session controller (I forget which one xubuntu uses)... I select my username and type my password. The screen (ie the vbox window) flashes a couple of times, then I'm returned to the session control s
<coolguy4> creen. If I try to use a non valid account it says ;Authentication Failure'.... so there's something going on here... X is dying before it loads I think.... is there a way I can boot to a terminal in xubuntu? I can't use ctrl-alt-F1 because it runs on the host machine (though maybe I should check to see if I can force it to be sent to the vbox...)
<charlie-tca> in virtualbox, normally, rt-ctrl+F1 should switch to a tty
<coolguy4> charlie-tca: well, there you go... now how to figure out how to fix things...
<charlie-tca> check your permissions in /home/USER ; make sure you as the USER own the files
<charlie-tca> (at least the dot files
<sagarchalise> Hi My login screen shows the resolution of 800 x 600 while I have my session set up to 1024x768 can anyone tell me how to configure gdm so that it uses the same resolution as my session ?
<sagarchalise> can anyone tell me how to setup resolution for gdm ?
<charlie-tca> sagarchalise: this helps - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sagarchalise> charlie-tca, its not total resolution problem but rather my login screen has low resolution than my sessions
<sagarchalise> charlie-tca, my login screen displays in 800x600
<charlie-tca> not so much to be done about that. Login is different
<vic20gmr> all, im trying to figure out why thunar wont let me drag .wad files [for doom] to /usr/share/games/doom
<vic20gmr> ive tried googling, and ubuntu forums, but no luck so far
<vic20gmr> will some one help me?
<Sysi> alt+f2: gksudo thunar
<Sysi> check first if you have hidden files in home folder (ctrl h)
<vic20gmr> i press alt+f2 after it is started?
<Sysi> if you could put those files there
<vic20gmr> i gess i have to start from term, thx
<vic20gmr> that gkthunar solution worked for me btw, thanks again
<vic20gmr> :)
<charding> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now volume buttons on my laptop do not work or show notifications. Know where I can start to look for fix?
<pfifo> I am trying to write a script that mounts a file, allows a user to perform some actions, then umounts the file. I have a perfectly working copy of it already that calls nautilus to allow the user to do what they want. I tried simply replacing nautilus with thunar, but thunars behavior is to go into the background and then return back to the script (which then unmounts the directory) Is there a way to use thunar in a script so that it waits un
<pfifo> til the window is closed before returning control to the script?
<Hydrozii> hello
<Hydrozii> i recently installed minecraft.jar
<Hydrozii> and i cant figure out how to mark it as executable in xfce
<FusionX> nice
<Hydrozii> it was easy in gnome
<Hydrozii> any idea how i can mark it as executable?
<FusionX> Hydrozi use a launcherr
<FusionX> *launcher
<Hydrozii> so the command is just minecraft.jar?
<FusionX> no
<pfifo> Hydrozii, run 'chmod 0755 minecraft.jar' good luck getting it to run
<Hydrozii> ill try it right now
<FusionX> "java -jar "location/of/minecraft.jar"
<FusionX> Hydrozii: ^ ^ ^
<pfifo> how can I keep thunar from return control to the command line until the window is closed
<Hydrozii> i still cant get it to run
<pfifo> ok then, that idea is going straight to the recycle bin
<FusionX> "java -jar "location/of/minecraft.jar"
<FusionX> Hydrozii: ^ ^ ^
<Sysi> you have java installed?
<Hydrozii> yes
<Sysi> FusionX: your quotes don't make sense
<pfifo> what other file managers are available besides thunar and nautilus
<Sysi> ""s
<FusionX> oops
<Sysi> pfifo: how does your scrip look like? (about)
<FusionX> java -jar "location/of/minecraft.jar"
<pfifo> Hydrozii, your entire effort is pretty much futile, Ive spent several hours trying to get minecraft running in linux with no success, I reccomment Windows or virtualbox
<Hydrozii> i had it running perfectly in ubuntu yesterday
<Sysi> i know several guys playing minecraft on linux
<FusionX> pfifo: its posssible, i am able to run itt.
<pfifo> Sysi, mount -o <stuff>; thunar /dir/to/stuff; umount <stuff;
<FusionX> *it
<Sysi> pfifo: what if you replace ;  with && ?
<pfifo> Sysi, the umount command gets run prematurely cause thunar exits after being called
<Hydrozii> in ubuntu there was an option to mark as executable under the properties of minecraft.jar
<Sysi> pfifo: it shouldn't
<Hydrozii> in xubuntu there is no option
<pfifo> Sysi, no, thats just a single line version, there are no ; in my script cause i can use seprate lines
<Sysi> Hydrozii: you can't right click and "run"?
<Sysi> Hydrozii: try that commandline method
<Hydrozii> no i get an error telling me its not marked as executable
<Hydrozii> ill paste the error
<Sysi> pfifo: i think you should have &&, it couls make that work
<Sysi> i'm not sure
<FusionX> just create a launcher with that command Hydrozii
<Hydrozii> The file '/home/***/Downloads/Minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<pfifo> ill try, but not right now, my mom is playing farmvill and I cant get on
<Hydrozii> with the command <java -jer "location/of/minecraft.jar">
<FusionX> :/
<Sysi> pfifo: no, seems not to work
<Hydrozii> i tried that command and it doesn't do anything
<FusionX> *-jar
<Hydrozii> yah thats what i meant srry
<Hydrozii> typo
<Sysi> check path
<FusionX> it does work if u havve java installed.
<Sysi> propably /home/user/something
<Hydrozii> it doesnt give me an error or anything
<pfifo> Sysi, I was thinking it wouldn't thunar exits immedatly and runs the unmount, it needs to stay in the foreground
<FusionX> *have
<Hydrozii> yah im pretty sure i got the path right
<Sysi> pfifo: sleep or something to the script?
<Hydrozii> OpenJDK java 6 Runtime
<Sysi> (i'm not very familiar with bash actually
<Hydrozii> i have that installed
<Sysi> if it doesn't say anything it should work
<Hydrozii> no i click on the launcher and nothing at all happens
<pfifo> No that wont work, im mounting an SD card here and the length of time that the contents need to be displayed could vary
<Hydrozii> weird
<FusionX> Hydrozii: cd to tthe directory where u have minecraft.jar and run "java -jar minecraft.jar"
<Sysi> Hydrozii: it doesn't print anything on cli either?
<Hydrozii> alright ill cd
<Sysi> chmod a+x maybe worth a try
<FusionX> yeah
<Hydrozii> chmod a+x?
<FusionX> yees
<Hydrozii> as the command?
<Hydrozii> cd doesnt work either btw
<pfifo> FusionX, you should make a minecraft .deb if you got it working
<Sysi> Hydrozii: "doesn't work"?
<FusionX> im on XP currently
<FusionX> later maybe
<Hydrozii> yes i changed the directory to downloads.. where i downloaded it... and then changed the command to java -jar minecraft.jar
<Hydrozii> also i tried the command java -jar "minecraft.jar"
<FusionX> restart ur computer and try and run the command again
<Hydrozii> alright i guess thats always an option
<Hydrozii> brb
<Hydrozii> no change
<FusionX> when did u install java?
<FusionX> Hydrozii
<Hydrozii> like an hour ago
<Sysi> what java do you exactly have?
<Sysi> from default repositories?
<FusionX> can u play minecraft online Hydrozii?
<Hydrozii> no i cant
<FusionX> IIF U KEEP GETTING A BLANK SCREEN ONLINE< U HAVE THE WRONG JAVA INSTALLED>
<FusionX> oops
<pfifo> wrong java>
<Hydrozii> OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime
<Hydrozii> thats the one i have now
<Sysi> you need sun/oracle one
<Hydrozii> i downloaded from the default repositories i believe
<FusionX> Hydrozii did u use 'install missing plugins' in firefox?
<Hydrozii> i use chromium
<Hydrozii> so no...?
<Sysi> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun%20Java%20moved%20to%20the%20Partner%20repository
<Sysi> you maybe should remove the other java
<FusionX> Hydrozii how did u install java?
<Hydrozii> ubuntu software center
<Sysi> FusionX: he said from default repo, so it's wrong one
<Hydrozii> oh
<FusionX> yeah
<Hydrozii> okay so how do i download it from the default repo
<Hydrozii> ?
<Sysi> check url i gave
<Hydrozii> alright
<Sysi> and as said you maybe should remove the other java
<Hydrozii> so after adding the new repository and removeing old java
<Hydrozii> i should just search for the sun java in the ubuntu software center?
<FusionX> remove the other java and then follow those commands https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun%20Java%20moved%20to%20the%20Partner%20repository
<Sysi> after updating "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" should work
<FusionX> minecraft should work after that
<FusionX> with the command
<Hydrozii> ugh... well i thought i added the repository
<Hydrozii> apt-get install isnt working right
<Hydrozii> is there some way to specify the repository ?
<Sysi> you did apt-get update?
<Hydrozii> yes
<Sysi> does it list that partner repository?
<Sysi> i'm not exaxtly sure about package name
<Hydrozii>  what is the partner repository called?
<Sysi> partner
<Hydrozii> no i guess not
<Hydrozii> ill try the apt-add-repository again
#xubuntu 2010-10-01
<Hydrozii> Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canoncical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<Hydrozii> what does this mean?
<Sysi> something wrong with that line
<Hydrozii> want me to paste the whole thing after the update?
<Hydrozii> some weird kinda error
<Sysi> gksudo mousepad /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sysi> remove other partner-lines and replace with that like others
<Sysi> or partber seems to be there already, just remove commenting #
<Hydrozii> uncomment these?....  # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Hydrozii> # deb-src http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner
<Sysi> take #s off
<Hydrozii> yah okay just making sure i had the right lines
<Hydrozii> yay installation is working
<Hydrozii> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Hydrozii> so in a second ill try the launcher
<Hydrozii> java -jar "minecraft.jar" is the command for the launcher right?
<Sysi> i think
<Hydrozii> how do i press ok in the package configuration in the terminal.....
<Sysi> what configuration?
<Hydrozii> the licence agreement its showing me in the terminal
<Hydrozii> this is new to me
<Sysi> y or yes propably
<Hydrozii> there is no place i can type...
<Sysi> just press enter
<Hydrozii> yah thats the first thing i tried
<Hydrozii> it has no effect...
<FusionX> press down arrow key and then enter.
<Hydrozii> nope. :(
<FusionX> ...
<Hydrozii> ill upload a screenshot... if its possible to upload images to irc
<FusionX> try "up" arrow
<Hydrozii> up arrow scrolls up in the license agreement.... and down arrow scrolls down
<FusionX> see pm
<Hydrozii> there is an unmoving <ok> at the bottom which i can not figure out how to select
<Sysi> press tab
<Hydrozii> tab worked lol
<Hydrozii> i should have tried tab
<Hydrozii> ok so clicking on the launcher has no effect at all...
<FusionX> try that command in terminal
<Hydrozii> the command being.... java -jar "a/b/minecraft.jar" ?
<FusionX> yes
<Hydrozii> ok the output is just >
<Hydrozii> >
<Hydrozii> what the hec does that mean?
<FusionX> java -jar ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<FusionX> copy paste that
<Hydrozii> unable to access jar file
<Hydrozii> why cant it access jarfile?
<FusionX> cd to downloads direectory and minecraft.jar
<FusionX> -_-;
<FusionX> java -jar minecraft.jar
<Hydrozii> java -jar ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar
<Hydrozii> oops
<Hydrozii> didnt mean to paste that
<Hydrozii> Unable to access jarfile minecraft.jar
<FusionX> cd to downloads directory and java -jar minecraft.jar
<Hydrozii> i did and thats the output
<FusionX> see pm
<Hydrozii> so i got minecraft running thanks to FusionX
<Hydrozii> my whole problem was that i didn't capitalize Minecraft.jar
<Hydrozii> hey guys...
<Hydrozii> what folder are the icons in?
<Hydrozii> ahh nvrmnd
<jinxzs> how to access file shared by windows?
<Hydrozii> okay so i just downloaded a patch for fallout 3..... Fallout3_1.7_English_US.exe
<Hydrozii> and when i try to run it through wine i get...
<Hydrozii> The file '/home/..../wine/dosdevices/c:/Fallout3_1.7_English_US.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<Hydrozii> so what should i do?
<Hydrozii> also another file that i downloaded won't extract... and the error says... No suitable archive manager found.
<Hydrozii> ugh where is fusionX when you need him
<FusionX> btw Hydrozii did u get minecraft to run in offline mode?
<Aemaeth> I did the lastest update to linux-image-2.6.32-25-generic and then I can no longer get to xubuntu, it loads up a grub gnu bootloader shell thing, I don't know what to do at this point, all i did was update :(
<TheSheep> Aemaeth: any messages before loading the shell?
<Aemaeth> no :(
<Aemaeth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/503732/  this is what i see, i just rebooted after doing the livecd grub fix and same screen
<Aemaeth> my solutions looks like is going to be "Never update" and i'm slowly accepting that fact.  but this seems to be the only machine having this problem :(
<Aemaeth> maybe when they update the live cd/install cd to the .25 generic pae, it will install like that (i hope) but for now i think i should cut my losses and stick with .21
<Aemaeth> seemed to have a problem installing grub to /dev/sda if that helps any, had to install to /dev/sda1, BUT the original install did not have this problem, faulty memory maybe?
<Aemaeth> onto my 3rd install round!  wish me luck?
<Aemaeth> i've learned my lesson, ignore red numbers with exclamation points, they bring trouble
<Aemaeth> it says i'm erasing ubuntu, is that what happened?
<MidnightCommando> 'sup guys
<MidnightCommando> i've got just a little bit of trouble with the xubuntu 10.04 desktop amd64 disc.
<MidnightCommando> namely, the damned thing's useless. sha256 checks out, i've tried multiple CDs and at multiple speeds, even a USB stick via unetbootin
<MidnightCommando> official ubuntu CDs start just fine
<MidnightCommando> as do other livecds i've burned
<MidnightCommando> this livecd, however, refuses under any circumstances to boot, inf act my computer acts like it's not even there. has anyone had this problem?
 * MidnightCommando for nick in #channel, do poke $nick, done
<chomwitt> trying to install 10.04 in a school lab with pentium4s and 200MB i noticed install times over 2hours. The lab has 64Kbs isdn connection so i guess it must bandwidth issue. can i do a cdrom only install?
<psycho_oreos> I believe so yes, but you still need to update it
<chomwitt> psycho_oreos: i could use apt-cache for the update procude.
<MidnightCommando> oooh, activity
<psycho_oreos> chomwitt, yeah but I'm not sure whether or not you still need the signing keys or you'll need to manually add your own
<psycho_oreos> MidnightCommando, what's your computer spec?
<MidnightCommando> i am attempting to run 10.04 amd64 desktop as a livecd ... alas my livecds fail to boot, and making the xubuntu iso into a liveusb also failed. suggestions? i can't believe the release team would put out a broken release, because someone would have noticed... obviously i'm doing something wrong. can has halp?
<psycho_oreos> more specifically what is the CPU
<MidnightCommando> psycho_oreos: amd athlon64+ x2 ... gigabyte motherboard with latest BIOS flash, pioneer dvr-118 on EIDE, one harddrive (320G) for /, /boot, and swap, one 1.5TB drive for /home, both on internal SATA
<MidnightCommando> oh and the MBR of the system drive is trashed so i've been using a boot floppy for a month or three. >_>
<chomwitt> psycho_oreos: thanks
<MidnightCommando>  (tl;dr no i am not runnning 64-bit code on a 32-bit cpu, if that's what you're thinking)
<moetunes> did you do the md5 check on the iso?
<MidnightCommando> no. i did sha256
<MidnightCommando> which checked out.
<moetunes> k
<psycho_oreos> MidnightCommando, no, but are you sure that your computer can boot usb? I have amd x2 sitting right next to me with msi mobo and there's no bios updates to make it boot usb
<psycho_oreos> why not give the i386 version a try?
<MidnightCommando> psycho_oreos: absolutely sure, the BIOS Boot Priority Selection explicitly lists USB devices
<MidnightCommando> psycho_oreos: because i need to chroot into a 64-bit environment.
<MidnightCommando> i'm pulling a bit of a rescue mission.
<MidnightCommando> i'd use the disc i'm on atm (kubuntu 7.10 amd64) for it, but it doesn't have ext4 which is a HUGE problem
<MidnightCommando> hrm psycho_oreos is it possible that one of the mirroring sites holds a corrupt verstion of the iso?
<MidnightCommando> because i did kind of grab the file from the internode mirror. over ftp.
<psycho_oreos> unlikely but possible
<MidnightCommando> meh
<MidnightCommando> an md5 collision is extremely improbable for mere corruption, and the md5s match up to another server (ftp.ubuntu.com)
<MidnightCommando> this is puzzling
<moetunes> if the iso checks out it might be a bad burn - tried the cd chesk?
<moetunes> or check even?
<MidnightCommando> moetunes: cd check would work if i got to ISOLINUX
<MidnightCommando> i don't
<MidnightCommando> i don't know if it's possible to checksum a cd against a file?
<MidnightCommando> (also, the cd burn being at fault is not really likely given the liveUSB attempt failed spectacularly)
<moetunes> you don't even get to the cd's menu?
<MidnightCommando> moetunes: "computer acts like it's not even there" as i described earlier
<MidnightCommando> i still can't think of a better way to put it
<MidnightCommando> :(
<moetunes> MidnightCommando:  if the cd will work in another comp you might have h/ware issues...
<MidnightCommando> precluded again by the liveUSB booting as far as the unetbootin loader and then failing
<MidnightCommando> and the fact that other CDs boot without issue
<moetunes> ofc - I should pay more attention
<MidnightCommando> oh and by the way
<MidnightCommando> i don't know if i'm showing any attitude atm, i find it difficult to discern at the best of times :P but if so, i do apologise.
<moetunes> it's all fine :]
<moetunes> I'm watching a movie here atm so my attention is split
<MidnightCommando> i think i'm going to attempt another boot run in case it's just One Of Those Gremlins
<MidnightCommando> at this point i don't want to download another livecd
<moetunes> good luck :]
<MidnightCommando> so, thanks everyone, i'll brb - just need to detach and reboot.
<MidnightCommando> wish i could say i had better luck
<moetunes> bummer
<MidnightCommando> now have to wait an hour for off-peak so i can go grab an iso of linux-mint-xfce or something
<MidnightCommando> i'm starting to suspect xubuntu jsut doesn't like me as much as it used to
<MidnightCommando> (i had 7.10 when i was doing my first gentoo install a while back, it was /flawless/ on this hardware)
<MidnightCommando> thanks kindly for all your help, guys! much appreciated :)
 * MidnightCommando exit stage left
<wbadger> hi, when I close a terminal window (or type exit) the program gets stuck. If I try to kill it it just gets defunct but the process never dies. does anyone know what could cause this? btw I have several more issues but I don't know if they are connected.
<eeffoc> <wbadger>, the terminal window itself gets stuck?
<wbadger> yes
<wbadger> I then get the message "This window might be busy and is not responding.Do you want to terminate the application?"
<eeffoc> Hmm, I haven't seen that one -- I'll have to search around a bit. Have you checked the ubuntu forum site yet?
<wbadger> eeffoc, sorry, I didn't. I'll try that
<eeffoc> I wish I was more help! Sorry >_< Does the message allow you to select 'yes' or 'no', thus terminating the terminal successfully, or does it still hang?
<eeffoc> It isn't a full screen terminal, is it?
<wbadger> the message does allow me that, and it isn't full screen. And thank you
<TheSheep> wbadger: you could try using strace to see what the program is doing
<wbadger> TheSheep, I tried. I saw nothing special, it ended with "exit_group(127)                         = ?"
<chomwitt> i installed 10.04 in a virtual machine with no network atall and i see that it has the same packages. So why in the installation a slow connection can make the installation so slow?
<TheSheep> chomwitt: maybe it checks for updates?
<charlie-tca> A slow connection means it will still download some of the packages. No connection means it will not even attempt the downloads
<chomwitt> TheSheep: is there a debug way to see what installer is doing?
<TheSheep> chomwitt: there is the install log
<chomwitt> i installed over 10 pc last week in two school labs in greece. except for the installation delay in the slow internet case i also noted that the first time i boot the system is very slow.. when i reboot its ok!. It sounds strange, but the same happend now in my virtual xubuntu!!
<chomwitt> nevertheless in the one lab everything is ok now. Xubuntu saw ok an old msi p4 mobo , sound ok ,microphone ok,web cam ok ,scanner ok! So a great thanks to xubuntu and foss!
<chomwitt> TheSheep: i'll try to find the install log. thanks!
<charlie-tca> chomwitt: /var/log/installer
<eeffoc> Anyone know how to make the panel STAY? I can use ALT
<eeffoc> errr. ALT + F2 and run XFCE4-Panel
* You're now known as ubuntulog
<hagg> hello, i just tried to install qtcreator on a fresh install of xubuntu lucid lynx. qtdesigner works, qtdemos works, but qtcreator takes one whole cpu-core for ~1min, a window pops up and closes immediatly. no error messages.
<hagg> any idea what might cause this?
<hagg> i tested it on my "default" xubuntu system, same behaviour
<Sysi> hagg: start it in terminal and see if it gives error messages
<hagg> no error messages, tried it already in a terminal
<hagg> window opens, closes immediatly, and the shell-prompt shows (process exited, i guess)
<Sysi> does it have -v or something verbose?
<hagg> no, just a parameter for version according to manpage and --help output
<hagg> wait a moment, i am going to strace it
<hagg> http://codepad.org/oATSUYqK  <- latest 42 lines of strace output
<Sysi> you should propably file a bug
#xubuntu 2010-10-02
<xubuntu086> udhdhushdusd
<ubuXubu> all is calm in the peaceful binary rainforest known as...........xubuntu!
<Hydrozii> lol
<Hydrozii> xubuntu is the best ubuntu!
<ubuXubu> boontoo is Qool
<moetunes> seems the education system isn't of much benefit to the young'ns these days...
<ubuXubu> shit 2 beep evertime i turn this box on and a yellow "d" light on on the back....dammit
<chris_> hi, i installed xubuntu with the command "live xforcevesa"    but i got a black screen while i restart, how to fix it?
<moetunes> why did you feel it was necessary to use that option pls/
<moetunes> chris_:  ?
<chris_> moetunes, cause i can't get to the install screen
<moetunes> ok
<chris_> it seems that it can't recognize my display card
<moetunes> and what is the display card?
<chris_> i'm using IBM X40 notebook
<moetunes> http://gnuru.org/article/1497/installing-linux-on-thinkpad-x40-with-cf-drive - might give a clue
<chris_> AGP - Intel Extreme Graphics 2 Shared video memory (UMA)
<moetunes> there's some bugs mentioned about that notebook - http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=IBM+X40+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<chris_> no... nothing helps
<moetunes> chris_:  you might need to add a boot option like nomodeset let me check
<chris_> thanks
<chris_> i tried with i915.modeset=1
<moetunes> it might be too old for the 915 driver
<moetunes> http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/ubuntu-thinkpad-x40.html - says it works with 7.04 ubuntu
<moetunes> http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2010-06/msg01081.html - offers a solution chris_
<chris_> ok, i'll take a look
<chris_> will try
<chris_> brb
<moetunes> chris_:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes - says there is an issue with your hardware but offers workarounds :]
<moetunes> maybe he found something...
<rumbert> has any Xubuntu user successfully used UbuntuOne?
<rumbert> on Lucid?
<Sysi> do you have peroblem with it? it should work by just installing client
<rumbert> Sysi: It seems I have multiple problems with it.
<rumbert> Sync is not working. If I drop a file in the ubuntu1 folder in nautilus it has a cloud with a red mark.  Deleting on the web site is not working .  ``u1sdtool -c`` hangs
<rumbert> done after : u1sdtool -q; killall ubuntuone-login
<Sysi> nautilus isn't actually xubuntu business, but i'll let someone who has tried tell
<rumbert> Sysi: is there ubuntu1 integration in Thunar?
<Sysi> i think not, i didn't know nautilus had
<moetunes> is it a fuse mount type of thing?
 * rumbert checks
<rumbert> moetunes: it operates under a directory "Ubuntu One" under the home directory, so not under ~/.gvfs
<moetunes> rumbert:  ok - I don't use it
<rumbert> I see no connection to .gvfs. i don't know whether FUSE.
<moetunes> gvfs = gnome virtual file system iirc - which is fuse afaik - I could be wrong tho
<rumbert> moetunes: there is a bridge to allow GVFS to be used by FUSE, but not to allow other fuse FSs to be used via GVFS
<moetunes> rumbert:  that is good to know thnxs - I don't do anything that uses either tho - great for future reference :}
<rumbert> you can use it to mount Zip archives on the filesystem by gvfs.  the only way i know to control that is by nautilus
<rumbert> then you can read the zip archives as if they were opened.
<moetunes> I'm old school - why would you mount a zip archive?
<moetunes> xarchiver will show what's in them
<rumbert> speed: reading is faster from the compressed file.  Convenience: no need for duplicate data; 1 copy in the archive and one extracted; no mess cleaning up the extracted after you no longer need it.  Adequate space: maybe you don't even have space to extract everything.
<moetunes> I look at a zip archive in xarchiver and then decide to extract or not - no space used at all if i don't extract afaik
<moetunes> but it is gnu/linux - do what works for you  :)
<moetunes> but this doesn't solve the ubuntuone issue you have rumbert
<jg47hm> how to change my keyboard input language???
<moetunes> jg47hm:  when you open the menu what is the first option?
<jg47hm> what menu. you mean applications?
<moetunes> yep
<jg47hm> ubuntu center software
<moetunes> system settings isn't it?
<jg47hm> is not the first option
<moetunes> jg47hm:  which xubuntu version are you using?
<jg47hm> 10.4
<moetunes> in the menu is there a system settings option?
<jg47hm> yeap
<moetunes> in there is a keyboard option option
<moetunes> option'
<jg47hm> there is an option <language support>. there i change everything into greek but when i press shift alt it doesn't changes
<moetunes> jg47hm:  you should check in the package manager that greek language is installed perhaps
<moetunes> I am guessing here I only ever use the english keyboard
<xubuntu648> hi
<moetunes> hello
<xubuntu648> how can i play my MP3s in xubuntu?
<moetunes> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xubuntu648> :) thanks
<xubuntu648> and can i read ntfs partitions?
<moetunes> I install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<moetunes> ntfs reading is built into the kernel so yes :)
<moetunes> ntfs writing is diff tho
<moetunes> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2010.3.6-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 64 kB, installed size 240 kB
<moetunes> installed by default it seems
<xubuntu648> my mp3s are in other drive i asked because of that
<xubuntu648> and whick format is useful for xubuntu ext3 or ext4 ?
<moetunes> you'll have to mount the drive if it wasn't picked up during the install - is it listed ine the folder /media?
<moetunes> I would pick ext4 myself
<xubuntu648> yes
<moetunes> woot!
<rumbert> xubuntu648: ext4 or ext2 (not 3)
<moetunes> I would pick ext4 myself
<rumbert> with ext2 you can recover
<rumbert> I would pick ext4
<Sysi> rumbert: other way round
<moetunes> thnxs Sysi
<Sysi> ext3 is ext2 with journalaizing
<rumbert> Sysi: we're talking about different kinds of recovery
<xubuntu648> but xubuntu seems cool, i 'll use it first time
<rumbert> I'm talking about undeleting
<Sysi> ext2 is faster but i'd choose ext4, it's fast too
<Sysi> ext3 is slow and safe
<moetunes> linux is not built to make undeleting easy
<xubuntu648> i should exit :) installation has finished
<Sysi> journalizing is made for uneleting
<xubuntu648> thanks for informations
<Sysi> *undeleting
<moetunes> I think we helped...
<TheSheep> Sysi: really?
<TheSheep> Sysi: how do you do that?
<moetunes> hello TheSheep :)
<rumbert> Sysi: no it is not.
<Sysi> rumbert: yes it is
<moetunes> journalling is for when you trip on the power cord and lose power
<Sysi> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_file_system
<moetunes> n the event of a system crash or power failure,
<Sysi> "undeleting"
<Sysi> but how would undeleting in ext2 be easier?
<moetunes> If a crash occurs between steps 1 and 2, there will be an orphaned inode and hence a storage leak. On the other hand, if only step 2 is performed first before the crash, the not-yet-deleted file will be marked free and possibly be overwritten by something else. - is the only mention of delete
<Sysi> more being written could be
<TheSheep> journaling is for keeping the filesystem consistent in cases of various failures
<moetunes> in ext2 there is noting for delete - linux overwrites delted files with 0's
<TheSheep> moetunes: that's not true
<TheSheep> moetunes: it just adds the blocks to the free blocks list
<TheSheep> moetunes: the problem is, the inode entries are gone, so you don't know which blocks and in what order they are
<TheSheep> moetunes: but if you know what you are looking for, you can recover it
<moetunes> TheSheep:  I may have been misinformed - a grep for any text from a deleted file fails here at least
<TheSheep> moetunes: well, the blocks are getting reused and overwritten
<TheSheep> moetunes: and I think it's a stack, so the last freed blocks get reused first
<TheSheep> moetunes: there are tools like 'shred' that actually overwrite the file they are deleting
<moetunes> TheSheep:  I've tried to recover text files without doing anything else and failed
<TheSheep> moetunes: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<moetunes> thnxs
<moetunes> oops ext4 here
<moetunes> In order to ensure that ext3 can safely resume an unlink after a crash, it actually zeros out the block pointers in the inode, whereas ext2 just marks these blocks as unused in the block bitmaps and marks the inode as "deleted" and leaves the block pointers alone.
<moetunes> so after ext2 it zeros
<TheSheep> moetunes: it only zeroes the pointers, not the blocks themselves
<TheSheep> moetunes: the data is still there
<moetunes> ok :] - still learning from you TheSheep after a couple of years
<moetunes> "Your only hope is to "grep" for parts of your files that have been deleted and hope for the best."
<moetunes> ^ fails here
<TheSheep> there are actually tools for searching for common file patterns
<TheSheep> like images
<TheSheep> or mp3s
<moetunes> I believed it failed do to the fact it zeroed the file...
<moetunes> *due
<moetunes> I never moved to shred 'cause rm worked so well here - I have never been able to recover a trace of a file that I deleted - tho I haven't tried too hard
<TheSheep> it's best to just keep a backup
<supremo> i won't use clonezilla
<moetunes> if i am dumb enough to delete a file I want to keep I am willing to to live with the angst I caused ...
<giuseppedf> does anybody know why sometime, after big data file copying my mouse movement is not smooth and it is impulsed? Is there any istruction (by shell is good too) to reset my mouse?
<moetunes> you could look at   man xset
<giuseppedf> moetunes, man xset????
<moetunes> giuseppedf:  in terminal type man xset - there are mouse options
<moetunes> best I COULD DO WITH THE LIMITED INFO
<moetunes> sorry I hit caps lock by mistake
<moetunes> for the i
<giuseppedf> moetunes, yes correct, but I have to say that the mouse works fine. the problem in that sometime, after a big data file moving it does not work fine while the touch pad works fine
<giuseppedf> moetunes, was i clear?
<moetunes> no
<moetunes> I didn't know it was a touchpad
<moetunes> I don't use one
<giuseppedf> moetunes, well, when I turn on my lap top everything works fine
<moetunes> start again pls :)
<giuseppedf> moetunes, then, if i move a big data file, sometimes the mouse (only the mouse) does not work fine
<giuseppedf> moetunes, and I am obliged to restart the laptop if I want my mouse working fine
<giuseppedf> moetunes, ok?
<giuseppedf> moetunes, :-)
<giuseppedf> moetunes, probably I have to reset the USB driver because the touchpad works fine everytime
<giuseppedf> moetunes, what do you think?
<giuseppedf> moetunes, do you knpw if there is sehll command to restart the USB driver?
<moetunes> giuseppedf:  first question is did you give a bit of time for the file transfer - sometimes after the transfer dialog closes the app still runs?
<moetunes> what is the hardware? - how big is the file?
<giuseppedf> moetunes, for example 1 giga
<giuseppedf> moetunes, it is a normal wire mouse
<giuseppedf> moetunes, do you know how to restart the USB module?
<moetunes> here the file dialog closes and the system is still doing its' thing for up to twenty secs for a 1.5GB file
<giuseppedf> moetunes, so, what do you mean?
<moetunes> giuseppedf:  I don't know how to restart the usb module - maybe someone else does
<giuseppedf> moetunes, ok Thank a lot for your time!
<giuseppedf> moetunes,
<giuseppedf> moetunes, Ciaooo!
<andycc> hey guys, I have a problem with Xubuntu: I have a free space meter applet set to show me free space on the /home partition and the free space dropped from 182gb to 179gb in about 10 minutes... I only have pidgin running, so what's wrong?
<Hydrozii> has anybody set up a minecraft server in xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2010-10-03
<Hydrozii> in ubuntu i can press ctrl+alt+arrowdirection to move a window to another workspace...
<Hydrozii> i want to set that up in xubuntu but i dont do the command?
<Hydrozii> dont know the command*
<invisibleman> hey guys
<invisibleman> i am having trouble with my distro.
<invisibleman> on startup i get this error
<invisibleman> www.adf.ly/7Y3K
<invisibleman> happened after insatlling
<invisibleman> IP tables
<invisibleman> any idea why?
<Chaiwalla> Problem:  When I boot up Xubuntu, it shows my desktop pictures, and desktop icons (Home, Recycle Bin etc.) for a few seconds, then it HIDES THE DESKTOP BACKGROUND and the ICONS.  and shows me a plain BROWN background.  How do I fix this?
<moetunes> Chaiwalla:  if you can open a terminal check if the desktop manager is running with   ps aux | grep xfdesktop
<Chaiwalla> hmm
<Chaiwalla> ok I'll try that in a minute, its doing an update
<Chaiwalla> what exactly does that command do "ps aux | grep xfdesktop"
<moetunes> it checks all running processes for a match to xfdesktop
<moetunes> and returns a match or nothing
<Chaiwalla> ok I typed it
<Chaiwalla> it gave a bunch of numbers and then says xfdesktop in read
<Chaiwalla> red
<Chaiwalla> what do I do?
<moetunes> I would try in terminal   killall -v xfdesktop && xfdesktop &   and see if it returns errors or gets the wallpaper and icons back
<Chaiwalla> "killall -v xfdesktop && xfdesktop &"
<Chaiwalla> type that?
<moetunes> yep
<moetunes> no quotes tho
<Chaiwalla> yeah
<moetunes> :]
<Chaiwalla> ok lemme try that
<Chaiwalla> moetunes
<Chaiwalla> I typed it
<moetunes> and?
<Chaiwalla> and xfcedesktop: no process found
<moetunes> it is xfdesktop not xfcedesktop
<Chaiwalla> I mean xfdesktop: no processfound
<Chaiwalla> I types it correctly
<moetunes> so try   xfdesktop &   - we are trying to see if it gives errors
<Chaiwalla> what do I type?  put it in quotes so I don't mess up
<Chaiwalla> I just typed "xfdesktop" and pressed enter to see what happened
<Chaiwalla> and it made my desktop come back :-)
<moetunes> that's fne
<Chaiwalla> how can I make sure it stays that way?
<Chaiwalla> maybe I'll try rebooting and see what happens
<moetunes> I would
<jrmy> the desktop?
<jrmy> as in x?
<jrmy> sounds like fail
<moetunes> <Chaiwalla> Problem:  When I boot up Xubuntu, it shows my desktop pictures, and desktop icons (Home, Recycle Bin etc.) for a few seconds, then it HIDES THE DESKTOP BACKGROUND and the ICONS.  and shows me a plain BROWN background.  How do I fix this?
<moetunes> xfdesktop starts then fails
<Chaiwalla> I'm rebooting now
<Chaiwalla> and I clicked to save session
<moetunes> luck
<moetunes> good idea
<jrmy> i remember when i had a problem with gnome.. the panels wouldnt show up
<jrmy> it was a nightmare
<Chaiwalla> question
<Chaiwalla> can I have a slide show in Ristretto?
<jrmy> why do i have to pay for shipping when getting a free xubuntu cd/dvd?
<jrmy> what is the command for play, next, last, and stop for keystrokes pertaining to music playing?
<moetunes> depends on what you use to play 'em
<jrmy> well if im using rhythm box does it use the system keys?
<jrmy> er whatever
<moetunes> I don't use it but I'm sure in terminal   man rhythmbox  will tell - or there will be something in the menu
<jrmy> well i setup volume keys
<jrmy> i would think there would be commands for those as well
<jrmy> well anyone know the commands for play, stop, next, and previous?
<jrmy> bummer
<jrmy> to bad ubuntu isnt lightweight. it was much easier setting up shortcut keys for system commands
<moetunes> I did sugeest looking at rhythmboxs' menu
<moetunes> suggest even
<jrmy> i can already use the shortcuts provided i just want to setup the system command ones
<jrmy> nvm these dont work outside of the program
<moetunes> I don't know what you mean by "system command ones" - I've made bash scripts to use amixer to change the volume using keyboard shortcuts
<jrmy> and furthermore there doesnt seem to be a way to find what it is you suggested otherwise
<jrmy> one sec
<jrmy> aumix -v0, aumix -v10, aumix +10.. will control volume
<jrmy> first is mute second volume down 10 and volume up 10
<jrmy> these are commands
<moetunes> I use   amixer -qc 0 set Headphone 5%+   to turn it up here
<jrmy> well what would make it stop, play, next and previous?
<jrmy> v is volume obviously
<moetunes> again   man rhythmbox   will give a clue on that
<moetunes> or ask again in a bit when more folk are awake
<jrmy> ah.. its late anyways
<sinichiro> hello
<knome> !hi | sinichiro
<ubottu> sinichiro: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<sinichiro> Okay. I have internet coming into my xubuntu with a lan cable and I've been trying to get that laptop to transmit the internet over wifi to my xp laptop with no success.
<Sysi> click icon in panel "create new wireless" ?
<sinichiro> Did that. The wifi network even shows up on xp.
<sinichiro> Alas xp can't get a single byte from the internet.
<Sysi> it should just work..
<sinichiro> So they say.
<Sysi> what wireless card?
<Sysi> can you check it's not in xp machine?
<sinichiro> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller in xubuntu laptop
<Sysi> propietary driver?
<sinichiro> Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG in xp laptop
<sinichiro> Yup, proprietary as usual for Broadcom.
<sinichiro> When I tried to do it from xp's side - as in plug the lan into xp and share wifi to xubuntu - the wifi network didn't show up on xubuntu's wifi llist.
<sinichiro> Both laptops can connect to regular wifi networks floating around here, so whatever is wrong is wrong with the adhoc I'm trying to create.
<TheSheep> funny thing, TERM is set to 'dummy' in recent 10.10 in xfce4-terminal, even though I have it configured to use xterm-color
<TheSheep> very annoying
<mark76> Haven't you had that problem before?
<TheSheep> no
<TheSheep> happened right after update today
<TheSheep> (upgrade from lucid to maverick)
<mark76> Ah okay. Must have been someone else
<Guest4751> how can I show mounted and unmounted partitions in thunar?
<pedro_> hello
<pedro_> my menu bar is not there
<pedro_> how can i activate??
<pedro_> it disapered
<pedro_> !panel
<ubottu> Did you panels disappear? Press alt+f2 and run: xfce4-panel | See also: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XubuntuPanels | Want to theme your panels? See http://xubuntu.wordpress.com/2007/10/12/howto-set-a-background-image-for-your-panel/
<lamiska> hi, iam absolutely new to linux and i want to make work compiz fusion, i installed it via synaptic, also copiz settings and icon, then i start it using that icon, and set up some things like blur windows, fire, minimalizing effect, but its not working, any ideas?
#xubuntu 2011-09-26
<m6locks> better watch out:
<m6locks> creating partitions in Windows 7 must be done with care: if you have 4 physical partitions, trying to create a 5th partition will NOT switch one of them to logical as it should, instead it converts the whole partition table to 'dynamic', which is apparently not supported by grub nor linux
<csenger41> hey guys
<csenger41> anyone online?
<well_laid_lawn> !ask | csenger41
<ubottu> csenger41: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<csenger41> ok, sorry, I see that 72 people are joined to this channel, its just who is actively here
<csenger41> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<csenger41> i want to know if how can i set my monitor contrast and gamma settings in xubuntu?
<cYmen> How do I find out whether xfce4-notifyd or libnotify is being used?
<cYmen> Both are installed on my system.
<cYmen> hm..ps grepping did the trick...sometimes I just have to ask a question to remember the answer
<xbuntu> Can anyone help me im using Ubuntu but no one answerings me in there.. since there the same os i fugred to come i here
<xbuntu> here is my prob.. when i go to reload alsa it says
<xbuntu> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/xbuntu/.gvfs
<xbuntu>       Output information may be incomplete.
<xubuntu123> blub
<xbuntu> am i suppose to have the directory /proc/asound/cards
<xbuntu> ?
<xbuntu> i tryed cat /proc/asound/cards and its saying cant find it
<charlie-tca> There is nothing says you have to hav it
<xbuntu> well i have sound but not where i want it to come from its coming from the subwoofer.
<xbuntu> so idk what to do..
<knobydobs> catalyst will not recognise my gpu - neither will aticonfig
<FrozenFire> It seems like the audio level for my laptop speakers is lower than it's supposed to be, so I always have to max out my master mixer level, and usually have to set the VLC audio level to like 400% with a boost, in order to actually hear it. Is there any way to add a boost to the speaker hardware only, so that when the laptop speakers are in use, they play at a decent level, but when headphones or my aux speakers are in use, it's no
<FrozenFire> t excessively loud?
<charlie-tca> None that I know of, but maybe someone in #ubuntustudio would know a better answer?
<Hans123> Hi! I just installed Xubuntu 11.04 and now my xmodmap doesn't work anymore. It worked fine in 10.10. I want to change Ctrl and Alt-Key on the Left. http://pastebin.com/6twA7LP3
<TheSheep> bug 524774
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 524774 in X.Org X server "xmodmap failure BadValue error, 118 (X_SetModifierMapping)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/524774
<xbuntu> does anyone know why, everytime i restart my computer i have to force-reload alsa base conf... i added an options line so my speakers will work perfectly
<xbuntu> the line is still there when i go an check but its like it just resets it back to the old options
<gerzel> Hey I'm having trouble mounting a couple of vfat usb drives.  It is giving failed to mount "Error mounting: mount: unknown filesystem type 'vfat'"
#xubuntu 2011-09-27
<xbuntu> so whats everyone up to
<Unit193> Best to check in at #xubuntu-offtopic, but I just finished the newist Doctor Who
<Unit193> s/newist/newest/
<xbuntu> anyways does anyone know a fix for adobe crash
<xbuntu> ?
<Unit193> Adobe crash?
<xbuntu> yeh
<xbuntu> it crashes
<xbuntu> when i play music
<Unit193> Are you talking about flash?
<xbuntu> Yes
<xbuntu> Adobe Flash Player sorry
<Unit193> So, when is it crashing, do you have 64bit?
<xbuntu> 32
<xbuntu> Well this is wha happens
<xbuntu> i go to you tube to check my sound
<xbuntu> and i play a song
<xbuntu> an then i go to click firefox (to go back to youtube)
<xbuntu> an then it wont let me click it
<xbuntu> then it hangs for like a couple secs
<xbuntu> an then it crashes
<madnick> which flash package did you installed?
<xbuntu> white screen where the vid should be
<Unit193> Have to go afk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Troubleshooting
<xbuntu> Umm i think it says the lastest version
<MJBrune> http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/8708/201109261813281680x1050.png anyone know what is happening here?
<xbuntu> does anyone know any music downloaders?
<ikonia> xbuntu: there is the ubuntu music store
<charlie-tca> ikonia: that would work much better for Xubuntu if we could actually use UbuntuOne
<ikonia> charlie-tca: can you not actually use it at all
<charlie-tca> Not without installing gnome
<charlie-tca> I was paying for it, and they changed the interface and I couldn't even connect anymore
<charlie-tca> It really is Unity, Gnome, or Windows only
<charlie-tca> ikonia: I was using it, I announced that it worked in an open week, and it broke within a week or two.
<ikonia> I was sure it used to work as you said, I didn't know it had been changed
<charlie-tca> I was pretty upset when it quit working
<ikonia> I bet
<ikonia> I'm shocked
<R1cochet> hello, i was wondering if it is possible to capitalize the first letter of each word for multiple filenames using mmv?
<Fudge> id expect so with a script
<Valks> !ops
<ubottu> gnomefreak, TheSheep, crimsun, mrpouit, Myrtti, PriceChild charlie-tca, cody-somerville or knome
<DanielSenat> I seem to have some problem with spotify. I am using Spotify Linux Preview and sometimes it hacks or jumps a little bit. Using Natty Xubuntu
<Sysi> spotify isn't supported by *buntu communities because it's third party (propietary) app
<Sysi> we can't really do anything about it
<DanielSenat> Sysi, I know :) I was just hoping there would have been someone here with the same problem, having a solution for me ...
<ablomen> DanielSenat, have you tried one of the open source clients? (http://despotify.se/)
<Sysi> yeah, could you be a bit more exact or use different wording? at least I don't quite get "hacks or jumps"
<DanielSenat> ablomen, thank's no I havn't
<DanielSenat> Sysi, google translate from swedish.. hehe
<DanielSenat> Sometimes spotify behaves like a sensitive cdplayer
<DanielSenat> I don't really have the word for it
<Sysi> #ubuntu-se might know too, loco channels are for all derivatives
<DanielSenat> Sysi, Thank's!
<ochosi> in case any of you are beta-testers it would be great if you could test the theme for xubuntu-11.10
<ochosi> you can get it here: https://github.com/shimmerproject/Greybird
<ochosi> you can grab the package in "Downloads" > tar.gz, then unpack it to ~./themes
<knobydobs> hi - do i download fglrx drivers from additional drivers thing?
<xbuntu> is there away to download xubuntu 9.04 and still run it?
<Pici> xbuntu: it may be on http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<xubuntu175> hi
<xbuntu> is there a way to run a diff kernal?
<xbuntu> on 11.04 to make things speed up a little bit idk why things are kinda slow
<xbuntu> im running intel core i7 / 4 cores 8 logical cores, 6 gb mem 500 gig hd
<m6locks> you need to compile one
<xbuntu> compile what? lol
<xbuntu> a kernal?
<xbuntu> Which kernal is best
<m6locks> depends
<m6locks> they have released ver3.0
<xbuntu> tryed it
<xbuntu> fucked up everything
<Pici> xbuntu: Mind your language here please.
<m6locks> oh ok, how about 2.6.thenewestone
<xbuntu> Hmm someone told me i can use the kernal that is ran on Jaunty Jackalope (ubuntu 9.04
<m6locks> sure
<xbuntu> They said that was fast
<Pici> xbuntu: That really shouldn't make any difference.
<xbuntu> Maybe?
<Pici> It would be best to determine why things are slow.
<xbuntu> well i did top in terminal
<xbuntu> and it said the ave was 0.50
<Pici> Thats fine.
<xbuntu> then i think 0.30 for 2nd etc
<Pici> Its a running average over 5, 10, and 15 minutes
<m6locks> have you tried changing the windowing system from xfce to lxde or some such?
<xbuntu> Yeh but firefox crashes sometimes.. an sometimes the login screen hangs
<m6locks> hmm ok might be a hardware issue
<Pici> I have a feeling that it is because of proprietary drivers, using the software renderer can sometimes make the desktop feel very slow.
<xbuntu> Weeeeelll.. i did download the nvidia driver from nvd website lol.. i could see if thats the issue
<xbuntu> and installed it etc
<Pici> You should use the additional drivers tool, jockey-gtk
<xbuntu> Yeh but shouldnt i only install the package for MY card?
<Pici> That will install the proper driver for your card.
<xbuntu> well it didnt
<xbuntu> it was saying it was a gt geforce 8800
<xbuntu> i dont have that
<xbuntu> I have Geforce GTX 285m
<xbuntu> but now since i installed it
<Pici> And did the nvidia driver from their website isntall?
<xbuntu> yes
<xbuntu> and now its saying the correct driver
<xbuntu> people said it was hard to install the driver
<xbuntu> but it was pretty easy..
<xbuntu> gotta black list some things etc.. gotta  turn off x server... etc
<xbuntu> :P
<xbuntu> not that hard
<xbuntu> so is ubuntu 9.04 safe to use besides no security updates?
<charlie-tca> I would not use it, since it is not secure.
<charlie-tca> Without security updates, there is no way to prevent spammers from using it as a gateway machine
<xbuntu> do u know a good kernel to use?
<xbuntu> jw
<charlie-tca> I use the supplied kernel here
<m6locks> hmm
<m6locks> chrome is spewing some error codes in terminal when I open it
<m6locks> [3937:3947:51667074601:ERROR:gl_surface_glx.cc(64)] GLX 1.3 or later is required.
<knome> is chrome not working
<m6locks> I don't mind about them errors, but it kinda annoys me having it open a new window every time I start it
<m6locks> new terminal window, that is
<m6locks> the same thing happens with new firefox
<m6locks> oh, it does not actually
<m6locks> well anyway, if I could find a way to direct the errors to /dev/null it would be nice
<Sysi> I think you's get totally no output with: google-chrome > /dev/null
<Sysi> m6locks: abowe ^
<Pici> Sysi: that will only pipe stdout to /dev/null, not stderr.  processname >/dev/null 2>&1   will do both.
<m6locks> Sysi: thanks, will try, >> didn't work
<Sysi> see what Pici said
<m6locks> hmm nope, I'm using launch bar and adding that one to the executed command makes chromium to search for url ">/dev/null 2>&1"
<Sysi> why would you need it with panel launcher?
<m6locks> to just click the icon instead of going through the menus
<Sysi> I mean you won't see error output anyway
<m6locks> i do, that's the annoying thing
<m6locks> it opens up a terminal window to exclaim that GLX 1.3 is required
<Sysi> uncheck tap "run in terminal"
<m6locks> hmm was there a check to be unchecked
<m6locks> oh, nice, thanks
<m6locks> now it be working :)
<buntu> anyone know how i can save my settings for hda analyzer for boot?
<buntu> I gotta change my settings everytime i restart
<hipo_> how would i compile a tgz file i think its something like exfc or thingin weird like that
<charlie-tca> Did you check the repositories to see if it is there already, maybe you don't have to compile it
<charlie-tca> Usually you have to unpack the .tgz file using archive manager, then look for the read me or text file that tells how to do it.
<hipo_> no i know i have to ive done it before just forget the thing to do it
<hipo_> its tibia920.tgz
<focalt_> hey guys
<focalt_> how can I mount my sda disk beign on sdb?
<roooot> is there a main difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2011-09-28
<madnick> roooot: yes
<madnick> Ubuntu uses GNOME/Unity while Xubuntu uses XFCE
<roooot> is this a good load average for xbuntu
<roooot> 0.01, 0.06, 0.20
<roooot> ?
<roooot> for intel core i7
<roooot> 32 bit
<madnick> Well
<madnick> i7 64bit: load average: 0.02, 0.08, 0.12 (under medium load)
<roooot> so u have i7 aswell?
<madnick> Yes
<roooot> model?
<roooot> jw
<roooot> like i have a laptop intel core i7 740qm
<roooot> prolly makes a diff if ur on a desktop
<roooot> to a laptop
<madnick> i7-2600
<roooot> Now should i stick with 32 for xubuntu or 64?
<madnick> If you got a 64 bit CPU; stick with 64 bit :)
<roooot> i can handle both
<roooot> :P
<Unit193> How much ram?
<roooot> 6
<roooot> gb
<roooot> :)
<madnick> 32bit cant handle that unless
<madnick> You get a "special" kernel mod :)
<Unit193> PAE can
<madnick> Yeah
<roooot> so 32 bit cant handle 6 gb of ram?
<roooot> lol
<madnick> He needs kernel with PAE
<roooot> so can 64 bit handle it?
<madnick> Yup
<roooot> i thought u needed
<roooot> 2 gb of ram for 32
<roooot> and 4 gb for 64..
<Unit193> !info linux-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.11.26 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<madnick> Thing is that the 32bit only only uses 32bit registers
<madnick> 2^32
<roooot> Yeh but my cpu can do either 32 or 64
<roooot> whats the cmd to see if it can run 64 or 32
<roooot> i know there is one
<madnick> I think 64 bit will suit you well :)
<roooot> I know i just dl'd the iso
<roooot> ;)
<Unit193> It also depends on what you want to do with it
<roooot> Well heres the thing tho.. when i do these stupid updates.. when u first install it.. like
<roooot> i notice that when u click home
<roooot> it gives me an error
<madnick> Whats the error?
<roooot> i havent installed the updates yet because i just installed the 32 bit version.. but ive got the error before "cant open file folder"
<roooot> then like
<roooot> a min later it opens
<roooot> but THATS after i install all the 217 updates
<roooot> Theres more to the error but like i said i havent installed the updates yet.. so i couldnt give u the full error
<Unit193> As in bug 775117 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 775117 in thunar (Ubuntu) "Thunar hangs on first launch of each session" [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775117
<roooot> yes
<roooot> same error
<roooot> but with home
<roooot> anyways thanks for ur help ill be back in like.. umm 20 mins or something gotta install 64 bit
<roooot> thank u for all of ur help and unit maybe u can help me with the bug when i get back
<roooot> peave
<Unit193> Alright, have fun
<roooot> peace*
<XubuntuKris> How do I add something to $path ( I think that's it) to be used in terminal, no matter where I cd to?
<XubuntuKris> How do I add something to $path ( I think that's it) to be used in terminal, no matter where I cd to?
<XubuntuKris> oops, sorry for the spam
<XubuntuKris> although, I would like to know
<XubuntuKris> lol
<XubuntuKris> anyone?
<XubuntuKris> I just want to add a script that I can use anywhere
<Unit193> You should be able to aooend something like PATH=$PATH:/home/{USERNAME}/bin to ~/.bashrc
<XubuntuKris> and have my executable script located in /home/{username}/bin?
<Unit193> That was an example
<XubuntuKris> I'm trying to make it so I can use smali and baksmali from anywhere is all
<XubuntuKris> hmm...maybe I'll ask in #smali
<rooot> bak
<rooot> does anyone know how to fix ubuntu loading the wrong source node for audio
<rooot> besides hda analyzer
<rooot> thats how i figured it out
<rooot> anyone know how to make the hda analyzer settings stick
<rooot> so i dont have to keep messing with them
<GridCube> hda analyser?
<GridCube> O_o
<well_laid_lawn> rooot: see if this helps - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture#Set_the_default_sound_card
<rooot> Its not the default sound card
<rooot> its the settings in hda analyzer
<rooot> yes hda analyzer
<rooot> wget -O run.py http://www.alsa-project.org/hda-analyzer.py
<rooot> ^
<rooot> then after u dl the script run python run.py
<rooot> anyways well_laid
<rooot> the driver is installed realtek alc888
<rooot> But the settings for the bass or w/e is always set to 0
<rooot> It needs to be set to 3
<rooot> I mean bass isnt a big deal idc but i wanna fix the issue because it is part of my sound package ;)
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about that
<well_laid_lawn> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rooot> dd
<rooot> kk
<rooot> k
<rooot> er what do u mean by autocompletion?
<rooot> i hit tab but nothing happens/
<rooot> LOl
<well_laid_lawn> rooot: I type   roo then hit the tab key
<rooot> rooot, kk
<rooot> like that?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<rooot> well_laid_lawn,  kk
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<rooot> do u know of any equalizers
<rooot> i was just thinkin that
<rooot> :D
<well_laid_lawn> that archwiki page metioned a couple
<rooot> Lol dude they want me to downmix and upmix lol i mean it only 2 ch system i think... thats what i have in my alsa-base.config
<rooot> if i take that out its just the base that plays
<rooot> and if i put just targa-dig or targa-8ch-dig it doesnt play
<well_laid_lawn> I know nothing about that
<quasar_torus> I can't get my computer to hibernate because I couldn't create a swap partition. What should I do?
<well_laid_lawn> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<quasar_torus> thanks, will do
<XubuntuKris> I found a guide to adding a directory to my $path, but it says to make the change permanent, I should add it to my .bash_profile. Where is this file located?
<XubuntuKris> Anyone know where to find .bash_profile?
<XubuntuKris> at all?
<rooot> whats the command for ur sound card
<XubuntuKris> dunno
<rooot> where can i find the models for a computer
<rooot> like
<rooot> where u edit the option line in the alsa-config
<rooot> ok now
<rooot> what i want u to do is
<rooot> open term
<rooot> and sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<rooot> and add this line options snd-hda-intel model=generic
<rooot> You can either reboot ur machine after or do alsa force-reload
<rooot> go to you tube or something to play music
<rooot> And then if that does not work.. and i know u dont have an acer computer.. but add  then go back to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and replace generic with Acer
<XubuntuKris> rooot: who you talking to?
<rooot> oh shit
<rooot> opps
<rooot> sorry
<rooot> lmao
<rooot> wrong chat ahaha
<XubuntuKris> lol,
<XubuntuKris> smooth one
<rooot> yup
<rooot> <3
<rooot> ;x
<rooot> xubuntu
<rooot> where can i find the models for computers
<rooot> ?
<XubuntuKris> O.o
<rooot> like mine is targa-2ch-dig
<XubuntuKris> what you mean?
<rooot> for msi
<rooot> like when u go into alsa-base.conf
<XubuntuKris> dude, I got no clue
<rooot> snd_hda_intel model="" or w/e
<rooot> i think theres a website somewhere
<XubuntuKris> google is your friend
<XubuntuKris> type into google what you just typed here.
<XubuntuKris> snd_hda_intel model=
<XubuntuKris> or something like that.
<dr_jkl> so. every time i reboot my laptop, my f#%@ing lcd goes to 100% brightness, irregardless of what the brightness was last time i shut the computer down. anyone got a fix for it?
<sead> hi
<sead> is some lightweight+ presentation apps with pps support?
<sead> non open/libreoffice
<sead> oviusly :)
<sead> I make that question because I am student and I need one
<sead> PLEASE HELP ME
<sead> i need all your help...
<sead> I realy need your help
<Sysi> repeating that five times won't help
<Sysi> I don't know anything besides OO/LO that would handle presentations
<sead> I need realy a gnome office presenion tool
<Putr> hey ppl. I saw the music player/library in xubuntu on the friends computer and i loved it. Anyone know what's it called so i can install it on my system?
<m6locks> started with an e
<m6locks> elsomethingsomething
<m6locks> Exaile music player
<Sysi> or gmusicbrowser
<Putr> ye dont like exzile
<Putr> gmusicbrowser.. that's it!
<m6locks> but it wasn't part of the xubuntu basic install, or I can't recall having it at least
<m6locks> not having my system right here so dunno
<Shirakawasuna> hi! I'm using the 'thunderbird-stable' ppa and would like to get the mail indicator working with thunderbird (I'm using the ppa so as to use the lightning package). So far I haven't been able to get it to work with any version of thunderbird - 5,6, or 7. I have tried having the 'thunderbird-indicator' ppa added and installed xul-ext-indicator, but it can only show the 'launch thunderbird' option and provides no notifications.
<Shirakawasuna> I also have an extension installed that's supposed to make it work with unity, installed via thunderbird's add-ons dialog, which doesn't seem to do anything.
<Shirakawasuna> Any ideas? I came along the idea that I might need libnotify5, which is in oneiric. I'm new to ubuntu/debian-based systems in general and am not sure if there's an intelligent way to install just one oneiric package.
<Shirakawasuna> s/libnotify5/libunity5
<charlie-tca> Shirakawasuna: are you running Unity or Xubuntu?
<Shirakawasuna> xubuntu
<Shirakawasuna> (xfce+indicator applet)
<charlie-tca> To the best of my knowledge, unity notifications won't work in Xubuntu
<charlie-tca> Unless you add all the stuff from Gnome to make them work
<charlie-tca> It's possible being a PPA, notifications haven't been enabled yet
<Shirakawasuna> that's a good point. I don't use pidgin or ubuntu one, so I don't know whether the notifications work at all (the indicator subapplet things work great, though, including network/dropbox notifications)
<Shirakawasuna> I suppose I could just wait 2 weeks. I assume oneiric will have this working.
<charlie-tca> It should, yes. Firefox and Thunderbird both just released, so we should have it all working by Oneiric final release.
<Shirakawasuna> nifty!
<Shirakawasuna> Ah cool, you're on the QA+testing team. Thank you for your hard work!
<charlie-tca> You are welcome
<csenger41> hey everyone
<csenger41> i'd need help with moving windows buttons in xubuntu
<charlie-tca> you don't like them on the right?
<csenger41> i was able to move most of them to the left
<csenger41> but in chromium they are still on the right in compact mode
<charlie-tca> chromium does what it wants to. We can't fix that.
<charlie-tca> however, to move the buttons in Xubuntu:
<charlie-tca> menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Window Manager
<charlie-tca> On the style tab, you can add/remove/move all the windows buttons
<charlie-tca> They are under "Button Layout"
<csenger41> i did it already
<charlie-tca> If chromium won't let them move, you will need to contact the developers of that
<csenger41> ok
<charlie-tca> that == chromium
<csenger41> u know chromium?
<charlie-tca> I use firefox
<charlie-tca> chromium is by google, I believe
<csenger41> yeah thats right
<csenger41> well nvm then
<csenger41> one more thing:
<csenger41> how can i give keyboard shortcut to a program?
<csenger41> i wanna launch terminal with ctrl+alt+T like in ubuntu
<charlie-tca> menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard
<csenger41> ohh great thx :)
<charlie-tca> Applications Shortcuts tab, when you click add, enter the action, then okay, then hit the keys you want assigned.
<charlie-tca> There is no prompt for the keys that you recognize
<csenger41> great, all done :)
<csenger41> thx for the help again :)
<csenger41> bye
<guysmow> hi ,someone can give me advice on virtualization in pv please
<focalt> hey guys
<focalt> how can I upgrade an existing karmic instalation to lucid?
<taza> I have a vga physical screen. I need to increase the res to 1024x768, without trying to display picture above 640x480 on the main screen. How would I do this?
<Sysi> !upgrade | focalt
<ubottu> focalt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<taza> Basically I want larger virtual desktop. Since some apps don't behave nicely in 640x480
<Sysi> taza: try arandr or grandr if you're not usinf propietary driver
<Sysi> using*
<taza> Intel driver, so oughta work
<taza> xrandr oughta do fine, I'm comfy with command line
<taza> ... better be, with doing this exotic stuff
<taza> I'm using the guts from a 1st gen eee
<focalt> Sysi, i'm sorry but I guess those instructions doesn't applyme
<charlie-tca> focalt: Since 9.10 is EOL (End of Life) for support, you would be better off to do a fresh install if you can
<Pici> focalt: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<charlie-tca> Pici: Thanks. That's the page I was trying to think of.
<taza> Arrgh, yeah, either I fail at xrandr or it doesn't do adding a virtual resolution too well
<taza> xrandr --output output --panning resolution
<taza> Find it on googling the very next thing
<deutscher> Hello all. I'm coming from Gnome been using ubuntu for about 4 years now and I really like the class desktop look and feel and ubuntu and gnome have basically killed that. xubuntu is working okay for now. of course i have to get used to some things. was wondering though. I've installed Arandr and set up my screen position the way I like, but how do I set it so it does it on boot?
<deutscher> alright guess i'll keep searching google. have a wonderful day
<gnomie> xubuntu saved my day! :D
<genii-around> Cool!
<Unit193> Awesome! How did it do that?
<gnomie> oneiric beta was a disaster on this low end 'puter.. so, coming from that frustration named unity, xubuntu made my day. installed flawless and it seems very stable. not only that but the terminal looks awezum! o.0
<gnomie> laucher panel on autohide AT the Bottom gets a +1 from me too
<gnomie> unity2d was my test choice but it got annoying real quick
<charlie-tca> I moved my launcher panel to the right side of the screen. Every opens starting at the left, and the wide screen means it is narrow from top to bottom.
<charlie-tca> s/Every/Everything
<charlie-tca> Since I don't really like the hide feature, having it on the right means it is always there
<gnomie> i prefer autohide .. laucher panels are just a fuzzy fallacy
 * gnomie checks launcher panel when bored
<gnomie> alt-f2 works! yay
<Goga> Hi
<Goga> I need help
<XubuntuKris> with what?
<Goga> russian?
<XubuntuKris> Um, What do you mean?
<Goga> Ne mogu nastroit` russkiy yazik
<XubuntuKris> gotcha
<XubuntuKris> I don't know russian
<XubuntuKris> klol
<XubuntuKris> lol*
<Goga> ;-)
<Goga> no good
<Goga> I don`t know english
<XubuntuKris> You know enough to post here that you don't know it
<Myrtti> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Goga> OOO thanks
<Goga> ubottu
<XubuntuKris> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<XubuntuKris> not human
<Goga> O_O
<Goga> I don`t send message in #ubuntu-ru
<Goga> "Cannot send to channel"
<Goga> XubuntuKris you Human?
<XubuntuKris> yes
<XubuntuKris> are you identified with chanserv?
<XubuntuKris> type /msg chanserv NICKNAME PASSWORD
<XubuntuKris> oops.
<XubuntuKris> not that
<XubuntuKris> this: /msg chanserv identify NICKNAME PASSWORD
<XubuntuKris> NICKNAME= your nickname
<XubuntuKris> PASSWORD= your password
<XubuntuKris> if you're registered
<XubuntuKris> lol
<XubuntuKris> if not registered, then type: /msg chanserv register NICKNAME PASSWORD
<Unit193> /msg chanserv REGISTER <password> <email-address>
#xubuntu 2011-09-29
<xubuntu863> hello
<xubuntu863> im installing xubuntu but it seems stuck how do i know if it is still installing
<XubuntuKris> You wait
<XubuntuKris> How long has it been
<XubuntuKris> "stuck"
<XubuntuKris> ?
<xubuntu863> maybe 30 mins
<XubuntuKris> yeah, it's stuck.
<xubuntu863> lol
<XubuntuKris> You should be able to have a fully functioning system in less than that.
<xubuntu863> if i run tcpdump it seems to be comunicating with other servers
<well_laid_lawn> which part did it stick at?
<XubuntuKris> i'm off though, sorry I can't help
<xubuntu863> the thankj you part
<xubuntu863> last part of the presentation
<xubuntu863> also had some trouble with apt-get not been able to configure im using a live usb
<well_laid_lawn> it's not getting language packs still is it?
<xubuntu863> how do i know it doesnt have progress bar
<xubuntu863> i think it is downloading stuff cause tcpdump is telling me there is comunication with lithium.canonical
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like it is still installing - which xubuntu version is it?
<xubuntu863> 11.04
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xubuntu863> im on a netbook
<well_laid_lawn> slow connection?
<xubuntu863> not rly
<xubuntu863> 3mb
<well_laid_lawn> k
<xubuntu863> wierd it takes so long
<well_laid_lawn> it shouldn't really but I've never installed from usb to netbook
<xubuntu863> it is not working very well lol
<well_laid_lawn> do you do the iso check ?
<well_laid_lawn> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xubuntu863> ok i guess i will have to check them tomorrow cause i got the iso in the office
<well_laid_lawn> I'd give it another 1/2 hour and end it if it isn't finished
<xubuntu863> k thanks
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<xubuntu759> ?
<knome> !
<xubuntu759> is xubuntu faster than ubuntu?
<knome> it should use a bit less resources
<xubuntu759> what are the drawbacks?
<knome> features are pretty close to each other, but xubuntu might not have all the little things here and there
<knome> but one might think that's a pro too
<xubuntu759> agreed
<knome> they both are using the same repositories though, so you can install any application in the repositories in either one
<knome> Sysi?
<knome> !support
<ubottu> As most of the Ubuntu channels, #xubuntu is English only. A list of the localized Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList#line-80. These channels will most probably be able to give Xubuntu support too. For alternative Xubuntu support options, please see http://xubuntu.org/help/.
<knome> Sysi, is that better now?
<knome> Sysi, (was only the last sentence before)
<Sysi> looks good
<knome> good
<cYmen> How do I remove the xfce4-notifyd and use the kde notification daemon instead?
<insitu> hello. I am having trouble printing on a ricoh aficio C3500. It is correctly recognized by the system but prints garbage
<well_laid_lawn> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<insitu> thanks.  looks like my printer is not supported...
<bittin> Linux cindy 3.0.0-1-powerpc #1 Sat Aug 27 17:07:06 UTC 2011 ppc GNU/Linux yay iam current =)
<bittin> got some more ram for my webserver / debian client today :)
<madnick> :)
<madnick> Upgrade my debian machine a couple of days ago, lost a years uptime :(
<Sysi> I now have 98 days (since installation)
<madnick> uptime 15:37:10 up 4 days :((
<ChristopherNG> Hey! folks!
<nikolam> hey
#xubuntu 2011-09-30
<ElderDryas> Well, 11.10b2 (via update-manager -d) is looking nice, just a bit different in the menus.
<cousin_luigi> hello
<knome> hello
<cousin_luigi> Is it possible to have a "Computer" icon on the desktop à la gnome 2.x?
<cousin_luigi> with the volume list, that is
<knome> cousin_luigi, i don't know how it's implemented in gnome, but see the desktop settings from settings manager (or right-click desktop and select desktop settings), in the tab "icons"
<cousin_luigi> knome: that will make all volume icons appear directly on the desktop
<cousin_luigi> knome: http://sitepointstatic.com/graphics/computerwindow.png <- something like this
<knome> don't know. maybe you should add them as bookmarks in thunar, and they'd be on the sidebar.
<cousin_luigi> knome: Thanks, I'm aware of that option, but I think I saw that icon on an xfce desktop once.
<cousin_luigi> But maybe I'm wrong.
<knome> maybe somebody else knows, if you stick around
<cousin_luigi> ok
<philippe> Hi all
<philippe> I need some help with something
<philippe> Have recently upgraded to xubuntu 11.04 and plugged in my 19inch monitor, but i can't get the right resolution for it
<philippe> Stuck at 1024x768 when it's native resolution is 1280x1024
<philippe> cant go higher than 768 in display under settings
<philippe> Any idea?
<well_laid_lawn> what does it say in the X log about it?
<philippe> How would I check that?
<philippe> I checked xrandr and it shows maximum as 768
<well_laid_lawn> the log is /var/log/Xorg.0.log and around the middle of it it mentions the resolutions
<madnick> have you checked for restricted drivers for your graphics card?
<philippe> Checked that madnick None available
<philippe> Well none turned up
<madnick> ok just wanted to check
<well_laid_lawn> if it's onboard  video it could be short of memory so check the virtual screen size in the log
<philippe> am in the xorg.0.log
<philippe> Lots of stuff in there
<philippe> Dunno what I am looking for exactly
<well_laid_lawn> might be easier to paste it
<well_laid_lawn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<philippe> ok I pasted it
<philippe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/699679/
<well_laid_lawn> you need to give us the url
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<philippe> I have a radeon mobility 7500 (on an old t30)
<philippe> Not sure if 16mb or 32mb
<philippe> But i was able to get this resolution on xubuntu 10.10
<well_laid_lawn> seems it is using the same resolutions for both the laptops screen and the monitor you plugged in
<philippe> How do I check what driver I am using?
<philippe> for the radeon card
<well_laid_lawn> what do you want to check?
<philippe> whether vesa, intel, ati or radeon is loaded
<well_laid_lawn> line 127 in that paste says your using the radeon driver
<philippe> ah ok
<well_laid_lawn> try adding a modeline - http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 section III.5 near the middle of the page
<well_laid_lawn> to get your 1280x1024
<well_laid_lawn> test it with   $ xrandr --newmode <ModeLine>
<philippe> I dunno what to put :S
<philippe> xrandr --newmode 1280x1024
<philippe> ?
<well_laid_lawn> that web page says how to make a new modeline
<philippe> ok
<philippe> Thanks for the help
<well_laid_lawn> try   gtf 1280 1024 75   with the 75 being the refresh rate if that works with your monitor
<philippe> I try it and let you know
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<philippe> gtf?
<well_laid_lawn> yep
<well_laid_lawn> in a terminal
<well_laid_lawn> check out   man gtf
<philippe> It did something
<philippe> How do I test it?
<philippe> Think it wrote something to a file
<philippe> I usually do this:
<philippe> xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1280x1024
<philippe> But says it cant find that mode :S
<well_laid_lawn> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  108.88  1280 1360 1496 1712  1024 1025 1028 1060  -HSync +Vsync   <- something like
<philippe> ok
<philippe> Cannot find mode :(
<focalt> hey guys
<focalt> after last update (today) my external usb audio card stopped beign recognized by qjackctl
<well_laid_lawn> philippe: you have to run the gtf command yourself and get the modeline
<focalt> and i'm unable to run din (dinisnoise.org) with a segmentation fault...I guess from the video drivers
<focalt> what can I do to solve this?
<jamesd256> hi
<jamesd256> anyone awake?
<madnick> barley ;)
<philippe_> Hi
<madnick> hi
<philippe_> is that guy person here who was helping me earlier with my resolution problem?
<philippe_> I think it was well_laid_lawn
<philippe_> Just wanted to say thanks for the help
<philippe_> I was a bit rushed earlier
<well_laid_lawn> philippe_: it's working now?
<philippe_> Managed to fix it now
<philippe_> Yeah
<philippe_> many thanks!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :)
<philippe_> I added mode line and executed it after getting the resolution settings with CRT
<philippe_> Thank you!
<philippe_> I best get back to work
<philippe_> Take care
<well_laid_lawn> your welcome
<philippe_> Bye
<well_laid_lawn> see ya
<jamesd256> hi again
<jamesd256> how is everyone?
<pteague> is there a way to refresh my display changes via the settings editor without having to completely restart gdm?
<Sysi> you can do on-the-go display config with at least arandr/grandr and nvidia tool, possibly with ati one too
<pteague> problem is i have a crappy intel video card on this laptop
<Sysi> if you make xorg.conf changes, only way is to restart xorg
<pteague> weird... arandr gives me an assertionerror on startup... at least grandr worked... thanks, that should keep me somewhat sane :)
<ElderDryas> I have an xubuntu specific issue re: 11.10b2, shall I ask it here or take it to +1?
<charlie-tca> ElderDryas: +1 for oneiric
<ElderDryas> danke
<ashhab> hello room
<Leet> hello, bitches
<charlie-tca> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<chirag_d_gr8> while installing linux ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu, i saw boot time error Bad LUN bad Numbers which surely had something to do with my bios settings. anyone has any idea?
<skutr3> hey
<skutr3> I am installing Xubuntu 11.04 now
<skutr3> it looks very nice
<skutr3> and is definitely going to be better on my graphics card than Unity
<charlie-tca> :)
<skutr3> and definitely a lot more stable than the Ubuntu 11.10 beta
<skutr3> is anyone by chance running Java 7 on Xubuntu?
<skutr3> and if so, how did you install it?
<ColloquyUser> Hi there how do i use the USB personal hotspot from iPhone 4 with xubuntu?
<ColloquyUser> Anyone?
<skutr3> you get an adroid
<skutr3> haha
<skutr3> just kidding
<skutr3> ColloquyUser: not sure
<ColloquyUser> Lol
<ColloquyUser> I guess
<Sysi> I wonder what is "USB personal hotspot"
<GridCube> a hub?
<ColloquyUser> iPhone 4 can tether through USB
<skutr3> The status of the install says: "Purging files for use-setup"
<skutr3> is that normal?
<skutr3> it looks as if it's removing everything....
<Sysi> ColloquyUser: usb tethering should be standard, same on all phones
<Sysi> ColloquyUser: open networkmanager, choose to edit connections, mobile networks tab, create new
<jonny_> does anyone know how to change the font for the login screen?
<GridCube> skutr3, i can't say i've ever heard about that
<charlie-tca> skutr3: installing or upgrading?
<focalt> yo
<jonny_> hey
<skutr3> charlie-tca: fresh install
<focalt> i'm trying to build a software with cmake
<focalt> but i'm getting this output
<focalt> http://pastebin.com/cxGLe1pL
<focalt> I dunno what's wrong
<focalt> can anyone helpme?
<skutr3> currently downloading language packs
<skutr3> seems to be running all right
<skutr3> I'll be back in a few minutes
<GridCube> focalt, that warning says that you dont own a file, check that you own it
<ColloquyUser> Sysi: Mobie networks is for 3G I think
<ColloquyUser> Where do I find the USB connections?
<GridCube> ?
<GridCube> i don't understand your question
<Sysi> ColloquyUser: same thing
<charlie-tca> skutr3's stuff is normal
<charlie-tca> ColloquyUser: 3g and mobile are not any different in network manager
<charlie-tca> 3g is simply faster mobile
<charlie-tca> than non-3g
<genii-around> ColloquyUser_: I'm pretty sure if you just sudo modprobe ipheth   and then plug the phone into the computer it will see it.
<ColloquyUser> I installed the ipheth-utils pkg and worked
<DanielSenat> I seem to have problem with hibernate, it works but when i wake it up the screen is black.. forever
<GridCube> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<shawn_> Can anyone help me?. has anyone in here ran ubuntu 10.04?
<charlie-tca> Most of us in #xubuntu have used Xubuntu. But you could ask your real question and see if anyone has an answer.
<GridCube> !touchscreen
<shawn_> kk this is my question..  When either i play mp3 files.. or go on you tube.. there is a file called "Plugin Container" i believe that - fllash.. because i got rid of npviewer on ubuntu 10.04.. and when i play utube or mp3 files it eats my cpu
<shawn_> Like  my cpu usage skii highs because of that... and im on a i7 ... quad core.. and my load averages are like 2.00 2.00 1.00 when i run utube or listen to any music
<charlie-tca> do you have a swap file or swap partition?
<GridCube> oookay, so i avoided to log into the gnome keyring earlier today, and now i try to use empathy and it doesnt ask me for the gnome keyring and i can't log in
<GridCube> is asking me to create accounts!
<GridCube> D:
 * charlie-tca shrugs. he doesn't know enough about empathy or keyring to help
<GridCube> i think is more a gnome-keyring thing
<desaiu> How do you edit the bootsplash?
<desaiu> Does xubuntu use xplash?
<desaiu> xsplash
<charlie-tca> depends on which version
<charlie-tca> open a terminal and type    apt-cache policy plymouth
<charlie-tca> if it doesn't give an installed version for plymouth, it is using xsplash
<desaiu> It gives installed version
<charlie-tca> Then that release is not using xsplash
<charlie-tca> xsplash and plymouth are not compatible, and they do much the same for the user
<desaiu> Am I seeing this correct, does the xubuntu logo slowly light up and dim, light up, dim, repeat?
<desaiu> upon boot
<desaiu> I'm curious how that works
<DanielSenat> do i have a swap? http://pastebin.com/TK0gLnVb
<GridCube> DanielSenat, it doesnt seems like
<GridCube> install gparted and use it to create one, it can take like 5 minutes
<GridCube> oh wait
<GridCube> DanielSenat, do >  more /etc/fstab
<GridCube> and it should tell you
<DanielSenat> GridCube, http://pastebin.com/0Y2hTW3V
<GridCube> :D see there!
<GridCube> you have swap
<GridCube> and 82 is swap now that i remember
<DanielSenat> Aha, cool
<DanielSenat> I thought I didn't have one
<DanielSenat> # swap was on /dev/sda5 during installation" but i don't have sda5 anymore...
<GridCube> the ubuntu installers force you to do so
<DanielSenat> doesn't matter?
<DanielSenat> Ok, good
<GridCube> DanielSenat, it shows that sda5 now is called by its uuid
<GridCube> and you do have one, check your previous pastebin
<DanielSenat> I see now!
<DanielSenat> Great
<GridCube> :)
<GridCube> you can always make it bigger using gparted :P
<DanielSenat> Just now I have been trying to get a swap file because a guy in #ubuntu-se said i didn't hve a swap part..
<GridCube> oh
<DanielSenat> Is it difficult?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> and it will be more visual
<GridCube> but be aware that playing whit partitions might cause you LOSING ALL YOUR DATA
<GridCube> in ALL CAPS because its IMPORTANT
<DanielSenat> ok, i have a backup!
<DanielSenat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq is this the way to do it?
<GridCube> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<GridCube> yes
<GridCube> :D
<GridCube> but i would simply install gparted and edit the partitions from it, its pretty explainatory
<GridCube> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<DanielSenat> Yes, it seems messy that way, i will install gparted instead
<DanielSenat> Thank's!
<lorienor> Hi, I am kindly asking for technical support about Xubuntu 11.04. After having installed it from Microsoft Windows 7 using "Wubi", finishing the installation from Xubuntu, installing NVidia drivers from my graphic card and updated my Xubuntu software base. I rebooted as prompted and was face, after the boot choice of Xubuntu (vs Windows 7) with a Grub Minimal-Bash shell[sic], and unable to
<lorienor> boot my Xubuntu 11.04 Operating system. Is someone knowledgeable about this issue and can teach me how to solve it ?
<GridCube> DanielSenat, I repeat, be extremely careful when editing partitions!
<DanielSenat> I will, and if i don't know I will ask first!
<GridCube> !grub | lorienor
<ubottu> lorienor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<lorienor> ubottu, thank you very much I am checking right now.
<ubottu> lorienor: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GridCube> lorienor, it can be a huge lots of things
<GridCube> also, lorienor, sadly the xubuntu community isn't very big, so most of us are xubuntu users and do not have much experience whit wubi, you might get better help from the #ubuntu community, but please don't think we don't want you asking here
<DanielSenat> GridCube, I can only make it smaller, not bigger
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> you need to make the adjacent one smaller first :P
<DanielSenat> Then I need to boot the cd I guess
#xubuntu 2011-10-01
<DanielSenat> But that could mess things up ...?
<GridCube> [1111111][22222][3333] >> [1111111][222]XX[3333] >> [1111111][222][333333]
<GridCube> no not really, just make it smaller, thats why i told you to be careful
<DanielSenat> But i can't touch the first part, it's locked
<GridCube> DanielSenat, yes, that can happen, you need to umount it first :P
<GridCube> all can be done from gparted
<DanielSenat> Aha, so how?
<DanielSenat> Ok cool brb
<DanielSenat> GridCube, Could'nt
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> then yes, you need to boot from a live cd
<GridCube> if you reaaaaaaaaally want
<DanielSenat> OK thank's
<DanielSenat> I just have some problem with hibernate and sleep
<DanielSenat> But, i guess it doesn't really is that big of a deal..
<GridCube> DanielSenat, read the !swap examples
<GridCube> it says something about hibernate
<DanielSenat> Ok
<DanielSenat> GridCube, "gksu gedit /etc/default/grub & to pull up the boot loader configuration" doesn't give me anything just the numbers [1] 2861
<GridCube> oh, i don't know what any of those things mean
<DanielSenat> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq from this page..
<GridCube> oh
<GridCube> DanielSenat, do you have installed gedit?
<GridCube> its not the default editor for xubuntu
<GridCube> change that to mousepad or leafpad
<DanielSenat> ok
<DanielSenat> cool!
<GridCube> also DanielSenat everything after the & is not necesary
<GridCube> if you add it it wont work :/
<DanielSenat> I know :) Thanks
<DanielSenat> everything is there, now i will reboot and hopen for the best! Hopefully hibernate will work!
<GridCube> :)
<Shirakawasuna> I'm having this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11198249
<Shirakawasuna> anyone have any ideas? It's super annoying to have notifications that don't go away
<mahasamoot> I'm trying out xubuntu for the first time on the liveCD, and right away there's a big problem... not only is the proper driver for my nVidia card not loaded, but the Additional Drivers dialog only gives the option of nouveau-rubbish.  How does one go about get the correct driver installed, as the install dialog often fails even when it offers to install the correct drivers?
<mahasamoot> Now I go to www.youtube.com, and flash isn't installed.  As much as I detest flash, is a major web component that's needed for normal web surfing.First impressions count.  Trying making a good first impression, by showing the nVidia banner at boot to let me know that the correct drivers are loaded, and installing flash by default.
<mahasamoot> Finally, I go to check the time, and NTP isn't installed either.
<GridCube> mahasamoot, flash is on xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> and the drivers for nvidia should be there if they are not search the on synaptic
<mahasamoot> GridCube, thank you for the point.  I know it's easy to get, the point I'm making is that I shouldn't need to get it, it should already be installed by default
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> is restricted for a reason
<mahasamoot> what reason?
<GridCube> privative license and closed software
<mahasamoot> id est, you don't want to install it.
<GridCube> its one of the very first things i install, the whole xubuntu-restricted-extras
<GridCube> but i know they are restricted
<GridCube> and i choose to accept that
<mahasamoot> horrible file manager
<GridCube> whit that attitude you ain't gonna win  a lot of friends around here bro
<mahasamoot> I'm just giving honest first impressions... I'm a refuge from KDE
<GridCube> oh... qt
<mahasamoot> I'm trying to find something better, that doesn't crash, and isn't slow as molasess in Jan.
<GridCube> things are different back there
<GridCube> well you can always change the filemanager
<mahasamoot> so far, xfce is fast and hasn't crashed... it might serve my needs
<GridCube> use nautilus if you want, but i would rather learn to like thunar
<well_laid_lawn> people who whinge about free stuff amaze me
<GridCube> also if speed is what your after try lubuntu as well
<mahasamoot> it's not thunar is it?
<GridCube> mahasamoot, ? what? xubuntu comes whit thunar
<mahasamoot> oh... I thot thunar was different, I wonder if it's just set up weird.
<mahasamoot> like, doesn't it have options for power users?
<well_laid_lawn> power users can find all the options they need themselves...
<GridCube> power users use a tty and if they feel nostalgic mc
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<mahasamoot> well, inspite of the warts, there's alot to like here... I'll install and give it a week.  Thanks for your help!
<GridCube> :) np
<mahasamoot> what's the hot key to open the run program dialog?
<GridCube> alt-f2
<mahasamoot> oh, I thot I had tried that... thanks!
<GridCube> no problem :)
<mahasamoot> I just tried moving the panel from the top, to the side of the screen and all the text changes orientation to match... except the clock
<mahasamoot> Install process is running smoothly so far
<mahasamoot> I like that Desktop config tool, it's got an option to get rid of the icons, which is a good thing
<mikodo> Quiet channel
<well_laid_lawn> it can be at times mikodo
<mikodo> Well, I am going to Xubuntu full-time after EOL of Lucid and Gnome2
<mikodo> Is there a lot like me?
<well_laid_lawn> seems there has been a few recently
<mikodo> How is the future for Xcfe?
<mikodo> Xfce i mean
<well_laid_lawn> I think it is pretty safe - #xfce will know about that
<mikodo> Oh, I start watching that too! Thx.
<well_laid_lawn> cheers ;)
<mikodo> You Too!
<dr_jkl> grrr
<dr_jkl> stupid wireless power management issue
<seidell> how do i install themes from http://xfce-look.org ?
<seidell> how do i install themes from http://xfce-look.org ?
<seidell> how do i change xfce theme?
<Unit193> Menu > Settings > Settings Manager > Appearance OR Window Manager
<Unit193> Eh?
<IdleOne> I think that was a mistake
<IdleOne> he will fix it.
<Unit193> It's fine, I obey
<xubuntu_fail> hey, can you help me installing xubuntu?
<xubuntu_fail> it fails after the check if my internet connection is working and my notebook is plugged in
<xubuntu_fail> seems like nobody wants to help me :'(
<xubuntu_fail> Nach "Installation von Xubuntu wird vorbereitet" hängt sich ubiquity auf :(
<madnick> Is it the Beta?
<xubuntu_fail> no
<xubuntu_fail> 11.04
<madnick> Alternate CD?
<xubuntu_fail> no, normal cd
<xubuntu_fail> i tried xubuntu because ubuntu and kubuntu failed too
<madnick> is it when selecting language? could you dump to a tty and see what it says?
<xubuntu_fail> after language selction
<madnick> But do you get pass language selection?
<madnick> or does it hang directly
<xubuntu_fail> i select my langue click next, it check if my internet is working, i click next and it hangs
<madnick> Oh okay
<madnick> But if you press ctrl+alt+f2
<madnick> is there a warning there?
<xubuntu_fail> no, anything normal
<xubuntu_fail> only that ubuntu comes with no warranty
<madnick> It may be a different tty, im not sure
<DanielSenat> Hi, I can't boot from my xubuntu cd
<xubuntu_fail> they are all empty
<xubuntu_fail> @DanielSenat have you tried burning it again?
<DanielSenat> xubuntu_fail, No I havn't
<madnick> xubuntu_fail: is your image checksum alright?
<xubuntu_fail> yes
<xubuntu_fail> i checked it twice
<DanielSenat> I can boot from it, but when i chose try xubuntu without installing it just takes so much time, xubuntu is written on the screen, but no boot
<madnick> Sorry I have not heard of this bug previously
<xubuntu_fail> @DanielSenat It can up to 20 minutes
<DanielSenat> xubuntu_fail, OK, it explains everything..
<madnick> Thing is however, if you had a normal CD, the first dialog is checking internet connection, ive looked for bugs and I cannot find anyone like this
<xubuntu_fail> oh, then i must try burning an alternate cd...
<knome> xubuntu_fail, how much ram?
<xubuntu_fail> 2GB
<xubuntu_fail> 2GHz
<knome> oki, then it's not that :P
<knome> because something similar might come up with very little ram
<knome> maybe the graphic card then, so better try alternative as you thought
<xubuntu_fail> oh, i forgot that my hard drive makes read/write sounds and the led is blinking but nothing on the screen happens
<xubuntu_fail> oh year my graphic card is making OFTEN problems
<xubuntu_fail> ATi Mobility radeon 9700
<knome> have you searched for google if it should work with (x)ubuntu?
<xubuntu_fail> there are 2 year old reports it should work
<knome> well, no reason why it shouldn't... but there are a few cards that are kind of your worst nightmare...
<knome> okay
<xubuntu_fail> but with a new update it stopped working (cant remember which one)
<knome> mm
<knome> that sometimes happen
 * xubuntu_fail wents on to burnws :( an alternate cd.... with windo
<DanielSenat> Jag följde följande guide, nu funkar swap bra, men extended aktiveras inte https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<DanielSenat> sorry.. i tough i was in the swe channel
<DanielSenat> I followed this guide to get moreswap and i did :) But when i open gparted "/dev/sda2 -- extended" is not active..
<DanielSenat> swap is active, but not extended
<DanielSenat> Jag har en dev/sda2 som inte används
<DanielSenat> kan jag ta bort? har skapat ny swap..
<DanielSenat> Grejen är att denna heter inte swap och kördes förr. Filsystemet heter extended
<DanielSenat> sorry wrong channel..
<DanielSenat> I have a dev/sda2 not in use, can i delete it? Filesystem is extended
<DanielSenat> I made my linux-swap bigger and after that, sda2 doesn't work
<Guest52542> Maybe the extended swap destroy sda2
<DanielSenat> I don't know but eveything works fine
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/bvGqpuXr
<DanielSenat> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ can i chose any of the newer kernals? I have naty narval xubuntu
<Guest52542> depend on your hardware
<DanielSenat> silentpapa, Ati drivers
<DanielSenat> toshiba laptop
<DanielSenat> intel
<DanielSenat> can i do a command that says more?
<DanielSenat> in terminal?
<TheSheep> lshw
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/c1WaFyws
<DanielSenat> silentpapa, di u see?
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/c1WaFyws what kernel should i have?
<DanielSenat> how to chose witch kernel to boot?
<mahasamoot> Hi, I'm just trying Xubuntu for the first time.
<mahasamoot> I'm a refuge from KDE4.... which is soooo slow, and also still crashes
<mahasamoot> I just installed Xubuntu last night, and am trying to get the hang of it
<mahasamoot> While it's much faster and there's alot to like, one huge problem I have is the "Run Program..." dialog
<TheSheep> what about it?
<KM0201> mahasamoot: ..?
<mahasamoot> it's useless, no help at all... why doesn't it search as I type
<mahasamoot> can it be replaced?
<TheSheep> sure, you can use anything
<TheSheep> like gnome-do or something
<TheSheep> hmm, synapse, launchy
<mahasamoot> thanks, I'll have a look
<mahasamoot> I'm tried of this silly thing that thinks everything I type is a search term for the web browser.... when it's called "Run Program"
<TheSheep> huh?
<TheSheep> xfrun4 only starts programs
<TheSheep> synapse looks kinda nice
<mahasamoot> for example, if I type "gnome-do" into the "Run Program" dialog, it opens a tab in firefox, and puts gnome-do in the location bar, then ff tells me there is no such website
<mahasamoot> tho, I see that gnome-do wasn't installed... perhaps it would run if I had it... which I soon will.
<TheSheep> is that the same dialog that appear when you press alt+f2?
<mahasamoot> yes
<TheSheep> that's strange, it doesn't do web searches for me
<TheSheep> maybe it's some option
<mahasamoot> I misspoke... it's not really a search, it just thinks it's a webpage
<TheSheep> but yeah, it's not supposed to search for programs or files, it just executes the command you put there
<mahasamoot> if I type "google" it opens google in a tab in ff
<TheSheep> I guess that's a new thing
<mahasamoot> I guess it's not as bad as I first thot... tho, a step down for sure, when you're used to tab-completion...
<mahasamoot> TheSheep, thanks for the help... I've got to reboot due to updates L8R :-)
<Joshua17th> how i can play minecraft on xubuntu?
<GridCube> Joshua17th, ask #minecraft
<Joshua17th> okay!
<GridCube> probably you need to install some java stuff and run it?
<Joshua17th> it whines about its downloaded from another source and says it dangerous to execute
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like some horrible propriety application crap there...
<desaiu> Where is /dev/audio?
<desaiu> What replaced it?
<DanielSenat> http://pastebin.com/anmz5jvT
<DanielSenat> is evrything alright?
<well_laid_lawn> seems fine - what's the concern?
<xubunturob> Sorry I am very new to chat
<xubunturob> I am also new to xubuntu and am having troubles with playing mp3 codecs
<DanielSenat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1852889
<well_laid_lawn> DanielSenat: use your words
<DanielSenat> well_laid_lawn, Just wondering why there is the line UUID=266993e7-df52-4780-a74f-3390a183b7cc /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<DanielSenat> error scars m ;)
<DanielSenat> scares me
<well_laid_lawn> xubunturob: install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<well_laid_lawn> DanielSenat: that's a mount option for when errors ocuur
<GridCube> DanielSenat, it means that in case of errors it will start on read only
<DanielSenat> aha ok!
<DanielSenat> Then it's fine
<DanielSenat> :)
<GridCube> :)
<DanielSenat> Thank's
<well_laid_lawn> so if the systems errors the / partition gets remounted readonly
<xubunturob> @well_laid_lawn do I select that in the synaptics package manager or from term
<DanielSenat> OK
<well_laid_lawn> xubunturob: it's your choice
<well_laid_lawn> either will work
<xubunturob> kk going to give it a go
<DanielSenat> Still not hibernate/suspend .. What kernel would work with my system? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300] [1002:5460]
<DanielSenat> I am on natty narval
<xubunturob> @well laid lawn: the marked changes are now being applied"
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | xubunturob
<ubottu> xubunturob: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<well_laid_lawn> you can type wel<tab> to get well_laid_lawn
<xubunturob> well_laid_lawn, oh very nice cause typing that out all the time suckish
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<xubunturob> well_laid_lawn, Success thank you very much my new friend of today
<well_laid_lawn> cheers ;)
<xubunturob> ;)
<xubunturob> well_laid_lawn, I am listening to: Orc March( ft. snowflake, wolf sebastian, spinning merkaba) by basematic from ccMixter creative commons. You should give it a listen. Well thanks again cheers to you mate, I'm off
<well_laid_lawn> see ya
<xubuntu961> Hi
<knome> hell
<well_laid_lawn> o
<knome> +o...
<xubuntu961> I'm a new xubunuts's usr
<well_laid_lawn> :)
<knome> !language | knome
<ubottu> knome, please see my private message
<knome> ;)
<xubuntu961> i'm installing xubuntu by first
<xubuntu961> i'm very happy. You don't care, but i want to say it, jajaja
<well_laid_lawn> woot
<knome> of course we care. nice to hear you are happy with xubuntu
<csenger41> hey everyone :)
<knome> hello
<csenger41> i would like to know how can I customize my menu?
<csenger41> ohh, its Xubuntu 11.04
<knome> csenger41, install alacarte and run it.
<csenger41> knome: is it repo?
<knome> csenger41, yes, it's in the repositories
<csenger41> knome: woot, great, thx :)
<knome> no problem
<csenger41> one more thing: how can I make a custom install CD about Xubuntu?
<knome> afaik it's the same process as with the ubuntu cd's, but i'm not familiar with that
<csenger41> i mean i want to add some programs and remove others so i dont have to do it after install
<csenger41> ohh but idk how to do it with ubuntu CD either
<knome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<knome> that should be a good starting point
<xubuntu961> have anybody use xubuntu as a download server?
<knome> xubuntu961, what does that mean? just a normal server that serves files via http?
<xubuntu961> i have an old PC
<xubuntu961> PIII and 512mb RAM
<xubuntu961> so i've installed xubuntu to download files, videos, etc
<xubuntu961> and i think that someone use xubuntu for it
<knome> i don't quite understand
<xubuntu961> i'm a gnome and a Win user, but it's my first install
<knome> what's your native language?
<xubuntu961> spanish. My english is poor, as you see, jajaja
<knome> !es > xubuntu961
<ubottu> xubuntu961, please see my private message
<xubuntu961> ok!
<knome> hmm...
<knome> yeah, there is a spanish channel
<knome> you can ask about xubuntu there too, they should be able to help
<xubuntu961> ok!! thank you ubottu and knome
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu961> bye and thank you again
<focalt> is anyone familiar with dns configuration?
<csenger41> no, not me sry
<knome> somewhat
<csenger41> knome: UCK is perfect for my problem :)
<csenger41> well thx for the help :)
<csenger41> bye
<dr_jkl> is there any way to make thunderbird and it's notifciations show up in the same way that pidgin's do in the notification area?
<knome> dr_jkl, disable the notifications, install the plugin 'mailbox-alert' and use something like "/usr/bin/notify-send New\ mail\ (%server) <b>%sendername</b>:\ %subject" as the Command to run with the plugin
<knome> dr_jkl, "disable the notifications" as in disable the default *thunderbird* notifications
<Shirakawasuna> hmm
<Shirakawasuna> thunderbird's notifications show up pretty normally for me. Do you mean the mail icon, dr_jkl?
<dr_jkl> Shirakawasuna: yes
<dr_jkl> Shirakawasuna: that's exactly what i mean
<Shirakawasuna> dr_jkl: I think you basically have to wait for 11.10
<Shirakawasuna> dr_jkl: I have that same issue and have failed to figure it out after trying several guides
<Shirakawasuna> dr_jkl: If you find a solution, though, tell me so I can fix mine too :)
<dr_jkl> :)
<dr_jkl> i hope someone notices my bug soon :s
#xubuntu 2011-10-02
<dr_jkl> how do i add things to the dock at the bottom of the screen?
<GridCube> dr_jkl, rightclic>panel>add new elements
<NoobEd> Hi, came here looking for help with xubuntu I can't find on web
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have to state the issue and be patient in here sometimes
<well_laid_lawn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<well_laid_lawn> 75 ppl in the channel - must be getting close to the record :)
<NoobEd> first time here, Using a black theme Network monitor very hard to see can I modify?
<well_laid_lawn> right click it and see what comes up
<well_laid_lawn> I think it'll be using the themes colours tho
<NoobEd> gives me choice of colors for bars, but display is dark against black
<well_laid_lawn> sounds like the theme might be not quite right
<NoobEd> using Midnight OSX theme
<NoobEd> I'd just like to see the network progress bars better. Conky is great, but hidden when windows are maxed
<well_laid_lawn> you said you could change the bars colours...
<NoobEd> yeah, changed them to white and off-white, but on the black panel they still show up very dark on black background
<well_laid_lawn> I'd try another theme for now
<well_laid_lawn> maybe someone that's on in a bit will know
<NoobEd> got knocked off, i'm back
<well_laid_lawn> resurrected?
<NoobEd> changed my theme. the network monitor shows ok now- switched to one called aud-Defaule
<NoobEd> Thats default
<well_laid_lawn> great
<NoobEd> the bars for network now show great, but workspaces are black on black
<NoobEd> if no windows open in a workspace I can't see the separation between spaces
<NoobEd> guess I'll just have to live with that for a while and see...thanks for the suggestion well_laid_lawn, bye
<sp4z> seems my window manager is having some issues. there is no title bar or close/minimize etc around anything anymore. tried reinstalling xfce but still having problems anyone able to point me in the direction of a solution?
<sp4z> fixed, xfwm4 --replace
<Fudge> anyone know if xubuntu would work well on a 1.2gig celeron old laptop with 256 ram, it had win me on it
<well_laid_lawn> mightn't be the quickest but should work
<well_laid_lawn> firefox and other large apps might be a hassle
<Fudge> think lxde might be light weight for the user
<well_laid_lawn> the apps you use will be more important afaik
<well_laid_lawn> with just 256mB
<Fudge> its a mates son so online games in web browser
<Fudge> would 512 make it a lot better
<Fudge> might be able to scrounge ram up, prob 72pin stuff
<well_laid_lawn> a bit better I wouldn't say alot for online games
<Fudge> tks
<well_laid_lawn> luck :)
<mikodo> Blew up my Lucid Xubuntu (Xfce 4.6) install; but when i reinstall, how can I place icons on the panel for web-links for Ubuntu forums etc.
<well_laid_lawn> does right click and add launcher work?
<mikodo> I think it asks for a path or command, and I don't know how to do that
<Sysi> bookmarks plugin could do that, but you can also create launchers with command like 'firefox http://ubuntuforums.com'
<mikodo> Alright guys, I'll give it a try next time ..Thx
<Wulai> May I know how to add dictionaries to my dictionary in Xubuntu?
<Wulai>  May I know how to add dictionaries to my dictionary in Xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> Wulai: the app you use has a dictionary not xubuntu - which app do you want a dictionary for?
<well_laid_lawn> abiword or ?
<Wulai> xfce4-dict
<well_laid_lawn> !info xfce4-dict
<ubottu> xfce4-dict (source: xfce4-dict): Dictionary plugin for Xfce4 panel. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-3ubuntu3 (natty), package size 154 kB, installed size 856 kB
<Wulai> I just want have the English word translated into Chinese!  But now it is explained in English!
<TheSheep> Wulai: it uses the same dictionaries as the command line 'dict' command
<TheSheep> Wulai: they are in the repository as 'dict-*
<well_laid_lawn> or aspell/ispell if this is right - http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/applications/xfce4-dict
<TheSheep> Wulai: they are in the repository as 'dict-*' packages
<Wulai> Where can I find them?
<TheSheep> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Wulai> Thank you everybody! I'll have a try!
<lamer_ru> need help in rus lang
<lamer_ru> вообщем, вопрос такой - как в xubuntu увидеть температуру цпу, мб?
<Sysi> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<lamer_ru> thanks
<DanielSenat> How to create a pdf from AbiWord?
<well_laid_lawn> DanielSenat: from here - http://www.abisource.com/wiki/FaqCreatingPDFs - choose pdf from save as dialog
<DanielSenat> cool
<Wulai> How can I open a ppt file in Xubuntu?
<ElderDryas> Open/Libre Office
<sean-w> Hello. Somehow, I think I disabled xcomposite when I deleted my .config/sessions/*. How can I re enable it to get my transparent panel back?
<ElderDryas> sean-w: It depends, how did you "delete" the files/folder?
<sean-w> rm
<ElderDryas> Sorry, they're gone, Jim :(
<ElderDryas> However you did the customization the first time, you'll have to do it again
<sean-w> I don't mind having the sessions gone. I needed to delete it because the entire session was messed up. Metacity wasn't run running, and the file manager wouldn't open my home folder. Deleting thessions fixed that.
<ElderDryas> One fix, one problem.  Looks like a wash to me :)
<sean-w> I didn't customize that panel. I tried to enable transperancy on that panel by hand, and it wasn't an option. Google seems to think that xcomposite must be enabled first.
<sean-w> Yeah, it's just bugging me :)
<ElderDryas> Panel Preferences>Appearence>Alpha might do what you want
<sean-w> That's the problem, alpha isn't listed anymore. Just None, solid color, or use background image.
<ElderDryas> you running 11.10B2 ?
<sean-w> 11.04
<ElderDryas> I'm not sure what's going on, but on my 11.04 system (re0installed last night and with all current updates), has the Alpha option
<sean-w> Hi all. How do I set the system-wide default audio recording device?
<GridCube> !audio
<GridCube> mmm
<GridCube> how weird
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<viller> how do I remove gmusicbrowser? It's not in the software center and synaptic says it's not installed
<TheSheep> viller: what makes you think it is installed?
<viller> :D you're right, it's not. I guess I already got rid of it
<viller> it was still on the panel so I got confused
<xubuntu344> alguien habla español?
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #xubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #xubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GridCube> xubuntu344, :) ven a #xubuntu-es o a #ubuntu-es :D
<xubuntu344> muchas gracias
<mikodo> Well another newbie's first: To create a launcher in panel say for Ubuntu Forums; Right Click "Add to Panel -> Custom Application Launcher -> Add -> in Name; add something like Ubuntu Forums -> in Command; add firefox http://www.ubuntuforums.org -> Click on Close ... Th th that's all folks!
<GridCube> mikodo, you could also download a png icon and use it for the launcher :P
<mikodo> GridCube: I'll look into png icons's.. where ever they are found. The one I got is ugly! .. Thx
<GridCube> mikodo, this is always a good place to start http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/?q=xubuntu
<GridCube> also google images :P
<mikodo> Will do ... I found the png icons ... one looks great for Ubuntu!
<mikodo> GridCube: Thanks, this is going to be fun :^)
<mikodo> Thx. Lots of Xubuntu stuff here: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/?q=xubuntu
<andyafw> who
<andyafw> hello
<knome> hello
#xubuntu 2012-09-24
<erkan^> which folder can I add emblenen? for thunar
<oxxxy> hey
<oxxxy> i need some help with a dual boot
<oxxxy> i installed windows into a partition
<oxxxy> configured windows
<oxxxy> now it's time to reinstall grub
<oxxxy> so i can select xubuntu
<oxxxy> go into terminal
<oxxxy> sudo grub
<oxxxy> command not found
<oxxxy> i figured im used grub2
<oxxxy> so that should work
<oxxxy> also
<holstein> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<oxxxy> im on the liveCD
<holstein> i refer to that, the 'recovery from live CD' part... or recover after installing windwos
<oxxxy> if it tells me
<oxxxy> to mount
<oxxxy> sda5
<oxxxy> (whre xubuntu is)
<oxxxy> ive already done it
<oxxxy> and it tellems
<holstein> oxxxy: it tells you how to reinstall grub
<oxxxy> its not in /etc/fstab
<holstein> oxxxy: i have always refered to that link... the part about reinstalling from a live cd.. thats what you are using?
<oxxxy> yes
<holstein> oxxxy: whats not in fstab? if fstab is borked, that'll be differnt from a grub issue
<oxxxy> alright
<holstein> oxxxy: you can pastebin any errors you are having
<oxxxy> um...
<oxxxy> i could just tell you
<oxxxy> it's not a lot
<oxxxy> im trying to mount sda5
<holstein> oxxxy: id like to see a pastebin, but do what you like
<holstein> oxxxy: why?
<holstein> why are you trying to mount sda5? is that from the guide?
<oxxxy> because sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<oxxxy> returns
<holstein> oxxxy: are you having an error in mounting?
<oxxxy> yes
<oxxxy> okay
<oxxxy> guys
<oxxxy> cool down
<oxxxy> explaining here
<oxxxy> sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<holstein> oxxxy: guys?... its just you and i
<oxxxy> returns
<oxxxy> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<oxxxy> so i check gparted
<oxxxy> it says unallocated
<oxxxy> and lists my drive
<oxxxy> which is wierd
<oxxxy> so i tried to mount my ubuntu partition
<oxxxy> and that returns
<holstein> oxxxy: i would just install grub... to the drive... windows installed to the mbr
<holstein> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oxxxy> mount: can't find /dev/sda5/mnt in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<oxxxy> im trying to install it
<oxxxy> but it wont go
<holstein> it?... grub?
<oxxxy> yes
<oxxxy> give me a line of code
<oxxxy> that isn't sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<erkan^> which folder can I add emblenen? for thunar
<holstein> maybe you would prefer https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub, "the graphical way" oxxxy
<holstein> erkan^: you'll have to elaborate... i dont find that in a search... maybe its a typo?
<oxxxy> where is boot-repair.. i dont see it
<oxxxy> and run is turning up nothing
<holstein> oxxxy: i would try installing it in the live environment if i didnt see it.. ive always used the other method
<erkan^> holstein, typo?
<oxxxy> okay
<holstein> erkan^: when i search "emblenen", i dont find anything.. so you'll need to elaborate on what that is... i was asking also maybe it was a typo?
<erkan^> a wait
<oxxxy> holstein thank you
<oxxxy> this seems to be working
<erkan^> http://www.picpaste.com/pics/emblenen-sAMgzntQ.1348456408.png, holstein . i want add self picto in emblems. which folder can i add self emblens
<erkan^> do you understand me, holstein ?
<holstein> erkan^: more than before... i would just right click and change the icon.. is that not what you want?
<holstein> erkan^: you want to add custom emblems?
<erkan^> I want another emblen than standard emblem, holstein
<erkan^> yes
<holstein> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1830 is what i fine erkan^ .. not sure how current that information is
<erkan^> do you know how?
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 1830 in general "Allow to add custom emblems" [Enhancement,Assigned]
<erkan^> ok i go read
<holstein> erkan^: i found that here http://thunar.xfce.org/pwiki/documentation/faq ..the section on emblems... seem to be "in process" to allow custom emblems
<erkan^> How can I add new emblems?
<erkan^> It's on the move, see bug 1830.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1830 in linux-source-2.6.10 (Ubuntu) "initrd 2.6.12 series haven't atiixp ide module (kernel panic at boot)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1830
<holstein> erkan^: right, thats what i read... that its "in progress"... you cant do it yet
<holstein> erkan^: i would try and locate the emblems directory and try adding one... or editing one that is there
<erkan^> I cannot find "mytheme" for /usr/share/icons, holstein
<holstein> erkan^: i would just search around... ls and cd til you find what you are looking for
<erkan^> gthumb, holstein ?
<erkan^> /usr/share/gthumb?
<holstein> erkan^: i would search by the names of some of the emblems i see
<erkan^> I cannot find, holstein
<holstein> erkan^: i dont know what they are named, but they are somewhere
<erkan^> yes very difficult find, holstein
<erkan^> Benedikt Meurer have maked thunar, holstein
<holstein> erkan^: /usr/share/icons/gnome/scalable/emblems/emblem-default-symbolic.svg
<holstein> erkan^: im not sure.. im sure they are somewhere, though im not sure if thunar would notice you changing them
<erkan^> i cannot find a folder "scalable"
<holstein> erkan^: the bug says "feature on the way" so i would just follow that bug report, or use a filemanager that supports the functionality you seek
<holstein> good luck!.. im out for a bit..
<erkan^> ok thx for helping, holstein
<xrs1> i added the CPU monitor to the lil pop up launcher at the bottom of the screen and now I cant get rid of it. cant move it, right click and left click do nothing. any ideas on how to remove the CPU monitor?
<Sysi> xrs1: use panel settings -> items
<xrs1> thanx
<Sysi> sorry for delay but I just woke up :P
<xrs1> so long as it gets answered, does it really matter?
<Guido1> Hello,i want to swich from ubuntu to xubuntu. what is the difference between "desktop" and "alternate"?  have i to do something to make the instalation cd bootable or not and can i use a cd or do i have to use a dvd?
<tsimpson> Guido1: you only need the CD if you want to reinstall, you could just install the xubuntu-desktop package and remove the ubuntu-desktop package
<tsimpson> Guido1: to answer your other questions: see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/12.04.1/release/ for what the difference between the desktop and alternate CDs are; you don't need to do anything to make it bootable, just make sure to burn the .iso as an "image" rather than creating a CD with the .iso listed as a file; and you don't need a DVD, CD's will work fine, but DVD's will work fine too
<XATRIX> any idea on how to enable/disable services in xubuntu ?
<olbi> Preferences -> Session
<XATRIX> ...wher's :(  preferences ?
<olbi> Main Menu -> Setttings -> Settings Manager
<TheSheep> XATRIX: actually it's settings -> sessions and startup
<olbi> Session and startup
<olbi> sorry for that :P
<XATRIX> no , can't find iBUS daemon service in autostart menu
<XATRIX> still need to enable iBUS for runlevel or so
<XATRIX> cause when i start my laptop, it doesn't start
<XATRIX> so i have alt-shift instead of ctrl+shift
<TheSheep> XATRIX: in the settings you should see 'keyboard input methods'
<XATRIX> yes, and i use it
<XATRIX> but the iBUS didn't start automatically
<XATRIX> that's why i guess it didn't corrent my input methods on fly
<Guido1> hello, i just tryed xubuntu - not instaling and could find seamonkey with the software center, but as i wanted to see more information i got an error. can i instal seamonkey on xubuntu?
<well_laid_lawn> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in precise
<well_laid_lawn> !find seamonkey
<ubottu> Found: enigmail, xul-ext-calendar-timezones, xul-ext-gdata-provider, xul-ext-lightning
<well_laid_lawn> I haven't heard of seamonkey
<Guido1> well_laid_lawn, ubottu: it's a great broweser and mailprograme and i like it a lot. i want to keep it as i move from ubuntu to xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> if it's available for ubuntu it's there for xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Guido1> well_laid_lawn: thank you
<well_laid_lawn> Guido1: http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=2467379
<well_laid_lawn> might help
<Guido1> i also have another question. i wanted to test xubuntu on another computer, but it just started into ubuntuhowever i told it to start from the CD. can the reason be that i don't have enough space on the harddisk? i thought it wil just run on CD and not move something to the harddisk
<Guido1> well_laid_lawn: thanks for the link
<well_laid_lawn> cheers :-)
<Guido1> cab you help me with the other question?
<Guido1> *could
<well_laid_lawn> I didn't see the other question
<well_laid_lawn> what was it?
<Guido1> i also have another question. i wanted to test xubuntu on another computer, but it just started into ubuntuhowever i told it to start from the CD. can the reason be that i don't have enough space on the harddisk? i thought it wil just run on CD and not move something to the harddisk
<Guido1> (into ubuntu,not xubuntu)
<well_laid_lawn> It doesn't move stuff to the hard disk
<well_laid_lawn> you need to set the bios to boot from the cd
<well_laid_lawn> you need to set the bios to boot from the cd first
<Guido1> as far as i know the bios is set to boot first from cd
<well_laid_lawn> if that's right and the cd is ok it would've booted into the live cd
<Guido1> thats whats iritating mee
<well_laid_lawn> tried the cd on another computer?
<Guido1> yes, there it worked
<well_laid_lawn> tried a different live cd on that computer?
<Guido1> on the computer with the problem? yes, thats how i instaled ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> I don't know what else to say...
<well_laid_lawn> seems strange
<Guido1> yes, i can check the bios again, but i'm quite sure about it
<Guido1> on the HD i only have a bit mor then 800 MB leeft so that was my idea
<well_laid_lawn> nahh the live cd does nothing with the hdd
<Guido1> i will chek the bios again
<Guido1> cd is the first and it seams to take a bit longer until the grup loader apears
<slash0mega> hello, im using xubuntu with a live usb with persistant data storage. i was wondering how i could stop it from automatiacly logging in as the live user  and to show the login promt at boot
<slash0mega> i think i found it :D
<slash0mega> it did not work, i still need a way to stop the xubuntu user from automaticly logging on on boot with my live usb
<recon_tv> slash0mega: well first is the live usb using persistence ?
<slash0mega> yes it is
<slash0mega> i used the pindrive linux app
<XATRIX> hi, what's the difference between "Mark for removal" and "Mark for complete removal" in synaptics?
<olbi> first only uninstal it from system, second remove all packages from computer
<TheSheep> XATRIX: the latter does --purge
<XATRIX> ok
<TheSheep> XATRIX: deletes configuration and data files too
<TheSheep> XATRIX: for example, if you have mysql-server installed, then the first will only remove the server binaries, while the second will also delete any databases you have created
<XATRIX> sounds great
<XATRIX> wanna remove xfce dictionary
<recon_tv> slash0mega: have a look in sudo gedit /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<recon_tv> slash0mega: well use leafpad not gedit
<recon_tv> and gksu :)
<recon_tv> lol, cut and paste hell
<slash0mega> i am not in the sudoers file....
<recon_tv> slash0mega: well, you probably already root, just look in the file. see fi it has Autologin = true
<recon_tv> slash0mega: and do you remember your password?
<slash0mega> yep
<slash0mega> got there vie gui, found autologin user
<slash0mega> do i just blank out the line?
<recon_tv> slash0mega: I'd back up the file first, then delete that file, but you could lose the pendrive if this does not work
<recon_tv> file/line***
<recon_tv> slash0mega: ^^
<slash0mega> then its a good thing its still a brand new install :)
<slash0mega> wait, do you mean lose the hardware, or the os
<recon_tv> the OS, we bread the login there is no way to fix it on a pendrive. unless you have another ubuntu machine to open it with
<recon_tv> break*
<slash0mega> i do have a laptop running ubuntu, was going to replace it with xubuntu if i like it enoghe :)
<recon_tv> slash0mega: then you golden, break away ;)
<bonno> hello.. i use 11.04 and i want to upgrade to 12.04..but when i go to the update manager the only option is 11.10...why 12.04 isnt there?
<slash0mega> So i just delete the file after i back it up right?
<recon_tv> slash0mega: no, just the line in the file that says autologin , and i create a adminuser before i restart
<bonno> hello.. i use 11.04 and i want to upgrade to 12.04..but when i go to the update manager the only option is 11.10...why 12.04 isnt there?
<recon_tv> bonno, there are updates and upgrades
<slash0mega> i allready got a admin user, so i shall delete the line, then restart. be back in a bit
<slash0mega> er, i think im read only
<bonno> yeah..so?!
<recon_tv> bonno the clue is in the name "update manager"!!!
<bonno> yeah!?
<recon_tv> slash0mega: you probably need to gksu that
<recon_tv> slash0mega: you probably dont have permissions to write to the file
<slash0mega> how can i give myself the permisions
<recon_tv> slash0mega: gksu normally does it for me?
<recon_tv> slash0mega: gksu leafpad /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<slash0mega> sudo is still giving me issues
<slash0mega> "the uderlying authorization mechanism (sudo) dose not allow you to run this program. contact the system administrator.
<recon_tv> slash0mega: try a "su"
<slash0mega> authentication failure... i tried blank, which works on some passwords, my user password, and "root"
<recon_tv> slash0mega: go to your ubuntu machine an open up the pen drive(dont boot the pendrive) and edit it from there
<slash0mega> ok, ill give that a try, ill open up this irc on another machine
<recon_tv> I'm off for a bit to buys some blank DVD's to back up this windows7, bbl
<slash0mega> ok, i am in ubuntu
<slash0mega> how can i find the file?
<torax> Um, what file?
<recon_tv> slash0mega: mount the pendrive, it'll be on that, in /mnt/*whatever*/etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<martinphone> any thoughts on why my laptop's battery, after fully charged and being at 68% automatically shuts off?
<martinphone> without a warning?
<martinphone> drop the last qm
<recon_tv> martinphone: I would guess because the battery is shagged and you not getting accurate % reports
<martinphone> the battery is supposed to last 90 minutes, yet this last time it went off after 15 minutes, and it was fully charged, is this concurrent with your theory?
<recon_tv> martinphone: how old is your battery, I've got a 6yo battery that shows 100% and shuts off immediately
<martinphone> 2 years old
<martinphone> its a li-ion
<recon_tv> martinphone: thats consistent with a shagged battery :)
<recon_tv> martinphone: even the hi spec'd ones only give 3,000 charges expected life
<martinphone> i havent even charged it 100 times
<martinphone> does having 2 DDR 2 GiB cards instead of 1 increase consumption?
<recon_tv> martinphone: would think just by a tiny fraction , memory not a big consumer
<martinphone> energy full design is currently double of energy full, which most probably means the battery is f*kkked
<martinphone> am i wrong?
<recon_tv> martinphone: I'm a cheepo so normally leave the battery in the wrapping, you is 2 yo, time to get a new one if you need long battery life
<recon_tv> yours*
<martinphone> can overheating be a cause? Iit happened while I had the machine on my knees, but with some heat exits covered with my pants
<martinphone> another 90 qds to spend
<recon_tv> martinphone: batteries just dont last, no other cuse needed
<martinphone> are sony batteries better than clevo ones?
<recon_tv> dont know
<Sysi> if seller tells battery should last 90mins, you're lucky to have 60 with light usage and 30 with heavy
<Sysi> if it's old machine, keeping it always connected to charge doesn't do good for battery
<recon_tv> god, wish this win7 stuff would end so i can get on to installing xubuntu
<recon_tv> hope that the right/bottom window resize area gets made a bit bigger in 12.20
<bazhang> 12.10 you mean
<recon_tv> :-[
<Sysi> you don't like alt-right-drag?
<torax> Sysi: thank you, did not know about that one
<SkippersBoss_> What alt right
<bazhang> SkippersBoss_, alt right drag
<recon_tv> Sysi: me? I dont like key-board shortcuts to use a UI for some reason.
<SkippersBoss_> onlyy have an alt on the lft
<recon_tv> UI/GUI i mean
<bazhang> SkippersBoss_, right drag    <-----
<SkippersBoss_> so that does not work here
<bazhang> SkippersBoss_, sure it does
<bazhang> drag to the Right
<recon_tv> sort of lost all the sarcasm there :-(
<SkippersBoss_> i m clearly in need of more caffeine
<SkippersBoss_> :-(
<recon_tv> waits for 3rd backup DVD to finish
<SkippersBoss_> forget i ever said something guys
<Sysi> recon_tv: you need to make greybird-accessibility fork, devs probably won't
<recon_tv> Sysi: actually, it's already there in Default 4.0 :)
<Sysi> many themes have wider borders, but if you want the greybird look
<recon_tv> Sysi: I just want it to work :)
<xubuntu563> hi everyone :)
<torax> hey
<xubuntu563> just wanted to say hi. i'm installing xubuntu now. i hope i'll become 100% xubuntu user
<xubuntu563> and thanks for saying hey
<torax> hehe
<xubuntu563> hi erkan^
<xubuntu563> nice to see a friendly name here
<xubuntu563> i bookmarked here. i hope it wont disappear after the installation
<xubuntu563> see you guys. i talked too much. take care :)
<erkan^> who was xubuntu563, torax ?
<torax> erkan^: some stranger
<erkan^> yes i think too, torax  :/
<Sysi> I need an alternative of FrontPage for linux, is seamonkey as easy as it?
<holstein> going only by the name, and having no idea what "frontpage" is, i say try scribus
<apm1> scribus = text editor ?
<holstein> after googling... ive used seamoney for wysiwyg html... i liked kompozer
<apm1> seamoney or seamonkey ?
<bazhang> with a k
<apm1> seamonkey = web suite
<apm1> a k ?
<bazhang> monKey
<holstein> apm1: scribus is more of a publishing suite
<holstein> apm1: i typo'd what Sysi typed correctly
<apm1> holstein, libre freesoftware ?
<Sysi> hmm, I'll tell actual needy one to check out if he likes either of those
<apm1> Sysi, say what ?
<holstein> http://www.kompozer.net/ ive used this on OSX, windows and linux
<Sysi> if *I* do html I use vim, frontpage looked complicated
<holstein> apm1: libre free?
<apm1> libre as in free as in freedom :)
<holstein> apm1: sure,... whats the question?
<apm1> Sysi, try blue fish it's awsome
<apm1> holstein, is scribus libre software ?
<holstein> http://www.scribus.net/canvas/Scribus "Scribus is an Open Source program that brings professional page layout to Linux/UNIX, Mac OS X, OS/2 Warp 4/eComStation and Windows desktops..."
<apm1> holstein, i didn't ask if it's "opensource" or not i asked if it's "free software " :P
<apm1> holstein, sorry just realized i was trolling you unintentionally , i apologize it won't happen again
<Cal> Hello, anybody that can help me with an issue with my usb microphone?
<holstein> Cal: i would check out the troubleshooting page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Cal> thanks, I'll look at it
<holstein> i would first open a terminal and check in lsusb for it.. then i would run aplay -l and arecord -l
<holstein> i would then install pavucontrol and open that and/or alsamixer
<Cal> ye I got that already
<Cal> It's listed in lsusb
<Cal> everything is on 100% in alsamixer
<Cal> and the AK5370 thing listed as my microphone in lsusb is chosen in pavucontrol
<holstein> Cal: arecord -l is the important one.. if you dont see it there, you wont hear it...
<Cal> k
<Cal> it's there
<Cal> card 1: AK5370 usb Audio
<holstein> Cal: then i would double check its not just muted.. maybe try and confirm that its functioning properly on another machine where you know it works... then, you can start trying different alsa and kernel versions. i usually test these via live CD's
<Cal> aye, it works, i've been using kubuntu for a few months
<Cal> with the same microphone
<holstein> Cal: sure, but what version of kubuntu? the kernel and alsa versions can make or break functionality
<Cal> 12.04, same as here
<holstein> Cal: both up to date?
<Cal> yes
<holstein> then, id say its just a simple little tweak, or something easy that we are overlooking...
<Cal> mhm
<recon_tv> alsamixer?
<Cal> I have it open right now in terminal
<Cal> all capture devices are at 100%
<recon_tv> cal. try right arrow, you might notbe seeing all of them
<Cal> Front Mix Capture Capture 1 Digital Rear
<holstein> i would look and confirm both kubuntu and xubuntu have the same kernel and alsa rev
<Cal> I sell all of tehm
<holstein> these are different machines too, correct?
<Cal> same machine
<Cal> I wiped kubuntu and installed xubuntu in its place
<recon_tv> Cal: have you looked in volume to see what output device is chosen
<Cal> you mean input?
<Cal> output in analogue output and works fine
<holstein> Cal: when? if kubuntu was older, and had an earlier kernel rev, the recent upgrade could have broken functionalitiy
<Cal> yesterday
<Cal> afternoon
<recon_tv> Cal: input then :)
<holstein> Cal: was kubuntu *totally* up to date?
<Cal> I'm pretty sure, I ran update/upgrade that day anyway
<Cal> input is the AK5370~
<Cal> that is listed as a usb device
<holstein> Cal: if you get tired of messing about in menus and buttons, i would try either an earlier kernel, or alsa version
<holstein> you can always try a live CD... test fuctionality.. note the kernel and alsa versions
<Cal> ye I'll do that
<Cal> I'll be back when booted from the live cd
<Cal> hey
<Cal> I didnt boot from the live enviroment but I figured it out
<Cal> if you're curious I wasn't a member of the pulse audio group :/
<Cal> but now I am :)
<Cal> and it's working
<Cal> thanks tfor the help
<xubuntu483> bonsoir tout le monde =)
<bazhang> !fr | xubuntu483
<ubottu> xubuntu483: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<xubuntu483> hi all =)
<recon_tv> !hi | xubuntu483
<ubottu> xubuntu483: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu645> hello
<xubuntu645> can someone help me
<xubuntu645> ive got a serious issue
<knome> !ask | xubuntu645
<genii-around> !details| xubuntu645
<ubottu> xubuntu645: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubottu> xubuntu645: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<knome> genii-around, ;)
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> !ask I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<ubottu> xubuntu645: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntu645> hello?
<xubuntu645> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<knome> !patience | xubuntu645
<ubottu> xubuntu645: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<xubuntu645> I have a problem consediring the boot, i replaced my OS with xubuntu 12.04.1 and when i boot up with the usb after the factory logo its goes into a black screen just with a little white line flashing.
<genii-around> Hm
<Sam___> Knome?
<knome> Sam___, yes?
<Sam___> Can you help me with my problem?
<knome> no, i don't have time right now
<knome> but please don't repeat
<Sam___> Ok, sure. But where can i find the solution?
<knome> or i'll have to remove you again from this channel; and ban
<knome> wait for the answer, or look at http://xubuntu.org/help/ for all support methods
<genii-around> Sam___: Have you tried setting the nomodeset option?
<Sam___> What is that?
<genii-around> !nomodeset | Sam___
<ubottu> Sam___: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Sam___> Listen, i LOVE xubuntu but im a comlete newbie
<Sam___> Oh thank you genii-around ill check that out and brb
 * genii-around makes more coffee and settles in
<Sam___> But the thing is i have 12.04.1 and i can manage to boot into OS but with the pendrive
<Sam___> not without the pendrive
<genii-around> Sam___: Then you probably installed the bootloader (GRUB) onto the pendrive instead of onto the hard drive
<xrs1> very likely
<Sam___> but i have grub on my filesystem
<Sam___> boot/grub is on my filesystem
<genii-around> Sam___: When you boot from usb, usually that drive is now sda for instance ( the first drive), and the hard drive would be sdb, but when you unplug the pendrive, the hard drive becomes sda. So the confusion comes when during install ... if you install GRUB to sda then, it is going to the pendrive and not to the hard drive.
<genii-around> Sam___: At any rate...  what is the result from the pendrive booted system when you do: sudo fdisk -l
<Sam___> Okay, so what i should is to reinstall xubuntu?
<Sam___> to dev/sdb
<genii-around> Sam___: You may have installed the system to the right drive but not the bootloader, hard to tell.
<genii-around> Sam___: The result of: sudo fdiskl -l     should show us what drive is what. You can run grub-install with some options to make it go to the correct MBR also
<recon_lap> how do you add a new tool bar?
<Sam___> I managed to install grub to  dev/sda but now i when i start the computer is says GNU GRUB version1.99-21ubuntu3.1 And then : Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions. And then: Grub>
<Ironsight> recon, right a panel, go to panel prefferences, and click the plus on the top of the panel preferences window
<Ironsight> right click* (just waking up)
<recon_lap> thx, I had just found it :)
<genii-around> Sam___: This is with the usb stick pulled out?
<Sam___> Yes
<genii-around> Sam___: So it looks like it didn't get a list of operating systems which are on the hd ( if any are there).
<Sam___> Its must be bcus when i boot with the usb and then take the usb the OS works fine.
 * genii-around sips his coffee and keeps waiting for the sudo fdisk -l results after being booted to the usb
<Sam___> ?
<Guido1> hello, i just instaled xubuntu, but i don't have any sound
<knome> Sam___, try to listen what you are told to do
<genii-around> Sam___: Please boot up to the pendrive again, and then we need to know the results of the command: sudo fdisk -l      when it is issued in Terminal. Then we will know what drive the system thinks is sda and which one it thinks is sdb, and so on. After that we can issue some commands to make it update GRUB and look for operating systems on the hard drive.
<recon_lap> Guido1: have you check the volume?
<Guido1> recon_lap: yes, it's maximum
<Sam___> Genii
<Sam___> It says fdisk: invalid option -- '1' Usage:  fdisk [options] <disk>    change partition table  fdisk [options] -l <disk> list partition table(s)  fdisk -s <partition>      give partition size(s) in blocks  Options:  -b <size>             sector size (512, 1024, 2048 or 4096)  -c[=<mode>]           compatible mode: 'dos' or 'nondos' (default)  -h                    print this help text  -u[=<unit>]           display units: 'cylinders'
<genii-around> Sam___: sudo fdisk -l
<genii-around> l as in lowercase L
<recon_lap> what the name of the system test program?
<Sam___> Now it says Disk /dev/sda: 320.1 GB, 320072933376 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders, total 625142448 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 4096 bytes / 4096 bytes Disk identifier: 0x00015706     Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1            2048   623069183   311533568   83  Linux /dev/sda2  
<recon_lap> the system hardware test that is
<genii-around> Sam___: That's all we need. The hd is being seen then as sda
<recon_lap> and what the name of the tempature plugin?
<Sam___> ok
<genii-around> Sam___: now:  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Sam___> Nothing is supposed to happen right?
<recon_lap> genii-around: do sudo apt-get install checkbox-qt then run checkbox-qt
<genii-around> Sam___: My work is getting busy right now. But the basic idea of what you need to do is found at http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repairrestorereinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd/
<genii-around> recon_lap: ?
<Guido1> recon_lap: what can i do?
<recon_lap> genii-around: open a terminal and enter "sudo apt-get install checkbox-qt" , put in you passwork when it asks and install that program
<knome> recon_lap, you mean Guido1
<recon_lap> opps :-[
<recon_lap> Guido: 1open a terminal and enter "sudo apt-get install checkbox-qt" , put in you passwork when it asks and install that program
<recon_lap> Guido1: ^^
<Mathias> :P
<recon_lap> brightness app does not work on intel HD4000
<recon_lap> anyone know the plugin for monitoring cpu temp?
<Mathias> atleast it works on my intel hd3000 ^^
<recon_lap> Mathias: more than can be said for openGL :P
<Mathias> :p
<Mathias> "open good luck" as someone said to me
<Guido1> recon_lap: why do i need a extra program?
<recon_lap> Guido1: it's a hardware testing program and it removes lots of little things that could go wrong
<Guido1> recon_lap: okee, just got some sound  music,but not the wav
<recon_lap> Guido1: looks towards the volume control again :P
<Guido1> recon_lap: now it's there to. i start to like xubunt  fixing itself :D
<Guido1> thanks
<recon_lap> cpu temp plugin anyone?
<recon_lap> the odd whiff of burning plastic got me worried :)
<Mathias> search the softwsre center :p
<Mathias> wsre=ware
<Mathias> on my phone :p
<Sam___> Genii , if you were nearby i wouldve kissed you
<Sam___> Sorry for bothering and thank you very much.
<genii-around> Sam___: So your system is booting now to the hard drive?
<Samwisel> Love you Genii-around! Thanks for the help
<genii-around> Samwisel: You're welcome. Your hd boots now?
<Samwisel> Yes sir
<recon_lap> sensors plugin not working :(
<Samwisel> So i recon the grub was installed on the usb
<GridCube> recon_lap, do you have lm-sensors installed?
<recon_lap> just got it working 47dec c
<recon_lap> opps, that was 40.7c
<GridCube> :)
<recon_lap> guess that smell is why they call it a burn in period :)
<Samwisel> Does anyone know how to get higher resolution?
<recon_lap> Samwisel: why what resolution have you got?
<recon_lap> temps up to 47c again, seems high >:o
<Samwisel> I got 800x600 right now
<recon_lap> going to reboot, think these temps are to high
<genii-around> 40C is not all that hot actually
<recon_lap> ok, panicked a bit there :-[
<snikendei> recon_lap: What kind of temps you got?
<genii-around> recon_lap: I have the upper limit usually set somewhere like 65-70C
<recon_lap> 115f , light load , keep getting the smell of cooking plastic every now and again
<snikendei> Me too. Don't think 50C is a lot, but guess that deppends on your cpu.
<genii-around> AMDs generally run hot to begin with
<recon_lap> read a post that was misleading, think the guy meant 105c as auto shutdown and had posted 105f
<recon_lap> new laptop, and have read about cooling bugs before.
<recon_lap> smell probably small amounts of oil getting vaped
<recon_lap> also very quite compared to my last laptop.
<martinphone> would you buy a battery with these specifications? New other (see details): A new, unused item with absolutely no signs of wear. The item may be missing the original packaging, or in the original packaging but not sealed. The item may be a factory second or a new, unused item with defects. See the seller’s listing for full details and description of any imperfections.
<recon_lap> martinphone: I would not buy such an item :)
<Kingsy> anyone in here using the open radeon driver?
#xubuntu 2012-09-25
<|Anthony|> anyone here familiar enough with pulseaudio to help me setup a system-wide instance properly?
 * AngelForget is away: Sono occupato
<XATRIX> hi, how can i disable crash report messages ?
<XATRIX> completely disable
<XATRIX> any idea how to force root filesystem check on next reboot ?
<XATRIX> i found  touch /forcefsck
<yface31415> if you would not be using xubuntu, what would you be using? are there other distributions, that provide xfce as polished as xubuntu does?
<TheSheep> yface31415: archlinux, possibly
<TheSheep> yface31415: many xfce devs use it
<Guido1> hello, i want to instal a printer (brother DCP 110C resp 115C). I already downloaded and executed cupswrapperDCP110C-1.0.2-3.i386.deb and dcp110clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.deb . What have i to do know? The printer is a samba printer
<T4sh1> Hi
<olbi> hello
<recon_lap> anyone know how to get the font larger in the title bar of windows?
<TheSheep> recon_lap: sure, set a larger font in window manager settings
<recon_lap> TheSheep: well I've change the font setting in Appearance , but that only changes fonts in apps, but cant find the setting that changes the Title of apps? any hits, cause i'v been looking
<recon_lap> ok, find it , bit hard to spot
<TheSheep> recon_lap: it's in the window manager settings
<recon_lap> TheSheep: find the setting manager is very fond hard use, it's very annoying that the setting manager closes after you open a sub option.
<recon_lap> as there are so many options you keep having to go to the Application Menu and open the setting manager again and again, I actually added it to my panel with a launcher
<TheSheep> recon_lap: it doesn't close
<TheSheep> recon_lap: just click 'overview' to go back
<TheSheep> recon_lap: it works exactly the same as the settings manager in gnome and macosx
<recon_lap> TheSheep: never used the "overview" button, guess I might of recognized it if it said "Back" instead
<TheSheep> it has a big-ass arrow pointing back on it
<recon_lap> guess I know now :)
<recon_lap> at the bottom of the screen which is normally off screen on these 9:11 screens
<TheSheep> you have one of these?
<recon_lap> the are nearly standard on laptops now, might have to numbers a bit wrong but they are twice as wide as tall
<recon_lap> nearly
<MCMasta> Hello there. I have a question about hardlinking. I have a lot of duplicated files in my home folder from backing up back and forth from different devices and I was thinking of using fdupes's hard-linking feature, to hardlink duplicate files and thus save space. From what I've read, this should work, but when I ran some test and hardlinked two pictures I just duplicated, Thunar showed that the directory had the size of the file times two.
<MCMasta> Can anyone explain this, is this how it is, is it something with Thunar or am I missing something?
<TheSheep> recon_lap: do you have one of these?
<TheSheep> MCMasta: thunar just looks at the sum of sizes of files in the directory
<TheSheep> MCMasta: it doesn't tell you how much they really take on the disk
<recon_lap> 13.6"x7.6"
<TheSheep> MCMasta: use the 'du' terminal command or the 'baobab' program to see the real disk usage
<MCMasta> I see... Thank you. So if I would back this directory up, would it just take the disc space of one picture?
<MCMasta> And what would happen if I backed this directory up to a NTFS harddrive?
<TheSheep> MCMasta: what do you mean by "back it up"?
<MCMasta> Copy it to a harddrive.
<TheSheep> MCMasta: if you make a copy of it, then you have two files, taking the space separately
<MCMasta> So it would take the disc space of two pictures?
<TheSheep> every time you make a new copy, you will get a new file taking up its disk space
<recon_lap> TheSheep:I thought a hard link only make a actual copy when it's different partitions?
<TheSheep> no matter if the file is hardlinked in several places of the directory tree, or just in one, each time you make a copy of it, you get a new file
<MCMasta> But if I copied the folder as a whole on to a ntfs harddrive, would it take up the space of both hardlinks of the pictures then?
<TheSheep> recon_lap: sure, but he is talking about making a copy of a hardlinked file
<TheSheep> MCMasta: depens on how you copy it
<TheSheep> depends
<MCMasta> I tend to use rsync.
<TheSheep> MCMasta: rsync has a variety of options for controling that
<MCMasta> Do I need to have a hardlink option added to the- Yeah, I see.
<TheSheep> MCMasta: not sure if ntfs supports hardlinks, though, probably not
<recon_lap> and a hard link is pretty useless as a backup, because if it get corrupted there is only one copy and you lose the data no matter how many links you have.
<MCMasta> It doesn't, that's why I'm asking what would happen. It's a windows filesystem.
<TheSheep> recon_lap: he's not talking about making hardlinks, but about making copies of hardlinked files
<MCMasta> recon_lap, I don't think you understand. I have multiple copies of files on- What he said.
<MCMasta> Or she, I don't know.
<TheSheep> MCMasta: my guess is that either rsync will throw up an error telling you that it cannot copy with those options, or that it will fall back to making multiple copies
<TheSheep> MCMasta: or both
<TheSheep> MCMasta: on the Internet nobody knows you are a dog :P
<TheSheep> MCMasta: the good news is that if you tar it up, it will only take the space of a single file
<MCMasta> Hm... Well, that's good enough. Thank you, you've been very helpful! And be careful so the doghunters on the streets don't take you! :P
<MCMasta> Nice!
<TheSheep> and tar will also preserve all the ownership and permissions of files
<MCMasta> That gave me more questions. :P
<TheSheep> the bad thing is that you can no longer access single files that way
<TheSheep> you have to untar them first
<MCMasta> Can I tar something so the end file ends up directly on the hard drive?
<TheSheep> it's like zip or rar
<TheSheep> except that tar doesn't compress, just puts it all in one file
<TheSheep> you can add optionz to gzip or bzip2 it though
<MCMasta> And the untar thing wouldn't be a problem, because I would only have to look at the files again if my harddrive failed.
<TheSheep> yeah
<TheSheep> it's good for making a "snapshot"
<TheSheep> but not for inceremental updates like with rsync
<MCMasta> I know what a tar is, but is there a target option, a destination for the file? Wait, I'll check myself
<TheSheep> -C
<MCMasta> Found it as you said it. Well, I wouldn't mind tarring up my files if I could save the amount of file space I would.
<MCMasta> And I could compress it while I'm at it.
<TheSheep> I think the -p options makes it preserve all permissions and stuff
<MCMasta> When I'm going to do the backing up stuff, I'll make sure to look through the options. :)
<MCMasta> Oh, one more thing, TheSheep, should I tar my home folder by being inside the folder and using * or being in /home and tarring the folder mcmasta (my username on linux, too)?
<TheSheep> MCMasta: I prefer the latter
<MCMasta> because?
<TheSheep> MCMasta: this way you will catch all the dot files too
<MCMasta> Oh, they don' follow otherwise?
<TheSheep> * doesn't catch them
<TheSheep> just try and see: `echo *`
<MCMasta> alright
<MCMasta> Yeah, I see. Then I used echo .* which gave me all the things that have a dot, so if I used tar * .* that would catch them all, wouldn't it?
<TheSheep> yeah, but doing it from one level up you don't have to remember taht
<TheSheep> that
<MCMasta> I see.
<MCMasta> Thank you!
<TheSheep> MCMasta: also think whether you want to exclude .cache, .thumbnails and trash
<MCMasta> I usually empty my trash before backing up, but how much space would .cache and .thumbnails use? In the mega- or gigabyte range?
<MCMasta> Oh, I checked myself, it's around 120 mb.
<Mike-Linux-NL> Hello everyone... is there any way i can add my nas and local network to the GTK bookmarks?
<TheSheep> MCMasta: try the "baobab" program, btw
<MCMasta> Well, thanks for all the help again, TheSheep, but I have to go now. See you some other time, hopefully in the offtopic chat, because here would mean I needed help, and that something was broke. :P
<MCMasta> and sure
<MCMasta> Nice, charts and stuff. :P Bye
<Samwise_> Hello! Does anybody know how i properly can install adobe digital editions?
<|Anthony|> i'm running a dual head setup and want compiz to start on both screens at login. I have starting on the primary screen, but the second screen i have to open a terminal and compiz --replace
<SkippersBoss> samwise_ http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6326
<|Anthony|> i'm looking at the session files and am not sure how to configure it in xfce-session.xml
<|Anthony|> anyone here even know what i'm talking about?
<theuser> i have a ubuntu laptop that turns it self of quite frequently
<theuser> i dont have time to see what the messages on the console is before it shuts down
<GridCube> |Anthony|, addint the string to >Configuration>session adn startup>autostart of applications" doesnt work?
<theuser> which logfiles would contain this info
<|Anthony|> GridCube, no there is a way to make it load instead of having the xfce desktop load. no need to load xfce first than replace. its a waste of time and resources
<|Anthony|> lol
<Mathias> theuser: checked the log?
<|Anthony|> theuser, check /var/log/syslog
<Mathias> there's logs of everything! (or almost everything) :)
<theuser> which file?
<|Anthony|> theuser, check /var/log/syslog
<GridCube> welp, this is a xubuntu channel, you migh want to find a compiz channel  |Anthony|
<|Anthony|> theuser, also might look at /var/log/kern.log
<|Anthony|> GridCube: no, it would be a xubuntu question seeing as how compiz doesn't start itself and it is an xubuntu config type file that i need to make an entry in to launch compiz
<Mathias> might be someone messed with your crontab just for a laugh :P
<|Anthony|> compiz doesn't really care which de it runs in
<|Anthony|> hehe
<GridCube> i dont think so, you just said you dont want to start xfce, so i dont think it has nothing to do with that
<GridCube> you need to tell compiz to start on other screen, thats not xfce fault
<|Anthony|> GridCube, do you know where the xfce4-session.xml file lives?
<theuser> Im seeing a bunch of "Critical temperature reached, shutting down"
<theuser> may that be the issue
<theuser> ?
<|Anthony|> theuser, what laptop do you have/
<GridCube> |Anthony|, >whereis xfce4-session.xml
<theuser> dell N4030
<Mathias> s/\/\?/
<|Anthony|> GridCube, i know where it is. i also know that that is the file i need to edit to launch compiz instead of the xfce window manager
<|Anthony|> ;)
<|Anthony|> i just am not sure of the syntax for the entry i need to make
<|Anthony|> GridCube, all the pretty gui frontends people use to change their settings have a backend to them. and sometimes there are more options in the files than there are in the gui
<GridCube> |Anthony|, i do understand that, but xubuntu doesnt ship compiz for a reason, its complicated to work with, if you really need advanced help on it you need to find a channel where people who knows how to work whit it actually reside, its not that im asking you to leave, but you wont get much help from us here, because we dont really know
<|Anthony|> lol at least you're honest
<|Anthony|> theuser, http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3518/p/19419961/19986330.aspx
<|Anthony|> you have probably found that link already though
<|Anthony|> theuser, looks like there is a diagnostic mode there in the bios which would *hopefully* give you more specific info
<|Anthony|> an error code we can use to reference
<theuser> yes, thank you for the help anyhow
<|Anthony|> theuser, what type of surface do you put the laptop on while in use?
<Mathias> "also see: rinsed the fan(s) from dust lately?"
<|Anthony|> hehe that's always a good place to start
<theuser> when in doubt why not just bust out the hammer
<Mathias> sledgehammer is better
<Mathias> but a "vertical mill" is even better :P
<theuser> I have a toolkit that can hack any computer
<theuser> really
<theuser> I bet a pint of beer i can hack any of your computers in less than 5seconds if i have physical access to it
<theuser> :-p
<Mathias> :P
<Mathias> physical access is fun
<Mathias> that's how i got xubuntu on this laptop, and admin on windows
<theuser> I was  thinking more in the lines of  finishing of some brew, then grab an ax an hack your computer
<theuser> Anyway i figgured out its failing hardrive... which is kind of what my little toe tingling was telling me
<Mathias> :s
<Mathias> that sucks
<theuser> good time for a SSD swap
<Mathias> ^^
<Mathias> xubuntu with ssd must be really fast
<theuser> well the good news is its still running so i'll slap the bitch into a usb cage and get the data out
<theuser> yes
<theuser> very
<theuser> if you have a 2-3 year old computer
<theuser> i'd sugest investing in ram and SSD instead of buying new
<Mathias> i got a "brand new" one and a laptop from 2004
<theuser> That'll probably take 2gb ram
<theuser> and a 32-64gb SSD
<Mathias> the old one?
<Mathias> nah, it got IDE
<theuser> and it outperform a budget new computer
<theuser> ahw snap
<Mathias> but i have shoved one gb ram into it
<theuser> IDE ssd is expensive industrial stuff usual
<Mathias> made it so much faster
<theuser> It would still be a great thin client tough
<Mathias> i use as a backup-server :P
<theuser> haha
<Mathias> and a nfs-share :P
<Mathias> works great for that
<theuser> I have a p4 running as thin
<Mathias> intel pentium m :P
<theuser> but i think a $60 android thing, about the size of a cigarete pack would probably out perform it
<Mathias> but i got 2 p4 servers as backup for the laptop :P
<Mathias> a rpi will out perform it :P
<Mathias> still waiting on the rpi though :s
<designbybeck> Greetings all, I'm fairly new to Xubuntu, having use Ubuntu and Kubuntu mostly. I do a project where we take donated computers, install FOSS and train kids how to use them. They get to keep the computers at the end.
<designbybeck> We are about to lunch another session this weekend. But this go around I have some under powered systems. 512mb, P4,  standard MoBo video
<designbybeck> I have Xubuntu running on it. I guess I'm just asking how to jazz it up a bit. Maybe best themes? and such?
<GridCube> designbybeck, if you need speed you might want to try lubuntu aswell, but as themes go you can check: http://xfce-look.org/
<GridCube> take to notice that you will need theme that are compatible with gtk2 and gtk3, if not things will be messed up
<designbybeck> I wasn't a fan of lubuntu GridCube and acutally Xubuntu is running well enough with those specs. I don't think I'll get to teach them Blender 3D this go around though! ;) But I did open OpenShot and edited a 480p video
<designbybeck> i'm chcking the themes now
<GridCube> i've found that MyPaint is pretty fun to play with aswel, my nephew and niece love it
<designbybeck> ah yes! I am not an artist but I love MyPaint. I do faculty development. And i've showed people how to use MyPaint as a whiteboard for their classroom
<GridCube> :)
<designbybeck> and of course David Revoy is a great showcase to the power of MyPaint and an Open Source Artistic workflow
<GridCube> kids like it because it has a gazillion painting tools, and its not complicated like gimp
<designbybeck> yeah! Have you tried Pencil?
<GridCube> nope
<GridCube> i do love pinta tho, even if its developed on mono
<GridCube> its by far the best painting tool on linux nowdays
<designbybeck> Pencil lets you animate as well
<GridCube> :) ill see it when i have time
<GridCube> :D but we should probably go to ot
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<designbybeck> gotcha
<designbybeck> GridCube: I hav a bunch of jumpdrives with random LiveBoot Linux installs for testing. Is there a way to check to see what Flavor the Distro is on a bootable drive without having to boot it?
<designbybeck> it has all the boot casper dists md5 ldlinux.sys autoruninf ect
<blackgatonegro> designbybeck, yes, usually by looking at the name of the iso file.
<designbybeck> no no, it is already burnt to the jumpdrive
<designbybeck> so there isn't an iso here
<blackgatonegro> designbybeck, well that depends on the linux version.
<designbybeck> it is ready to be booted off. I normally just throw it in and reburn another distro to it
<designbybeck> i was just hoping for a quick way to view it without having to burn again, or take the time to boot off it to see
<blackgatonegro> designbybeck, so, you dont' even want to use grub2?
<designbybeck> blackgatonegro:  I'm just trying to see what ISO did get burnt to the jumpdrive before I use it
<designbybeck> oh maybe the README.diskdefins file
<blackgatonegro> designbybeck well, just look at the files there, usually there is a txt orhtml file that says what distro is
<designbybeck> hmm maybe not
<blackgatonegro> in puppy linux case is the name of a sfs file
<blackgatonegro> for others distros
<blackgatonegro> there is sually a readme file
<blackgatonegro> or a html file that says "Welcome to *name of distro/version*"
<designbybeck> I didn't see that on this usb
<GridCube> designbybeck, there is a way, lsb_release -sc
<blackgatonegro> look for a "grub" folder
<GridCube> should work
<designbybeck> about to install xubuntu and dual boot a windows7 netbook so I can go chat with you guys while I'm testing out the xubuntu systems we'll be giving away this weekend
<GridCube> oh, you meant not by booting it
<blackgatonegro> if that usb boots by grub you can usually see the version on one of the grub files
<designbybeck> GridCube:  I was talking about before even booting, just plugging it into your system
<designbybeck> yeah
<GridCube> well then check /etc/lsb-release :P
<GridCube> its a txt file
<designbybeck> there isn't an /etc/ folder
<GridCube> D: what?
<blackgatonegro> designbybeck, stesp one is there any README file?
<designbybeck> oh I found it
<designbybeck> kinda
<blackgatonegro> read that one first
<designbybeck> /dists/precise
<blackgatonegro> ok, is ubuntu
<GridCube> mmm
<blackgatonegro> you have any clue what version?
<designbybeck> ah yes that README.diskdefines does show the distro
<blackgatonegro> it could be xubuntu
<blackgatonegro> ubuntu
<blackgatonegro> lubuntu
<blackgatonegro> and so on
<designbybeck> good now that we have that solved, in that time, I already burnt xbuutnu to the flashdrive
<blackgatonegro> there you go
<blackgatonegro> occans razor as it finest
<designbybeck> #define DISKNAME  Xubuntu 12.04 LTS "Precise Pangolin" - Release i386
<blackgatonegro> A LTS is usually the best
<blackgatonegro> want to know a secret?
<blackgatonegro> there is an ubuntu even lighter than lubuntu
<blackgatonegro> but you need a really good internet conection
<designbybeck> ....go on......
<blackgatonegro> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<blackgatonegro> icewm ubuntu
<Pici> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<blackgatonegro> yes, but using it with icewm is the trick to make it very light
<designbybeck> wow
<designbybeck> that is light
<blackgatonegro> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal * there is how to
<blackgatonegro> the bad thing?
<designbybeck> the hard problem I'm having right now with these systems, is we try to get them to kids for school work. So we are doing more graphics and video
<blackgatonegro> you have to dowload about 1 gb of stuff
<blackgatonegro> well
<blackgatonegro> sugar is ok
<blackgatonegro> but is mostly english only
<blackgatonegro> xubuntu can work fine if you use light software
<blackgatonegro> icewm is the trick to make a really light ubuntu
<blackgatonegro> you can also try puppy linux
<blackgatonegro> but at least 256 of ram is recomended
<blackgatonegro> 12.4 LTS is recomended as is the last ubuntu with a cd image
<designbybeck> how do you install a theme?
<designbybeck> is there no easy install under Apperance?
<designbybeck> I was trying this one http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/#/d316eqx
<designbybeck> says Open Appearance Prefernces Click Install ?
<designbybeck> I'm not finding that
<blackgatonegro> in xubuntu
<designbybeck> yes
<blackgatonegro> go to settings/ settings manager / appearance
<designbybeck> ok
<GridCube> designbybeck, :) see the xubuntu.org faq's :D
<designbybeck> hmmm
<GridCube> you want number 7: http://xubuntu.org/news/faq-1110-oneiric/
<GridCube> :D
<designbybeck> well yes I knew there was that way, but I was thinking there might be a nice install button or something
<GridCube> nope
<designbybeck> Again these are things I'll be teaching the kids, but we'll be doing commandline stuff anyway so I'll make them sink or swim ;)
<designbybeck> Thanks
<GridCube> no install thingy, make a wishlist bug and ill back it up for 13.10
<GridCube> :P
<GridCube> i mean .04
<citr> GridCube,  it's designbybeck, don't kick me for two nicks
<citr> I'm on the netbook beside the computer i'm installing software on. I put the theme in /home/.themes/THEMENAME
<citr> but i don't see it when I go to apperance
<GridCube> mmmhm thats weird
<GridCube> try /usr/share/themes
<GridCube> that shoudl work
<citr> k let me  try that
<GridCube> but then, where are you looking for the theme? in >settings>appareance?
<recon_lap> is it possible to run a duel monitor through the VGA port on a laptop with intel HD 4000 card?
<citr> yes settings/apparence
<Sysi> citr: if you had settings dialog open when adding theme, close and re-open it
<citr> i did Sysi , even restarted the system for the heck of it
<Sysi> recon_lap: should be, try xrandr or arandr
<Sysi> citr: what files folder "themename" contains?
<Sysi> (if there's less than eight)
<citr> AWN EMERALD METACITY a-new-hope.tar.gz README Sysi
<Sysi> citr: extract that tarball and maybe move it's contents to themename or themename2
<GridCube> oh its compressed
<Sysi> you need to have gtk-something and maybe xfwm4 folders inside themename
<citr> op! That did it !
<citr> Thanks Sysi
<citr> althought I think the way this theme works , this video card can't support the graphics?
<Sysi> ahem?
<GridCube> citr, that should not be any difference from before
<GridCube>  but remember that themes need to work in both gtk3 and gtk2 spaces
<citr> this is what I was trying to use http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Divergence+IV+-+%22A+New+Hope%22?content=133892
<GridCube> citr, also sometimes if ~/.themes fail, they will work on /usr/share/themes
<GridCube> dont really know why
<citr> it has been a long time since I've done theme stuff with gtk2 3
<citr> i normally use ubuntu unity these days
<citr> and kde
<citr> so it looks like it is the window border part not displaying
<Sysi> you need to set that in window manager settings (stupid I know)
<citr> ah yes I see that now... but I don't see the a-new-hope theme on this list
<citr> do I have to install that somewhere else as well?
<Sysi> if that theme package didn't contain xfwm4 theme, you need separate one
<Sysi> http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/ordinary+black+glass+-+wormwood?content=140382
<Sysi> this has same style but colors probably don't match
<citr> ok i don't see that xfwm4 anywhere
<recon_lap> 21.5'' of screen loving with a desert sidebar of 15.6'' , all with 2 command and a bit of clicking 8-)
<martinphone> i need to edit a .conf file as sudo, gedit doesnt work, can you suggest synonyms?
<martinphone> sudo gedit path file
<martinphone> is what i wrote
<Sysi> gksudo leafpad
<recon_lap> gkdu leafpad file
<Sysi> you'll break things by using GUI apps with sudo
<bazhang> !gksudo > martinphone
<ubottu> martinphone, please see my private message
<martinphone> k is only for apps that need a gui, am i wrong?
<citr> I've heard that but haven't ever seen a case it broke something Sysi  ?
<bazhang> martinphone, read the bot link
<martinphone> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Sysi> citr: see abowe
<designbybeck> k
<Sysi> with sudo you can have wrong file ownerships
<martinphone> thx
<bazhang> np
<designbybeck> gotcha! That makes sense!
<recon_lap> i'm slowly starting to remember to use gksu :)
<Sysi> you could just learn vim you know :P
<holstein> or nano, which is nice, and kind of an intro to CLI text editing
<designbybeck> i'm getting to where I like nano!
<designbybeck> i can use vi if i have to
<designbybeck> but glad ubuntu installs nano by default! :)
<Sysi> nano's syntax hilight seems to work quite randomly
<citr> hmm come to think of it, i don't remember it syntax higlighting... does it do it by default?
<Sysi> on some files
<citr> ok so this 512MB  P4 Xubuntu 12.04 32bit system.... I'd like to put LibreOffice and GIMP 2.8 on it
<citr> do I just do it the same way I would on Ubuntu?
<Sysi> yup
<citr> :D
<martinphone> can you suggest a way to check if a proxy is socks4, 5 or html?
<citr> should I uninstall the default productivity office stuff  first
<holstein> citr: you dont need to... unless you are short on hard drive space
<citr> ok holstein I should be ok on space, I'll leave it there to show the kids they can use what ever tool works best for the job
<shpngld> good afternoon all. I just got a problem . I am running xubuntu. when i just logged the borders of the windows are gone and I cant type my skype login. The blinking symbol is gone. the only way to login is to paste the already written passwd from txt file in example. what shoul d i do
<shpngld> the buttons for maximize/minimize are gone from all windows incl the terminal 1: i cant type nothing in it
<shpngld> please help!
<GridCube> shpank, press alt-f2 and write xfwm4 --replace
<GridCube> and hit enter
<shpngld> wow!
<shpngld> GridCube, Thanks a lot!!! now i can type...what is the reason for that and how can i avoid it GridCube
<GridCube> :)
<shpngld> I dont want this to happen again....
<GridCube> the reason is that xfwm4 failed to load for some reason, check that is listed on autostart of aplications on the settings manager
<recon_lap> gremlins? did you feed them after midnight?
<pleia2> shpngld: what version of Xubuntu are you using?
<citr> recon_lap, it was a seed stuck in their teeth...
<shpngld> pleia2, 12.04 i guess
<pleia2> I haven't seen it happen much in 12.04, but it's a bug, can't really prevent it
<shpngld> its the first time it happens ...all was ok last night
<shpngld> GridCube,  what should i check in autostart app?
<shpngld> GridCube,   xfwm4 is not listed there
<GridCube> that xfwm4 s listed
<shpngld> its missing there GridCube
<GridCube> mmmm i dont have it either but it works
<GridCube> maybe the --replace has fixed it already
<GridCube> you can check if thats the case
<GridCube> if not you can add it to the autostart it should work anyway
<shpngld> GridCube, so i have to add xfwm4 --replace
<citr> ok, got GIMP 2.8, Inkscape installed and they work
<citr> Just watch Youtube video Gangham style
<citr> now to install LO
<GridCube> shpngld, sure, but check if it works before doing that
<Sysi> shpngld: you should run "rm -rf ~/.cache/sessions"
<GridCube> i mean try login out and in again and see if things are fine
<shpngld> GridCube,  when i entered the command in alt f2 window and pressed enter everrything was back to normal
<GridCube> :) then it should be fine
<shpngld> GridCube, ok i will now :-)
<shpngld> GridCube,  I have a problems
<shpngld> Internal error
<GridCube> o:
<GridCube> what is it?
<shpngld> but the windows are Ok and i can type
<shpngld> GridCube,  do u want to see the log?
<GridCube> shpngld, that always help, just pastebin it here, so anyone who knows how to help you will do
<shpngld> GridCube, how can i copy it?
<shpngld> there are a lot of lines
<GridCube> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<shpngld> and no option to copy/paste
<citr> i use http://pasteall.org from the blender guys
<citr> as well as http://paste.ubuntu.com/]
<citr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<GridCube> there are tons
<citr> yes but those two don't have ads ;)
<GridCube> :P true
<shpngld> Xorg crashed with SIGSEGV
<GridCube> you got that error now?
<shpngld> cannto access at memory address0xd64b19
<shpngld> im typinmg it from the log
<GridCube> shpngld, the log is at /var/log/
<shpngld> segfault happened at 0xd64b19: cannot acxcess memory at an adreess (same as above)
<shpngld> ...ok
<GridCube> you can do pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<shpngld> GridCube,  which one is the prioper log...there r a lot of them
<GridCube> that will return you a link, paste that link here
<GridCube> :) that should work even if you dont have a gui working
<shpngld> [   184.735]
<shpngld> X.Org X Server 1.11.3
<shpngld> Release Date: 2011-12-16
<shpngld> [   184.735] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<shpngld> [   184.735] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.42-26-generic i686 Ubuntu
<shpngld> [   184.735] Current Operating System: Linux buddy 3.2.0-31-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Sep 7 16:17:36 UTC 2012 i686
<shpngld> [   184.735] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-31-generic root=UUID=bb279d14-0d2a-41ad-8cb2-7471e45c6ea0 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<shpngld> [   184.735] Build Date: 04 August 2012  01:51:24AM
<GridCube> no shpngld
<shpngld> [   184.735] xorg-server 2:1.11.4-0ubuntu10.7 (For technical support please see http://www.ubuntu.com/support)
<shpngld> [   184.735] Current version of pixman: 0.24.4
<GridCube> use pastebin
<shpngld> [   184.735] 	Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
<shpngld> 	to make sure that you have the latest version.
<GridCube> :/
<shpngld> [   184.735] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<shpngld> 	(++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<shpngld> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<shpngld> [   184.736] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Tue Sep 25 17:15:48 2012
<shpngld> [   184.736] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<genii-around> !pastebin | shpngld
<ubottu> shpngld: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shpngld> [   184.736] (==) Using system config directory "/usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d"
<GridCube> D:
<shpngld> [   184.736] (==) ServerLayout "Layout0"
<shpngld> [   184.736] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
<GridCube> he already pasted
<shpngld> [   184.737] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
<shpngld> [   184.737] (**) |   |-->Device "Device0"
<shpngld> [   184.737] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
<shpngld> [   184.737] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
<shpngld> [   184.737] (**) Option "Xinerama" "0"
<shpngld> [   184.737] (==) Automatically adding devices
<shpngld> [   184.737] (==) Automatically enabling devices
<shpngld> [   184.737] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<shpngld> [   184.737] 	Entry deleted from font path.
<shpngld> [   184.737] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/" does not exist.
<shpngld> [   184.737] 	Entry deleted from font path.
<shpngld> [   184.737] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/" does not exist.
<shpngld> [   184.737] 	Entry deleted from font path.
<shpngld> [   184.737] (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi" does not exist.
<bazhang> shpngld, dont paste here
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<GridCube> as it was said. several times
<bazhang> shpngld, please see PM
<baizon> shpngld: use paste.ubuntu.com please
<shpngld> i did some upgrades yesterday as reccomended ..may b this is the reason
<shpngld> i dont know what to do..at least the pc is workin
<bazhang> shpngld, in future, pastebin
<msmith0957> i'm having an issue with my synaptics touchpad :/ it randomly stops working, and only a reboot fixes it. any clue? or can anyone direct me as to how to possibly reset the driver
<Unit193> Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ?  And modprobe -l  should list the module.
<msmith0957> i'll start there, thanks
<msmith0957> Unit193: So, i read that page, but doesn't discuss trouble shooting intermittent trackpad issues
<drc> msmith0957: Next time it stops try "synclient TouchPadOff=0" (0=on, 1=off).  Just a work around to keep you from having to reboot.
<msmith0957> Ok, I'll give that a try. I tried a few other methods that I've read but none have worked yet
<msmith0957> hasn't frozen yet this boot, but it shouldnt take very long
<drc> I have that command set up for when I plug in a USB mouse...works consistently for me, ymmv
<msmith0957> I feel like this is stemming from an issue i had with compiz on ubuntu. i removed and then reinstalled ubuntu-desktop, and then thats when i started having issues
<agrestringere> Question about Xubuntu 12.04, do those new Ubuntu "Web Apps" integrate with XFCE? I really want to integrate things like Gmail and Google Calendar into them without using an annoying email client...
<pleia2> no
<baizon> agrestringere: web apps are with ubuntu 12.10
<baizon> and no there are no web apps features for xubuntu / xfce
<agrestringere> Is there a good alternative?  I want to have my Google Calendar, events, tasks, etc?
<baizon> agrestringere: use a indicator app
<baizon> i have one too
<recon_lap> xubuntu is where the Luddite trolls gather under the bridge :)
<baizon> agrestringere: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/calendar-indicator-google-calendar-ubuntus-tray-linux/
<agrestringere> which indicator app does it best for GCal?
<agrestringere> does it do tasks?
<baizon> agrestringere: https://launchpad.net/~atareao/+archive/atareao
<baizon> check out this guys ppa
<baizon> he got an indicator for gcalc and gtasks
<baizon> and many more :)
<agrestringere> Is his code published can I trust the safety of my password?
<baizon> you can check his code by your own :)
<baizon> i cant guarantee its "safe"
<agrestringere> I'm paranoid after using Windows for years I don't trust anything anymore...
<baizon> hehe
<baizon> well its open source :) so you have access to the source cod
<baizon> code
<agrestringere> Once my gmail got hacked into because I used a Windows app that synced with Gmail and it wasn't fun...
<recon_lap> free app?
<baizon> well you have 2way verification
<drc> tanstaaffl
<agrestringere> should have used it then...
<agrestringere> I'll look into this and check their code out and see if it's ok...thanks for the help
<Os_Maleus> hi everybody!
<Os_Maleus> does one of You guys know, where Opera is saving the history and the cookies? is it possible to erase/delete that over the terminal?
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: dont know, but would guess in ~/.opera
<Os_Maleus> in .opera/cookies4.dat? ... deleting it, doesn't change the anything regarding the cookies. they are remaining.
<Os_Maleus> I would like to delete the history and the cookies from Opera in the way that I don't have to click around with the mouse nor being forced to close the browser.
<genii-around> Os_Maleus: If you have the browser open, the cookies will still be cached in ram whether you delete the cookie file or not
<Os_Maleus> is there a possibility to drop them out from there?
<Os_Maleus> :-)
<recon_lap> Os_Maleus: well I use better privacy in firefox
<recon_lap> "betterprivacy" tmi mean :)
<Sysi> I have different browser for facebook, and there's incognito in firefox and chromium
<recon_lap> keep meaning to add that mac address randomizer to my startup script, but I have not finished my tinfoil hat yet !!
<agrestringere> have a good night...
<Liam> Greetings lads and lillies.
<Liam> I had a problem installing Mint 13, it froze on install, so I tried Xubuntu 12.04 instead. It froze on the exact same spot, and I read somewhere that installing an older version would work just fine, so I tried it. It worked! I now have Xubuntu 10.10 installed and running.
<Liam> And now to the problem. I restarted it, without doing any changes, and now I boot up to a complete blackscreen.
<Liam> No sound, no text, no nothing. Not even a cursor. Anyone can help me?
<recon_lap> Liam, what did you install from? and did that boot to alive desktop ok?
<recon_lap> a live*
<Liam> USB stick. Yes it did. Installation went fine too.
<v1adimir> heh :\
<recon_lap> Liam, did you make any changes before you last reboot, have you tried booting to terminal ?
<Liam> No changes at all. Just looked around in the desktop environment (checking programs) and the restarted = blackscreen on startup.
<Liam> Booting to terminal? Do you mean from GRUB?
<recon_lap> yes, if you can get to terminal , then you can try start desktop and see error messages, also rules out dodgy boot setup
<Liam> Okay lads, here's how it went. I tried booting with "nomodeset" instead of "quick splash". It worked.
<Liam> I am now up and running.
<recon_lap> think we had a guy who installed ubuntu onto his pen drive yesterday :)
<Liam> Do I have to change this line everytime I start xubuntu?
<Liam> Or can I somehow edit "nomodeset" in to the boot settings?
<recon_lap> /boot/grub/grub.cfg  perhaps?
<Liam> New problem lads and lillies!
<Liam> It won't connect to my internet with wire. I plug it in (its raw fiber from the wall as I use in my main PC) and it just keeps connecting.
<Liam> Clue, anyone?
<designbybeck> keeps connecting?
<designbybeck> isn't that a good thing
<Liam> Tries* to connect.
<designbybeck> ah
<Liam> The little icon just spins.
<Liam> Hehe, it would be a lovely thing.
<recon_lap> Liam:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/128128/how-to-boot-without-nomodeset
<designbybeck> no other settings were changed?
<designbybeck> DHCP set?
<recon_lap> Liam, did you enter you password and pick the correct network?
<Liam> No settings changed. It's a fresh install.
<designbybeck> recon_lap:  he said it was plugged in
<Liam> Yes I did, and that I do not know, if I picked the correct.
<designbybeck> so it wouldn't need a password for the wifi
<Liam> Or what do you mean?
<designbybeck> is that correct
<Liam> That is correct.
<Liam> No password needed for wire.
<Liam> And thank you for the link by the way, will look into that.
<Liam> Google is my friend. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535912
<designbybeck> cable?
<designbybeck> or WICD
<Liam> I use cable.
<designbybeck> i'm saying was your cable bad
<designbybeck> the physical line
<designbybeck> that was a question on that link you sent
<Liam> Oh, no. There was another link in there that worked.
<Liam> I forgot that I hard rebooted when I got the blackscreen ealier.
<designbybeck> cool
<Liam> Thank you for your help. Believe me, if I keep having problems I will chillout here, alot.
<Liam> Bare with me designbybeck ;)
<recon_lap> it helps you are not afraid of typing and have a brain :)
<Liam> Lovely. *bows*
<designbybeck> ;)
<recon_lap> is still confused as to if it's a wired or wireless connection
<Liam> Wired.
<Liam> Of cource the wireless doesn't work now, since I have no drivers.
<Liam> Thus, I thought I could use the WIRED connection to install drivers.
<Liam> But it doesn't work. Doesn't connect to internet. But I have a possible solution.
<recon_lap> Liam, you using a router or a modem?
<Liam> No router nor modem. It's broadband/fibre so it's directly from the wall.
<Liam> Pure straight internet line from my ISP.
<Liam> 100/100
<designbybeck> hmmm
<designbybeck> so it is a fiber card in your computer?
<designbybeck> where are you from Liam!?
<Liam> But I believe in this solution here, since I did hard reboot. (holding the on/off button) when I countered the blackscreen problem.
<recon_lap> Liam, must plug into something ?
<Liam> I'm from UK, but live in Sweden.
<recon_lap> how come i new you where in Sweden :)
<designbybeck> ah, and a fiber card instead of a RJ45 plug?
<recon_lap> knew*
<Liam> Well, it's from the wall! It's like a terminal with 10 ports.
<Liam> What's a RJ45 plug?
<designbybeck> hmm.. CAT5?
<Liam> You did, recon_lap? How come?
<recon_lap> cause where else has direct 100/100 lines to isp's
<Liam> Yeah, cat5.
<designbybeck> yeah CAT5 connection type is RJ45
<designbybeck> vs a RJ11 which is for phone lines
<designbybeck> in US at least
<Liam> Oh. Yeah, the RJ11 is the smaller one, right?
<recon_lap> Liam, pastebin the results of "lspci" and "ipconfig"
<designbybeck> correct
<designbybeck> 4wire vs 8wire
<recon_lap> sry, that "ifconfig"
<Liam> Give me a minute. Just started ranked 5v5 League of Legends, 2000 elo.
<Liam> *chuckles*
<designbybeck> 10 USB drives I get to start burning Xbuntu on!
<designbybeck> any of you use Xubuntu 64bit doing heavy stuff like graphic design/video /3D ?
<recon_lap> designbybeck: don't think you got any here, but I would think that the better the hardware the better it works
<designbybeck> good point
<designbybeck> Hopefully in the next few weeks I'll have my new office computer
<designbybeck> its pretty beefy!
<recon_lap> lots of ram, kick ass video card, big processor and fast hard-drives :)
<designbybeck> specs: http://www.pasteall.org/35544
<designbybeck> i had to cut a few features out
<designbybeck> but i think it is pretty good overall
<recon_lap> looks like a nice rig all right, so what you planning, editing home videos ;)
<designbybeck> no...every other kinda movie though!
<designbybeck> and Blender 3D
<designbybeck> i'll be very excited to see how it handles that!
<recon_lap> used blender a bit myself, depending on what you get into animation/ 3d rendering / ray-tracing can sink nearly any hardware. but we should really take this to offtopic
<Liam> And I'm back.
<designbybeck> very true recon_lap
<scheuri> hi everyone
<designbybeck> greetings scheuri
<scheuri> I just installed xubuntu and I have an odd issue with booting: if I power on my pc it wont boo, however, if I let the BIOS give me the choices of boot medias and I choose the SSD I installed xubuntu on, it works...so I guess I have to reinstall grub on /dev/sda...anyone an idea where to start looking for a solution?
<scheuri> (so I am on xubuntu 12.04.1 I freshly installed)
<designbybeck> interesting, I'm not the person to talk to about this!
<designbybeck> sorry
<Liam> recon_lap knows such things, scheuri.
<scheuri> designbybeck, thanks for responding anyway....I guess I just need to "reinstall" it on /dev/sda...but I just want to double check with someone :)
<recon_lap> scheuri:  have a read of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<scheuri> recon_lap, thanks...I will
<recon_lap> scheuri: also , are you familular with your BIOS and setting the boot device ?
<designbybeck> ah, nice link recon_lap
<scheuri> recon_lap, I came across this tool....and I wondered if that is not a little overkill for me (I can after all boot into my installation, I just have to press F8 at BIOS to get the choice of the device
<designbybeck> if it is a new install and you can quickly do it, then maybe a new install would be best
<scheuri> recon_lap, yes, I am....I had xubuntu 11.10 installed and now reinstalled with 12.04.1...no change in BIOS or boot device order
<recon_lap> scheuri: you might have left a CD or Flash drive in
<scheuri> recon_lap, thought about that, but no...I am afraid all my devices are unhooked
<scheuri> I am just wondering if a "grup-install /dev/sda" (and I am positiv it is /dev/sda is correct) might do what I am thinking it does...installing grub in the MBR of that device
<recon_lap> scheuri: so what is your boot order?
<scheuri> recon_lap, its a) SSD (which it is supposed to be), b) another HD, c) another HD, d) CD-ROM
<recon_lap> scheuri: ok, seems you have the basics, not much of an expert with install problems, all my installs have gone well for years :)
<scheuri> recon_lap, :)...well, I guess I must have missed a tiny little thing at the end of the installation as I have not changed anything in the BIOS or the boot order...
<recon_lap> scheuri: I would think that doing what you did before will likely end in the same result
<scheuri> I guess I will update grub and then install it on /dev/sda and try again :)
<scheuri> well, I will reboot...I will report back :)
<Liam> Whats up.
<Liam> recon_lap whatcha doin'.
<recon_lap> trying to work out a php mail script
<Liam> Sounds hightech.
<recon_lap> lol, simple stuff. bit short of info and recent exp though
<Liam> Quick question. To get into Terminal from Grub, do I choose Ubuntu (recovery mode) or do I press C?
<Liam> It says "c" for a command-line. That must be it?
<Liam> recon_lap: Sorry to interfere.
<recon_lap> hold down the shift key while booting
<Liam> So, choosing the regular boot and then hold shift?
<recon_lap> then choose recovery mode , they keep chaning it so hard to keep up
<Liam> Allright. Thanks.
<recon_lap> but what problem are you trying to fix?
<Liam> Network problem at the moment.
<Liam> WTH, I just booted WITHOUT "nomodeset" and no blackscreen?! It worked fine?!
<recon_lap> guess that chicken i sacrificed earlier worked :)
<recon_lap> Liam: was it a clean boot or where you pressing keys
<Liam> +1
<Liam> Clean boot.
<Liam> I started terminal from the desktop. I type sudo "and the command" and it asks for my passwor.d
<Liam> I can't write my password. Nothing happens when I press keys.
<Liam> I can press ENTER but then it says "Sorry try again".
<Liam> recon_lap
<recon_lap> Liam: you typing, it just does not show, it's a password
<Liam> Oh...
<Liam> Now it worked. Thank you. (wrote the wrong password at first too)
<Micr0n> Hello
<martinphone> is it common to find broken avi indexes and how hard it is to fix em?
<recon_lap> !hi | Micr0n
<ubottu> Micr0n: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<Micr0n> I've encountered a broken avi index before I think VLC media player fixed it for me automagically
<recon_lap> martinphone: there are so many avi encoders that error are common , different program and different codex can help, dont know about fixing them though
<Micr0n> I've been having an issue with streaming video / music stuttering when using google reader or google docs.  Anyone else heard of this?
<ochosi> probably gdocs or greader eat up your cpu/ram?
<Micr0n> I hope not... spent too much on this machine for that :)
<Unit193> I'd generally like to blame flash for that.
<Unit193> And yep, VLC asks if you want to fix indexes.
<Micr0n> I thought I remembered it doing that for me at some point.  Good ol' VLC
#xubuntu 2012-09-26
<mistergil> Hello. Having a problem with pidgin file tranfer using bonjour on a local lan with three other machines all running Xubuntu 12.04(amd 64). No firewalls active,  all port settings seem to be okay (5298 Tcp+Udp). Chat is normal but file transfers state that reciever has cancelled transfer. Does anyone know what this issue may be? All machines are current with Ubuntu updates and pidgin is the latest release. Thanks.
<Liam> recon_lap You still with me?
<MSG555> hey there :) I have a stupid question... I need to run the following command on startup sh -c "cp ~/.config/xfce4/panel/goodxkb.rc ~/.config/xfce4/panel/xkb-plugin-##.rc && pkill xkb" what file would I add this line to? What's the difference of add it it to rc.local or rc0.d? Those are the only answers I find online and I'm not sure which one is the right one.
<liam> recon_lap
<liam> Can anyone help me with my internet connection on a Xubuntu 12.10 machine?
<liam> 11.10*
<well_laid_lawn> MSG555: I would use rc.local
<MSG555> together with the whole sh -c thing?
<well_laid_lawn> you will need the full path not ~
<well_laid_lawn> so /home/you not ~
<well_laid_lawn> and if it's recommended to use sh -c then yep
<MSG555> the solution I'm referring to is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-xkb-plugin/+bug/548631 post #33
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 548631 in xfce4-xkb-plugin (Ubuntu) "xubuntu keyboard layout switch shortcuts are not remembered" [Medium,Fix released]
<MSG555> maybe there is a better solution I'm not finding
<MSG555> well_laid_lawn:  thanks
<MGS555> well_laid_lawn:  the script doesn't seem to work. when I do the same command on the console, it overwrites the file, but when I restart the system, it doesn't do it
<well_laid_lawn> MGS555: did you replace the ~ with the full path?
<MGS555> yes
<MGS555> I copy paste the same command into console, it works
<well_laid_lawn>  /home is on the same partition as the / ?
<MGS555> I seem to be finding a lot of threads on this xkb issue, but they all offer different solutions
<well_laid_lawn> you could just add the command to ~/.profile so it works when you log in
<MGS555> one has to do with this file replacement, another one is to change /home/your-username/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/keyboard-layout.xml
<well_laid_lawn> I only use the one keyboard layout so i know nothing about that sort of thing
<MGS555> hm...
<well_laid_lawn> it shouldn't be hard to set up a file to be copied on log in
<MGS555> ok, I will try in ~/.profile
<well_laid_lawn> you shouldn't need the   sh -c   bit
<MGS555> well it looks like the problem is that xkb somehow overwrites its  config file with a default at some point during startup
<well_laid_lawn> afaik X will set the keyboard up when it starts
<well_laid_lawn> so doing it from .profile, which is accessed when you login should be good.
<MGS555> afaik X?
<well_laid_lawn> afaik = as far as I know & X is the graphical display
<well_laid_lawn> !info X
<ubottu> Package X does not exist in precise
<well_laid_lawn> X as in xserver
<MGS555> where does it draw its settings from?
<MGS555> maybe I'm after the wrong files
<well_laid_lawn>  /etc/X11
<well_laid_lawn> MGS555: what is it you are actually having issues
<well_laid_lawn> *with
<MGS555> the xkb plugin on the panel
<well_laid_lawn> and what does that do? switch layouts
<MGS555> I configure three layouts, shortcut for switching between them and composition key
<MGS555> after a while, all these settings disappear
<well_laid_lawn> ahh ok I dunno anything about that
<MGS555> randomly, not even upon reboot
<MGS555> or like for example now, I ran that copy and pkill line in console, and it reset the layouts, but the shortcut keys don't work
<MGS555> :/
<well_laid_lawn> hang on a tick and I'll see if there's a better way
<well_laid_lawn> MGS555: there's a command here - http://superuser.com/questions/155758/how-to-change-keyboard-layout-change-shortcut-in-xubuntu - try with that in your .profile - edited to suit of course
<MGS555> well_laid_lawn: thanks, gonna try and reboot see if something changes
<well_laid_lawn> luck
<MGS555> so I've totally screwed the pooch on this one
<MGS555> now I can't even log in, it doesn't recognize any keyboard or mouse
<MGS555> plugged in alternates as well
<well_laid_lawn> MGS555: no keyboard at the login screen?
<MGS555> nope :) I manage to enter bios, so it's not a hardware problem
<well_laid_lawn> that shouldn't happen with that line in .profile - that file wouldn't be read yet
<MGS555> I don't see grub options on bootup either
<MGS555> I did change some other things
<well_laid_lawn> must be what you added to rc.local
<well_laid_lawn> "some other things" ?
<MGS555> rc.local was there for a few bootups, so it's not that
<well_laid_lawn> you'll have to unchange them
<MGS555> just a sec, I'll find the info
<MGS555> is there an /etc/default/keyboard file or something like that
<MGS555> ?
<MGS555> I can't find the post about that one since I'm on a different PC
<MGS555> http://askubuntu.com/questions/66096/how-to-set-up-xfce4-xkb-plugin-to-remember-settings-over-reboots I followed the advice of the second reply
<well_laid_lawn> MGS555: if that file doesn't exist you can make it
<MGS555> I did
<MGS555> I mean, it was there actually
<MGS555> but that's the last thing I modified before my peripherals went dead
<well_laid_lawn> try booting in recovery mode
<MGS555> how do I get the grub menu if it doesn't show up?
<well_laid_lawn> hold shift when starting the comp
<well_laid_lawn> I'd make sure you don't have multiple files changing the layout while you're at it - like rc.local, .profile etc
<MGS555> I did leave that copy pkill line in both, is that bad?
<MGS555> shift doesn't seem to do it
<MGS555> wouldn't there be some way to revert to terminal even if X is being buggy with the keyboard?
<MGS555> or I guess the problem is much deeper now?
<MGS555> ctrl+alt+f1 gives me some sort of ascii screen with vertical blue lines, but no command prompt :)
<well_laid_lawn> try Ctrl+Alt+F3 then MGS555
<MGS555> same thing :)
<MGS555> maybe it's time for a fresh start....
<well_laid_lawn> you have to be holding the shift key down from the bios post scren
<well_laid_lawn> s/en/een/
<xubuntu343> Hello, I am having a problem with installing themes on Xubuntu 12.04.  I was told to drag and drop in to the Appearance section, but it does not work.  I cannot find Emerald either.  Could someone help me?
<jonhaller> @#xubuntu: Hello everyone!
<jonhaller> xubuntu343: not sure if emerald still ships with *buntu
<jonhaller> xubuntu343: yes, emerald is old software, and no longer maintained :(
<xubuntu343> Okay. :S
<xubuntu343> Er, well idk how to install themes.
<baizon> hi, is it possible to add text into the battery indicator?
<baizon> problem solved :D
<jonhaller> Can anyone help me with understanding some of these configuration values for this STA driver source file?
<xubuntu611> hi, i am installing 12.04 on an eee pc 701 4g. how does ubuntu compare vs xubuntu on the limited hardware? 600 line screen and 1 gb mem w 4 gb ssd
<Sysi> xubuntu has more options for customizing user interface to fit on a small screen, it also uses a bit less memory and in some cases cpu
<xubuntu611> Sysi: thanks. i am going to give this 900 mhz celeron netbook to the 5 and 7 yr old to fool around with. i will put xubuntu on it. i don't think they need animated menus.
<wcapio> hi folks
<wcapio> how do I choose an icon for my python files?
<wcapio> i checked https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes yet no success
<ochosi> wcapio: replace the icon in the icon-theme?
<wcapio> not sure, when I use the detailed view in thunar, my python files have no icon... frustrating if you have many other files  as well
<wcapio> ochosi, can I adapt the icon-theme?
<ochosi> wcapio: are you using the elementary-xfce icon theme?
<wcapio> no idea
<ochosi> appmenu > settings > appearance > icons
<wcapio> elementary-xfce-dark
<ochosi> right, that should be ok
<ochosi> so yeah, the python icon only exists for icon sizes >24px
<ochosi> if you want smaller ones, you'd have to draw them yourself :}
<Marzatta> my fav: Faenza-Dark icons
<wcapio> I use faenza for libreoffice
<wcapio> ochosi, do you have to change them in /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce-dark?
<ochosi> wcapio: yeah, but you can also copy the icon-theme to ~/.icons/ so that you don't need superuser-rights to change it
<wcapio> in /usr/share/icons/elementary-xfce-dark i only see the panel, not the mime icon
<wcapio> s
<ochosi> wcapio: yeah, to be exact it's elementary-xfce (it is inherited by elementary-xfce-dark)
<wcapio> owkey
<ochosi> wcapio: oh and in fact you have to look in the mimes/48 folder for the name of the python mimetype
<ochosi> wcapio: that's the only size we have the code-mimes in
<wcapio> thanks! you guys know a lot about these things, nice!
<ochosi> well i'm maintaining the icon theme, so... ;)
<wcapio> :D
<ochosi> if you do a good job at making smaller sizes, send them to me and i'll include them
<wcapio> is it an idea to add the icons for smaller...
<wcapio> k
<wcapio> for python the svg file is available...
<ochosi> yes, the theme is all svg
<ochosi> (apart from a few icons we borrowed from gnome)
<ochosi> so we'd want svg also for the smaller python-mime icons
<wcapio> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/82/Text-x-python.svg
<ochosi> well yes, but ideally the new smaller icons would match the 48px icon we already have ;)
<wcapio> :)
<wcapio> is the ~/.icons method documented?
<ochosi> wcapio: i guess somewhere it is documented, why?
<wcapio> your reasoning above: if I can put the icons in my home folder I don't need root access and it is easy to backup
<ochosi> yeah, but why is it important where or whether this is documented?
<wcapio> I am not completely sure I know how to set it up... hence if it is documented (in *ubuntu) then I could rtm
<ochosi> wcapio: nothing to set up, just copy the icon-folder to /home/wcapio/.icons/
<Industrial> I can't get my unetbootin to burn my windows 7 home premium iso to a usb stick. The stick is 4gb and the iso is 2gb. It accepts the iso but just seems to skip it. Instantly finishes and no iso data on there... Is there another way? Maybe the iso is bad .. How would I test?
<Mathias> isn't unetbootin only for linux?
<Industrial> hm. Is there anything for windows?
<olbi> you could use pendrivelinux site, where are good apps for create booting USB
<olbi> unetbootin is for Windows and Linux
<Industrial> I'll check it out
<torax> be sure you chose correct usb stick. you could also try to reformat the usb stick
<xubuntu056> hello =)
<xubuntu056> I'm new to this..
<xubuntu056> how to proceed if i've got a question?
<xubuntu056> thxs =)
<GridCube> !hi | xubuntu056
<ubottu> xubuntu056: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<GridCube> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<GridCube> :)
<David> hi
<David> can someone help me
<Guest40605> i´ve installed Xubuntu in my eee Pc
<Guest40605> 1101 HA
<Guest40605> and it don't startet right
<GridCube> !details | Guest40605
<ubottu> Guest40605: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Guest40605>  I'm running Ubuntu version 12.04.1 in my Eee PC 1101 When I try to start, the Computer never go to the login site
<xubuntu056> hi folks! cool you are all out here and allready thxs for beeing here =) Ok.. Maybe some think this laptop might be better used as a door-stopper, but i kind of got attached to it.. its a ibm t20. i recently installed xubuntu 12.04.1 on it. really pleased so far but encountered some problems.. i can't load usb or a scsi-card. without that i cant connect to internet or save my work to share it with other people.. what can i do ab
<ochosi> xubuntu056: have you looked here already? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_on_a_ThinkPad_T20
<Guest40605> I saw somewhere, i should write something im Boot data and save
<ochosi> Guest40605: how far do you get then?
<Guest40605> is that right?
<Guest40605> i can see the login screen but divided
<ochosi> you have a multihead-setup?
<Guest40605> ops
<Guest40605> i don't know what is this
<Guest40605> :P
<Guest40605> I`ve installed from a pendrive
<ochosi> multihead == more than one display
<Guest40605> no
<Guest40605> i mean
<Guest40605> it`s happened automaticlly
<Guest40605> now i have the prompt
<Guest40605> cause i thought I should write thes comand
<Guest40605> command
<Guest40605> but I don't kwon how
<recon_lap> some of those eepc's have strange graphic card setup's to save power
<Guest40605> ok
<xubuntu056> @ochosi thank's for the link! i had searched on google, but couldn't find anything acceptable. i will check there for the solution.
<apm1> recon_lap, i thought eeepcs had intel gma graphics ?
<ochosi> xubuntu056: the other thing is your wireless card. it might be that there's no good/free driver for it
<ochosi> xubuntu056: do normal usb-sticks work?
<recon_lap> apm1: some of them have two graphics chips :)
<recon_lap> or something like that, let me have a look for a line I was reading
<Guest40605> but the point is
<SkippersBoss> Guest40605, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<Guest40605> i've instaled Ubuntu and it worked
<Guest40605> but slow
<apm1> recon_lap, what optimus graphics on a netbook , you gotta be shitting me :p
<SkippersBoss> according to the info support for the GMA500
<SkippersBoss> chipset shout improve with 12.10
<Guest40605> ok
<Guest40605> but not for Xubuntu
<recon_lap> not quite the same model https://sites.google.com/site/mtrons/howtos/eeepc-1015pn
<xubuntu056> @ochosi unfortunately nothing works on that single usb port I have there.. i tried a normal usb-stick - no reaction, i have a scsi card for wifi-connection but again, as i plug it in no reaction. both worked with xp, but do not want any win on my lap ;)
<ochosi> xubuntu056: you could run "lsusb" in the terminal once you connect the usb stick
<SkippersBoss> shmm my typing skills are poor today i apologise
<SkippersBoss> Guest40605, Xubuntu 12.10 could give some improvement
<apm1> will the intel integrated graphics on a core i7 first gen work fine on xubuntu 12.04 ?
<xubuntu056> @ochosi ?!? wait a second... it looks like the only thing i actually had to do is come over here to bother you?!!? as i reconnected the usb-stick to start "lsusb" as you suggested, it opened the content of the usb!! wow! cool, like a miracle!! sorry for having waisted your time though..
<apm1> xubuntu056, :D
 * apm1 is writing python scripts on his mobile phone :)
<recon_lap> xubuntu056: have a feeling you usb was powered down , the lsusb command probably started it again
<ochosi> xubuntu056: no problem, good to hear it works ;)
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu056, you have never wasted anyones time here
<SkippersBoss> Others might pick up on this
<apm1> excuse me gentlemen but did anyone notice my question ?
<recon_lap> apm1: i'll let you know in a few years after I buy a i7 :)
<apm1> recon_lap, few years , why man ?
<recon_lap> apm1: they cost money
<xubuntu056> @recon_lap the only thing i did is try about 15 distros which didn't work.. xubuntu-alternate did the job!  @SkipperBoss thxs! its good to know you're not left alone, even if you've got such an old laptop as i have over here.. i just love that thing!
<apm1> recon_lap, what processor are you running on right now ?
<Guest40605> Thaks Skipper
<apm1> pentium 4 ?
<Guest40605> *Thanks
<recon_lap> apm1: just got a iCore5 v3
<torax> apm1: I'd say it works, its nothing but intel integrated graphics, that works very well not, just inside cpu
<apm1> recon_lap, if integrated graphics on a 3 rd gen i5 works then graphics on a i7 1 st gen will also work
<xubuntu056> @recon_lap what i forgot to mention, i stalled it 2 days ago and bothered around with it.. i just connected the usb-stick, nothing - found this and connected here. got the tipp with lsusb, wanted to give it a shot - connected the usb and before I could do anything, it opened the contents window!
<recon_lap> xubuntu056: read that link i posted, it's a newer model but some of the stuff likely to apply, if you look in the tweeks section you'll see usb auto power up abd down
<apm1> gotta go guys ttyl
<designbybeck> greetings all
<designbybeck> I realized I hadn't installed Emerald and such for this theme
<designbybeck> http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/#/d316eqx
<designbybeck> is that a pretty easy straight forward process?
<xubuntu057> hey there!! i certainly will get a look on the things I can find @the-link-you-gave me. but I just was so excited all started to work as if it ever had worked like that before.. It's me again on my old IBM T20, running xubuntu 12.04.1, connected through an 3G-USB-Stick which was recognised and loaded in a matter of seconds! ubuntu and in this case xubuntu is my personal hero!! happy got rid of xp, will never step back! thanks to 
<GridCube> :D
<xubuntu056> ps: how can i disconnect correctly from here? i mean is there something like a disconnect button i dont see right now or should i just close the window?! thxs
<GridCube> just close the window, you can type /quit byebye and it will quit and say byebye to the channel
<xubuntu057> and most of all, thxs from this old laptop! it just works as smooth as i remembered it to work!
<Liam> recon_lap
<recon_lap> o/ liam
<Liam> You abandoned me yesterday...
<recon_lap> Liam, well I do have my own life. and dont remember you asking anything anyway?
<Liam> Certainly, you do. Allthough, I got my ethernet fixed, but now the wireless seems to screw up. I installed ndiswrapper, but have no clue how to use it or how to get a hold on the right files from the Windows driver.
<Liam> If you have time, I would appr.ate if you would be so kind to help me, recon_lap.
<recon_lap> Liam: ndiswrapper is last resort, do you know what wifi card you got?
<Liam> recon_lap: The only thing I know is that it's WiFi 802.11 b.
<Liam> recon_lap: It's a Broadcom 802.11 b/g WLAN, I found it.
<recon_lap> Liam : "sudo lspci | grep network"  ,  and paste the results
<recon_lap> Liam make that sudo lspci | grep net
<Liam> recon_lap How to make the | sign in the Terminal.
<recon_lap> Liam: lol, work it out, it's you keyboard
<recon_lap> cut and paste is handy as well
<torax> altgr+the key between shift and z (on my keyboard layout)
<daanish> Ok, how does Tiling windows work? I can't get it to work at all.
<Liam> recon_lap: 02:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<Liam> But isn't that the cable internet? Not the wireless?
<designbybeck> I'm looking through the xubuntu.com site, trying to find a listing on specs
<designbybeck> min required specs and such
<designbybeck> there it is ;)
<designbybeck> getxubuntu/
<recon_lap> Liam:  my mistake , have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Pici> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Xubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<Liam> recon_lap Lovely. Thanks alot.
<Guest40605> quit
<knome> xubuntu community meeting in 5 minutes at #xubuntu-devel, everybody welcome
<Kingsy> how come xubuntu doesnt need an xorg.conf anymore? I deleted it, and it wasnt recreated
<knome> Kingsy, settings are automatically grabbed now
<Sysi> it hasn't been really needed for years
<knome> yup
<pingu_> Can anyone help me? I'm updating xubuntu 12.04 and it's been taking four hours now. I'm in the phase called 'configuring linux-imae-3.3.0-31-generic'. The process goes on at a speed of about a step every 40-60 minutes. Is it normal?
<recon_lap> pingu_: upgrades can be slow, esp if there are issues
<Kingsy> knome: I really don't understand how setup is done then, we have no control over x sessions anymore?
<knome> Kingsy, you *can* create X.org if you need one
<knome> Kingsy, at it will be obeyed
<Sysi> or use on-the-run config like xrandr
<Kingsy> yeah I ended up using xrandr
<Kingsy> and used the dm to run it
<Kingsy> do you guys not think its weird that there is SO many people in #ubuntu and so little in #xubuntu? gnome is AWFUL
 * Kingsy doesnt get it
<designbybeck> shortcut keys for Xubuntu? like in Ubuntu CTRL+ALT+T gives you terminal
<Sysi> designbybeck: settings -> keyboard -> application shortcuts
<designbybeck> ah, Thank you Sysi
<designbybeck> also what is the difference between typing  && vs ; on commands
<designbybeck> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install this
<Sysi> && doesn't run second command if first one fails
<designbybeck> or sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install
<Sysi> ; does
<designbybeck> OOHHHhhhhhh
<designbybeck> nice
<recon_lap> Kingsy: iPhone/tablet users don't use irc?
<TheSheep> too hard to type
<Kingsy> recon_lap: huh?
<recon_lap> Kingsy: sorry, read your comment backwards.
<pingu_> recon_lap: update process still going soooo slow. What do you mean by issues? That my install has got problems? If some updates take eight hours to complete, this can be a problem...
<recon_lap> pingu_:  in the far distant past (2006) upgrades failed so often I stopped using them, I now put my home folder on it's own partition so i can just to clean installs of OD and reinstall all my apps. this works for me. I really can not say how your is going, they depend on so much that is unique to your computer.
<pingu_> thank you. The fact is that I'm not upgrading to 12.04 from a previous version, I'm just downloading the updates for 12.04 that I installed brand new on a formatted partition. Previous updates worked fine, this is the first time I have to wait for so long.
<recon_lap> pingu_: are you planning to stay on the LTS version?
<pingu_> yes. I don't want any hassles, I'm a low-end user. I use the pc a lot for my work, but don't have time to sort out technical problems. I'm looking for a system that just works smoothly and xubuntu seemed to do the job
<recon_lap> pingu_: well, there are a lot of updates, but if you have a fast computer and connection I would thing somthing is going badly wrong after 4 hours
<pingu_> right. I'm leaving the office now. Will let the pc on and will see if by tomorrow morning the update is over. Shall I post a bug report to someone to look into it?
<recon_lap> pingu_: not really, the whole upgrade is be replaced by the new version next week
<Kingsy> when is the eta on 12.10 ?
<Kingsy> next week ?
<bazhang> October
<Kingsy> no official date yet?
<recon_lap> Kingsy: it says 12.10,  I dont know the exact date. will depend on testing I would expect
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for schedule and discussion
<Kingsy> ah
<torax> 18.10 says wikipedia, but could be old info
<Kingsy> I am gonna try the upgrade this time around.. I cant be bothered to reinstall all my stuff
<Kingsy> worst comes to worst I will have to :S
<fatpudding> Hey, are there any one else that have problem with xpdf after the latest system updates ?
<Os_Maleus> I have here a "Version: 4:4.7.4-0ubuntu0.2" that was "Automatically installed: no". is there a possibility to upgrade it to kdepim-runtime-4.9.x ?
<Os_Maleus> the people from the kde-room are saying, it would require newer versions of lower dependencies too, including akonadi and kdelibs.
<holstein> Os_Maleus: could be more trouble than its worth.. i usually look for PPA's, though thats not fail proof either
<Os_Maleus> holstein: thanks for Your answer!
<webereinc> Hello - can anyone help with vnc / remote desktop server
<Aristide> Hi !
<Aristide> I have a question about XFCE ^^
<Aristide> I add qjackctl in Autorun list for XFCE, but when the desktop appear, the notify icon don't appear :(
<Aristide> But qjack ctl ils running
<Aristide> *is
<Guido1> hello, how can i change the transparenzy of inactief windows?
<Liam> recon_lap: http://pastebin.com/ZaCMZcKS
<TheSheep> Guido1: in window manager tweaks, last tab
<Guido1> TheSheep: ialready looked at the window manager, but i can't find this option
<TheSheep> Guido1: window manager *tweaks*
<Guido1> TheSheep: is it depending on the thema?
<TheSheep> no, you have a slider
<TheSheep> in the settings manager, in window manager tweaks, last tab
<Guido1> oh, there are two
<Guido1> I found it, thanks
<Liam> If I use ndiswrapper, what file of my Windows driver should I use?
<Liam> "inf". Found it.
<sremie89> here are the sound settings? cant seem to find em.
<sremie89> Where are the sound settings? Can seem to find them.
<TheSheep> sremie89: Multimedia -> PulseAudio Volume Control
<sremie89> Thanks!
<mwoa> can anyone help tell me a good way to started with learning LINUX file structure and using command line interface?
<mwoa> basically any good advice for a n00b
<mwoa> ?
<genii-around> See !terminal and !fhs
<genii-around> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<genii-around> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<mwoa> Thanks
<mwoa> I downloaded some utilities that operate from command line and appaently have to be installed from there. SSH SFTP and such when i downloaded them where is default DIR and what is comand line to install?
<recon_lap> mwoa: "sudo apt-get install" in how you normally install stuff
<genii-around> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install openssh-server     should get you started
<mwoa> cool ty
<mwoa> Anyone know anything about the xfer from FLASH to HTML 5 and if there are going to be any issues with UBUNTU
<TheSheep> mwoa: xfer?
<mwoa> transfer
<TheSheep> mwoa: still no idea what you mean, transfer of what?
<mwoa> fnothing is going to be programmed with flash with HTML5
<TheSheep> mwoa: so what is your question exactly? are you asking whether the browsers in buntu support html5? the answer is yes, they support it as well as the browsers on windows and mac
<recon_lap>  think it's something you don't need to worry about mwoa
<mwoa> yeah thats what i meant
<genii-around> They can also do WebGL
<mwoa> thanks
<Os_Maleus> hey guys!
<Os_Maleus> Wanted to get a big thanks to You all rid here! You did and are doing an amazingly great job! keep up with that!
<Os_Maleus> Actually, I have no big idea how a PC is working. But with a bit of interest, I have changed a year ago over to Xubuntu with the xfce as GUI. Before, I was using Windows. Having another profession than IT, I don't believe, I will manage to understand everything about Linux. But meanwhile I manage to do some things even better than I was able to perform with Windows. Your working-result makes really fun to use and I am even thinking about to ki
<David-A> Os_Maleus: thank you for sharing your experience
<Os_Maleus> well, it is not me, who does it. these are guys like You, David-A, and guys like baizon, bipolar and killermoehre (an Xubuntu-developer?).
<Os_Maleus> if You guys wouldn't be there, I wouldn't have anything to share either. :-D
<Os_Maleus> But today I had a real success! I managed basically on my own to configure the things in the way that I am able to manage my Google Calendar account over the Calendar - respectively Kontact. This makes some data-handling much easier now. don't need to do everything by mouse and over the browser. Additionally, it was impossible for me before to do import my appointments from the Google Calendar to the Contact.
<Marzata> Xubu it is best Linux distro
<SkippersBoss> Marzata, carefull with those claims here
<Marzata> SkippersBoss: wtf?
<SkippersBoss> or at least put "for me" after it
<SkippersBoss> we do not want to initiate in a distro war
<Marzata> uff
<Sysi> since this is xubuntu channel, flamewar caused by liking it is not very probable, but still it isn't really ontopic
<em> I like xubuntu.
<SkippersBoss> em, so do most of the users here. but this is support. you might want to join xubuntu-offtopic
#xubuntu 2012-09-27
<bubba> I am testing xubuntu
<naryfa> Hi, can anyone tell me how to start gnome-power-manager in xfce? Is that even possible?
<ramprasadgk> where can i find gparted partition editor on my xubuntu live cd or on a lubuntu installed m/c
<slimjimflim> hi, i just tried installing with the latest xubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso on a 32bit system and every time i get "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error and will now reboot"
<ramprasadgk> looks like yout CD is corrupt
<ramprasadgk> reburn disc image
<slimjimflim> ya probly
<slimjimflim> i can see the mounted filesystem after it fails even, so that would make sense
<slimjimflim> is there a way to check the disk from the livecd?
<ramprasadgk> yes while partitioning
<slimjimflim> er i mean the cd
<ramprasadgk> once you boot using ur livecd directly choose partitioning to view
<slimjimflim> k
<Liam> Greetings. I can't seem to get my ethernet (wired) to work on Xubuntu 11.10. I tried using a cable (fibre broadband, not ADSL) directly into the computer which I use on my stationary, AND I've tried dragging it through a router. Non works. Do someone have a clue?
<holstein> Liam: after the router is the ticket.. are you sure its working? does *any* computer connect from the router?
<xubuntu612> losing display on xubuntu 12.04
<holstein> losing? in what way? maybe the hardware is going bad?
<xubuntu612> new install of xubuntu 12.04 - first i lost the ability to change rotation and dpi settings - then i inadvertently clicked on a setting which made the video disappear ( black screen ) - now when i try to log in it gives black screen unless i change something at the session login page
<holstein> xubuntu612: what do you change that allows you to loging?
<holstein> login*
<xubuntu612> i get the option of xcfe or xubuntu - selecting a different one from the previously used usually gets me the display back again
<holstein> xubuntu612: ok.. so you change some "setting" that breaks your desktop session, and you are able to choose the other and login.. correct?
<xubuntu612> usually yes
<holstein> usually?
<holstein> xubuntu612: you can boot the live CD if you'd like to really try and see what settings are "breaking" things
<MrBushido> anybody know any issues that cause the installer not to actually work? my friend is currently struggling to install any forum of linux ubuntu/xubuntu/mint/etc
<xubuntu612> it doesn't always work - sometimes i have to resort to recovery mode and use the repair finction
<Liam> My wired connection works properly now. Allthough, I cannot in the name of Mother earth get the wireless to work.
<MrBushido> he managed to get getting a try(hd0,1) error saying something about wubildr or something on one try
<holstein> MrBushido: bad hard drive.. or memory... or the internet used to download the installer discs.. i would check md5 sums
<Liam> I have the right drivers, I followed a guide on how to install b43fwcutter and everything seems right, but is there some way to SCAN for WiFi networks?
<Liam> In terminal it says my Network Interface are disabled though.
<Liam> Sorry for interfering lads.
<holstein> xubuntu612: that would repair a broken config as well. i would load up the live CD... play around there, and learn how to stop breaking your desktop session
<holstein> Liam: theres an icon by the time... should show available wifi networks
<holstein> Liam: sometimes, i have found i need to reboot to get those broadcom drivers to load
<Liam> holstein: Well, it's the Network Manager isn't it? (two arrows). When I pop it open I have 5 sub categorys: Wired, Wireless, Mobile BB, VPN and DSL.
<MrBushido> holstein: would a hdd related issue stop the live environment from loading off a usb stick too?
<Liam> Where is the "scanner"?
<holstein> Liam: its usually just there in the list.. i would reboot if you havent, and go from there..
<Liam> I just rebooted. I will try again.
<holstein> Liam: lspci will list the card, and you can check the broadcom wiki pages
<xubuntu612> ok I'll have another play but can you tell me how to get at the dpi and rotation settings?
<Liam> holstein: How was it to kill and restart the Network Manager? I had to hardreboot last time.
<holstein> xubuntu612: i use arandr.. but i dont typically change the rotation...
<holstein> xubuntu612: the included tool usually works fine.. if you have hardware that is not well supported, it might just be a challenge
<holstein> xubuntu612: you can always put an xorg.conf file in place and specify what you like manually...
<holstein> Liam: hardboot?
<Liam> Holding the powerkey since I got a blackscreen because of "quick splash". Changed it to "nomodeset" and it worked.
<holstein> Liam: i typically just install that driver that i think both you and i are assuming you need... then i try the device and restart if needed
<Liam> But the Network Manager hangs, and doesn't restart when I hardreboot.
<xubuntu612> strange thing is when I first installed all the display options were available and they all worked fine . Now the only option I get is to change the resolutuon (ie 640x480 etc etc )
<holstein> xubuntu612: maybe an update broke the display drivers
<holstein> xubuntu612: you could tell us what hardware you have.. or you could try booting an earlier kernel
<holstein> Liam: i would run lspci in the terminal.. i would cross reference the wifi chipset at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<xubuntu612> its a gigabyte x64 mboard with onboard intel graphics - output id hdmi only
<Liam> I got the BCM4306
<holstein> xubuntu612: i woule expect issues with hdmi graphics..i would try the older kernel listed if there is one, and consider a custom xorg.conf.. i might load up a puppy linux live CD to aid with creating the xorg.conf
<holstein> Liam: i would try the others... udo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<holstein> sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<Liam> holstein I will try it out, thank you.
<holstein> Liam: it'll "just work".. you wont have to do anything.. when you get the proper drivers, the wifi access points'll just show up there in the network manager
<Liam> Ah, I see. Thanks holstein!
<Liam__> holstein: It worked! Thanks alot lad.
<xubuntu612> OK thanks holstein - i'll need to d/l puppy and put it on a sd card. We cant get cd drives anymore ( well only the few PATA drives that are left in the shops and my board will only take SATA
<xubuntu612> also - any idea how i can downgrade the kernel
<well_laid_lawn> the older kernel should still be in the repos
<holstein> xubuntu612: i would just boot the older kernel to test.. you can downgrade in the package manager of your choice
<holstein> xubuntu612: you dont need puppy to create an xorg.conf file, i just find it easier.. gives me a starting place
<badkitty> help! any one know why an Evo n610c laptop runs super slow on xubuntu and not on kubuntu?
<redderhs> i thought xfce would be more efficient than kde..
<redderhs> your specs look like you should be able to handle xubuntu fine, but maybe you should wait till someone else comes around to chime in and give some insight, or better yet, maybe try posting on the forums.
<redderhs> your comparisons are on actual installs, not live cd right?
<well_laid_lawn> also check top in terminal to see if something is using lots of cpu
<redderhs> Menu>System>Task Manager If you're not familiar with Terminal
<unheeding> i'm trying to centre the bottom panel
<unheeding> i've set the seperators on both sides to expand, but it still aligns to the left
<unheeding> found it
<unheeding> okay i didn't ifnd it
<unheeding> okay i found it
<fatpudding> Hey, are there any one that have trouble with xpdf after the latest sys updates ? :)
<Sysi> you could try some other pdf viewer and/or report a bug
<fatpudding> other works, but like xpdf, yes maybe i should
<fatpudding> removed the old one and compiled a new version, xpdf back on track
<foobArrr> how do I cange window decorations, when using compiz with xfce? gconf-editor?
<well_laid_lawn> foobArrr: I think you need emerald for that tho I haven't used compiz for a while
<foobArrr> gconf-editor -> apps -> metacity -> general -> theme does the trick, but I have to know the name of the theme there.
<well_laid_lawn> there is #compiz
<well_laid_lawn> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<foobArrr> well_laid_lawn: isn't emerald deprecated?
<well_laid_lawn> it is resurrected afaik
<foobArrr> tried emerald some time ago, anyway. kept crashing. :/
<foobArrr> but thanks
<well_laid_lawn> and metacity is not in xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> nor gconf
<cousteau> Nvidia card.  The (X)ubuntu splash doesn't show up until the graphic env is completely loaded (so it only displays for a second or so).  Any solution?
<cousteau> (a text-based loader, for example)
<confrey> hi everybody
<confrey> just installed xubuntu 64bit, I'd use unetbootin, but id doesn't work saying anything in terminal, what's missing?
<torax> confrey: I had many problems installing from usb key. Things you can try is to format the usb key and try again
<confrey> torax: doesn't work anything, neither window apperas
<Sysi> confrey: did you install unetbootin from repositories?
<confrey> no, from site
<Sysi> try with one installed the normal way
<confrey> ok, I did it and works now, thanks
<david__> can someone help me with a problem I am having with mailmerge in libreoffice?
<Unit193> I'd personally try the libreoffice channel, maybe more that have used the function.
<david__> i did
<david__> not help whatsoever
<david__> they didn't even answer my question
<redderhs> I don't know to the extent of what you're trying to do nor do I have experience with libreoffice but hopefully this link might help you: http://ask.libreoffice.org/question/589/mail-merge/
<david__> thank you
<redderhs> You're welcome. Good luck! If the libre channel is completely idle, everyone may be asleep so give them some time to get back to you
<recon_lap> bit annoying, BBC radio 6 wont play in rhythmbox on my new computer but works find on my old one, aggh , no good music !!
<cousteau> recon_lap, you on the UK?
<Sysi> are you missing gstreamer plugins
<cousteau> if not, maybe they are IP-blocking you...  they do that with videos
<recon_lap> cousteau: no, but the radio is not geolocked, was getting gstreamer dependency errors when rhythmbox tried to auto install the codex, so I used synaptic. now I just get crash reports :(
<recon_lap> try it out http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r6_aaclca.pls
<cousteau> I don't listen to xenophobic broadcasting companies
<recon_lap> aggh, bloody newstalk is depressing me ;)
<recon_lap> cousteau: your loss, one of the best radio station around
<cousteau> ...I don't listen to news either
<cousteau> (PS: just in case you're wondering, the "xenophobic" thing is because I'm still mad from the time they didn't allow me to watch a video because I wasn't British or living on the UK)
<Sysi> recon_lap: log out and back in
<recon_lap> Sysi: did you change anything, cause I've logged in and out already
<recon_lap> the message https://gist.github.com/3793097 from rhythmbox cml
<apm1> what version are the intel x.org drivers in xubuntu 12.04.1 ?
<recon_lap> apm1: apt-cache policy x.org
<apm1> recon_lap,  thanks man :)
<apm1> recon_lap, actually my new thinkpad with an intel integrated gpu is arriving tomorrow so i am just excited :)
<recon_lap> apm1: know the feeling, nothing like satisfying hardware lust. must say getting a second 22 inch monitor was a good move, so much room !!!
<apm1> i heard with intel GMA graphics (mine is a first gen core i7) use only the default open source/free software drivers ? no need to install anything extra except what comes in the generic kernel with xubuntu 12.04.1
<apm1> recon_lap, 2*22" monitors  programmer or graphics designer or gamer?
<recon_lap> apm1: programmer, and the Intel HD drivers are open source as far as i know.
<recon_lap> apm1: and it's just a 22 and a 15.6
<apm1> recon_lap, what editor and what language my fellow code master
<apm1> recon_lap, but do the opensource intel drivers already come with the generic kernel ?
<recon_lap> apm1: well I'v got the HD 4000 and it's using the standard drives, no property ones available
<apm1> recon_lap, and my question about the editor and language ?
<apm1> well never mind will ask you later , gotta go for now :(
<chris92> hey there... can anyone tell me where I can find a netboot.tar.gz for xubuntu? im only finding those for ubuntu :/
<TheSheep> chris92: isn't it the same?
<chris92> not sure ^^
<TheSheep> chris92: just install ubuntu-server and then add xubuntu-desktop to it
<chris92> thesheep: thanks!
<chris92> TheSheep: are you there?
<maj> i cant get adobe flash to work on xubuntu 12.04.1 on an older laptop, both web and software centre versions i tryed
<krishong> all versions of 12.04 are not meant for older hardware
<TheSheep> krishong: really?
<TheSheep> krishong: what are they meant for?
<krishong> i've installed ubuntu and xubuntu on a not so old computer and they both come to a crawl
<recon_lap> maj : why not tell use the make and model of laptop
<krishong> everytime i play video on my xubuntu box, the screen tears and the video stops playing.....any sugestions?
<bazhang> what video card
<recon_lap> krishong: make and model of laptop?
<maj> i hope flash dies soon, so the world will be forced to find alternatives..
<holstein> i wouldnt have any issues running 10.04 on older hardware if it worked better
<krishong> intel built in video card
<recon_lap> maj: installing flash blocker plugin in firefox is a good start
<maj> lemme try that
<recon_lap> krishong: just tell us the make and model, we promise we wont make fun ;)
<maj> recon_lap:thats just to block macromedia flash? not to play youtube flash?
<krishong> intel 82845g
<recon_lap> maj: it blocks all flash, you have to click on what you want to see
<holstein> i might try forcing the vesa driver
<recon_lap> maj: works great, trust me :)
<recon_lap> maj: it just stop flash loading until you click on it, stops all those annoying flash ads. on you tube you just have to click on the flank you want to see.
<krishong> oh, yeah, i don't dare try to play flash....'cause it just hangs
<krishong> funny thing is i have none of these issues under windows xp
<holstein> krishong: the drivers are different.. if you'd like to ask intel for a proper driver like they provided windows xp 10 years ago, feel free.. but they likely didnt make a "new" driver for windows 8 for that hardware
<holstein> krishong: sometimes i try the vesa driver in situations like that
<xubuntu687> hello =) i would like to know, if i can get access to my w-lan card just by updating?! the strange thing is, that i can connect through my 3G-usb-dongle but not able to connect through eth0, or scsi.. lspci tells me that the card is: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 43) 02:00.1 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 1fb7 (rev 43) 02:00.2 Netw
<krishong> under ubuntu 10.10 things work ok....but with 12.04, totally different story
<apm1> who's on 10.10 these days ;)
<krishong> went to the intel site, they said they do provide a driver to the open source community
<recon_lap> krishong:  seems whats happening is that the intel 82845g card and it's generation is weird when it comes to advanced features which are getting used more and more.
<krishong> ....i was hoping things would be smoother under xubuntu, since it's supposed to be "light weight"
<holstein> xubuntu687: you can always try a live CD and see if a newer kernel supports your device
<krishong> i am really trying to get some windows 95 speed on a unix kernel with my box
<holstein> krishong: typically, intel is well supported.. but what im saying is, its not constructive to compare XP support
<recon_lap> krishong: it's not the weight of the new versions, it's the crappyness of intel graphic chips
<xubuntu687> holstein: allready installed xubuntu 12.04.1 =)
<holstein> krishong: if it were me, i would try the vesa driver and take the intel driver out of the equation
<holstein> xubuntu687: what "upating" are you refering to?
<holstein> xubuntu687: a different kernel could provide hardware support... or break it
<krishong> there's nothing wrong with the chips as i said things work fine with xp and my box is still fast with xp
<holstein> krishong: xp is quite old though... it would be more fair to compare ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7
<holstein> krishong: still, you can try the vesa driver to takt the driver out of the equation completely
<krishong> how do i install the vesa driver?
<xubuntu687> holstein: the one's the system is suggesting to download.. the thing is, that my internet speed for my usb has been cut down, so i can surf with smth like 20 kb.. a 50 MB update is a huge thing for me then.. with W-Lan that would be a farce.. as said, eth0 (cable) would also help me..
<holstein> krishong: i usually try testing with a live CD.. something like puppy linux.. you can just specify the vesa driver in a custom xorg.conf. or try an *buntu live cd witn safe graphics mode... "nomodeset"
<holstein> krishong: the vesa driver, and the intel driver you are using are both (as well as many others) already "in" the kernel
<holstein> krishong: i would troubleshoot with the graphics driver in mind.. could be you can blacklist a module, or install a backport and all is well... i would want to try a 10.04 based version live
<recon_lap> xubuntu687: if it a laptop go looking for a free hotspot ?
<krishong> xubuntu puts the drivers in the kernel....instead of having an external module for it?
<holstein> krishong: linux has the drivers in the kernel.. xubuntu and all the other ubuntu versions utilizes the linux kernel
<holstein> krishong: you can always make your own kernel if you'd prefer altering this setup
<xubuntu687> recon_lap: that's the point.. i can't activate my w-lan, due to a lack of drivers as I quess..
<holstein> xubuntu687: im not following the qutestion... if its "should i upgrade my machine even though its a pain", it might be worth the hassle, but theres really no way to know for sure til you do it
<recon_lap> xubuntu687: then try follow this guide and fix you wlan
<recon_lap> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<holstein> xubuntu687: if it were me, i would take that line from lspci and search online.. try and get an idea of what it takes to support that wifi device
<krishong> so if the driver in the kernel doesn't with your graphics card then you're screwed!
<holstein> krishong: you can blacklist the kernel driver, as i mentioned above
<holstein> krishong: if it were me, i would try the vesa driver.. and i would try some 10.04 version live... if the device was supported well in a past kernel, typically it can be supported now easy enough
<holstein> krishong: the kernel is constanly updated and upgraded and cant keep "legacy" device support around all the time, though that support can always be added back in
<krishong> as i said in the 10.10 version i have no problem
<krishong> but legacy support is all what linux is about
<holstein> krishong: cool.. so its pretty safe to assume you can find a way to support the device in 12.04.. though, i would have no issues running 10.04 on that hardware
<recon_lap> krishong: since when is legacy support all that linux is about??
<holstein> krishong: "linux" is a kernel.. and you can build it with whatever support you choose.. mostly, its about providing out of the box support for kernel hardware however
<holstein> for current hardware**
<holstein> krishong: first thing i would do is search the forums for a post trying to find a user with that hardware trying to use 12.04...
<krishong> this is why i am using xubuntu since it's lighter than ubuntu.......12.04 is lighter under xubuntu than it is under ubuntu as i've experienced
<bazhang> that card is just not very good
<holstein> krishong: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. same kernel.. you are interested in XFCE
<bazhang> no amount of "lightness" will erase that fact
<holstein> yup.. the hardware support will be likely very similar with all linux's using modern kernels
<holstein> again, i would have no issues running 10.04 on that hardware
<recon_lap> crappy graphics cards are crappy graphics, no amount of good software will make them work
<bazhang> I have that exact card in a thinkpad.  the video is a LOT less clear than an Nvidia recent generation
<xubuntu687> holstein & recon_lap: thxs! i will bookmark the "troubleshooting page", do the update however long it might take and search online for what it takes to make the card work..
<holstein> xubuntu687: wont hurt to search around before, just in case its easier to make the card work before upgrading
<krishong> i know that xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce and ubuntu is ubuntu with unity
<recon_lap> xubuntu687: just fix the card first, no reason to do the full update first
<recon_lap> krishong: why dont you stay with 10.04?
<krishong> the interface sucks
<holstein> krishong: you can add XFCE to ubuntu... or use xubuntu 10.04
<xubuntu687> ok.. tried that but got stuck with a lot of tech-info, i just didn't quite understand what was meant and how to proceed. started yesterday with that and today after a bit more than 3h thought i could need some help
<krishong> just like the interface in 10.10 sucks.....i don't want to see a menu scroll all the way to the bottom of the screen
<holstein> krishong: "sucks" i a matter of opinion... you can ask something like "how do i change the menu configuration".. or just use XFCE in 10.04
<krishong> anyone know if the linuxmint folks also use kernels with built-in video drivers?
<bazhang> !mintsupport | krishong
<ubottu> krishong: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> krishong, go ask them
<holstein> krishong: the kernels are all linux.. its quite typical for kernels to be modular.. for most folks its a "feature"... blacklisting your kernel module is not a big deal.. though,, i would take the path of least resistance and just run 10.04 if it were me
<holstein> krishong: running a stock distro more in line with the age of the machine might just be easier
<holstein> im sure you would find the same isssues if you were trying to install windows 7 or 8
<krishong> windows 7 is not just about the graphics it's also about ram
<bazhang> krishong, lets stick to xubuntu support please
<krishong> i am using xubuntu to keep things moving fast on my machine
<xubuntu687> @all: thxs for your suggestions. will leave and see if i can get the needed drivers by searching for them through google =)
<xubuntu687> cu
<recon_lap> np xubuntu687 : come back and ask if you get stuck
<krishong> can the vesa drivers be installed through synaptic?
<holstein> krishong: the vesa driver are already install and part of the kernel.. you can specify them using a custom xorg.conf file..
<holstein> krishong: there is a xubuntu 10.04 version... or you can install ubuntu 10.04 and use XFCE
<lib> how do i install ffmpeg on xubuntu?
<bazhang> !find ffmpeg
<ubottu> Found: cmus-plugin-ffmpeg, ffmpeg2theora, ffmpegthumbnailer, ffmpegthumbnailer-dbg, gmerlin-encoders-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg-dbg, kffmpegthumbnailer, libffmpegthumbnailer-dev, libffmpegthumbnailer4 (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ffmpeg&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<lib> how can i downgrade conky 1.8.1 to 1.8.0?
<qwackoze> how to open folder as root please ?
<qwackoze> must delete some log files to regain minimal disk space, thanks
<holstein> !sudo | qwackoze
<ubottu> qwackoze: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<holstein> sudo rm /path/to/file or whatever you are trying to do
<qwackoze> ok...thanks...so open a terminal in the folder and go from there
<holstein> qwackoze: i would just open the terminal, and use sudo to do what needs to be done as root
<qwackoze> then would the location for log be...sudo edit /var/log/filename
<qwackoze> or the files that I want to delete
<qwackoze> I meant
<qwackoze> sudo rm  /var/log/filename
<holstein> qwackoze: whatever the path is to the particular file you are trying to remove
<qwackoze> ok...thanks
<bricot> hi guys, I have succesfully connected 2 different A2DP (bluetooth) devices via blueman. But unfortunately it is totally random, if I see them as sinks in pulse-audio.
<bricot> Sometimes I see none of them, sometimes one or the other. Never both. If I see them, I can play successfully audio. Has anybody a clue what's wrong?
<bricot> I'm using 12.04 btw.
<holstein> bricot: you look in pavucontrol ?
<bricot> yes. I also tried pacmd. list-sinks shows the same as pavucontrol.
<holstein> bricot: i would see that one is showing, then connect the othere device
<holstein> bricot: i dont have 2 bt audio devices to test with
<bricot> I removed both now and started with one of them. Pairing works. Connecting to sink works. Blueman seems to do it right. But I can't find it in pa.
<bricot> After this I did a 'sudo killall pulseaudio' and now this sink shows up.
<bricot> And the music plays well on this device...
<holstein> bricot: you can check aplay -l
<bricot> This just shows the builtin hardware devices (also 2 cards).
<holstein> bricot: i just dont have problematic BT hardware to test with... nor an extra device to try and "break" it
<holstein> bricot: have you refered to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup /
<tommy1> exit
<bricot> I checked it. BT seems fine. Why do I need a 'sudo killall pulseaudio' before I see the sink in pavucontrol?
<bricot> Is it possible to connect one source to two sinks simultaneously?
<jop2v> hi
<xubuntu545> hello?
<xubuntu545> can someone help me
<baizon> !ask xubuntu545
<baizon> !ask | xubuntu545
<ubottu> xubuntu545: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu369> hi all.. need help before i throw this laptop with xubuntu out of the window..
<redderhs> dont throw it out, give it to me =]
<xubuntu369> give me ur adress, u can have it..
<xubuntu369> =)
<redderhs> State your question xubuntu369
<xubuntu369> redderhs: ok.. pls give me some time to tipe it down
<redderhs> Take your time.
<xubuntu369> ok.. took a deep breath.. here it goes: i have an old ibm t20 and two scsi-cards. one is only wifi, the other wifi & 3G. learned about lspci, got the output and searched on google. installed ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 - and followed the instructions adapting them to my .inf files. the output of lspci for the one with 3G is
<xubuntu369> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 43) 02:00.1 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. Device 1fb7 (rev 43) 02:00.2 Network controller: Option N.V. Qualcomm MSM6275 UMTS chip
<xubuntu369> for the one with only w-lan 02:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps Wireless Interface
<xubuntu369> ps: sorry, i just overreacted..
<redderhs> which one isn't working? I may not be able to provide an answer for your situation but there are 106 other people in the room that may know the answer.
<xubuntu369> both don't..
<xubuntu369> don't bother about which one i can make work.. one is enough..
<xubuntu369> also my ethernet is not working.. here my full lspci
<xubuntu369> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX Host bridge (rev 03) 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 440BX/ZX/DX - 82443BX/ZX/DX AGP bridge (rev 03) 00:02.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03) 00:02.1 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1450 (rev 03) 00:03.0 Communication controller: LSI Corporation L56xM+S [Mars-2] WinModem 56k (rev 01) 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic C
<redderhs> For ethernet atleast: have you tried the basic troubleshootings steps like making sure the cable is good and what not?
<xubuntu369> 00:05.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4614/22/24/30 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator] (rev 01) 00:07.0 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ISA (rev 02) 00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01) 00:07.2 USB controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01) 00:07.3 Bridge: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 ACPI (rev 03) 01:00.0 VGA compatible cont
<xubuntu369> yes.. for ethernet everything should work.. although i just don't know if the card on the netbook itself is still working. i have to admit that i got this laptop with xp and didn't try it out but installed different distributions and xubuntu worked best. don't want to step back to windows..
<redderhs> ahh
<xubuntu369> another computer conected to the cable had no probl. though
<xubuntu369> so internet is there
<redderhs> well I guess as long as ethernet was tested on XP then it should theoretically work on here.
<redderhs> Hopefully someone will be able to give you an idea of where to go about from here as I'm not really sure. If no one replies definitely bring this to the ubuntu forums.
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: here is something to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: you making any progress ?
<xubuntu369> ok.. i'm going through this help-site.. nm-tool tells me that i'm connected with my 3G-USB-Stick, it says that it works
<recon_lap> good, we ruling out possible causes .
<xubuntu369> well that's true, but that's not what i wanted to know.. the usb-stick was shortened and gives me a downloadrate of 17kb .. want to make an update of about 50 MB and would love to connect to wifi or through ethernet where i got 2MB donwloadrate..
<xubuntu369> hey thanks for beeing there for me.. was about to go nuts here..
<redderhs> never give up on a problem like this, only brings more depth in knowledge with linux. I'm still learning myself (a newbie) but its totally worth it down the road.
<xubuntu369> redderhs: thxs.. i allways stick to linux and since some years to ubuntu. because of me all my friends heard about linux and at least have one copy of knoppix, just in case something goes wrong and they need to safe theyr data ;)
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: alway have a look for a howto guide or people who have experienced the same problem, very rare that you will be the first to hit a particular snag. get enough knowledge to ask a understandable question  and ask for help, normaly works
<xubuntu369> lshw -C network shows that i have something that is deaktivated?
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: do you know what pastebin is?
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: https://gist.github.com/ , paste the output in there, then give use the line here and we can read it
<recon_lap> lin/link *
<xubuntu369> think i read smth about it today.. but no, got no clue what it might be actually
<recon_lap> line/link*
<xubuntu369> ok, pasted all the output i had during the last hour on my terminal there: git://gist.github.com/3796813.git
<xubuntu369> thxs for the link, very usefull
<xubuntu369> =)
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: that link did not work :( might be to big !!
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: did you create a private paste?
<xubuntu369> nope, a public one.. but allready added more things to it.. hope this one works: git://gist.github.com/3796852.git
<xubuntu369> ps: what is the max. size for that?!
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: odd, read the button before you click , there are two, one for private , and one for public , click th public one
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: try this one http://pastebin.mozilla.org/
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: so how far did you get?
<xubuntu369> recon_lap: made it public.. which line do you need? The public clone URL? git://gist.github.com/3796876.git
<xubuntu369> did that work?
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: no, not working for some reason
<recon_lap> should not start with "git:" ?
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: just paste the output of ifconfig to start with
<recon_lap> use http://pastebin.mozilla.org/
<xubuntu369> thxs for directions, helps me to get things done. hope that's the link: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/?dl=1846618
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: hmm, German text a bit strange. ok , I take it thats the dongle we seeing with a connection?
<xubuntu369> to be sincere.. i really don't know what this output means..
<xubuntu369> but if it shows the actual connection to internte, then yes it's the dongle
<xubuntu369> sorry.. wanted to have it ready for my girlfriend, that's why it's in german.
<recon_lap> ok, I take it you want it to work with wireless ?
<recon_lap> and not with the dongle
<xubuntu369> that would be awesome! =) the dongle costs me a lot and is really slow..
<xubuntu369> on the other hand, this pcmcia-card also has a 3G support.. if we can get it to word ;)
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: do you have a second computer to use while we try fix the wifi
<xubuntu369> yes, but you would have to wait a second till i get it on. sounds like we're about to fix things! =)
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: paste the output of "sudo lshw -C network "
<xubuntu369> recon_lap: can i put it in the same window?
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: whatever works
<xubuntu369> think that should be it: http://pastebin.mozilla.org/1846667
<xubuntu022> recon_lap: this is my second connection, as wished ;)
<recon_lap> xubuntu022: describe the network cards? are they picmia, built in , dongles?
<recon_lap> xubuntu022: can you remove any of them?
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: you there?
<xubuntu369> it's a pcmcia card. tried to get a picture or a link with a description.. but found nothing
<xubuntu369> sorry for the delay
<recon_lap> dont worry about pictures
<xubuntu369> ok =)
<xubuntu369> think lspci gives a quite good description of the card
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: only one of them seem to be showing a driver
<xubuntu369> how you mean?
<xubuntu369> you mean i need further drivers in order to make it work?
<recon_lap> i take it nozomi mean none ?
<xubuntu369> nozomi? no that's not german..
<xubuntu369> looks like the driver is actually called like that..
<xubuntu369> as i speak 5 languages, i got some informations from this site in order to use some of the windows drivers: http://linux.collectiontricks.it/wiki/Installazione_di_Ndiswrapper_e_chiave_wi-fi_Netgear_WG111_v2
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: found this http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man4/malo.4freebsd.html , does that laptop have a usb port?
<xubuntu369> yes
<recon_lap> I getting lazy , wireless dongles are cheap :)
<recon_lap> but that firmware patch look like a good bet to me
<recon_lap> fits with the problem, I would expect ubuntu to know such an old card and recognize it. but a missing firmware patch would explain why it's not working
<xubuntu369> ... this site is too technical for me.. and my card is not listed there..
<xubuntu369> but yes.. i can understand your point. how ever you really helped me out of my situation of freaking out.. i really was about to throw the whole thing out the window ;)
<xubuntu369> how to proceed with the things on that site you just mentioned?
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: I'd spend the 15euro on a wireless dongle , that card only does WEP security
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: how old is this laptop, 10 years?
<xubuntu369> oh.. ok..
<xubuntu369> well.. about that, yes ;)
<xubuntu369> but thanks to xubuntu it runs smoothly
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: well I would think that those network cards will probably not work with your routers security. if that 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless card comes out I'd toss it.
<recon_lap> the firmware is probably an update for the BIOS of the laptop itself that fixes bugs
<xubuntu369> i got a driver for that 88w8335 here http://media.cdn.ubuntu-de.org/forum/attachments/19/38/1888522-marvel_8335_X32.tar.gz
<xubuntu369> but apparently it still doesn't work.. but while the laptop is old, this pcmcia-card is only about 3y old
<recon_lap> nope, I'm wrong , it's a patch from openBSD
<xubuntu369> how to apply the patch? downloaded it
<recon_lap> trying to work that out now :)
<xubuntu369> =)
<recon_lap> think you just "apt-get install <filename>" , and we go sailing into the twilight zone
<recon_lap> hmm, very unsure
<xubuntu369> hey! that actually got it installing something.. =)
<xubuntu369> nope.. the output was, that it could not find the file?! how come? i downloaded it...
<xubuntu369> think it looks like i'll be still figuring it out tomorrow..
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: think so. getting late.
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: still, a 15euro dongle and you could be done :)
<xubuntu369> as usual.. you know, i spend the last 3 days infront of this thing.. forgetting about time and getting to bed when all the others stood up at 7.. but today i just got the feeling that i'm consuming my live for nothing.. really thinking about your suggestion.. although this pcmcia card was worth something like 450 €, 3 years ago...
<xubuntu369> but you might be right ;)
#xubuntu 2012-09-28
<recon_lap> dont know where you buy your electronics but stop shopping there
<xubuntu369> ok.. ;)
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: there is the  Qualcomm MSM6275 UMTS card, I think thats the one with the 3g
<recon_lap> xubuntu369: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1305792
<xubuntu369> thxs, checking that right away =)
<xubuntu369> oh.. you think the chip is not supported?
<PhantomXu> Hello, hello, just installed Xubuntu on my HP Pavilion ze5300 laptop, and cannot gain access to the WLAN radio, it tells me firmware is missing, and I'm not finding anything in the restricted drivers menu, any ideas what could be up?
<PhantomXu> It says there are no proprietary drivers in use, but I can't get the WLAN to enable
<PhantomXu> Nevermind, found the fix
<krawler> G'day. If anyone is about, are they able to tell me the best way to add a second sudoer account to xubuntu? In Ubuntu I just add the user to the 'admin' group, but this doesnt exist in xubuntu.
<holstein> krawler: xubuntu *is* ubuntu
<krawler> Is there a reason that the admin group doesnt exist on my xubuntu install, that did on my ubuntu install? Both were fresh installs :\
<holstein> http://benaiah41.wordpress.com/2008/08/15/37/
<holstein> sudo adduser username admin
<holstein> krawler: let me know if theres an error running that command
<krawler> $ sudo adduser test1 admin  -->  adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<krawler> I can just add it as a group (which is already in visudo as an entry %admin), I just thought there might be a "best" way that was different
<holstein> krawler: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/893842
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 893842 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu Precise) "Move "admin" group to "sudo"" [Critical,Fix released]
<recon_lap> think admin is reserved for something in ubuntu
<holstein> yeah.. admin.. not sure why its depricated some places and not others
<holstein> unless the xubuntu is a newer version that ubuntu was in the above case
<strtok> wow, xfce4-terminal scrolling some stuff is causing my Xorg process to go 100% CPU (12.04)
<krawler> It was Ubuntu 12.04 and xubuntu 12.04(.1?). The admin group existed before, but if its moved to sudo then thats cool I'll just add them to sudo group
<holstein> krawler: thats what is being suggested, and i havent needed to fool about there in a while... and that does explain your findings
<krawler> Adding the user to sudo allows them to perform sudo commands, so looks good.
<krawler> fwiw both %admin and %sudo exist in /etc/sudoers
<krawler> Thanks for the help :)
<xubuntu186> pretty shocking that xubuntu 10.04 works on a 133 Mhz Via EPIA system with only 512MB ram. The kids will enjoy their new study room computer.
<Unit193> 0_o
<well_laid_lawn> wasn't that long ago that 512MB of ram was plenty for any os
<Unit193> I'd have said try Lubuntu with that. :P   Additionally, 10.04 is going EOL soon.
<xubuntu186> well_laid_lawn: true. I guess its better than a pdp-11
<xubuntu186> Unit193: what's the implications of endolife
<well_laid_lawn> I'll take your word on that
<Unit193> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xubuntu186> hmm I guess I am going to have to recompile the kernel, because the default kernel isn't supported by my hardware. I tried upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 lts to 12.04 and got a kernel error
<xubuntu186> that will REALLY STINK on a 133 processor, but I guess it gives me an excuse to play with the rugrats
<Unit193> PAE, right.  They are dropping the generic after, but you can upgrade from 10.04 ot 12.04 and keep generic.
<xubuntu186>  /msg ubottu !eol
<xubuntu186> oops
<Guest21570> have problem with sound... any one help me
<torax> what kind of problem
<Guest21570> sometimes show me dummy card ...? works application plays sound but nothing come out
<Mathsterk> maybe the driver(s) is missing
<Guest21570> what can i do
<torax> what sound card you have?
<Guest21570> c-media
<Guest21570> configuration show me no card
<v1adimir> maybe you can just disable it from there and logout: http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-09282012-093401am.php
<v1adimir> err if there's more than 1
<Guest21570> i disable onboard there is only one card
<v1adimir> isn't onboard c-media?.. the two that are showing in the screenshot is my video adapater
<Guest21570> onboard is ac97 i disable in bios
<Guest21570> i star with c-media
<Guest21570> they show me dummy output  know what it mean
<cousteau> how do I change the plymouth-theme-xubuntu-logo to plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text?  dpkg-reconfigure?
<cousteau> sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth -> There is only one alternative in link group default.plymouth: /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/xubuntu-logo.plymouth
<cousteau> weird...  I also have  plymouth-theme-xubuntu-text  installed
<cousteau> is changing /etc/alternatives/default.plymouth manually a good idea?
<Zeiva> Hi, we've installed xubuntu on a older machine and we cant get flash to work in any browser (even when its installed from the appstore-thingy). Chromium says it cant load the plugins and firefox just shows a white box where the youtube player should be. (though it appears flash is running if I check with taskmanager)
<Zeiva> Anyone want to take a stab at whats causing that? The machine uses almost eqlusively SIS chipsets and graphics but changing to an Nvidia card and official drivers did not help
<Zeiva> Its the 32bit 12.04 release and all updates installed
<xubuntu2> any one know why xubuntu would run super slow on a compaq evo n610c but not have problems with kubuntu?
<baizon> xubuntu2: check what causes this "slowness"
<xubuntu2> i havent a clue. i decided to switch a friends comp over from kubuntu to xubuntu rather than updateing. i told him oh no dont worry it'll run better. its meant for old computers
<xubuntu2> not the case. it runs terrible. takes forever to boot. its slow, theres mouse lag when its thinking about even the smallest of things, it cant handle flash any more, the animation is choppy and games are unplayable
<baizon> well it cant the fault of xfce
<baizon> i got a netbook and it runs very smooth
<xubuntu2> i thought it would make things better. my laptop runs way faster than it ever has since i put xubuntu on it
<Zeiva> xubuntu2: When you say it cant handle flash, do you mean it does not run at all or that flash runs slowly?
<xubuntu2> slow / chopppy
<Zeiva> Ok, not the same issue as I have then
<xubuntu2> it used to play farmville and castleville no sweat b4
<xubuntu2> now i just tested it out on a lame small disney game and the clock ran out b4 it even finished cacheing
<xubuntu2> by the time it was fully loaded into memory and i could move the character two steps it was game over
<xubuntu2> right now im letting it run its updates hopefully that fixes it. but im at a loss as to how it could be even possible that kde runs better than xfce on a 2GHz w/ 768 MB SDRAM
<baizon> is it possible to add a notification for the xfce-mailwatch-plugin?
<baizon> ok then other question... xfce4-mailwatch, whats the cli command to use it?
<ominous> привет
<knome> ominous, english please :)
<baizon> !ru | ominous
<ubottu> ominous: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<xubuntu743> hi!
<knome> hello
<xubuntu743> I have a problem with my pc and xubuntu:(
<xubuntu743> is here the right place to talk about it?
<TheSheep> yes
<TheSheep> but you have to ask a question, provide more detail about your problem
<xubuntu743> ok, thank you.
<xubuntu743> my pc is an old PentiumIII
<xubuntu743> 512 Mb RAM
<TheSheep> then if someone knows the answer, they will answer
<xubuntu743> after some troubles with Winz i'm tring to install lubuntu 12.04,1
<xubuntu743> but PC can't boot by 12.04.1 CD LIVE
<xubuntu743> now i'm tring to install Xubuntu 10.04 and PC stops after lenguage chosen
<xubuntu743> What have i to do?
<xubuntu743> RAM is ok, CDdrive is ok, HD is ok
<xubuntu743> should i install an older version of Xubuntu?
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: whats the computer make and model?
<killbillkill> maybe try  alternate install...
<xubuntu743> i tring alternate
<xubuntu743> the pc is a assembled hard top
<xubuntu743> the pc is a assembled desktop
<xubuntu743> installation stops after language chosen
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: what the graphics card?
<xubuntu743> i have to open, 1 moment
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: while you have it open might as well see what the mother board is as well
<xubuntu743> ok
<erkan^> why isn't LibreOffice standard on Xubuntu, and AbiWord and Gunermic well?
<TheSheep> erkan^: because xubuntu has chosen lighter alternatives
<erkan^> ah, i see that LO works quick on Xubuntu after I have installed this by Software Centrum, TheDrums
<TheSheep> yes, you can install any ubuntu software
<erkan^> right (-:
<xubuntu743> video board is a Matrox
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: no numbers on it?
<xubuntu743> graphic card is a Matrox MT05090
<xubuntu743> On Matrox is written: G45 + MGHA 16DLE
<xubuntu743> G45 + MDHA 16DLE, sorry
<GridCube> xubuntu743, are you using the alternate or the desktop iso?
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: this a brand new custom PC ?
<FloatingGoat> is there anyway in xfce to make the top bar sorta dissapear and hug the panel in xfce? :\
<xubuntu743> i tried with latest ISO release Lubuntu 12.04.1
<GridCube> hug?
<FloatingGoat> like it does in unity
<GridCube> there was a way back a years aog
<xubuntu743> sorry, no: PC is an old one
<GridCube> s/aog/ago/
<GridCube> dont know if such works now
<recon_lap> ok, was having a hard time finding info on that graphics card
<xubuntu743> assembled one, works with Winz XP, but only in REcovery mode
<FloatingGoat> that stinks
<xubuntu743> before, this machine has been always worked
<GridCube> FloatingGoat, opinions
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: is PC a rescue job, or was it working last week?
<FloatingGoat> xfce is great but it lacks when it comes to screen real estate
<FloatingGoat> firefox eats my space up.
<GridCube> disable the menubar
<xubuntu743> It is a PC rescue job, my friend
<xubuntu743> but before this problem PC has been worked
<FloatingGoat> can xfce have a global menu?
<FloatingGoat> that would probably help
<FloatingGoat> ill check
<GridCube> FloatingGoat, as i said earlier, global-menu integration doesnt work anymore
<FloatingGoat> oh
<GridCube> you are welcome to take the project and mantain it if you wish
<xubuntu743> now i'm tring to install Xubuntu 9, and it's arrived splash screen for language...
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: I'd suggest trying the alt install. might get you up and running. I'm having a look about for info
<GridCube> xubuntu743, 9?
<FloatingGoat> im quite liking this quiteee
<GridCube> D:
<GridCube> xubuntu743, use the alternate iso
<GridCube> dont use xubuntu 9 you wont get any support for it
<xubuntu743> GridCube: yes... 9.xx
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: just go with 12.04
<GridCube> xubuntu743, dont use such old version
<xubuntu743> 12.04.1 with ALT install... that is Alternate CD LIVE?
<GridCube> si
<xubuntu743> I tried (not installed) 12.04 but it doewsn't work!!!
<GridCube> try the alternate version
<xubuntu743> ALTERNATE version doesn't work...
<GridCube> why not?
<GridCube> how does it fail?
<xubuntu743> after a while it stops... no signal
<xubuntu743> no messages
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: what happen when you boot to live session and dont install?
<xubuntu743> with ALT CD it can't boot, Aborts. Then ask me "boot:"
<xubuntu743> what's meaning???
<xubuntu743> and if i install an older version of xubuntu and upgrade further?
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: meaning that you problem is low level hardware
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: or bad install media
<xubuntu743> recon_lap: mhh! ok, but CD is ok, drive is ok, HD is ok,
<xubuntu743> i suppose motherboard is ok...
<GridCube> xubuntu743, check that the integryto of the cd is ok compared to the md5 checksum of the iso
<GridCube> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: does the motherboard have on board vedio?
<recon_lap> Video*
<xubuntu743> are you asking me if mother board has the graphic card separated?
<GridCube> yes
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: you can tell by looking at the back and seeing if the MB has a VGA port
<recon_lap> but this not going to cause a boot: prompt, are you sure you created the CD correctly?
<xubuntu743> i can't understand. My Matrox graphic card has 2 VGA ports
<xubuntu743> nether Xubuntu 9.10 works
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: can you describe how you created the boot CD?
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: are you even using a CD?
<xubuntu743> downloading ISO from _UBUNTU.org and writing CDs, but all with another pc in different times
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: and did you burn the iso as a disk image?
<xubuntu743> only last one.
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: like if you open the CD on the other computer do you see lots of files?
<xubuntu743> i'll be back soon
<DarkAmethyst> Hi
<recon_lap> o/ DarkAmethyst
<DarkAmethyst> o/?
<recon_lap> waving :)
<DarkAmethyst> ahh =)
<DarkAmethyst> I can't seem to find the system requirement for Xubuntu
<recon_lap> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/
<DarkAmethyst> thanks =)
<DarkAmethyst> yay, my desktop should be able to run it =D
<recon_lap> DarkAmethyst: they pretty minimum , do you have 256mb of memory
<DarkAmethyst> my desktop has I think 312mb
<GridCube> (256 is recomended anymore)
<DarkAmethyst> My desktop has 320mb
<GridCube> :)
<DarkAmethyst> It's pretty old, I'm looking for an OS to replace XP on it
<GridCube> you will be probably smooter using lubuntu
<recon_lap> DarkAmethyst: seriously ? thats more than old
<DarkAmethyst> =P
<DarkAmethyst> 12Gb HDD, 320mb memory, 633Mhz CPU
<DarkAmethyst> and an S3 ProSavage
<DarkAmethyst> I recently got a wireless card for it but it turns out XP without service packs lacks support for my router ¬_¬
<recon_lap> DarkAmethyst: laptop i take it
<DarkAmethyst> Nope
<DarkAmethyst> My laptop is much faster =)
<DarkAmethyst> It's my very old desktop, an HP Brio
<recon_lap> I'd take a punt on the recycling center at m ylocal dump, probably find something better for free :)
<DarkAmethyst> I don't know where the local dump is XD
<DarkAmethyst> And it has sentimental value to me
<DarkAmethyst> Xuxbuntu seems to be working very smoothly in VirtualBox
<DarkAmethyst> under the same resources as my desktop
<recon_lap> wonders what happened xubuntu743, seem like a awe full long time to look to see if his CD has any files
<xubuntu743> i'm back
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: great, so where the a group of files and folders on the CD ?
<xubuntu743> recon_lap: my CD ALT vers. of Ubuntu 12.04.1 a ISO (image) burning
<xubuntu743> in are files and folders
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: and by burning you mean burning a disk image to cd?
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: ok, have you checked the boot order in the BIOS of the computer you'r setting up?
<xubuntu743> yes, with Xfburn: burn an Image file
<xubuntu743> the boot order works fine
<xubuntu743> i tried 3 CDs live... none works... and with 12.04.1 ISO burning no boot.
<recon_lap> ok, you got a CD to try boot with?
<olbi> is there possible to change digital vibrance on intel GPU HD2000 from Core i5-2400?
<xubuntu743> recon_lap
<GridCube> xubuntu743, does your computer supports booting from usb drives?
<GridCube> olbi, vibrance?
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: does the CD work in the computer your setting up? and can it read the CD type you are using?
<recon_lap> CD Drive*
<DarkAmethyst> I've gtg, bye.
<xubuntu743>  Karspersky rescue disks works, it says:
<recon_lap> GridCube: good call :) did not think of that
<xubuntu743>  Karspersky rescue disks works, it says: hw info:
<holstein> xubuntu743: have you verified one of the live CD's?
<xubuntu743> ...working... it's loading everything well
<olbi> in nVidia Settings, there is monitor options -> Controls and Digital Vibrance :)
<olbi> how I could do that under Intel GPU
<xubuntu743> hw abst daemon...
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: did you burn the Karspersky CD yourself? on the same type of disk as the xubuntu CD?
<xubuntu743>  Karspersky rescue disks says: hw info:
<holstein> xubuntu743: i would "check installer disk integrity"
<xubuntu743> karspersky Rdisk i burn myself!!
<xubuntu743> karspersky Rdisk i've burn myself!!
<holstein> xubuntu743: something is causing the xubuntu iso's you burn to not work.. they *do* work... have you verified the live CDs?
<xubuntu743> I did not verify Cds
<xubuntu743> PC info: Host bridge VIA Tech. Inc. Apollo PRO133x
<holstein> xubuntu743: i like that step.. it checks several things at ones.. the donwloaded image, the burn, and the actual CD
<holstein> xubuntu743: via hardware can be tricky.. how is it "failing" ?
<xubuntu743> PC info: PCI bridge VIA Tech. Inc. Apollo MVP3/Pro 133x AGP
<recon_lap> holstein: he was getting a Boot: prompt
<holstein> i would do "nomodeset"... actually, i would just use whatever options there it takes
<holstein> xubuntu743: tapping shift while the live CD is booting should show the menu.. down at the bottom of that menu.. F6 "nomodset"
<xubuntu743> holstein: what's failing?
<holstein> try to get to the live desktop from there.. i would *not* install from there yet
<holstein> xubuntu743: you see my post abover about "nomodeset"?
<holstein> xubuntu743: safe graphics mode... you can also install with an alternate iso and use a custom xorg.conf to specify the vesa driver
<xubuntu743> holstein: so you'r suggesting to boot in text mode and install the right graphic card driver?
<holstein> xubuntu743: im suggesting that there is not a "right" grahpics driver.. im suggesting you try the ilve CD with "nomodeset"..
<xubuntu743> i'm tring
<apm1> how do i disable the synchronized vertical refresh rate of my intel gpu and use the full potential of the gpu ?
<apm1> right now i am getting 50 fps on glxgears what do i do ?
<xubuntu743> shift is not necessary, but with Xubuntu 9.10 in F6 menu <acpi=off/noapic/nolapic/edd=on/nodmraid/only freeware>
<xubuntu743> holstein: Lubuntu 12 doesn't work (only 512Mb RAM?) Xubuntu 9.10 in F6 menu <acpi=off/noapic/nolapic/edd=on/nodmraid/only freeware>
<holstein> xubuntu743: 9.10?.. 9.10 is EOL
<xubuntu743> ok, but it works
<holstein> xubuntu743: 12.04 should work fine with 512 ram
<xubuntu743> less then 512
<holstein> xubuntu743: i would just try them til i get a live desktop.. at that point i would try to install.. if it doesnt work, i would think about using an alternate CD, or "moving on"
<GridCube> xubuntu743, you could try your aproach though, and try to update 9.10 to 10.04 and then to 12.04
<GridCube> that "might", maybe, work
<xubuntu743> ok, i'm tring apic=off ALT CD live boot 9.10
<xubuntu743> till now everything is the same, booting.
<xubuntu743> still booting
<recon_lap> xubuntu743: it anything happening though? is DVD light flashing, HDD light ?
<xubuntu743> now booting has stopped!
<xubuntu743> drives' lights had turned off for a while
<GridCube> xubuntu743, press alt-f4 on that machine and see if that sends you to the tty4
<GridCube> that should show you whats going on
<apm1> how do i disable sync to vblank on xubuntu ?
<xubuntu743> alt-f4, when press alt-F4?
<GridCube> it might be decompressing something and its taking its time
<GridCube> xubuntu743, now that you have it "stoped"
<GridCube> you can press ctrl-alt-f4 aswell
<GridCube> its the same
<apm1> ?
<xubuntu743> no decompressing. because the animated icon of mouse has stopped!
<GridCube> o: you got that far?
<xubuntu743> ALt-f4, i'll remember it... thanks
<xubuntu743> i'm tring acpi=off and noapic boot
<GridCube> xubuntu743, you might "need" to use alternate
<apm1> can anyone tell me how do i turnoff sync to vblank on my gpu ?
<apm1> it's an intel gma
<GridCube> !patience | apm1
<ubottu> apm1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<apm1> ok sorry guys
<GridCube> :) np
<Artemis3> apm1, i wish to know how to turn it on, tearing is evil ;) i could guess its a simple option in xorg.conf, generating one is the challenge.
<apm1> gotta restart X.org BRB
<GridCube> Artemis3, not really, just go to a tty do sudo service lightdm stop && sudo Xorg --configure && sudo service lightdm restart
<xubuntu743> no boot! Stops.
<xubuntu743> Alt+F4, no response
<xubuntu743> i will HW restart
<Artemis3> xubuntu743, you should get a newer image, 9.10? too old :P
<xubuntu743> acpi=off, noapic, nolapic
<xubuntu743> i will try
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | xubuntu743
<ubottu> xubuntu743: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Artemis3> xubuntu743, xubuntu 12.04 perhaps?
<holstein> xubuntu743: i would be using 12.04.. if you want/need an older version, use 10.04, not 9.10
<xubuntu743> ... ok
<xubuntu743> now it stops again (ALT F4 no response) (CTR ALT CAMC no response)
<A_nix_fan> hello, why does the wallapapers only change every time i log in or reboot etc ?
<xubuntu743> cd drive eject button no response
<xubuntu743> if i try a newer version of xubuntu (12.04) : "aborted I boot:"
<xubuntu743> what i have to do?
<A_nix_fan> i'm on 12.04
<xubuntu743> holstein: what does it mean with "boot:"
<holstein> xubuntu743: it, being, the xubuntu 12.04.1 live CD?
<holstein> xubuntu743: i woudnt expect any "response" from the hardware if the kernel panics or whatever due to ta driver issue
<holstein> what i typically do is unplug the hard drive, if possible, and just troubleshoot and test til i get a live CD to boot
<designbybeck_> greetings all on this fine fine Friday
<xubuntu743> holstein: with Xubuntu 10: nomodeset on and every other F6 option off?
<recon_lap> holstein: fyi that machine only has 320mb of ram
<designbybeck_> fine Friday for killin' zombies
<designbybeck_> ...so really how do I kill a zombie process? top kill doesn'tdo it
<holstein> xubuntu743: xubuntu 10.04?
<xubuntu743> 10.04.2
<xubuntu743> holstein: 10.04.2
<holstein> i would expect to be able to get to a live deskop eventually... you are doing the nomodeset option xubuntu743 ?
<designbybeck_> can you kill a zombie process without restarting?
<holstein> designbybeck_: i usualy run ps aux | grep "whatever" and kill it by PID
<designbybeck_> isn't that what top does?
<designbybeck_> if you press k and then type int he PID?
<holstein> designbybeck_: i only konw what i do, not what top does.. i kil the process
<xubuntu743> holstein: i'm in xubuntu 10.04.2 boot screen and i'm setting F6 option. Nomodeset on and any other off?
<holstein> xubuntu743: i typically just try them *all* til i get to a desktop
<designbybeck_> do you do "kill -9 PID"
<designbybeck_> ^ holstein
<Marzata> when is 12.04.2 due to?
<xubuntu743> holstein: Nomodeset on then
<holstein> designbybeck_: depends... sometimes i need to sudo kill things.. but typically its a user process that i just try kill PID on
<designbybeck_> ok thank you
<holstein> xubuntu743: with via hardware, and the issue you are dealing with, i would expect to use nomodeset.. safe graphics mode.. the vesa graphics driver...
<xubuntu743> holstein: outing from F6 menu with esc will discard any setting?
<designbybeck_> holstein, he's a zombie for sure, can't be killed!
<designbybeck_> I don't have many brains to spare
<xubuntu743> I forgot to set graphic safe...
<designbybeck_> after i kill the PID and grep for it is isn't there anymore
<designbybeck_> but it is still running in top and my ssytem is still spinning up high speed
<xubuntu743> til booting...
<holstein> designbybeck_: i would look into what application is causing it, and try going one version one way or the other
<holstein> xubuntu743: for me, safe graphics is usually the only way i can get to the desktop with the via hardware
<xubuntu743> ah:(
<holstein> xubuntu743: i usually just get a few live CD's and just try *everything* til i get to a live desktop
<xubuntu743> holstein: :S now it's working...
<xubuntu743> holstein: lights' on
<xubuntu743> holstein: lights are on
<holstein> xubuntu743: yup.. you *can* get to the desktop.. then you can make descisions... blacklist modules.. try some other via driver.. use the vesa driver
<holstein> i wouldnt have any issues running 10.04 on older hardware if that seemed to be the path of least resistance
<xubuntu743> holstein: ...altought the mouse icon never appeared
<holstein> xubuntu743: sure.. you have low memory... i have literally waited 20+ minutes on a live desktop
<xubuntu743> holstein: ...even while lights of drives were off?
<holstein> xubuntu743: on a machine of those specs, i would be using puppy linux.. theres an ubuntu based one.. and a nice graphics wizard at boot to "get around" the issue you've spent quite a lot of time getting around
<holstein> xubuntu743: what drives? you are on the CD
<xubuntu743> holstein: ...HDdrive and CDdrive
<xubuntu743> holstein: still working
<holstein> xubuntu743: you have a low spec machine.. its hard to say how it will react... i can only tell you, occasionally i get busy with something else while im waiting on an old machine.. sometimes i notice after 20 minutes, i'll get to a desktop
<holstein> xubuntu743: what can you do? install using the alternate iso.. specify the vesa driver with a custom xorg.conf
<holstein> what do i suggest? puppy linux
<xubuntu743> holstein: puppy linux would be fine for a server?
<GridCube> xubuntu743, you dont need X for a server
<GridCube> anything would do
<holstein> xubuntu743: this is the first i have heard the term "server"... ubuntu server would be fine for a server
<holstein> you wont need to hassle with video drivers running something without a GUI
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ has some nice "live" server iso's that are ubuntu based xubuntu743
<xubuntu743> holstein: i could use this old machine (if it will still work fine!) as a Web Server?
<holstein> xubuntu743: sure. you can try ubuntuserver... or a minimal ubuntu install without X.. or one of the above turnkey linux iso's.. the LAMP appliance
<holstein> xubuntu743: you can try those live.. just like the ubuntu desktop versions... a live server iso...
<holstein> they are ubuntu based.... http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack for example xubuntu743 ... you boot that live.. no desktop environment needed
<xubuntu743> holstein: i have downloaded Lubuntu server ISO but if PC doesn't work with Xubuntu Alternate LIVE CD 10.04 how can i install server version? So i do all this stupid questions and stupid work...
<xubuntu743> holstein: this stupid questions and stupid work...
<xubuntu743> holstein: theese stupid questions and stupid work...
<xubuntu743> holstein: now still working
<xubuntu743> holstein: drives are led-lighting
<holstein> xubuntu743: there is not lubuntu server iso
<holstein> xubuntu743: lubuntu is ubuntu with the lxde desktop envirnment.. you dont need *any* desktop environment
<xubuntu743> holstein: sorry: ubuntu server iso
<holstein> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server is where to get that.. though i would get 32bit
<holstein> xubuntu743: you can try those turnkey iso's since they are "live"
<xubuntu743> thank you for turnkey infos
<holstein> xubuntu743: you can try the same F6 options... nomodeset.. noacpi.. whatever the options are.. just try them, til you get the ubuntuserver iso installer to load
<holstein> xubuntu743: the LED lights are not much to get excited about BTW...
<xubuntu743> holstein: leds now do not light anymore:(
<holstein> xubuntu743: right, but as i said, i woudnt worry about that.. LED's just light up from the motherboard activity
<holstein> xubuntu743: if i wanted to install ubuntuserver on that hardware, i woud boot the iso, choose *all* options under the F6 menu if i had issues, then i would /join #ubuntu-server
<holstein> xubuntu743: the turnkeys are a nice test as well, since they run live
<xubuntu743> where i can find turnkey ISO (i fill silly)?... what's turnkey? a linux distro?
<holstein> xubuntu743: ubuntu server 10.04 is supported for 5 years... 2+ years of that still to come...
<holstein> xubuntu743: i linked you the LAMP stack, as well as the main turnkey linux site.. they are ubuntu based server distros as i stated before as well
<holstein> xubuntu743: you need me to get a link and re-link it here?
<holstein> http://www.turnkeylinux.org/lampstack is the lamp stack
<holstein> i would try the http://www.turnkeylinux.org/download?file=turnkey-lamp-12.0-squeeze-x86.iso
<holstein> you want the iso.. not the other options for VM's
<holstein> xubuntu743: vm=virtual machine... which is not what you want
<xubuntu743> so many things i still don't know...
<holstein> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04.4-server-i386.iso is the 10.04 32bit iso xubuntu743
<xubuntu743> before download didn't start
<xubuntu743> with the link, am i more silly?
<xubuntu743> before download didn't start with the link, can i be more silly?
<holstein> xubuntu743: im not sure.. you'd have to give me *exact* error messages.. i typically just search what i want
<xubuntu743> holstein: why should i use 10.04 server distro altought 12?
<holstein> xubuntu743: if it "just works" since your hardware is older... i would just use it... after a 12.04 install fails, or the turnkey's which are 12.04 dont work
<holstein> xubuntu743: the newer kernels might not have support for your hardware... the path of least resistance might be for you to install a 10.04 version
<xubuntu743> holstein: have 12 version minor compatibility then 10 vers?
<holstein> xubuntu743: 12.04**
<holstein> xubuntu743: there are several 10 versions and 12 versions
<holstein> xubuntu743: you *must* specify for me to know which you are refering to
<xubuntu743> holstein: have 12.04 version higher minimum requirements then 10.04 vers?
<holstein> xubuntu743: the 12.04 version could have dropped support for your hardware
<xubuntu743> holstein: uh:(
<holstein> xubuntu743: i typically just try and test.. i try live CD's.. whatever it takes. and whatever kernel works i just use it typically
<xubuntu743> holstein: my hard-were past:(
<holstein> xubuntu743: i dont know that.. im just offering a suggestion so you can trouble shoot
<xubuntu743> holstein: my hard...were past:(
<xubuntu743> holstein: now i have to leave this pc for a while
<holstein> xubuntu743: what would i do? download a turnkey LAMP appliance.. if that fails, i would download a 10.04 turnkey appliance or ubuntuserver 10.04, which i linked above
<xubuntu743> holstein: i've downloaded
<holstein> xubuntu743: you have a 10.04 ubuntu server iso?
<xubuntu743> from your link
<xubuntu743> holstein: i've downloaded from your link above
<holstein> xubuntu743: then, if you'd like put that in, try installing, and /join me in the proper support channel #ubuntu-server for troubleshooting installation issues
<xubuntu743> ...i'm still downloading
<holstein> xubuntu743: downloading is quite different than downloaded
<xubuntu743> yes:)
<xubuntu743> sorry
<xubuntu743> i'm not master of this language
<holstein> xubuntu743: no worries.. im just clarifying so we can be clear
<xubuntu743> holstein: i've to leave this pc
<holstein> xubuntu743: you know where to find me... i'll idle in #ubuntu-server as well
<xubuntu743> holstein: so i can leave work the older machine for a while
<xubuntu743> so i'll type /join me
<holstein>  /join #ubuntu-server
<xubuntu743> in the channel #ubuntu-server
<holstein> xubuntu743: or just find someone and they will help you get where you need to be :)
<xubuntu743> holstein: thank you so much
<xubuntu743> thank you so much
<xubuntu743> to all helped me
<holstein> no worries.. enjoy!
<xubuntu743> bye for now
<xubuntu743> cheers
<xubuntu743> !
<designbybeck__> oh, while I'm thinking about it... Tomorrow we kick off another TexOS Project
<designbybeck__> Texas Open Source Project, we'll have 11 high school students
<designbybeck__> they'll be working on these donated computers with Xubuntu installed on them, at the end of next weekends session they'll get to take the computers home to keep
<designbybeck__> Part of what I teach them is about the Open Source Community and how we share and collaborate and help each other out.
<holstein> designbybeck__: do you have a link for that? i want to start something like that around here
<designbybeck__> Does anyone oppose me bringing them in to this chatroom to say hi!
<designbybeck__> http://texos.org holstein
<designbybeck__> sadly I haven't added to much content as far as the handouts and such
<designbybeck__> but I'm still tweaking those
<designbybeck__> we started it up after being inspired by the http://reglue.org guys from Austin, Texas area
<designbybeck__> holstein:  where are you from?
<holstein> designbybeck__: im in asheville northcarolina
<designbybeck__> nice
<tjingboem> thinar hangs and crashes all the time. With top in the terminal i see that gst-plugin-scan takes 99% of the CPU.
<tjingboem> how can this be solved?
<bazhang> thunar?
<holstein> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gst-inspector/+bug/489408 maybe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 489408 in GStreamer Inspector "Hang shortly after launch" [Undecided,Invalid]
<tjingboem> perhaps, but i do not see any errors displyaed
<tjingboem> it also takes a while for the system to be ready for use
<tjingboem> thanks anyway, bye!
<Os_Maleus> hey all together!
<GridCube> !hi
<ubottu> Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu394> Hello everyone.
<Os_Maleus> I have the following question: I have a system on which the home-partition is encrypted with luks. recently, I have bought an SSD-DH and I would like to move everything over onto that. for luks-encription on my home-partition, I had to overwork crypttab. now, if I would make an rsync of my system and an rsync of my home-partition (before exchanging the harddrives), then I would have to overwork the crypttab again. would that be everything, I w
<Os_Maleus> or would I need to update grub there, too?
<martinphone> from 2 days on, my laptop needs thrice the time to load, any tips?
<martinphone> its not the vm's created with vbox
<martinphone> those havent gave problems
<martinphone> could vmware virtual disk be the cause? although I dont see how
<xubuntu_> help!   does anyone know why after installing xubuntu my laptop hardly works at all?   i cant browse the web because advertisements overload it. its so god damn slow!!! why?!?! KUBUNTU RAN AWSOME! what the hell?!?!
<recon_lap> xubuntu_: take a deep breath and count to 10 :)
<recon_lap> xubuntu_: might be an idea to look in task manager and see if anything is running wild in there
<TheSheep> xubuntu_: what graohics card do you have?
<xubuntu_> embedded radeon (first gen)
<xubuntu_> i dont expect much but i do expect it to perform better than kde as that uses so much more memory and forces it to use swap space (xubuntu working without needing to touch swap)
<TheSheep> xubuntu_: do you have the drivers for it installed?
<xubuntu_> well i never needed to install anything on jubuntu, but last night i did install more GL stuff and the flgrx ati driver from software center (i tried one that said it was for my card from amd.com but install aborted saying it was the wrong card)
<xubuntu_> kubuntu*
<recon_lap> xubuntu_: did you have a look in setting -> additional drivers to see if any are installed?
<TheSheep> xubuntu_: use the drivers installer from the 'system' menu
<xubuntu_> i did and there was nothing (on both kubuntu and xubuntu)
<xubuntu248> hi I am neewbie and first time installing xubuntu on my pc. without problem...
<xubuntu248> :)
<Canuckian> o/ all
<recon_lap> xubuntu248: nice of you to drop by, normally only see problem children in here :)
<recon_lap> xubuntu_: can you give make and model of your computer?
<Canuckian> quick question: I have an older laptop running 10.04 with XUbuntu on it, considering upgrading to 12.04.... the laptop system is running 1GB ram and 1.73GHZ CPU, can 12.04 XFCE run on this?
<xubuntu_> Compaq Evo n610c
<recon_lap> Canuckian: should be able to, have you tried alive CD to see?
<Canuckian> I don't have the ability to make Live CD's right now, this system came up from 8.04.
<Canuckian> its running 10.04 XFCE like a champ right now
<xubuntu_> unetbootin doesnt work?
<Canuckian> if I had a thumbdrive to use with it, i could try that, but alas....
<recon_lap> xubuntu_: Have not had any issues with graphics so don't have a answers , but you may find this guide helpfull https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Introduction
<xubuntu_> looking into it
<recon_lap> Canuckian: maybe you should wait till you get a chance to make a live cd or USB, you can always upgrade later
<Canuckian> true
<photon> I'm creating a local mirror with debmirror from archive.ubuntu.org (note, not Xubuntu) and included the distro "precise". will this automatically also download all Xubuntu packages and can I use this local mirror from Xubuntu 12.04?
<photon> (note, not Xubuntu.org)*
<Unit193> Xubuntu uses the exact same repo as Ubuntu does, so I'd give a guess of yes.
<photon> Unit193: that's what I have guessed, too. from what I understand, Xfce, Unity, KDE, etc, are just packages in the repo, so it should include all of them.
<Unit193> Yep, none use different repos, though Kubuntu users tend to add a KDE repo.
<photon> Unit193: why is that and what does it do? doesn't the standard Ubuntu repo suffice?
<Unit193> photon: Last I knew at least, may be the Kubuntu devs repo, but it's the newer KDE version or apps, but don't quote me on that.
<photon> ok
<kroson> Hello, which one is the superior interface, and why? Xfce or LXDE? Thank you!
<pleia2> kroson: depends on who you ask, you should try them both out and see what you like the best
<David-A> kroson: its a matter of opinion, really. they have different requirement on the hardware too. but, if you ask me, the objective fact is i think xfce is best :)
<pleia2> kroson: you're welcome to join #xubuntu-offtopic to chat about the merits, but please don't PM people without asing
<pleia2> asking
#xubuntu 2012-09-29
<_Marcus> Is it possible to change the tab length for leafpad?
<_Marcus> I found the leafpadrc file and I can't read it very well. It's just numbers and letters to me
<apm1> i still can't figure out how to disable switch to vblank in xubuntu on an intel GMA gpu ?
<apm1> *sync to vblank
 * apm1 is worried about his new thinkpad not being able to use it's GPU's full  potential :(
<apm1> anyone here using a intel integrated GPU ?
<Sysi> probably several people since they work best with linux
<Sysi> there are best drivers for them, most easily available
<apm1> but how do i turn off sync to vblank on my intel GMA ?
<apm1> in xubuntu
<Sysi> why'd you do that, it'll cause tearing if you have compositing enabled
<apm1> but with vblank sync enabled i can't play games as the fps doesn't go over 60
<Sysi> why would you need FPS over your monitor's refresh rate (or over 60)
<apm1> games
<Sysi> should I understand that as "because it's cool"
<Sysi> the easiest way to disable it is probably some option in xorg.conf
<apm1> nope because "assault cube " doesn't play well
<apm1> where is xorg.conf in the file system ?
<tzxn3> hi
<tzxn3> what's the difference between the "desktop" and "alternate" versions?
<tzxn3> oh
<tzxn3> is "alternate" for headless servers or something?
<nicekiwi> anyone around?
<nicekiwi> having booting issues
<torax> what kind of issues?
<nicekiwi> torax, When the system boots, it just shows a blank screen. the blue lights on so it getting signal, but nothing comes up.
<nicekiwi> torax, the only way I could install was to set the boot flag things to acpi off (i think)
<nicekiwi> how can I interupt grub before it boots? The Grub menu does not come up
<nicekiwi> maybe i should boot into live and have a look at the grub config..
<torax> nicekiwi: hold shift when bootin
<torax> http://askubuntu.com/questions/87409/i-cant-get-grub-menu-to-show-up-during-boot
<torax> I hope this helps
<nicekiwi> torax, k, will give em a go
<nicekiwi> torax, ugh.. pressing shift gets me into the grub menu, but my keyboard and mouse do no work once there.. :(
<nicekiwi> of course having USB keyboard support disabled might have something to do with it..
<nicekiwi> http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/5.1/Cluster_Administration/s2-apci-disable-boot-CA.html#ex-grub-apci-off-CA - Boom! :D
<xubuntu521> is posible install xubuntu in p3 with 500mb RAM
<xubuntu521> Please,anyone know if you can install xubuntu in PIII with 500mb RAM
<Cuddy> hello everyone. i have a problem with booting up either a live or install for xubuntu... when i boot it it goes to a grey screen and everything seems to start being detected hardware wise and then nothing happens... you hear the sound turn on and the xbox controller light up and get detected and such. why the grey screen?
<torax> Cuddy: what kind of hardware?
<Cuddy> torax: i have a intel i5 a 560gtx ti geforce card and quite good enough stuff in there
<Cuddy> ok. i manage to boot the live without silent running so i got the information as it booted, boom it goes crash on nouveau
<Cuddy> anyone knows the command to force a standard vga without nouveau?
<Cuddy> at boot that is
<Cuddy> aha with "nomodeset" in the commandline to start the install i actually made it into the actually install
<recon_lap> Cuddy: have you tried setting nomodeset ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<recon_lap> lol, need to get quicker with these answers :)
<Cuddy> lol thanks :)
<Cuddy> recon_lap: im just installing the system now. i hope i dont have issues with the boot afterwards :O
<Character7> Stupid question, probably answered millenia ago, how do I disable keyring when not using system login password?
<recon_lap> Cuddy: if you do you can just use the info in my link to fix the install
<Cuddy> recon_lap: thanks! lol i was just reading it :)
<xubuntu664> I'm trying to load xubuntu on my old PC 1MHz athlon processor, 1 GB Ram, 80GB HD. I get to select a language then the install. memory test disk check screen. When I click install the CD Drive acivates for a while the screen goes black and that's it!
<xubuntu792> hi guys, just installed xubuntu from usb, but as soon as I boot from the hard drive I can't use the system because the screen resolution is wrong - any idea how can I fix this?
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu792,   what is the out come of xrandr -q
<xubuntu792> SkippersBoss: I can't get to a command line even
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu792, Please define can't use.. What is it showing... Details... Note i m no expert just someone who has been using it for a while
<SkippersBoss> Your screen isn't working at all ??
<SkippersBoss> (no signal)
<xubuntu792> SkippersBoss: the resolution is wrong, I get an image but can't see anything because the resolution is wrong
<xubuntu792> do you know how can I get a command line, while booting?
<xubuntu792> before X starts
<SkippersBoss> xubuntu792, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1904347
<recon_lap> xubuntu792:  give this a try http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-to-set-nomodeset-for-installation
<SkippersBoss> that was the one thx recon_lap
<xubuntu792> SkippersBoss: thx, it worked - now I have a root prompt, but xrandr -q  just says it can't open display
<xubuntu792> (maybe because X didn't start?)
<xubuntu792> SkippersBoss: it's working :) after booting in recover mode and resuming the boot sequence everything is working now
<xubuntu792> thanks :)
<recon_lap> SkippersBoss: seems 90% of the issues are graphic card related and can be sidesteped by nomodeset
<Guest38758> hola amigos
<Zagi> noooo installation stuck at update-grup :D
<xubuntu154> exit
<apm1> how can i mount a cd image (.iso) on xubuntu that it acts as a real cd inserted in the drive , i need the cd to play a game on wine :)
<bazhang> !iso > apm1
<ubottu> apm1, please see my private message
<apm1> bazhang, what ?
<apm1> look guys i just can't figure out what to choose as a mount point
<bazhang> read the private message from the bot
<apm1> i did
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Sysi> mountpoint would be /home/$USER/image
<apm1> Sysi, that's what i wanted , thanks :)
<Sysi> then it will be mounted to "image" in your home folder
<apm1> but will wine find it ?
<Sysi> home folder should be Z:\ in wine IIRC
<apm1> ok that shall work then like a real cd :)
<apm1> Sysi, it didn't work :(
<apm1> Sysi, the mount point you gave me should be ( /home/apm1/image) or (/home/apm1/name_of_the_iso) ?
<Sysi> first one
<Sysi> actually I'm not sure, never mounted .iso
<apm1> still didn't mount shows error
<Cal> hi! is there any easy way to automatically mount a partition at boot?
<TheSheep> Cal: sure!
<TheSheep> !fstab | Cal
<ubottu> Cal: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cal> okay
<Cal> I'll take a look :)
<ntfwc> hello
<GridCube> !hi | ntfwc
<ubottu> ntfwc: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<ntfwc> I kind of stumbled upon a rather crippling bug relating to cursor themes, of all things.
<GridCube> have you read the faq for 11.10 that talked about setting cursor themes?
<ntfwc> Well, I was able to set it as the default x-cursor-theme. What was interesting is that it broke xfce4-terminal, gksu, and several other things.
<GridCube> :/
<GridCube> thats sound unrelated
<ntfwc> Well. First I set this theme as the x-cursor-theme. For reasons I now understand, it fell back on a basic theme rather than the one I had set. So I decided to try adding a line "Inherits=" then the theme name to the index.theme file. That's when all the problems started. And as soon as I was able to remove this line, all was well again.
<ntfwc> but if I hadn't had the theme within my home directory, I would have essentially bricked my system.
<ntfwc> I was able to successfully repeat this in a VM as well.
<inzane> hi
<inzane> i'm having trouble installing xubuntu from usb
<inzane> i just tried making the usb with unetbootin from crunchbang, and it had problems with squashfs
<inzane> some help would be appreciated
<ntfwc> make sure you check the md5 of what you downloaded.
<inzane> i found the md5 for the file i have, but where is the md5 online to check it against?
<inzane> i have xubuntu-12.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<ntfwc> here: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Xubuntu/12.04/release/
<inzane> ok the md5 checks out
<inzane> anyone here?
<ntfwc> so what exactly happens when you try to write to the usb?
<inzane> well if i use unetbootin, it pauses when copying squashfs.. then when i boot off it, i see the options for installing xubuntu, etc, like i think i should, but when i select "install" it immediately gives me an error about squashfs
<inzane> i've tried dd as well
<ntfwc> This page seems to have some suggestions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<ntfwc> well I'd like to file a bug for that cursor thing, but it seems I have to go through ubuntu-bug even though I don't know the package responsible.
<ntfwc> Is there any way to submit a general bug report?
<TheSheep> !bugs | ntfwc
<ubottu> ntfwc: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ntfwc> ubuntu-bug won't let me even select "other-problem"
<ntfwc> Ok, I was able to figure out how to submit it, all is well.
<acmeinc1> does anyone know how to use 10.04 style transparency in terminal windows under 12.04?  on 10.04, *only* the background was used in transparecny, now in 12.04 any windows under the transparent terminal window show through
<David-A> acmeinc1: the rxvt and urxvt terminals have the old fashioned "transparency" of copying the wallpaper.
<acmeinc1> apparently the transparent background setting works on 10.04 w/o compositing on, however in 12.04 it will not work unless compositing is on, which I beleive is causing the other active windows to be shown in front of the desktop image.  anyone know how to allow for transparency w/o compositing?
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: the transparency without compositing is fake -- it just displays the background image
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: and it always was like that
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: you need compositing for real transparency
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: on 10.04 too
<acmeinc1> but under 12.04 that "fake" transparency fails :/  it doesnt do anything
<acmeinc1> the window stays black no matter how much i slide the background transparency bar, though in 10.04 it shows the "fake" transparency im used to
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: then it's a bug, please report it
<acmeinc1> though, i guess it could be due to the lightdm stuff...is the background in lightdm default to black?
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: background is handled by xfdesktop
<acmeinc1> sheep, what about the "bugs" in lightdm which take over parts of the desktop?
<acmeinc1> ...i.e. the desktop is displayed in layers as a result of lightdm.  These are very apparent when installing xubuntu-desktop on top of a standard ubuntu install...the transparency defaults to the Ubuntu purplish-pink :/
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: there are no "bugs", just bugs -- unless it's a configuration problem. It's still a bug if it's the default configuration, though.
<acmeinc1> ...im wondering if maybe that is a possible issue with the fake transparency?
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: make sure xfdesktop is running
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: and that nautilus is not running
<acmeinc1> sheep: then this still doesnt explain why the fake transparency setting in 12.04 is not displaying my blue background, and stays black no matter how tranparent the window should be getting
<TheSheep> acmeinc1: can't help you there, report a bug
<Krasus> hi all got a short quesion going to install xubuntu 12.04
<Krasus> usualy i give / 40 gb but i googled a bit and it s saying that 20 gb is fine
<Krasus> what s your opinion ?
<knome> it's fine
<knome> i've used 6.6GB of my /
<SkippersBoss> hmm I seem to run out of space with 8. Opera start playing up then
<knome> i think we both agree that 20GB is enough though
<SkippersBoss> Krasus, i ve noticed that its best to put your /home/ on a different partition
<SkippersBoss> saves a lot of hassle
<Krasus> SkippersBoss, i always do that
<Krasus> but now i was using win 7 for games and want to get back to dual boot
<Krasus> so just thinking how to make partitions :)
<Krasus> it s still that swap need to be 2 x ram ?
<Krasus> i usually do not use hibernation so 1 gb will be fine right ?
<Krasus> i have 4 gb of ram
<torax> Krasus: Its not that relevant anymore, but depends alot what you are doing
<Krasus> torax, thx
<Krasus> and now when i m trying tu cut ntfs partition
<torax> Krasus:  I use 4gb swap and I have 16gb ram
<Krasus> clicking change will do new partition or change actual ntfs ?
<Krasus> torax i use my laptop for videos music www and some games
<Krasus> nothing to complicated
#xubuntu 2012-09-30
<torax> I think some 4gb swap will be more than enough
<Krasus> k
<David-A> Krasus: 1G or 0.5G swap is fine, some people settle with no swap at all, but i think some swap is good to have on a desktop system
<Krasus> torax, do u know about my parttition problem ?
<Krasus> thx David-A
<Krasus> got ntfs partition and i want to cut from it for xubuntu instalation and home and when i click change it will create new partiton not change this ntfs to for e.g this new root ?
<keithclark> Due to my distaste for Unity I've decided to give Xubuntu a fair shot.  I like what I've seen so far, but everything is sooooo blue.  Any suggestions for themes/wallpaper sources to cure this?
<GridCube> keithclark, see xfce-look.org
<keithclark> Just trying out Xubuntu from Ubuntu and I must say, nice job!  So far so good.  I think I even like it better than Lubuntu
<GridCube> :)
<scath> <--- recent Gentoo convert
<GridCube> :)
<jyc_> llo - does anyone know when this bug will be fixed? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/accountsservice/+bug/996791
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 996791 in accountsservice (Ubuntu) "Xubuntu 12.04 extremely slow login" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jyc_> hello*
<mih1406> I have submitted my feature request for Ubuntu One, I believe it is a great addition to Ubuntu One's future!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/1058900
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1058900 in Ubuntu One Client "Sync application preferences and/or data" [Undecided,New]
<homebrewcider> hi there, I have a xubuntu desktop with vinagre (remote desktop) installed. I have a second pc with xubuntu and mythbuntu installed. I can't login to the second one via the remote desktop program, I can log in via ssh though. I need to get the remote desktop via vnc going, can someone help please
<xubuntuser> How can I boot into Windows7? Can see it in Grub menu but selecting this just returns to Grub screen again. Boots fine into Xubuntu though.
<well_laid_lawn> homebrewcider: do you have any sort of vnc server running on the other comp?
<well_laid_lawn> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<xubuntuser> ubottu: It's grub2 itslef. I just can't get into Windows7. However Windows7 is listed in grub menu.
<ubottu> xubuntuser: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xubuntuser> well_laid_lawn: It's grub2 itslef. I just can't get into Windows7. However Windows7 is listed in grub menu. (Guess your reply was pointed to me)
<homebrewcider> well_laid_lawn - as far as I know
<well_laid_lawn> homebrewcider: well, which port did you set the vnc server to be on? Stuff like that is important. Xubuntu doesn't come with a servr
<well_laid_lawn> xubuntuser: I was just seeing if there was a bot link to help you out. I know nothing about windows
<xubuntuser> well_laid_lawn: oh..thanks btw.. i actually can see my win7 partition in grub ..
<homebrewcider> brb
<well_laid_lawn> does the menu entry point to the right partition
<xubuntuser> well_laid_lawn: yes. seems so..sda1..any chance grub might have overwritten win7 bootloader? i think i had selected hda to install grub rather than /hda/sda2 (xbuntu partition)
<well_laid_lawn> probably could have
<well_laid_lawn> there will be plenty on the web about checking that
<well_laid_lawn> I've never even seen win7
<well_laid_lawn> so I can't help there
<xubuntu125> hello
<xubuntu125> where i can get xubuntnu 12.10 beta ?please
<xubuntu125> i want to try it
<xubuntu125> please
<TheSheep> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Quantal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<TheSheep> hmm
<TheSheep> one moment
<TheSheep> xubuntu125: found it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/TechnicalOverview/Beta2#Download_the_Beta_2
<TheSheep> it *is* hard to find :(
<xubuntu125> thandk
<xubuntu125> thanks
<disty> good morning
<Gabryele72> hi guys how is the party going? :D
<disty> sorry, how can i change the user and the name of machine?
<torax> disty: to change computer name edit /etc/hosts file, "sudoedit /etc/hosts"
<torax> disty: about users, http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.fi/2012/07/how-to-add-new-user-account-in-xubuntu.html
<Krasus> hey, anyone knows which driver should i choose after the xubuntu 12.04 instalation ? Nvidia 173 / 173 updates /current updates ?
<Krasus> or current
<bazhang> current
<Krasus> any explanation why ?
<disty> torax: thanks.
<homebrewcider> HI, one of the computers on my network can ping and be pinged but it will not update or connect to the internet itself. can someone help please
<torax> homebrewcider: are you using NAT?
<homebrewcider> how do I fond out
<homebrewcider> find out
<torax> homebrewcider: what is your ip addres, open terminal type ifconfig
<homebrewcider> the computer in question, I have assigned a static ip of  192.168.1.49
<holstein> homebrewcider: can you ping google from the machine? ping google.com
<homebrewcider> no I can't
<homebrewcider> unknown host
<holstein> homebrewcider: i would just check the network config.. make sure DNS is as expected
<holstein> homebrewcider: i suppose at some point i might throw a live CD in the machine to test the networking hardware if i "hit a wall" with it
<homebrewcider> okay, the live cd option...
<homebrewcider> ?
<holstein> homebrewcider: the live CD would take all of my configuration form my current install out of the equation.. easily
<holstein> if the machine *doesnt* get online from a live CD, then i can stop fiddlying with the OS.. i can look to driver support, or hardare issues.. or network configuration
<homebrewcider> okay< I'm assuming I have to run a command at a shell when the live cd boots
<holstein> homebrewcider: you shouldnt... you didnt when you installed xubuntu, correct?
<homebrewcider> oh I see what you're gtting at
<homebrewcider> I was thinking rescue mode
<homebrewcider> yeah, I'll try that then
<homebrewcider> cheers, I'll do that tomorrow, getting late here
<holstein> then, i would want to see the DHCP settings, and DNS... just typical network troublshooting
<holstein> homebrewcider: you're issue has *nothing* to do with updates however
<homebrewcider> cheers for your help
<homebrewcider> ok
<holstein> so, next time you ask, you can just say "im on whatever version of whatever operating system using whatever device, and its not geting online"
<holstein> homebrewcider: when you say "static IP".. i would look at whate made that IP static
<homebrewcider> go on
<torax> id say its just NAT
<holstein> homebrewcider: im suggesting whatever you did to make it static is the issue... i would try DHCP.. i would try specifying a DNS server in the static IP config
<holstein> i moved my server machine over to my parents house... i had to specify a DNS server to get it to connect to anything.. i used the opendns ip's
<homebrewcider> ok, I'll look at all this tomorrow
<homebrewcider> cheers
<Krasus> hey anyone here ? :)
<xubuntu969> really? on-the-fly irc support during installation? :D
<xubuntu969> your installer rox.
<GridCube> :)
<Os_Maleus> hey all together!
<Os_Maleus> can somebody tell me, why a search for updates in a freshly installed Xubuntu 11.10 doesn't present me the option for upgrading onto 12.04?
<ball> Is there a simple music player, perhaps with fairly big cassette player style buttons and support for playlists or albums that works with Xubuntu?
<ball> I want something for my daughter to use. She's just turned 7.
<Sysi> audacious is pretty simple
<ball> Thanks. I'll have a look for that.
<ball> That looks promising, thanks.
<vorsorken> quick question: what does the RSS stand for in the task manager? I'm assuming it indicates RAM usage but I'm curious what the acronym is
<qwerty1234> Can someone help me with a problem?
<TheSheep> qwerty1234: you have to describe it
<qwerty1234> Ok one second
<TheSheep> qwerty1234: nobody can tell if they can help or not without first knowing the problem
<qwerty1234> Ok so I have gmusicbrowser and I have been trying to download youtube vidoes as mp3 files and when I try to play them an error message keeps coming up and it does not play?
<qwerty1234> "Playing error : Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 135, <$OUTPUTfh> line 135."
<TheSheep> qwerty1234: how did you "save them as mp3 files"?
<qwerty1234> The website I use requires me to input the url of the video and it converts it to an mp3 file and then I download the file
<qwerty1234> But when I try to open it the error message comes up
<TheSheep> qwerty1234: can you play other mp3 files fine?
<qwerty1234> I dont have any other ones this is the first time I have tried to download mp3 files and play them
<SkippersBoss> so what website are u using to download these videos
<TheSheep> ok, first make sure you can play mp3 files at all, see this
<TheSheep> !mp3 | qwerty1234
<ubottu> qwerty1234: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<qwerty1234> www.vid2mp3.com
<qwerty1234> thats it^
<qwerty1234> TheSheep what do you mean?
<TheSheep> qwerty1234: visit those links, read through them and see if what they say helps you
<SkippersBoss> qwerty1234,  can you play any other mp3 files
<qwerty1234> Oh ok I will hold on
<qwerty1234> I do not have any other mp3 files this was the first time I have tried to dowload and play any?
<SkippersBoss> it looks like the website is dodgy
<qwerty1234> what do you mean?
<SkippersBoss> when a website has a problem in doing its primary task but is very succesful in showing anoying scripts with links to other sites i get very cautious
<qwerty1234> oh
<qwerty1234> when i try to play an mp3 it says GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in
<SkippersBoss> have you got another mp3 file NOT coming from this website
<qwerty1234> ive tryed other websites also
<qwerty1234> i dont think its the website
<qwerty1234> how do i get the plug in that it says im missing?
<SkippersBoss> well follow the TheSheep suggestions and read the links
<qwerty1234> i looked but could not find anything
<SkippersBoss> !mp3 > qwerty1234
<ubottu> qwerty1234, please see my private message
<qwerty1234> I fixed it
<SkippersBoss> cool
<qwerty1234> thanks for your help :D
<SkippersBoss> May i suggest you use a tool like clipgrab
<qwerty1234> Whats clipgrab?
<SkippersBoss> instead of external sites
<qwerty1234> oh ok sure
<SkippersBoss> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clipgrab-download-online-videos.html
<SkippersBoss> follow the directions in the box. It will save to mp4 /ogg and mp3 :-)
<qwerty1234> :)
<xubuntu156> Hi
<xubuntu156> I've just installed Xubuntu 12.04 LS in my Eee Pc 1101 Ha
<xubuntu156> the problem is if i started the computer with out pressing Ctrl+alt+f2 it does'nt work
<xubuntu156> I've read somewhere there is a command to solve this problem
<xubuntu156> can someone help me?
<holstein> xubuntu156: whats the issue? you got to tty ans type startx ?
<holstein> s/ans/and
<holstein> xubuntu156: i have various ubuntu versions on quite a few eee's
<xubuntu156> I would like to start my Xubuntu automataticly
<xubuntu156> but I always must to press Ctrl+alt+f2 to log in#
<holstein> xubuntu156: so, you go to tty after xubuntu boots and type startx ?
#xubuntu 2013-09-23
<dunpeal> Hi. How do I switch my displays to portrait mode?
<puff> I have a menu shortcut set up to run emacs, is there any way I can specify for emacs to arrive fully maximized?
<puff> Er, for emacs to open/startup fully maximized?
<xubuntu254> Howdy! New user. Is there a way to get my xfce machine to show up on the networking list on my windows 7 tower?
<puff> xubuntu254: I have no clue how the networking list on windows 7 works... maybe it's a samba thing?
<xubuntu254> samba? I'll lookthat up, thanks!
<XRS1> you need to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf so your machine is in the right workgroup
<XRS1> find out what workgroup your windows machine are on and add it to /etc/samba/smb.conf
<xubuntu345> Good evening!
<XRS1> hiya
<xubuntu345> I need some help
<xubuntu345> with Xubuntu?!... I am a newbie!
<pleia2> ask away
<xubuntu345> I am running Xubuntu 13.04 64 bit, kernel 3.8... I got everything working except de wireless card! I am on a Asus U32U laptop, and the wireless card for this model is a Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter!
<xubuntu345> If I press fn + F2 (in this model is how I turned on and off the wireless card using Windows), instead of turn on or off the wireless, in turns on or off the bleutooth...
<xubuntu345> When I go to addicional drivers only my graffic card is listed...
<xubuntu345> And anothe detail, when I resume from suspend, the list of wireless networks is avaiable and I can connect... But when I reboot, the problem goes back again...
<xubuntu345> What can I do to solve this problem?
<pleia2> I haven't seen this issue, sorry, hopefully someone else will come along :)
<xubuntu345> my problem as far as I can undenstand is something like this > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1173681
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1173681 in linux (Ubuntu) "168c:002b AR9285 ath9k not working after updating to ubuntu 13.04 Raring (linux 3.8.0-19-generic)" [Medium,Incomplete]
<xubuntu345> And just to see how thing are evolving, I used a live usb with Xubuntu 13.10 beta 1 in the same laptop, and still no wireless "out of the box" and no driver listed in the Additional  Drkv
<xubuntu345> = Addicionsl Drivers
<torstehu> I upgraded today from 13.04 to 13.10, and I need some hints how to debug why the sound indicator is nonfunctioning, anybody got a hint?
<elfy> torstehu: it's a bug - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1208204
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1208204 in indicator-sound (Ubuntu) "indicator-sound no longer functions with xfce4-indicator-plugin" [High,Triaged]
<elfy> torstehu: comment #5 is a workround
<torstehu> elfy: thanks :)
<elfy> welcome
<haider254> Hi folks! anyone willing to lend a helping hand?
<baizon> !ask | haider254
<ubottu> haider254: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<haider254> Alrighty then!  I have the following issue. I have mounted a 500gb usb drive to the location /home/user/USB . Under this location I have several directories to organise my media. I have recently noticed that for some reason the data isn't being saved on the USB drive but instead on the internal HD. I have verified this by running df -h which shows that the USB drive is practically empty even though there should be gigs worth of dat
<GridCube> haider254, are you shure that the drive is mounted where you think it is?
<GridCube> you might have been copying to a directory that its not the actual mount point but just before
<haider254> This is the output from df -h regarding the drive /dev/sdc1             459G   70M  435G   1% /home/user/USB
<GridCube> mmmhm
<haider254> This is an example of a download directory from my download manager /home/user/USB/TV/
<haider254> well looks like this discussion already helped a bunch. Looks like the drive wasn't correctly mounted for some reason and like you said the data was in the internal drive. Will correct the situation by changing the drives mount point and transferring the data to the USB drive. Thanks a bunch for all the help!
<antithesis> hi
<antithesis> I just installed xubuntu with the same home partition as before, and now xfce won't run under my user
<antithesis> The guest account works fine, though
<antithesis> Any ideas how I can only reset the xfce configuration in my home folder?
<antithesis> I've already tried renaming .config/{xfce,xfce-session} to something else
<knome> antithesis, start trying by removing ~/.cache
<antithesis> knome: still the same
<knome> antithesis, ~/.Xauthority* ?
<knome> antithesis, and ~/.ICEauthority
<antithesis> knome: it worked! Holy shit imma check out if this fixed my RHEL as well
<knome> !language | antithesis
<ubottu> antithesis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<antithesis> holy smoke!
<antithesis> thanks
<knome> no problem
<xubuntu776> Hi all!
<tenguix> hey guys. anybody know where I'd find [a] source for panel plugins and [b] legible .ui (or similar) files for the xfce metapackage
<jonhighley9000> anybody know of a site where a newbie (such as myself) can get detailed instructions on setting up transmission?
<qwebirc29536> jonhighley9000: Transmission is already very simple. You don't need to set many things to it
<jonhighley9000> ok.
<Poisoned_Dragon> transmission works out of the box
<Poisoned_Dragon> The only thing you would want to configure is the ip filter section.
<jonhighley9000> would that require a server? if so, i have none.
<Poisoned_Dragon> no
<Poisoned_Dragon> just a link to a ip list.
<jonhighley9000> Poisoned_Dragon: thank you.
<jonhighley9000> Poisoned_Dragon: would i just need to put in my internal ip (192.168.x.x) for that?
<Poisoned_Dragon> no
<jonhighley9000> Poisoned_Dragon: or external ip?
<Poisoned_Dragon> jonhighley9000, just fire up terminal, go into preferences, click the privacy tab and entre a url that has a list of IP addys you wish to ban.
<Poisoned_Dragon> then click the update button.
<Poisoned_Dragon> I'll give you a good example list url...
<Poisoned_Dragon> jonhighley9000, http://list.iblocklist.com/?list=bt_level1&fileformat=p2p&archiveformat=gz
<Poisoned_Dragon> that url will block ip addys that hate p2p.
<jonhighley9000> Poisoned_Dragon: sorry for the "twenty questions" just trying to get a handle on this that's all. btw, thank you for your patience. :)
<jonhighley9000> ok thanks
<jonhighley9000> :)
<Poisoned_Dragon> np
<jonhighley9000> Poisoned_Dragon: thanks for your help.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Happy torrenting
<jonhighley9000> :)
<sush24> Hi, I'm a bit new to xubuntu.. When I open something on appfinder, it launches a new instance of the app. Can I customize it such that it opens an existing instance if present?
<GridCube> that depends on the program
<sush24> hmm
<sush24> i think atleast for settings, the existing instance should be opened
<Poisoned_Dragon> some programs don't have an option to restrict to only one instance
<Poisoned_Dragon> if you want the current instance instead, just alt+tab to it
<nice-coder> Why doesn't 12.04.3 Xubuntu ISO default to newer kernel as mentioned here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack ?
<GridCube> ¿?
<GridCube> nice-coder, as i understand it xubuntu's kernel for 12.04 still supports PAE, im not sure where this other kernels stand in this issue
<nice-coder> 12.04.3 installation media are supposed to ship with 13.04's X.org and kernel, isn't it?
<GridCube> no idea
<nice-coder> read the link I posted above.
<Unit193> You can install them anyway.
<Unit193> lts-raring packages.
<GridCube> well then, thats your answer, xubuntu still needs a PAE enabled kernel
<nice-coder> got it.
<tenguix> any answers to my ^question :|
<tenguix> "anybody know where I'd find [a] source for panel plugins and [b] legible .ui (or similar) files for the xfce metapackage"
<Unit193> apt-get source packagename? :P
<Unit193> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Unit193> I'm guessing not that type of thing?
<tenguix> Obvious enough, right? Thanks guys :)
<nice-coder> Are there any considerable improvements in 4.10 over 4.8, from which my laptop's battery backup time can benefit from?
<imincik> hi, has anybody experience with running xubuntu in LTSP ?
<Unit193> None at all for me, got a question though?
<tenguix> Just saying, I got everything I needed in the source package.
<tenguix> You guys are the best :')
<Unit193> tenguix: Could check on LP too, may be newer stuff.
<Unit193> Sure3.
<Unit193> imincik: #ltsp might be of help in case this isn't.
<imincik> I need to use some ugly hacks to start proper xubuntu session in LTSP
<tenguix> Unit193: apt-get barfed out a link that looked interesting.
<tenguix> The only thing that isn't a million percent with xfce is the out-of-box ui.
<imincik> if I set  XDG_CONFIG_DIRS and XDG_DATA_DIRS in LDM I still do not have correct xubuntu session
<Unit193> imincik: Aha, you are Ivan Mincik, yes I can't help you then.  Sorry.
<Unit193> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/xubuntu-devel/2013-September/009347.html
<imincik> Unit193: Yes, thanks
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<tenguix> Oh, does anyone know what power management package provides suspend, etc. on the new livedisk?
<tenguix> Cause it aint pm-tools
<tenguix> or utils, rather.
<Soren_> Hi everyone! :)
<Soren_> Im thinking about installing xubuntu again. But the last time i did it, i got a completely black screen on boot. I think it was because i have ati graphic card or something.
<Soren_> Do you guys have an page where i can find the most common issues?
<Soren_> I really cant find anything about it
<Janeks991____> my usb ports aren't working
<Soren_> wow, thats not good :p
<Janeks991____> + I feel like somebody has been doing something with this pc
<Janeks991____> like configuration or something
<knome> Janeks991____, for starters, could you remove your other clones from the channel. you seem to have five clients joining.
<Janeks991____> lol really
<Janeks991____> ?
<Soren_> rofl
<Janeks991____> thats like news to me
<Janeks991____> this is some malicious xubuntu I'm using
<knome> Janeks991____, i would doubt that, but can you first remove those clones. tell us if you need assistance with that.
<Janeks991____> really something is wrong with this pc
<knome> Janeks991____, "something is wrong" or "it's not working" are not useful for debugging; can you try to be a bit more elaborate on that?
<Soren_> Would you guys recommend installing xubuntu from windows? Or should i do it from usb?
<Janeks991____> well I can't reinstall it
<knome> Soren_, do it from USB; if you are referring to Wubi, that shouldn't be enabled for later versions of xubuntu, and it's not a clean installation anyway; with wubi, xubuntu is installed inside windows
<elfy> Soren_: I'd recommend from usb
<Soren_> Okay. Great, maybe that was the issue last time then.
<Soren_> and yes, it was wubi i was thinking about :)
<knome> Janeks991____, is there an error message? what's the error message if there is one? if there is no error message, what happens?
<Soren_> how about dualboot? Do you recommend grub or what?
<Soren_> I need windows for some applications i use
<knome> Soren_, grub should do the trick
<knome> Soren_, be sure to check the dualboot instructions out first:
<knome> !dualboot | Soren_
<ubottu> Soren_: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Soren_> Okay, is that automatic when installing xubuntu or do i need to do something specific?
<Soren_> ah great.
<knome> that should be pretty much automatic as long as you select the right things
<Soren_> Anything you would recommend me before i install it?
<knome> try to run xubuntu in a live mode, eg. boot the USB stick and select "try xubuntu" to check if everything works
<knome> and, naturally; back up any important data
<Soren_> Yeah ofc. Everything is backed up to my nas
<knome> yep. you should be good to go then. good luck :)
<Soren_> Im not used to desktop linux at all. I use linux on my server and alittle on my laptop
<knome> laptop/desktop experience is basically the same
<Soren_> but ive not used desktop linux very mutch :/
<Soren_> Okay. I just remembered that i had some issues with xubuntu last time i installed it on this computer. But im not 100% sure what the issue was
<knome> the only difference is the hardware really, and if it works, then great :)
<knome> well if you still have it, join the channel again and we can try to debug it
<knome> if it's a bug, we'll get that filed and it'll eventually (hopefully sooner than later) be fixed
<Soren_> Yes.
<knome> things with proprietary drivers are a bit complicated, but let's hope it's not about those
<Soren_> I remember that this was a known issue for like an year ago
<Soren_> so hopefully its fixed now
<Soren_> It was something with the drivers, i remember that
<Soren_> I got black screen or something like that.
<knome> if it was with the open source drivers, the proprietary drivers might be able to fix that
<knome> if it was with the proprietary drivers, the open source drivers might be able to fix that
<Soren_> Yeah it was something like that.
<knome> or later versions of the same drivers.
<knome> if it's a year, there has been some progress on both, so it's possible that it is fixed and you won't hit it again
<Soren_> Sounds really great
<Soren_> I dont remember if i used wubi or not tho
<Soren_> Hmm, maybe i shoud login to irc on my ipad meanwhile :p
<knome> that's a good solution as well
<Janeks991____> sudo /usr/bin/mysql_secure_installation fails
<Janeks991____> Enter current password for root (enter for none):
<Janeks991____> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<Soren_> knome, do you have time for like 10 minutes?
<Soren_> Is it ok if i pm u?
<Janeks991____> my google is in russian
<Janeks991____> malicious xubuntu
<Janeks991____> how to change password of user
<Janeks991____> via terminal?
<Soren-ipad> Terminal passwd
<Soren-ipad> Passwd command should be god :)
<knome> !ru | Janeks991____
<ubottu> Janeks991____: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Janeks991____> knome what?
<knome> Soren_, on the channel is better since others can chime in and other seeking help can possibly find the answers on the logs
<Janeks991____> I can't understand why google thinks I want in russian\
<knome> Janeks991____, sorry, i misunderstood.
<Soren-ipad> Yeah true knome :)
<Janeks991____> I can't install mysql
<Janeks991____> google finds my problem in russian portals
<Janeks991____> + gives me language of it
<knome> Janeks991____, i would imagine the command you are trying to run asks for the mysql root password.
<Soren-ipad> Im Strikning my partition right now :)
<Soren-ipad> Shrinking
<knome> hope it goes better than your typing ;)=
<Soren-ipad> iPad autocorrect <3
<elfy> it made a word up? excellent autocorrect that :p
<knome> elfy, or is set to some other language than english ;)
<Soren-ipad> Tepåsar.
<Soren-ipad> Yep*
<knome> oj då..
<Soren-ipad> Haha shit
<knome> !language | Soren_
<ubottu> Soren_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Janeks991____> misticly
<Soren-ipad> Sorry!
<Janeks991____> I got it
<Janeks991____> by 10 enter
<knome> Soren-ipad, also watch your swedish language
<Janeks991____> I was like shocked
<Janeks991____> it allowed me to create new password
<Janeks991____> for no reason
<Soren-ipad> Yes. Ill look out for my autocorrect !
<Janeks991____> ipad :>
<Janeks991____> common
<knome> !enter | Janeks991____
<ubottu> Janeks991____: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<n0b> Hey, i'm new to xubuntu. how do I rice the shit out of this
<Janeks991____> hey n0b, don't use bad words
<Janeks991____> okay?
<Soren_> and please try to define what you said :)
<n0b> how do rice xubuntu
<Unit193> Rice?
<knome> n0b, what's your native language?
<n0b> rice
<Soren_> What about rice?
<n0b> i want to rice
<brainwash> what the rice?
<Unit193> http://allrecipes.com/recipes/side-dish/rice/ ?
<n0b> no
<knome> n0b, that doesn't make sense. please be more elaborate. if you aren't good in english, you can get support in your own language, if you tell us what you'd be comfortable with
<Janeks991____> he lives in North Korea and misses rice
<Janeks991____> give him a break
<knome> !offtopic | Janeks991____
<ubottu> Janeks991____: #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<n0b> I want to rice my xubuntu distro so that I can make it look like pic related: a.pomf.se/2Ha4.gif
<Soren_> Oh you mean like the windows rice?
<Soren_> Like modding the interface?
<n0b> Well im on xubuntu, right now so im guessing ill need a wm or VM
<n0b> ?
<knome> n0b, what's your native language?
<n0b> thats private, can you help me or what?
<knome> i'm not really sure what you are after. the image seems to have several terminals open and running some scripts
<Unit193> We're having problems understanding you.
<Unit193> !fr
<n0b> Okay well firstly then, how do run a .lua
<Janeks991____> n0b oracle virtulbox google
<Janeks991____> for virtual machine
<n0b> so say I wanted to run windows do I want to download the one called "VirtualBox 4.2.18 for Windows hosts "
<knome> n0b, if you have linux installed, then no.
<knome> n0b, the OS you are running inside the virtualbox is called the guest system.
<knome> n0b, the one that you run virtualbox on is the host system
<knome> n0b, if you want to install virtualbox on xubuntu, install that from the repositories
<knome> n0b, sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<n0b> sudo apt-get install virtualbox ?
<n0b> ah you beat me too it
<Soren_> Knome. rice is allmost like editing explorer.exe in windows
<knome> Soren_, heh. and like changing the theme in xubuntu? :)
<Soren_> Almost :p
<Soren_> When you got rice, you have the start menu on right click
<Soren_> Its like linux. I just dont remember whats its called :p
<Janeks991____> how do I delete hamsi file manager
<Janeks991____> I have an app can't find terminal, synaptic
<knome> Janeks991____, how did you install it?
<Janeks991____> don't remmeber
<knome> Janeks991____, if you installed it from the repositories, then remove it from a package manager. if you installed it some other way, check the uninstallation notes/instructions from the source
<Soren_> shrinking volume is so slow in windows for some reason :s
<knome> ok, i'm off to watch a movie
<knome> good luck everybody
<Janeks991____> you do it with windows tools
<Janeks991____> ?
<Soren_> Yes, the disk manager
<Soren_> I closed the window down because it seemed to be done
<Janeks991____> it is mad to use them, you can loose everything suddenly :
<Janeks991____> atleast that happened to my noobness
<Unit193> Generally good to backup, and confirm what you're doing.
<Soren_> but when i open the diskmanager now it just say connecting to virtual disk service
<Soren_> Unit193: yes, it is backed up :)
<Soren_> no problem
<Janeks991____> google still wants me to read in russian
<Soren_> anyone know why diskmanagement just says: "connecting to virtual disk service" ?
<Janeks991____> microsoft wants your files?
<felix__> hola!
<felix__> cual es el pasword por defecto de root?
<lderan> es!
<lderan> mmm wrong ubottu command
<Unit193> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lderan> ah thanks Unit193
<Unit193> lderan: So close!
<sp00ky> how can I get the volume icon back in the notification area?
<mkmanifesto> Hello everyone! Would any here have documentation regarding xubuntu 12.04 and how to get MTP to work?
<sp00ky> does anyone know how I can get my notification area back?  when I try to add it to the panel it's greyed out.
<Unit193> What'd you do that made it go away?
<XRS1> probably right clicked and selected remove would be my guess
<Clownswor> Hello guys, I was hoping i could get some assitance with possibly some good links/websites to go to to learn generic stuff about ubunutu. Im sick of windows and wanna try Linux out
<Clownswor> as far as Experience goes, i have none. I have plenty of time to learn tho.
<Azelphur> Ubuntu :P
<Azelphur> Clownswor: in all honesty, the best way to learn is to make Ubuntu your daily driver, use it for everything possible, you'll learn pretty rapidly.
#xubuntu 2013-09-24
<GridCube> Clownswor, if you are afraid of installing anything you can try a live session, grab a pendrive and place the install iso there, you can boot from it and use it for almost everything, it will be slower than a real install but you will learn a lot
<Clownswor> i tried to install it, it would show the Loading thing, then it would go to a black screen and say unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<GridCube> Clownswor, is your computer relatively new?
<GridCube> i mean if it has an uefi instead of a bios
<Clownswor> Uhh, its kinda new, i mean like 2 years old i guess is OLD in computer years
<Clownswor> I downloaded the 13.04 Raring Ringtail Version, should i have downloaded a different one?
<Clownswor> How do you message people? GridCube was helping me but then he stopped typing =//
<XRS1>  /msg nickname
<GridCube> Clownswor, you type their name as you just did to hilight them and bring back to your attention
<XRS1> ^
<XRS1> thats a much better idea
<GridCube> also do no /msg someone without asking first, to many is considered rather rude
<GridCube> Clownswor, its not that old, try to figure out if you have a bios or a uefi, its rather important to fix boot issues
<GridCube> if you have uefi you should read this
<GridCube> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<XRS1> or as i was saying earlier, its likely an issue with the live USB, you should check the md5sum and create a new one (without persistence)
<Clownswor> Well, i had windows 7 on it, But it fucked up so im trying to reinstall. and you mean an issue with like the USB drive itself? Should i try to plug it into another port?
<GridCube> if its not uefi but a proper bios see that when you installed it didnt choose an usb as first boot media, that sometimes happen
<GridCube> !lenguage | also Clownswor
<Clownswor> Well, i have the Ubuntu .iso on a USB i used Yumi to put it on
<GridCube> !language | also Clownswor
<ubottu> also Clownswor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<XRS1> stepping back, how far did you get? did you make the USB and try to boot, get a boot message, then it failed?
<Clownswor> Sorry about that, I plug it into it, it lets me boot ubuntu, It does the little loading thingy, then goes to a black screen saying something failed
<Clownswor> Tho, the first time i did it, it gave me the option to try or just install it. i Chose to just give it a shot, then it did the black screen thing again, I havent been able to get it back to the options to choose yet
<Clownswor> Im not really good with computers when it comes to code =/ I just want my desktop to Open up so i can play my one game that runs on linux and Learn a little bit at a time. Im currently on my laptop
<XRS1> it didnt get created right. the ISO could be slightly corrupt, or there could have been some kind of hiccup during the USB "burn". try verifying the ISO matches the md5sum and create a new live USB (do not create any persistent space)
<XRS1> if you downloaded the ISO as a torrent, use the torrent app to "force check"
<Clownswor> I downloaded it stright from the website. So idk how to check it. I tried to use the newest form of Yumi.exe but i couldnt even get it to run so i had to download a older version to even put the iso onto my flash drive. How do i verify that the iso matches the Md5sum(?)
<XRS1> ah okay
<XRS1> download and install lili: http://linuxliveusb.com/
<XRS1> use that in windows to make the USB
<XRS1> much more reliable
<Clownswor> ok im downloading that. Will it erase the iso i already added?
<Clownswor> I downloaded it, But its Not even opening to run? Its doing the same thing that the Newest Yumi.exe was doing
<XRS1> i have no idea what you just said
<Clownswor> I downloaded the Linuxliveusb.exe
<Clownswor> It wont open.
<Clownswor> Or run
<XRS1> are you in linux or windows?
<Clownswor> Windoes
<cfhowlett> Clownswor, .exe is a windows app ...
<Clownswor> windows*
<XRS1> right click and select run as admin
<Clownswor> Im on windows on my laptop, Which is what im on now. Trying to put linux onto my desktop. I did that, then it told me i didnt have permission to run it as admin, Tho im admin on this computer...
<XRS1> sounds like there is something wrong with your windows box
<XRS1> just burn it to DVD
<XRS1> double clicking on the file in windows 7 should open the burn image wizard
<XRS1> the ISO file*
<Clownswor> I dont have a disk, I was gonna use a USB
<XRS1> but something is wrong with windows that it either is not downloading files correctly, or not letting you open the file you just downloaded
<cfhowlett> XRS1, or you're not in admin windows account
<XRS1> but he cant run as admin
<Clownswor> I clicked to change account types, and it is telling me im in a admin account
<XRS1> that should work even as guest
<Clownswor> Im the only account on this laptop
<cfhowlett> XRS1, I have 2 accounts: 1 admin, 1 not.  thus he's in the wrong account
<cfhowlett> ... OK
<cfhowlett> Clownswor, wrong password???
<Clownswor> No, i am admin on my computer.
<XRS1> you shouldnt be
<cfhowlett> ?
<XRS1> shouldnt always run as admin. gives bad stuff an easy in
<Clownswor> It let me open the Yumi.exe i downloaded from a torrent, But wont let me open things from legit websites
<XRS1> try downloading it again
<cfhowlett> Clownswor, for windows support, ask #windows
<XRS1> ##windows
<Clownswor> I tried downloading it again, I clicked on it, it said "opening" then nothing happened
<XRS1> type /join ##windows
<GridCube> Clownswor, if you have the iso you can use unetbootin to make the usb aswell
<Clownswor> Well, i have the Iso, i used YUMI-0.0.8.3 to create it, It said that it was created then i ran into them errors
<cfhowlett> Clownswor, what should we tell you?  You said it's a windows error.  Ask ##windows!
<cfhowlett> Clownswor, OR try unetbootin
<Clownswor> Im currently in windows. I will be back
<Clownswor> Im looking at the unetbootin now
<Clownswor> OK, i got that program to open up
<jonzen> can any1 tell me how to perm disable dpms on 13.04
<jonzen> screen blanking is really annoying   would be greatful for any cure to disable it
<XRS1> launcher menu -> settings -> session & startup -> application autostart -> remove checkmark for power management
<xubuntu633> Hello!
<XRS1> hi
<xubuntu633> skeak portuguese?
<XRS1> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xubuntu633> thank you
<XRS1> your welcome
<MarkusDBX> In a livecd session, what is the password for the loggedin user? username:xubuntu
<XRS1> username ubuntu
<XRS1> no password
<cfhowlett> MarkusDBX, no password so far as I know ... where are you seeing a password request.
<cfhowlett> ?
<Sysi> are you using liveusb? if yes, how did you crate it?
<Sysi> *create
<XRS1> username is ubuntu and there is no password
<linuxfan> hi there!
<linuxfan> is about nvidia drivers ? is there bug in xubuntu?
<knome> linuxfan, sorry, i'm not sure what you are asking. can you be a bit more elaborate, or alternatively tell us what's your native language so we can guide you to a channel on that language
<linuxfan> well i install xubuntu and when i  apt-get install nvidia current and restart my resolution goes 600x.......
<linuxfan> and because i didnt know how to fix it i reinstall :( and now im scare to  install it again
<well_laid_lawn> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<well_laid_lawn> linuxfan:  ↑↑
<XRS1> where are the default desktop backgrounds stored? (cant find them in /usr/share/backgrounds/)
<linuxfan> Thanks i will try it hope i can still ask if i have problem !
<elfy> XRS1: /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/
<XRS1> thanks
<Arthur_D> hi, I am using Xubuntu 12.04, and have a keyboard with multimedia keys. The keys work fine; however only when the corresponding window is in focus, which kinda makes the whole thing rather pointless. Any ideas?
<well_laid_lawn> Arthur_D:  having an application respond to keypresses is different to having a window manager respond to the same keypresses
<well_laid_lawn> you can configure the window manager to do the same things as the app if you want
<Arthur_D> yeah, that would be handy. How do I go about doing that?
<well_laid_lawn> when the app isn't in focus it's another app or the window manager that responds to the keypresses
<well_laid_lawn> there's a keyboard shortcut entry in system settings
<Arthur_D> yes, I am just not sure what command to run when the key is pressed
<well_laid_lawn> well, that would depend on what you want to do - what app are you running where you need to do stuff ?
<Arthur_D> Spotify
<cfhowlett> Arthur_D, I suspect spotify is overriding the default system settings.  normally, multimedia keys no matter the window in focus.
<Arthur_D> hmm
<cfhowlett> "keys work no matter  ..."
<Arthur_D> I see no option in Spotify preferences to turn on/off that behaviour
<XRS1> i hate it when that happens
<well_laid_lawn> I'm not familiar with it - it might not accept external commands, maybe check the man page for it - things like audio volume are easy to add shortcuts for
<Arthur_D> right, I'll try searching some more
<elfy> Arthur_D: there is a gnome2/3 tool for the spotify client - you might be able to play with that - but I'd not be at all sure - http://noswap.com/projects/spotify-gnome
<cinuu> hi
<Arthur_D> yeah I found it at Github too
<Arthur_D> not tried it yet, but seems it may be what I'm looking for
<antithesis> My laptop's internal speakers work, but my headphones don't. Multiple resources say I have to edit my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base config but I need to find my modelname for that. How do I find it?
<Arthur_D> antithesis, try sudo lshw -class multimedia
<Arthur_D> hmm spotify-gnome doesn't seem to do the trick
<Arthur_D> seems like XFCE uses their own daemon
<elfy> I have the same issue when I have a new look at amarok now and again
<Arthur_D> quite annoying
<antithesis> Arthur_D, I think I got the right modelname, but that whole solution doesn't work. How do I properly troubleshoot this?
<Arthur_D> good question
<Malinus> Hello, mind I'm new to linux etc. So I was looking at different processes running, and found "zeitgeist". After doing some resaerch it's apperently some software that is actually a keylogger. I removed it instantly, since it looked like catfish, is the only thing using it. Am I pranoid?
<Malinus> *since catfish was depending on it, and I never used it anyway
<Arthur_D> zeitgeist can be controlled and is a part of Ubuntu
<Arthur_D> so it's not a rogue keylogger, but if you don't want the features it can provide it doesn't hurt to remove it either
<Arthur_D> elfy: I found a solution in the case of Spotify - maybe something similar can work for Amarok
<elfy> oh I'd not worry about that - I try it now and again and then stop again :)
<Arthur_D> alright :)
<antithesis> Wait, zeitgeist is a keylogger?
<elfy> thanks though :)
<antithesis> I've been looking for one
<Malinus> Arthur_D, it's not rogue but I still didn't feel good about having a program logging ALL my activity. And also I wish I knew about it, without having to browse trough my processes etc.
<Arthur_D> sure, though it will not send your info other than to local applications as far as I'm aware
<elfy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/180990/what-is-zeitgeist-used-for
<Malinus> Arthur_D, I think it should be removed from xubuntu, or at least you should be warned. I know my browser collects browser history, I know skype logs my chats. I wish I knew there were a default-installed program that logged all those things too.
<Arthur_D> fair enough, I too think it could be more clearly communicated or exist as an opt-in
<antithesis> Where can I access all these logs?
<antithesis> It sounds like a nice feature
<Arthur_D> zeitgeist-daemon --log-file seems like an option it's worth looking into
<jonzen> how do i perm disable dpms  specifically the screen blanking
<jonzen> i cannot be the only person that is having this problem   i try to watch a video and the screen gos blank in 10 min
<jonzen> i know how to shut it down with xset commands  but i want it gone from my computer
<bgardner> jonzen: Put the xset commands in your /etc/rc.local
<torstehu> I've upgraded to 13.10 and I cant shut down/reboot my computer down by using 'action menu' on the panel or the lightdm screen, is this a known bug?
<jonzen> ty bgardner
<jonzen> have been searching for that anwer for weeks
<jonzen> bgardner  do i leave the exit 0 at the end
<bgardner> jonzen: Yes, put any commands you add above that line.
<jonzen> ty my friend  life just got better
<Malinus> Hello. could someone please pastebin their grub file? I've accidently deleted it, and now I can only launch windows.
<cfhowlett> !grub|Malinus, just reinstall it
<ubottu> Malinus, just reinstall it: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> !saucy|torstehu,
<ubottu> torstehu,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<Malinus> cfhowlett, guess I have no choice then..
<cfhowlett> Malinus, reinstalling grub is quite easy
<Arthur_D> that's the truth, just make sure it's on the right hard drive/partition and you'll be all right
<Malinus> cfhowlett, yeah, I need to download the whole ubuntu installation, run the live usb thing. Can't I just start xubuntu from the command line of grub?
<cfhowlett> Malinus, depends on where the fail is.  see the link you got from #ubuntu.
<Malinus> all the links just tells me to reinstall grub using the live CD. including the one I've found myself. I'm just wondering if I can't launch it manually using grub command-line.
<cfhowlett> Malinus, as I said, it depends where the error code is.  but if you insist, slog through a search of grub command line.  About the time you finally get that working, you'll have had time to download a dozen ISO's or so ...
<Malinus> cfhowlett, yeah I'm probably just going to use the live cd. I can use ubunto for that, right? No need for xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Malinus, correct
<Malinus> cfhowlett, I can't quiet remember which version I have installed. Does it matter?
<cfhowlett> Malinus, version numbers probably need to match.  12.04  ubuntu   12.04 xubuntu ...
<Malinus> cfhowlett, how do I check which version I have, now I can't launch it?
<cfhowlett> ah yeah, that ... well, roll the dice.  you can't check what you can't boot.
<Maple__> Hey - how would I go about creating a btrfs partition using ubiquity? [x/post]
<wizardd> hey hey, how I can install W7 to my Xubuntu PC without windows boot manager?
<wizardd> dual boot*
<wizardd> I want to keep grub2
<ObrienDave> wizardd... install Win7 first then re-install Xubuntu. that will keep GRUB2
<wizardd> I know that, but is there any other way?
<GridCube> or install win7 then use boot-repair from a livecd to repair you grub
<ObrienDave> that will work
<wizardd> would bootable usb work also?
<GridCube> or install win7 to a secondary drive, while unpluggin the main grub drive, reconnect the grub drive later and do update-grub
<GridCube> wizardd, should do
<GridCube> wizardd, BACK UP EVERYTHING
<wizardd> :)
<GridCube> things should go fine, but do back up every sensible information
<wizardd> yeah, I will need to weight up things before I try it. I might get a second PC, with mini-itx mobo
<GridCube> wizardd, P: you can try some usb magics if you want, you can install grub to your pendrive, install win7, then replug the pendrive that contains grub, and reinstall grub to the main drive!
<GridCube> :D
<wizardd> :D
<wizardd> gotta love these USB3 ports and USB3 external hdds ;-)
<wizardd> really fast back ups
<xubuntu372> the Raring Ringtail 13.04 image has 789mb, can´t burn on CD , does it boot from DVD?
<Unit193> That or USB.
<xubuntu372> thanx unit193! will try it
<Soren-ipad> Hi :)
<Soren-ipad> Anyone know why i get black screen when starting xubuntu live?
<well_laid_lawn> Soren-ipad:  you might need a kernel option for your graphics card
<Soren-ipad> Well_laid_lawn how to fix that?
<well_laid_lawn> Soren-ipad:  depends on the card
<well_laid_lawn> lspci | grep -i vga   should tell
<bekks> !nomodeset | well_laid_lawn
<ubottu> well_laid_lawn: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<well_laid_lawn> bekks:  my os is fine thanks
<Soren-ipad> Radeon 6970
<well_laid_lawn> Soren-ipad:  using the open source driver ?
<well_laid_lawn> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Soren-ipad> I just usel the live boot. I dont know what it uses
<well_laid_lawn> then try !nomodeset
<well_laid_lawn> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Soren-ipad> This seems like something i really needs to read alot about :(
<well_laid_lawn> the live cd should have a method obviously available to tweak boot options
<well_laid_lawn> just add  nomodeset  to it
<xubuntu524> yes
<Soren-ipad> I have no idea how to find these tweak boot options..
<well_laid_lawn> Soren-ipad:  have a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Soren-ipad> Hmm. Well, i guess ill try this another day.
<Soren-ipad> Seems alittle to mutch for just starting up.
<well_laid_lawn> you press F3 at the menu and type nomodeset ...
<Soren-ipad> Ok Will try in a minute
<yeyeman> how do I store data with python, if it's important that the data is secure?
<well_laid_lawn> encrypt it ?
<Soren-ipad> Well_laid_lawn booting now :)
<Soren-ipad> It worked!
<well_laid_lawn> cheers
<well_laid_lawn> bbiab
<c3l3r1on> hello, i've deleted link from desktop to install xubuntu, where i can find it ?
<Unit193> Menu > System   or the settings manager.
<c3l3r1on> Unit193, gigolo/ibus/task manager .... eh don't see
<Poisoned_Dragon> try the settings manager, like Unit193 suggested
<c3l3r1on> Poisoned_Dragon, thx work ;]
<Poisoned_Dragon> Thank Unit193
<Poisoned_Dragon> I've already installed, so I was useless. :)
<Unit193> Saaame, knew it was in one of the two though. :P
<Poisoned_Dragon> lol
<c3l3r1on> Unit193, thx too
<Unit193> Sure.
<c3l3r1on> and next quest for you, where debian storage .deb files ?
<c3l3r1on> downloaded by apt-get
<Unit193> /var/cache/apt/archives/, though you can just --reinstall
<Unit193> apt-get install --reinstall foober, or apt-get download foober
<c3l3r1on> thx
<c3l3r1on> ;]
#xubuntu 2013-09-25
<anubis> installing xubuntu on my toughbook now. coming over from OSX and Ubuntu. Anything I should know?
<XRS1> man
<XRS1> type the word man before a command to read the manual
<tinyghost> hi! can the .iso installer on the xubuntu.org web site be used as a USB installer?
<tinyghost> like, just dd it to a disk without having to use unetbootin or whatever it's called
<tinyghost> I'm gonna install it on a netbook without a cd drive
<tinyghost> aw you're all asleep :(
<XRS1> yes you can DD the ISO to USB without unetbootin
<tinyghost> lovely! thank you very much :3
<XRS1> but if you dd directly to the netbook, the netbook is just gonna be a xubuntu installer
<pmjdebru1jn> hi guys
<Dreki> hi
<pmjdebru1jn> I'm running saucy on a netbook, and I love the changes to lightdm :)
<pmjdebru1jn> though I just noticed something (though not xubuntu specific)
<pmjdebru1jn> it seems saucy's libc is built with gcc 4.7.x while most of the rest is built with 4.8.x
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for saucy
<bazhang> that includes xubuntu
<pmjdebru1jn> k tnx
<bazhang> np
<snikker> hi how can i grant root privileges for GUI programs? i've edit /etc/sudoers and i've ad the username, but the grant work only qith command line programs.
<olbi> you need to add Actions in menu Edit -> Actions
<olbi> from the directory
<olbi> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/thunar/custom-actions
<snikker> olbi: thank you now i check
<yeyeman> xubuntu sometimes saves my session even though I have it disabled
<yeyeman> so annoying
<DaRKFoRTuNe> Guys, Anyone knows why my Xubuntu live from a 16gig usb drive is pretty slow with booting/loading?
<bgardner> DaRKFoRTuNe: My own experience is that some of the larger USB drives have I/O issues that severely hamper their performance.
<DaRKFoRTuNe> Ah, So smaller usb is possibly the solution?
<bgardner> DaRKFoRTuNe: Yes, if that's your own issue - I found that the 4GB drives are fastest, in my unscientific testing.
<DaRKFoRTuNe> Nice, I have a 4gig in front of me. =D
<DaRKFoRTuNe> And yes, It's the only issue I got so far.
<bgardner> DaRKFoRTuNe: Please let us know how that goes, I'd be curious to know if that resolves it for you.
<DaRKFoRTuNe> I will!
<ElectricErger> Hey there. I'm interested in helping Xubuntu in the future, but I don't think I have enough knowledge now to do such ATM. Are there any recommendations to grow my skill level?
<DaRKFoRTuNe> Use it, test it, report it.
<DaRKFoRTuNe> Get feedback, mess around with it.
<bgardner> ElectricErger: See: http://xubuntu.org/contribute/
<ElectricErger> Cool. I hope I can do something then
<ElectricErger> I probably shouldn't be on IRC in class so I'mma go now. Sorry to seem like that guy that asks and runs
<DaRKFoRTuNe> Np :P
<DaRKFoRTuNe> Turns out my 4gig usb is broken...
<DaRKFoRTuNe> Lets hunt for some other drives!
<GridCube> DaRKFoRTuNe, live sessions are slow, if you do install to the flash drive your real sessions will be a whole lot faster
<GridCube> remember taht live sessions dump lots of the system to ram
<DaRKFoRTuNe> It isn't loading normally, It takes about twice the time to load Xubuntu than ubuntu (Both live)
<GridCube> using a real install to a flash drive and booting from it its just like booting from an internal hd (wven taking to account the limit of speed of usb transfer)
<DaRKFoRTuNe> I use mainly live version for the computers at my school.
<GridCube> i would not know about that
<DaRKFoRTuNe> But yeah, I could try to install it ON the usb instead of running it live from
<DaRKFoRTuNe> live*
<Leverage> Anyone know how I can get xunbuntu to boot up and start an application without any other gui so the user can only use that application?
<Leverage> I'm new to this and I'm completely stuck
<horrow> hello guys
<SickNucky> Hey
<horrow> can anybody pls help me to run tera on xubuntu 13.04?
<SickNucky> tera the game?
<horrow> yes
<SickNucky> Run Wine
<horrow> i tryed manualy with wine 1.4 first with no success
<SickNucky> Works with WoW so why not tera
<horrow> after that i tryed with playonlinux  and was same
<SickNucky> weird
<SickNucky> Any output?
<horrow> yes that i mean
<horrow> i got an error message
<horrow> cannot connect to server
<horrow> i have internet all its fine
<SickNucky> So the game runs
<horrow> laucher runs normaly but when im trying to connect i get this error
<SickNucky> Ah
<SickNucky> Looked it up on google?
<horrow> ye i tryed
<horrow> alot of guides
<SickNucky> Ddi you follow one? :P
<horrow> same situation
<SickNucky> did*
<horrow> ye dude
<horrow> im trying to run it from 2 days
<horrow> i tryed everything i can before ask here
<horrow> is that possible to be from wine version?
<SickNucky> Could be
<SickNucky> Have you tried running something else with wine?
<horrow> ye
<elfy> horrow: have you gone to the wine database to see if others have got it to work?
<horrow> i run cs.1.6
<SickNucky> That makes connects to the web?
<horrow> and world of warcraft too
<horrow> they are working
<horrow> yes
<horrow> they use internet connection too
<SickNucky> Its not wine than
<horrow> any idea?
<horrow> ;]
<elfy> not everything will work with wine - it's not a cure-all
<SickNucky> I see some other guys tried it too with xubuntu
<SickNucky> He didn't succeed. :(
<horrow> i know that not everything work with wine
<horrow> but
<horrow> i saw videos on youtube with working tera on ubuntu
<elfy> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12971
<horrow> so i wanna configure it on xubuntu too
<horrow> but i cant
<horrow> what that means i need wine 1.5?
<SickNucky> If you didn't try you'll never know.
<horrow> ok thx ill try
<GridCube> Leverage, if using xfce you can add the application to the autostart of applications and start without panels, see http://askubuntu.com/questions/53996/running-xubuntu-without-panels
<horrow> hello again im trying to install wine from git so i cloned it to my pc then navigate from terminal to winep0git directory
<horrow> after that when im using ./configure all is fine
<horrow> but after when i try to use make i got this error make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<horrow> anybody help ? :D
<GridCube> horrow, in that directory is a README file, have you read it?
<horrow> yes
<horrow> it is
<GridCube> do not paste here
<horrow> ok im sorry didnt known i cant paste
<Pici> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<horrow> i tryed all from readme file and again no success
<GridCube> horrow, i assumed you where about to paste the whole README, thats not edvised
<GridCube> advised
<GridCube> horrow, why you need the git version?
<horrow> im trying to run tera
<horrow> tested alot of guydes last days and no success ;/
<horrow> guides*
<GridCube> horrow, http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<GridCube> the wine ppa should be the same as the git version and easier to install
<horrow> i allready tryed with this link
<horrow> doesnt work
<horrow> i mean i installed wine with no problems
<horrow> but doesnt help me run the game
<horrow> it runs laucher normally but i cant connect to server
<GridCube> have you seen the game on appdb?
<horrow> appdb?
<horrow> i see video on tube
<horrow> running
<horrow> on ubuntu
<horrow> im xubuntu user
<GridCube> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=12971
<GridCube> horrow, in the case of wine its the same if you where in slackware
<GridCube> horrow, the tera game has a garbage rating all over
<horrow> GridCube,
<horrow> im trying this last 2 days
<Sysi> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=25812 seems it works better on older wine
<yeyeman> whats the difference between range and xrange?
<yeyeman> ops wrong chan
<pacija> hey, i installed xubuntu 13.04 amd64 yesterday, base install worked fine
<pacija> i started installing additional software, specifically libreoffice and virtualbox
<pacija> and now after reboot it is stuck at splash screen
<pacija> any advice how to fix this?
<baizon> pacija: change the boot menu so you see the debugging messages
<baizon> then you can see what went wrong
<pacija> hm i don't have any boot menu
<pacija> when i press esc i see messages
<baizon> pacija: press Shift
<baizon> a ok
<baizon> what messages do you get?
<pacija> it is now at 'stopping log initial device creation'
<pacija> i get console on ctrl+alt+fX
<pacija> and i can log in to console successfullly
<pacija> but on f7 i just have splash screen which is stuck
<baizon> pacija: you have an AMD/ATi card?
<pacija> it is low-end toshiba laptop
<pacija> think it is integrated intel
<baizon> try booting as "text"
<pacija> http://www.toshibamea.com/ComputerProduct/4/Satellite_L750-1PP/50136?pageid=4
<baizon> pacija: http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<pacija> i can login at f1
<pacija> it booted ok, i am logged on console f1
<pacija> k booting text
<pacija> guess i'll reinstall 12.04 i386
<pacija> see if it's any better
<pacija> oh one more thing can i burn iso to usb just with dd if=image.iso of=/dev/da0
<pacija> do i need to specify block size and conv=sync
<MUDKiP> pacija: You know i386 is x32?
<MUDKiP> Better download AMD64 if you can.
<benxyzzy1> My recently-used.xbel has 88 items, but Places > Recent Documents only contains 10 . I don't think they're even the 10 most recent. Can I make this list display longer?
<puff> I have a thinkpad t520.  I recently installed ubuntu 13.4, then xubuntu-desktop.  My wireless network drops out repeatedly, every 30-45 minutes.  Sometimes I can reconnect by using gnome network manager to select my wireless router, other times the wireless router doesn't appear in the listing and I have to uncheck/recheck Enable Networking to get back onlnie.
<well_laid_lawn> is something putting the device to sleep as a power saving option?
<well_laid_lawn> maybe even in the bios?
<puff> well_laid_lawn: Good question, but I don't think so.  Hm.
<puff> Nothing in the power settings.  It has "put the display to sleep" when inactive for 10 minutes, but that's just the display.
<well_laid_lawn> see if this helps - http://slacy.com/blog/2011/08/thinkpad-t520-wireless-drivers-for-ubuntu-11-04/
<well_laid_lawn> or - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2136492&s=5481bea1823f4d8adecdee8e7f689fe7&p=12607816#post12607816
<puff> Thanks, will read.
<puff> lspci says:  Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1000 [Condor Peak]
<well_laid_lawn> so the first link won't help
<well_laid_lawn> ...
<Poindextra> Hi! I'm trying to boot up from a USB disk of 13.04 on my HP Mini 110, but at a certain point I get a Xubuntu login prompt. I can't seem to google-fu any answers about this, but is there a way to skip/bypass/login so I can install Xubuntu completely on my netbook?
<Yinseng> Can someone help me out? I stuck Xubuntu 12.04 LTS on my old Dell Inspiron 700m. It works great, much faster than it was working on Windows XP. Except now the VGA output just doesn't want to output to my projector for some reason. It recognizes it in the Display section, I manually set it to the correct resolution, and then press Fn+F8 to try and use it, but it just doesn't take.
<Yinseng> This uses Intel graphics so no Nvidia or ATI tool is gonna help
<SonikkuAmerica> Yinseng: How do your System Settings > Monitors work?
<Yinseng> You mean Display?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yinseng: Yeah, whatever it's called (I have yet to set up my *buntu VMs)
<YinsengLaptop> It lists the projector as Sony 100", though it selects the wrong resolution by default, so I just set it to 1024x768 manually
#xubuntu 2013-09-26
<Poindextra> Ooh, I think something I did made it work! Please disregard my previous question. :)
<SonikkuAmerica> YinsengLaptop: IIRC there's a little check box or something that says "Use this display" or something to that effect.
<YinsengLaptop> Yeah, I check that.
<YinsengLaptop> It seems to output to my monitor just fine though, although for some reason it's not letting me output at its native resolution
<YinsengLaptop> maybe a limitation of my laptop though
<SonikkuAmerica> YinsengLaptop: Depends on what you're connecting with too. With VGA, you can't go too far.
<YinsengLaptop> the projector needs a VGA to DVI converter. Maybe that might be the problem?
<YinsengLaptop> I know the converter works but maybe for some reason the projector won't take that
<SonikkuAmerica> Bad cord...?
<YinsengLaptop> I just tested it on my monitor
<SonikkuAmerica> Well if it's using a DVI converter, the projector might be rejecting the DVI.
<YinsengLaptop> Guess so. Not sure why.
 * SonikkuAmerica wonders why on earth projectors (still) use VGA
<YinsengLaptop> no it uses DVI
<YinsengLaptop> this laptop has a VGA output
 * SonikkuAmerica smacks his forehead on his laptop making it go "bghhv fc"
<YinsengLaptop> Like I said I'm using a converter. I acknowledged that might be the problem. I've just never known the converter not to work
<YinsengLaptop> Maybe it's different for projectors.
<YinsengLaptop> Guess I'll have to buy an S-VIDEO cord and try that
<SonikkuAmerica> I've had problems like that myself with Xubuntu
<YinsengLaptop> The weird thing is
<YinsengLaptop> if it's really incompatible, why does xubuntu recognize it in the first place
<Snaboobaly> hey, i'm new to xubuntu (and linux) can anyone help me with something?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | Snaboobaly
<ubottu> Snaboobaly: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Snaboobaly> Whenever I try to install xubuntu alongside windows 7, i end up with very, very little free space. is there any way i can assign more space to the partition? i have more on my computer
<SonikkuAmerica> Snaboobaly: I'd suggest using diskmgmt.msc in Windows 7 to shrink more HDD space, and then GParted (from your Live image) to expand your (existing?) Xubuntu partition.
<YinsengLaptop> Okay, I've figured out the problem. My projector was set to digital input and apparently I had to change it to analog!
<YinsengLaptop> So now that that's figured out... how do I make my screens extend instead of mirror or choosing one or the other? Like in Windows
<YinsengLaptop> http://kamaradski.com/1280/xubuntu-12-10-and-12-04-extended-desktop-dual-monitor  I found this but I don't know how to check the version of my xcfe
<SonikkuAmerica> Your XFCE version is in Applications > About XFCE
<SonikkuAmerica> 4.10 if 12.10 or 13.04, 4.8 if 12.04 LTS
<YinsengLaptop> I ran the update manager though, it didn't update that far?
<SonikkuAmerica> ?!
<YinsengLaptop> The update manager? The thing that updates all the packages on the OS?
<SonikkuAmerica> No, I get that, but your XFCE isn't 4.10?
<YinsengLaptop> I can't figure out how to check, you say look in Applications but I don't see an Applications section
<SonikkuAmerica> The Applications menu? The Xubuntu logo in the top left corner (left side of the top bar)?
<YinsengLaptop> Oh, that's what you call it. Ok
<YinsengLaptop> I have 4.8
<YinsengLaptop> Is it safe for me to update XFCE while using 12.04LTS?
<YinsengLaptop> And if so, can someone walk me through on installing the latest stable XFCE? This post is a bit outdated
<SonikkuAmerica> YinsengLaptop: this link should tell you all you need to know: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/05/install-xfce-410-in-xubuntu-1204.html
<YinsengLaptop> that other post says I need at least 4.11 though
<YinsengLaptop> How do I see what the latest stable Xcfe is
<YinsengLaptop> And also, do I need to somehow shut down the Xcfe environment before updating it
<SonikkuAmerica> YinsengLaptop: It would be set to the precise channel, which means 4.10. And 4.11 isn't stable (odd #'s are beta)
<SonikkuAmerica> YinsengLaptop: And no, just follow the PPA instructions, then reboot
<YinsengLaptop> But I'm not going to get the extended displays feature unless I upgrade past 4.10
<SonikkuAmerica> That means it's being tested.
<SonikkuAmerica> The stable code for extension will be in the next stable release 4.12.
<SonikkuAmerica> Laptop is dying. Must go!
<YinsengLaptop> Well fuck
<bazhang> !language | YinsengLaptop
<ubottu> YinsengLaptop: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ObrienDave> YinsengLaptop... check out a arandr for extended desktops
<YinsengLaptop> Man do I hate freenode sometimes
<YinsengLaptop> time to update xcfe
<XRS1> having issues with usb-modeswitch
<XRS1> do i need usb-modeswitch? it keeps interfering with apt
<XRS1> yes...
<XRS1> yes i do
<Yinseng> okay, does anyone know how to make youtube less resource demanding on xubuntu? Just in general, like seriously, my laptop slows to a crawl. It was at least playable in Windows XP.
<Yinseng> I tried HTML5 but that seems almost as bad
<Yinseng> probably because I guess Firefox doesnt' have h.264 support
<XRS1> well what should I do? i think i need usb_modeswitch when i plug my phone in to change it from tethering mode to USB Mass Storage Mode. according to  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/raring/usb-modeswitch/    i have the latest version (1.2.3 running on 13.10)
<Unit193> has webm, and soon will have gstreamer (h264) support.
<Yinseng> Yeah, webm is why it worked in the first place
<Yinseng> h.264 is probably what it needs to use because it's in slideshow mode with webm
<Unit193> So, flash is more resource heavy for you?  Lighter for me, but more crashy.  You can always try pepperflash with Chromium or chrome.
<Yinseng> I might try that.
<Yinseng> Is there a firefox beta/alpha with gstreamer?
<Unit193> Aurora, or beta should work, I have it.
<Yinseng> so the latest firefox beta has gstreamer?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/firefox-next  you need to enable it in about:config as it's not 100% cooked.
<Unit193> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Yinseng> Unit193: What do you mean not 100% cooked?
<Unit193> Well, it's not enabled by default yet, and they have reasons for that.  Part of that is that it's not been ported to gstreamer 1.0 yet.
<XRS1> oops. i bwoke it.   uninstalled usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data. tried to reinstall usb-modeswitch and got: " usb-modeswitch : Depends: usb-modeswitch-data (>= 20110227-1~) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." so i installed usb-modeswitch-data first then tried again and got the same error.
<XRS1> how do i hunt down the problem?
<Unit193> Correct version?
<Unit193> dpkg -l | grep usb-modeswitch | awk '{print $3}'
<XRS1> 1.2.3+repack0-1ubuntu3  20130610-1
<XRS1> uh... usb-modeswitch  is not supposed to be installed any more. i just apt-get removed it
<XRS1> but that command worked
<XRS1> should i purge?
<Unit193> Listed what's installed, may not be configured.
<XRS1> okay i purged usb-modeswitch and usbmodeswitch-data and still get the same error
<xubuntu489> holaa alguien que hable español
<Unit193> !es | xubuntu489
<ubottu> xubuntu489: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xubuntu489> Gracias
<Yinseng> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1987116 So why does this work?
<Yinseng> it made a huge difference
<Yinseng> youtube went from slideshow to pretty decent speed
<XRS1> might explain why i have so much page tearing
<Yinseng> Well that covers just about everything. My ancient laptop is now running at decent speed.
<Yinseng> Can someone recommend me a bittorrent client for a really old computer?
<XRS1> Transmission
<bazhang> rtorrent would be good for an old box like that
<XRS1> good to know
<bazhang> cli only, but full of features
<bazhang> there's a great tutorial on it, try ing to remember the bloggers nick
<bazhang> http://fsk141.com/rtorrent-the-complete-guide/   http://kmandla.wordpress.com/2007/05/02/howto-use-rtorrent-like-a-pro/
<bazhang> the first is more recent, the second a bit dated, but should still apply
<codygman> What is the window manager for xfce called?
<codygman> err.. i'm in xmonad right now
<codygman> can I just do xmonad --replace?
<Unit193> Should be able to, but xfwm.
<Unit193> (xfwm4 technically.)
<djamayaofficiall> I'm looking to use a splash screen to hide my dektop while my panel and startup programs load... Balou is great, but it doesn't hide the whole process. is there a way to modify it, or is there another app someone can recommend?
<PsynoKhi0> Hi, I'm trying to install 13.10 beta 1 on a laptop with a broadcom wireless card, BCM4318, ubiquity gets stuck at "configuring bcmwl-kernel-source"
<GridCube> PsynoKhi0, please join #xubuntu-devel :)
<PsynoKhi0> ok thanks
<baizon> PsynoKhi0: my solution was to disable the proprietary DKMS drivers
<PsynoKhi0> baizon: ok thanks, will try
<PsynoKhi0> baizon: did you use any particular command?
<Arpad2> is the nvidia proprietary driver still better than the open source alternative? the batteries go empty under two hours with open source driver
<PsynoKhi0> Arpad2: yes though nvidia claimed they'd help the nouveau team with documentation
<Arpad2> PsynoKhi0: so, then it us worth to install the nvidia driver...
<Arpad2> hi
<Arpad2> the resolution is set at 640x480 and I don't know how to change it.
<YinsengLaptop> http://pastebin.com/FMbjM4Rn I'm having a problem installing a printer driver. It just doesn't want to take in software center no matter how many times I download it.
<YinsengLaptop> I thought it might've been corrupt at first but all the contents extract just fine with the Archive Manager
<YinsengLaptop> Ok... that aside, Ubuntu Software Center is crazy slow for me. I'm not sure if this is normal for such an old computer or if there's something wrong with it. Is there any tweaks I can do? Or any substitutes?
<YinsengLaptop> It has gotten hung up more than once and required me to terminate it
<bazhang> check linuxprinting.org database for your printer yet?
<YinsengLaptop> That seems to just redirect me to another website
<bazhang> http://www.openprinting.org/driver_list.cgi   <-------- YinsengLaptop and thats what is on the page
<YinsengLaptop> bazhang: This takes me to the same exact file I've downloaded
<YinsengLaptop> c2esp
<YinsengLaptop> and Ubuntu Software Center will not install it
<bazhang> what form is it in
<YinsengLaptop> .deb
<bazhang> whats the exact error message
<YinsengLaptop> http://pastebin.com/FMbjM4Rn
<YinsengLaptop> It's not corrupt, it extracts with Archive Manager just fine. I've redownloaded it like 3 times
<bazhang> printer-driver-c2esp, c2esp  <--- both in the repos
<YinsengLaptop> This is a newer version though, Ubuntu Software Center could only find a much older version
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install them
<YinsengLaptop> this is version 25, the older one is version 23
<YinsengLaptop> okay.. I guess I can do that. I'm curious why it didn't just work with Ubuntu Software Center to begin with though
<bazhang> dependencies
<bazhang> the way to install software in ubuntu is always, always look in the repos *first*
<YinsengLaptop> Ubuntu Software Center kinda seems useless then
<YinsengLaptop> yup.. the repo installed the old version I told you about
<bazhang> then use the command line if you dont like it
<YinsengLaptop> Just installed version 23 rather than version 25
<bazhang> apt-cache search c2esp brings those up
<bazhang> install them both
<YinsengLaptop> I did, they're installed.
<YinsengLaptop> But it's version 23
<YinsengLaptop> and as far as i can tell version 23 doesn't have support for my printer
<YinsengLaptop> So I'm back to square 1, here.
<xubuntu345> witam
<xubuntu639> Maybe someone can help me as I am new to linux OS, I'm running a fresh install of Xubuntu 13.04 and I'm having a problem with my USB wifi adapter dropping connection, link sys AE1000
<xubuntu639> I'm able to connect to my network and resolve DNS servers, connection is strong (4MB/s) then gradually slows down to nothing and drops.
<xubuntu639> Iv'e done some searching (reaching out for public help is always my last resort) and I have mostly found issues with older versions of ubuntu and driver problems.
<MissyVixen> does anyone know how to force the CPU governor to not change? no matter what i set it to it seems to revert back to on demand within a few moments ?
#xubuntu 2013-09-27
<kirashi> Hey
<XRS1> ji
<XRS1> hi*
<kirashi> New to XUBUNTU :3
<XRS1> enjoy
<kirashi> so far it's a lot faster than mint and reg ubuntu
<kirashi> lol
<XRS1> thats the idea
<kirashi> Downloads are still pretty slow though :(
<GridCube> do you have low ram?
<kirashi> GridCube, 4gb
<GridCube> you shouldnt be having any problem
<GridCube> from and OS side
<XRS1> i'd be looking at the router
<XRS1> it's not USB based is it?
<kirashi> Uh no it's not
<kirashi> like when I was on Windows I downloaded really fast lol
<kirashi> now it takes 10 minutes to download a 500mb file
<XRS1> the network connection i mean
<kirashi> What do you mean lol?
<kirashi> Sorry I'm obviously technically challenged :p
<GridCube> kirashi, that you should check your router, your modem or with your ISP
<GridCube> there is no real reason why your computer would download slower from xubuntu or any linux OS
<kirashi> well GridCube my laptop (w7) downloads extremely fast
<kirashi> but all the Linux Distros I've tried don't :(
<GridCube> kirashi, you can read this http://www.ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/
<GridCube> please don't go around editing config files before backuping things first
<GridCube> you might regret that
<kirashi> does anyone here know how I can turn on my second core?
<kirashi> Anyone?
<Unit193> You're reactor core?
<kirashi> Unit193, I have two cores in my pc but only one is on
<kirashi> I want them both on :(
<kirashi> Oh wow
<kirashi> the internet is going to become censored to crap...
<kirashi> "For the first time, actual Presidents and Prime Ministers of 12 powerful countries will meet behind closed doors to seal an extreme Internet censorship plan called the Trans Pacific Partnership (TPP).1"
<kirashi> #xubuntu-offtopic
<kirashi> opps
<Arpad2> hi
<Arpad2> how to change resolution. I am stuck at low resolution 640x480
<baizon> Arpad2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62681/how-do-i-setup-dual-monitors-in-xfce
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> so, I should use the xrandr command?
<baizon> Arpad2: or arandr
<Arpad2> thanks
<Arpad2> baizon: I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/6161988/
<knome> Arpad2, i'm pretty sure that's not what the page told you to do
<knome> Arpad2, did you read it?
<Arpad2> knome: yes
<knome> Arpad2, so what's your display name?
<Arpad2> don't know
<knome> Arpad2, ok, so you didn't read the page
<knome> Arpad2, open the terminal and type 'xrandr -q'
<knome> pastebin the output
<Simooon> why dont you just use the gui?
<Arpad2> knome: http://paste.ubuntu.com/6162019/
<knome> Arpad2, your display name is LVDS1 and it doesn't support other modes than 640x480. you probably need a proprietary driver.
<Arpad2> it worked with open source until reciently
<knome> what did you do before it stopped working?
<Arpad2> I was following instructions to install nvidia driver
<knome> then you should keep on following those instructions, or revert to what you had before that with the instructions
<knome> if you installed the nvidia drivers properly, you should be able to run 'nvidia-settings' and tweak your display there
<Arpad2> please could you help me how to reinstall nouveu?
<Arpad2> this ia an nvidia optimus laptop
<Arpad2> it didnt work
<knome> yes, but we need to know what you have done
<knome> afaik, optimus laptops needs bumblebee drivers anyway, so normal nvidia drivers wouldn't work
<Arpad2> well it didn't
<Arpad2> it all went wrong when I run the command sudo nvidia-xconfig
<knome> can you please link to the tutorial so we know what you have been trying to do?
<Sysi> sudo rm -rf /etc/X11/xorg.conf and be really careful to not purge your whole root partition
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> done
<Arpad2> knome: there were several tutorials at this point :(
<knome> Arpad2, for the future; please follow one per time, and if that doesn't work, revert to what you had before starting. otherwise you'll just mess up your system.
<knome> *before starting with another tutorial
<Arpad2> at this point also I think I have removed all nvidia
<Arpad2> sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-*
<Arpad2> with this
<knome> that might or might not have removed all nvidia drivers; depending on the tutorials
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> thank you for your time , I will come back later to ask for ideas how to put back nouveau working
<baizon> i got a problem, after logging in applications from my last time open. But i disabled it, any idea how to fix it?
<koegs> clean ~/.cache/sessions
<baizon> koegs: did it already
<baizon> was the first thing i tried
<koegs> hn
<koegs> something in ~/.config/autostart?
<ObrienDave> baizon... look in session and startup. uncheck auto save, close everything, go to session tab, press clear saved sessions then save current session
<baizon> koegs: only synapse and dropbox
<baizon> ObrienDave: no, still the same problem
<ObrienDave> dropbox has its own setting
<baizon> the thing is, i use xfce-terminal --drop-down
<baizon> so when i log out i don't close it.
<baizon> when i log in again the xfce-terminal pops up
<well_laid_lawn> don't save the session
<baizon> well_laid_lawn: i'm not saving them
<xubuntu_id> hellow
<mohad> hello
<mohad> Any ideas how to get xubuntu to my old laptop? It won't boot usb or dvd, only cd.
<baizon> mohad: you can use the minimal iso and then install xubuntu afterwards
<mohad> Should I install older distro that fits a CD and upgrade from there? If so Where to get such old distro that fit a cd? Tryed to google xubuntu 10.10 and 11.10, but all the download linksare dead.
<mohad> baizon: Can you point me to finding the minimal iso?
<baizon> mohad: 12.04 fits on a CD
<baizon> mohad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mohad> baizon: thanks a million. I will try it out. Bean really fustradet whit this for several hours.
<baizon> no problem :)
<baizon> mohad: the 12.04 isos are here: http://ftp.tu-chemnitz.de/pub/linux/ubuntu-cdimage/xubuntu/releases/precise/release/
<baizon> hmm sorry wrong address. http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/ there check under 12.04 Precise Pangolin
<mohad> baizon: thanks.
<mohad> Call me cheap, but I can see no reason to switch my old laptop (Fujitsu lifebook C-1020) to newer when it still satifies my needs. =)
<uberamd> anyone know the trick to getting xubuntu to turn off your monitor after X minutes?
<uberamd> "put dispaly to sleep when computer is inactive for..." is set, yet the monitor remains alive and on16 hours later
<David-A> uberamd: is that in the settings for Power management or Screensaver ?
<uberamd> David-A: power management. Screensaver is set to just enable after 10 minutes
#xubuntu 2013-09-28
<xubuntu359> lightdm background is always matching with my desktop wallpaper.
<xubuntu359> I don't like it especially since the one in the login menu is stretched while on the desktop is zoomed.
<xubuntu359> where should I define the background picture? I've tried it on /etc/lightdm/lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf, but no success.
<GridCube> xubuntu359, in lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf you can add something like background=/lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/xubuntu-greybird.png
<xubuntu359> GridCube yeah I've tried it
<xubuntu359> I've changed it to #000000 also, but no success.
<xubuntu902> Hello?
<Unit193> Howdy.
<ElectricErger> Hiya
<xubuntu902> I have some Xubuntu questions, can anyone help?
<Unit193> Not without knowing what they are.
<ElectricErger> I can try, depends on how technical.
<ElectricErger> ^
<xubuntu902> I keep getting a no space available when i attempt to update but I have a 500GB
<Unit193> How is it partitioned?
<xubuntu902> I think that's the issue. Here's what I'm looking at:
<xubuntu902> Filesystem              1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on /dev/mapper/ubuntu-root 472200480 105171856 343035488  24% / none                            4         0         4   0% /sys/fs/cgroup udev                      4039956         4   4039952   1% /dev tmpfs                      811176       904    810272   1% /run none                         5120         0      5120   0% /run/lock none                      4055
<xubuntu902> What's the other one? h... -l?
<baizon> xubuntu902: please use http://paste.ubuntu.com for code
<xubuntu902> Okay Sorry
<baizon> no problem
<xubuntu902> May I ask why?
<Unit193> Easier to read, doesn't spam the channel.
<xubuntu902> Roger
<xubuntu902> Okay, so what was that other code for the data, the one that shows my boot drive. That sucker is 93% full and I have no idea how to expand the partition
<Unit193> df -h which you found, or you can list them with `lsblk` or `fdisk -l` as root, though don't show usage.
<xubuntu902> Okay so how do I expand that partition
<Unit193> Boot into a live CD and use gparted.
<Unit193> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<xubuntu902> Okay, from what you said I need to reboot into a LiveCD, go to the terminal and type in "sudo apt-get install gparted" or I can rip a CD at that location you provided?
<xubuntu902> I just want to make sure I understand what you said.
<xubuntu902> Will restructuring this partion effect my data?
<Unit193> The Xubuntu LiveCD ships with gparted, if you still have it.
<Unit193> It can, good to backup.
<xubuntu902> Roger, thanks for the help!
<Unit193> Sure.
<xubuntu902> This is one of, oh, 9,000 more reasons to switch from Windows and IOS. The Linux community rules.
<ElectricErger> So is #xubuntu-offtopic the social channel for Xubuntu people?
<Unit193> ElectricErger: Yep.
<ElectricErger> Cool thanks!
<ElectricErger> So I run a computer refurbishing club at my school that recently switched to Xubuntu as our OS that we distribute. Is there any official collection of adverts that we could link to?
<kj5t> The following might help http://xubuntu.org/marketingresources/
<ElectricErger> That's just about what I was looking for
<ElectricErger> Thank ya kindly
<kj5t> High School or College?  Either way that is pretty cool -- both a great way for people to learn to Linux and to put older computers to good use.
<ElectricErger> McGill University's Reboot McGill: http://reboot.mcgilleus.ca/
<benonsoftware> ElectricErger: Looks like a great project.
<ElectricErger> Thanks. I want to get some kind of tutorial system for learning Linux running for the members (and community at large, but the school does an okay job at that)
<Myrtti> Janeks991: please fix your quassel
<xubuntu098> Hello, which is the best version of Xubuntu?
<Myrtti> "the latest"
<Myrtti> no, seriously, what do you mean by best, by version, and what kind of gear were you planning to install it on, xubuntu098 ?
<xubuntu098> Xubuntu 13.04 or 12.04?
<xubuntu098> 12.04 is long term support?
<Myrtti> oh ok then
<Arpad2> hi
<XRS1> hi
<Arpad2> hii am still having low resolution of 640x480 on my Intel/Nvidia Optimus laptop, however I have found out that if I login as Guest, than I don't have this problem
<baizon> Arpad2: then purge your configuration
<Arpad2> baizon: ok, how to purge a configuration?
<baizon> Arpad2: http://askubuntu.com/questions/206283/how-can-i-uninstall-a-nvidia-driver-completely
<baizon> Arpad2: or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Arpad2> ok, thank you
<Arpad2> what is the xubuntu version for the 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' ?
<elfy> the same
<elfy> but xubuntu-desktop
<Arpad2> ok
<Arpad2> baizon: thank you for your help. it worked:))
<Arpad2> in /etc/modules was no nouveau
<Arpad2> I guess that made some problems
<baizon> no problem
<Arpad2> so , the nouveau is using only the integrated card , not the other one?
<Dan_D> How do I use cd in the terminal to set the directory to myDesktop?
<Arpad2> cd /home/<username>/Desktop
<Dan_D> Thanks
<Myrtti> Arpad2: or in short cd ~/Desktop/
<Arpad2> ok :)
<Arpad2> I don't know how to find that funny sign on the keyboard
<Arpad2> Myrtti: and what would happen if they were more than one Desktop folder?
<Myrtti> huhwhat
<Myrtti> ~ is a shortcut to /home/currentusername/
<Arpad2> thank you :0
<Myrtti> also known as $HOME
<Myrtti> interchangeable
<xubuntu334> what is the defaul password for root in xubuntu ?
<baizon> there is none
<cfhowlett> !root|xubuntu334,
<ubottu> xubuntu334,: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ludovik> For some reason I am not getting a GUI install with my VMWare workstation on Xubuntu, I CHMOD and then run sudo X.bin and but no luck. Anyone have any ideas?
<vojta> ahoj
<vojta> Hello
<yeyeman> when I'm copying something from my android phone, all the folder and file names seems to be replaced by number??
<TheSheep> yeyeman: yeah, i also have that, but only when I copy whole directories
<yeyeman> TheSheep, for me it's always, both directories and individual files
<TheSheep> you can try using a different program to copy it
<TheSheep> there was gmtp
<num7> Is xubuntu a good choose for a laptop like N210 plus ?
<Cazzano> Hi
<Cazzano> I have a question regarding the window manager or window theme thingy on xfce
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Cazzano> I changed the theme to black so it's easier at night etc...and so pretty much every program changes it colors too
<Cazzano> but now I can't see the adresses I put into opera
<TheSheep> Cazzano: looks like they hardcoded the font color in there -- report a bug to Opera
<yeyeman> the dark theme does not fit well with many programs on xubuntu in my experience
<yeyeman> for example, XChat irc client indicates channel activity with changing the channel name to red
<yeyeman> which really burns my eyes on a dark gray background
<well_laid_lawn> that one is configurable
<Cazzano> TheSheep: And can I work the other way arround? The theme is telling opera to use a white color while opera keeps the white background in the adress list..so white on white:/
<TheSheep> Cazzano: yeah, whichever color they hardcoded
<TheSheep> Cazzano: you can also try other dark themes, it's possible that the theme authors forgot to change some widget that opera uses
<Cazzano> but there is no way to except opera of the theme?
<Cazzano> hmm..and how/where can I get other themes?
<TheSheep> !themes
<ubottu> To change your theme in Xubuntu, go to Settings Manager » Appearance (GTK+ theme) or Settings Manager » Window Manager (xfwm4 theme) to change the theme - find more themes at http://xfce-look.org/ or http://gnome-look.org/ (for GTK+ themes)
<Cazzano> thanks ^_^
<cmb> Hi, I'm having some trouble. I'm having some crashes.  When I try to install something via a package manager, I get this message: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cmb> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cmb> when I run that I get a crash, with a call trace
<cmb> I took a picture of the Call Trace, I can upload it if anyone wants to see it.
<cmb> any ideas would be great. I cannot install any packages
<bekks> cmb: Pastebin the entire output please.
#xubuntu 2013-09-29
<dafull97> Who is Support here?
<dafull97> Fuck you all!
<Unit193> !language | dafull97
<ubottu> dafull97: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dafull97> ewy guys
<indeego> Hello there everyone. Would somebody so kind to answer me a tricky question. Some time ago I´ve seen an application that packs already installed apps back into .deb packages for later installation. But I wonder does it include all the data. What was the app I can not find it again. Or is there some method like Titanium Backup on android to migrate the whole bunch of my apps to another system? Tnx in advance!
<indeego> Installing all the apps from scratch and copy-pasting all the app directories over is not the solution cause there are hundred of apps with lot´s of data and I do not want to broke something due to file collisions.
<goraidh> hi
<goraidh> anyone?
<TheSheep> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<goraidh> that took me awhile to understand it makes more sense if you say please don't ask for permission to ask a question, just ask the question
<goraidh> welcome arroy1010
<xubuntu386> hi, just installed saucy salamander and nvidia drivers => login is started but then something crashes and i need to relogin
<cfhowlett> !saucy|xubuntu386,
<ubottu> xubuntu386,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<vabi> Hello, can i force Firefox to make only a new card, not a whole window when starting and another firefox is running?
<well_laid_lawn> maybe someone in #mozilla might know...
<lobi> hello. i install xubunto 13.04. and i didn't have internet conction. then i manualy download bcmwl-kernel-source_6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb. now I can get wired conction. but still no wirles. then I sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer. but this dosen't work and I als0 lost my wired conection. I think it si problem with kernel 3.8.0..  because before I never have problem with driver for my eth in wirles. can someone help me? thanks
<fbn> Hi, I want to install Xubuntu 13.10 with software-raid 0 on two hdds
<cfhowlett> !saucy|fbn
<ubottu> fbn: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. Release date will be 17th October 2013.
<fbn> but I don't see the option to create the software-raid in the installer
<fbn> any hints for me?
<cfhowlett> fbn, not released yet.  see the link for support
<fbn> cfhowlett: saw that, but I guess 13.04 installer is the same, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> fbn, I don't know ...
<fbn> so ... how to create sw-raid with the installer in 13.04?
<cfhowlett> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<fbn> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fbn> ah damn :)
<fbn> AI tricked me
<lobi> ?
<fbn> talked to a bot
<fbn> and didn't know it :)
<fbn> on Ubuntu when I move windows to the screen edge (eg right side) they grow large to 50% of the screen. Is something like that configurable for Xubuntu too?
<vabi> fbn: Yes, ou should disable moving windows by mouse
<vabi> ah, ur logged out :C
<antithesis> How do I change which user gets logged in automatically?
<xubuntu882> can i install xubuntu on macbook 3,1
<xubuntu882> ?
<koegs> xubuntu882: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<xubuntu882> yea but thats not xubuntu
<xubuntu882> its ubuntu
<xubuntu882> :/
<bekks> xubuntu882: Which differs in the package selection only.
<xubuntu882> wait what?
<xubuntu882> bekks: can i just download xubuntu and run it on 3,1 no problem?
<xubuntu882> ?
<Myrtti> well if it is fine with Ubuntu, the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is mainly cosmetic (atleast for now)
<Myrtti> so it should be fine with xubuntu as well
<xubuntu882> well its not with ubuntu 13.04 its not compatible but because its old i wanted to know if it could fully run ubuntuuu
<xubuntu882> i meant xubunut
<xubuntu882> xubuntu*
<Myrtti> say what?
<Myrtti> what it's old?
<xubuntu882> its macbook 3,1
<xubuntu337> hi
<ResQue> on the website there are two download links for XUBUNTU LST, 12.04.3 Desktop and 12.04.3 Alternate. What is the difference
<Sysi> alternate uses text-based installed that offers some more options but can't be used as livecd
<ResQue> thanks you
<Sysi> np
<xubuntu138> Salve
<ResQue> my netbook has a really small screen less than 786 on the vertical axis is there anything i can do about that. Some programs and dialog boxes that pop up seem to be cut off at the bottom making it hard to click yes or no
<XRS1> launcher menu -> Settings -> AR&R
<XRS1> thats the advanced resize and rotate app
<ResQue>  thank you
<puff> Evening.
<puff> I'm going through this, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/first-xubuntu which referred me to this, https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<XRS1> hi
<puff> Wondering if these pages are reliable, etc.
<XRS1> ?
#xubuntu 2014-09-22
<tdannecy> I'm having an issue starting Docky. I'm running Precise. Here's the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/9PgizJMC
<knome> tdannecy, try asking the docky devs
<xubuntu65w> I'd installed a 32 xubuntu system and wanted to change to the 64... so I got the 64 bit iso, loaded on the USB and rebooted... chose the wrong option (to replace) on the install screen and BANG - my home partition was wiped away too.
<xubuntu65w> How stupid is that?
<knome> xubuntu65w, well it's contrary to the mantra "always take backups before upgrading/reinstalling"
<xubuntu65w> Is there a place where one can ask for the installation to be a little more *careful* if there already are exisiting / and /home partitions?
<xubuntu65w> I mean I do have backups, but I'd configured a whole bunch of customized things on my /home partition, which I happily thought will be preserved.
<knome> xubuntu65w, you can file a bug against ubiquity, but i really don't think that's going to change
<knome> xubuntu65w, if the developers went that route, there would be a lot to notice the user about, and then nobody would read that list
<xubuntu65w> I was ready to break a few windows - one click and gone. Dang.. in any case, just wanted to rant, to let off steam, now that the damage is already done.
<knome> xubuntu65w, that doesn't happen if you *upgrade* from the image
<knome> well, in theory...
<knome> happy to hear you have backups :)
<knome> xubuntu65w, but as i said.. you can file a bug against ubiquity and describe the situation
<xubuntu65w> Ok - thank, knome - where do I get to that?
<knome> run "ubuntu-bug ubiquity" on terminal or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug
<xubuntu65w> I will do. at least it'll give help me get peace of mind, by putting out a piece of mind :-)
<xubuntu65w> Thx, and cheers
<knome> no problem, and enjoy xubuntu
<jarnos> "light-locker-command -l && xfce4-session-logout -s" does not work for me in 14.04. Lock-on-suspend is false in light-locker settings and in session settings, but it should still work, I think.
<brainwash> jarnos: is light-locker enabled and running in the background?
<jarnos> brainwash, yes, but the suspend command pops up with dialog requesting password. That does not happen, if I lock by e.g. xscreensaver-command.
<brainwash> sounds like the suspend action is inhibited. therefore, it requires root privileges to continue
<brainwash> meaning your user password
<brainwash> is there any terminal output?
<brainwash> furthermore, can you suspend the system while from the unlock screen?
<brainwash> -while
<freezeeedos> hello, #xubuntu
<freezeeedos> empty desktop after login; what's up with that ? :p
<freezeeedos> I've already tried resetting the config
<freezeeedos> running 14.04
<brainwash> clean the session cache ~/.cache/sessions and try again
<freezeeedos> I don't have easy access to the logs, it a friends machine
<freezeeedos> brainwash, first thing i tried
<GridCube> freezeeedos, press alt-f2 and type: xfwm4 --replace
<GridCube> open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop --reinstall
<freezeeedos> I'll try that in a tty
<freezeeedos> fixing a machine via SMS is a pain in the butt
<freezeeedos> also, thanks for your suggestions, guys
<freezeeedos> nope
<freezeeedos> didn't work
<freezeeedos> probably a useless upgrade that broke stuff
<holstein> freezeeedos: you have a 'friends machine'? and you did an upgrade? and you cannot get to the desktop? and you have cleared the users config? have you tried the guest user?
<freezeeedos> I don't have the machine with me
<holstein> freezeeedos: you are not sitting in front of the machine? if not, i would just send the friend here
<freezeeedos> she's not used to this kind of stuff
<holstein> freezeeedos: sure. and nothing you or i or any volunteer here can make anyone more comfortable.. those are the steps i would take in that case.. test the guest account, then, if the guest account works, remove the user config
<holstein> 11:38 < brainwash> clean the session cache ~/.cache/sessions and try again
<holstein> ^ thats what i would try.. and thats not a "log" to access in any way.. its resetting the configuration that could be causing the behavior you are stating
<freezeeedos> holstein, I know. As I said, I told her to try that
<holstein> freezeeedos: yes.. and if you cant comfirm that she has tried it, or knows what that means, then, you cant assume its not the "Fix" for the sistuation
<freezeeedos> I can confirm it
<freezeeedos> she sent me a photo of the console
<holstein> freezeeedos: hows is the guest user? is that working?
<holstein> freezeeedos: sudo apt-get update  and share errors..
<freezeeedos> We'll try that later. She's got to go somewhere
<freezeeedos> but thanks
<freezeeedos> so, any of you guys encountered this problem personally ?
<holstein> freezeeedos: yes
<freezeeedos> interesting.
<holstein> freezeeedos: i run "sudo apt-get update" and deal with errors.. i then run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and deal with errors.. then, i check and see if the issue is system-wide or with my user account
<holstein> freezeeedos: ppa's can break this.. any user config can cause that..
<freezeeedos> holstein, agreed. I avoided adding any PPAs
<holstein> freezeeedos: i use them if i need, understanding the risks. but, we are not talking about our systems
<freezeeedos> right. I use them on my personnal machine as well
<freezeeedos> we're linux guys. we can't help ourselves, right ;)
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<holstein> ppa's are a handy way of adding newer packages.. but, they can "break" configs or other things..
<freezeeedos> indeed they can break stuff. they can break stuff HARD.
<xubuntu62w> I have hibernation button,but when i try to hibernate it says-"Failed to hibernate session.GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.Failed: Operation not supported"
<holstein> xubuntu62w: AFAIK, its disabled
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate
<holstein> personally, i never saw an advantage over just shutting down..
<xubuntu62w> I have already edited this file.It didn't help.
<xubuntu62w> holstein,well,you don't have to always be watching over your computer.I know that if i leave,it will hibernate automatically
<xubuntu62w> So it doesn't waste energy beign suspended
<holstein> xubuntu62w: i *still* dont personally see a need for hibernation, and would prefer suspend, or shutdown. but thats not the point
<holstein> xubuntu62w: what have you done? did you reboot after changing that config?
<xubuntu62w> Yes
<holstein> xubuntu62w: so, to refine your statement above, you changed what file exactly? to what? and then you get that error message? was that the same message before you edited the file?
<xubuntu62w> No.When i edited file hibernation  button showed up.I did exactly what was told here(http://askubuntu.com/questions/462472/xubuntu-14-04-how-to-enable-hibernate).
<holstein> xubuntu62w: so, you edited "/var/lib/polkit-1/localauthority/10-vendor.d/com.ubuntu.desktop.pkla" ?
<xubuntu62w> Yes
<holstein> xubuntu62w: you can pastebin that file here..
<holstein> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu62w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404287/
<holstein> xubuntu62w: i would also try hibernate command via terminal.. see what the exact errors are, and if you are just having a permissions issue
<holstein> try sudo pm-hibernate
<xubuntu62w> nothing happened except my sd card volume remounted
<holstein> xubuntu62w: you can run "sudo pm-hibernate" in the terminal, and pastebin the output
<xubuntu62w> it didn't show anything. sudo pmi action hibernate says-http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404325/
<xubuntu62w> i tried both
<holstein> xubuntu62w: referring to https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate makes me think it should be working
<holstein> xubuntu62w: im thinking it may be something else with your system supporting linux, or config
<holstein> i would start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate#swsusp and probably at this point, be thinking about a workaround, like locking the screen
<xubuntu62w> i'll read.thank you
<xubuntu46w>  I added perl script to autostart,and after i reboot xfce panel appear for several seconds and the disappear.
<xubuntu46w> appears for several seconds,and then disappears*
<holstein> xubuntu46w: i would try removing the script i added to make sure its the cause, then i would take ths script to a programming channel to make sure its "correct", or share it here or in #ubuntu
<xubuntu46w> I am not sure that matter is in script.I tried to disable caps lock button,so i added script to autostart,and panel also disappeared.
<holstein> xubuntu46w: i would remove the script, and test..
<holstein> xubuntu46w: then, i would share the script here, or in a perl channel..
<holstein> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<xubuntu46w> This one https://github.com/iberianpig/xSwipe/blob/master/xSwipe.pl
<holstein> perl, or general programming.. otherwise, i would try http://askubuntu.com/questions/410499/make-setxkbmap-preferences-being-set-at-startup
<holstein> xubuntu46w: the creators of the xSwipe code might provide support..
<holstein> i would try and just do it natively
<xubuntu46w> natively&
<xubuntu46w> natively?
<holstein> xubuntu46w: right. i dont feel i need a github project to work with to disable my capslock key
<holstein> xubuntu46w: i would try something with setxkbmap for example
<xubuntu46w> It doesn't disable caps lock.I just said that two scripts that i added to autostart crashed my xfce panel
<xubuntu46w> One was xswipe,another just disables caps via setxkbmap
<holstein> xubuntu46w: sure.. i would just remove them, and see that they a are infact crashing the panel.. if so, i would ask the creators of the programs.. or, if this is a script you have made, i would share it, and see if any volunteer has any ideas
<holstein> otherwise, if you want to disable caps lock, i dont think you need a 3rd party application
<xubuntu46w> i didn't use 3rd party applications to disable caps lock.I added this script-http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404544/-it crashed xfce panel.I fixed it.Some time later i added xswipe to autostart,it also crashed panel.
<knome> can we stop telling the same thing over and over again, both?
<knome> please?
<xubuntu46w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8404544/
<knome> xubuntu46w, if you run the scripts from terminal when panel is running, does the panel crash then or only when the scripts are autostarted?
<xubuntu46w> no.only when the scripts are autostarted
<holstein> i might just try sleeping the autostart of it, then
<vertz> Hi! Can i no longer choose to view how much power/time is left of my battery charge?
<brainwash> vertz: no longer? so it worked at some point, but what exactly does not work anymore?
<vertz> you know the battery icon in the notification area
<vertz> before you could show reminding battery % and estimated time
<vertz> now it shows an icon that makes me believe its plugged in the charger
<brainwash> before? please explain this in more detail
<vertz> after i updated to 14.10 beta or whatever it is
<vertz> before as in 14.04
<vertz> :)
<brainwash> uhm.. why did you update to 14.04?
<brainwash> to 14.10
<vertz> eeeeeeh, i was drunk? :P
<vertz> why shouldnt i?
<vertz> someone have to try it out
<brainwash> well, did you file a bug report then?
<brainwash> you are beta tester now
<vertz> no, not yet, not sure if its a bug, since there is no option
<vertz> for that specific thing
<vertz> so just wanted to check with you guys first :)
<brainwash> the question is, are you talking about the indicator-power or the new power-manager panel plugin?
<vertz> this is not the idicator-power
<vertz> its the power-manager panel plugin
<brainwash> ok, I suggest that you file a bug report then
<vertz> but, if im not mistaken, -believe- it changed icons when plugged-in/unplugged before i upgraded after install
<vertz> brainwash: yup, will do :)
<brainwash> you can still "fall back" to indicator-power and remove the panel plugin
<vertz> cept from that, everything seems to be working excellent
<brainwash> currently there don't seem to be many people who test the upcoming release
<vertz> love to check out the latest and greatest! atleast on a machine where stability isnt that important
<vertz> like this livingroom laptop
<brainwash> you should file the report directly on https://bugzilla.xfce.org/
<vertz> yes sir!
<brainwash> and feel free to report other bugs too, there is much bug fixing going on currently :)
<vertz> brainwash: of course, i'll report what i find :)
<brainwash> thanks
<vertz> there was one other thing i found last night, but i cant remember what it was !
<vertz> hehe
<vertz> now i remember, but its not xfce related, but so annoying
<brainwash> would it affect a default xubuntu installation?
<vertz> yes
<brainwash> then it should matter
<brainwash> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ for non-xfce issues
<vertz> its not really a bug, but it should be an option
<brainwash> that's a feature request :)
<vertz> lets say you are in workspace 1 and firefox is running on workspace 2 and you open url from a terminal in workspace 1, it starts blinking in the panel on workspace 1
<vertz> same goes for like skype
<vertz> if that makes sense
<brainwash> yeah, not sure if bug or feature
<vertz> should be possible to turn it off, steals your focus hehe :)
<holstein> i would look in the window manager settings
<holstein> if i were going to make a feature request, i would try going as far upstream as possible, as well. no need to address anything in general xubuntu that can be addressed in xfce
<vertz> holstein: yeah
<vertz> i tried to make a patch last night but, i fucked it up and broke it :P
<holstein> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<vertz> holstein: do i not speak in calm, polite english?
<Pici> Please no swearing here.
<holstein> vertz: if you have a minute, just read the link i had the bot share.. if it applies,it applies.. if not, then disregard.. i was bringing it up due to your last statement
<vertz> oh, sorry about that
<vertz> brainwash: mind if i pm u?
<xubuntu021> italiani in chat?
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<helloill> can someone spare 2 sec for apt command for wayland
<bazhang> !info wayland
<ubottu> Package wayland does not exist in trusty
<nomic> wayland?  if a package isn't in sudo apt-get
<nomic> either its binary
<nomic> The following sequence of commands successfully built Weston and XWayland on an Ubuntu 12.04 LTS system, on May 23rd, 2014. This system had previously been used to compile Xlib programs, and thus already had some dependencies (such as git, the compiler, and X11 header files) installed.  http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ubuntu12.04.html
<ironhoof> I was wondering how to purge items from whisker, I removed a few programs, and there is blank items in the menu, they stil have the name, but no icon, and when you go itno menulibre they do not show to delete. Is there a quick way to purge those?
<knome> ironhoof, you can use the "hide from menus" feature in menulibre for them
<ironhoof> Yea, I read that. they are not listed in menulibre though, so I cant get to any settings for them.
<knome> ironhoof, they should show up, but if that doesn't happen, i would check where their .desktop files are located on the HD
<ironhoof> Ok, checking...
<xubuntu97w> will upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04 change any settings or programs on my desktop.
<xangua> your personal settings are stored in your home
<knome> xubuntu97w, no, settings are kept as they are
<knome> xubuntu97w, but as always, take backups before upgrading
<xubuntu97w> will updating have any affect on my other partition?
<ObrienDave> wich other partition?
<ObrienDave> *which
<xubuntu97w> I have two partitions on my hard drive. if I update xubuntu, will the other partition be affected in any way
<ObrienDave> what is on the other partition?
<xubuntu97w> lubuntu
<ObrienDave> so, you have lubuntu on one, and xubuntu on the other?
<xubuntu97w> yes
<ObrienDave> i suppose not, but why do you want to do that when it's easy enough to switch DEs?
<ObrienDave> why 2 separate?
<xubuntu97w> I didn't know how to switch DE's at the time
<ObrienDave> ah, seems you could rsync one partition to the other and just use one partition
<knome> ObrienDave, though that's not the question
<xubuntu97w> yes but that requires more work
<knome> xubuntu97w, if they are separate installations, upgrading another won't affect the other
<xubuntu97w> in any way,knome?
<knome> no, since they don't share files.
<xubuntu97w> ok
<xubuntu97w> thank you
<xubuntu97w> and updating will have no effect on the programs in use either?
<knome> no.
<xubuntu97w> awesome
<recon_lap> I used to have wine installed on xubuntu, it appears that an update uninstalled it, I am wondering why?
<helloill> can some spare 2 sec for mutt link.Sorry noob here.I need email client
<superkuh> sudo apt-get install mutt didn't work?
<helloill> nah i feel like using ff after i get a tutorial
<superkuh> ... k.
<helloill> Question here about replacement for ssh, should i install Mosh on my ubuntu system.NO/yes
<knome> helloill, please do not take polls on this channel. ask yourself if you really need the replacement
<jlolopez> exit
<helloill_> exit
<NOOBstat> Question here abount replacement for ssh, should i install Mosh on my ubuntu system.YES/no
<knome> NOOBstat, hello helloill. still, please do not take polls on this channel.
<NOOBstat> i just literly signed on a second ago....WAT
<knome> NOOBstat, no need to play games.
<NOOBstat> LOL!
#xubuntu 2014-09-23
<allen_> hey guys
<allen_> i got some problem here
<allen_> when my laptop screen close, it goes powersavingmode
<allen_> but when i open screen, there's login screen came out but loging in, goes black screen and no response....
<utfans05_work> Anyone have issues with the Xubuntu amd64 image throwing a kernel panic cause it cant find init on first boot?
<deckard__> hello. I have noticed that Nvidia drivers work better with my games but my desktop experience isnt as good. it seems like its more zoomed in looking. desktop looks better using Ubuntus drivers. Any reason why ?
<deckard__> perhaps a way to make the dekstop look less zoomed in?
<ObrienDave> look in appearance, fonts. is DPI set to 96?
<deckard__> i wl look now ty
<deckard__> yes it is
<deckard__> will setting it lower make system slower?
<allen_> hey
<allen_> anyone have problem in powersaving mode/
<deckard__> 0brienDave ty, what should i set it to and will it effect performance ?
<deckard__> ty , its fixed
<nodedfree> ok i got into dead end.. please who know how to place win8.1 alongside xubuntu14.04.1..........
<nodedfree> MBR & GPT partitions don't like each other..
<sargas> anyone knows why pulseaudio shangs after VGA cable (or HDMI) is plugged in?
<GridCube> sargas, it might think it needs to send audio stream through the new device?
<holstein> yeah.. i agree.. hdmi audio
<mefistofeles> hey, does xubuntu uses the same exact packages as ubuntu?
<GridCube> all but xubuntu-desktop
<Hedgework> Yes, though the selection and configuration of things in the default install is different.
<mefistofeles> I see. Thanks.
<xubuntu38w> there is a security compromise after yesterday's update
<xubuntu38w> the fans are running too fast.
<xubuntu38w> just undo what went down on september 22nd
<xubuntu38w> someone is now able to take controll of my system after 9/22 update
<xubuntu38w> look at key contributers to yesterday's runtime changes, take a carefull look at their code and ban them.
 * Hedgework thinks someone who is actually competent to assess whether there was compromised code with an update would be better at disclosing what they found than that. ^^^
<Mrnumber3isme> After installing, I get error Warning! /dev/disk/by-uuidXXXXX does not exist! then I get dropped into busybox. I've edited fstab, I've added nomodeset to boot params. I've tried installing multiple versions. always the same issue. any thoughts?
<Mrnumber3isme>  After installing, I get error Warning! /dev/disk/by-uuidXXXXX does not exist! then I get dropped into busybox. I've edited fstab, I've added nomodeset to boot params. I've tried installing multiple versions. always the same issue. any thoughts?
<xubuntu86w> Hello, have anyone tried using JavaFX on xubuntu?
<xubuntu86w> we have a host of VMs on oracles virtual box and for some reason JavaFX only works on one machine
<Unit193> === Xubuntu community meeting in 20 minutes @ #xubuntu-devel ===
<helloill_> damn no connection to internet on laptop, in terminal ifconfig shows no ethx only lo.Laptop is running 14.04
<helloill_> google returned problem with interfaces file
<priker> what do i do now?
<slickymaster> !hi | priker
<ubottu> priker: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<priker> how do I select a wifi network?
<priker> is anybody there?
<slickymaster> priker: go to the network manager, click it and select the desired network from the list presented
<priker> help!  how do I get to Network Manager?
<xangua> Clic the icon in the panel
#xubuntu 2014-09-24
<ner0x> Is there a way to backup my xubuntu settings?
<ner0x> Also, any backup software that rsync directories?
<BrunoAssis> hello guys, i have noticed some freezing/other issues on 14.04 LTS, is there a place i can report those problems?
<punkunity> hello
<punkunity> ive been searching all over for a decent system wide audio prgram where I can have an equalizer and fidelity and bass control
<punkunity> either i have to pay for soundpimp or EDS or whatever
<punkunity> or nothing. I user Viper4Windows and Viper4Android... but i dont see a way to get it to work in linux without wine
<felty> helllo!
<felty> too quiet here
<punkunity> well you can try answering my question
<punkunity> if possible please
<punkunity> or not
<punkunity> probably should have stayed with another distro. can get some help there lol
<ahklerner> what is the q
<ahklerner> (i just joined)
<punkunity> ahklerner, i was asking if there is a music program similar to Viper4Windows or Viper4Android thats free for Linux?
<ahklerner> there are some in the software center search for audio effects
<punkunity> ok ty. im pretty sure i just spent over an hour online searching. but all i find are like audiopimp or whatever
<punkunity> its not free
<punkunity> ill check it out ty
<punkunity> idk if these will work. its all for jack. But im talking like a system wide equalizer and fidelity and bass controller
<punkunity> idk if these will work. its all for jack. But im talking like a system wide equalizer and fidelity and bass controller
<punkunity> oops sorry
<sargas> good evening from this side of the world
<sargas> Is there a way to restart audio in case it stops responding?
<james0r> sargas, have you checked your volume levels using alsamixer to make sure something isn't muted?
<sargas> james0r: yes
<sargas> james0r: My laptop has driver issues with sound... When sound stops I have to restart it
<sargas> james0r: So I was wondering if I can restart just the audio instead of the entire system
<james0r> sargas, yeah i've needed to do that once before, something like alsa with a force reload parameter. forgot though.
<james0r> try 'sudo alsa force-reload'
<james0r> sargas,
<sargas> james0r:
<sargas> james0r: trying
<sargas> james0r: still nothing, maybe if I close my browsers first
<sargas> james0r: chrome says Flash stopped working, I always see a correlation between these two breaking
<sargas> james0r: anyways, thank you for the command
<deckard__> hello. what is the recommended DPI for xubuntu?
<sspreitzer> hi there
<sspreitzer> i have a small question. :)
<sspreitzer> when i attach my usb disk, it gets mounted automagically. thats fine
<sspreitzer> but when i try to access ISOs or qcow2 images for virtualization it not working because of permissions
<sspreitzer> is there a way i can have it working?
<zhong> who can help me solve this prolem:I turned off the desktop notifications, how to start?
<zhong> xfce desktop notifications...
<zhong> help help  T_T
<Hedgework> zhong: Sorry, I don't use xfce...however if you hang out a while someone will help :)
<Hedgework> zhong: It just takes patience.
<zhong> Hedgework: thank you,But thank you very much anyway.
<Hedgework> :)
<slickymasterWork> zhong: see if this will help you: http://askubuntu.com/questions/481561/how-to-renable-never-show-notifications-in-xubuntu-14-04
<zhong> slickymasterWork: a ha,thank you very much,^_^
<zhong> hi, I come from Chinese, English is very poor.....:(
<slickymasterWork> !cn | zhong
<ubottu> zhong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zhong> slickymasterWork: I have asked my China friends, but they can not solve this problem
<zhong> slickymasterWork: but I can understand English documents   :)
<slickymasterWork> zhong: just click the link I provided you
<zhong> slickymasterWork: thank you, I was watching the document
<slickymasterWork> no problem zhong
<zhong> slickymasterWork: Ah, thank you very much to my link, I solved this problem.
<slickymasterWork> good zhong, happy xubuntuing
<zhong> slickymasterWork:    ^_^
<slickymasterWork> :)
<ObrienDave> the new 14.10 installer colors give me a headache
<brainwash> ObrienDave: luckily you see the installer only once in a while :)
<ObrienDave> yea, i test the daily once a week or so. 1st time in a month today. wow ;P
<ObrienDave> strange both Xubuntu and Studio wont boot after full install in Vbox
<cfhowlett> wait, what?  mine does!
<ObrienDave> i just did a full install of both, latest daily, and no boot. grrrrr
<ObrienDave> getting todays build
<brainwash> from the last team meeting: "14.10 installations on virtual machines are still broken, QA team looks into it"
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Meetings
<ObrienDave> hmm, my ISO is 100% complete
<ObrienDave> brainwash, thanks
<cathode_cathay> hi. i installed the xubuntu besides the ubuntu desktop, but i'm not able to run sudo-commands in xubuntu. it works in ubuntu. is there a quick solution for this problem?
<bazhang> why besides
<bazhang> you can just install xubuntu-desktop package
<cathode_cathay> yes, i meant that. i can choose between ubuntu and xubuntu when i start the computer
<GridCube> in the login manager or grub?
<cathode_cathay> no, where i can type in my password
<GridCube> 'kay
<GridCube> then it should work regardless
<GridCube> its just a desktop interface its not doing anything to sudo
<bazhang> is the ubuntu install a wubi?
<cathode_cathay> sry, whats a wubi?
<bazhang> installed from within windows
<cathode_cathay> no. i bought the computer without OS and installed ubuntu a few days ago
<cathode_cathay> hm, but i installed ubuntu gnome first, because i wanted to try it. then changed to unity and installed the xbubuntu-desktop package
<cfhowlett> cathode_cathay, so you want to stay with xubuntu?
<cathode_cathay> it's only the third day i try it, but i like it
<cfhowlett> !purexubuntu
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<GridCube> i would recommend a clean install
<cathode_cathay> ok, there's nothing special on the computer yet so that's done fast
<cathode_cathay> thx!
<Wizard> Hi
<mortale> hello, does anyone know why lightdm consumes so much memory on my system over 24 hours of uptime? At times I've seen it have over 4gb.
<Wizard> mortale: Sound like a memory leak.
<mortale> Wizard, that is what I think. I don't know how to address the issue and where to begin on solving it.
<jimcat> hello world
<mortale> hi jimcat
<luisja1006> @find John Grisham
<ted2> Anyone experiencing their power manager showing the charging icon while actually uncharging? Xubuntu 14.10
<ted2> just installed, seemed to work fine until second reboot with the new install
<ted2> prob after updates
<xubuntu84w> hi @ all
<slickymaster> !hi | xubuntu84w
<ubottu> xubuntu84w: Hi!, Welcome to #xubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines. Enjoy your stay!
<xubuntu84w> I have one question about the bash issue. will you fix it for 10.10 beta?
<slickymaster> xubuntu84w, 10.10 is EOL a long time ago
<slickymaster> did you meant 14.10?
<xubuntu84w> sorry  14.10 beta
<xubuntu84w> :)
<xangua> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<xubuntu84w> I have 14.10 beta
<xubuntu84w> 14.10 has kernel 3.16 which has advantages for my Intel 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<xubuntu84w> so the bash fix will wait until release 14.10 in oktober ?
<slickymaster> to what bash issue are you referring xubuntu84w?
<xangua> !14.10 | sorry
<ubottu> sorry: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<xubuntu84w> CVE-2014-6271
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<slickymaster> xubuntu84w, fix is landing in utopic
<slickymaster> so it will be available for 14.10
<xubuntu84w> ok, so it will be fixed before release? did I understand correct?
<slickymaster> yes
<xubuntu84w> thanks, that is a good answer :)
<xubuntu84w> xubuntu 14.10 works fine at my hardware, its fast on a small grafik card and celeron
<xubuntu84w> great job
<slickymaster> we're glad you're enjoying it
<xubuntu84w> :) so have a nice day, here is 0 am, I will leave :) thanks for all
<emerald_> Does anybody know of a dock that allows grouping of icons into folder like structures?
<emerald_> Using Docky atm but I have too much stuff and it's getting cluttered.
<slickymaster> emerald_: would http://glx-dock.org/index.php be one?
<emerald_> Thanks slickymaster I'll give it a go, forgot all about Cairo
<slickymaster> np emerald_
<xubuntu19f> futille
<emerald_> Anybody know how I can configure the desktop notifications area so it's at the bottom of the screen instead of the top?
<emerald_> I'm looking in the Panel settings but don't see any way to move the notifications area around, unless I'm looking in the wrong spot.
<emerald_> Nevermind, I found it in settings manager, sorry :)
#xubuntu 2014-09-25
<superkuh> I keep hopping that the libglib/thunar bug that causes my filemanager to segfault every 15 minutes will be fixed.
<superkuh> At this rate I might just have to forget this entire OS install. Maybe time to switch to arch.
<superkuh> http://pastebin.com/pRiy7Sir
<superkuh> I can't fix it. I've spent at least 30 hours of real time trying to figure it out with gdb, etc.
<bluesabre> that looks like caja... not thunar
<superkuh> Look again.
<superkuh> And it is both, because of the way they interact with glib.
<bluesabre> I see
<superkuh> Memory corruption in the gslice magazine allocator.
<superkuh> I closed my bug on the Ubuntu MATE launchpad when I found out thunar did it too.
<superkuh> Same segfault, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1372140/+attachment/4211926/+files/thunar_full.txt
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372140 in thunar (Ubuntu) "thunar segfault, memory corruption in the gslice magazine allocator" [Undecided,New]
<superkuh> Sometimes I wish I could just disable the Apport "this executable already crashed 2 times, ignoring" so the devs could see how often it really happens.
<superkuh> Supposed to be fixed by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/1316509 , but it's not.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1316509 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu Trusty) "GtkFileChooser crashes due to a signal connection left behind by GtkMountOperation" [High,Fix released]
<bluesabre> Then this is a problem with glib/gtk, and you're probably going to run into the same issue with arch
<superkuh> As someone here asked, I tried another use account to verify it wasn't just something odd in my user config. It wasn't.
<superkuh> bluesabre, damn.
<superkuh> And indeed you're right. The same types of errors are even reported (at various places) for Fedora, Arch, etc.
<superkuh> But given the situation I feel like I must do something. It's an unusable system.
<bluesabre> You might want to add a comment to one of the bugs indicating that these issues are still affecting you... there might be some corner cases or race conditions that you're running into
<superkuh> That is a good idea.
<superkuh> Added a reference to my issues to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1203296 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1203296 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "thunar crashed with SIGSEGV in magazine_chain_pop_head()" [High,Fix released]
<bluesabre> thanks superkuh, that should get some eyes on it
<xubuntu22w> hello team
<xubuntu22w> which bash version should fix CVE-2014-6271?  I have GNU bash, Version 4.3.24(1)-release (x86_64-pc-linux-gnu) but env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test" brings vulnerable
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2014-6271)
<xubuntu22w> nobody here ?
<Unit193> 4.3-7ubuntu1.1 fixed it, and is in security.
<xubuntu22w> how can I downgrade from Version 4.3.24(1) ?
<xubuntu22w> I'm on 14.10
<Unit193> Aha, right, that was the next question.  4.3-9ubuntu2 will fix it for you, and should land soon.
<xubuntu22w> ah ok, is not in the repo? ok
<Unit193> It's in proposed, hasn't migrated yet (beta freeze, but since it's a security risk it should migrate faster).
<xubuntu22w> ok, so it will come in  less hours?  :)
<xubuntu22w> or what means fast :)
<Unit193> Couldn't say exactly when, don't know.
<xubuntu22w> is there a way to fix it intermediate, by using 4.3-7ubuntu1.1 ?
<Unit193> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bash/4.3-9ubuntu2 could download directly, I suppose...
<xubuntu22w> does it create an issue ?
<Unit193> I'd just wait for it to release the update, and that's what I'm doing.
<xubuntu22w> ok, so I will do the same. on the desktop the risk is less in compare to a server?
<xubuntu22w> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/utopic/amd64/bash/4.3-9ubuntu2 this is the ni bin file as I think ?
<xubuntu22w> ok thanks
<xubuntu22w> bye
<deckard__> hello. I am not hearing new message alerts from Xchat. In Xchats preferences -->'sound' . the 'sound playing method is set to automatic. I am not hearing any of the files when i try to test them with the'play' button.
<xubuntu37w> If anyone is here, I would like a bit of help, please
<|zer0|> good evening all
<|zer0|> trying to do a system update an system is advising that I need more space in /boot
<|zer0|> I assue that all system updates download to this folder?
<|zer0|> Does the system remove th einstall or are they left there?
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, nope.  you need to clear out old kernels.
<cfhowlett> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean
<xubuntu89w> is xubuntu looking for updates automatic ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu89w, only if you set it up that way.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu89w, system > software updater > settings > updates > Automatically check for updates: ???
<alket> hi, why doesn't the windows button doesn't stretch 100% http://www.zimagez.com/zimage/screenshot-2014-sht-25-121957cest.php
<knome> alket, you'll need to add an expanding separator after the window buttons item
<|zer0|> <cfhowlett> trying it out
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, OK
<|zer0|> <cfhowlett> lookin good now  :)
<alket> knome, thanks
<cfhowlett> |zer0|, /boot    holds your kernels.  if you don't do spring cleaning, it can fill up
<|zer0|> <cfhowlett> excellent, I will keep that command handy, thanks again
<xubuntu89w> cfhowlett: it is set to check for updates daily but still there was 200MB to donload in yesterday and i found them manually.
<xubuntu41w> hello there, can i ask a rather simple question?
<xubuntu41w> i installed some documentation packages using the software center. any advice where these are stored so i can open them?
<xubuntu41w> e.g. matplotlib, mysql documentation etc
<brainwash> xubuntu41w: open a terminal window and run "dpkg -L <package>" to list the content of an installed package
<xubuntu41w> ohh well, i see. thanks a lot brainwash!
<brainwash> :)
<tane> Hello
<tane> I just installed 14.04 on my machine, and i'm missing the default bottom panel with the internetbrowser etc. Is there any way to restore it, like it was on 12.x and 13.x?
<cfhowlett> tane, nope.  just add the panel
<tane> so essentially i have to place all buttons by myself?
<cfhowlett> tane,  yep
<tane> cfhowlett, thank you for that information :)
<cfhowlett> tane, happy2help
<GridCube> tane, you need an addon, like status-4-evar or The Addon Bar (restored)
<tane> ah ok, well, i'll try that when i miss it then, for now i'll try to work with those shortcuts, but thanks!
<cfhowlett> tane, for guidance, log into the guest account, note the arrangement of the bottom panel and reproduce in your user account
<tane> ok, i just wondered what the motivation behind this change was
<GridCube> tane, ask firefox gui designers
<GridCube> it was quite a bother when it happened to many of us
<GridCube> but you just learn to live with people changing your tools because you don't really know how to code them yourself
<tane> yeah.. i used ubuntu because it came out of the box like a system i'd configure manually (so i could get on with my own coding :)
<tane> but it still does, so everything seems fine, good job! :)
<xubuntu36w> i'm unable to run the update from 13.10 to 14.04. the prompt comes up but when i accept it it does nothing
<GridCube> xubuntu36w, try from a terminal and run, sudo do-release-upgrade
<xubuntu36w> seems to have worked. thanks
<xubuntu36w> and all of my settings and programs inusestay the same right?
<xubuntu36w> *in use stay
<GridCube> in theory yes
<xubuntu36w> how 'bout in practice?
<GridCube> you always have to keep backups of your sensitive data before doing any change on your system
<deshipu> that we will see
<GridCube> we run tests and many of us have done upgrades with no problems, but then again, you never know
<GridCube> you are indeed changing whole parts of your system
<xubuntu36w> is it wirth it?
<GridCube> sure it is
<xubuntu36w> *worth
<GridCube> you can always log in in the guest account and fix things if something fails for some reason
<GridCube> or go to the rescue system and re-run the install xubuntu-desktop
<GridCube> sometimes, things fail, and there is no preventing that can avoid it
<GridCube> but in general, you should be safe
<GridCube> and its a general good idea to keep backups of your sensitive data anyway
<xubuntu36w> whats the chance for data loss or total failure
<GridCube> not high at all
<GridCube> you should be fine
<xubuntu36w> just a tad worried
<GridCube> but do notice the should, its always better to be ready for when something fails than get a nasty surprise later
<GridCube> xubuntu36w, you should be, if you understand what you are doing, but you should also be happy to know that if something fails you can come here and we will try to fix it with you
<GridCube> and then again, its not common for something to fail
<xubuntu36w> yeah. its just taken me awhile to get everything just right
<GridCube> :)
<Pici> 70
<xubuntu36w> 70 what?
<bazhang> window 70
<xubuntu21w> hello
<xubuntu21w> why is the software updater asking me for other non-root user?
<xubuntu21w> anyone?
<xubuntu21w> why is the software updater asking me for other non-root user?
<xubuntu21w> why is the software updater asking me for other non-root user password?
<xubuntu21w> why is the software updater asking me for other non-root user's password?
<xubuntu21w> i want to be able to get updates with my user
<GridCube> !patience | xubuntu21w
<ubottu> xubuntu21w: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<xubuntu21w> already tried
<GridCube> you can only do updates using your root password
<GridCube> you don't ever need a different password
<GridCube> xubuntu21w, there is no user "root" in ubuntu
<xubuntu21w> i know
<xubuntu21w> i'm not root
<xubuntu21w> i have two non-root users
<Henry___> Hello. New user here. Set up 5 'sleve' Xubuntu PCs as a render farm forr Blender 3D. Have 6th laptop to run as Master....
<xubuntu21w> if i try to install updates with my user, it's ask me for the other non-root user password
<Henry___> I can't even figure out how to make my File Sytem drive writable :(
<Henry___> all options on File Sys Props are greyed out
<Henry___> any clue how to make my drive read/write for ME and for network connected PCs?
<xubuntu48w> hi
<xubuntu48w> is xubuntu 14.10 beta frozen? there is now update in Firefox
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that please
<xubuntu48w> when will xubuntu 14.10 release?
<bazhang> !14.10 | xubuntu48w
<ubottu> xubuntu48w: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<bazhang> year/month
<xubuntu48w> ahhh, thx. I did not know
<xubuntu48w> ok thanks
<BlueHelix> hi o/
<BlueHelix> anyone got an idea when xubuntu will recive the patch regarding bash ?
<knome> BlueHelix, it already did.
<BlueHelix> thats nice :) but I didnt recieve any. I still have version 4.3.11(1) after I ran apt-get upgrade
<BlueHelix> May be its my apt.source file?
<BlueHelix> I run trusty and have "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty main restricted" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Unit193> BlueHelix: What's  env x='() { :;}; echo vulnerable' bash -c "echo this is a test"   give you?
<brent2> BlueHelix: already patched
<BlueHelix> :) guess what :) vulnerable
<brent2> it says "vulnerable"?
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/TM87RWb.png
<brent2> should look like this
<BlueHelix> running ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported shows me No longer downloadable:
<BlueHelix> ...bash...
<brent2> lol
<ObrienDave> whew! that's what i get \o/
<BlueHelix> shall I purge bash ?
<knome> BlueHelix, no, don't do that.
<Unit193> So looks like you manually installed it from another source, thus of course it won't give you the update, it's "older".  apt-get install bash=4.3-7ubuntu1.1
<brent2> who needs bash anyway
<BlueHelix> E: Version '4.3-7ubuntu1.1' for 'bash' was not found
<BlueHelix> its my sources ... my guess
<Unit193> ...Is that all you have in sources.list?
<BlueHelix> thats it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8427692/
<BlueHelix> I do not rememeber installing bash form any other source not building it from source.
<Unit193> Well that's a bit odd too.
<knome> Unit193, maybe it just didn't propagate to de. yet,.
<BlueHelix> whats the main trunk ?
<Unit193> knome: That was my thought, or that he didn't apt-get update.  He doesn't have security.ubuntu.com though either.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors seems to say de. is up to date.
<BlueHelix> Unit193:he did
<BlueHelix> I added "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main restricted" by hand but
<BlueHelix> apt-get update: Ign http://security.ubuntu.com trusty/main Translation-en_US
<Unit193> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty-security main restricted
<Unit193> (This is what I have: http://paste.openstack.org/show/bah75f4tsaVB8pDFClrB)
<BlueHelix> wow.... 364 to upgrad now.
<BlueHelix> including base-files bash
<BlueHelix> Unit193: thx
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> I also don't see trusty-updates in your list.
<emerald_> Does anybody happen to know if xubuntu 14.04 LTS has the patched bash version to help with the Shellshock exploit?
<ObrienDave> emerald_, i have it patched
<Unit193> 4.3-7ubuntu1.1 is the fixed version for trusty.
<emerald_> ok I've run 'env X="() { :;} ; echo busted" /bin/sh -c "echo stuff"' and not recieved busted back, so I guess I'm ok?
<emerald_> well, relatively ok anyways since I've also read that the patching hasn't fully prevented the bug only helped it not be so easy.
<huh> yep, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1141597#c23 <- still not patched
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1141597 in vulnerability "CVE-2014-6271 bash: specially-crafted environment variables can be used to inject shell commands" [Urgent,New]
<emerald_> Thanks :)
<huh> It /probably/ doesn't matter if you delay patching unless you have some sort of web server or open SSH port
<huh> but better safe than sorry
<emerald_> yeah
<emerald_> saw it on facebook, figured I'd investigate, not like I have any information to worry about lol
<BlueHelix> oh no. after the upgrade I get:  initctl: Unknown job: systemd-logind
 * Setsu Back
<knome> Setsu, thanks, but we don't need that information
<BlueHelix> can I flash the xubuntu.iso with just "dd" on a usbstick that already got xubuntu on it ?
<nomic> don't think so
<nomic> unetbootln etc wipes it
<nomic> installs bootloader onit
<BlueHelix> sure the image does not contain bootloader in it self?
<BlueHelix> Its called hybridimage ... ahh I see
<Unit193> BlueHelix: Yes, the iso is hybrid.
<BlueHelix> Nice ! I love it
<xubuntu24w> Sometimes the firefox be a small window, is that a bug ?
<xubuntu24w> Is there any site with list of the programs in the softwarecenter online ?
<xangua> I just searched software center online
<xangua> you should too ;)
<xubuntu24w> good idea..
<maijin> Hi everyone o/ Is it a good place to make suggestion?
<ObrienDave> depends on the suggestion
<maijin> Minor, I've just seen that xfburn is installed by default on the distrib
<maijin> could be nice to detect if burners is available and then install it no?
<ObrienDave> too many different types to detect all
<maijin> or just detect cdrom present
<xangua> you mean not incluid a burner program¿ and neither incluide bluetooth program and installed if there is, and so on¿
<maijin> bluetoot support is ok
<ObrienDave> you can always uninstall it
<maijin> could be nice
<maijin> yes yes but just reporting that I don't have cdrom player and could be nice not to install that by default :)
<maijin> if no cd
<xangua> you just said is fine
<maijin> For bluetooth support it's part of xfce no?
<maijin> i mean it's an applet
<maijin> right?
<xangua> network manager is not 'justn an applet' neither
<maijin> mokay
<maijin> btw just to report thing :)
<ObrienDave> there are literally 10's of THOUSANDS of different hardware combinations. impossible to accout for ALL of them
<maijin> yes I know :)
<ObrienDave> so, what you propose is impossible to achieve
<ObrienDave> maybe not impossible but doing so would make the task 1000's of times more difficult
<xubuntu24w> maijin: i have also thinking about the same but it can be one day you connect an external cd dvd player.
<maijin> xubuntu24w: You right :p
<xubuntu24w> how do you send private messages in here ?
<maijin> Btw very efficient distrib, really like it
<maijin>  /query maijin
<maijin> Thanks all guys for your great work =)
<ObrienDave> xubuntu24w, you right click the name and "open dialog window"
<ObrienDave> xubuntu24w, which IRC client?
<wrongplace> hi
<wrongplace> is there a xubuntu touch?
<knome> no.
<xubuntu19w> hello. i've had to update via the erminal to 14.04. where do i go from here: http://imgur.com/v3UOvXb
<knome> xubuntu19w, type exit to return to the installation
<xubuntu19w> and from there?
<xubuntu19w> oh shit it's gone
<knome> please watch the language; this is a family-friendly channel
<xubuntu19w> sorry. the terminal is just gone!
<xubuntu19w> what do i do
<knome> xubuntu19w, what do you mean with the terminal? the terminal emulator window, or something else?
<Unit193> What do you mean by 'it's gone'?  Typing 'exit' will "complete" the difference and continue configuring the rest of the packages.
<xubuntu19w> yes the window
<xubuntu19w> the window seems to have closed
<xubuntu19w> on its own
<Unit193> Just to make sure, you don't have two workspaces do you?
<xubuntu19w> no i have 2. i've checked them both
<Unit193> Alright, well it shouldn't have and doesn't generally for me.  Open a terminal and type  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<xubuntu19w> dpkg: error: dpkg status database is locked by another process
<Unit193> Meaning, yes, dpkg is still running.
<xubuntu19w> so, what do i do?
<Unit193> Check that it's actually still locked by an active process, before forcefully removing the lock.
<xubuntu19w> and i do that how?
<Unit193> xubuntu19w: Use `lsof` to find what pid is using the lockfile, then see if you can find any terminal that has it, and if that's really missing, then you may have to kill dpkg.
<xubuntu19w> Unit193, i have absolutely no clue what i'm looking at
<wrongplace> i cant find daa2iso anywhere. Just installed it from the repo
<Unit193> wrongplace: Look a little harder?  `dpkg -L daa2iso | grep bin`, `which daa2iso`, `type daa2iso`, `apt-cache policy daa2iso`
<bazhang> !info daa2iso
<ubottu> daa2iso (source: daa2iso): The DAA files (Direct Access Archive) to ISO converting tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.7e-1 (trusty), package size 21 kB, installed size 84 kB
<bazhang> it 's cli , right?
<wrongplace> thx Unit193
<Unit193> Sure.
<Unit193> bazhang: Yeah.
<Unit193> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/daa2iso/filelist
#xubuntu 2014-09-26
<xubuntu84w> hello. after i've upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 the system does not use the selected cursor theme but instead uses a default
<xubuntu84w> how do i fix this
<Pyro_Killer> Hello everyone, I've made a fresh install of xubuntu, I open ther terminal and misspell "apt-get" so I click upwards, and nothing happens, why is this and is there a way to fix it?
<brent__> brent2: test
<brent3> brent2:
<brent3> brent2:
<brent3> brent2:
<brent3> ok then
<brent3> sorry for the spam
<brent3> notifications being weird
<Unit193> brent3: You can use #test for testing.
<brent3> alright, thanks
<xubuntu017> how many people join this chan just because they've got nothing better to do while installing xubuntu?
<elfy> 1?
<xubuntu017> (there's a link to the channel from the install wizard)
<elfy> yes I know :)
<elfy> some pop in - but not a huge number
<xubuntu017> there should be a link to tetris instead
<ObrienDave> 2
<priuon> hey there. Using .profile the orage timezone can be changed to a userdefined timezone with export TZ=.. This method requires to logout of a session though. Is it possible to do it without logging out? possibly from shell?
<xubuntuazeez> hi please help me to install flash player in xubuntu
<xubuntuazeez> hi please help me to install flash player in xubuntu
<xubuntuazeez> hi please help me to install flash player in xubuntu
<xubuntuazeez> hi please help me to install flash player in xubuntu
<xubuntuazeez> hi please help me to install flash player in xubuntu
<priuon> xubuntuazeez: are you on a xubuntu installation?
<PMunch> I think I might have an issue with my graphics card. It appears to work fine but I checked the log by doing: "dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'" and I got this ominous line: "fb: conflicting fb hw usage radeondrmfb vs VESA VGA - removing generic driver"
<PMunch> Completely fresh install by the way. Graphics card is CAYMAN Radeon HD 6950
<deshipu> PMunch: I think that's fine
<PMunch> It certainly seems fine. But googling the error I found quite a bunch of people with similar logs who couldn't properly boot. I have noticed some times in the past on the same setup that my machine would hang on boot. Not a huge issue though..
<PMunch> Be right back, have to relog
<xubuntu57w> Is englis language best to use in linux ?
<cfhowlett> xubuntu57w, if you speak English, yes.
<PMunch> @xubuntu57w Other languages are good as well, but English is best supported
<PMunch> Depends a bit on the distro
<xubuntu57w> I speech 2 languages..  i use english in linux,
<xubuntu266> I am very new at this...and i need help loading flash player to my system...i am lost on all the new yerms can someone please help me?
<cfhowlett> !flash | xubuntu266,
<ubottu> xubuntu266,: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<xubuntu266> sorry "terms:
<cfhowlett> xubuntu266, easy method:   open a terminal.  run this command:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> xubuntu-restricted-extras
<xubuntu266> Thank you both for your help i got it.....
<xubuntu57w> I figure out that the restricted extras is used if you check the two download boxes when you install xubuntu.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu57w, not true.
<cfhowlett> xubuntu57w, mp3 codecs yes.  flash no.  other restricted extras, no.
<lollix01> Howdy, strangers!
<lollix01> Can I ask you a question?
<lollix01> Ok, I'll ask..
<lollix01> I've installed xubuntu today after a non-gnulinux time
<PaulVern> that's a statement
<lollix01> For a my distraction I've selected U.S.A. keyboard, but I wanna use the Italian keyboard on the desktop and on the terminal
<PMunch> Guessing you're asking how to switch keyboard layouts?
<PMunch> Settings > Keyboard > Layout
<PMunch> Does anyone else have a "problem" with Chromium "crashing" on unlock? If chromium is the active window when screen is locked it "crashes" on unlock. Doesn't seem to do much, apart from sometimes freezing the ui.
<lollix01> I know that, but I don't remember how to  change the layout in the terminal? (Ctrl+Alt+F2)
<PMunch> If you change it system wide it should be chosen for the terminal as well
<PMunch> Or do you mean the actual teminal? Not the terminal emulator?
<PMunch> Terminal - no windows, just text. Terminal Emulator - window with same functionality as terminal, colloquially called terminal
<lollix01> I know that, I don't remember how to change the keyboard layout!
<lollix01> In the terminal
<lollix01> I remember what's the difference between a terminal  and a terminal emulator
<PMunch> I'm not sure if you can. I think the terminal might read raw input from the keyboard..
<PMunch> Could be that it has some way of doing it but probably not through the interface
<lollix01> I remember a command: dpkg-reconfigure
<lollix01> I want to learn again how to use terminal, GNU/Linux, FreeBSD, Slackware, Gentoo
<PaulVern> is it just me, or do xfce packages mimmic other desktop environments?  I installed gnome-terminal next to xfce4-terminal -- they look basically identical
<PaulVern> and gmusicbrowser looks the same as rythmbox
<lollix01> after an accident
<xangua> And xfce video player looks like gnome video player
<lollix01> And LibreOffice looks like OpenOffice
<PaulVern> LO is a fork of OO
<PaulVern> just curious about these xfce apps though
<PaulVern> I take it they're not forks
<PaulVern> just a way of getting the same feel as gnome, without the gnome libs
<lollix01> And my mother looks like my neighbor
<PaulVern> lol
<PaulVern> is she a fork?  or just imitating?
<lollix01> No, my neighbor is a proprietary person, my mother is a clone of his.
<lollix01> (a free clone)
<GridCube> !ot
<ubottu> #xubuntu is the Xubuntu support channel, #xubuntu-devel for discussion regarding development of Xubuntu, and #xubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lollix01> I'm sorry!
<GridCube> :)
<lollix01> I Don't find a way for creating a new tab for xubuntu-offtopic using XChat
<GridCube> /join #xubuntu-offtopic
<GridCube> or click #xubuntu-offtopic
<GridCube> or >server >enter a channel >type channel name
<lollix01> T*hank you very much, I used the join IRC command
<alket> Hi
<alket> how do I disable the "log in" screen when computer is idle for 5 min ?
<brainwash> alket: disable it in settings manager > light locker settings
<alket> brainwash, thanks
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/yRzYjJU.png
<brent2> my highest uploaded linux distro apparently
<xubuntu74w> Is it possible to share folders with xubunt and windows on wifi a wifi network ?
<holstein> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<holstein> xubuntu74w: though, there are many ways, on the same network, or with 3rd party applications like dropbox..
<holstein> xubuntu74w: you can remove "on a wifi network" from that question when searching..
<holstein> http://www.7tutorials.com/how-access-ubuntu-shared-folders-windows-7 for example.. will be similar in xfce
<superkuh> Whee. I just love thunar. http://pastebin.com/3p9K7Xn5
<knome> superkuh, awesome attitude.
<superkuh> I do have a good one, yeah. I mean, it's not like I've spent 30+ hours on my end of actual work trying to figure out what exactly has been going on and being polite about it.
<superkuh> Over about a month, being polite.
<Unit193> superkuh: Any additional sources that you're pulling these things in from?  Doing anything specifically weird?
<superkuh> The two things that are weird are: upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 and running Ubuntu MATE desktop.
<Unit193> whoopsie reported an upload too, at that.  Got a bug link?
<superkuh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/+bug/1372140
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1372140 in thunar (Ubuntu) "thunar segfault, memory corruption in the gslice magazine allocator" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<superkuh> I feel fairly justified in my every other day sarcastic whining.
#xubuntu 2014-09-27
<bazhang> #xubuntu-offtopic is the place for that
<knome> superkuh, right, i'll get you your money back.
<superkuh> Hm. No. It doesn't seem like -offtopic is the place for talking about bugs.
<bazhang> the sarcastic whining is
<superkuh> But not sarcastic whining about bugs.
<bazhang> of course not. we appreciate any bug follow-ups
<wrongplace> knome, i feel you have a problem with people standing up to your bully ways
<wrongplace> 3..
<knome> wrongplace, not really, but this is not the channel to discuss that.
<ahklerner> hi
<D-coy> o/
<D-coy> hi all
<xubuntu59w> Is it possible to remove the enevlope form the indicator plugin ? after i open thunderbird it show up.
<Unit193> You can remove indicator-messages if you don't use or like it.
<xubuntu59w> i dont use it.. how can i remove it ?
<D-coy> I lost the grub, cuz replace the motherboard,and i have a partition in efi :S
<Unit193> Use the software center, synaptic, or  sudo apt-get purge indicator-messages  and it'll go away.
<brent2> xubuntu59w: http://i.imgur.com/drXG0WB.png
<brent2> xubuntu59w: or from terminal: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages -y
<Unit193> Or that. :P
<brent2> Unit193: is the indicator-messages package xfce-specific or does it show up in the unity indicator set? because there's a second package which spawns an independent message indicator
<brent2> for xfce
<Unit193> brent2: indicator-messages is used in both unity, and xfce4-indicator-plugin for Xfce.
<brent2> alright thanks
<brent2> are all of the indicator-* packages unity indicators?
<xubuntu78w> iI disconnected here.
<xubuntu78w> the envelope on the indicator plugin is still there after i try to make it hidden.
<xubuntu78w> is it permanent after i open thunderbird ?
<brent2> is the fact that thunar stops being able to set a wallpaper after a few wallpaper changes a known bug?
<brent2> I can change it a bunch of times but eventually it no longer works from within thunar and I have to restart my system (or probably just my session)
<brent2> always works from the xfdesktop menu
<brent2> kind of annoying though since that doesn't have very good sorting
<knome> brent2, just pick one and use it ;)
<brent2> I want to use the one that's broken
<brent2> which is the problem
<brent2> :p
<knome> i mean, a wallpaper...
<brent2> "doctor, it hurts when I do this"  - "so don't do that"
<knome> i'd search for that bug in launchpad, if you can't find one, file it so we can potentially fix it later
<brent2> do I join this? https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-users
<knome> brent2, feel free to if you consider yourself a xubuntu user, but it's not a requirement to file a bug :)
<brent2> I've never used launchpad--how do I go about filing the bug?
<brent2> (assuming it's not already filed)
<knome> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar
<knome> search there first
<brent2> alright, ty
<sohail-ahmed> I have cloned the : https://bitbucket.org/fenics-project/dolfin, and have successfuly done make web, now when I do make import_doc, it gives an error. This error means that DOLFIN_DIR is not an environment variable. fenics is already installed on my computer, have even imported dolfin in my certain programs. How can I define this variable. I mean to what directory should I point to for this variable?
<knome> sohail-ahmed, i'd ask the fenics/dolfin support channels
<xubuntu983> ???
<xubuntu983> anyone?
<cfhowlett> you have to actually ask a support question to get an answer.  ms. cleo has retired.
<xubuntu080> test
<bgdmota> Hi
<bgdmota> Screen brightness is not working, could you help me?
<bgdmota> It displays the animation, but it does not change anything after that, I think I need to install drivers, but acer only has support for windows. Is there a way to fix this problem? Thanks in advance.
<mpmc> Hey folks, I'm having an issue with xubuntu, pavucontrol refuses to show my bluetooth speakers, I've installed the module (pulseaudio-module-bluetooth), Any ideas guys?
<bgdmota> Hello, I installed xubuntu and I am having some trouble with drivers, my hi (acer) only supports windows, do you know if there is a fix for this problems, (I am having problems with the screen, touchpad and bluetooth). Could you help me? Thank you.
<bgdmota> Help me please.
<cfhowlett> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bgdmota> ok.
<bgdmota> Sorry
<jarnos> Saving session on logout does not work in 14.04. What's the fix?
<phenom> Any idea how to resolve the black screen on lid close bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1357090
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1357090 in linux (Ubuntu) "Black screen on resume in Xubuntu 14.04.1" [High,Incomplete]
<phenom> Is it safe to remove lightlocker and reinstall xscreensaver?
<brainwash> phenom: did you read all the comments?
<phenom> brainwash,
<phenom> yes
<phenom> and followed another thread
<brainwash> yes, you can remove light-locker and install xscreensaver
<phenom> similar or dupe
<brainwash> did you verify that the bug only occurs with light-locker?
<phenom> no
<brainwash> you should deactivate light-locker and test again
<brainwash> jarnos: clearing ~/.cache/sessions would be the first thing to do
<jarnos> brainwash, while you are on a xfce session?
<brainwash> jarnos: try it
<brainwash> you can easily clear the session cache via settings manager > startup and session > session
<jarnos> brainwash, I did that, loggod out with saving session enabled, logged back in, and have xchat and xfce4-terminal running. But not chromium-browser even if it was running when I logged out.
<phenom> disabling lightlocker and installing/running xscreensaver doesn't raise any flags does it? I'm timid about installing non default lock/window managers etc.
<holstein> i would just autostart things
<brainwash> xscreensaver is not the default locker app anymore, but it's well tested
<brainwash> jarnos: yeah, it's somewhat buggy and there is no one to actually fix the messy session restore functionality
<jarnos> phenom, running "xfce4-session-logout && xflock4" on terminal works better, if xscreensaver is running than when light-locker is running.
<brainwash> jarnos: maybe it's not even possible, because some apps just behavior differently
<jarnos> phenom, sorry, I meant "xflock4 && xfce4-session-logout -s"
<holstein> i like xtrlock, but its quite "bare-bones"
<brainwash> however, the screen locking might not even be the actual problem
<holstein> as far as adding "non-default" lockers.. which i agree can be problematic, or feel bolted on
<phenom> This appears to be a well known problem.
<phenom> http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<brainwash> this one has been fixed
<holstein> yeah... thats just one of my default things i do on a system.. add xtrlock and remove whatever other locker
<jarnos> holstein, you can use that. Write a script in /usr/local/bin which runs xtrlock.
<phenom> links to,, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<brainwash> but your linked bug report is different
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<holstein> jarnos: right.. thats the one i *do* use
<phenom> different bug
<phenom> blah
<phenom> I have 0 preference on locker. I just want it to wake up hah..
<holstein> doesnt address session state saving, which, i personally am not interested in having
<brainwash> phenom: so, it's your turn to remove specific packages and test other ones
<phenom> also seems like some light locker settings have no effect. I set the screen to lock on screen close but it wants to suspend anyway. I have to mod  logind.conf to HandleLidSwitch=lock
<brainwash> it suspends and locks the screen?
<brainwash> this would be the expected behavior
<phenom> yes
<brainwash> you need to change the power manager settings instead
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<phenom> power manager is set to lock screen when closed also.
<phenom> to no effect.
<brainwash> well
<brainwash> bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<brainwash> using the workaround is one way to fix it
<phenom> yea, that's essentially what I did.
<phenom> Not to the T
<phenom> I'll look in to it.
<brainwash> this issue should be fixed since xubuntu 13.10, but people still experience it
<jarnos> brainwash, It seems that only app session restore can't open is chromium-browser, even if it is mentioned in ~/.cache/sessions/xfwm4-2a04da60c-30c7-4c9e-8d5f-b72e93ef7a9f.state
<phenom> Let me try #13
<jarnos> brainwash, and when I open chromium-browser manually, it will complain it didn't shut down correctly.
<brainwash> jarnos: mmh
<brainwash> maybe closely related to bug 1175601
<ubottu> bug 1175601 in xfce4-session (Ubuntu) "Two Chromium background instances and a browser window open on boot without my permission" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1175601
<phenom> Yea, never had it the issue 12.04
<phenom> I'm going to reboot. Thanks guys. brb.
<brainwash> bye
<phenom> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<phenom> grrrr
<phenom> jeez guys, looks like my issue is the first "known issue" on the 14.04 release notes.... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes/Xubuntu
<brainwash> phenom: but this one has been fixed with 14.04.1
<brainwash> http://xubuntu.org/news/xubuntu-14-04-1-released/
<brainwash> see "Bug fixes for the first point release"
<phenom> Not that I disagree but.
<phenom> The xrandr "fix" still works.
<brainwash> try this:
<brainwash> 1a. Turn "Enable Light Locker" Off. Click "Apply".
<brainwash> 1b. Turn "Enable Light Locker" On. Click "Apply".
<brainwash> if you are still using light-locker
<phenom> I did hah
<phenom> it did something weird
<phenom> actually
<phenom> when it resumes, it shows a notification with a lock that the screen is currently locked and will resume in 5 seconds. Something to that effect. I have never seen that with light locker
<brainwash> but it fixed your problem?
<brainwash> the notification screen is part of light-locker
<phenom> brainwash, After I did what you just said, and edited logind.conf and set HandleLidSwitch=lock
<phenom> that came up. ok.
<brainwash> great :)
<phenom> but,
<phenom> it worked for 3 or so "unlocks"
<phenom> which this issue has seemed to be intermittent anyway.
<phenom> If I set HandleLidSwitch=ignore
<phenom> it seems to heed powermanagers settings
<brainwash> it can be troublesome, sadly
<phenom> can anyone tell me the default setting of ResetControllers=,, in gksu mousepad /etc/systemd/logind.conf please
<phenom> it's blank is my guess
<brent2> it's not in here: http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/logind.conf.html
<brent2> if you comment it out it'll reset to default
<brent2> Does apport file the bug through launchpad or do I have to use launchpad's web interface?
<phenom> can someone just open theirs and check please? :)
<phenom> I'm pretty sure I didn't change the setting.
<phenom> But I'm just a bit curious that is has no value.
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/5PhxeOv.png
<brainwash> apport collects crash information and submits it to launchpad
<brent2> ok thanks brainwash
<elfy> utopic - not even in the file
<brent2> phenom: is there any reason not to simply comment it out?
<brent2> phenom: mine's blank as well as per the pic
<phenom>  Well, I'm pretty sure I didn't change it.
<brent2> blank is apparently the default
<phenom> Other than I have no idea of the effect of commenting it out. :)
<phenom> nice
<phenom> thank you sir
<brent2> commenting it out uses default setting
<elfy> ahh = trusty is ResetControllers=
<phenom> I'm going to try a few things, may disconnect. If anything thinks of an ahh ha! Please let me know.
<phenom> This bug sucks
<phenom> :)
<phenom> If anyone,,, rather
<brent2> what's your bug phenom
<phenom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<phenom> I fear
<brent2> lol i was just going to file that one..
<brent2> or similar
<brent2> my solution: kill xfce4-power-manager
<brent2> problem solved
<phenom> eyes elfy
<brent2> I run a script at startup which kills that amongst other things
<brent2> I'd uninstall it but it's a dependency
<brent2> xfce4-power-manager is useless
<brent2> just mucks up the system and does nothing
<brainwash> dependency for?
<brent2> phenom: is your black screen before or after logging into lightdm
<brent2> brainwash: brightness indicator applet
<phenom> after
<phenom> well,,
<brent2> phenom: i get this problem when lidswitch is set to 'ignore' and i close my lid before the laptop can fully suspend
<brent2> this is reproducible 100% of the time
<phenom> on boot,, I log in fine. then I close lid, and light locker appears albeit dim,, and when I input my password it goes black.
<brent2> on boot after suspend, or cold boot
<brent2> ?
<phenom> on cold boot it works fine
<phenom> never had a problem
<brent2> alright, we have the same problem then
<phenom> but after suspend and apparenlty lock.
<brent2> exactly
<brent2> it works fine if I wait until the laptop is fully suspended before closing the lid
<brent2> e.g. use fn+suspend key
<brent2> but if I close the lid before the laptop has suspended, this problem occurs
<brent2> works totally fine without xfce4-power-manager running, so that is the problem
<phenom> I changed lidswitch to "lock",,, and it worked fine a few times.
<brainwash> isn't suspend super fast anyway?
<brent2> brainwash: not with power manager running
<brainwash> it takes like 1sec here
<brent2> on my end it's almost instant without power manager
<brent2> 1sec or less
<brent2> with power manager, using the fn+suspend key, it takes 3 sec or more
<brainwash> I see
<brent2> and by that time I've usually closed my laptop
<brent2> which then induces this bug
<brent2> based on something i read on launchpad, there was a patch added recently to restore the state of the display prior to logging out, and since this form of this bug didn't occur for me in the past I can only assume that the new patch caused this regression
<brent2> not sure though
<brainwash> power manager has a builtin 2sec delay I think
<brainwash> before it triggers lock screen + suspend action
<brent2> I see
<brainwash> feel free to file a bug report, but make sure that you don't create yet another duplicate :)
<brent2> is there an alternate way to do so apart from apport brainwash ? apport crashes for me when submitting the bug
<brent2> pic: http://i.imgur.com/w1YgtUw.png
<brainwash> try "ubuntu-bug xfce4-power-manager"
<brent2> that's what I did
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/6Zh540R.png
<brainwash> did this crash happen while the web browser was loading to open the launchpad site?
<brent2> yes
<brent2> am I mistaken?
<brent2> it seems to hang after this occurs, waited quite a while
<brainwash> bug 1160569
<ubottu> bug 1160569 in thunderbird (Ubuntu) "[regression] GLib-CRITICAL **: g_slice_set_config: assertion `sys_page_size == 0' failed" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1160569
<brainwash> no clue
<brainwash> tons of comments to read
<brent2> nevermind
<brainwash> furthermore, it's a general ubuntu issue
<brent2> indeed
<brent2> http://i.imgur.com/nWHGESV.png
<brent2> I was mistaken though
<brainwash> cross channel discussion? :D
<phenom> brent2, How are you killing power manager?
<Unit193> Yeah sorry, didn't see it here.
<brent2> phenom: with conviction
<phenom> hah
<brent2> hang on let me check
<phenom> thanks
<brent2> phenom: you can literally just pkill it though
<brent2> if you want
<phenom> ok
<brent2> phenom: http://i.imgur.com/VH8bOxL.png
<brent2> i have this and i run it at boot
<brent2> using settings -> session -> autostart
<phenom> right
<phenom> thank you sir
<brent2> np
<brent2> I use sleep 5 because otherwise some issue arises
<brent2> although I don't remember exactly what
<brent2> keep that in mind
<phenom> I'm going to leave it as I have it for  a while. It's unlocked correctly the past 10 or so times.
<phenom> understood.
<phenom> thanks. I'm going to give that a shot if it fails. Do you notice any other issues by killing it out of curiosity?
<brent2> none, completely solves all issues related to this bug i think
<brent2> light locker works perfectly too
<phenom> Have you tried a different locker by chance?
<brent2> simpler ones like i3lock
<brent2> but that's a standalone program with no relationship with your power settings
<brent2> in power manager or otherwise
<brent2> it always Just Works
<brent2> phenom: any idea if there's a bug filed already for the fact that the logind.conf settings override power manager settings? (e.g. lid switch)
<brent2> I don't see one
<brainwash> that's bug bug 1307545
<ubottu> bug 1307545 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Power Manager settings are ignored when closing laptop lid" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1307545
<phenom> My understanding is it was supposed to.
<phenom> ok, my misunderstanding
<brent2> thanks brainwash
<phenom> Oh yes,,
<phenom> I followed that one also..
<brent2> lol
<phenom> I tried rm ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-power-manager.xml
<phenom> after changing the settings.
<brent2> so far, my black screen issue seems tied completely to whether or not I close the lid before the system suspends
<brent2> took me a while to narrow it down to that
<phenom> I want to start a linux,, thinkpad movement.. Keep dev's on a single platform. Preferably mine hah..
<brent2> which thinkpad are you using?
<phenom> x220
<brent2> same..
<phenom> high five
<phenom> ;)
<brent2> :P
<brent2> I wonder if this could be a hardware-specific thing
<phenom> Kind of spooky. Thinkpad is a very popular platform for dev's. I'm surprised I've had the amoung of issues in the past with this laptop.
<phenom> My fingerprint sensor has gone bad.
<ObrienDave> carefully clean it, q-tip and rubbing alcohol
<brent2> mine has a few issues, ethernet port stopped working unfortunately, IPS display has all kinds of issues
<phenom> I'm getting a million: http://pastebin.com/e6CWVCPN
<phenom> ObrienDave, I'm afraid the hardware has failed
<brent2> might be able to simply disable it in bios
<ObrienDave> ^^^ worth a shot
<phenom> I'm not getting the green led anymore,, and am getting flooded with that in dmesg.
<phenom> ObrienDave, right on.
<phenom> I need to get in to the machine..
<phenom> I have no tools at present.
<phenom> Just need a frikkin tweaker..
<phenom> I'm living in a hotel room at present on assignment. ;P
<phenom> Forgot the leatherman. :)
<ObrienDave> leatherman, vise grips, duct tape. don't leave home without them ;P
<phenom> I'll try to disable it again. I was putzing around in the settings earlier to try it and got side tracked.
<phenom> In bios*
<phenom> ObrienDave, Don't forget the cipro!
<phenom> ahh
<phenom> haha
<ysanders> hi all, not sure if i'm in the right place but i'm having a sound issue
<ysanders> is anyone here capable/willing to help?
<phenom> ysanders, You should try to explain the problem in the chan.
<ysanders> here? OK
<phenom> indeed
<ysanders> i recently upgraded to 14.04 and it mostly worked fine
<ysanders> had to reinstall tex, but that was about it
<ysanders> however, after rebooting, i don't have any sound in my headphones
<ysanders> i have volume control open
<ysanders> and some sound playing (a youtube video)
<ysanders> it seems like there is sound being output, but not to my headphones
<ysanders> i googled a bit and tried reinstalling pulseaudio and alsa-base
<ysanders> that's pretty much it
<phenom> Click the volume icon, sound settings, output devices, port, headphones. try that.
<phenom> I have to sleep.
<brent2> phenom:
<phenom> yo
<brent2> phenom: http://i.imgur.com/vQeRYTk.png
<ysanders> wasn't quite sure on your instructions, but if you have to sleep maybe someone else can help?
<brent2> ysanders: try pavucontrol
<ysanders> ok, one sec
<brent2> ysanders: apt-get install pavucontrol
<ysanders> i have it open
<ysanders> so on the output devices tab, there are two things
<ysanders> HDMI/DisplayPort (unplugged)
<ysanders> the volume bar thingy below the volume mixer is moving around... seems to notice the sound from the youtube video
<phenom> click the output tab
<ysanders> and the second port is Headphones (plugged in)
<phenom> brent2, That looks good to me.
<phenom> ysanders, select it.
<brent2> phenom: http://i.imgur.com/ytWhmPv.png
<brent2> that doesn't work for you?
<ysanders> just a sec, let me screenshot
<ysanders> http://imgur.com/6qTVZwq
<ysanders> i'm afraid i didn't understand what you meant by "selecting"
<brent2> h,,
<brent2> hmm*
<ysanders> the bar for the first port fluctuates as though sound is coming through, but nothing on the second port
<brent2> can you change the first from hdmi to headphones?
<brent2> where it says Port:
<phenom> It looks muted
<brent2> mute's on the far left, I don't think that's it
<brent2> the button would look indented
<ysanders> no, hdmi is the only option on the first port
<ysanders> the mute button looks different if it's actually muted. also greys out the volume mixer
<phenom> oh
<phenom> brent2, thanks man
<ysanders> i'm using the dark version of this xfce theme: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/axiom+xfwm?content=90145 -- this might make the icons look different to what you're used to
<phenom> See you guys. Zzzz
<brent2> ysanders: try toggling the fallback
<brent2> phenom: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1374830
<brent2> bug there
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1374830 in xfce4-power-manager (Ubuntu) "Closing laptop lid before system can suspend causes black screen upon login after resume" [Undecided,New]
<brent2> not sure how this works, do other people upvote them?
<brent2> phenom: http://i.imgur.com/inrD2Si.png
<knome> brent2, and you're sure it's not bug 1303736?
<ysanders> toggling fallback didn't do anything. currently have both fallback icons toggled to "off"
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<phenom> knome, if it is,, it's not fixed
<brent2> knome: I could be wrong but 1303736 was fixed on Aug 28th
<knome> phenom, are you using a PPA?
<brent2> knome: mine is a similar but different bug
<brent2> should I note this in my bug report?
<phenom> no
<phenom> knome, default
<knome> brent2, how is it different?
<brent2> knome: it occurs exclusively when shutting the display off before the system can suspend
<brent2> knome: it does not occur when suspending and resuming without shutting the lid
<knome> brent2, like, closing the lid? that's the same bug.
<brent2> clarification: lid suspension is disabled
<brent2> e.g. I can close the lid and open the lid and nothing happens
<knome> ok... so when do you get that bug then?
<brent2> I press suspend key on my keyboard, then close the lid (which, on its own, does nothing)
<brent2> if I close the lid *before* the system can suspend, I get a black screen upon reusme
<brent2> resume*
<brent2> after logging in
<knome> i would argue that's still the same bug
<brent2> knome: I don't think it is because on the 28th of last month they updated it to patch this bug
<brent2> but this form of the bug in question still exists. Same basic issue with same symptoms but it no longer occurs for the same reason
<brent2> should I delete my report and add the note to the one you linked?
<brent2> (or something else)
<knome> brent2, yes, which isn't working until you do the disable/enable cycle
<knome> at its core, the bug might imply that you simply have problems with suspending generally
<brent2> yes but I just installed
<brent2> I have no problem with suspending in general
<knome> how do you know?
<brent2> I can suspend and resume as expected in every other case
<brent2> literally every other method of suspension and so on
<brent2> the only time this occurs is when the display shuts off before the system can suspend
<knome> i still haven't heard anything that says it's a different bug...
<brent2> ok
<brent2> in the past, I'd get a similar bug (same symptoms, same problematic result) whenever I suspended
<brent2> that was fixed and I confirmed that it was because I no longer got the issue
<brent2> now, however, this new thing happens
<brent2> that's why I think it's different
<brent2> if that's the same by the definition typically used for bug reports then I accept that
<brent2> but the procedure to reproduce it is not the same on my end
<brent2> do you understand my point?
<knome> i understand, but usually it's still the same bug
<knome> what does "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch" on terminal say?
<brent2> the workarounds and fixes in that thread don't seem to affect me on this specific one
<brent2> sec
 * brent2 Property "/xfce-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch" does not exist on channel "xfce4-power-manager".
<phenom> knome, just fyi. I have the same exact issue. I can't speak of it being the same bug or not without sacrificing another hour of sleep. :)
<brent2> lol
<brent2> I just want to help get it fixed, and if it turns out to be a separate issue from bug 1303736, that will only take longer
<ubottu> bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1303736
<phenom> And no fix has remedied the issues on any of the bug threads if found so far.
<knome> brent2, sorry, that should be "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch"
<brent2> knome: 'false'
<brent2> (as I intended)
<knome> brent2, try setting that to true: "xfconf-query -c xfce4-power-manager -p /xfce4-power-manager/logind-handle-lid-switch -s true"
<knome> brent2, then logout and login
<knome> brent2, and try suspending
<brent2> that works as expected but I don't want that to happen
<brent2> unless I'm mistaken
<brent2> that causes it to suspend when closing the lid, no?
<knome> brent2, np.
<knome> *no
<brent2> ok
<brent2> brb will try
<brent2> knome:
<brent2> problem occurs exactly as before
<brent2> is it possible to edit my launchpad report for clarity?
<bluesabre> hey brent2
<brent2> hello
<knome> brent2, yes
<bluesabre> I just want to confirm a few things... so this happens when you suspend from the menu, but close your laptop lid before disk activity has stopped?
<brent2> yes but that's much harder to do because the delay between clicking the UI button and the actual suspension occuring is much smaller
<brent2> so, to answer you simply: yes, it still happens
<brent2> it's just harder to reproduce
<ysanders> in case anyone cares, i fixed my problem. it was something pretty dumb.
<knome> ysanders, great to hear that
<bluesabre> ok, and you have light-locker-settings configured to "Lock on Suspend" = "ON"?
<ysanders> thanks for indulging me. tata
<brent2> what was it ysanders
<brent2> bluesabre: yes
<brent2> bluesabre: but this is unrelated to the problem at hand
<brent2> (I think)
<brent2> problem occurs regardless of light locker settings afaik
<bluesabre> right, just trying to get an overall idea of the conditions leading up to the issue
<brent2> ok
<brent2> switching devices
<bluesabre> brent2/3: can you paste your light-locker args from `ps ux | grep light-locker`?
<brent2> bluesabre: should/can I edit the bug report I just submitted for clarity? is it possible and/or necessary?
<bluesabre> yes please
<brent2> how do I go about editing it?
 * brent2 light-locker --lock-after-screensaver=0 --lock-on-suspend --no-late-locking
<brent2> output
<bluesabre> Just add comments to it, or you can click the yellow edit button on the right
<brent4> .
<phenom> light-locker --lock-after-screensaver=0 --lock-on-suspend --no-late-locking
<phenom> my output is the same
<bluesabre> yeah, that looks right
<bluesabre> brent2: I'll let the light-locker devs know, this looks like a new corner case
<bluesabre> since the issue is fixed for you otherwise
<brent2> I don't think this is related to light-locker as the problem stops when xfce4-power-manager is disabled
<bluesabre> ah
<brent2> the issue isn't fixed though
<brent2> I have to kill or uninstall power manager for it to work
<brent2> which means I do lose the display power management functionality
<brent2> such as dimming etc
<brent2> and also the nice UI
<bluesabre> This might be fixed in the latest xfce4-power-manager, if you'd like to test it with our staging ppa?
<brent2> I will, although I've got to leave now, I'll give it a shot when I get back
<bluesabre> ok
<brent2> thanks
<brent2> :P
<brent2> bluesabre: ppa name?
<bluesabre> brent2: https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-dev/+archive/ubuntu/xubuntu-staging
<bluesabre> this will upgrade light-locker-settings as well, so be sure to open it and toggle lock-on-suspend off, apply, on, apply
<brent2> is it possible to selectively update just those two packages?
<bluesabre> brent2: yes
<bluesabre> install the ppa, then sudo apt-get install xfce4-power-manager xfce4-power-manager-data xfce4-power-manager-plugins light-locker-settings
<brent3> done and done
<brent3> testing
<brent3> bluesabre: same problem, same symptoms, same solution
<bluesabre> ok, good to know
<bluesabre> I'll ping the devs
<vrkalak> what Dev?  Xfce devs?
<bluesabre> yeah
<bluesabre> one other things to try with the new xfpm...
<brent3> bluesabre: potentially helpful information in post 178: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xubuntu-default-settings/+bug/1303736
<vrkalak> bluesabre, try > /join #xfce,#xfce-devs
<brent3> If the patch mentioned in post 178, which caches the brightness level upon suspend, was implemented, that could explain why the issue I'm experiencing occurs. If the display is completely off when the lock occurs, xfce4-power-manager may simply be turning the display off again from some errant code in that patch
<brent3> just speculation though
<bluesabre> good note
<bluesabre> vrkalak: I know, I'm an xfce dev, just not one of the power-manager maintainers
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "[SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<brent3> bluesabre: this issue will be much more widespread once the unrelated bug concerning the lid switch UI setting is fixed
<livingdaylight> greetings
<brent3> because it requires manual configuration to even reach this point (in practice)
<livingdaylight> I am looking for the component in xubuntu-restricted-extras responsible for playing .wmv files. Does anyone know?
<livingdaylight> don't want to install  entire restricted-extras because already have oracle java and don't want to create conflict with ice-tea for e.g.
<livingdaylight> I am looking for the component in xubuntu-restricted-extras responsible for playing .wmv files. Does anyone know?
<livingdaylight> don't want to install  entire restricted-extras because already have oracle java and don't want to create conflict with ice-tea for e.g.
<knome> livingdaylight, no need to repeat quickly; you can search for an answer in other places (like askubuntu and ubuntuforums) while you wait
<livingdaylight> knome, sure... i just wanted those two sentences together and a lot of people had joined after I posted who wouldn't see that I thought might now
<knome> a lot of people = two?
<livingdaylight> i have googled but the basic message is install restricted
<livingdaylight> knome, 6
<brainwash> you could install and use vlc
<brainwash> if you want to avoid xubuntu-restricted-extras
<livingdaylight> I have vlc but it doesn't work
<livingdaylight> i want the w32 package but medibuntu seems no longer to exist. How do we install w32 codecs these days, please?
<livingdaylight> !medibuntu
<ubottu> The Medibuntu project has come to an end and its repository is no longer maintained and is offline.
<livingdaylight> !w32
<brainwash> so it's a general question, maybe someone in #ubuntu knows how to resolve your problem
<livingdaylight> !w64codecs
<livingdaylight> ok, I'll try there - thx.
<knome> !bot | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: Hi! I'm #xubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<vik_> hello
<vik_> ok
<vik_> any one there ?
<vik_> helllo
<vik_> need help in creating a boot disk for xbuntu on mac
<vik_> Hii
<vik_> any one can help
<vik_> Hello
<brainwash> !patience | vik_
<ubottu> vik_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<brent2> vik_: use dd
<brent2> i think macs have that
<vik_> when i use dd
<brent2> assuming you're using a flash drive
<vik_> it says dd not found
<brent2> try sudo
<brent2> i dunno much about osx
<brent2> sudo dd
<vik_> ok trying
<vik_> thanks
<vik_> now sure any one was listening so typed question sorry.
<brent2> https://langui.sh/2011/04/02/using-dd-in-os-x/
<sergio-br22> hello
<sergio-br22> someone knows how to add bluetooth in the context menu?
<brent2> indicator-bluetooth maybe
<brent2> sudo apt-get install indicator-bluetooth
<brent2> sergio-br22: for that to work you might need to have xfce4-indicator-plugin and have it active on a panel
<sergio-br22> no way, it install a lot of packages
<brent2> and restart the panel afterward
<brent2> lol
<brent2> works for me: http://i.imgur.com/8v7ZVYz.png
<sergio-br22> but i need in the context menu, don't in panel
<sergio-br22> i want to click with right button in one file, and send it easily
<brent2> oh
<brent2> I think you have to make a thunar custom action for it then
<PMunch> Is there a way to set a webmail (GMail in this case) as default for mailto links in xfce? There's an app in the software center which does it for Gnome, what about xfce?
<Unit193> !info desktop-webmail | This looks like it.
<ubottu> This looks like it.: desktop-webmail (source: desktop-webmail): Webmail for Linux Desktops. In component universe, is optional. Version 003-0ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 38 kB, installed size 259 kB
<xangua> You can set default webmail for mailto in Firefox
<PMunch> xangua: Want them to work anywhere though. So to be sure I want to register directly in XFCE. Unit193: Looks promising, right now I'm looking at just creating a small script to run a browser command with a link.
<PMunch> Unit193: Tried it but the XFCE default mail chooser didn't find it
<Unit193> PMunch: Should be able to select /usr/bin/desktop-webmail
<vik_> Hi
<vik_> i have created the live usb
<PMunch> Unit193: Didn't get recipient in the composing window..
<PMunch> Hi vik_
<vik_> when i boot form that usb nothing happens just the windows boot happens
<vik_> any thing ican do
<PMunch> vik_ are you sure you are in fact booting from the USB?
<vik_> yes i went into F2 boot and selected the usb
<PMunch> Hmm, seems like it doesn't recognize the drive as bootable or it's unable to find the boot part of the live usb.
<PMunch> What does the base folder in your USB look like?
<Unit193> PMunch: YOu could change 'URL=https://mail.google.com/mail/?extsrc=mailto&url=%s' if you can pickup the new one.
<vik_> 1 sec
<vik_> i have boot
<vik_> casper
<vik_> dists etc ..
<vik_> on the usb
<PMunch> Hmm, seems like you managed to write it correctly..
<Unit193> And that looks right, would have to poke at it.
<PMunch> vik_: Try steps 7-10 from here: http://www.johnpapa.net/bootfromusb/
<vik_> ok
<PMunch> Unit193: This did it for me: https://mail.google.com/mail/?view=cm&ui=2&tf=0&fs=1&to=WHOEVER%40COMPANY.COM&su=SUBJECTHERE&body=LINE1%0aLINE2
<PMunch> Just changed it to: https://mail.google.com/mail/?view=cm&ui=2&tf=0&fs=1&to=%s
#xubuntu 2014-09-28
<PMunch> I'm trying to configure some xfce panel settings through the config xml files. Is there a way to reload the configs so that I won't have to relog?
<xubuntu755> What does it mean when I get a "notification" thats nothing but a lightbulb and a blank status bar? And my system seems to crash during it, I can't do anything. It's unrelated to CPU usage or Memory, according to the system monitor.
<PMunch> Never mind, xfce4-panels --restart..
<xubuntu755> I guess it's unique to me...
<PMunch> xubuntu755: Haven't had anything like that. It might be something you have installed?
<PMunch> Does anyone here know how to achieve something like this: http://cdn.xfce.org/about/tour/4.10/panel-rows.png
<PMunch> I'm having trouble with putting the launcher in the middle to the left and letting other things flow to the right..
<BadHorse> Hi folks, I'm having an issue and hope someone can help. I must have installed something that causes Thunderbird to not open. When run as root it does open after about a 15 second delay (everything else is instant as I have an SSD) so it probably has something to do with permissions, but I don't know what caused it
<BadHorse> And I don't know how to get it to start without being root
<BadHorse> Running xubu 14.04 btw
<BadHorse> no suggestions?
<pleia2> BadHorse: have you tried running it from a terminal? It might show some useful information in the output
<pleia2> or not
<bazhang> he crossposted in #u, got it solved apparently
<pleia2> ah
<PMunch> I managed to break Alt+space.. It's still in the list of keyboard shortcuts with the correct parameters but it's not doing anything. Tried reinstalling but nothing.
<PMunch> I was trying to rebind it to Alt+m (which didn't work) so that I could use Alt+space for something else..
<xubuncler> hi
<xubuncler> hola
<phenom> http://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/
<phenom> Anyone know of a fix? I've tried everything in every thread I've followed to no avail. I fear this bug is still persistent.
<phenom> We were working on the issue yesterday but I had to leave. Wondering if anyone worked out the issue with brent yesterday, who is also experiencing the same issue.
<phenom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-power-manager/+bug/1259339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1303736 in xubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1259339 [SRU] Black screen after wakeup from suspending by closing the laptop lid" [High,Fix released]
<phenom> still not fixed
<phenom> I'm going to head to work(sad face). I'll try to bash away at it later. If anyone has any ideas, I'd appreciate a pm or the like.
<phenom> Obliged.
<phenom> Can anyone think of any negative effects of killing xfce-power-manager? killing it does indeed stop the issue. I don't plan on ever using suspend or hibernate. I want to lock the screen only.
<PMunch> phenom: I guess it could mess up some stuff with fans and clock speed.
<PMunch> Not really sure how the power manager latches into these things..
<PMunch> Is there any way to add new buttons to the windows in xfce. I'm thinking of adding some custom controls for my multi-monitor setup and custom buttons would be nice.
<superkuh> How do I install the menus shown at: http://xfce-look.org/content/show.php/Gnome+2+Menus+for+Xubuntu+14.04?content=164297 ? I am not sure where to put the .menu files.
<superkuh> (gave up on MATE desktop on top of xfce, too buggy, back to xfce for now)
<superkuh> Er, on top of xubuntu
 * Church used mate only in mint .. so far works fine. felt like .. good old gnome2, before gnome devs started fsck up it :)
<superkuh> Yeah. I love the feel. But something in my setup caused a lot of segfaults.
<superkuh> Until I can figure it out it's back to just xcfe.
<PMunch> superkuh: If you open your panel preferences
<PMunch> Then go over to items
<PMunch> Remove the "Whisker menu" item
<PMunch> Add an "Applications menu" item
<PMunch> Go to properties of your new item and choose custom menu file.
<PMunch> Should work
<PMunch> That being said the default menu in the Applications menu look pretty similar to old Gnome menus
<superkuh> Thanks.
<PMunch> No problem
<superkuh> When I try to delete an icon of the desktop by selecting it and pressing the "Delete" key on my keyboard the desktop itself (not any windows above it though) freezes up for about 5 seconds and then deletes the icon eventually.
<superkuh> Any clue what might be going wrong?
<superkuh> Like, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfdesktop4/+bug/1294209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294209 in xfdesktop "Deleting files from desktop freezes machine for short period" [Medium,Confirmed]
<holstein> wow.. i just thought that was normal, i suppose..
<superkuh> Also, there seem to be grid aligned "outlines" when I move icons. And these icon outlines showing the snap to grid position don't disappear when moved; like X forgot to redraw the background. I can get the lines to go away by drag-clicking over the area and getting X to redraw.
<holstein> superkuh: i might be looking at my graphics drivers
<superkuh> Any idea what these grid aligned outline boxes are called so I can search for how to disable them?
<superkuh> Unfortunately they are not rendered in screenshots. :\
<holstein> i would try the vesa driver, to remove my driver from the equation
<holstein> could be a laggy nvidia driver causing all your issues
<superkuh> RIght. I'm not doing that. I just want to disable the grid-aligned boxes showing where the icon will drop.
<superkuh> Then there'll be no issue.
<holstein> superkuh: cool..enjoy and let me know if you want to work with the troubleshooting tips i volunteer.. id be glad to help, but, you'd need to look at the drivers
<superkuh> The little boxes that show where the dragged icon will drop to.
<superkuh> Even if I didn't have the little vaguely annoying bits of failed re-draw I'd want to disable these boxes.
<holstein> sounds like you might just prefer something without desktop icons
<superkuh> Nah. I just don't want it showing me where the icons will drop with blue outlines.
<superkuh> If this is not something that can be turned off I'll deal.
<cfhowlett> superkuh, s ettings > Desktop > icons > default icons
<holstein> ultimately, *everything* can be customized.. but, im not sure how easy it is to disable that..
<jarnos> What is the default font in xfce4-terminal (in 14.04)?
<baizon> jarnos: http://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/preferences#appearance
<jarnos> baizon, Thanks, Dejavu Sans Mono Book looks Okay. Like Monospace Regular. Easy to  distinguish O and 0. Most fonts look terrible in the terminal: letters may even overlap.
<Aurvandill> hoi
<xubuntu171> How can I configure  wireless?
<xubuntu171> modem*
<xubuntu94w> Is it other web browsers in xubuntu ? I read there cud be debian browser and how to use it ?
<cfhowlett> !browser | xubuntu94w
<ubottu> xubuntu94w: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<garrie> Hello, I have a couple of login-related issues. Wondering if you can help.
<garrie> First issue is that I get a blank screen in place of the encryption passphrase screen (encrypted using LVM at installed).
<garrie> I am still able to type in the passphrase and get to the login screen, but I'd rather SOME sort of prompt showed up.
<garrie> Anybody have any idea of what the issue is there?
<xubuntu94w> I foud my windows pc on the netoworks in xubuntu but it dont let me connect eve i have correct pasword.
<xubuntu94w> is samba best to use ?
<xubuntu94w> why is my xubuntu pc not show up in windows 7 networks ?
<Wlsonjl3> how do i mount my android so i can charg it and access the files on it?
<Wlsonjl3> it's plugged in but i cant see it
<cfhowlett> Wlsonjl3, did you set android USB to camera?
<Wlsonjl3> media device
<Wlsonjl3> then it died
<cfhowlett> Wlsonjl3, so it DID connect then ... ?
<cfhowlett> battery?
<Wlsonjl3> yeah
<cfhowlett> Wlsonjl3, change ports.  not all support charging
<Wlsonjl3> and  dunno, nothing popped up and i couldnt see it
<Wlsonjl3> ok
<Wlsonjl3> lol insufficient charger current :P
<Wlsonjl3> does usb 3.0 charge faster than 2.0?
<cfhowlett> Wlsonjl3, no idea
<Wlsonjl3>  ok
<Wlsonjl3> nope, dosn't
<nobodysme> hi, i reinstalled xubuntu12.04 in the same root, because hard system problems, and i create a new user name like "user2" because the fear of losing /home/user , now it's enough to create user named "user" to reuse it without problems?
<nobodysme> /home/user is present and with all the original content
<nobodysme> i would eliminate user2 to come back using user
<xubuntu238> anyone can help please with my xubuntu install?
<xubuntu238> hello by the way, sorry..
<xubuntu238> ?
<xubuntu238> anyone?? :(
<elfy> !ask | xubuntu238
<ubottu> xubuntu238: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xubuntu238> ok sorry bout that
<xubuntu238> i just installed xubuntu on my acer aspire, it worked and once the update to 14.04.1 done, it wont start anymore at the reboot after update
<nobodysme> then , someone can help me?
<garrie> Hello, I have a couple of login-related issues. Wondering if you can help.
<garrie> First issue is that I get a blank screen in place of the encryption passphrase screen (encrypted using LVM at installed).
<garrie> I am still able to type in the passphrase and get to the login screen, but I'd rather SOME sort of prompt showed up.
<garrie> Anybody have any idea of what the issue is there?
<ESource5> ikonia, ALRIGHT
<xubuntu142> Hi
<sin_> Hey, when I log in - my locale seem to be different from the one I configured in /etc/default/locale. Anyone know a fix_
<sin_> ?
<sin_> At the login manager.
<sin_> I selected the wrong lang at install time but changed ALL settings I could think of.
<sin_> nobody? :(
<sin_> Hey, when I log in - my locale seem to be different from the one I configured in /etc/default/locale. Anyone know a fix? This happens at the login manager. And I have fixed all settings I can think of.
<brainwash> sin_: what does "locale" return?
<sin_> http://pastebin.com/ZAkmbWz6
<sin_> brainwash: answered with link
<sin_> brainwash, I think I solved it though. The problem was my TTY-keymap >P
<sin_> :P
<brainwash> sin_: you could add your preferred locale settings to /etc/environment and test again
<brainwash> oh
<sin_> I can't restart now or anything
<sin_> Because it's a fresh install atm, and I'm installing matlab... (+download). Download is a bit of a process.
<brainwash> did you re-run console-setup?
<sin_> dpkg-reconfigure console-data
<brainwash> ok
<sin_> should work imo
<xubuntu32w> anyone know what unmountable boot volume means?
#xubuntu 2015-09-21
<sergio-br2> thunar segfault or whatever when I Alt+Up arrow
<sergio-br2> does it happen in vivid or willy?
<sergio-br2> system-udevd using 100% of my cpu
<sergio-br2> in the 8 threads
<sergio-br2> second time this day
<sergio-br2> http://hastebin.com/uxisorisap.css
<knome> sergio-br2, have you filed a bug?
<sergio-br2> not yet
<sergio-br2> what's the package?
<knome> try udev
<Unit193> systemd.
<krytarik> sergio-br2: knome is right.
<sergio-br2> systemd or udev ? :/
<genii> udev is indicated by packages.ubuntu.com
<sergio-br2> ok
<Unit193> 'udev' is a binary package of source package 'systemd'
<sergio-br2> weird, I closed some programs here, and now it's ok
<sergio-br2> virtual box was one of them
<krytarik> Unit193: Hah, indeed. :)
<Unit193> (and it is systemd-udevd, to be precise.)
<sergio-br2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1498070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1498070 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-udevd high CPU usage" [Undecided,New]
<xubuntu239> could you help me? how do you start up window manager?
<knome> xubuntu239, what have you done in order to not make it start up automatically?
<m3n3chm0> dear all guys, I would like use WICD instead of network-manager
<knome> dear m3n3chm0, you are free to
<m3n3chm0> may I purge network-manager package and also dependences
<knome> you're very welcome, sir
<m3n3chm0> or just unmark from start-aplications network-manager and keep it installed ¿?
<knome> i think installing wicd might just remove it anyway.
<m3n3chm0> nope
<m3n3chm0> because in wicd I setup static IP and in network-manager it's DHCP enabled
<m3n3chm0> and it's taking DHCP IP... :(
<m3n3chm0> mmmm so I don't know how to purge network-manager
<m3n3chm0> just sudo purge network-manager-*
<koegs> dont forget apt-get
<m3n3chm0> aptitude :)
<m3n3chm0> mmm question, dependencies unresolved ¿?
<m3n3chm0> xubuntu-core recomienda network-manager-gnome      xubuntu-desktop recomienda network-manager-gnome
<atrika> hello, i've manually built and "make install" gtk 3.16 because I needed some new feature, but now my lightdm greeter isnt able to launch because ubuntu_menu_item_factory_get_type is not in libido3-0.1.so.0. help!
<knome> atrika, building stuff kind of voids your "warranty"...
<Unit193> It may have a  make uninstall  though.
<knome> that's what i'd do
<atrika> is there a way i can find which package has done this?
<atrika> i did keep all the makefiles and libraries in case i needed to uninstall them, I will try this now
<genii> When there's no "make uninstall" sometimes "make distclean" works
<atrika> ok i'll try rebooting now, wish me luck
<atrika> ok, it still doesnt work and now nm-applet wont launch because nm-applet: symbol lookup error: /usr/local/lib/libgtk-3.so.0: undefined symbol: gdk__private__, should i reinstall libgtk3?
<Se7> hello guys
<knome> hello
<Se7> got a problem with dkms someone can help me please?
<Se7> i removed dkms but now i can t install it anymore :(
<Se7> Package dkms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Se7> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<genii> It's in Main so if it can't be found that's sort of a problem.
<knome> Se7, which xubuntu version?
<genii> Se7: Please try: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy dkms    ...and tell us what the apt-cache policy dkms   says
<Se7> sec
<genii> knome: EOL maybe?
<knome> genii, maybe.
<Se7>  apt-cache policy dkms
<Se7> dkms:
<Se7>   Installed: (none)
<Se7>   Candidate: (none)
<Se7>   Version table:
<Se7>      2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04 0
<Se7>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<knome> !pastebin | Se7
<ubottu> Se7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Se7>  sorry
<genii> !info dkms saucy
<ubottu> 'saucy' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<genii> meh
<Se7> so can t install it?
<knome> Se7, which xubuntu version are you running?
<genii> Se7: What says result of: cat /etc/issue
<Se7> Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS \n \l
<genii> So not EOL
<knome> Se7, please run 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Se7> done
<genii> Were there any errors?
<Se7> no problem at all
<knome> Se7, now run 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit' and paste us the url you get
<Se7> ok sec
<Se7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517375/
<genii> Ouch, PPAs and Debian repos directly in the sources.list
<knome> Se7, so can you pastebin the whole output of 'sudo apt-get install dkms'
<Se7> yep because i ve got an ubuntu phone :)
<knome> so you're running xubuntu with your ubuntu phone? that's not really supported..
<Se7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517397/
<Se7> noo
<Se7> ubuntu run ubuntu phone
<Se7> xubuntu desktop :)
<knome> maybe you should ask somebody in the ubuntu phone channels
<Se7> no
<knome> no?
<Se7> the problem it s in xubuntu desktop
<knome> ok, well, xubuntu desktop isn't supported for ubuntu phone
<Se7> doesn t mean nothing
<Se7> i don t talk about phone :)
<knome> aha... right. sorry, i've misunderstood then
<Se7> i m talking dkms installing in xubuntu
<Se7> lol
<genii> Se7: Please clarify: Is this sources.list file from a computer running Xubuntu but that you use for flashing ubuntu touch, or is this sources.list from a phone running ubuntu touch with XFCE on it?
<Se7> source from xubuntu desktop
<knome> everything seems to be correct in the sources list (the PPAs do not mess with dkms), but then something must be wrong, because dkms is totally available for trusty
<knome> !info dkms trusty
<ubottu> dkms (source: dkms): Dynamic Kernel Module Support Framework. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 63 kB, installed size 343 kB
<Se7> and yes the ppa it s for ubuntu phone
<genii> knome: sources.list has EXTRAS main repo, but I don't see the normal Main entry
<Se7> 'i have disinstalled dkms
<knome> genii, yeah, actually, you are right...
<genii> Only multiverse and universe
<Se7> and when i e tried to reinstall the problem came up :(
<knome> i wonder how that happened
<knome> Se7, in lines 18 and 19, add 'main' after 'trusty'
<knome> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main multiverse universe
<knome> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu trusty main multiverse universe #Added by software-properties
<Se7> yes?
<knome> Se7, yes?
<knome> Se7, please re-read.
<Se7> yes tell me i was listen :)
<knome> i told you already
<knome> re-re-read.
<Se7> but you didn t tell ma what i have to do
<knome> or if you prefer GUI, open the software sources dialog and enable main there
<knome> yes i did
<knome> i'll repeat the line:
<knome> 00:32  knome: Se7, in lines 18 and 19, add 'main' after 'trusty'
<Se7> lol
<knome> after that, i pasted you the lines how they should be after you did that
<Se7> sorry my fault
 * knome prescribes 10 lessons in reading
<knome> once you've done that, run the update and dist-upgrade commands again
<Se7> ok done without problem
<Se7> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade
<genii> apt-cache policy dkms   ...say what now?
<Se7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517482/
<genii> Are you sure you ran: sudo apt-get update  ...before you ran the: apt-cache policy dkms ...?
<Se7> yes
<Se7> sorry i runned dist-upgrade
<genii> Se7: Please run: sudo apt-get update
<Se7> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12517534/
<genii> Se7: As you can see now, line 3 shows a candidate to install for dkms
<Se7> cai yep
<Se7> i m installimg thank you all
<Se7> installed without problem tnx again
 * genii makes more coffee and wanders back to work
<sprk3737> Hi there! I've succesfully replaced my window manager in my session by editing .config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml/xfce4-session/xfce4-session.xml , but am unable to remove xfdesktop and xfce4-panel. Is there a better way for me to be going about changing the default session applications, or more reading I can do on xfsession in particular?
#xubuntu 2015-09-22
<xubuntu124> Hi i have a HP pavilion dv2000 I install xubuntu, but i can't connect via wifi
<knob> Good morning all! =)
<cfhowlett> timezones = morning for you but not for all.
<cfhowlett> "greetings!"   :)  is always good
<knob> he... true that
<knob> Yet I'm just pumped in the mornings.... so I always blast in with a hearty GOOD MORNIGN!  =)
<knob> Yet it's all good!    Sometimes I go for the  morning/afternoon/evening   lol
<knob> How you doing cfhowlett ?  How's it going over there?
<cfhowlett> no complaints.
<knob> Good stuff then!   I'm starting the day at the office... some paper work.  Let see if we don't get any fires today.
<knob> Hey cfhowlett and others, got a n00b question.   Years ago, Ubuntu used init.   I believe in 8.xx they changed to upstart.
<knob> Is it changing now to systemd?
<cfhowlett> I know systemd is coming but don't know anything about "init".  ask #ubuntu?
<knob> Ok.  Just asking because I am going through some LPIC material (for a Linux Certification).  And they're mentioning the move from  init to upstart... yet I don't know if systemd follows upstart.  The material I have is "dated".
<cfhowlett> knob, right.  ask the other channel.  most of them know WAY more than I do.
<knob> Ok ok.  Thanks! =)
<knob> cfhowlett, I found this... which seems to indicate that yes, it was  init --> upstart --> systemd    http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/5877/what-are-the-pros-cons-of-upstart-and-systemd
<cfhowlett> knob, OK.  (still exceeds my understanding).
<knob> cfhowlett, cool.  Just wanted to share.   I am forever a linux/bsd n00b
<knob> =)
<cfhowlett> lol
<IceyEC> so, I'm having a strange issue; Macbook Pro retina 13", touchpad worked fine originally, setup touchegg on it to handle multitouch gestures, touchpad still worked; this morning touchpad will let me click, and multitouch gestures work but I can't get it to move the cursor
<knob> odd
<IceyEC> I've tried resetting the X settings for the input
<IceyEC> I'm really getting to my wit's end, over an hour debugging this so far with no end in sight :(
<IceyEC> fortunately external mouse works just fine
<IceyEC> the strangest thing to me is that the multitouch gestures and click work fine
<knome> IceyEC, the strangest thing is that you are expecting macs are supported :)
<IceyEC> heh, it's good hardware and I'd rather have Xubuntu that OSX on it
<IceyEC> :)
<knome> sure
<knome> anyway, traditionally xubuntu hasn't done much for hardware support
<knome> that's also why we don't promise support for this and that
<IceyEC> yeah, the annoying thing is that it _did_ work before
<IceyEC> :(
<knome> you might want to ask #ubuntu and/or other people who run (x)ubuntu on macs
<cfhowlett> !mac | IceyEC
<ubottu> IceyEC: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<knome> ^ those might help, but i don't know if they have a lot of information about the newer systems
<knome> (tbh looks like they don't, and new hardware is new hardware)
<IceyEC> well thanks, I'll keep digging
<IceyEC> i'm wondering if it's actually a mac issue or a touchpad setting somewhere disaling mouse movement from the touchpad
<cfhowlett> IceyEC, assuming a new kernel in that update you mentioned, perhaps boot an older kernel??
<IceyEC> well, when I say it worked before, I installed xubuntu on this laptop on Sunday
<IceyEC> so it's all fairly fresh
<cfhowlett> and if that works, you might need to reinitialize a driver or 2 with dkms.  I discovered my vbox drivers didn't always autoupdate.
<IceyEC> I _may_ just install clean again but I'd really rather not
<cfhowlett> IceyEC, dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> that'll return a url.  paste here
<IceyEC> http://termbin.com/y0ke
<cfhowlett> IceyEC, see the new kernel?
<IceyEC> 3.19.0-28?
<cfhowlett> yep
<IceyEC> so, I'm assuming I should try booting with the 0-25 kernel and see if it works
<cfhowlett> so: reboot, choose the older kernel and test
<IceyEC> k, off to try that
<medicijnman> does anyone know how i can change the background image in xfce4-terminal with a command rather then edit->preferences->background?
<medicijnman> man xfce4-terminal does not help me either
<IceyEC> old kernel didn't help
<IceyEC> besides not working with my wifi card ;-)
<koegs> medicijnman: you have to change the config-file
<cfhowlett> IceyEC, arrrr.  sorry.  no more ideas.
<IceyEC> alright, thanks
<medicijnman> koegs: here?  ${XDG_CONFIG_DIRS}/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<medicijnman> that file does not seem to exists. should i create it?
<koegs> medicijnman: you have to create it
<koegs> it will only be there if you have changed xfce4-terminal settings via preferences
<IceyEC> so, intereating tidbit, in the mouse and touchpad settings page, the option for touchpad is gone
<medicijnman> koegs: ahh i have found the file. but i can't see the var=value for the background image i have set via preferences
<koegs> medicijnman: BackgroundImageFile=
<koegs> and BackgroundMode
<medicijnman> koegs: just BackgroundMode ? without = value?
<koegs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12521072/
<IceyEC> I can see the setitngs in the settings editor but not in the regular mouse and touchpad settings
<IceyEC> looks kind of like http://askubuntu.com/questions/661036/xubuntu-14-04-options-missing-from-mouse-and-touchpad-control-panel
<medicijnman> koegs: okay. this is my file http://paste.ubuntu.com/12521087/.
<medicijnman> if i open a terminal it does not seem to have any effect. logout + login does not seem to have any effect either
<medicijnman> koegs: the image does exist
<medicijnman> koegs: i rebooted the machine but still no background image
<koegs> medicijnman: same here but it also does not accept a background image via preferences
<koegs> seems like a bug
<medicijnman> koegs: so for background via preferences you have "Background image" ? what xubuntu version do you have?
<koegs> 14.04.3 and xfce4-terminal 0.6.3
<medicijnman> koegs: hmmm i have the exact same versions
<medicijnman> koegs: xfconf-query -l does not list xfce4-terminal either. is that also a bug or do i need to invoke another command?
<cfhowlett> medicijnman, doesn't show on mine either
<koegs> xfce4-terminal does use the config-file, not the xconf-system, i think
<medicijnman> cfhowlett: so apparently to only way to change xfce4-terminal behavior is through the config file?
<medicijnman> koegs: but apparently the preferences override the config file?
<koegs> the preferences write/change the config file
<koegs> and normally the xfce4-terminal immediately obeys to changes in the config file, even if you did them manually, no restart of the terminal required
<medicijnman> koegs: maybe i am editting the wrong file then
<koegs> ~/.config/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<medicijnman> koegs: mine is located in /etc/xdg/xdg-xubuntu/xfce4/terminal/terminalrc
<koegs> nope
<medicijnman> koegs: ahhh
<medicijnman> koegs: that makes sense
<medicijnman> koegs: i already thought something was wrong because root is the owner with 644 permissions
<medicijnman> koegs: thanks. that worked
<medicijnman> xfce4-terminal does not support animated gifs does it?
<Pici> medicijnman: no... its a terminal.
<medicijnman> Pici: i mean as background image :p but it should be expected to work with background images anyway
<Pici> medicijnman: oh.. heh.  I don't know, but I sadly wouldn't expect it.
<medicijnman> Pici: yeah. i was really suprised that xfce4-terminal supports background images in the first place.
<cfhowlett> wait, what?
<cfhowlett> so a background image IN the terminal?!
<Pici> I thought that had always been there.  I remember using it as a poor-man's transparent terminal.
<medicijnman> cfhowlett: yeah :D like a desktop background with your command output on top of it
<cfhowlett> sweet.  looking up my favorite ... image :)
<xubuntu87i> hi guys, im installing xubuntu now, everything is fine
<knome> glad to hear
<cubatron> Any sigestion for a good video editing software?
<xubuntu87i> kdenlive?
<cubatron> xubuntu87i, if is possible another
<xubuntu87i> i did not use, but i seen suggests of lightworks beta. and i heard kdenlive one of the best
<cubatron> xubuntu87i, I have a bug with lightworks
<cubatron> when I start lightworks in Xubuntu 15.04 I only get a black screen
<xubuntu87i> u can also try Cinelarra
<cubatron> ohh yes, I tottaly forget Cinelarra
<xubuntu87i> *Cinelerra
<cubatron> thanks xubuntu87i
<dreamon> hello. if I tab on my touchpad upper right corner .. it paste my clipboard. how can I remove this?
<Elbron01> any solutions to xfce power manager not working? (blank screen after 10 minutes even though setup not too, same for laptop lid close putting laptop in sleep)
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<m3n3chm0> hi, in Xubuntu 15.04 how can I move or adjunt in one place the WICD icon on the panel ¿?
 * m3n3chm0 hi
<knome> if it works like any other panel applet, then you can move it like any other panel applet
<gordonjcp> evening
<gordonjcp> is anyone here using gmusicbrowser?
<gordonjcp> how do you get rid of the hideous crunching distortion?
<knome> i'm using gmb but i have no idea what you are talking about
<gordonjcp> knome: everything is severely clipped
<m3n3chm0> knome it doesn't move
<m3n3chm0> the other icons sure but wicd not :(
<m3n3chm0> another issue most urgent i need to edit /etc/resolv.conf and add a line
<m3n3chm0> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<m3n3chm0> router IP
<m3n3chm0> all the times I login
<m3n3chm0> why ¿? if not internet is not working
<drc> m3n3chm0: 1) Are you talking about WICD icons (i.e., you installed it yourself, it's not installed by default); 2) how are you trying to move it?)
<knome> m3n3chm0, well if you are using wicd, there's not much we can do
<knome> m3n3chm0, if that was working when you used network manager, then you should talk to the wicd developers
<m3n3chm0> ok
<m3n3chm0> thanks knome
<Abraham> Hello! I'd like to know what dock I could use in alternative to cairo.
<Abraham> I have 1 GB RAM
<Abraham> Hello! I'd like to know what dock I could use in alternative to cairo.
<Abraham> I have 1 GB RAM
<gordonjcp> 1GB ought to be plenty
<Abraham> Yes, I think it is, gordonjcp..
<Abraham> What dock could you recommend to me?
<whiter> Hello, I need some help.
<whiter> I've been trying to get this working since last night.
<whiter> Basically, I got Xubuntu 15.10 installed, and Compiz/Emerald, and everything works correctly, but when I maximize the windows, it covers the panel OR maximizes behind the panel
<whiter> which is at the top of my screen
<whiter> how would I fix this?
<Abraham> whiter, what is your screen resolution?
<mrkramps> Abraham, try wbar, it's pretty light weight
<Abraham> hmmm, thanks, mrkramps. I will.
<whiter> 1680x1050
<whiter> on this external display im using
<whiter> on the laptop its 1600x900
<Abraham> pretty good resolution XD. Well, open panel preferences and check it to reserve space for the panel.
<knome> whiter, compiz/emerald isn't officially supported on xubuntu, so you should ask for compiz support for help
<whiter> jesus
<knome> asking jesus would likely not help in this case, but you can ask jesus as well.
<whiter> It's not a compiz issue.
<whiter> This was happening before I installed those
<whiter> asking you would not help, so please stop
<knome> 15.10 is not released officially, but i haven't heard others having this problem either
<knome> maybe it's something else in your configuration
<whiter> .....
<whiter> that was literally the most useless advice you could have given
<knome> you're welcome.
<knome> whiter, anyway, you should likely file a bug so developers can look at the issue and at least try to reproduce it.
<whiter> I doubt its a bug though
<whiter> Its what you said
<whiter> But I already knew that :\
<Abraham> whiter, you watched panel preferences already?
<whiter> no
<Abraham> do it :) be sure the option 'Don't reserve space on borders' is unchecked
<whiter> it was checked
<whiter> I love you
<Abraham> hahahaha
<Abraham> thou are welcome.
<Abraham> Hey, mrkramps, there's no wbar on Ubuntu Software Center... there's plenty of solitude...
<Abraham> well, there is the wbar-config application... but nothing else.
<mrkramps> sudo apt-get install wbar wbar-config
<Abraham> oh, thanks
#xubuntu 2015-09-23
<xubuntu533> i have problems in installing apllications as it requires a password which i am not sure of
<holstein> xubuntu533: you can recover your user password
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<xubuntu533> thank u very much  will try it
<xubuntu47w> hi anyone know how to get the power manager to work
<sim642> I'm using 15.04 on this laptop and for some reason Ctrl+F5 etc are not working. This is the case with multiple different programs and different F-keys. Any ideas?
<sim642> F-keys without Ctrl reach programs just fine
<holstein> sometimes, i find that can be just a bit tricky to work with..
<holstein> i would search more generally "ubuntu" and the model of the hardware.. and, it would be relevant if it works as expected with other linux kernels..
<mrkramps> sim642, but the Fn-Key combinations work?
<sim642> Yes, if I hold down Fn
<holstein> that sounds normal, actually.. for most hardware
<holstein> i know, mine is like that, by default
<holstein> for example, F11 and f12 on their own, control the screen brightness.. when i use fn F11, i can fullscreen, as is expected..
<sim642> ah, they aren't inverted for me
<sim642> which is why I expect ctrl-f5 etc to work just fine
<sim642> because the brightness etc keys do require me to hold down Fn
<cfhowlett> sim642, you might want to confirm your keyboard setu to ensure you have the right arrangement.  also, check fn key defaults in the bios setup
<sim642> I just tried in xev
<sim642> when I press F5 when holding down Ctrl, they create 3 events: FocusIn, FocusOut, KeymapNotify
<sim642> which doesn't seem like right
<sim642> oh damn, I just looked through window manager settings
<sim642> apparently the new default is to bind ctrl+f-keys to "go to workspace"
<sim642> which sounds like a horrible idea, considering how it's not too uncommon for programs to use such key combinations
<nasser> Hi
<knome> hello
<nasser> I'm Nasser from Egypt
<knome> welcome
<nasser> Do u use xubuntu too ?
<knome> yes.
<knome> do you have a support question?
<nasser> my WIFI disaplled automaticly
<nasser> Disabled*
<nasser> and the speaker doesn't work only when I connect another one
<nasser> I'm using Toshiba c655d-s5508
<kimyl>  On a standard account I can't connect to my VPN without entering root password. How can I give this user access?
#xubuntu 2015-09-24
<jlava> Hi all, question about wireless USB adapters for Xubuntu... I've looked at the documentation and am curious which ones you're using that are truly out of the box plug and play? I've tried several and have not succeeded in getting any of them to work :/
<winbabby> hello xubuntites
<cfhowlett> !details | winbabby
<ubottu> winbabby: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<winbabby> anyone know how to fix a login loop? I can login with terminal but the same password just takes me back to
<winbabby> the promp
<winbabby> t
<winbabby> and startx doesn't work to bring up the gui
<dreamercz> Hello folks.
<dreamercz> Anyone knows how to log the shutdown process? I feel like there is something that slows it down but I can't figure out what it is.
<vista__> Hello, I am having some trouble with my Xubuntu install ever since I upgraded to 15.04
<vista__> (from 14.10)
<vista__> The trouble I am having is that during particularly intensive traffic - say, watching a video stream or a YouTube video in high resolution, sometimes the WLAN connection just... gives out.
<vista__> A sudden loss of connectivity, I no longer see my SSID in the list of APs
<vista__> I can attempt to connect to other APs, even properly connect to another one just fine
<vista__> however, my SSID only comes back after a restart, or if I toggle the hardware WiFi switch and do ifconfig wlan0 down && ifconfig wlan0 up
<vista__> Simply toggling the hardware switch on and off does not work either.
<mrkramps> vista__, which wifi chipset is in use?
<vista__> Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6205 [Taylor Peak] (rev 34)
<vista__> dmesg says [592429.321635] wlan0: disassociated from f8:xx:67:xx:f6:xx (Reason: 7)
<mrkramps> vista__, https://askubuntu.com/questions/675352/wireless-disconnects-intermittently-with-intel-corporation-centrino-advanced-n-6
<vista__> I'd rather not disable .11n on my adapter
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<drc1>  /msg NickServ help
<spykgb> hi
<knome> hello
<spykgb> is anybody using 15.10
<knome> just ask the real question
<drc1> a few
<spykgb> i like it
<drc1> That's not a question...for general chatting, see #xubuntu-offtopic
<spykgb> exit
#xubuntu 2015-09-25
<puff> What's the feeling on nvidia proprietary drivers, these days?
<knome> feeling?
<knome> i can't quite... grasp it
<puff> knome: Do people recommend using them, or recommend against using them, etc.
<puff> What is the general consensus on recommended use or non-use of nvidia proprietary drivers?
<knome> if you are happy with the open source drivers and everything is working, then use them
<knome> if you need something from the proprietary drivers, or they fix bugs or give you a better performance, then use them
<puff> Yeah, I guess it's worth checking out, then.
<puff> Backin abit.
<puff> Well, that was no fun.
<puff> So it looks like the nvidia drivers broke my system.
<knome> in that case i would *drumroll* advice against using them
<puff> I get the xubuntu blue splash page or login screen for a fraction of a second, then the screen goes dark.
<puff> knome: You're a big help :-).
<puff> So the question is, now that I can't see my screen in xubuntu, how do I remove the nvidia drivers?
<knome> well, it really is that simple... they work for some (for example, me), not for others
<Unit193> You get the splash?  Usually means not nvidia drivers.
<puff> I'm booting into an old (shudder) centos partition at the moment.
<puff> I get a glimpse of a blue screen.
<puff> Looks like the splash screen.
<Unit193> Append 'text' purge drivers from ttys.
<puff> Unit193: Come again?
<puff> Hello?
<Unit193> hello.
<puff> Unit193: Can you clarify what you were trying to say, when you said:  Append 'text' purge drivers from ttys.
<Unit193> At the grub prompt, edit the line where it says 'quiet splash' and replace that with 'text', it'll drop you to a tty.  Then, after logging in, remove the nvidia drivers and reboot/start lightdm.
<puff> Ah, thanks.
<Unit193> !nox
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<puff> I'll try that.  Bsack in a sec.
<Unit193> G'luck.
<puff> Thanks.
<puff> Okay, I'm in a tty now.
<puff> Hm, it looks liek I have bumblebee-invidia.
<knome> the bumblebee-stuff can be problematic, and in some cases, that's a harsh underestimation
<puff> I don't remember installnig bumblebee, I'm surprised that ubuntu software center installed bumblebee when I selected nvidia proprietary drivers.
<knome> if you have a GPU with both intel and nvidia parts, it's bumblebee
<puff> As far as I can recall, I never did anything fancy with the drivers prior to today.
<puff> Yeah, I have a thinkpad t520 with optimus.
<puff> For my sins.
<puff> so I guess I just purge bumblebee-nvidia.
<knome> captain obvious to the rescue, but simply don't use them then
<knome> and hope the open source drivers offer you a reasonably good experience
<puff> knome: Yeah, at this point I'm just trying to undo this cleanly.
<puff> knome: So if you have advice on how to do that...
<puff> Looks like it purged bumblebee-nvidia without complication.s
<puff> I guess I reboot and pray, now.
<knome> :)
<puff> Dammit.
<puff> Okay, so I got the blue screen, xubuntu logo/name and spinning semi-circle both when I shutdown and when I rebooted.
<puff> but then black screen.
<bazhang> !crosspost | puff
<ubottu> puff: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<puff> Okay, here goes again.  Back in a sec.
<puff> Okay, that worked.
<puff> I did sudo aptitude remove bbswitch-dkms bumblebee libcuda1-304 nvidia-304 nvidia-346 nvidia-libopencl1-304 nvidia-opencl-icd-304 nvidia-settings nvidia-settings-304 primus
<puff> i.e. "sudo dpkg -l | fgrep -i nvidia" and added all of those packages to the  aptitude remove line.
<puff> I'm not even sure what the heck I was trying to fix by trying out nvidia.  It's been a long day.
<eurodance> how do I use F5 to refresh browser
<holstein> eurodance: you press the f5 key, and, that refreshes the browser page
<eurodance> nope
<eurodance> it brings up display
<holstein> eurodance: likely, you are not pressing the keys necessary to actually initiate the function keys.. on my keyboard, i actually press a "fn" key.. a modifier, like shift for caps..
<cfhowlett> eurodance, what browser and what are you keyboard settings?
<eurodance> firefox
<cfhowlett> and your keyboard layout??
<eurodance> uh
<eurodance> qwert
<cfhowlett> eurodance, keyboard model?  language??
<eurodance> english
<eurodance> compact laptop keyboard
<holstein> what laptop, is the question
<holstein> anyways, im sure you will find you have a key to press that will switch the function of the keys, such as on my keyboard.. have you tried it? do you have a function key?
<xubuntu75w> hello, I am french and I research the way to change my operating system xubuntu 32 bits to a version xubuntu 64 bits, on line
<cfhowlett> xubuntu75w, can 't be done.  you must install 64 bit.
<xubuntu75w> there is no solution to install an operating system xubuntu 64 bits without an external support
<cfhowlett> xubuntu75w, you cannot convert 32 >> 64.  if you want 64, you must install.
<xubuntu75w> other question, is it possible to install grub2 on a disk operating
<xubuntu75w> thank you for the answers, good morning
<xubuntu75w> exit
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Exo_> Hello, I have installed xubuntu 15.04 three times onto a Dell Mini 10 netbook and so far have not been able to get the network to work. Troubleshooting: Plugged cable into another Ubuntu desktop pc and confirmed network was coming through fine. I can't update it either.
<Exo_> Ran ethtol -S on eth0 (<<newbie sorry) and got 0's on most items.
<Exo_> ethtool*
<cfhowlett> exo try lubuntu.  it's optimized for legacy hardware.
<Exo_> ok, can I get an installer that will overlay on the core what I already installed?
<Exo_> However, I am already running xubuntu 15.04 on another identical Mini, and it installed / worked / networked instantly and with no errors.
<Exo_> So the difference must be something I can identify.
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install -s lubuntu-desktop                will display the incoming packages.  same command without -s will execute
<Exo_> that command requires a working network, though,
<xubuntu327> help
<cfhowlett> doh!  right. sorry
<cfhowlett> !help | xubuntu327
<ubottu> xubuntu327: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Exo_> anyway, I could not find much help on the Web for checking the settings in the Network Connections dialog box, when editing the automatically-generated Wired Connection 1.
<xubuntu327> lost a top toolbar, contained frequently used sites...can i get it back....new w/linux
<Exo_> Is there a way I can check those settings against a standard / best option?
<cfhowlett> Exo_, bring this to #ubuntu ... more eyes
<Exo_> Thank you.
<flocculant> Exo_: just fyi - eth0 is likely called something else now - check ifconfig
<xubuntu327> anybody?
<flocculant> Exo_: or not - possibly I'm looking at wily ...
<flocculant> xubuntu327: in a browser do you mean?
<Exo_> well it says similar to the oother info - rx packts 849 errors
<Exo_> no collisions though,
<Exo_> so this is probably not a case of another IP on the LAn same aaddress
<xubuntu327> yes
<flocculant> assuming firefox - https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/restore-bookmarks-from-backup-or-move-them#w_restoring-from-backups
<xubuntu327> nope...google
<Exo_> x327: chromium?
<xubuntu327> yes
<flocculant> I'd guess that much like anything - if you've not backed them up - or possibly synced them (not sure, don't use chrom*) then I would suspect they're gone
<Exo_> x327 this is a operating system help forum, please visit the Chromium help website or just press F1 for help in Chromium
<xubuntu327> thanks guys...great site
<flocculant> xubuntu327: well - if you've not backed things up - we're not going to be able to help find them
<cfhowlett> sad but true ^^^
<flocculant> but I would check the chrome configs - see if there is something there
<xubuntu327> i wasn.t being facetious......you have been very helpful
<flocculant> xubuntu327: go to .config - have a look - I do have chromium installed - just don't use it
<flocculant> I have Bookmarks and Bookmarks.bak
<flocculant> if you've similar - rename Bookmarks to Bookmarks.something and rename Bookmarks.bak to Bookmarks
<mozart_> Gimp crashes immediately when use text tool.Open a document and select the text tool. When I use the tool gimp crash. I use Xubuntu 14.04.3 and have gimp 2.8.10 installed. I've tried the 2.8.14 version of the Otto PPA, but the same thing happens. I need to solve this and found nothing about it until now. For months I have this problem here. I reinstalled xubuntu and continues. In the terminal it appears that after the gimp crashes:
<mozart_> (script-fu: 4167): WARNING ** LibGimpBase-: script-fu: gimp_wire_read (): error
<mozart_> Segmentation fault (core image recorded) Please can anyone help?
<mozart_> Sorry for my English. It is not my native language. I'm from Brazil. It is also the first time I am using this chat.
<completelylost> can someone help me regarding geany?
<completelylost> I'm running xubuntu 14.04 and everytime I try to compile and execute a c++ program, I just get an error
<drc> !br | mozart_   If you would feel more comportable.
<ubottu> mozart_   If you would feel more comportable.: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mozart_> thanks!
<drc> mozart_: Not trying to push you away... :)
<completelylost> someone? :(
<drc> completelylost: You'd probably have more luck on #geany
<completelylost> thanks! :D
<completelylost> no one seems to be in there :(
<completelylost> I really need to get this project done, windows screwed me over and deleted almost all my files with their stupid update. I can't recover them by any means so I switched over to linux hoping to not experience the same thing again
<drc> completelylost: There are 39 users listed in that channel.  I'd advise asking you question and then having patience...not everyone (and evey channel) spends all day online :)
<completelylost> sorry for that, :( been trying to search answers for days and now im pretty desperate on finding an answer
<drc> Everyone here is a volunteer and thus has some form of Real life :)
<drc> TBH, If you have been searching for a while and can't find an answer, my best advice would be to ask in #geany and just wait.
<drc> There are also several C++ channels on freenode that might have an answer.
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<sorinello> Hello. Does xubuntu support OOB extended displays ? It seems I connect my external display, but it works as a mirror. I am unable to change it to extended
<mrkramps> sorinello, settings → display
<genii> sorinello: If this is on a laptop, check what key combination cycles through monitor possibilities like laptopscreen only/external only/mirrored/both
<mrkramps> http://docs.xfce.org/xfce/xfce4-settings/display
<sorinello> mrkramps, yes, there I am. But the option to Mirror display is UNchecked and grayed out. even if it is unchecked, I still got mirror mode
<genii> Usually FN-F5 on Acer, other laptops might be different.
<sorinello> thanks for the help guys, I'll try it
<tnk> Hi everyone - is there somene who could help me with bit of a weird problem with key mappings ?
<mrkramps> tnk, ask a question
<tnk> ok I am missing the delete key on my keyboard
<tnk> so I vanted to map rm -r on al+bckspace
<tnk> bot is seems to do nothing despite me trying various combinations
<tnk> so I guess my question is if this is even possible
<knome> the way you describe it sounds a bit werid
<knome> *weird
<knome> rm -r to alt+backspace?
<tnk> yes
<knome> in what context?
<tnk> well I just want it to work as delete button in the GUI
<knome> you'll want to edit the Xmodmap
<knome> but forget the "rm -r" part...
<tnk> ok
<knome> you'll just want to bind that key combo to the virtual delete key
<tnk> yes
<tnk> I'll have a look into the xmodmap - thanks
<tnk> this keyboard is really troublesome
<tnk> I have one more weird problem with this keyboard - it has no Function keys and it has multimedia keys instead
<tnk> the installation resulted in mapping these all as function keys
<tnk> but I can't find out how to assign them the original multimedia function
<tnk> would that be also something in xmodmap ?
<drc> Probably...I use exaile and use Xmodmap to map the precise exaile function to appropriate key, and then add to Settings->Keyboard.
<tnk> ok I'll have a look into that thanks
<drc> For example:  keycode 173 = XF86AudioPrev keycode 174 = XF86AudioStop keycode 172 = XF86AudioPlay and keycode 171 = XF86AudioNext are in my .Xmodmap.
<tnk> thanks drc that is very helpful
<drc> And then in Settings->Keyboard I add the exaile specific stuff  i.e., exaile -n to XF86AudioNext.
<drc> There is a way to fnd out what keycode a particular key has, but I've forgotten it...google is your friend.
<tnk> I think L've found that one - it seems to be something called xev
<drc> All that should start you down the right path.
<tnk> the one thing I am bit unclear on is that xfce uses various GUIs for the actions I want to do (e.g. xfce4-power-manager for brightness)
<tnk> but they have no cli parameters
<drc> Beyond my paygrade... :
<tnk> but I guess with the xmodmap I can bind the keys to the virtual media keys
<tnk> haha no problem thanks for the help
<Pwnna> is 15.10's default background greyish?
<Pwnna> instead of the blue that we are used to seeing?
<drc> Daily, yes B2 No
<drc> Or Daily yes, release no would be a better way of saying it.
<Pwnna> also
<Pwnna> i found a bug
<Pwnna> "bug"
<Pwnna> https://imgur.com/TyzTqjO
<Pwnna> install "Xubuntu 15.04!"
<Pwnna> should change that :)
<knome> Pwnna, which daily are you using?
<Pwnna> beta2
<Pwnna> or final beta
<Pwnna> is it fixed in daily?
<Pwnna> knome, ^
<drc> Pwnna: You are using 15.10b2 AND getting a "greyish default background"?
<Pwnna> is b2 the final beta?
<Pwnna> oh wtf
<drc> yes )hopefully :)
<Pwnna> i downloaded b1
<Pwnna> >__>
<Pwnna> can i just apt-get upgrade my way to b2?
<flocculant> well
<Pwnna> i mean yes you can but are there any issues with the update process or something
<flocculant> personally the alphas/betas are all just snapshots and quite frankly - you should just daily
<Pwnna> i suppose
<knome> well that tells a lot...
<Pwnna> when you apt-get upgrade it just goes to daily, right?
<Pwnna> sorry guys
<flocculant> yea - though might need dist-upgrade
<flocculant> Pwnna: apt-get upgrade ANY milestone will make it a daily
#xubuntu 2015-09-26
<BiDi_> Not sure if this is the right place to be, but I am having trouble after installing Win7 Pro and xubuntu 14.04 in a dual boot arrangement. It seems that the installation of xubuntu has stopped Windows Update from working (other than that, both OS's seem fine)
<cfhowlett> BiDi_, nothing in ubuntu would stop a windows update.  look elsewhere
<BiDi_> Well, the things is it's happened twice now. Complete re-install of everything (both OS's). Windows is fine until I put xubuntu on the disk. So, it's that action that is suspicious.
<cfhowlett> BiDi_, I understand what you say but .. if windows boots correctly then the issue is with windows.  NOTHING in ubuntu would prevent windows from updating
<BiDi_> OK, perhaps this is the wrong place. I don't think that ubuntu is preventing Windows from updating, I think that the action of installing ubuntu has done something.
<ObrienDave> only if it's a UEFI issue
<ObrienDave> but i seriously doubt that. they require separate partitions. no way to interfere
<cfhowlett> BiDi_, if windows can BOOT then the two are unrelated.
<BiDi_> No, it's an older machine. No UEFI.
<cfhowlett> BiDi_, ask ##windows what's going on?
<BiDi_> Yeah, I bet they'll blame linux ! I have tried various Windows fix-it tools without success (same problem, they try to find updates and wait forever). I am inclined to blame the home router, but can't see how the act of installing xubuntu affects that either. Oh well, I guess I will begin to reinstall everything for the 3rd time :-(
<ObrienDave> when did you reboot the router last?
<BiDi_> Thanks anyway!
<cfhowlett> BiDi_, you know you must register windows to update?
<xubuntu818> hello everyone
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<sjoshi> Hello, I am not able to change image in  about me? it still displays the older image during login screen.. any help?
<sjoshi> I am on xubuntu 15.04
<holstein> sjoshi: what have you tried? did you try "Create a 96x72 png (PNG) and renamed it as ~/.face" ?
<holstein> have you tried going to "Application->System->Administration->About Me" and clicking on the image?
<sjoshi> holstein: nope, I am js following the UI process, clicking that image and changing it to another one
<sjoshi> holstein: there its showing me the new image, but on login screen its shows me the older one only
<sjoshi> i mean in mugshot..
<holstein> sjoshi: look and see if you have a "~/.face", and if not, you can try creating one for that
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/47186/is-there-a-way-to-change-user-picture-in-xubuntu-and-actually-display-it-on-log
<sjoshi> holstein: there is a file named .face as you have mentioned
<holstein> sjoshi: cool.. i would backup what is there, and create a file that is the *same*, that has the image i want there, and see if the changes apply to the login screen..
<sjoshi> ok let me try this...
<sjoshi> Now i am doubting the size of the image is big thats why its not able show it onthe login screen
<sjoshi> i have assumed that mugshot has this intelligence to trim to the size it needs
<holstein> sjoshi: i would, personally, just backup the image that is working.. the one that is there.. make a copy, open it up in GIMP, and use it as the template for putting the one i want on there
<sjoshi> agree, doing
<holstein> sjoshi: im sure, you can file a bug for "mugshot" in this case.. or, it could also be a "feature"..
<sjoshi> holstein: Let me reproduce it will file it sure, thanks for support
<sjoshi> your support*
<vista__> Hey, I am having some trouble after upgrading to 15.04
<vista__> I haven't had this problem on 14.10
<vista__> Basically, if I intensively use my wireless connection (e.g watching a stream in high definition)
<vista__> I just 'lose' the WiFi signal to my AP
<vista__> as in, I can connect to another AP just fine, but my AP no longer shows up in the list and manually connecting to it doesn't work either
<holstein> vista__: sometimes, i have to choose "connect to hidden" and choose my AP
<vista__> That's what I tried, it didn't find it that way either
<holstein> not sure what triggers it.. not HD vid playback..
<vista__> Here comes the weird part
<vista__> to get it back on the list / be able to connect to it
<vista__> I have to use the physical WiFi on/off switch on my laptop AND do ifconfig wlan0 down && ifconfig wlan0 up
<holstein> anyways, at this stage, i would just try 15.10, if i think, or find its driver related, and 15.10 supports it "better". since, 15.04 is just supported for 3 more months..
<vista__> doing either does not help
<holstein> i used to think i needed to reboot..
<holstein> anyways, im not sure for me if its driver related.. etc..
<vista__> dmesg says:
<vista__> wlan0: disassociated from f8:1a:67:34:f6:ba (Reason: 7)
<holstein> i would probably just check and make sure my routers firmware is up to date, since thats just good practice, and flash that, if needed.. and make sure i have the latest updates for ubuntu.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<holstein> then, personally, if this is something im going to have to address, i do it in 15.10, since, i would get 9 months of support.. rather than fixing it in 15.04, now..
 * m3n3chm0 nasZ
<SrWinux> Bonsoir :)
<jonty> hey guys i just installed xubuntu , my bluetooth audio handset in not working anymore ,, it is working perfectly in mint and ubuntu
<DuoDex> hullo
#xubuntu 2015-09-27
<kala> Just noticed something weird with xubuntu tiling. Every application I have open supports it, except Skype.
<kala> Anyone know what dark magic is required to make hotkeys to tile windows affect skype as well?
<jonty> hey guys i just installed xubuntu , my bluetooth audio handset in not working anymore ,, it is working perfectly in mint and ubuntu
<jonty> anybody????>>
<flocculant> jonty: have no experience working with bluetooth - but as a first step I would check that it's all turned on and up in Sound Settings
<flocculant> other than that - you'll need to wait - or try #ubuntu (more people about)
<jonty>  hey guys i just installed xubuntu , my bluetooth audio handset in not working anymore ,, it is working perfectly in mint and ubuntu
<vista__> Hey, I am having some trouble ever since I upgraded to 15.04 - basicelly, every time I do network-intensive stuff, such as watching a stream or a Youtube video in high quality, my wireless connection just drops permanently. It can no longer see my own AP, but can see other APs and successfully connect to them. I tried to connect to my AP via the "connect to hidden network" option, but it does not connect
<vista__> that way either. The only way to get back my APs signal is either to restart or to both physically turn off my WiFi card AND do ifconfig up and down. I experience this multiple times daily. dmesg says the disassociation reason is '7'.
<xubuntu66o> hi! here is some french user arround ?
<flocculant> !fr | xubuntu66o
<ubottu> xubuntu66o: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<flocculant> if there isn't one here :)
<xubuntu66o> thank you :)
<flocculant> vista__: I have no help for you - except that code is about it not being associated - you might be better off asking in #ubuntu if no-one appears to be about in here
<flocculant> bug 1015683 appears to sum up what you're seeing though
<ubottu> bug 1015683 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "NM fails to reconnect after disconnecting under heavy load" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1015683
<Halamix2> Hi, uh, I broke something in my system (obviously) I've made horrible things and I suppose I must confess what I've done to get a spark of hope.
<Halamix2> So I've updated Xubuntu to 15.10 (update-manager -d) but upgrade went wrong and I was left with semi-broken system. I've managed to repair some things (apt-get update, recovery dpkg and Synaptic magic). My problem now is that when I stat my system I get nothing but blank screen. However I can get image when using nomodeset (or boot through recovery mode). I addition I cannot start OpenGL plugin in Compiz (Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on
<Halamix2> display ":0.0") and nvidia-settings doesn't show me that I have graphic card.
<Halamix2> (more chaotic than I thought)
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1 | Halamix2,
<ubottu> Halamix2,: wily werewolf is the codename for Ubuntu 15.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> you installed a BETA and you expected something to NOT go wrong?
<Halamix2> thank you, I'll check there
<Halamix2> I knew that this is beta but I hoped that graphic will work properly since nvidia drivers and most needed components have 15.10 version
<flocculant> Halamix2: might have been better to remove nvidia prior to doing so - but spilt milk etc
<Halamix2> at least it work somehow so it's not that bad
<drc> FWIW Halamix2, B2 works just fine (OOTB) with <my> nVidia card.
<flocculant> and here too :)
<drc> I was a fresh install, so that may be the difference.
<flocculant> Halamix2: try purging nvidia then reboot with nouveau
<flocculant> cfhowlett: there was a decision a cycle or so ago - to let xubuntu final beta help in here - ubuntu +1 is less helpful for us
<cfhowlett> flocculant, ah!  didn't know.  thank you.
<flocculant> that's ok - we don't get many people actually asking beta stuff - so should be low numbers
<Halamix2> Thank you, everything works fine :)
<ronin> my clipboard stopped working, how to "reset"
<SergioEDuran1> Hi there
<knome> hello
<SergioEDuran1> Hello
<SergioEDuran1>  somebody know about the libleveldb1 package?
<knome> why not ask the real question?
<SergioEDuran1> it is requested for Minetest but being installed
<knome> if it's required and installed, what's the problem?
<SergioEDuran1> it says that it will not be installed
<SergioEDuran1> "minetest depends on  libleveldb1 but will not beinstalled
<knome> can you pastebin the whole output?
<knome> !pastebin | SergioEDuran1
<ubottu> SergioEDuran1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<SergioEDuran1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/12597629/
<knome> ok, which xubuntu version are you using?
<SergioEDuran1> 15.10
<knome> well, ok, for starters, it's not released yet, so you shouldn't use it on production machines...
<knome> have you ran all updates?
<SergioEDuran1> yup
<knome> SergioEDuran1, to be sure, please run both "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" now
<SergioEDuran1> done
<SergioEDuran1> but I need to go
<SergioEDuran1> good bye
<SergioEDuran1> hehe
<knome> ok..
<SergioEDuran1> I will go to Best buy :)
<knome> have fun
<xubuntu09i> hi)
<jjlava> Hi all, I have an Xubuntu desktop computer and I'm trying to find a wireless USB stick that is plug and play. I have looked at Xubuntu documentation and tried several of them but I could not get them to work (Tenda and D-Link were no go).
<drc> I'm not sure what a "wireless USB stick" is?
<jjlava> Wireless USB adapter.
<bazhang> what does lsusb show as the 8 character code for that
<jjlava> I have an older desktop computer that doesn't have a wireless card. Just trying to make it work without a cable
<jjlava> Basically I'm trying to hook this old computer to my home wireless router. Sorry if I wasn't clear.
<bazhang> did you run lsusb and find the code yet jjlava
<jjlava> bazhang I did earlier, and I did the lsusb, got the code, tried to download software but got nowhere. I returned the wireless adapter. Did the same thing with the next one, no one at Micro Center knows anything about Linux, so I returned that one too. I'm just trying to find an adapter that works plug and play with Xubuntu if there is such a thing.
<bazhang> jjlava, what did a search of that code show as the chipset
<bazhang> if we know that finding drivers is doable
<bazhang> just saying dlink etc wont
<jjlava> bazhang- can't recall at present because I returned both of them. I downloaded the Tenda drivers from their website after I got the chipset version but no go.
<jjlava> So I want to try another one but my question is, is there any such thing as a plug-and-play wireless Internet adapter on Xubuntu? I
<bazhang> sure there are
<jjlava> I would like to know which ones since I have tried a couple. I've used Ubuntu for years but never had to deal with wireless Internet...this just a project box
<jjlava> It's no big deal, but I'm running out of patience for buying stuff that I can't get to work despite following instructions.
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<bazhang> jjlava, ^
<jjlava> Not trying to install a wireless card.
<bazhang> thats not about installing wireless cards
<bazhang> it shows the various wireless cards that work, including usb ones
<bazhang> you said out of the box
<bazhang> thats a list, there are other lists as well
<jjlava> I saw another list, guess I should go back to it. I do recall they were Ralink something or other. But I returned those and want to get another so I guess I need to go back to the list
<bazhang> ralink are very spotty
<bazhang> by out of the box, I recommend only ones that *work well* out of the box
<jjlava> I had two of them. Followed instructions exactly but I could not get them to work. So which ones "work well" out of the box, which is my original question... nothing from Micro Center obviously but I'm willing to buy from eBay or elsewhere
<bazhang> how many cards from the list I gave you have you tried a search for
#xubuntu 2016-09-26
<tangris> test
<tangris> hello?
<aw> hello
<aw> got a issue....black screen after upgrade to 16.04 lts
<aw> any help appreciated thanks
<ran> hi
<knome> hello.
<ran> do you know about a strange problem with xfce in the way it shows japanese or other east-asian languages characters?
<knome> nope. but if you describe your problem, somebody might be able to help
<ran> the problem started on 16.04. the japanese characters (for example) are a little lower on same line with other languages.
<ran> i think the problem is on xfce because i saw this problem on debian too.
<ran>  do you know about a strange problem with xfce in the way it shows japanese or other east-asian languages characters?
#xubuntu 2016-09-27
<ran> do you know about a strange problem with xfce in the way it shows japanese or other east-asian languages characters?
<xubuntu79w> Hello!
<BobL> I am a relative newby.  I just did the latest updates on my Acer Aspire netbook and lost all network connectivity.  No wired or wireless connections as a result of the update
<xubuntu47w> hello buddys
<xubuntu47w> i have a one problam
<xubuntu28w> can i ask hardware questions here?
<knome> if it's related to xubuntu, yes
<knome> otherwise you are likely better at ##hardware or something similar
<xubuntu28w> I want to use Xubuntu on five monitors as an extended desktop - I have four x16 slots available - what is the most supported card for me to get? I have the most recent version of Xubuntu
<knome> i'm running a dual-monitor setup with an nvidia card and no problems there - i use the proprietary driver, but i've understood the free driver is getting better by the day as well
<knome> i don't know if there are any optimus cards for desktops, but i'd avoid those as they are known to be not fully supported yet
<xubuntu28w> nvidia is well supported?
<knome> better than amd
<knome> well, that's my personal opinion and experience....
<xubuntu28w> well thats something to go off of
<xubuntu28w> if I don't play games and watch streaming video mostly, how much does graphic card video memory matter?
<pencilandpaper> You should be alright to watch videos xubuntu28w .
<pencilandpaper> As long as you have the proper graphics drivers installed if necessary.
<knome> i'm no hardware expert, but i would guess if you buy any modern GPU, you should be fine
<xubuntu28w> Ebay has them with 512mb ... I'm a little hesitant
<xubuntu28w> Ok, will Xubuntu support a dual monitor card like: NVIDIA Quadro FX 4800
#xubuntu 2016-09-28
<Wayward_Vagabond> Did my message get through last time either?
<Wayward_Vagabond> This wifi connection is unstable -_-
<debkad> hello, i'm using lubuntu 14.04.5 lts trusty, wonder about a good ppa or something to have xfce 4.12 , as i want to switch to the new xfce
<debkad> when googling i found 2 at least, one is using xubuntu-dev and another using upd8
<debkad> both ppa *
<debkad> it is died here, have a nice sleep
<Skarota> Hi, i have a pc with Xubuntu 14.10. The problem is that I can not see the WiFi icon, and then I can no longer connect manually. Someone has a solution?
<mmoai> hi. i'm using ubuntu 14.04 and my keyboads shortcuts (i.e. to start xfce4-appfinder) sometimes work and sometimes don't. The xfwm shortcuts always work
<mmoai> i'm not technically using xubuntu, i think, since I simply installed xfce4-desktop ontop of a normal ubuntu
<mmoai> i've tried some potential solutions to this, for example resetting all shortcuts to the default, making sure there are no duplicates in the corresponding file in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/...
<mmoai> it's "decided" if the shortcuts work immediately after logging in. That is, either they work from the beginning (after logging in) or they don't work at all
<mmoai> I would guess some xfce daemon does not start properly or starts twice or smth along the lines of that
<mmoai> but I don't know where to look for solutions to this problem
<xubuntu11i> hi
<leof2sun> !
<xubuntu18w> hi i got a question i done a fresh install of xubuntu 16.4 and i can not configure the disply but when i do the try xubuntu i can configure the display to what ever size i want
<xubuntu18w> how can i do it on the full install i have been trying for 3 days now
<xubuntu17i> Yakkety install seemed unusually quick. About nine minutes from beginning to end.
<pavlushka> wow
<Azrael84> Anyone else found it is quite tricky to resize windows in xubuntu? grabbing the edges has to be uber precise (this is my first time on xubuntu after many years of ubuntu)
<Azrael84> Is there a tweak to correct this?
<knome> Azrael84, try some of the tips here: http://xubuntu.org/news/window-resizing-in-xubuntu-and-xfce/
<Azrael84> thanks
<Azrael84> the alt and right-click method seems a good alternative
<knome> indeed, once you use it, you can't go back
<Azrael84> I'm also having some issues with resizing terminal splits (byobu)
<Azrael84> alt-shift up/down worked fine on ubuntu
<Azrael84> but in xubuntu it doesn't do much
<Azrael84> the split will seem to resize then bounce back to 50% 50%
<Azrael84> Any tips for that?
<knome> under settings manager -> window manager tweaks -> tab accessibility, you could change the "key to grab..." to something else than alt to see if it's overlapping with that
<knome> notice that for example this resize shortcut changes then
<Azrael84> I see, so it's actually the resize thing messing with byobu keyboard shortcuts?
<knome> no
<knome> but it *might* be that something else is using - or just stopping that key combo from working
<Azrael84> well I changed it to ctrl (the resize key, which is fine)
<Azrael84> but alt-shit -up/down is still no working
<Azrael84> not*
<knome> ok, then it's not that... was just an idea
<Azrael84> yeah, maybe it's on the right lines
<Azrael84> could there be another native xubuntu key that messes up alt-shit-up/down?
<knome> nope
<Azrael84> ah
<Azrael84> so it's just byobu and xfce don't play well ?
<knome> i don't use byobu myself, but i also haven't heard people mention this much, so it could of course be something completely different that is stopping the shortcut from working
<xubuntu69d> My clam av or clamtk won't update how do i fix?
<knome> at least not by not waiting for an answer for more than a minute
<knome> " :) "
<Justanick> Hi, what is the right way to start xfce in a x2go session?
<RoadRunner> Am using 14.04 LTS where many apps, defaults and settings have been changed. Will upgrading to 16.04 erase all of those changes?
<RoadRunner> ... or will the upgrade just change the kernel and nothing else?
<Rarrikins> RoadRunner: The upgrade will basically upgrade the kernel and programs to 16.04's version. It's supposed to not mess things up, but bugs happen.
<knome> your home directory is kept intact and if you have modified system configuration files, you should be asked which version you want to keep.
<Rarrikins> RoadRunner: Be particularly careful when it asks you whether you want to keep your old version of a configuration file or replace it with a new one.
<knome> always take backups before upgrading.
<RoadRunner> if 14.04 used app A and it was changed by me to app B, will upgrading to 16.04 revert me to a new version of app A or skip it just upgrading my chosen app B?
<Rarrikins> RoadRunner: If you used apt install to install it, it should still stay installed, but upgraded to 16.04's version of it.
<Rarrikins> RoadRunner: It might add some apps, but it tries to keep anything you manually install using apt install.
<RoadRunner> ok so it tries to keep my new apps but will it try to intall the ones I removed as well...?
<Rarrikins> RoadRunner: It's possible it will.
<RoadRunner> and with configs of existing apps I guess I should just say 'no' to all new config changes...
<RoadRunner> in a nut shell, what are the main advantages of 16 over 14 and is an upgrade really recomended?
<knome> RoadRunner, 14.04 is EOL next april, so the upgrade is no just recommended, you will have to do it sooner or later - pretty soon anyway
<RoadRunner> eol?
<knome> end of life, not supported
<RoadRunner> I thought lts's are suppose to be supported for 4 or 5 years?
<knome> for xubuntu, they are 3 years, and it's specifically mentioned in the release announcement, which you clearly haven't read
<RoadRunner> or read and forgot
<Rarrikins> RoadRunner: Ubuntu is 5 years, a lot of the flavors like Xubuntu are only 3.
<RoadRunner> but in any case, if 14 is supported till next april, why is it already giving a no upgrade to stack message?
<RoadRunner> did I misunderstand something?
<knome> no more point releases are being done
<RoadRunner> but the apps are still automatically upgraded?
<knome> those that get SRU's
<RoadRunner> sru's?
<knome> stable release upgrade
<knome> eg. upgrades to old stable/LTS releases.
<knome> or "stable release updates" really
<RoadRunner> got it, thanks :)
<RoadRunner> btw, on average, how frequent are point releases in Xubuntu?
<Rarrikins> Every six months.
<RoadRunner> so perhaps a prudent course of action would be to wait till Jan '17 for the next point release for the current bugs in 16 to be fixed?
<Gaming4LifeDE> hi. so i don't have an internet connection on my machine (intel atom 230, 4gb ram)
<Gaming4LifeDE> i can't connect through ethernet. any ideas?
<xangua> RoadRunner: any specific bug?
<RoadRunner> xangua: the ones mentioned in the release notes (like those pertaining to Thunar)
<xangua> Probably until next major release or you can try, on your own risk, some PPA repository
<knome> if only we knew what's wrong with thunar...
<xubuntu127> Hello, suddenly my desktop screen is gone. I get the message: "the desktop application is unexpectedly closed". What now??
<knome> Gaming4LifeDE, which xubuntuy version?
<knome> xubuntu127, which xubuntu version?
<xubuntu127> Xubuntu version 14.04
<Gaming4LifeDE> 16.04.1
<knome> xubuntu127, try running 'xfdesktop'
<knome> Gaming4LifeDE, new installation or upgrade?
<Gaming4LifeDE> new
<Gaming4LifeDE> didn't work on the live medium either
<xubuntu127> I did the command "gdk-pixbuf-query-loaders > /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache" and enter but got the message: "entrance denied"
<Rarrikins> RoadRunner: They usually come out at the end of April (xx.04) or the end of October (xx.10).
<xubuntu127> Also with the command "sudo" beforehand it didn't work
<Rarrikins> RoadRunner: But if you use a non-LTS version, you have to upgrade before nine months have passed, since non-LTS versions aren't supported after they're nine months old.
<knome> Rarrikins, that's not what "point releases" are
<Rarrikins> knome: What are point releases?
<knome> 14.04.1, 14.04.2, ...
<Rarrikins> Ahh, I see.
<Rarrikins> Thanks.
<knome> np
<RoadRunner> knome: then, you would agree with waiting till the next point release for an update to 16?
<knome> it's no guarantee that the thunar bugs are fixed by then, but if you rather wait, then why not
<knome> obviously an LTS->LTS upgrade can always bring some unexpected things, so do it when you have time to tweak and work potential issues
<RoadRunner> especially since I don't feel like doing a ton of backups and then god knows how much cleaning and tunning...
<RoadRunner> yep
<knome> the amount of backup and cleaning is the same, regardless if you upgrade now or later though
<RoadRunner> I guess on this, I'd rather procrastinate :)
<RoadRunner> cheers and thanks again
#xubuntu 2016-09-29
<xubuntu00i> hekp
<sorinello_> Hello. I am looking at http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/09/download-ubuntu-16-10-beta-2-flavors but I don't see anything related to Xubuntu
<knome> sorinello_, yes, that's because xubuntu didn't release beta 2
<sorinello_> thanks knome
<jeno> how would i get a shell script to start on boot-up?
<xubuntu00o> hi is there a possibility to upgrade xubuntu 10.4 to 16.04 or do I have to install everything new
<knome> nope.
<xubuntu00o> okay thanks, have a good day
<pavlushka> any help with "samba --configure" workaround? coz bu default it fails in 2:4.3.11?
<pavlushka> *by default
<Gaming4LifeDE> hi. so i need to load a driver for nvidia ethernet adapter. how can i do that and which driver to use?
<Gaming4LifeDE> help? :o anyone?
<Fendo1> buona sera, sapete se è possibile installare hplip 3.16.9 su xubuntu?
<Fendo1> Grazie mille
<Unit193> Fendo1: Hello, this is an English speaking channel, but if you need help in another language...
<Unit193> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Fendo1> Sorry
<Fendo1> Good evening can I install hplip 3.16.9 on Xubuntu? Thank
<Unit193> Not even the next release is slated to have .9 in it.
<Fendo1> Thank you
<Unit193> Debian has it, so that's some decent news then.
#xubuntu 2016-09-30
<xubuntu01o> need help. google chrome was shutdown every 45 second
<xubuntu01o> im xubuntu user
<xubuntu01o> xfce ver 4.10
<xubuntu01o> xubuntu 13
<Gotolei> what hoops do i need to jump through to get a connected android phone to show its battery level in the power manager applet?
<xubuntu65o> Not a Howlett of Somerset, England?
<cfhowlett> distant relations perhaps.
<xubuntu65o> Ah well
<David_M> Hi. I downloaded Xubuntu iso and burned it on flash using dd. sudo dd if=xubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4096 sent and recieved data are the same but it shows 1.3 GB size. During download it showed 1,18 GB. What's wrong?
<fpghost84> Is there a way to have X just minimize programs rather than completely close them? For example transmission just dies and doesn't go to tray like it would it Ubuntu...
<dkessel> hey. so i just got an external monitor. i am struggling to get xfce-settings to configure it as i want it.
<dkessel> basically, i want the desktop to extend to the right. i can only get it to extend to the right, though.
<dkessel> is there any way that i can change the alignment of the screens?
<dkessel> the title of the tool suggests that it can, but i don't get it....
<dkessel> ah, to the left, not to the right. i want to extend to the left. to the right is working out-of-the-box...
<dkessel> drag and drop is not working, hm...
<dkessel> nvm
<xubuntu05i> hello, good aftemon
<xubuntu05i> show:
<choki> yay they fixed all the stupid bugs :3
<choki> omg i'm so happy gonna install xubuntu now :3
<choki> no more freezing lightdm
<patc_> hi
<patc_> sorry,fine! I have windows 10 installed on my ssd, I have another sata hd with two partition that I only use for storage. I`ve formatted one the two partition on the HD and I installed xubuntu on it making one partition for swap, one for / and one for /home. When I restarted the system with no USB drive I got the error reboot and select proper boot media etc. I ve tryed to change boot priorities with no results. I can only boot from t
<patc_> formatting the xubuntu partition, can i fix the issue without doing it? if not, what should i do to install xubuntu successfully?
<patc_> anyone?:(
<Guest89435> !ops
<Guest89435> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Myrtti, Pricey, knome, bazhang, ikonia, Flannel, elky, mneptok, Pici, pleia2, Unit193, holstein or genii!
<Guest89435> !ops
<Guest89435> !ops
<Guest89435> !ops
<Guest89435> !ops
<Guest89435> !ops
<knome>  
<xubuntu02i> what do you like about xubuntu?
#xubuntu 2016-10-01
<G33kDude> Any kind of ETA on some Thunar stability patches?
<bekks> ETA: when it's done :P
<G33kDude> bekks: good answer :)
<pinkshady> Scott discusses how his SJW neighbor called the cops, hired an attorney, and is trying to get him kicked out of his house. All because of “peace and love”.
<pinkshady> http://www.renegadetribune.com/scott-roberts-misguided-altruism-misdirected-anger/
<krytarik> pinkshady: Wrong place for this.
<blastedt> hey, how do i join a network?
<blastedt> i put what i believe to be the right settings into a new network in network manager and it doesn't connect to it
<blastedt> is there autodiscovery anywhere
#xubuntu 2016-10-02
<Rarrikins> What's the standard way of running GUI programs as root? gksudo seems to not be installed by default.
<Unit193> `pkexec` and hope it has a policy file.
<Rarrikins> It fails saying it can't connect to Mir (http://pastebin.com/R98dwxbV).
<Rarrikins> Should I file a bug report?
<Unit193> See /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/com.ubuntu.pkexec.mousepad.policy for example.
<Rarrikins> That exists. Do I need to edit it or create one for gnome-disks or something?
<Unit193> Right, and no that's mousepad's.  So far I've just heard "use pkexec, it's better" with no real action plan or seemingly integration.  You can either write one, or just install gksu.
<Rarrikins> OK, thanks.
<Unit193> (IOW, I don't know.  Writing one would work, so would going back to the old method.)
<Unit193> !pkexec | Not exactly the most useful
<ubottu> Not exactly the most useful: pkexec is a PolicyKit tool that allows an authorized user to run (graphical) applications as another user, similar to !gksu.
<funkytwig> Hi, I fired up the livecd of the latest version and it loaded but when I plugged in a USB stick it did not mount.  A hard drive also did not mount.  Does this mean if I intall it I will not be able to mount such devices?
<xubuntu11w> hi
<xubuntu11w> hi everyone, i got an issue, yesterday i bought laptop and i installed xubuntu with pendrive and i have restarted the laptop , from now when i start laptop it shows "an operating system wasn't found. try disconnecting any drives that don't contain an operating system.", and i cant run live cd, or install xubuntu again anymore beacuse it crushes and i cant do anything. anyone know whats going on ?
<xubuntu11w> anyone?
<dixie7z> hello all.... i'm trying to update xubuntu 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts but when I click upgrade, nothing happens... i also used sudo update-manager -d
<dixie7z> and sudo apt-get update && sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<r00tobo> dixie7z, I prefer a clean install
<dixie7z> I changed sources.list to xenial. now it works
<r00tobo> ok, good ;)
<dixie7z> r00tobo, i have too much programs installed... i don't want to install everything again
<r00tobo> dixie7z, do you have any hooked up PPAs ?
<dixie7z> yes
<r00tobo> how many?
<r00tobo> 3 - 4 - 10 ?
<dixie7z> 5
<dixie7z> why
<r00tobo> then go to their page and make sure they are supporting xenial
<dixie7z> oh ok... well... the upgrade process already started... if somthing doesn't support it no big deal, i will fix that afterwards
<dixie7z> my biggest problem is AMD drivers
<dixie7z> r00tobo, i heard that something changed in 16.04
<dixie7z> i hope that that change doesn't break my system
<r00tobo> maybe the systemvinit to systemctl
<r00tobo> oh the AMD driver is no longer supported for a closed driver
<xubuntu43w> по русски кто-нибудь понимает?
<xubuntu43w> The program FreeCAD background color of the tooltip (light blue), and the font color (pale gray) merge with each other, which makes difficult to read tips.
<xubuntu43w>  In other programs the tips color black and white
<dixie7z> hello guys.... i have a problem.... i upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04.... I have AMD card.... HD 6870... now my display doesnt detect two monitors and correct resolution :(
<dixie7z> i only need it to detect two monitors and correct resolution... i don't use it for gaming... please help
<dixie7z> upgrade.... worst decision ever
<asdfdsf> Hi, I -have a werid -problem. When sometimes my keyboard adds a - to some keys. Also if i leave it and wait it will start typeing hyphens repetedly.
<dixie7z> can someone tell me how to downgrade if there is no solution to this problem
<asdfdsf> @dixier7z http://askubuntu.com/questions/49869/how-to-roll-back-ubuntu-to-a-previous-version
<xubuntu63w> hello I am in need of some assistance installing xubuntu
<xubuntu63w> ASUS RoG computer keeps freezing while installing xubuntu
#xubuntu 2017-09-25
<bliii> chromium does not allow one to sign up (so as to sync) with any (thus far) version of Linux and xfce. help.
<xubuntu97i> Hi, someone knows how to activate wireless connection, I have a broadcom card
<xubuntu97i> :(
#xubuntu 2017-09-27
<Guest24493> hi
<Guest24493> can someone help me
<Guest24493> am trying
<Guest24493> to solce a problem
<bazhang> ask
<glitchd> is there a way to update only the kernel? im using xubuntu 16.04.3, and the latest kernel is 4.10 and my system is running kernel 4.4.0-96.
<bazhang> glitchd, checked the mainline yet
<glitchd> bazhang, huh?
<bazhang> !mainline > glitchd
<ubottu> glitchd, please see my private message
<glitchd> i see the msg, but dont clearly understand it
<bazhang>  The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel
<bazhang> so you want a more recent kernel to test with
<bazhang> correct or no
<glitchd> i was thinking that i might be a good thing to update the kernel since it seems to be a few releases behind already, with it being 4.4.0-96 and the kernel release being somewhere around 4.10 already
<glitchd> but if its not suggested, then ill just skip doing that.
<bazhang> !info linux-image-generic aardvark
<ubottu> 'aardvark' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, y
<bazhang> !info linux-image-generic artful
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.12.13 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 13 kB
<bazhang> 4.13.0.12.13
<bazhang> thats from the soon to be released next version
<bazhang> 17.10
<glitchd> yea i have so many things setup on this install that i dont want to reinstall atm, so i probably wont be upgrading to 17.10.
<glitchd> thats the one thing i dont like about ubuntu.
<bazhang> just a fyi
<glitchd> right on
<glitchd> so would you say its a good idea to upgrade the kernel on this install, or not?
<bazhang> you want stable or not
<glitchd> i just want less system hangs tbh
<glitchd> thought this would be a good/possible solution
<bazhang> is there any evidence gambling on a more recent kernel is going to do that
<glitchd> not that i can provide
<bazhang> 'system hangs'
<bazhang> doing what, when, how
<glitchd> if i open a few applications the system slows to a crawl and stops responding for a period of time
<bazhang> whats the ram, which apps
<glitchd> 8gb ram, i think i have 4gb swap, and app id say it would be chromium with maybe 4-5 tabs open, a terminal, and a thunar browser.
<bazhang> in top whats the biggest hog
<glitchd> when i check the task manager itll show like 10-15% cpu usage and high memory usage with like 17% swap usage
<glitchd> but the system is unresponsive
<bazhang> yes, what about top
<bazhang> which is eating the most
<glitchd> ill have to check the next time its happening
<bazhang> hsve you tried a much lighter de
<glitchd> thought xfce was a pretty light dm, compared to unity or the like
<bazhang> not so much
<glitchd> not a fan of gnome, or unity, and im away that there are a good amount more
<glitchd> i prefer to stay where im comfortable
<bazhang> I have a 12 yr old thinkpad with just 2gb that runs gnome3 fine
<glitchd> ive used xfce for a long while and am pretty familiar with it
<glitchd> ive always had serious speed issues with gnome
<glitchd> across several different laptops
<glitchd> most of the laptop had 8 gb ram too
<bazhang> well, this is purely for troubleshooting purposes
<glitchd> ok?
<bazhang> to eliminate eash possible cause, step by step
<glitchd> ok?
<bazhang> these are merely suggestions to your 'system hangs/speed issues'
<glitchd> are you suggesting something, because you lost me..
<bazhang> yes
<bazhang> try a different DE
<glitchd> youre suggesting gnome3?
<bazhang> lighter
<bazhang> lxde/opnbox
<glitchd> never like the look of openbox tbh
<glitchd> id like to try and stay in xfce if possible
<glitchd> not sure if lxde can or will run xfce
<glitchd> or if im even thinking about this the right way..
<bazhang> they are both DE how could they
<glitchd> like is said in my last response..
<bazhang> no one is suggesting you completely abandon xfce4
<bazhang> a simple login to the diferent DE
<glitchd> ohhh...lol
<bazhang> same machine, sfce still there
<bazhang> xfce
<glitchd> rightright
<glitchd> ill have to give it a try i suppose
<bazhang> clearly there are serious issues if you hvae 8gb and xfce runs slow and hangs
<glitchd> thats what i was thinking
<bazhang> I am suggesting the most basic of troubleshooting tips, yet you seem hesitant to even try the very first
<bazhang> I wont push it any further
<glitchd> i misunderstood your suggestion, thought you were referring to a full reintsall
<bazhang> a single command, install it, lougout and in again
<glitchd> but im open to trying other de's i suppose
<glitchd> i can see any harm in it
<bazhang> I never mentioned anything at all about any sort of install/reinstall whatsoever
<glitchd> like i said then, it was a misunderstanding on my part
<bazhang> you were asking about the very big gamble on choosing random higher kernels to fix that
<glitchd> not really a random kernel..
<bazhang> sure it is
<glitchd> thought it was the next kernel release..
<bazhang> the ones on LTS are there for stability
<glitchd> geeze i didnt think of it like that
<bazhang> what kind of PPA and outside repos do you have on there
<glitchd> so if i was to update the kernel, it would be best to upgrade it to the next lts kernel then. instead of a ".10" kernel.
<glitchd> not sure
<bazhang> next LTS is 18.04
<bazhang> thats a long ways away
<glitchd> for me next lts would be 17.04
<glitchd> im on 16.04
<bazhang> no
<bazhang> 17.04 is not LTS
<bazhang> thats a nine month only support cycle
<glitchd> thought all ".04's" were lts?
<bazhang> nopers
<glitchd> well dam.
<glitchd> so only some .04 releases are lts?
<bazhang> 12/14/16/18
<bazhang> see a pattern?
<glitchd> yes, yes i do.
<glitchd> noted.
<glitchd> only even numbered releases are lts then
<bazhang> what outside repos do you have on that
<glitchd> http://i.imgur.com/fO3tNHk.png
<bazhang> some PPA or no
<glitchd> i think so, is there a way to tell specifically?
<glitchd> welp, ive got some things to go do, but ill probably be back later to hash this out some more, thx bud. adios!
<bazhang> npx
#xubuntu 2017-09-28
<xubuntu68d> wifi drive
<butter> I did pv -tpreb /dev/zero | sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1 . is there any way ofudoing it?
#xubuntu 2017-09-29
<michals> hi. So I'm trying to reinstall ALSA using  .deb packages from this site: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/alsa-daily/+packages
<michals> however, I can't find the one that works with my xubuntu
<michals> 4.10.0-35-generic #39~16.04.1-Ubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> what's wrong with the alsa in the repos ?
<michals> Error!  The dkms.conf for this module includes a BUILD_EXCLUSIVE directive which does not match this kernel/arch.  This indicates that it should not be built.
<michals> I checked all 3 Xenial packages
<bazhang> michals, why are yuo messing iwth alsa at all
<michals> xubuntu doesn't recognize my soundcard at all
<bazhang> michals, which one
<michals> I have asus e200ha, soundcard is integrated (conexant)
<bazhang> michals, and which version of xubuntu
<michals> bazhang, 16.04
<michals> VERSION="16.04.3 LTS (Xenial Xerus)"
<well_laid_lawn> https://wiki.debian.org/InstallingDebianOn/Asus/E200HA
<well_laid_lawn> "Unfortunately Intel doesn't support Linux on Cherry Trail Atom SOCs, so this laptop has problems with audio "
<michals> so the only option are non-debian distros?
<michals> or there will be no sound with linux at all?
<bazhang> Bug 1563110
<ubottu> bug 1563110 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "No sound on Asus e200ha, intel sst with cx2072x codec" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1563110
<bazhang> fix committed
<michals> bazhang I'm confused about "committed" part. So is it solved?
<well_laid_lawn> check the last post in that bug report
<michals> ok, thank you bazhang and well_laid_dawn, seems like I'm on right track
<well_laid_lawn> from that report there is a patcch on github for sound
<michals> unfortunately not for 16.04, but I will upgrade to 17.04
<bazhang> np
<xubuntu23d> Help! installing xubuntu 16.04 under Oracle Virtualbox problem
<franksands> Hello, I wanted to know if it's possible to make an unatended and offline install of xubuntu 17.04
<franksands> I tried several solutions from stackoverflow and askubuntu but they usually fail when selecting packages to install
<slickymasterWork> https://askubuntu.com/questions/122505/how-do-i-create-a-completely-unattended-install-of-ubuntu#122506 | franksands
<slickymasterWork> franksands check that link ^^
<franksands> yeah, thanks, but I already tried that
<franksands> it fails when trying to download updates from apt
<genii> Make an offline mirror, use that in the preseed file
<franksands> how do I do that?
<genii> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Zesty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
 * genii slaps ubottu
<genii> apt-mirror
<franksands> thanks
<umbreon_> hello?
<umbreon_> is anyone here?
<umbreon_> ok....
<knome> nobody answered in one minute?
<knome> how slow...
<genii> heh
<knome> i mean, those volunteers must be slacking!
 * genii gets ready to wait another week in #blackberry for someone to say Hi
<knome> umbreon_, or in other words... why not ask your real question and find out if people are lurking?
<umbreon_> okay, So i windows no longer boots after i installed xubuntu. I tried using boot-repair but it wont open after i installed it. So then i tried to use the live boot repair version and it didnt let me move my mouse so i couldnt connect to internet like it says. does anyone know what i shold do to get boot repair to work? also if theres any other information i should list tell me. Also sorry for being rude
<umbreon_> i think im lagging
#xubuntu 2017-09-30
<xubuntu15i> Hello all!
<roses> playing a game on fulscreen it crashed, I exied the game and all graphics are now messed up. I now need to restart x, right?
<roses> how do I do it?
<tuxakadjseb> Graphics drivers ?
<roses> do I need to install graphics drivers?
<tuxakadjseb> Which is your graphic card ?
<roses> can you help me with livestream?
<roses> I dont know how to save a tream to a file
<roses> solved
<wook_> hi i'm wondering what's the xubuntu equivilant of the "desktop sharing"  that comes with vanilla ubuntu?
<wook_> the app that allows u to configure a host computer for remote desktop, i can find it on ubuntu studio, and can find the instructions for linuxmint or ubuntu unity, but not for xubuntu
<well_laid_lawn> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<wook_> so i configured vino and created a password, and then trying to follow instructions i found when i googled using remmina, i filled in the IP address of the host machine, selected VNC, filled in the password, and whenever i try to connect it gives me the message "unable to connect to VNC server", any suggestions? i'm open to other remote desktop clients, just trying to get this thing working....
<well_laid_lawn> wook_:  you should check that there is a vnc server running
<wook_> in another channel they suggested running "/usr/lib/vino/vino-server --sm-disable" and i see a server running, but i'm still unable to connect to it remotely
#xubuntu 2017-10-01
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> good evenimg
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> hello
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> good evening
<Droid_Dolphin_Wa> How to a start or restart / access the cups httpcontroll panel
<jarnos> Is LTS Enablement Stack enabled in latest Xubuntu 16.04 by default?
<jarnos> i.e. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#Desktop
<flocculant> jarnos: I believe that's so, 16.04.3 iso has linux-generic-hwe-16.04
#xubuntu 2018-09-24
<friendlyGoat> thankfully i fixed something so i only have two things to find out, ones super simple so im gonna type it in here
<friendlyGoat> i might sound dumb with this but whats the second session on my login screen?
<friendlyGoat> one says XFCE4 Session and ones just Xubuntu-Desktop
<friendlyGoat> i read the XFCE4-session is just a raw barebones version of XFCE4 and xubuntu-desktop which im on now is what i can customize and all?
<friendlyGoat> is there a way i can delete that extra session?
<friendlyGoat> anyone on?
<misko_> hey diogenes_ I've finaly managed to work around the issue when the icon position resets on login/reboot
<diogenes_> misko_, and what was it?
<misko_> I remove the write permission of .config/xfce/desktop on logout/shutdown/reboot and change them back to 755 on login
<misko_> https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?pid=49764#p49764
<diogenes_> oh ok i see, i just never use icons on desktop that's why i didn't even have a vlue that such bug can exist :)
<misko_> The first script runs on startup. The second I use for logout/shutdown. That bug is here for a long long time :)
<misko_> Preety nice application http://xlunch.org/ but it will run under xfdesktop in desktop mode. This is great for openbox.
<HalfWord> I have a following problem with Xubuntu Bionic...
<HalfWord> when the computer first boots up, it suspends fine
<HalfWord> however, if I try suspending it afterwards, it won't
<HalfWord> I get desktop notification by DBus and PowerManager (i think) saying something about "suspend or shutdown already in progress"
<HalfWord> not only that I can't suspend, but the computer won't shutdown either
<HalfWord> Xfce logs out and it just stays at login screen
<HalfWord> the only way to shut it down is to go to console and either login and use poweroff command (I believe sometimes this doesn't work too) or hit ctrl-alt-del
<HalfWord> and after it executes the manual shutdown sequence, THEN the machine goes to suspend
<HalfWord> powers off only after I bring it out of suspend
<HalfWord> what gives?
<brainwash> HalfWord: I recall reading about this issue on launchpad
<HalfWord> there are some bugreports, but it seems no solution so far...
<HalfWord> it's hard to pinpoint the culprit... is it dbus, systemd, kernel, some power management components...?
<brainwash> bug 1441253
<ubottu> bug 1441253 in systemd (Ubuntu) "hanging suspend job prevents shutdown" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1441253
<HalfWord> I could've suspected it would be systemd... damn that piece of bloatware
<HalfWord> I've never had problems like that before systemd :(
<brainwash> I would temporary disable xfce4-powermanger and/or light-locker, and see if this issue still occurs
<HalfWord> tnx, I've now disabled the suspend timer in the xfce4-powermanager, will see how it fares...
<brainwash> also, there may be some hint in "journalctl"
<HalfWord> tnx, haven't checked that yet, only dmesg and syslog but no clues there...
<HalfWord> I guess The Monster's log might have some
<brainwash> https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=82670
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 82670 in general "logind fails to suspend anymore after random number of suspends" [Normal,Resolved: worksforme]
<brainwash> ohhh
<brainwash> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/1025478/linux/cannot-suspend-after-some-time-of-idle/
<brainwash> this one has an interesting comment
<brainwash> "It seems that this issue was closely related to lightdm and light-locker. light-locker switches VT to lightdm's one and suspend action is going on in parallel. Seems nvidia cannot handle this correctly."
<HalfWord> great
<HalfWord> that's probably it, I have a nvidia card
<brainwash> and you use the nvidia driver? or the open source one?
<HalfWord> nvidia driver
<brainwash> there are quite some issues with the closed source one in 18.04 iirc
<brainwash> ok
<HalfWord> I've switched to the closed binary one because I had some issued
<HalfWord> issues*
<HalfWord> the last link shows problems identical to mine
<HalfWord> so that's it... perhaps I should switch back to nouveau
<brainwash> if possible, I suggest that you add that info to the linked launchpad report
<HalfWord> but I had problems with some applications, the whole window content would flash and disappear and reappear... so it wasn't very usable
<HalfWord> perhaps I should try with another card... an ATI one...
<brainwash> keep the nvidia driver and use another screen locker then?
<HalfWord> that seems like a good option
<HalfWord> which one might I try?
<brainwash> xscreensaver probably, but it's not fancy looking compared to light-locker
<brainwash> there are various other minimal locker also
<HalfWord> ugh... I've used xscreensaver for years and been sooo happy when I finally switched to a more modern one like light-locker ;)
<brainwash> maybe mate-screensaver
<brainwash> I haven't tried that one yet
<brainwash> one would have to add it manually to /usr/bin/xflock4
<brainwash> xflock4 being a simple script that just calls the locker
<brainwash> so, mate-screensaver has to run on session start, and xflock4 would need to run "mate-screensaver-command --lock"
<brainwash> same for gnome-screensaver, but that may be in a bad shape
<brainwash> gnome abandoned it years ago
<HalfWord> well, I've just returned to good ol' xscreensaver ;)
<HalfWord> we'll see how it goes
<brainwash> ok
<HalfWord> thanks again, I hope this will help
<brainwash> you're welcome
<HalfWord> at least xscreensaver has one advantage... it's fast, accepts the password even before the screen wakes up :)
<HalfWord> I'll try to suspend this bucket of bolts now... if I succeed, I'll timeout ;)
<HalfWord> see you guys
<cheets> Hmm. I just logged in after fresh bootup and my system tray has two wifi icons. They appear to be linked to the same app, but the wifi signal strength indicator looks slightly different
<cheets> I just removed one :)
<cheets> Bish bosh
<Spass> cheets, that's a known bug, sometimes tray icons (Network and Redshift in my case) get duplicated
<Spass> you can restart your panel "xfce4-panel -r" or hide those icons in the Notification Area (then expand arrow would be displayed instead)
<lava> since today's packet upgrades i get loads of these errors: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xBsxQKXHSn/ on xubuntu 18.10
<lava> and this seems to bring a series of problems, onboard is not working properly anymore, but also pulseaudio cannot start most of the time
<lava> also .xsession-errors is full of these "AT-SPI: Could not obtain desktop path or name"
#xubuntu 2018-09-25
<Kalov> hello xubunters
<dead_moroz> hello
<RudyValencia> is there an easy to use MIDI sequencing tool and a way to use SoundFonts without a SoundBlaster card?
<kumul> RudyValencia, yes
<Tektronik> hi !
<Tektronik> quelqu'un serait-il pourquoi lors de ma dernière mise à jour xubuntu, j'ai de temps en temps un disque fantôme qui apparait sur le bureau, d'environ 4,1Gio
<Tektronik> au faît je ne peux ni l'ouvrir ni l'éjecter, bien sûr lorsqu'il est présent
<Spass> !fr | Tektronik
<ubottu> Tektronik: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Tektronik> ok i am going to try translating
<rud0lf> hello.. i set in .local/share/Thunar/sendto a custom activator (.desktop file) named leopard.ovh (it sends file to my web server).. unfortunately, after every use it creates new entry "userapp-leopard.ovh-??????.desktop" in .local/share/applications (?????? being 6 random characters and numbers)
<rud0lf> so when i select "open from" it sometimes show 10 or more "open with leopard.ovh"
<rud0lf> my /home/rud0lf dir mode is 711 if that matters
<rud0lf> maybe touch 26^6 files to exhaust it? ;)
<brainwash> rud0lf: I would check the Xfce bug tracker
<rud0lf> thanks
<brainwash> https://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=14118
<ubottu> bugzilla.xfce.org bug 14118 in General ""sendto" file from registering itself in the "open with" list" [Normal,New]
<RedSoxFan07> Anybody here having an issue where after they log in their background displays but the rest of the desktop environment doesn't show up until they hop into the CLI (Ctrl+Alt+F2) and back into the desktop environment(Ctrl+Alt+F2)?
<diogenes_> RedSoxFan07, never heard of that
<Spass> RedSoxFan07, I had that issue couple times in my VM install (18.10), but never on a real hardware
<RedSoxFan07> Could my GT 1030 be the cause? Or maybe a bad update for its driver?
<RedSoxFan07> Which GPUs are you guys using?
<Spass> GTX650Ti with "nvidia" drivers from the official repo, Xubuntu 18.04, no issues, only in VM
#xubuntu 2018-09-26
<xubuntu24w> What is the best way to write the 18.04 image to mass storage in Windows 10 right now?
<xubuntu24w> I have Cygwin installed, so dd is an option
<xubuntu24w> UNetbootin it is
<Unit193> I thought linux live usb creator was good, but that's been a few years.
<Babloyi> is there something in thunar that by default blocks users from changing permissions of regular files?
<Babloyi> I made a build of this thing for linux, and when I check the permissions, it says it is executable, but gives the message "Allowing untrusted programs to run presents a security risk to your system"
<Babloyi> and I can't even click anything in the Permissions tab of the properties, except to move to the other tabs
<Babloyi> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root are the permissions for the file
<Babloyi> but even in the terminal it then says "Permission Denied" when I try running it
<Babloyi> nevermind, shifting it to home instead of the separate partition worked
<Babloyi> why is executing stuff on the separate partition blocked?
<brainwash> Babloyi: ntfs partition?
<brainwash> also, can you run it via terminal?
<Babloyi> nope
<Babloyi> says Permission Denied
<Babloyi> how do you tell what sort of partition a partition is?
<Babloyi> gparted doesn't come installed by default?
<brainwash> I'd think that it does
<brainwash> at least it's present in the live session
<Babloyi> Command 'gparted' not found, but can be installed with:
<Spass> Gparted is only on liveCD, it's not installed by default
<Babloyi> weird
<Babloyi> is there a way to just check without installing gparted?
<brainwash> try the 'mount' command
<pubmain> Is there any way to make switching from XFCE to LightDM more fluid?  Especially when locking the screen.  It seems the LightDM login screen, XFCE, and LightDM lock screen all use different resolutions.
<brainwash> pubmain: using the open source graphics driver for your GPU should help with that
<brainwash> the nvidia driver is known to cause issues with VT switching
<pubmain> That sucks
<brainwash> other than that, using another screen locker is the way to go
<pubmain> I'll probably look into other screen lockers
<brainwash> xscreensaver or mate-screensaver/gnome-screensaver
<pubmain> I'll give it a shot, thanks brainwash
<brainwash> good luck :)
#xubuntu 2018-09-27
<jarnos> Software Updaters opens and shows no items, but "125,6 MB will be downloaded" in 16.04. How do I see what would be downloaded?
<diogenes_> jarnos, with sudo apt upgrade it must show the packages that are going to be updated
<jarnos> diogenes_, one of them is firefox. But why it is not seen in the list in SU?
#xubuntu 2018-09-28
<ArhTwo> Hello. Just testing this out! Just got Xubuntu up and running.  8-)
<Unit193> Congrats!
<ArhTwo> Ty ty!
<dead_moroz> hello xubunters
<Babloyi> join #xubuntu-offtopic
<Babloyi> errr
<Unit193> /
<Babloyi> yes :D
<Unit193> I had a spare.
<Babloyi> at least it wasn't "msg nickserv password"
<HalfWord> brainwash and others: thanks again for your help the other day
<HalfWord> I have no more suspend problems after deciphering the source of problem to be the nvidia and light-locker combo
#xubuntu 2018-09-29
<seadototter> Hello hello!
#xubuntu 2018-09-30
<glitchd> hello all
<glitchd> having a slight issue with my sudoers file, looking for a bit of insight
<brainwash> that does not sound xubuntu specific
<brainwash> #ubuntu may be the better place to ask
<glitchd> i have tried asking in there, but i never get a response..
<glitchd> brainwash, lmao i just got a response....go figure, thx
<brainwash> heh :)
#xubuntu 2019-09-23
<Guest_55> hey, anyone here?
<Guest_55> I was wondering...
<Guest_55> in a plain xubuntu install
<Guest_55> is there any compiler?
<Guest_55> i tried g++ and gcc without success
<Unit193> You can install build-essential
<Guest_55> I know...
<Guest_55> But I was wondering...
<Guest_55> nothing without installing?
<Unit193> IIRC, no.
<Guest_55> IIRC?
<Guest_55> ok
<Guest_55> if I recall correctly, sorry...
<Guest_55> the javascript console?
<Guest_55> Does that count as a compiler?
<Guest_55> there is also the python interpreter...
<Guest_55> It sounds strange to me that there is no c compiler...
<Guest_55> Should be strange also that git is not installed...
<Guest_55> I mean
<Guest_55> why?
<Unit193> Precisely: Why?  This is a binary distribution, a lot of users simply have no need for a C compiler.
<Guest_55> there is python, there is javascript
<Guest_55> I was just experimenting with an offline virtual machine
<Guest_55> I assumed that in order to update it had to compile something sometimes...
<Guest_55> I guess that it gets only binaries then...
<Unit193> Those are interpreted languages, not compiled.
<Guest_55> true, but still higher level than c
<Guest_55> I assumed that in a 1.5 gigabytes of image somehow git and gcc could fit...
<Guest_55> and vim maybe...
<Guest_55> WAIT WAIT WAIT
<Guest_55> gdb is there?!
<Guest_55> Why do you have a debugger without a compiler?
<Guest_55> That's SOOOO wrong!
<Guest_55> There must be an hidden c compiler somewhere
<Guest_55> Really?!?
<Guest_55> Am I the only one asking this question?
<Guest_55> Unit193, you lied to me!
<Guest_55> There is a compiler
<Guest_55> is just not aliased
<Guest_55> and completely muted
<Guest_55> it is in /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7.4.0 under the name cc1
<Guest_55> Thank you for misleading me
<Guest_55> very helpful community!
<nikolam> I again have problem with displaying audio volume notification, after changing volume level in upper right corner
<nikolam> Displaying notification interferes with changing volume level after I just changed, notification is displayed over the volume and I can't change volume until notification closes
<nikolam> solution would be to move notification displaying position not to display over the volume i am trying to set, or to turn it down
<Unit193> I use scroller over the icon, not that it's a solution.
<nikolam> It interferes by default, that is asking to be changed.
<furycd001> HI guys.. Have a problem with Suspend not working on my fully up-to-date Xubuntu 18.04.3 system.
<furycd001> In power manager I have the system set to suspend whenever the lid is closed. Be it on battery or charger. Whenever I open the lid the laptop powers back up, but the screen on stays black.
<furycd001> I can "CTRL+ALT+F1", login & then do "sudo service lightdm restart" to get back into my desktop on tty7.
<furycd001> How can I fix this so that suspend just works and that I don't have to keep restarting with that command. Many thanks in advanced for commenting and helping....
<Spass> hello furycd001, solution for that problem is to disable screen locking completely or change light-locker to something else, like gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver
<Spass> light-locker causes some issues on bionic unfortunately, but fortunately it will be changed to xfce4-screensaver in the new Xubuntu releases
<furycd001> In power manager I can switch suspend to lock screen and that works but it uses up my battery. Is my best solution to install xscreensaver ??
<Spass> worth trying, it worked for me (light-locker was failing, xscreensaver and gnome-screensaver work fine)
<furycd001> Ok thank you for the help :)
<Spass> right now I'm on xfce4-screensaver from PPA and it also works good, so… yeah, light-locker is the bionic's weak link
<furycd001> Guess I'll switch away from it now then.
<sublevel> Looking for a way to disable the alt+number change tabs shortcut in xfce4-terminal (because I want it to be sent to my irc client, weechat).   Any suggestions?  I'm on 18.04
<sublevel> Found an answer https://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/start   - just need to test if it persists across reboots
<remline> sublevel, nice -- good find
<sublevel> Another question:  I get a blank screen after waking from suspend on a thinkpad t450. If I enter my password it comes on. Websearch turned up various suggestions to fix - is there a known best method?
<Spass> sublevel, it will be a capy/paste from what I wrote not so long ago on this channel, but it seems to be the same problem
<Spass> possible solution for that problem is to disable screen locking completely or change light-locker to something else, like gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver
<sublevel> Spass: thanks.  I may give this a try also  https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/issues/108
<sublevel> Spass: github messed with my address bar, specifically this part:  https://github.com/the-cavalry/light-locker/issues/108#issuecomment-502404552
<Spass> sublevel, thanks for the link, good to know
<sublevel> it's for 19.04 but may help me on 18.04 too
<sublevel> Made that change to logind.conf and rebooted, far as I can tell it hasn't made a differen. I think I'll just live with it for now
<brainwash> sublevel: is that an intel gpu and is
<brainwash> xorg-server-hwe-18.04 installed?
<sublevel> brainwash: intel yes.  apt list --installed does not mention that package
<brainwash> sublevel: it only shows xorg-server which should be a version 1.19.x, correct?
<brainwash> be at
<brainwash> for 1.20 we have this report: bug 1801609
<ubottu> bug 1801609 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Fails to deactivate dpms off mode after user initiated wake-up events(not system-suspended, just locked and dpms active)" [Undecided,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1801609
<sublevel> nothing on apt's list mentions xorg-server
<brainwash> xserver-xorg-core
<brainwash> xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04
<brainwash> check those then
<sublevel> yes,   xserver-xorg-core-hwe-18.04/bionic-updates,now 2:1.20.4-1ubuntu3~18.04.1 amd64
<brainwash> then the linked bug report is relevant
<brainwash> it has a workaround in the comments
<sublevel> thankyou!
<sublevel> Tried the X11 .conf method,  any keyboard/mouse activity after resuming makes the screen come on now - great.
<brainwash> good
<uRock> Does anyone know of where I can get the brown theming from ubuntu 9.10 for Xubuntu 18.04? Documentation on creating myself would be awesome if anyone has a link to it.
<Aavar> uRock: I believe someone posted something on reddit the other day. Let me see if I can find ut.
<Aavar> I don't know if that was xfce...
<uRock> Aavar, that'd be awesome!
<Aavar> uRock: I can't find the post... sorry
<Aavar> I believe the style was called "Human"
<uRock> It's all good. Thanks! I'll see what I can dig up.
#xubuntu 2019-09-24
<GridCube> hi
<sublevel> hi GridCube .  on IRC you can just start speaking/asking questions, no need to wait for someone to say hello
<GridCube> :) thanks sublevel, i just missed that this is not the -offtopic channel, :P was just saying hi
<sublevel> hi :)
<Supa> Hi guys. How do I set up "Preferred Applications" to use a specific text editor for *.txt files? https://docs.xfce.org/xfce/exo/preferred-applications
<sublevel> if you right click a .txt in the file manager -> open with other application -> is there a tickbox to set as default?
<Supa> Yeah I did that, but sometimes it reverts to another text editor like Mousepad rather than Sublime Text.
<sublevel> are they being detected as a different filetype in the Type column in the filemanager?
<sublevel> linux doesn't pay much attention to file extensions, as I understand it
<Supa> I don't use Thunar as I replaced it with Caja, so maybe I have to install the Mate preferred applications tool?
<Supa> or install it?
<akxwi-dave_> using thunar to set the defaults works for me, so it maybe a caja thing while they are not staying as selected
<Supa> maybe
<Supa> I moved from Ubuntu MATE to Xubuntu as I prefer the Xfce desktop, but there are certain things I like from MATE like Caja. It may be because I have a bit of a "Frankenbuntu" setup as to why things are not working right.
<Supa> I did notice that the MATE Preferred Applications does have more options that the Xubuntu one. This was why I was wondering if I could add custom options to that.
<akxwi-dave_>  I used to be the same, I used to prefer gnome files until I started to use Thunar more, and now wouldn't go back
<akxwi-dave_> worth a try
<Supa> Yeah I do like Thunar I have no isses with it. I've even written some custom scripts for it, it's just I've used Caja for so long that its part of my workflow. Especially with the "Split view".
<akxwi-dave_>  Give the custom options a try and see if that fixes it for you
<sublevel> uh-oh,  now you're tempting me to go frankenbuntu
<Supa> I'll have a play with it. At present the only solution I've found is to uninstall any and all other text editors other than the one I specifically wish to use.
<Supa> hehe sublevel
<sublevel> I just went lubuntu 16.04 -> xubuntu 18.04 and am trying not to get too distracted by tweaking everything :)
<Supa> The beauty of Linux is that the OS lets you do this stuff.
<akxwi-dave_> true, but it may be worth installing thunar along side caja
<Supa> I do still have Thunar installed.
<akxwi-dave_> for me the right click oipen terminaal here is a god send
<akxwi-dave_> try using that to change the default text editor and see it that causes problems
<Supa> yeah I have that in Caja too
<remline> In Xubuntu 19.04, evidently F4 (in Thunar) will open a terminal in the current path. (cf. https://wiki.xubuntu.org/releases/19.04/release-notes)
<remline> Unfortunately, the new Thunar keyboard shortcuts do not work for me. Perhaps it is because I upgrade to 19.04 from 18.04?
<Supa> ok I solved it. When I export code from the application it makes a file in /tmp so I right clikce don the temp file and set it to use the preferred Text Editor from there. Problem solved, thanks guys.
<Supa> clicked
<akxwi-dave_> remline, just checked the F4 option in Thunar is working fine for me.. it maybe a setting thats been brought over during the upgrade thats stopping  it
<remline> akxwi-dave_, thanks, that sounds like a useful shortcut! I'll hunt for the proper config file.
<sublevel> ~/.config/Thunar/accels.scm  possibly
<remline> sublevel, thanks, modifying accels.scm worked great. The only trick was I had to look up the unique IDs in uca.xml.
<sublevel> oh good, what did you end up putting in there? I wonder if it could work on 18.04 as well
<sublevel> oh you can just pop the id into a <Actions>/ThunarActions/uca-action-  ?
<remline> Hmm, I bet so. Here is what I did: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jCGR7dCrhg/
<remline> I didn't modify uca.xml at all, but note that it defines the two custom uca-actions that I added to accels.scm.
<sublevel> thanks,  ah I see -  I have two actions in uca, the one with %d  doesn't work but the %f  one does
<sublevel> ...when called from the shortcut key
<remline> sublevel, ah, what does %d represent (vs. %f)?
<sublevel> the containing directory of the selected file   https://www.linux.com/tutorials/extend-xfces-thunar-file-manager-custom-actions/
<sublevel> e.g. if I'm in my home directory and downloads is selected, I'd prefer the shortcut to open a terminal in ~ rather than ~/downloads
<remline> sublevel, here are my three cases: If I select nothing, F4 opens the visible directory. If I select a folder, F4 opens in that folder (which I think is part of what you want). If I select a file, F4 does nothing (not so useful...).
<sublevel> oh of couse, I can just click to deselect everything first - yep that's good
<sublevel> ...but only if there's some blank space beneath the file list
<remline> Still, that is curious that %d doesn't work. I can't think of why that would be.
<sublevel> huh, if I change %f to %d  in uca.xml it does work, it's the other action that was already %d that is doing nothing.  weird.  not going to play with it further
<sublevel> oh it's because the first action is tagged  <directories/>   and the second is tagged with various file types
<xubuntu9w> Hello, I have a question. How can I install 18.04 lts on my laptop with 2 drives? Need raid1 (mdadm) encryption and efi support
<xubuntu9w> I have tried installing mdadm on the live installer, creating the raid and installing the system with automatic partitioning on the raid but grub was unable to install
<tomreyn> xubuntu9w: you could use the default server installer. but in the end, the easiest approach may be to manually partition, then use debootstrap
<tomreyn> i have a VM setup here which is a software raid-1 with dm-crypt-luks encrypted / (incl. /boot), booting in UEFI mode. so pretty close to what you were looking for. back then, when you hadn't forgotten about this chat you had logged into on browser tab 34.
<xubuntu9w> Still here, downloading server image and looking for documentation. Thank you for replying
<tomreyn> great, you're an exception to the rule :)
<xubuntu9w> Nice to hear :) Burning the server iso into an usb key right now. So I'll make a raid of the drives then manually create the partitions right?
<tomreyn> if you'll want the setup i described you won't be able to use the installer. if you don't mind having /boot unencrypted, using the installer may work.
<tomreyn> you'd want partitions esp, boot, raid on both drives (esp and boot only on one), then raid-1 the two raid partitions, then dmcrypt-luks on top of the raid, then LVM on top of that, then the file systems on those LVs on top
<tomreyn> actually you could make /boot a raid, too, but you'll need to do this post installation, i dont think the installer likes that.
<tomreyn> esp must be a simple partition and vfat file system (non raid) or your bios may run into troubles.
<xubuntu9w> having /boot redundant would be great, so the machine would boot even if one drive breaks
<tomreyn> s/bios/uefi/
<tomreyn> it wont unless you have a mechanism which manually mirrors esp
<xubuntu9w> Got it, might make a script for that that keeps efi partition syncd between the disks
<xubuntu9w> But can't find how to use debootstrap
<tomreyn> debootstrap you'd use from a usb (but uefi) booted live system (such as the desktop installer) after partitioning, after creating the raid and encryption layer and lvm and file systemas and mounting them. but before chrooting, installing kernel image, update-inintramfs, update-grub, grub-install
<tomreyn> it's just a small script for just installing a simple (originally debian but also) ubuntu system.
<xubuntu9w> So I'll make partitions, raid and configure lvm, make filesystems. After I mount them i run debootstrap?
<tomreyn> xubuntu9w: if you'll use deboostrap rather than the installer, yes, that's right.
<tomreyn> you forgot dmcrypt-luks though
<tomreyn> that's be between raid and lvm probably
<tomreyn> *that'D be
<xubuntu9w> Ok, I'm going to try that out. Thank you very much!
<tomreyn> you're welcome, good luck.
#xubuntu 2019-09-25
<uRock> Good night, sleep tight, dream of fixed bugs tonight!
#xubuntu 2019-09-26
<nikolam> I observer many bugs in Xubuntu 19.04 but this is the strangest bug thus far..
<nikolam> I can not move icon to lower left part of the screen..
<nikolam> But on the lower right part of the screen it is ok..?
<nikolam> also the positions where I can not move icons are not limited by square area.. but more ireggular at the center...
<nikolam> Really weird..
<nikolam> Also I have another monitor plugged in, but it is small CRT so I keep it as disabled/not user in Display properties..
<nikolam> when I turn on the second screen, problem with icon placing is also visible there but ir also smaller area of the screen because it is smaller resolution monitor
<nikolam> It behaves like when moving an icon with the left mouse, suddenly icon gets dropped on last position in the grid and cursor keeps moving, like it is doing selection
<nikolam> e.g. problem with moving is problem with deselecting moving object and clicking on it's place on the blank screen.
<nikolam> and in some parts of the screen
<nikolam> Anyone can reproduce this (I am on Radeon 7850 and it's graphics drivers form ubuntu if that matters.
<Gayathri> Hi
<Gayathri> After the latest update, dock is missing and also menus and dialogs look different
<Gayathri> Could you please me in getting the dock back and switching to the previous layout
<Gusj> Hello there, I am new to linux, used it many years ago and now trying to come back to it.. I installed Ubuntustudio on a Toshiba Satellite laptop. The laptop keyboard and trackpad do not work, I am using a USB mouse that does work, but a USB keyboard only works sometimes, sometimes it recognizes it sometimes no.things I have tried:  uninstalled and reinstalled xserver-xorg-input-all, I have turned off autosuspend it is -1 now..  when it is booting I
<Gusj> can see: " i8042: can’t reactivate aux port" the USB KYBRD I could see showed up in the app 'Mouse and Trackpad' sometimes, it would disconnect by itself can somebody please help me? would really appreciate it…
<Gusj> IT recognizes the usb mouse right away, when I plug and unplug it but not the USB keyboard, I was advised to ask here form the #ubuntustudio channel since we share same desktop..
<GridCube> weird
<GridCube> Gusj: could you try something like: sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-all --reinstall
<GridCube> according to this thread it might solve your problem https://askubuntu.com/questions/688445/laptop-keyboard-stopped-working
<Gusj> yes very weired, works for a little bit, then does not.. in the app 'Mouse and Trackpad" in the GUI I can see it when it recognizes it and then when it is gone
<Gusj> Let me try your suggestion Gridcube now..
<Gusj> ok did your sudo apt install xserver-xorg-input-all --reinstall,  updating now and rebooting
<Gusj> Tried it and the same result... the usb mouse works great, I unplug and plug it back in and I can see it in 'Mouse and Trackpad" but not the usb keyboard, the laptop keyboard has never worked, but the trackpad and laptop keyboard do work in the bios a
<GridCube> mmm, maybe you need to purge the old version of the application as the thread suggests https://askubuntu.com/questions/688445/laptop-keyboard-stopped-working
<Gusj> Yes I have already tried that before.. the uninstall and install.. I had seen that link before and tried it without resul :(
<Gusj> let me try it one more time to see..
<GridCube> is it possible that your touchpad/keyboard are blocking each other in the accesibility options? like for example i know that touchpads can block if you press letters so you don't accidentally move the cursor while typing
<GridCube> is it possible that your keyboard has a FN key that blocks itself?
<Gusj> The laptop keyboard has an FN but the USB does not.. how can I check if they are blocking each other?
<Gusj> the laptop keyboard is like frozen, for example with the light on num lock permanently on... only happens inside os, not in bios..
<Gusj> rebooted same result
<GridCube> does it happen in ttys?
<GridCube> like can you type properly on a tty?
<Gusj> in the terminal you mean? sry new here..
<GridCube> tty1 to 6 are accesible if you press ctrl-alt-F1 to F6
<GridCube> ctrl-alt-F7 will take you to the current xorg session
<GridCube> so if the usb keyboard works try pressing ctrl-alt-F1 and see if you can type properly in TTY1
<Gusj> it is not working at the moment can i do that with the onscreen keyboard?
<GridCube> maybe?
<GridCube> i never tried
<GridCube> i don't know how you could go back to TTY7 if the keyboard doesnt work tho, because you have to type ctrl-alt-F7... wait you can just reboot
<Gusj> can't do it with the on board keyboard..
<Gusj> How cna I try that while rebooting?
<GridCube> just press ctrl-alt-F1
<Gusj> while it is booting during the logo?
<GridCube> or choose recovery mode on grub
<GridCube> that would just take you to TTY1 and not load x
<Gusj> ahhh ok will try recovery mode on grub one sec..
<Gusj> got it will do it now thank you
<Gusj> now when I hit escape for the grub menu and select advanced options for ubuntu, nothing happens screen black with Grub Boot Menu on top and the commands at the bottom
<Gusj> Ok i made it into the recovery menu (filesystem state: read-only), which option should I choose?
<Gusj> there is, resume, clean, dpkg, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<Gusj> @Grid
<Gusj> can't choose anything the cursor does not move at this point..
<Gusj> stuck, what I have noticed is that while booting loading up it says: 'i8042: can’t reactivate aux port" I think this has to do with that
<Gusj> with the keyboard not working
<Gusj> how could I try to load it manually on the command line? I think that might be something to try but do not know how..
<GridCube> Gusj: does the keyboard work on recovery mode?
<GridCube> if it does then your problem starts with xorg, if it doesn't then you have a different level problem
<GridCube> Gusj: https://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?p=793348&sid=eabb3744d31bd214b2953400247a567d#p793348
<Gusj> no, it did not work in recovery mode, i think it is related to "i8042: can’t reactivate aux port" that i see while loading?
<Gusj> let me check out your link, how can I include your nick here like you include mine? here in the channel chat I mean..
<GridCube> Gusj: just type gr and press tab
<Gusj> GridCube: when you say a different level of problem, do you mean hardware? if keyboard does not work in recovery mode?
<GridCube> Gusj: maybe, but you said BIOS does recognize the kb so that would discard the hardware level
<GridCube> so it's probably between the bios/efi level and the xorg level, which i think is level 6? don't quote me on that
<Gusj> GridCube: yes of course, it is crazy, the laptop keyboard and the touchpad BOTH WORK in the bios...
<GridCube> that last link i pasted shows how to configure grub to recognize the i8042 thingies
<Gusj> I tried booting on CSM and same thing happened, now tried another light distribution and in the install, LUBUNTU the same thing, laptop keyboard frozen
<GridCube> so i would think that grub is not loading the proper controllers for the devices?
<Gusj> GridCube: yes I understand.. will try that on the test distribution to see if it works, already wiped the harddrive to try and install lubuntu
<GridCube> if lubuntu is having the same problem try the same solution
<GridCube> at the level it is it wouldn't matter which desktop flavour you choose
<GridCube> underneath all distros share the same infrastructure
<GridCube> i meant ubuntu-flavors share the same infrastructure, not all distros
<Gusj> Ahh got it...  yes, going to have to include in a txt file the commands needed to connect to wifi, and download the onscreen keyboard, lubuntu does not have it by default i have read
<uski> Hi there. My xserver starts, but when I try to login, it crashes and I'm redirected back to the login screen. I tried turning off the lightdm service and running "startx" from the command line, but the same thing happens. Any idea where to look at ? The Xorg.0.log file does not show any error, it just says that the X server closed gracefully... but I don't know why it closed in the first place. Any idea ?
<Bashing-om> uski: At the login screen can you activate a virtual terminal - key combo ctl+alt+F2 ?
<uski> Bashing-om,  yes, that's where i tried starttx after shutting down lightdm
<uski> It was an older 18.10 install (up to date), which I upgraded to the latest version after the problem appeared, but it did not help (do-release-upgrade)
<uski> I didn't do anything special so I was expecting to see a huge amount of people affected, but it turns out it does not seem to be such a common problem after a bit of research and I don't know where to look
<Bashing-om> uski: Likely broken graphics driver - from the console what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<uski> Bashing-om, it shows 2 adapters, both intel integrated graphics. It shows the second one (index 1) is unclaimed.
<uski> There is 0: VGA compatible controller, and 1: Unclaimed : Display controller
<uski> kernel is 5.0.0-29-generic from the xubuntu repos (not custom built)
<Bashing-om> uski: Unclaimed - then no driver is loaded -  pastebin the ^ output and we see waht we are working with :)
<Bashing-om> what*
<uski> Hmmm there is a dmesg line about an ACPI issue related to the display driver. Let me try what is suggested on the dmesg line, BRB
<uski> [Firmware Bug]: Duplicate ACPI video bus devices for the same VGA controller, please try module parameter "video.allow_duplicates=1"if the current driver doesn't work.
<uski> This was the line. I added that to a file in modprobe.d directory but it did not solve the issue. Considering I can see the graphics login screen, I don't 100% think it's a graphic driver issue
<uski> HA! I added a new user and I can login... so something is wrong with my main user. Any idea as to what could cause a crash when logging into a specific user ?
<Bashing-om> uski: Reset the desktop todefaults ?
<uski> Yeah... I'd like to try to find the root cause to file a bug report if at all possible, if that happens to someone not so well versed he won't be able to recover. But yeah
<uski> There is a weird line in my xsession-errors : "xfce4-session: Another session manager is already running"
<Bashing-om> uski: I am all for finding the fault - will have to await one with greater skills than I :(
<uski> Thanks for the pointer, it made me progress
<uski> :)
<Bashing-om> uski: :D ... At lease we have a sledge hammer means to resolve.
<uski> I'll be AFK for some time but if someone has an idea, please say so. Basically something somewhere is making xfce not start, possibly because it thinks another instance is running
#xubuntu 2019-09-27
<csanyipal> Hi,
<csanyipal> after software update when login to XFCE4 Desktop and start Chromium browser I get a DialogBox with text: a system error occurred. Would you like to report a bug now? Report the error.. Cancel
<csanyipal> What can I do to solve this problem?
<tomreyn> you can choose to report the issue or to ignore it, that's all the options you have there for now.
<tomreyn> you can also make sure you have the latest updates installed.
<csanyipal> I am sure I have the latest updates installed.
<tomreyn> if chromium browser doesn't start up properly, you can run it from a temrinal and see what it outputs
<csanyipal> I will try that right away.
<csanyipal> I started Chromium from a terminal and the dialog box does not appeares. I think it appeares when I login to Desktop only.
<csanyipal> I am not sure if I can send the report in such a case. A similar error has already occurred with other apps, and when I chose to send the report, a short message shows up later that a report could not be sent.
<csanyipal> It was something about dbus..
<tomreyn> if the report can't be send it's either because this was previously reported or because there was a network issue communicating with daisy.ubuntu.com:443/tcp
<csanyipal> tomreyn: Thank you very much for explanation.
<tomreyn> you can also review your system journal for warnings and higher priority messages: journalctl -p4 -b
<tomreyn> 5 would be just errors
<csanyipal> How can I now verify if the network is reachable through 443 tcp port? I have Shorewall firewall installed here.
<tomreyn> nc -vv daisy.ubuntu.com 443    # it will either immediately say that the connection was established, or not say anything and time out after a long time.
<tomreyn> ctrl-c to cancel
<csanyipal> Connection to daisy.ubuntu.com 443 port [tcp/https] succeeded!
<csanyipal> Thanks!
<csanyipal> tomreyn: Thanks!
<tomreyn> so that's not why reports can't be sent. then it's probably that those have already been reported.
<csanyipal> Yes, indeed.
<tomreyn> reviewing your system logs *may* hin on what actually fails, as may looking at the /var/crash directory.
<tomreyn> but onless you have this on every login i would not bother.
<csanyipal> tomreyn: I will do as you advise. Have a nice day!
<tomreyn> you, too!
<csanyipal> Bye!
<sublevel> That's a useful command to learn about,  journalctl -p4 -b. Thought I had a huge amount of errors until I realised the numbers go the other way -  it's 3 for errors, not 5 :-)
<remline> Interesting, indeed. The man page lists "emerg" (0), "alert" (1), "crit" (2), "err" (3), "warning" (4), "notice" (5), "info" (6), "debug" (7).
<tomreyn> oops, right sublevel, thanks for pointing this out.
<remline> My log has many of these: "random: Cannot read from /dev/random: Resource temporarily unavailable"
<remline> (In reference to wpa_supplicant)
<kumail> cant connect libre office to google. yes i have 2 step verificarion
<kumail> can someone help
<Cloaca> what is best, xubuntu or manjaro ?
<tomreyn> yes!
<sublevel> no!
<tomreyn> possibly maybe!
<tomreyn> Cloaca: we believe you are the most qualified (and also the only qualified) person to decide this - for yourself.
#xubuntu 2019-09-28
<xubuntu4w> hello
<dancemat> Hello :)
<diogenes_> hi
<dancemat> First time here
<dancemat> Not new to Linux though :)
<diogenes_> cool
<dancemat> How are you?
<diogenes_> sleepless, and you?
<dancemat> Not too bad thanks :)
<dancemat> Have you been running Xubuntu for long? :)
<diogenes_> for quite a bit yes.
<dancemat> Very good :)
<dancemat> I guess it's a matter of resources but I do wish Xubuntu had 5 years of LTS.
<diogenes_> yeah that would be handy.
<dancemat> Maybe in the future. :)  Who knows.
<dancemat> I will probably see how I get on with it.
<dancemat> Going to put it on a Asrock Beebox
<diogenes_> it looks like intel's nuc.
<dancemat> It's really :)
<dancemat> But without the NUC pricetag :)
<diogenes_> hehe
<dancemat> I've gone for the N300 - fanless one
<dancemat> *000
<dancemat> I think ;)
<dancemat> Useful to have on at night - whilst I sleep
<diogenes_> ok then come with a feedback on how xubuntu works on it.
<dancemat> Will do :)
<dancemat> I imagine very well :)
<dancemat> Goodbye for now :0
<dancemat> :)
<diogenes_> see you
<gijoe3k> hey folks, do you guys know/recommend any PPAs that would have a bunch of popular Windows Managers, Icons, Styles and other fun theming stuff for XFCE?
<gijoe3k> ʘ‿ʘ
<Karny> Is there a way to boost the wifi card in Xubuntu so it can pick up wifi in the area? I fixed the issue earlier where it wasn't able to pick up any wifi. Now it sometimes captures wifi in the area but not mine. I had to travel 30 minutes away to use an ethernet to do that. So I was banking on this fixing the entire issue.
<tomreyn> there is probably some wireless channels on freenode where fplks can provide better suggestions on making your wireless work best.
<tomreyn> it will more likel yinvolve physical changes than software changes
<tomreyn> such as positioning and directing antennas properly, or to attach a better antenna
<Karny> that makes sense, Im brand new here
<tomreyn> !alis
<ubottu> Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Karny> thank you for this info
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
#xubuntu 2019-09-29
<xubuntu29w> Hello, I've installed Xubuntu 18.04 on a new laptop. I had to use nomodeset in order for it to boot on the live USB. Now it has installed, I can get to the login screen fine, but after that I just have the desktop wallpaper and mouse. That's all I can see. Any ideas?
<xubuntu29w> I assume this could be a graphics problem. I have an NVIDIA 1050 and integrated Intel graphics too?
<diogenes_> xubuntu29w, open a terminal ctrl+alt+t
<xubuntu29w> diogenes_: on the login screen?
<xubuntu29w> I'm in the process of reinstalling so will let you know once done
<diogenes_> ok
<diogenes_> xubuntu29w, btw do you have a separate /home and preserved data on it from the previous installations?
<xubuntu29w> diogenes_ no, I'm using a whole disk and doing a clean install
<xubuntu29w> it's a Dell G3 3779 if that helps also
<diogenes_> ok let's see what you get after the installation.
<xubuntu29w> almost done:)
<xubuntu29w> diogenes_ okay it has now installed, I've logged in and there's just the wallpaper showing with the mouse cursor
<xubuntu29w> after logging in, I can't Ctrl Alt T
<diogenes_> ctrl+alt+f1
<xubuntu29w> Neither work at the login screen
<xubuntu29w> diogenes_ f1 after logging in?
<xubuntu29w> no that doesn't appear to do anything either
<diogenes_> ok go to the login screen and see the session chooser, what do you have there? xsession, xfce-session?
<xubuntu29w> Xfce session and Xubuntu session
<diogenes_> which on is default?
<xubuntu29w> Xubuntu is the default
<diogenes_> ok try the other one.
<xubuntu29w> done so, that still doesn't work
<diogenes_> ok then reboot and at grub menu ress 'e'
<diogenes_> press*
<xubuntu29w> GRUB menu doesn't come up at boot, it seems to boot straight in
<xubuntu29w> Is this normal? I'll try pressing e on  the keyboard
<xubuntu29w> nope no GRUB menu or access to it
<diogenes_> turn off pc, then turn on again and keep the shift key pressed while it's booting, grub should be shown.
<xubuntu29w> diogenes_ tried twice, still no GRUB
<diogenes_> xubuntu29w, ok then as soon as you reach the login screen try these: ctrl+alt+f1/f2/f3/f4/f5 see which one will bring you the TTY.
<xubuntu29w> diogenes_ none of them wor
<xubuntu29w> my keyboard works
<xubuntu29w> but they don't bring up anything
<diogenes_> xubuntu29w, do you still have the installation usb?
<xubuntu29w> It's not the .iso or USB as I've written this 3 times in rufus as dd, even tried an older iso of 18.04, same problem
<xubuntu29w> diogenes_ yep
<diogenes_> ok boot the live usb.
<xubuntu29w> diogenes_ booted, using the nomodeset option in GRUB
<diogenes_> ok now open a terminal.
<xubuntu29w> ctrl alt t'd
<xubuntu29w> it's open
<diogenes_> lsblk
<diogenes_> see which one is your root partition of your HDD not USB.
<diogenes_> usually /dev/sda1
<xubuntu29w> nvme0n1p1 is the disk
<xubuntu29w> nvme0n1
<xubuntu29w> then a 512MB partition on nvme0np1
<xubuntu29w> and the rest of the disk is on nvme0np2
<diogenes_> hmm did you disable secure boot in bios?
<diogenes_> ok let's try this
<diogenes_> mkdir chroot
<xubuntu29w> secure boot is disabled
<diogenes_> sudo mount nvme0n1p1 chroot/
<diogenes_> sudo mount --bind /dev chroot/dev
<diogenes_> sudo mount --bind /sys chroot/sys
<diogenes_> sudo mount --bind /proc chroot/proc
<xubuntu29w> first command says mount point does not exist
<xubuntu29w> "chroot/: mount point does not exist"
<diogenes_> first command is mkdir chroot
<diogenes_> then sudo mount nvme0n1p1 chroot/
<xubuntu29w> ah missed that
<xubuntu29w> it's saying special device nvme0n1p1 does not exist
<xubuntu29w> it shows in lsblk
<diogenes_> sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p1 chroot/
<xubuntu29w> worked
<diogenes_> now the other 3
<diogenes_> sudo mount --bind /dev chroot/dev ...
<xubuntu29w> third doesn't work
<xubuntu29w> mount point does not exist
<diogenes_> paste here what you run as the 3rd.
<xubuntu29w> chroot/dev: mount point does.....
<xubuntu29w> sudo mount --bind /dev chroot/dev
<diogenes_> the entire command i mean.
<xubuntu29w> Debian and openSUSE have installed fine
<xubuntu29w> just was having issues with NVIDIA prime
<xubuntu29w> which doesn't seem to be implemented too well in Linux at this time
<diogenes_> well i use nvidia optimus too and i got no problems at all, using the oss nouveau driver instead on nvidia.
<jatt> after upgrading from disco to eoan the restart and shutdown buttons are grayed out. what could be the reason?
<jatt> the power manager says there is no authorization to shutdown: http://dpaste.com/197484T
<Regor> how to enable  links in terminal ?
<sublevel> Regor:  you can ctrl+click, or right click them
<Kumool> depends on the terminal
<sublevel> well xubuntu has a default terminal
<Regor> 18.04 default
<Regor> yeah.got it
<Regor> actually on weechat it needs shift key with mouse enabled
<sublevel> aha, I'm not surprised weechat's mouse mode affects it
<Regor> yeah
<sublevel> if you want to use alt+number to change weechat buffers I found out how to stop xfce4-terminal hogging that shortcut recently
<Regor> yeah :)
<sublevel> I'll find it for you in a bit
<Regor> :)
<salamanderrake> Is there a way to install the testing xubuntu 19.10 without a new install?
<sublevel> Regor: here it is  https://docs.xfce.org/apps/terminal/start   (I'd tried commenting out those lines with no luck, setting them to "" was the key)
<Regor> sublevel: thanks :D
<sublevel> I wonder if my programming skills would be up to making a patch that adds a GUI preferences option
<Spass> salamanderrake, if you're using 19.04 right now you could probably change the main repos from "disco" to "eoan" and full-upgrade, but don't do that on your non-testing installation, since it may cause some issues and you may end with a non-working system
<Regor> how to set  transmission  minimized while closing the window?
<Spass> Regor, minimized to tray? there's an option for that in the preferences window, Desktop tab, enable "Show Transmission icon in the notification area"
<Regor> thanks i found  it
<ilovetrump> hello nice people
<ilovetrump> i love you all
<ilovetrump> how are you doing today?
<swift110> htey
<sublevel> 18.04,  I have my laptop set to just switch off display when lid is closed, that works as expected but if the screen is locked it goes into suspend instead.  Where might I begin looking for a way to prevent that?
<sublevel> Had a look at the light-locker man pages
<tomreyn> hmm maybe energy settings?
<sublevel> Power Manager settings? I've checked all the tabs there
<tomreyn> yes that's what i meant- i don't have a better suggestion.
<sublevel> perhaps it's down to systemd config, in journalctl I have systemd-logind[988]: Lid closed.   then  systemd-logind[988]: Suspending...
<tomreyn> you can generally configure how the lid closing event is handled there
<tomreyn> but i don't think it has a means to handle it differently based on whether or not the screen is locked
<sublevel> Indeed, but it only seems to affect when my screen is unlocked
<tomreyn> i.e. man page logind.conf(5)
<sublevel> good plan
<sublevel> HandleLidSwitch=ignore  works and doesn't appear to break anything else, hurrah
